# China Civilian Nuclear Industry, Technology, Exports and Supply Chain: News & Discussions



## cirr

_British officials talking to Chinese about plan that could see up to *five reactors being built at cost of £35bn*, sources say_

Terry Macalister and Fiona Harvey guardian.co.uk

Friday 20 July 2012 20.20 BST 

China is poised to make a dramatic intervention in Britain's energy future by offering to invest billions of pounds in building a series of new nuclear power stations.

Officials from China's nuclear industry have been in high-level talks with ministers and officials at the Department of Energy and Climate Change (DECC) this week about a plan that could eventually involve up to five different reactors being built at a total cost of £35bn.

Greenpeace described the move as desperate, while others warned of security fears, but the government has been courting China as the UK atomic programme has been hit by rows over subsidies and worries that EDF  the French company with the most advanced plans to build new reactors in the UK  could be hampered by the change of government in Paris.

China has operated its own atomic plants since 1994. It is awash with cash from its hugely successful industrial expansion and sees the UK as a potential shop window for exporting its atomic technology and expertise worldwide.

Companies from China have already invested in or taken over other infrastructure assets in Britain, such as Thames Water, the port of Felixstowe and the Grangemouth oil refinery. They also own businesses ranging from Weetabix to the Gieves & Hawkes tailoring brand.

The China National Nuclear Power Corporation (CNNPC), which is keen to invest in Britain, has just unveiled plans to raise about £17bn through a domestic share offering.

A team from the Shanghai Nuclear Engineering Research and Design Institute (SNERDI), an arm of the huge China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), met senior DECC officials over the last few days, three different sources confirmed.

The first part of the plan involves CNNC and another state-owned firm, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corporation, bidding in two separate groups against each other for a stake in the Horizon consortium, which wants to construct new atomic plants at Wylfa in Wales and Oldbury in Gloucestershire.

But sources close to the Chinese say they are also interested in other locations at Bradwell in Essex, Heysham in Lancashire and Hartlepool in County Durham.

EDF has the right of first refusal to operate on these sites but CNNC wants to use an existing technology tie-up with US-based nuclear engineering group Westinghouse to potentially build three more reactors.

The Chinese accept they would need to bring in a UK utility firm to operate the plants and overcome any political or public resistance to their plans.

"The Chinese have the money and the experience," said the well-placed source. "They see setting up in the UK as an opportunity to show they can operate in one of the world's toughest regulatory environments so they can then move into other markets in Africa and the Middle East."

The DECC was unwilling to comment on whether it had met SNERDI officials this week, saying such meetings would be commercially confidential. A DECC spokesman would only say: "The UK is open for business and actively welcomes inward investment to our energy sector, but any potential nuclear operator is, and would be, subject to rigorous scrutiny through the established regulatory process."

Keith Parker, chairman of the Nuclear Industry Association in London, said it was "highly encouraging" that China wanted to invest in the UK. "They have 14 of their own reactors in operation and 25 under construction and they use both [French multinational] Areva and Westinghouse designs that could be used here. It was clear from my discussions with them that they have international ambitions."

In May, the energy minister Charles Hendry told the Energy and Climate Change select committee that he had no objection to Chinese firms being involved in the UK.

"In China, there are different companies who have experience of building dozens of nuclear power stations on time and on budget, and so there is no suggestion that these are companies that do not have expertise in this sector. They have extremely well-proven expertise in this sector, and in looking at how we take this forward in the United Kingdom I think we should be guided by where that expertise has already been proven."

But Greenpeace said the bid to woo China was a last throw of the dice by the government. "This is a sign of desperation," said Doug Parr, chief scientist at Greenpeace. "Chinese nuclear players have state backing, which could help solve the issue of financing colossally expensive new nuclear power stations in the UK. But this just means that the money from UK taxpayers will flow to the Chinese government, rather than to France."

The potential for political conflict has been highlighted by the former Downing Street energy policy director Nick Butler. He wrote in a recent Financial Times blogpost that Chinese involvement in the UK energy business could be a concern [subscription required]: "They will be inside the system, with access to the intricate architecture of the UK's National Grid and the processes through which electricity supply is controlled, as well as to the UK's nuclear technology.

"Perhaps that doesn't matter. Perhaps a Chinese wall exists between the Guangdong Holding company and the government in Beijing. Perhaps we have reached a level of globalisation in which the nationality of ownership is irrelevant.

"But even if all those things are true, it seems regrettable that in return for this investment the Chinese are not being required to halt the cyberattacks and the theft of intellectual property in which they are now the world leaders."

China in talks to build UK nuclear power plants | Environment | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

£35 billion UK pounds is quite a significant sum.

But any investment at all is a better choice than letting our money rot in US Government bonds.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## karan21

i personally dont think that investing in british power sector is a good idea, if u wanna build nuclear plants better invest in india, iran, indonesia or your own china.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China in talks to build UK nuclear power plants*

British officials talking to Chinese about plan that could see up to five reactors being built at cost of £35bn, sources say





> China is poised to make a dramatic intervention in Britain's energy future by offering to invest billions of pounds in building a series of new nuclear power stations.
> 
> Officials from China's nuclear industry have been in high-level talks with ministers and officials at the Department of Energy and Climate Change (DECC) this week about a plan that could eventually involve up to five different reactors being built at a total cost of £35bn.
> 
> Greenpeace described the move as desperate, while others warned of security fears, but the government has been courting China as the UK atomic programme has been hit by rows over subsidies and worries that EDF  the French company with the most advanced plans to build new reactors in the UK  could be hampered by the change of government in Paris.
> 
> China has operated its own atomic plants since 1994. It is awash with cash from its hugely successful industrial expansion and sees the UK as a potential shop window for exporting its atomic technology and expertise worldwide.
> 
> *Companies from China have already invested in or taken over other infrastructure assets in Britain, such as Thames Water, the port of Felixstowe and the Grangemouth oil refinery. They also own businesses ranging from Weetabix to the Gieves & Hawkes tailoring brand.*
> 
> The China National Nuclear Power Corporation (CNNPC), which is keen to invest in Britain, has just unveiled plans to raise about £17bn through a domestic share offering.
> 
> A team from the Shanghai Nuclear Engineering Research and Design Institute (SNERDI), an arm of the huge China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), met senior DECC officials over the last few days, three different sources confirmed.
> 
> The first part of the plan involves CNNC and another state-owned firm, China Guangdong Nuclear Power Corporation, bidding in two separate groups against each other for a stake in the Horizon consortium, which wants to construct new atomic plants at Wylfa in Wales and Oldbury in Gloucestershire.
> 
> But sources close to the Chinese say they are also interested in other locations at Bradwell in Essex, Heysham in Lancashire and Hartlepool in County Durham.
> 
> EDF has the right of first refusal to operate on these sites but CNNC wants to use an existing technology tie-up with US-based nuclear engineering group Westinghouse to potentially build three more reactors.
> 
> The Chinese accept they would need to bring in a UK utility firm to operate the plants and overcome any political or public resistance to their plans.
> 
> "The Chinese have the money and the experience," said the well-placed source. "They see setting up in the UK as an opportunity to show they can operate in one of the world's toughest regulatory environments so they can then move into other markets in Africa and the Middle East."
> 
> The DECC was unwilling to comment on whether it had met SNERDI officials this week, saying such meetings would be commercially confidential. A DECC spokesman would only say: "The UK is open for business and actively welcomes inward investment to our energy sector, but any potential nuclear operator is, and would be, subject to rigorous scrutiny through the established regulatory process."
> 
> Keith Parker, chairman of the Nuclear Industry Association in London, said it was "highly encouraging" that China wanted to invest in the UK. "They have 14 of their own reactors in operation and 25 under construction and they use both [French multinational] Areva and Westinghouse designs that could be used here. It was clear from my discussions with them that they have international ambitions."
> 
> In May, the energy minister Charles Hendry told the Energy and Climate Change select committee that he had no objection to Chinese firms being involved in the UK.
> 
> "In China, there are different companies who have experience of building dozens of nuclear power stations on time and on budget, and so there is no suggestion that these are companies that do not have expertise in this sector. They have extremely well-proven expertise in this sector, and in looking at how we take this forward in the United Kingdom I think we should be guided by where that expertise has already been proven."
> 
> But Greenpeace said the bid to woo China was a last throw of the dice by the government. "This is a sign of desperation," said Doug Parr, chief scientist at Greenpeace. "Chinese nuclear players have state backing, which could help solve the issue of financing colossally expensive new nuclear power stations in the UK. But this just means that the money from UK taxpayers will flow to the Chinese government, rather than to France."
> 
> The potential for political conflict has been highlighted by the former Downing Street energy policy director Nick Butler. He wrote in a recent Financial Times blogpost that Chinese involvement in the UK energy business could be a concern [subscription required]: "They will be inside the system, with access to the intricate architecture of the UK's National Grid and the processes through which electricity supply is controlled, as well as to the UK's nuclear technology.
> 
> "Perhaps that doesn't matter. Perhaps a Chinese wall exists between the Guangdong Holding company and the government in Beijing. Perhaps we have reached a level of globalisation in which the nationality of ownership is irrelevant.
> 
> "But even if all those things are true, it seems regrettable that in return for this investment the Chinese are not being required to halt the cyberattacks and the theft of intellectual property in which they are now the world leaders."


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

karan21 said:


> i personally dont think that investing in british power sector is a good idea, if u wanna build nuclear plants better invest in india, iran, indonesia or your own china.



Investment in China is getting over-saturated. Investment already makes up the biggest proportion of our GDP by far, and has done so for most of the past decade.

That's why we have to invest outwards as well, otherwise our massive reserves will be left sitting in treasuries and bonds, not earning anything.

Though as long as we are getting a decent return on the assets we buy then it's not a problem.

Priority targets for Chinese investment should be Africa, Central Asia, and Latin America.


----------



## cirr

*China seeking to park its cash*

Date July 21, 2012 Center of the Worldwww.invest-basquecountry.com

*THE People's Bank of China buys more than $US2 billion of foreign exchange each working day* from Chinese businesses and foreign investors to hold back the appreciation of the nation's currency - the yuan.

This hoarding has resulted in an unprecedented expansion of the country's foreign exchange reserves. It has increased 160-fold from $US20 billion in 1993 to $US3.2 trillion in 2012.

This run-up has presented Chinese central bankers with the envied task of finding suitable locations to park the funds.

Chinese investors have hunted the four corners of the Earth for opportunities, from Arabian oilfields to iron ore mines in the Pilbara.

Filmmakers have been quick to recognise the phenomenon. The Hollywood blockbuster Syriana starring George Clooney features a team of Arabic-speaking Chinese executives keen to wrestle oil assets from the Americans.

The latest Chinese box-office hit is a whirlwind romance involving two former lovers from rival investment banks fighting over a lithium mine in Western Australia.

So far, though, conservative Chinese bankers have placed their faith in US Treasury bonds even if their confidence in Uncle Sam continues to be eroded by the rounds of quantitative easing - a weasel phrasing that masks the deliberate effort to weaken the value of the US dollar. Beijing thinks Washington is trying to inflate its way out of debt by speeding up its money printing.

US Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner recently tried in vain to reassure its Chinese bond buyers, and was ridiculed by undergraduates when he fronted at Peking University.

So the Chinese government is looking for ways to preserve the value of its hard-earned cash. What would they make of Australia as the place to do that?

The collective market capitalisation of the top 200 listed companies in Australia is about $1.12 trillion and this includes blue-chip companies such as BHP Billiton, Australian-listed shares of Rio Tinto, the big four banks, and big retailers such as Woolworths and Wesfarmers.

So, the Chinese central bank could in theory buy all the top ASX 200 companies for a third of its foreign exchange reserve - although it might have to throw in an extra few hundred billion in takeover premium.

China could also assuage its fear of resource bottlenecks by buying up an entire year's output of Australian energy and mineral commodities for $209.5 billion, and putting down a further $48.7 billion for a whole year of agricultural production.

It might even choose to bankroll the entire cost of Australia's resources investment pipeline, estimated at $456 billion in the 2012 budget papers.

The entire private housing stock in Australia is estimated to be worth $3.5 trillion, so there is nearly enough money to buy all the country's bricks and mortar as well - provided the foreign investment rules were loosened.

This giddy speculation serves to highlight two important points. First, the scale of China's fiscal power and the task Beijing faces in diversifying its expanding reserves away from US Treasury bonds.

Second, China will play an increasingly dominant role as an international investor in coming years. Australia has already had a glimpse of Chinese investment in the mining sector. It can expect a whole lot more.

Read more: China seeking to park its cash

*Cash-strapped Kiev turns to China*

July 20, 2012 6:30 pm 

by Roman Olearchyk. 

krainian President Viktor Yanukovych&#8217;s administration may be increasingly isolated from the west due to alleged persecutions of political rivals. And the nation may still be cut off from International Monetary Fund loans amid lacklustre reforms. But it appears to be making friends with China.

A flurry of multi-billion-dollar bilateral deals revealed in recent weeks &#8211; some signed, others in the works &#8211; mark a strong surge in bilateral activity between Kiev and Beijing. Ukrainian officials have described it the beginning of a new strategic partnership.

Wrapping up the results of a visit this week to Beijing by Ukraine&#8217;s foreign minister Konstantin Gryshchenko, Kiev officials said that Yanukovych is himself soon heading east for an official state visit. It&#8217;s a clear sign that big deals could soon be finalised.

*Ukraine&#8217;s Energy Ministry this week revealed that it was holding negotiations on landing a $3.7bn loan with the State Development Bank of China to finance two coal gasification plants. If the deal goes through, Chinese technology could soon help Ukraine wean its energy-intensive national economy off increasingly costly Russian fuel imports.*

*Earlier this month, Kiev&#8217;s agriculture minister Mykola Prysyazhnyuk was quoted on news agency Interfax-Ukraine talking of a pledge to ship up to 2.5m tonnes of corn to China annually as part of a $3bn loan from the Export-Import Bank of China.*

In late June, the central bank of China revealed that it had signed a currency swap deal valued at $2.36bn with its Ukrainian counterpart. Aimed at boosting bilateral trade, the deal will enable companies from both nations to use Ukrainian hryvnia and Chinese yuan to settle transactions. That&#8217;s good news for Ukraine, whose domestic currency is under pressure with large amounts of dollar-denominated debts maturing this year and next.

Other inter-governmental deals are also being discussed.

Referring to China as a &#8220;strategic&#8221; partner, Yanukovych said this month: &#8220;We need new Chinese technologies and high-quality products. In return, we can *offer Chinese entrepreneurs interesting possibilities in exploring for natural resources, metallurgy, chemicals and agriculture.&#8221;*

The hope, according to Yanukovych, is to increase annual bilateral trade from currently low levels to some $10bn in coming years.

Ukrainian businessmen are also getting in on the Chinese action. On July 19, Oleg Bakhmatyuk, an up-and-coming billionaire agribusiness tycoon, talked of a corn export agreement with China, which currently gets a reported 97 per cent of its corn from the US.

&#8220;Ukraine is expecting the agreement to be signed by the end of the year and soon after that, we can start to load corn to China,&#8221; Reuters quoted Bakhmatyuk, chairman of Ukrlandfarming, during a visit to Beijing.

With the next court appearance of Yulia Tymoshenko imminent, it&#8217;s nice to have some new friends.


----------



## Korean

> EDF has the right of first refusal to operate on these sites but CNNC wants to use an existing technology tie-up with US-based nuclear engineering group Westinghouse to potentially build three more reactors.


So China wants to build Westinghouse nuclear power plants in the UK with Chinese money?


----------



## ChinaToday

Korean said:


> So China wants to build Westinghouse nuclear power plants in the UK with Chinese money?



Is it call investment you silly fool


----------



## Korean

ChinaToday said:


> Is it call investment you silly fool


When Japan or Korea make that kind of investment, the investment is conditional in the selection of their national technology. Ie if you want to build a nuclear power plant with Japanese money, the power plant must be of Japanese technology. With Korean money, the technology must be Korean.

But generous China lets the UK build Japan/US nuclear power plant with Chinese money.

FYI, the going rate for a Korean nuclear power plant with US NRC certification(Type can be constructed in the US) is $5 billion per power plant, or $25 billion for 5 plants. Since the article mentions 35 billion pounds, the type they are talking about is definitely a Japan/US type power plant.


----------



## Korean

Are the Chinese about to take control of our nuclear power plants? Beijing piles into industry after Germans were scared off | Mail Online



> Are the Chinese about to take control of our nuclear power plants? Beijing piles into industry after Germans were scared off
> By SEAN POULTER
> PUBLISHED: 15:54 EST, 21 May 2012 | UPDATED: 15:54 EST, 21 May 2012
> 
> *An arm of the Chinese government is in pole position to be awarded the contract to build and run Britain&#8217;s next generation of nuclear power stations.
> Other bidders in the running include a Japanese firm that supplied some of the reactors at Fukushima, and a Russian state-owned outfit with links to the Chernobyl disaster.*
> 
> ....
> 
> But one MP yesterday said the *public would be &#8216;outraged&#8217; if responsibility for Britain&#8217;s nuclear reactors was outsourced to such bidders.*
> Customers will also face higher electricity bills in order to finance the building of the power stations, according to a draft Energy Bill published today.
> This is because the owners will be guaranteed higher prices by the Government in order to ensure they make a profit on their multi-billion-pound investment.
> 
> ....
> 
> A consortium which includes the Chinese state-owned Guangdong Nuclear Power and Toshiba of Japan is understood to be most likely to take over the project. *Toshiba is one of the world&#8217;s largest manufacturers of nuclear reactors through its ownership of Westinghouse.*





> It *provided some of the reactors at Japan&#8217;s Fukushima power station which failed in the wake of the 2011 earthquake and tsunami*, resulting in radiation leaks.
> One other consortium thought to be interested is led by the Russian state-owned nuclear power company Rosatom.
> Critics have claimed that *Rosatom is effectively the same body that oversaw Chernobyl* when the Ukrainian plant was hit by nuclear disaster in 1986, releasing huge amounts of radiation into the atmosphere.





> Labour MP Ian Lavery, a member of the Energy and Climate Change Select Committee, said:* &#8216;The general public would be totally outraged to think that there might be consideration given to a joint venture to build nuclear reactors in this country involving China and Toshiba of Japan.*
> 
> *A consortium, including Westinghouse, is likely to build the UK's new nuclear power stations. It also built the Fukushima plant in Japan*, which failed after the 2011 earthquake &#8216;The government must ensure that any international company is scrutinised to ensure that, no matter what, we cannot have a repeat of previous disasters.&#8217;



UK's choice

- Fukushima reactor maker financed by Chinese.
- Chernobyl reactor maker


----------



## Audio

Korean said:


> UK's choice
> 
> - Fukushima reactor maker financed by Chinese.
> - Chernobyl reactor maker



UK and France sign nuclear energy agreement

From february, i seem to recall the price was somewhat high for the sloppy economy and the UK is trying to bring it down with talking to the Chinese.


----------



## lcloo

Korean said:


> Are the Chinese about to take control of our nuclear power plants? Beijing piles into industry after Germans were scared off | Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UK's choice
> 
> - Fukushima reactor maker financed by Chinese.
> - Chernobyl reactor maker




How does fiancing a project related to its technology? Westinghouse is a top western company. Just like if Bank of Tokyo finance aquisition of Airbus A-380 for Nippon Airlines, how is it that Bank of Tokyo is related to the A-380 technology?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ephone

I agree. If U.K. bankrupts, we will see nothing in return. 



karan21 said:


> i personally dont think that investing in british power sector is a good idea, if u wanna build nuclear plants better invest in india, iran, indonesia or your own china.


----------



## cirr

*KSA, China sign nuclear energy cooperation deal*






STRATEGIC PLANNING: Waleed Husain Abu Al-Faraj, vice president of King Abdullah City for Atomic and Renewable Energy, and Hwan Min Gang, chief financial officer of the Chinese National Nuclear Energy Company, sign the MoU in Shanghai. (SPA)

RIYADH: MD RASOOLDEEN | ARAB NEWS STAFF

Published — Sunday 10 August 2014

The King Abdullah City for Atomic and Renewable Energy (K.A.CARE) signed a memorandum of understanding with the Chinese National Nuclear Energy Company (CNNC) in Shanghai on Thursday on cooperation mechanisms for the peaceful use of nuclear energy.

Waleed Husain Abu Al-Faraj, vice president of K.A.CARE, and Hwan Min Gang, chief financial officer of the CNNC, signed the MoU.

The signing ceremony was attended by several K.A.CARE and Chinese officials, including Hashem Yamani, K.A.CARE president, and Wushin Ochi Shiong, minister of State Administration of Energy.

Yamani was welcomed by several Chinese officials and members of the Saudi Embassy in Shanghai at the Shanghai airport.

Yamani also met with Wen Jiabao, minister of the National Energy Commission, and several officials in Shanghai to discuss areas of mutual cooperation in the atomic and renewable energy fields between the two countries.

K.A.CARE was established through a royal decree issued by Custodian of the Two Holy Mosques King Abdullah on April 17, 2010, with the fundamental aim of building a sustainable future by developing substantial alternative energy thanks to an ever-increasing pressure on the country’s nonrenewable hydrocarbon resources.

As a result, alternative, sustainable and reliable sources of energy for generating power and producing desalinated water were introduced in a bid to reduce consumption of the nation’s fossil fuel reserves.

A balanced energy mix of alternative and conventional energy is strategically important for Saudi Arabia’s long-term prosperity, energy security and its leading position in the global energy market, experts said.

Atomic and renewable energy will account for a significant portion of Saudi Arabia’s future energy mix. 
The two sectors will provide substantial capacity, advanced technology, efficient use of resources and will be fully compliant with international standards, conventions and treaties, enabling the Kingdom to plan for increased demand for power and desalinated water, while ensuring the rate of national development continues apace.

According to government estimates, anticipated demand for electricity in the Kingdom is expected to exceed 120GW in 2032. 

Unless alternative energy and energy conservation measures are implemented, the overall demand for fossil fuel for power, industry, transportation and desalination is estimated to grow from 3.4 million barrels of oil equivalent per day in 2010 to 8.3 million barrels of oil equivalent per day in 2028.

larsonarchive.com Glype® proxy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## United westand

Saudi Arabia now could reach the nuclear tech from China.
Good news.

Just be careful, Bin Laden was born as Saudi Arabian rich man


----------



## Beidou2020

*There's a saying in the nation's atomic industry that one reactor sold abroad equals 1 million cars.*

*China's goal of exporting nuclear reactors seems within reach, as domestic makers of these power stations are establishing a complete industry chain, company officials and engineers said.*

Involvement by Chinese companies in foreign projects has been expanding but mostly in the form of project financing rather than contracts to design, build and operate nuclear plants.

Even a recent foray into Argentina, related to construction of a pressurized heavy-water reactor at the Atucha plant, is limited to providing equipment and services under long-term financing. An agreement was signed between China National Nuclear Corp and Nucleoelectrica Argentina SA during President Xi Jinping's state visit in July.

But China's nuclear companies have global ambitions for their proprietary technology.

"It seems that CNNC hopes to take advantage of this deal to open up other nuclear opportunities with China's domestic technology in Argentina," said Zhang Luqing, a nuclear expert and power project manager with almost a half-century of experience.

He said that *China has the technology ready to export, and it can benefit from doing so in many ways. Exporting plants will help domestic manufacturers improve their technology levels and recover the huge costs of research and development.*

*The United Kingdom will be the likeliest place to locate a nuclear project entirely owned by Chinese companies. A bilateral agreement allows companies from China to build, own and operate nuclear power plants in the UK.*

The British government said it is committed to the development of nuclear energy to provide a sustainable, low-carbon electricity supply, with a target of adding 16 gigawatts of installed nuclear capacity by 2030. It has confirmed a list of eight new sites deemed suitable for nuclear power stations by 2025.

Yang Maochun, project manager in charge of the UK market at China General Nuclear Power Corp, said the UK offers a substantial market opportunity.

Yang said the company will cooperate with French power giant Electricite de France SA to invest in the UK project, which is the Hinkley Point C in Somerset, southwest England.

CGN has had a long-standing partnership with EDF, which helped develop two Areva-designed European pressurized reactors in Taishan, Guangdong province, where CGN is based.

CNNC, a bigger player, will also be bidding for construction of nuclear reactors in the UK.

Last year, the UK government gave approval for CGN and CNNC to invest in the $2.6 billion Hinkley Point C project for a combined stake of 30 to 40 percent. The project involves a two-reactor, 3.2-GW station led by EDF.

*An industry insider at a UK-based nuclear company said that because the UK is a developed market, winning a bid to build a nuclear station will give the two Chinese companies global recognition.*

But he warned that hurdles remain, because the UK has very strict nuclear regulations and there are still concerns about whether Chinese companies should be allowed to own majority stakes in the new plants.

"The lack of international business experience and a long-term market strategy will constrain the development of Chinese companies making inroads into these countries," he said. But he added that if the two companies could form an alliance or set up a joint venture in the UK, they would have better chances to win bids.

*China has the world's largest number of reactors under construction, and it plans to translate that capacity into nuclear exports. Of 72 reactors under construction, 28 are in China. Russia, second on the list, is building 10 reactors.*

The Chinese government suspended all nuclear projects following Japan's Fukushima nuclear accident in 2011, but it now plans to approve more plants. The central government has already approved new reactors in coastal areas. There will not be any work on projects in inland areas until 2015.

*Experts are confident in the prospects for technology exports, because China's newest reactors have higher safety levels and lower costs.*

Zhang Luqing said the *ACP1000, a third-generation reactor developed independently by CNNC, is ready for export. The ACP1000 reactor is equipped with safety mechanisms to withstand an accident similar to the earthquake and tsunami in Japan in 2011, and it also features proprietary fuel technology*, he said.

*"The ACP1000 is the only one we have with fully independent technology rights, which will lower the costs for reactors,"* he said.

Other Chinese companies have taken different technical routes.

*State Nuclear Power Technology Co has developed the CAP1400, which was based on Westinghouse Co's AP1000.*

Wang Binghua, president of the company, said that *China will have full design rights for the CAP1400, which is 65 percent complete.*

*"About 80 percent of the components for the first two CAP1400 units will be made in China," he said, adding that the country is capable of making six to eight CAP1400 or AP1000 nuclear reactors each year.*

*Third-generation reactors rely on passive safety features, which do not require any action by human operators.*

Chai Guohan, chief engineer in the nuclear and radiation safety center of the Ministry of Environmental Protection, said that no matter which technical route a Chinese company takes, it must commercialize its technology, or exports are just "empty talk".

"It will take time for Chinese companies to establish a global reputation, but if they speed up the commercialization phase of their nuclear plants, more technology will be exported to the Western markets," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cnleio

A good nuclear reactor is the priceless, specially used on Aircraft Carrier & Attack Submarine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

China will invest $2 billion in the construction of Argentina's fourth nuclear power station, another gesture of support by China for the Latin American country mired in a continuing debt crisis.

"The cooperation is important for Argentina, especially in this moment that it is facing difficulties in financing itself abroad," said Roberto Luis Troster, an Argentine professor and also the former chief economist for the Brazilian Banks Federation. "Argentina is facing a slowdown this year, and might enter a recession. China's cooperation will surely mitigate its effects."

According to agreements signed on Sept 4 in Beijing, China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) will provide assistance that includes technology, service and machinery, while Nucleoeléctrica Argentina SA (NASA), a state-owned company, will be in charge of building and operating the 800-megawatt power station named Atucha 3.

Argentina owns three nuclear power plants, with the first one - Atuchal1 - built in 1974 just northwest of the capital city of Buenos Aires. The new power plant will be based in the same area.

Brazil and Argentina are the only Latin American countries that own nuclear power plants. Argentina encouraged the development of nuclear power for civilian use and established the national Atomic Energy Commission (CNEA) in 1950.

German company Kraftwerk Union (KWU)-Siemens Power Generation helped in the construction of Atucha 1 and Atucha II, with nuclear power plant, Embalse, built by Canada Ltd (AECL) and Italimpanti from Italy.

The three plants provide 10 percent of the country's total electricity and the government hopes nuclear power can be a part of "an expansion in generating capacity to meet rising demand", according to Argentinian Nuclear Energy.

The government is negotiating with China, Russian, the United States, France and South Korea for the construction of a fifth nuclear power plant.

China and Argentina signed a series of agreements during Chinese President Xi Jingping's state visit to Argentina, including two for major investments in infrastructure construction, which are expected to increase the employment rate and stimulate the economy.

"The first commercial agreement between Argentina and China was in 1972, but only recently did the partnership between the two countries intensify, with benefit to both sides, creating positive synergies," said Troster.

China's investment in Argentina's nuclear power project is one of a series of international agreements for China's nuclear sector.

Karachi Nuclear Power Complex was officially initiated last November and is China's largest energy investment in Pakistan. CNNC will be in charge of the construction of two reactors and the project is scheduled to provide 2,200 watts of electricity when completed in 2019.

During Chinese Premier Li Keqiang's meeting with British Prime Minister David Cameron last December in Beijing, the two countries agreed to strengthen cooperation on nuclear power. Cameron welcomed Chinese companies to invest in Britain's nuclear power projects.

French Prime Minister Jean-Marc Ayrault also agreed to cooperate with China to "jointly develop the nuclear power market of a third country" during his visit last year. "China's nuclear power's 'going global' will greatly promote the 'going global' of the advanced energy technology and equipment as a whole," said Ye Qizhen, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and also an expert on nuclear reactors and nuclear-power engineering.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Argentina had some tough years between 1998-2002. The economy shrank by 20 percent from 1998 to 2002.[2][6] In terms of income, over 50 percent of Argentines were poor and 25 percent, indigent; seven out of ten Argentine children were poor at the depth of the crisis in 2002.[1][6]

They borrowed from IMF in the past but with interference to the countries it lend to. In a speech before the United Nations General Assembly on 21 September 2004, President Kirchner said that "An urgent, tough, and structural redesign of the International Monetary Fund is needed, to prevent crises and help in [providing] solutions". Implicitly referencing the fact that the intent of the original Bretton Woods system was to encourage economic development, Kirchner warned that the IMF today must "change that direction, which took it from being a lender for development to a creditor demanding privileges".

The IMF is not really there to help, but rather to control a country's economic policies. Hopefully, the BRICS bank can lend them some money without demanding privileges like IMF and come out with a win-win for both parties

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

Hopefully they wont' default again. Good Luck tho.


----------



## Beidou2020

China should export it ACP1000 nuclear reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*New nuclear projects expecting approval by year end in China*

Staff Reporter
2014-11-14
11:00 (GMT+8)

The National Energy Administration's (NEA's) recent approval of a nuclear power project's adoption of Chinese-developed technology in Fujian province has given rise to hopes about China reinitiating new nuclear plant projects by the year's end, reports the Securities Daily.

Chinese energy regulators approved a proposal to modify a project involving two new reactors in Fujian's Fuqing and adopting the *Hualong One technology*, one of the third-generation nuclear technologies developed in China.

In its announcement, the NEA has also directed the Fuqing project to use domestic products in at least 85% of the key equipment and components.

*The approval marks the government's recognition of the Hualong One technology jointly developed by China National Nuclear and China General Nuclear Power*, and signals the possibility of regulatory approval of new nuclear power projects, said Lu Juan, an analyst at Guotai Junan Securities.

The third phase of the Fuqing project, which includes the two new reactors, along with two other reactors in the second phase of the Fanggangcheng project in Guangxi, are expected to become the first two that will adopt the Hualong One technology and will get approval to break ground by the end of this year, Lu pointed out.

Meanwhile, the newspaper said Chinese leaders have begun accepting the industry's consensus to rapidly develop nuclear power, as the negative impact of Japan's nuclear crisis in 2011 wanes.

The National Development and Reform Commission recently approved the application to break ground of four nuclear plants, including three new plants, and an expansion of an existing plant in Dalian in Liaoning province, which is scheduled to begin operations around 2017.

*Under the NEA's 12th Five-Year Plan, China will invest 1.2 trillion yuan (US$196 billion) in 101 new reactors between 2015 and 2030*, which Lu described as an indication of the country's nuclear development entering a rapid growth phase.

*The certification of Hualong One nuclear technology also hints that deals involving the export of eight reactors to Pakistan and two others to Romania will soon be carried out*, spelling bright prospects for China's nuclear industries, Lu added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*ACP1000 clears first hurdle on path to global market, winning IAEA approval*

*China's nuclear technology is fully equipped to compete against the West in bidding for international projects*, a senior official at the China National Nuclear Corp said on Friday.

*"Exporting nuclear technology is of strategic importance to China, and it creates more demand for China's own domestic nuclear supply chain. We look forward to exporting Chinese nuclear technology globally in the near future,"* said Li Xiaoming, assistant president of CNNC.

Li was speaking in Vienna, a day after *CNNC's ACP1000 nuclear power reactor passed the Generic Reactor Safety Review by the International Atomic Energy Agency, a process that took a year to complete.*

The ACP1000 forms the core technology of the Hualong One, a third-generation nuclear reactor design jointly developed by the CNNC and the China General Nuclear Power Group. Hualong One was created earlier this year within a government initiative to form a coherent nuclear technology policy in China.

China currently has two nuclear sites planned for Hualong One technology: Fuqing in Fujian province and Fangchenggang in Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region.

The development of third-generation nuclear technology came about after the Fukushima nuclear power station disaster in Japan, and has been designed to ensure better safety. *China, the United States, France and Russia all have their own third-generation nuclear technology.*

Li said that the* IAEA's review of the ACP1000's technology met three main conclusions: That it is recognized as fully compliant with all the safety standards set by the IAEA, and is suitable to be sold outside China; that its technology is evolutionary, meaning it is constantly evolving by adding the latest and best technology to existing technology; and that it combines passive and active technology, ensuring better safety.*

*"If Chinese nuclear firms can successfully bid for international projects, it is a good demonstration of our own nuclear strengths and also helps with the domestic economy," Li said. "About 50 percent of the revenue from a nuclear project comes from equipment sales, and most of the equipment used in this case is Chinese technology made in China."*

*He said CNNC is currently exploring various opportunities to build nuclear plants overseas, including in the United Kingdom and Argentina.*

In the UK, CNNC and CGN are both investing in Hinkley Point C, a nuclear plant project led by France's EDF Energy.

As a part of the agreement, EDF will subsequently support CNNC and CGN to invest in another UK-based nuclear power plant that uses Chinese technology.

Li said the international use of Chinese nuclear technology was still dependant on satisfying country-specific rules and requirements, although the globally recognized IAEA standard will make this process easier. For example, in the UK it still needs to pass the Generic Design Assessment designed by UK regulators.

Li said another important factor in ensuring the successful internationalization of Chinese nuclear technology would be public relations, to ensure its safety and quality messages are fully understood by the particular governments and communities involved.

Pan Ziqiang, a nuclear expert and an academician, said that *passing the review means the Hualong One has been internationally recognized as having achieved the world's highest nuclear safety standards.*

*"The move is a milestone, and clearly it will help Chinese nuclear power companies to export their own nuclear technology, secured under independent intellectual property rights,"* he said.

However, he said passing the review is only a preliminary stage, and it is likely to take at least another five years for the construction of the first nuclear plant, referring to the reactors in Fuqing.

"Various countries have diffident nuclear plant regulation, supervision and control, so we still need to get approval from other nuclear export markets," Pan said.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Muhammad Omar

is this the same plant which they will build near Karachi?


----------



## opruh

Congratulations to China

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## dil_dil

Muhammad Omar said:


> is this the same plant which they will build near Karachi?



Yes same, 2 of them will be build near Karachi.


----------



## Kompromat

Source?


----------



## Beidou2020

Horus said:


> Source?


Domestic reactor passes review - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Syed Hussain

Muhammad Omar said:


> is this the same plant which they will build near Karachi?


If it has the "cheapest" price tag, than yes.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's nuclear power 'going global'*






Following high-speed railway, nuclear power has become a new international calling card for China's equipment manufacturing industry.

China and Argentina have recently signed an agreement to build a pressurized water reactor (PWR) nuclear power plant in Argentina, marking the first strike for the "going global" strategy of China's independent third-generation nuclear power technology.

Experts believe that China's equipment manufacturing industry, represented by high-speed rail and nuclear power, will become a new engine for the country's economic growth shift from low-end to high-end in the future.
*
China's third-generation nuclear power gets first foreign order*

China's domestic nuclear power technology is now mature, and the country is setting its sights on overseas markets.

The recent deal with Argentina has opened the door to overseas markets. After decades of development, China's nuclear power has accumulated prominent market acceptance and operational experience. "Going global" has become a national strategy.

*According to the International Atomic Energy Agency, 60 to 70 nuclear power plants of 1 million kilowatts will be built in the world in the next 10 years - excluding China - which means that overseas nuclear power contracts will reach a market value of one trillion yuan.*

Song Qinghui, an economist, remarks that the push to globalize China's nuclear technology and the development of nuclear power projects are of great significance for improving the country's high-end manufacturing industry and guiding the development of relevant industries.
*
High-speed rail and nuclear power jointly create a new calling card*

China's railway industry, with high-speed rail in the vanguard, has penetrated more than 80 countries and regions. In 2014 locomotive exports reached four billion US dollars, accounting for 10 percent of global market share.

"China is transforming from the 'world factory' to an exporter of capital." In the next 10 years, China's overseas investment will reach 1.25 trillion US dollars. The "One Belt One Road" plan and the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank strategy will not only help Chinese companies promote their capability to undertake national industrial upgrading and independent development, but also help the world to build a more open and robust economy.

*Policies accelerate high-end exports*

A series of incentives and supporting policies have accelerated the pace of Chinese equipment's "going global", which is beneficial for China's current economic development. It will also promote industrial transformation and upgrading, and help China's economy develop from low-end to high-end.

"Domestic demand for products including iron and steel, cement, and wind power is slowing down. There is a new round of overcapacity," says Song Qinghui. He believes that the expansion of nuclear power and high-speed rail is an essential measure to respond to the economic slowdown.

"In the future, China will first explore the international market for major items like railway and nuclear power," says Wang Xiaotao, deputy head of the NDRC (China's National Development and Reform Commission).

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

TaiShang said:


> *High-speed rail and nuclear power jointly create a new calling card*
> 
> China's railway industry, with high-speed rail in the vanguard, has penetrated more than 80 countries and regions. In 2014 locomotive exports reached four billion US dollars, accounting for 10 percent of global market share.
> 
> "China is transforming from the 'world factory' to an exporter of capital." In the next 10 years, China's overseas investment will reach 1.25 trillion US dollars. The "One Belt One Road" plan and the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank strategy will not only help Chinese companies promote their capability to undertake national industrial upgrading and independent development, but also help the world to build a more open and robust economy.



Really excellent. 

And soon we are going to be exporting passenger aircraft as well. 

This is exactly what was needed, to move up the value chain.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shrimant

what is the cost of setting chinese nuclear power plant? how reliable and safe they are compared to western plants?


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

shrimant said:


> what is the cost of setting chinese nuclear power plant? how reliable and safe they are compared to western plants?



No large scale accidents like Three Mile Island (America), Chernobyl, Fukushima, etc.

Modern reactor designs are a lot safer compared to old designs, the risks are much lower.

The ones that go wrong are always the old designs, not the modern generation of nuclear plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## shrimant

Chinese-Dragon said:


> No large scale accidents like Three Mile Island (America), Chernobyl, Fukushima, etc.
> 
> Modern reactor designs are a lot safer compared to old designs, the risks are much lower.
> 
> The ones that go wrong are always the old designs, not the modern generation of nuclear plants.


what about cost?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Chinese-Dragon said:


> No large scale accidents like Three Mile Island (America), Chernobyl, Fukushima, etc.
> 
> Modern reactor designs are a lot safer compared to old designs, the risks are much lower.
> 
> The ones that go wrong are always the old designs, not the modern generation of nuclear plants.



China begins to deploy the safe 3rd gen reactors, ACP1000+, ACP1400/Hualong, both domestically (e.g. Fuqing 5) and in overseas market.

_Hualong One selected for Argentina _

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beidou2020

Chinese companies are now exporting railway technology, nuclear technology, telecommunications technology, oil & gas technology, renewable energy technology, ship technology, IT technology, etc.

China is now providing advanced technology to the whole world.

Western companies will have major competition from Chinese companies.

Monopoly the West had over many advanced technology is disappearing.

China is changing this world for the better.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China, France pledge closer cooperation in civil nuclear energy*

energycentral | Posted: 03 Jul 2015, 10:31







China and France stand ready to expand their partnership in civil nuclear energy to more areas, including related scientific research and nuclear safety, said the statement.

The two nations will strengthen cooperation on exploiting and developing uranium resources, converting uranium and manufacturing nuclear fuel and related components, the statement said.

China National Nuclear Corporation and French nuclear power giant Areva have resumed their negotiations on a *uranium mine* cooperation project, and they will discuss the possibility of further expanding cooperation around the world, according to the statement.

France, with nuclear energy providing the bulk of its power needs, is leading the world in civil nuclear energy technology and application.

The statement said that the two countries will encourage their enterprises to explore closer cooperation in areas including third-generation nuclear reactor designing and nuclear power plant construction.

China and France expect to conduct all-round cooperation in nuclear power reactor service and equipment manufacturing, it said.

Meanwhile, enterprises from both sides will jointly expand third-party markets on the basis of mutual benefit and win-win cooperation.

The document also said that the two countries are willing to share experience in nuclear waste management, jointly launch scientific research and continue their cooperation in the area of nuclear safety.

China, France pledge closer cooperation in civil nuclear energy - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

Our friends will have the full benefit of our development. Unlike certain countries like the one with a bird's name, we do not export terrorism yto our neighbors and partners.

*France woos Chinese investors as PM wraps up fruitful trip*

2 Jul 2015 
TOULOUSE (FRANCE) - French Prime Minister Manuel Valls promised Chinese investors "the best welcome in all of Europe" as his Beijing counterpart wrapped up a visit in which he signed billions of euros in accords with France.





French Prime Minister Manuel Valls (L) and his Chinese counterpart Li Keqiang skake hands , on July 2, 2015, in Toulouse in Blagnac, during Keqiang's three-day visit to France. AFP PHOTO/PASCAL PAVANI


*Chinese premier Li Keqiang inked more than 50 deals on his three-day visit to France which rolled out the red carpet in a bid to boost ties with the Asian giant and breathe life back into its own struggling economy.*

Paris used the opportunity to try to lure more Chinese investors and rebalance trade between the two countries. In 2013, Paris ran a 26 billion euro ($29 billion) deficit with China.

*"Today I want to send this message to Chinese business leaders: Come and set up in France,"* Valls told a Franco-Chinese summit in the southern city of Toulouse, promising "the best welcome in all of Europe".

"Chinese investment in France represents four billion euros and no less than 13,000 jobs. It is a lot but we can do much better," said Valls.

Li wrapped up his visit in Toulouse with a visit to the headquarters of European aerospace giant Airbus, after a Chinese company placed an order for 45 A330s with an option for 30 more in a deal worth $18 billion.



- 'Major new step' -



The massive sale is linked to a deal in which Airbus will set up a centre at its base in the northeastern Chinese city of Tianjin where the aircraft can be customised.

The long-haul A330 will be fitted with more seats in China -- where it will travel shorter distances -- than in Europe as a solution to the country's congested skies and airports.

"This is a major new step in our cooperation," said Valls.

The two countries signed a further 3.5 billion euros in accords on Thursday in addition to billions of euros in credit and financing deals.

Tourism group Pierre and Vacances signed a deal to develop holiday villages in China and the Schneider Electric energy firm sealed a contract estimated at 500 million euros with the China National Building Material Company on the management of energy consumption in its buildings and factories.

France and China inked a deal to work together in the civil nuclear industry and also signed what Paris said was a "historic" deal to work together in emerging economies in Africa and Asia.

Alcatel-Lucent landed two framework agreements to supply Chinese groups operating mainly in Africa with telecommunications equipment valued at 1.3 billion euros.

Li used to opportunity to announce China's targets to reduce carbon emissions ahead of UN climate talks in Paris in December.

In addition, China recognised "Bordeaux" as a legally protected brand in a bid to combat counterfeit wines after a four-year struggle with France.


----------



## TaiShang

*China-produced Nuclear Reactors to be Exported by 2020*
2015-06-17






The model of Hualong One, CNNC's flagship nuclear design. [Photo: CRI Online]

A leading official with one of China's leading nuclear power producers says *they expect to export between 6 and 8 nuclear reactors in the next 5-years.*

Li Xiaoming, assistant General Manager at China National Nuclear Corporation, says rectors will be built in Argentina, the UK and a number of other countries.

*The deals are said to be connected to the latest-generation Hualong One nuclear design.*

At the same time, Li Xiaoming says they're also exploring markets in North Africa, South America and Central Europe.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Echo_419

TaiShang said:


> *China-produced Nuclear Reactors to be Exported by 2020*
> 2015-06-17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The model of Hualong One, CNNC's flagship nuclear design. [Photo: CRI Online]
> 
> A leading official with one of China's leading nuclear power producers says *they expect to export between 6 and 8 nuclear reactors in the next 5-years.*
> 
> Li Xiaoming, assistant General Manager at China National Nuclear Corporation, says rectors will be built in Argentina, the UK and a number of other countries.
> 
> *The deals are said to be connected to the latest-generation Hualong One nuclear design.*
> 
> At the same time, Li Xiaoming says they're also exploring markets in North Africa, South America and Central Europe.



Any possible candidates for such reactors


----------



## TaiShang

The article says Argentina and the UK are in line. They are exploring Brazil and South Africa, as far as I know. Of course, things may change overnight. Until actual ground work begins, I would take it with a lot of salt.



Echo_419 said:


> Any possible candidates for such reactors

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

nuclear reactors and the construction project of state grid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

ACP-1000 nuclear reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*ACP-1000*

CNNC's main CNP development is a three-loop 1000 MW version of the design designated CNP-1000. It began work on this in the 1990s with the help of vendors Westinghouse and Framatome (now AREVA).

The first CNP-1000 units were due to be built at Fangjiashan (the same site as Qinshan). However, the design was subsequently changed to a CPR-1000. CNNC's focus, meanwhile, switched to development of a more advanced generation III version of the CNP-1000, the ACP-1000. In 2013, China announced that it had independently developed this three-loop PWR, with Chinese authorities claiming full intellectual property rights over the design. China's current aim is to only build generation III and generation IV projects after 2015.

"Like its smaller cousin, the 1100 MW ACP-1000 reactor is an advanced PWR with double containment and an expected 60-year design life."

Like its smaller cousin, the 1100 MW ACP-1000 reactor is an advanced PWR with double containment and an expected 60-year design life. The reactor core comprises 177 fuel assemblies (12ft active length), and is designed to operate on an 18-month refuelling cycle for economic competitiveness. The ACP-1000 has active and passive safety systems for emergency core cooling, core residual heat removal and containment heat removal which are said to give it a maximum core damage frequency of 10^-6 per year.

In December 2013, China signed an agreement with the IAEA for a Generic Reactor Safety Review (GRSR) for the ACP-1000 design. The GRSR process reviews the completely- or partially-developed safety cases of new reactor designs that are not yet in the licensing stage. It involves checking the status of the documentation for completeness and comprehensiveness against IAEA Safety Standards. IAEA says the GRSR process typically takes about six months from submission of the design safety documentation to the final report to the requesting party. As the GRSR reports can contain proprietary information they are not made publicly available.

CNNC had planned two ACP-1000 units on at Fuqing 5&6 in Fujian province. However it is now thought that the newer ACC1000 design (see below) will be built there instead.

That means CNNC's first ACP-1000 could be exported, as it is planned for Pakistan's Karachi Coastal Nuclear Power Project.

Chinese reactor design evolution - Nuclear Engineering International

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beidou2020

*Additions to capacity would give China the third largest nuclear capacity worldwide*

China plans to reach a nuclear capacity of 58 gigawatts (GW) and have another 30 GW of capacity under construction by 2020 in a push to reduce carbon emitting fuel sources. *The added nuclear capacity would make China’s nuclear supply the third largest in the world following the United States and France, and the largest in Asia.*

Nuclear power currently makes up slightly more than 2% of the country’s total power generation, according to the Energy Information Administration (EIA). *By the end of 2015, China is expected to surpass South Korea and Russia in nuclear generating capacity, putting it behind the U.S., France and Japan.* China plans to continue adding nuclear capacity into 2020, adding another 23 GW before the end of the decade.





According to the World Nuclear Association *(WNA), mainland China currently has 26 nuclear power reactors in operation, with 24 more under construction and plans to begin construction on several others. *The country has been trying to develop alternatives to coal-produced power in order to reduce the amount of air pollution in the country. The World Bank estimates the economic loss due to pollution is nearly 6% of GDP, strongly incentivizing alternative fuel sources.

*In 2012, the country generated 4,994 TWh of electricity, of which 3,785 TWh came from coal, 872 TWh from hydro power, 147 TWh from non-hydro renewables, and just 97 TWh came from nuclear power.*

*China plans to continue expanding its nuclear capacity beyond 2020, with the goal of 150 GW of capacity by 2030 and even more by 2050, according to the WNA.* Much of the country’s nuclear capacity, both operating and planned, is located along its east coast. The Fukushima nuclear incident in Japan has prompted the government to consider more inland nuclear capacity, however.




Source: World Nuclear Association

*China has become largely self-sufficient in reactor design and construction, as well as other aspects of the fuel cycle, *but is making full use of western technology while adapting and improving it, according to the WNA. Most of the technology transfer is done through U.S.-based Westinghouse, according to the EIA. *China hopes to eventually be able to export its nuclear technology, and in 2014 signed agreements with several countries (Romania, Argentina, Turkey and South Africa) to finance the construction of nuclear reactors and export technology.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*China-designed nuclear power technology 'Hualong One' takes roots overseas*
July 21, 2015






(Photo/cgnpc.com.cn)


"Hualong One" third generation nuclear power technology was jointly developed by two nuclear power giants: China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN).* It won a technological innovation award on the achievements exhibition of the integration of China’s military and civilian defense Industry on July 18, 2015, according to Xinhua news agency.*

Hualong One technology is a world-level domestically-developed third generation reactor design. *At present, CGN is actively promoting nuclear cooperation with nearly 20 countries in places that include the United Kingdom, Argentina, Egypt, Brazil, Europe, Latin America, Africa and South Asia.* "Hualong One" has taken roots overseas.

The first unit of Hualong One nuclear power reactor achieved *an equipment localization rate of 85 percent, *with a design life of 60 years. It is estimated that* a single unit of Hualong One nuclear power reactor will create 150,000 jobs and about 100 million yuan output value.*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*China to build two nuclear power plants in Iran *

*IANS | Tehran 

July 22, 2015* Last Updated at 15:26 IST

China will build two new nuclear power plants (NPP) in Iran, the media reported quoting Ali Akbar Salehi, the head of the Atomic Energy organisation of Iran.

"We will simultaneously launch construction of four new nuclear power plants in the country in the next two-three years. We plan to engage more than 20,000 workers and engineers in this large-scale construction," Salehi said.

Iran currently has stores amounting to around 90 tonnes of heavy water and around seven-eight tonnes of Uranium, he said.

"In accordance with the joint action plan (on Iran's nuclear programme), the future of stored uranium will be decided in the next four-five months," Salehi said.

On Monday, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted a resolution in support of the agreement on Iran's nuclear programme. All international sanctions will be lifted from Iran in 10 years if Tehran fulfills all conditions agreed with the P5+1 group of international mediators in Vienna.

The resolution also envisages easing sanctions against Iran after the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) submits a report confirming Tehran's compliance with the terms of the deal.

The UN Security Council also reinforced the mechanism of restoring all restrictions in case Iran violates the terms of the agreement. 


China to build two nuclear power plants in Iran | Business Standard News

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Awesome.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## cirr

*Obama speaks to China's Xi, thanks him for role in nuclear deal with Iran*

Associated PressJuly 21, 2015 | 9:55 a.m. EDT+ More





WASHINGTON (AP) — President Barack Obama is thanking Chinese President Xi Jinping (shee jihn-peeng) for China's role in securing the nuclear deal with Iran.

The White House says Obama and Xi spoke Monday, the same day the U.N. Security Council unanimously endorsed the deal.

China is a permanent member of the Security Council and was part of the group of five Security Council members plus the EU that negotiated the deal with Iran.

The Security Council resolution also approved a provision to automatically reinstate sanctions if Iran cheats. The U.S. had been concerned China or Russia might be reluctant to go along.

The White House says Obama and Xi agreed cooperation between the U.S. and China is critical to the deal's implementation.

Xi plans to visit the White House in September.


Obama thanks China's leader for role in Iran nuclear deal - US News

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## LowPost

cirr said:


> *Obama speaks to China's Xi, thanks him for role in nuclear deal with Iran*
> 
> Associated PressJuly 21, 2015 | 9:55 a.m. EDT+ More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WASHINGTON (AP) — President Barack Obama is thanking Chinese President Xi Jinping (shee jihn-peeng) for China's role in securing the nuclear deal with Iran.
> 
> The White House says Obama and Xi spoke Monday, the same day the U.N. Security Council unanimously endorsed the deal.
> 
> China is a permanent member of the Security Council and was part of the group of five Security Council members plus the EU that negotiated the deal with Iran.
> 
> The Security Council resolution also approved a provision to automatically reinstate sanctions if Iran cheats. The U.S. had been concerned China or Russia might be reluctant to go along.
> 
> The White House says Obama and Xi agreed cooperation between the U.S. and China is critical to the deal's implementation.
> 
> Xi plans to visit the White House in September.
> 
> 
> Obama thanks China's leader for role in Iran nuclear deal - US News



Many problems of the world cannot be solved without China's active involvement, which is why Obama appreciated Zhongguo's role. It's also one of the reasons why I celebrated the successful deal because here, China and the US worked together as partners, not opponents, to find a reasonable solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

July 21, 2015

*The Sino-Iranian Tango*

*Why the Nuclear Deal is Good for China*

By Michael Singh
The recent nuclear agreement between Iran and the P5+1 countries (China, France, Germany, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States) will have major implications for security in the Middle East. But the impact of the deal will be much wider.

Just how wide was demonstrated by Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov, who, even before the official press conference announcing that the agreement had been concluded, declared that the deal obviated any need for NATO missile defenses in Europe, which have long been a point of contention between the United States and Russia. The deal will also likely lead to billions of dollars of investment by India in Iran’s southern port of Chabahar, long-awaited progress on a gas pipeline from Iran to Pakistan, and perhaps even the provision of Iranian gas to a Europe eager to reduce its energy dependence on Russia.





_Iran's President Hassan Rouhani shakes hands with his Chinese counterpart Xi Jinping before the opening ceremony of the fourth Conference on Interaction and Confidence Building Measures in Asia (CICA) summit in Shanghai, May 21, 2014._

The biggest impact of all, however, may be on China. Iran and China have long-standing ties that are free of the historical baggage that complicates Tehran’s relations with Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States. Modern Sino-Iranian relations predate U.S. President Richard Nixon’s opening to China, and China has been an indispensable security partner to Iran, including by supplying it with arms and, as Orde Kittrie noted in another article for _Foreign Affairs,_ by providing it with key nuclear components.

Thanks to the two countries’ historically close relations and their mutual suspicion of the United States, many well-regarded China scholars expected China to play a spoiler role in the talks. But by all accounts, Chinese involvement was constructive. Beijing’s approach may have been motivated by a desire to shape a diplomatic outcome to head off either of two undesirable outcomes: a U.S.-Iranian war that could endanger China’s oil imports from the Persian Gulf or a U.S.-Iranian rapprochement that could leave that waterway ringed by American partners. Like Iran, China also likely sought the reversal of American sanctions, which in recent years threatened not only Chinese nuclear and arms exporters but more strategically important institutions such as Chinese banks and oil giants.

Throughout the nuclear negotiations, China was careful to maintain close ties with Iran from within the P5+1, shielding the country from the effects of sanctions resolutions even as it voted in favor of them at the United Nations. Chinese-Iranian trade increased from about $3 billion in 2001 to over $50 billion in 2014 (the precise number is difficult to determine), and Chinese oil imports from Iran rose in 2014 and 2015 to their highest levels ever, after temporarily declining in 2012–13.

Sino-Iranian security ties also continued to expand during the period of negotiations, and they went well beyond nuclear and arms exports. Chinese fighter jets reportedly refueled in Iran in 2010, and Chinese warships paid a visit to the Iranian port of Bandar Abbas in 2014—both firsts. Additionally, China at least indirectly supported Iran’s regional agenda by vetoing multiple UN Security Council resolutions on Syria.

The recently concluded nuclear deal will allow the already strong Chinese-Iranian relationship to expand unfettered. U.S., European, and UN sanctions related to Iran’s nuclear activities—including the extraterritorial sanctions that, in effect, targeted Chinese entities—will be lifted or suspended, controlled nuclear exports will be permitted, and even restrictions on the provision of arms and missile technology to Iran will be terminated in no more than five and eight years, respectively. And Iran will be actively seeking international partners to help it translate the deal into greater economic and diplomatic clout in its neighborhood and beyond.

Sino-Iranian security ties also continued to expand during the period of negotiations, and they went well beyond nuclear and arms exports. Chinese fighter jets reportedly refueled in Iran in 2010, and Chinese warships paid a visit to the Iranian port of Bandar Abbas in 2014—both firsts. Additionally, China at least indirectly supported Iran’s regional agenda by vetoing multiple UN Security Council resolutions on Syria.

The recently concluded nuclear deal will allow the already strong Chinese-Iranian relationship to expand unfettered. U.S., European, and UN sanctions related to Iran’s nuclear activities—including the extraterritorial sanctions that, in effect, targeted Chinese entities—will be lifted or suspended, controlled nuclear exports will be permitted, and even restrictions on the provision of arms and missile technology to Iran will be terminated in no more than five and eight years, respectively. And Iran will be actively seeking international partners to help it translate the deal into greater economic and diplomatic clout in its neighborhood and beyond.

For Chinese President Xi Jinping, the Iran deal could not have come at a better time. His “One Belt, One Road” initiative envisions a chain of energy, infrastructure, and maritime links from East Asia extending to Europe through the Middle East and Central Asia. Iran’s location at the crossroads between these regions makes its participation in the initiative important for Beijing.

For its part, Tehran, unlike Arab states that have been more skeptical of the Chinese initiative, has expressed enthusiasm about the “One Belt, One Road” plan. The Barack Obama administration has been at pains to point out that Iran’s domestic investment needs stand at $500 billion, a sum far greater than the $100 billion to $150 billion in unfrozen assets Tehran is likely to receive once the nuclear deal is implemented. Left unsaid is where the rest of the money will come from. Beijing, which recently pledged to invest $46 billion in an “economic corridor” in Pakistan and tens of billions of dollars to capitalize the new Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, will likely be happy to chip in. An Iranian deputy minister claimed last year that China had already pledged to double its infrastructure investment in Iran to $52 billion.

A good deal of that future investment by China may well focus on Iran’s energy sector. Prior to the imposition of oil export restrictions on Iran, Tehran was China’s third-largest supplier of crude; as of 2014, it came in sixth. Even with sanctions lifted, Beijing may hesitate to increase the proportion of its oil imports that comes from Iran out of a concern about becoming too dependent on any single source. Yet China’s upstream investment in the Iranian energy sector may increase nevertheless, in large part to bolster Chinese energy security. Iran is unlikely to be swayed by any future Western political pressure to curtail oil exports to China, and Iran is the only country whose location would allow overland Chinese pipelines to reach the energy-rich Persian Gulf and thus reduce Beijing’s vulnerability to the disruption of maritime chokepoints such as the Straits of Hormuz and Malacca.

TIED UP

As much as Chinese-Iranian economic cooperation may benefit from the nuclear deal, the potential for growth in their strategic ties may be even greater. Iran, confronted by challenging regional crises and seeking to expand its regional influence, will need powerful external partners; the likely candidates are Russia and China, but the latter’s capacity to help far outstrips the former’s.

As a recently released military white paper makes clear, China is seeking to expand its forces’ ability to “effectively secure China’s overseas interests.” This has manifested in Chinese warships’ participation in counterpiracy missions in the region, the People’s Liberation Army Navy’s evacuation of thousands of Chinese nationals from Libya in 2011—the first operation of its kind by China—and Beijing’s reported plan to establish a naval facility in Djibouti. As Beijing seeks to expand its power and influence, Iran is a logical partner. It is the only large, powerful state in the region not already allied with the United States, and it sits astride land and sea routes of vital importance to Beijing. Little wonder, therefore, that in October 2014, the Chinese defense minister publicly expressed Beijing’s desire to expand military ties with Iran (a sentiment Iran has reciprocated by inviting China to expand its naval presence in Iran), and that China’s top counterterrorism official recently visited Iran to seek expanded cooperation against extremists.

The growth in Sino-Iranian economic and security ties could prove challenging for the United States. China and Iran both appear committed to chipping away at the existing U.S.-led international order. China has established regional security and economic institutions that compete with those dominated by the United States and its allies, and Iran has vocally challenged the authority of the UN Security Council and U.S. hegemony in the Middle East. Furthermore, both enjoy alliances of convenience with Russia, which similarly competes with the United States.

Increased Sino-Iranian cooperation would not be a mere diplomatic nuisance, however. As sanctions on Iran lifted, China has the capacity—through military assistance, economic investment, and the transfer of technology—to facilitate Iran’s rise as a regional power. Given Iran’s record of working through proxies, Chinese assistance could also indirectly strengthen nonstate actors supported by Iran. And Iran can offer China a strategically important foothold in the Middle East, should it choose to challenge U.S. influence there.

But a deeper alliance with Iran could also pose problems for China. Iran is notoriously difficult to work with, even for countries with which it would seem to share interests in common. For example, in April 2014, Iran canceled a $2.5 billion contract with the China National Petroleum Corporation, even as Iranian diplomats were urging the expansion of Sino-Iranian economic ties. Such difficulties may grow as sanctions are lifted and Iran’s alternatives to Chinese firms expand. Another obstacle to Sino-Iranian ties will be Iran’s support for terrorist groups such as Hamas, Palestinian Islamic Jihad, and the Taliban, which Beijing worries could pose a threat to its own interests.

Furthermore, increasing ties with Iran could frustrate China’s efforts to expand its economic partnerships with other regional states, especially Israel and the Gulf Cooperation Council countries, which see Iran as a chief rival. Iran is an important supplier of oil for China, but Saudi Arabia remains its top source of crude imports. As these states and Iran contend for regional influence, China could be increasingly pressed to choose sides.

The U.S. response to deepening Sino-Iranian ties will likely lean heavily on coercive diplomacy—persuading Beijing of the downsides of facilitating Iranian regional behavior, while imposing costs on any Chinese entities that contribute to prohibited Iranian activities such as the provision of arms to proxies. U.S. allies in the region—especially the countries China wants to cultivate as economic partners as part of its “One Belt, One Road” plan—can help influence Beijing’s approach. The context for such actions is also important; the stronger the U.S. alliance system and security architecture in the region, the less likely Iran and China may be to challenge it. And the greater the extent to which China can be persuaded to avoid adopting a zero-sum mindset and instead see the U.S. order as a benefit to its interests, the better.

But what the United States should not do, as it weighs the costs and benefits of the nuclear agreement with Iran, is neglect the accord’s wider implications, which stretch well beyond the battlefields of the Middle East.

Michael Singh | Why the Nuclear Deal is Good for China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 21 Dec 2012

Is this the same one whose IP rights are held by Areva?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Keel

Signing contracts with China is sanction-free on top of great value for money products





Ancient Chinese Horticulture - penzai
盆栽

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *China to build two nuclear power plants in Iran *
> 
> *IANS | Tehran
> 
> July 22, 2015* Last Updated at 15:26 IST
> 
> China will build two new nuclear power plants (NPP) in Iran, the media reported quoting Ali Akbar Salehi, the head of the Atomic Energy organisation of Iran.
> 
> "We will simultaneously launch construction of four new nuclear power plants in the country in the next two-three years. We plan to engage more than 20,000 workers and engineers in this large-scale construction," Salehi said.
> 
> Iran currently has stores amounting to around 90 tonnes of heavy water and around seven-eight tonnes of Uranium, he said.
> 
> "In accordance with the joint action plan (on Iran's nuclear programme), the future of stored uranium will be decided in the next four-five months," Salehi said.
> 
> On Monday, the UN Security Council unanimously adopted a resolution in support of the agreement on Iran's nuclear programme. All international sanctions will be lifted from Iran in 10 years if Tehran fulfills all conditions agreed with the P5+1 group of international mediators in Vienna.
> 
> The resolution also envisages easing sanctions against Iran after the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) submits a report confirming Tehran's compliance with the terms of the deal.
> 
> The UN Security Council also reinforced the mechanism of restoring all restrictions in case Iran violates the terms of the agreement.
> 
> 
> China to build two nuclear power plants in Iran | Business Standard News



@haman10 , @Serpentine , @SOHEIL , friends? Your opinion? The nuclear detente seems to be bearing fruits already!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## haman10

TaiShang said:


> @haman10 , @Serpentine , @SOHEIL , friends? Your opinion? The nuclear detente seems to be bearing fruits already!








Iran in a few years

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Place Of Space

Keel said:


> Signing contracts with China is sanction-free on top of great value for money products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ancient Chinese Horticulture - penzai
> 盆栽



It still needs to make full arrangement. Last time, America sactioned Iran oil export, and banking, we can't pay the oil money to Iran, because one Chinese accepting bank ( Kunlun bank) was also sanctioned by America. America control the US dollar transfer.

China-Russia oil trade is saction-free, because we use rmb and rouble. In the case, Iran can't rid dollar payment, so we strongly need America's cooperation and get big banks like ICBC or China Bank into business.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Keel

Place Of Space said:


> It still needs to make full arrangement. Last time, America sactioned Iran oil export, and banking, we can't pay the oil money to Iran, because one Chinese accepting bank ( Kunlun bank) was also sanctioned by America. America control the US dollar transfer.
> 
> China-Russia oil trade is saction-free, because we use rmb and rouble. In the case, Iran can't rid dollar payment, so we strongly need America's cooperation and get big banks like ICBC or China Bank into business.



You have partially answered my point. Thanks
The "Kunlun bank" fiasco was caught by America in the midst of historical sanctions

We can start trading with Iran just like what we are doing with Russia or through barter or through RMB / a neutral currency (that wlll increase transaction costs awkwardly)
Dont get any of our (or Iran's) banks which have their license of operations in USA (or its allys ) involved in the transactions otherwise we and Iran can be fined heavily if Iran/US relationship worsens, the Almighty forbid

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## LowPost

haman10 said:


> Iran in a few years



Israel and the Gulf states will be closely watching... but fear not, this shouldn't act as a deterrent to Iran's rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

Keel said:


> You have partially answered my point. Thanks
> The "Kunlun bank" fiasco was caught by America in the midst of historical sanctions
> 
> We can start trading with Iran just like what we are doing with Russia or through barter or through RMB / a neutral currency (that wlll increase transaction costs awkwardly)
> Dont get any of our (or Iran's) banks which have their license of operations in USA (or its allys ) involved in the transactions otherwise we and Iran can be fined heavily if Iran/US relationship worsens, the Almighty forbid



Exactly. Small countries that try to bypass USD like Libya get bombed. Countries like China, Russia can bypass USD. I

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Keel

And not only we can construct nuclear plants for the Iranians, but also there are a myrid of products "Made in China" out of which the Iranian consumers can choose from such as these established brand-names world wide:

Building your nation-wide communication grid by






Huawei - Building A Better Connected World



Build your hi-efficiency electricity network by




Welcome to State Grid Corporation of China
Welcome to State Grid Corporation of China_China Makes New Breakthroughs As its UHV Technology, Equipment and EPC Go Global<br>SGCC Won the Bid for 2nd Phase of Brazil’s Belo Monte Hydropower UHV Transmission Project

The world's largest air-con manufacturing company






GREE ELECTRIC APPLIANCES,INC.OF ZHUHAI


A global company which can offer a full line of household electrical appliances






China | Haier Global | Haier Group


or when you are considering for smart and hi quality flat back TVs






Hisense

or buying a second car from:






Great Wall Motors Company Limited | Worldwide Official Website

And of course to choose these electronic products, mobile phones, personal computers etc from












and a lot more which I can further post them here if time/space permits

Go happy shopping in / from China our honourable guests!

And of course please dont forget our Railway system!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beidou2020

Is this the ACP-1000 reactor?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beidou2020

Keel said:


> And not only we can construct nuclear plants for the Iranians, but also there are a myrid of products "Made in China" out of which the Iranian consumers can choose from such as these established brand-names world wide:
> 
> Building your nation-wide communication grid by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huawei - Building A Better Connected World
> 
> 
> 
> Build your hi-efficiency electricity network by
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to State Grid Corporation of China
> Welcome to State Grid Corporation of China_China Makes New Breakthroughs As its UHV Technology, Equipment and EPC Go Global<br>SGCC Won the Bid for 2nd Phase of Brazil’s Belo Monte Hydropower UHV Transmission Project
> 
> The world's largest air-con manufacturing company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GREE ELECTRIC APPLIANCES,INC.OF ZHUHAI
> 
> 
> A global company which can offer a full line of household electrical appliances
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China | Haier Global | Haier Group
> 
> 
> or when you are considering for smart and hi quality flat back TVs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hisense
> 
> or buying a second car from:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Wall Motors Company Limited | Worldwide Official Website
> 
> And of course to choose these electronic products, mobile phones, personal computers etc from
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a lot more which I can further post them here if time/space permits
> 
> Go happy shopping in / from China our honourable guests!
> 
> And of course please dont forget our Railway system!



You have given me a great idea.

I think we should create a thread like your post where we can show what technology China exports to the world and what Chinese companies do it (include their logo). You have mentioned a few such as Huawei (telecommunication equipment, routers and switches), State Grid (UHV transmission), etc.

A few others I can think of are:

High-speed trains and locomotives from CRRC.

Nuclear technology such as ACP-1000 3rd generation nuclear reactor from CNNC and CGN.

Oil and gas drilling equipment.

Solar panels.

Wind turbines.

Commercial drones from DJI.

Regional aircraft like ARJ-21 from COMAC.

So many other companies in various fields.

@TaiShang @cirr @AndrewJin @cnleio @Edison Chen @ChineseTiger1986 @Beast @Jlaw @Keel @Shotgunner51

Reactions: Like Like:

9


----------



## Daniel808

Beidou2020 said:


> You have given me a great idea.
> 
> I think we should create a thread like your post where we can show what technology China exports to the world and what Chinese companies do it (include their logo). You have mentioned a few such as Huawei (telecommunication equipment, routers and switches), State Grid (UHV transmission), etc.
> 
> A few others I can think of are:
> 
> High-speed trains and locomotives from CRRC.
> 
> Nuclear technology such as ACP-1000 3rd generation nuclear reactor from CNNC and CGN.
> 
> Oil and gas drilling equipment.
> 
> Solar panels.
> 
> Wind turbines.
> 
> Commercial drones from DJI.
> 
> Regional aircraft like ARJ-21 from COMAC.
> 
> So many other companies in various fields.
> 
> @TaiShang @cirr @AndrewJin @cnleio @Edison Chen @ChineseTiger1986 @Beast @Jlaw




Really Nice idea, Beidou ! 

Hope there is thread in here section about :

Chinese Nuclear Energy Development 

Chinese Automotive Industry Development 

Chinese Commercial Aircraft Development 

To promote what Chinese achieve in that Development.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TheTheoryOfMilitaryLogistics

China-designed? I think Japan-designed is better and safe especially in nuclear reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## haman10

Beidou2020 said:


> Regional aircraft like ARJ-21 from COMAC.


Thats a multi-national project . Iran is also going to produce that thing along with Russia , china and India if i'm not mistaken 

@SOHEIL has more info regarding that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> Is this the ACP-1000 reactor?



Yes. 

*Construction Start of First Hualong One Generation III Reactor at Fuqing, China*
Saturday 9 May 2015

*Construction Start of First Hualong One Generation III Reactor at Fuqing, China*

Construction began 7 May 2015 with the start of the pouring of basemat concrete for the 1100 MW Fuqing unit 6 nuclear reactor in Fujian province in south east China. Approval for the start of construction of the reactor, an ACP-1000 design, also known as the Hualong One, was granted in April 2015 by the China National Energy Administration. This brings to five the number of nuclear reactors under construction at the Fuqing site. The China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) is working in a 50:50 partnership with China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) on development of the ACP-1000. *The design is based on CGN’s ACPR-1000, a more advanced version of CGN’s Generation II CPR-1000 and CNNC’s ACP-1000 designs. The ACP-1000 is a 1,100 megawatt, three-loop pressurized water reactor.*

Construction of the ACP-1000 is expected to form a major part of future domestic construction as well as forming the basis for Chinese nuclear export projects, including to Pakistan, the UK and Argentina. The International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) Generic Reactor Safety Review (GRSR) completed its review of the ACP-1000 in December 2014,* the first Chinese reactor design to undertake such a process. *The ACP-1000 is derived from the 900 MWe reactors that China imported from France in the 1990s. The first two ACP-1000 units had been planned for units 5 and 6 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in Fujian province.



Superpowerinrapingarea said:


> China-designed? I think Japan-designed is better and safe especially in nuclear reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

It is great.

I want to see China much more in my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Daniel808

2800 said:


> It is great.
> 
> I want to see China much more in my country.



Your 'Wish' is same to me in here, Indonesia !
Hope We can achieve our 'Wish' soon, Brother !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aramagedon

Daniel808 said:


> Your 'Wish' is same to me in here, Indonesia !
> Hope We can achieve our 'Wish' soon, Brother !


It will be very good .....


----------



## cirr

*Iran in Talks with China to Build New Nuclear Sites*

*Islamic regime presses ahead with new nuclear plans: after announcing 2 new sites last month, it now seeks Chinese reactors*.

By Arutz Sheva Staff

First Publish: 8/25/2015, 9:25 PM





Iranian FM Javad Zarif, AEOI chief Ali Akbar Salehi Reuters

After announcing construction on two new nuclear facilities in a southeast region on the Indian Ocean late last month, Iran continues to seek new nuclear sites after the nuclear deal that was struck last month.

Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) deputy chief and spokesperson Behrouz Kamalvandi on Tuesday revealed that his organization is currently *holding negotiations with China to build several additional nuclear reactors*, reports the semi-official _Fars News Agency_.

"Talks are underway between Iran and China on building *ACP100 small reactors* and whenever we achieve results we will publicize it," Kamalvandi said, expressing his hopes that a bilateral agreement on the reactors will be signed soon.

The nuclear deal, which China was a partner to, stipulates that Iran will not build any new uranium enrichment facilities for a period of 15 years. While Iran's new nuclear plants will not necessarily be used to enrich uranium - although they will at the least require enriched uranium in order to operate - Iran has a long history of lying about the military aspects of its nuclear program.

Ascertaining the usage of the new plants will be made all the more difficult because the deal gives Iran 24 days before any inspection.

The ACP100 nuclear reactors that Iran plans to purchase are a Chinese model that is installed underground according to the report.

Back in April, Kamalvandi spoke about the two nuclear reactors to be built in the southeast whose construction plans were announced last month, and revealed that the AEOI is also seeking to build large nuclear power plants.

At the same time he noted that "at present, the world is moving towards the construction of small power plants since they can have different applications."

The AEOI spokesperson added that two or three small nuclear plants can be built one next to the other to construct a medium size power plant.

Last December, Kamalvandi announced that AEOI had begun construction on two new nuclear power plants in Bushehr province in Iran's south.

"We have entered the executive phase of the construction of these two nuclear power plants based on the contract signed between Tehran and Moscow in March to construct the plants," he said.

The Iran deal has the Islamic regime inspecting its own covert Parchin nuclear site, which Iran has admitted to using to test exploding bridge wire nuclear detonators and has refused requests by international inspectors to see the site.

Iran Talking with China to Build New Nuclear Sites - Middle East - News - Arutz Sheva

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Pakistanisage

Now Iran is on the right path. China is by far the best and the most reliable ally to have.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## xunzi

We just got busier building nuclear reactor. Our domestic production alone already account over 50% of the world nuclear reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Iran Nuclear Chief in China to Revamp Arak Reactor*

Salehi to seal agreement redesigning heavy water reactor, indicating China will take lead on site almost able to produce nuclear arsenal.

By Ari Yashar

First Publish: 8/26/2015, 2:31 PM





Ali Akbar Salehi

Reuters

Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI) head Ali Akbar Salehi left for Beijing on Wednesday, in an official visit to sign an agreement by which China will redesign Iran's Arak heavy water reactor and purchase the construction of several new small nuclear reactors for the Islamic regime.

Salehi is to be in China for three days according to the semi-official _Fars News Agency_, which noted that the highlight of the trip is to be the signing of a Memorandum of Understanding with Chinese officials stipulating that Beijing will help Iran upgrade and redesign Arak.

The move would seem to indicate that China will take a leading role in the heavy water reactor's redesign, even though the Iran nuclear deal left it open as to which world powers would be involved in that step.

The AEOI head is to meet with the chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority (CAEA) Xu Dazhe on Wednesday evening, and with Chinese Foreign Minister Wang Yi the following evening, according to the _Mehr News Agency_ which is also a semi-official outlet of the Iranian government.

Salehi will also visit several nuclear facilities and research centers in China during his visit according to Iranian media.

The Arak reactor was a key point in nuclear talks, given that the heavy-water nuclear facility is almost completed, and once complete it could produce several nuclear weapons every year.

In the nuclear deal sealed last month, Iran agreed to remove the reactor core from Arak and redesign it with new technology provided by world powers so as "to minimize the production of plutonium and not to produce weapon-grade plutonium in normal operation."

While Iran is to main full control over the site's management, spent fuel is to be shipped out of the country according to the deal. Iran agreed in the deal not to build a new heavy water reactor for 15 years.

*Nuclear bonanza since the deal*

Talk of redesigning the Arak reactor was first heard in a secret draft outline released by _Associated Press_ back in June. That document started detailing how the West would give Iran advanced nuclear technology in return for it making some temporary limitations on its nuclear program.

Iran has been in a rush to build new nuclear sites after the deal. Late last month, just weeks after the agreement was sealed, Iran announced construction on two new nuclear facilities in a southeast region on the Indian Ocean.

AEOI deputy chief and spokesperson Behrouz Kamalvandi on Tuesday revealed Iran's plans to buy new nuclear reactors from China, saying Iran is interested in ACP100 small nuclear reactors which are installed underground.

He noted that two or three small nuclear plants can be built one next to the other to construct a medium size nuclear plant.

The nuclear deal, which China was a partner to, stipulates that Iran will not build any new uranium enrichment facilities for a period of 15 years. While Iran's new nuclear plants will not necessarily be used to enrich uranium - although they will, at the least, require enriched uranium in order to operate - Iran has a long history of lying about the military aspects of its nuclear program.

Ascertaining the usage of the new plants will be made all the more difficult because the deal gives Iran 24 days before any inspection.

As part of a classified side deal with the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), Iran will be inspecting its own Parchin site, where it has admitted to conducting nuclear detonator testing in the past.

Iran Nuclear Chief in China to Revamp Arak Reactor - Global Agenda - News - Arutz Sheva

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

China did a wonderful job, along with Russia, in ensuring the success of the nuclear negotiations. It is natural that Iran perceives China as a friendly, development-oriented and respectful global partner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Yes, we certainly need to make more, far more, nuclear warheads so that we might play an active role in safeguarding world peace and stability.

*Ground broken on China's first national nuclear industrial park*

Staff Reporter

2015-08-27






CNNC's company logo. (File photo/CFP)

Construction of what is claimed to be China's first national nuclear industrial park has begun quietly in the northwestern province of Gansu, which is expected to focus on the *processing of spent fuel*, according to Shanghai's National Business Daily.

According to the website of Gansu's industrial authorities, the province and China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) held a ceremony to break ground on the industrial park on July 2, which is claimed to be the first of such national projects for the nuclear industry.

The provincial government did not disclose the amount of investment in and location of the industrial park, but the paper's reporters found the site on its own in Jiuquan city, Jinta county. Only a gate, temporary buildings, a steel tower, an unfinished water pipeline and scattered construction equipment were found on the site located deep in the Gobi Desert, the paper said.

Two companies under the CNNC subsidiary, China Nuclear Fuel, have been linked to the industrial park and led to speculation about the park's focus on processing spent fuel, according to the newspaper.

The two companies are CNNC Longrui, which is handling the construction of a water supply system of the industrial park and CNNC's 404 unit, which runs the country's largest nuclear industry production and research facility in Jiayuguan city next to Jiuquan, the report noted.

The website of Lanzhou University in Gansu's provincial capital showed that CNNC Longrui has undertaken the country's first pilot project to process spent fuel on an industrial scale, while 404's own website said one of targets set for this year is to trail run a processing facility to extract uranium from spent fuel, the report pointed out.

A 404 official surnamed Wang confirmed that the company and CNNC Longrui are both involved in the processing of spent fuel, but declined a request for an interview.

The industrial park is expected to drive Gansu's economy, not only from the business generated by the spent fuel processing, but also from the construction of the park, which will be sourced locally under an agreement between CNNC and Gansu, the paper said.

However, concerns over the planned operations involving nuclear waste have led to CNNC's public relation campaigns that highlight the difference between nuclear waste and spent fuel, the report added.

Ground broken on China's first national nuclear industrial park｜WCT

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## IR-TR

Far, far more warheads? No, totally unnecessary. Just costs a lot. Nukes don't 'safeguard' foreign peace, they just stop foreign powers from attacking you (MAD). Just need some 300-400 total, nothing more. Most of them based on subs too. The US is just being forced by their own arms industry to have so many nukes, they don't matter at all, and are costing them trillions to keep up. I mean really, nukes dropped from an old slow B-52?? Silly.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Economic superpower

IR-TR said:


> Far, far more warheads? No, totally unnecessary. Just costs a lot. Nukes don't 'safeguard' foreign peace, they just stop foreign powers from attacking you (MAD). Just need some 300-400 total, nothing more. Most of them based on subs too. The US is just being forced by their own arms industry to have so many nukes, they don't matter at all, and are costing them trillions to keep up. I mean really, nukes dropped from an old slow B-52?? Silly.



Nuclear deterrence is the ultimate deterrence against the US.

The point is to not go to war and having a large nuclear arsenal is the best form of deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## IR-TR

Economic superpower said:


> Nuclear deterrence is the ultimate deterrence against the US.
> 
> The point is to not go to war and having a large nuclear arsenal is the best form of deterrence.



I think they are already deterred. Keep renewing the current arsenal, let those idiots pay for thousands and thousands of nukes. Those unnecessary thousands of nukes, instead of just hundreds, open up your budget for more missiles, fighter jets and navy ships/subs. Is there really a need for 5000 nukes?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

IR-TR said:


> I think they are already deterred. Keep renewing the current arsenal, let those idiots pay for thousands and thousands of nukes. Those unnecessary thousands of nukes, instead of just hundreds, open up your budget for more missiles, fighter jets and navy ships/subs. Is there really a need for 5000 nukes?



Yes there is a need.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IR-TR

Economic superpower said:


> Yes there is a need.



Then what has China been waiting for? One of the many advantages China's system has over the US system, is that there is no extreme amount of lobbying by firms and special interest. China has the technology, the time and the money. Why haven't you built thousands of warheads? Because it's unnecessary and the government is logical. That's my take on it. Okay, at maximum a triad of 1000 nukes. But isn't that plenty?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

IR-TR said:


> I think they are already deterred. Keep renewing the current arsenal, let those idiots pay for thousands and thousands of nukes. Those unnecessary thousands of nukes, instead of just hundreds, open up your budget for more missiles, fighter jets and navy ships/subs. Is there really a need for 5000 nukes?


There is a need for 5000+ nukes. Even with our current stock piles, the west (primarily US) is still causing trouble in our backyard. In history we were threatened by nuclear weapons at least two times.

That is the reality. Nuclear weapons is like money, you can never have enough of it.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## IR-TR

Jlaw said:


> There is a need for 5000+ nukes. Even with our current stock piles, the west (primarily US) is still causing trouble in our backyard. In history we were threatened by nuclear weapons at least two times.
> 
> That is the reality. Nuclear weapons is like money, you can never have enough of it.



Yeah, kinda nonsense. I know enough about MAD and triads and nukes to know this is BS. When you were 'threatened' with nukes, the situation was very different. You guys were way behind in nuke tech. Now you have plentiful second strike capabilities and a complete triad. You should improve on delivery vehicles (more SSBNs, modern large bombers etc), but 5000 nukes? No my friend, I'd rather have 1000-1500 nukes and a LOT more frigates/destroyers/subs etc for the rest of the money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

IR-TR said:


> Yeah, kinda nonsense. I know enough about MAD and triads and nukes to know this is BS. When you were 'threatened' with nukes, the situation was very different. You guys were way behind in nuke tech. Now you have plentiful second strike capabilities and a complete triad. You should improve on delivery vehicles (more SSBNs, modern large bombers etc), but 5000 nukes? No my friend, I'd rather have 1000-1500 nukes and a LOT more frigates/destroyers/subs etc for the rest of the money.



PLA military people would know a lot more about the situation and will act accordingly. We are also building more frigates/destroyers/subs along with a better nuclear deterrence.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

I guess, I much as the number of China's nuclear warheads (which I believe should be in lower to mid-1000s), an equal, if not more, priority must be given to developing advanced means to ensure the safe and speedy delivery of the warheads to their designated destination in times of serious crisis. Sitting on a stockpile won't help much if the opponent is as capable as the US. In that case, China should win the high-speed preparation, maneuverability and delivery race.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I guess, I much as the number of China's nuclear warheads (which I believe should be in lower to mid-1000s), an equal, if not more, priority must be given to developing advanced means to ensure the safe and speedy delivery of the warheads to their designated destination in times of serious crisis. Sitting on a stockpile won't help much if the opponent is as capable as the US. In that case, China should win the high-speed preparation, maneuverability and delivery race.



it doesnt hurt to also have more nucelar weapons than your main enemy either. It would put more fear in their mind and at least get them out of our sphere of influence.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viet

Why not 20,000, to ensure a total annihilation of your enemies America and Russia?
20,000 were the amount of nuclear warheads the United States and USSR possessed during the cold war.


----------



## Place Of Space

Viet said:


> Why not 20,000, to ensure a total annihilation of your enemies America and Russia?
> 20,000 were the amount of nuclear warheads the United States and USSR possessed during the cold war.



It's about nuclear power plant / reactor, my cute buddy, not weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

A certain facility in this “industrial park” is built to extract weapons-grade substance from spent fuel。

Killing 2 birds with 1 stone。

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Fuel loading begins at first Changjiang unit*

27 August 2015

*The loading of fuel has started at unit 1 of the Changjiang nuclear power plant, under construction on China's southern island province of Hainan. The reactor is expected to begin operating later this year.*





_Fuel loading operations at Changjiang 1 (Image: CNNC)_

The first fuel assemblies were loaded into the core of Changjiang 1 on 26 August, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced. Preparatory work and the loading of the first assemblies was overseen by representatives from China's National Nuclear Security Administration.

CNNC said the operation to load a total of 121 fuel assemblies into the 650 MWe CNP-600 pressurized water reactor is expected to take two or three days. The milestone of fuel loading means that the unit has "officially entered the operational phase", the company said.

Initial approval for the Changjiang plant's construction was granted by China's National Developmental and Reform Commission in July 2008. Early site works began in December 2008. Construction of unit 1 began with the pouring of first concrete on 25 April 2010, while that for unit 2 was poured on 21 November 2010. *Changjiang 1 is scheduled to begin operating by the end of 2015, with unit 2 set to start up next year.*

The plant, near Hoi Mei Tong village in China's Hainan province, is being built as a joint venture between CNNC and China Huaneng Group, with shares split 51% and 49%, respectively. The plant will eventually comprise four units, with units 3 and 4 housing either CNP-650 or ACP-600 reactors. Construction of both those units is scheduled to begin by 2018.

*CNNC said the island province of Hainan has been suffering power shortage problems this year, but this situation will be eased when unit 1 begins operating. It noted that when both units 1 and 2 of the Changjiang plant are in operation next year, the plant will account for 30% of Hainan's power generation.

Fuel loading begins at first Changjiang unit*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> I guess, I much as the number of China's nuclear warheads (which I believe should be in lower to mid-1000s), an equal, if not more, priority must be given to developing advanced means to ensure the safe and speedy delivery of the warheads to their designated destination in times of serious crisis. Sitting on a stockpile won't help much if the opponent is as capable as the US. In that case, China should win the high-speed preparation, maneuverability and delivery race.



I'm afraid that will not be enough. You have to have enough so that if MAD does take place, *your enemy and all its allies will not survive*. Also you have to keep in mind that not all nuclear ICBM will reach its target. Thus that is why 5000+ is required.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> I guess, I much as the number of China's nuclear warheads (which I believe should be in lower to mid-1000s), an equal, if not more, priority must be given to developing advanced means to ensure the safe and speedy delivery of the warheads to their designated destination in times of serious crisis. Sitting on a stockpile won't help much if the opponent is as capable as the US. In that case, China should win the high-speed preparation, maneuverability and delivery race.




True bro, even according to conservative estimate (check citation provided by @Martian2 ), China already had at least *294 megatons of thermonuclear destructive power* quite some years ago, about equivalent to 20,000 times of Hiroshima. The actual capacity should be much higher than this by now, however since not being a signatory of the START's (Strategic Arms Reduction Treaties), and defense budget is low (only ~1.25% of GDP p.a.), China should maintain opaqueness in data related to nuclear stockpile.

China's 294 megatons of thermonuclear deterrence
Little Boy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
While maintaining current fiscal budget level, priorities should be given to techs of delivery e.g. missile/MIRV/HGV tech, platform tech (SSBN, strategic bombers, improved survival of land-based launchers), and techs on defense e.g ABM, ASAT, space-based systems.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

Jlaw said:


> I'm afraid that will not be enough. You have to have enough so that if MAD does take place, *your enemy and all its allies will not survive*. Also you have to keep in mind that not all nuclear ICBM will reach its target. Thus that is why 5000+ is required.





Shotgunner51 said:


> True bro, even according to conservative estimate (check citation provided by @Martian2 ), China already had at least *294 megatons of thermonuclear destructive power* quite some years ago, about equivalent to 20,000 times of Hiroshima. The actual capacity should be much higher than this by now, however since not being a signatory of the START's (Strategic Arms Reduction Treaties), and defense budget is low (only ~1.25% of GDP p.a.), China should maintain opaqueness in data related to nuclear stockpile.
> 
> China's 294 megatons of thermonuclear deterrence
> Little Boy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia​
> While maintaining current fiscal budget level, priorities should be given to techs of delivery e.g. missile/MIRV/HGV tech, platform tech (SSBN, strategic bombers, improved survival of land-based launchers), and techs on defense e.g ABM, ASAT, space-based systems.



I think in the near to medium term, China's nuclear capability will grow moderately in quantity while greater effort will be given to quality of delivery systems. 

I am not sure how much credit this news could be given. But it emerged recently:

China Conducts Fifth Test of Hypersonic Glide Vehicle | Washington Free Beacon

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Viet said:


> Why not 20,000, to ensure a total annihilation of your enemies America and Russia?
> 20,000 were the amount of nuclear warheads the United States and USSR possessed during the cold war.



Actually the US was at 30,000 at one point.


----------



## TaiShang

*Iran sees China major partner in post-nuclear-deal era: Rouhani *
August 29, 2015





Iranian President Hassan Rouhani speaks at a press conference at the presidential palace in Tehran, Iran, Aug 29, 2015. Iran considers China its major partner in the country's development in the aftermath of the nuclear deal reached in the Austrian capital of Vienna last month, Iran's President Hassan Rouhani saidon Saturday. [Xinhua/Iran's Presidential Office]

Iran considers China its major partner in the country's development in the aftermath of the nuclear deal reached in the Austrian capital of Vienna last month, Iran's President Hassan Rouhani said on Saturday.

From the beginning of current Iranian government, "I had some meetings with the Chinese president including the meeting in Shanghai conference, where we held comprehensive discussions. We also met in Bishkek of Kyrgyzstan and in the recent trip to Russia," Rouhani said.

"Fortunately, our relations with China are at good levels ... and the trend of our relations is progressive," Rouhani told the Xinhua reporter in a press conference.

"There are myriad of plans ahead in Iran in which the Chinese can participate and have a share," he said.

Rouhani referred to the recent nuclear deal between Iran and the world powers, saying that based on the deal, for instance, Iran's heavy water Arak reactor should be improved and modernized with the participation of China and one of the P5+1 countries, probably the United States.

Also, "Iran and China have formed seven working groups which are tasked with studying the development of our future relations, and I hope that we would be able to materialize the plans in the agenda of ties," he said.

China is one of the most important countries in the world and Iran is determined to develop its ties with the country as well as with other regional states, he added.

In his recent trip to China, Iranian Vice President Ali-Akbar Salehi said that Iran looks forward to expanding practical cooperation with China in various fields.

Salehi, also Head of the Atomic Energy Organization of Iran (AEOI), said Iran is fully ready to foster its nuclear cooperation with China, according to official IRNA news agency.

China has played a constructive role in the process of past negotiations over Iran's nuclear issue, he was quoted as saying

Salehi said the relations between Iran and China has entered a new stage following the nuclear deal, adding that the two countries have held several negotiations on the construction of a number of 100-megawatt multi-dimensional power plants by China in Iran. 

@IR-TR , @Serpentine

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China in deal to develop nuclear reactor in Essex*

7 September 2015 4:25am

by Caitlin Morrison





Energy secretary Amber Rudd

CHINA is set to build a prototype nuclear reactor at an Essex site, with the government expected to give the project the go-ahead next month.

French energy firm EDF has been trying to offload its Bradwell development site in Essex since 2009, when it first began the sale process as a condition of its purchase of British Energy.

The sale of Bradwell comes as part of a wide-ranging civil nuclear co-operation agreement between the UK and China, reached during Chinese Premier Li Keqiang’s visit to the UK in June 2014. 

When the agreement was announced, the department of energy & climate change (Decc) said it paved the way for Chinese firms to invest in Hinkley Point C.

A Decc spokesman said of the expected Bradwell sale: “Negotiations are ongoing and whatever the outcome it will need to be a good deal for the UK.”

EDF was forced to admit last week that Hinkley has been hit by delays and will not start generating power in 2023, as previously expected. 

Discussions around the level of Chinese investment in the Somerset-based power station are also ongoing. 

In 2013, EDF said it would retain a 45-50 per cent stake in Hinkley, with China General Nuclear Corporation and China National Nuclear Corporation taking a combined stake of up to 40 per cent. Other investors were expected to take on the remainder. 

However, EDF boss Jean-Bernard Levy said last week that no further investors would be confirmed before the final investment decision is made.

China in deal to develop nuclear reactor in Essex | City A.M.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build nuclear reactor in UK *
September 15, 2015




The construction site of a nuclear power project of China National Nuclear Corp in Fuqing county, Fujian province. The company and China General Nuclear Power Group will support Hinkley Point C project in the United Kingdom. [Photo/Xinhua]

Building a nuclear project in Britain with Chinese investment and technology is win-win for the two countries.

*British Prime Minister David Cameron is set to sign a landmark deal next month to allow China to build a nuclear reactor in Essex in the southeast of England, local media reported. The plant would be the first Chinese-designed and operated facility in a Western developed countries.*

As the British government aims to replace its aging fossil-fuel plants with low-carbon alternatives, the Chinese involvement is key to its nuclear plans.

The Chinese design is expected to be capable of producing 1 gigawatt of electricity－enough to satisfy the needs of 1 million British households.

It is very clear that nuclear projects require large up-front capital investment and take a long time to actually begin earning revenue from generating electricity, so a pure financial investor in a nuclear project may feel more uncertainty about future returns earned only through operational profit.

If an investor participates in a nuclear power plant's development, as well as the construction, operation, fuel cycle and decommissioning phases, then there is a chance to earn returns from the provision of a range of services as the project progresses.

In recent years, Chinese nuclear companies have been in discussion with various companies, research centers and organizations in the UK to invest and also localize its technology for the British market.

Talks started with the Hinkley Point C project, led by Electricite de France SA, a major electrical producer largely owned by the French government.

While this project was already in the advanced stages of planning, a major development occurred in 2013 when British energy firm Centrica decided to withdraw its 20 percent stake from the project due to escalating cost estimates and delays.

EDF Group and two Chinese nuclear companies, China General Nuclear Power Group and China National Nuclear Corp, reached an agreement in 2013. The two Chinese companies will support Hinkley Point C, and they would also be junior partners, and cover part of the costs, for a follow-on plant at Sizewell. EDF would lead the construction and operation of both sites.

In return, EDF will support the two Chinese companies in the development of a new atomic plant at Bradwell B, the site of a partially decommissioned nuclear power station in the UK. The French would become a minority partner and assist the Chinese through Britain's approval process for a new reactor design.

The UK nuclear regulator is one of the strictest in the world, and if Chinese firms successfully pass their design through the UK's generic design assessment, they will be in a good position to export to other countries.

While there are concerns about the safety of Chinese nuclear technology, China actually has the world's largest nuclear plant building program and rich experience, with 21 nuclear power reactors operating at eight separate sites and a further 28 under construction.

One important step for the export of Chinese nuclear technology took place in December, when China National Nuclear Corp's ACP1000 nuclear power reactor passed the International Atomic Energy Agency's Generic Reactor Safety Review.

Receiving this safety review recognition from the IAEA puts ACP1000 on a level playing field with other third-generation nuclear technology globally, and adds to its credibility in the export process.

Based on these, Chinese investment and technology to be used in the British nuclear project is beneficial for both sides.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Edison Chen

Chancellor George Osborne has announced that the UK will guarantee a £2bn deal under which China will invest in the Hinkley Point nuclear power station.

Mr Osborne, who is in China, said the deal would pave the way for a final investment decision on the delayed project by French energy company EDF.

He said it would also enable greater collaboration between Britain and China on the construction of nuclear plants.

Reports suggest one such reactor could be built at Bradwell-on-Sea in Essex.

Energy Secretary Amber Rudd told the Financial Times she wanted Beijing to take the lead in developing new nuclear plants in Britain.

She said China was expected to lead the construction of a Beijing-designed nuclear station at the Essex site.

UK guarantees £2bn nuclear plant deal as China investment announced - BBC News
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/52462048-5f8b-11e5-a28b-50226830d644.html#axzz3mTZHPE2A
Osborne expected to back Chinese nuclear power station in Essex | Environment | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jkroo

Hi, Edison. Long time no see.

Need to be observed as we invest the nuclear power station. I think risk management may be kept up with for the country UK.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

This is a huge project with total investment well exceeding 100 billion yuan。

*China-France to increase nuclear fuel recycling *

2015-09-23 20:40:02 | Editor: huaxia

BEIJING, Sept. 23 (Xinhua) -- The China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said on Wednesday that it is choosing a site for a Sino-France nuclear power project featuring mass nuclear fuel recycling.

The construction by the CNNC and the France-based Areva is expected to start in 2020 and finish in 2030.

Nuclear recycling refers reprocessing materials which has already been used and recovering unused uranium and plutonium.

The project will reprocess 800 tonnes of materials from domestic nuclear power stations.

The project will also store the spent fuel, manage nuclear power station discharges and solidify liquid waste via vitrification to make safe, clean nuclear power.

It is estimated that spent fuel produced by China's pressurized water reactors will add up to 23,500 tonnes by 2030.

Yang Changli, vice general manager of the CNNC, said that the project will ease the pressure of storing spent fuel around 2030, improve safety of spent fuel administration and speed up reactor development.

China-France to increase nuclear fuel recycling - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

好犀利






中國展示核科技發展　首公開神龍二號

中國國家主席習近平正在美國訪問之際，中國官方突然隔空出招，罕有將一直被視為國家極機密的核武技術發展的進程公開，披露世界上首...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

jkroo said:


> Hi, Edison. Long time no see.
> 
> Need to be observed as we invest the nuclear power station. I think risk management may be kept up with for the country UK.



Long time no see bro! I was on a trip a few days back and can't actually get enough time and stable Internet connection.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China to operate 110 nuclear power plants by 2030; to build 6-8 plants annually for 5 years*

By IANS | 16 Oct, 2015, 01.21PM IST





China will invest 500 billion yuan ($78 billion) on domestically-developed nuclear power plants, the China Daily reported.

BEIJING: China is set to build six to eight nuclear power plants annually for the next five years and operate 110 plants by 2030, a plan authorities believe would meet the urgent need for clean energy, the media reported on Friday. 

China will invest 500 billion yuan ($78 billion) on domestically-developed nuclear power plants, the China Daily reported. 

Zhou Dadi, vice director of the China Energy Research Society, on Thursday said that China is capable of building and managing a large number of nuclear power plants. 

"After decades of development, China boasts advanced technology and valuable experience to build more nuclear power plants," he added. 

According to analysts, the country plans to increase its electricity generation capacity to 58 gigawatts by 2020, three times the 2014 level. 

More than 110 nuclear power plants will be put into operation by the end of 2030, exceeding the number of plants in the US. 

The urgent need for clean energy to meet increasing power demand and reduce carbon dioxide emissions has led to the renewed development of nuclear projects, a nuclear safety expert said. 

Zhou added that China generates only about two percent of its total electricity from nuclear power plants while the average global proportion is 14 percent, adding that China is in a great position to develop its nuclear projects.

China to operate 110 nuclear power plants by 2030; to build 6-8 plans annually for 5 years - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## mpk1988

I see China leading the way in case of using renewable energy and non polluting sources in the near future.. The Chinese people I've talked to are all environment conscious and want progress to go hand in hand with sustainability and all.


----------



## cirr

*China Details Next-Gen Nuclear Reactor Program*

MIT Technology | Posted: 17 Oct 2015, 10:45





Chinese and American scientists meet at Oak Ridge National Laboratory, scene of the historic molten-salt reactor experiment in the 1960s, to mark their collaboration on next-generation nuclear power.

A group of nuclear scientists and entrepreneurs gathered this week at Oak Ridge National Laboratory, in Tennessee, to observe the 50th anniversary of the molten-salt reactor experiment—a program carried out at Oak Ridge in the 1960s to build a novel nuclear reactor. Molten-salt reactors use liquid, rather than solid fuel rods, as the fuel to produce the nuclear reactions that heat water to make steam and, in turn, electricity. They have several advantages over conventional light-water reactors in terms of safety, anti-proliferation, and economics, and are enjoying a renaissance as the world searches for sources of low-cost, low-carbon energy.

The 50th anniversary workshop, which included presentations from reactor developers including TerraPower, Flibe Energy, Moltex Energy, and Terrestrial Energy, as well as the large utility Southern Power, marked the largest and most significant gathering to date of the people working to bring this innovative yet decades-old technology to commercialization.

Among the presenters was Xu Hongjie, the director of the molten-salt reactor program at the Shanghai Institute of Applied Physics. Under the auspices of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, SINAP is collaborating with Oak Ridge to advance research on both salt-cooled reactors (which use molten salts to transfer heat and to cool the reactor) and salt-fueled reactors (in which the fuel, where the energy-producing nuclear reactions occur, is dissolved within the salt coolant). Signed in December 2011, the Shanghai-Oak Ridge effort has been the subject of controversy and speculation among the nuclear power community, particularly those promoting advanced technologies such as molten-salt reactors and the use of thorium, an alternative nuclear fuel that is cleaner, safer, and more abundant than uranium.

At Oak Ridge this week, Xu outlined a roadmap that shows that China is further along than any other advanced reactor R&D program in the world. China, which still gets nearly three-quarters of its electricity from burning coal, is racing to develop low-carbon energy sources, including both conventional nuclear plants and advanced systems such as molten-salt reactors. The largest emitter of greenhouse gases in the world, China aims to more than double its nuclear capacity by 2020, according to the World Nuclear Association.

Xu detailed a multi-stage plan to build demonstration reactors in the next five years and deploy them commercially beginning around 2030. The institute plans to build a 10-megawatt prototype reactor, using solid fuel, by 2020, along with a two-megawatt liquid-fuel machine that will demonstrate the thorium-uranium fuel cycle. (Thorium, which is not fissile, is converted inside a reactor into a fissile isotope of uranium that produces energy and sustains the nuclear reaction.)

In all, there are 700 nuclear engineers working on the molten-salt reactor at SINAP, Xu said, a number that dwarfs other advanced-reactor research programs around the world. The team has a preliminary design for a 10-megawatt thorium-based molten-salt reactor, and has mastered some of the technical challenges involved in building and running such reactors, such as the preparation of high-purity molten salts and the control of tritium, a dangerous isotope of hydrogen that can be used in the making of nuclear weapons. Limiting the production of tritium is a key research goal for the development of molten-salt reactors.

While most of the audience at Oak Ridge was familiar with the outlines of the Chinese program, the level of sophistication and the progress to date were startling to many listeners.

"It’s very surprising how far they’ve come in four years,” said John Kutsch, the vice president for business development at Terrestrial Energy, which is developing its own version of a molten-salt reactor. “That shows you what throwing hundreds of researchers at a project will do to speed progress.”

The Chinese program alarms some American researchers, who view China as a rival in the nuclear arena and are opposed to the sharing of technology that was originally developed in the United States. China is seeking not only to build reactors to supply domestic power but also to become a major supplier of nuclear technology to the world market. When the U.S.-China agreement was first announced, some commentators described the collaboration as a dangerous, even treacherous, form of technology transfer.

Viewed from a broader perspective, the development of safe, economical nuclear power technology that can be commercialized and deployed rapidly would be a huge achievement in the struggle to limit global climate change, regardless of which country gets there first. Faced with a long path to funding and licensing their technology in the United States, many developers of next-generation nuclear reactors have said they will likely test their machines in other countries, including China.

Under the collaboration agreement, says David Holcomb, the principal investigator from Oak Ridge on the program, “both institutions are seeking to more rapidly advance salt-cooled reactors. As such, the coӧperative work is jointly approved by both governments.”

Like scientists everywhere, Xu is also faced with securing funding for the next phases of the program. SINAP’s molten-salt reactor research is funded through 2017, he says; beyond that the institute is seeking new funding from the central government, the Shanghai government, and the private sector. SINAP also recently signed an agreement with Fangda Group, a major Chinese conglomerate that produces carbon products, iron and steel, and chemicals, to help develop molten-salt coolants for the reactors.

"I’m very confident” that SINAP will be able to carry its molten-salt reactor program to commercialization, Xu says. “Because, you see, in general the Chinese government intends to support the development of future technologies for nuclear energy. And the China market is very big for nuclear energy technologies.”

China Details Next-Gen Nuclear Reactor Program - OFweek News

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*China aims to become world's top nuclear power producer by 2030*
TETSUYA ABE, Nikkei staff writer






China is rapidly building nuclear reactors, such as this one under construction at the Taishan Nuclear Power Plant in Taishan, Guangdong Province. © Reuters

BEIJING -- Chinese President Xi Jinping's government is poised to greatly expand the country's nuclear power generation, with plans to build six to eight new reactors a year over the next five years.

*Under its 13th five-year national development plan, which starts in 2016, China will invest 500 billion yuan ($78.7 billion) to introduce domestically developed reactors. The new five-year plan is to be formally adopted at next spring's annual session of the National People's Congress, China's parliament.*

The government plans to make nuclear power a pillar of its economic policy and increase support for related government organizations and industries. Under previous five-year plans, Chinese authorities approved construction of three to five reactors a year.

According to the European Nuclear Society, China is now the world's fifth-largest nuclear power producer in terms of capacity, after the U.S., France, Japan and Russia. The Xi government aims to make China the world's top generator in terms of both capacity and number of reactors by 2030.

*Bigger is better*

Under the next five-year plan, China's nuclear power capacity is to triple by 2020, compared with the end of 2014, reaching 58,000 megawatts and matching that of France. By 2030, China is expected to have more than 110 nuclear reactors in operation, exceeding the number in the U.S.

According to the China Nuclear Energy Association, there are 25 nuclear reactors operating in the country and a further 26 under construction. Under its current five-year plan, China has frozen new nuclear projects, in principle, in the wake of the 2011 nuclear disaster at Japan's Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant.

In addition to unfreezing new projects, China will lift a ban on nuclear projects in inland areas and promote the introduction of domestically developed reactors under its next five-year plan. China hopes to make nuclear reactors a major infrastructure export in the future, along with high-speed trains.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## tranquilium

I am in favor of nuclear replacing coal/gas capacity. With load prediction and national interconnectivity, nuclear is pretty the best (and only) alternative capable of replacing coal/gas. It is actually less about volume of power generation and more about controllability.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Great! China need more energy and refined uranium. Win-win for the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> China hopes to make nuclear reactors a *major infrastructure export*


This is excellent!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Third unit of S. China nuclear plant begins operation*
Published: 2015-10-19 23:27:46

The third unit of the Yangjiang nuclear power plant in the southern province of Guangdong began operation on Sunday, the China General Nuclear Power Corp. (CGN), the owner of the plant, said on Monday. 

The third unit is in good condition and will be officially put into commercial use after tests, according to a statement issued by CGN.

Construction on the third unit began in 2010. The first and second units of the plant were put into commercial use in March 2014 and June 2015, respectively.

The Yangjiang nuclear plant's six units will generate 48 billion kwh of electricity a year after they all go into commercial operation in 2019. The other three units are under construction.

The CGN has currently 15 nuclear power units capable of generation, with a total installed capacity of about 16 million kw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*中企欧洲核电第二单落定:中广核拿下罗马尼亚合*
*同*

反应堆开了绿灯。这是中国公司在欧洲核电领域获得的第二个重要合同。


　　罗马尼亚国家核电公司当天在一份公告中表示，该公司的股东大会通过了与中广核集团未来合作协议，该计划涉及切尔纳沃德核3、4号机组的建设工作。罗马尼亚能源部长Andrei Gerea15日宣布，两个公司的合作谅解备忘录将于11月份签署并敲定，两年后开始动工。





2

　　罗马尼亚切尔纳沃德（Cernavoda）核电站

　　该谅解备忘录主要确定罗马尼亚国家核电公司（SNN）和中国广核集团（CGN）就建设和运营切尔纳沃德核电站3、4号机组将来的合作方向。备忘录签订后，罗核电公司和中广核将进入前期启动和完成工作计划步骤的协商程序：投资协议谈判以及新项目公司的章程谈判、新项目公司的构成（该新的项目公司是合资公司，中广核持股51%）、合资公司将来的公司治理以及项目开发的融资结构。

　　该备忘录约定，就切尔纳沃德3、4号机组建设，罗核电公司将对合资公司投入200万欧元注册资本金，占49%股权；中国投资方即中广核占51%。

　　罗马尼亚核电项目将是继中-英核电项目后，我核电在欧盟国家落地的又一项目，意义重大。

　　早在2013年11月25日，国务院总理李克强访问罗马尼亚期间，中广核董事长贺禹和罗马尼亚国家核电公司总裁Daniela Lulache分别在关于建设切尔纳沃德核电站3、4号机组的合作意向书上签字。

　　法新社指出，2014年布达佩斯就该核电项目进行公开招标后，中广核是唯一的竞标人，两个核反应堆的投资金额达60亿欧元。

　　切尔纳沃德核电站位于多瑙河畔的罗马尼亚康斯坦察县，属内陆核电项目。项目规划建设５台核电机组，其中1、2号机组已建成运转，为该国提供17%的用电量。 3、4号机组是罗马尼亚政府重点推进的项目，已于2010年12月5日获得欧盟委员会(EC)的认可，计划于2019和2020年建成发电。

　　绿色和平组织周四对罗马尼亚新核电项目进行批评，指出这会对罗马尼亚经济造成威胁，同时指责罗马尼亚政府不负责任的态度。

　　罗马尼亚被视为中东欧地区发展潜力最大的国家之一。2013年罗马尼亚GDP增长3.5%，在欧盟国家中增幅最大；预计2014年到2021年，罗马尼亚GDP年均增长率为3.9%，电力消费也将维持2～3%的增长。

　　经过20年的发展，中广核目前承担了中国64%的在运核电机组生产运营和51%的在建核电机组工程建设，是全球在建规模最大的核电建造商。成功承揽罗核项目意义重大：一是可有效输出和检验中广核在国内三十多年核电建设与运营所取得的工程设计及管理集成经验，培育国际化运作经验，锻炼国际化人才；二是可带动装备制造产业“走出去”，让中国制造走出国门，进入欧盟国家的高端能源市场；三是以核电技术服务输出到罗马尼亚为切入点，实现中国新能源等业务走向罗马尼亚，并进一步实现中国核电及新能源业务向周边辐射。
As the English version of the News hasnt been released yet, hereunder is a similar report published a bit earlier

Romania, Minister Gerea: The memo for the reactors 3 and 4 in Cernavoda, finalised in a few weeks | EnergyWorld Magazine

*Romania, Minister Gerea: The memo for the reactors 3 and 4 in Cernavoda, finalised in a few weeks*
17/09/2015  


The Romanian authorities and the Chinese investor selected for the building of reactors 3 and 4 at the nuclear power station in Cernavoda will finalise in two-three weeks the memorandum which supports the contract, stated in an interview for Mediafax the minister of energy, Andrei Gerea.

Seven years ago, Nuclearelectrica had six foreign investors interested in the construction of the reactors 3 and 4 in the nuclear power station in Cernavoda. At present, only one company China General Nuclear Power Corporation is discussing with the minister for the development of this investment, but the negotiations are quite slow. Minister Gerea considers that the memorandum which is at the basis of the future contract for the development of the project could be signed in a few weeks, as there is only one point to discuss.

The nuclear power station in Cernavoda is also connected to the development of the new exploitation of uranium in the Carpatii Orientali which should insure the necessary fuel for the functioning of the two reactors. The project for the exploitation of the uranium ore in Tulghes in Carpatii Orientali which the authorities have in mind, Gerea considers that it is ‘ under analysis’ and ‘ a decision will be taken’ as soon as possible. Two years ago, the authorities had made a draft decision to start this investment, but as no financial sources had been found, the draft decision was not approved in the government.

As regards the conflict between the state and the Board of Electrica SA which has been underway for a long time, minister Gerea says that he supports the idea of the increase of the salary of the board members, but he asks them to get performance criteria. The representatives of the state in the AGA rejected the management plan proposed by the Board of the energy supplier Electrica, and the plan was rejected in AGA on Wednesday, the shareholders did not agree with the bonuses system and payment for the administrators.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qwerrty

Monday, November 16, 2015
*Argentina, China seal US$15B nuclear deal*

BELEK, Turkey — Argentina signed two nuclear power plant construction deals with China yesterday worth around US$15 billion, which would add 1,750 megawatts to the energy already produced by Argentina’s three nuclear power plants in Argentina.

About 85 percent of the cost of the project will be financed by Chinese firms, to be paid back in 18 years at an annual interest rate below 6.5 percent. More than 60 percent of the supplies will be locally manufactured, while the rest will be imported from China, Economy Minister Axel Kicillof said after signing the agreements alongside Planning Minister Julio de Vido.

“The agreements are of historic importance. They are very favourable for us as they give us energy and competitiveness. Both plants will be built with a lot of Argentine material,” Kicillof said. “Everything that we have done over the past 12 years will be capitalized with the steps we are taking on nuclear energy.”

The new deal represents a strong sign of the budding commercial relationship between Buenos Aires and Beijing at a time when Argentina has been locked out of international credit markets due to the legal conflict with the “vulture” funds. Ties between Argentina and the East Asian giant have been deepening since the visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to the country last year.

“It’s the highest investment anyone has ever made in the country, considering the preferential interest rate and the payment terms that were included in the agreements,” De Vido said. “It’s an essential step to diversify the country’s energy matrix by increasing the share of the nuclear power, whose development over the past few years has been a state policy.”

Yet coming so close to the presidential elections has also raised questions about whether the agreement would go forward. Let’s Change (Cambiemos) presidential contender Mauricio Macri has vowed to revise all agreements sealed with Moscow and Beijing if he wins the November 22 runoff.

More than 90 percent of Argentina’s energy matrix relies on hydrocarbon resources. Natural gas is by far the most common fuel in thermal plants that dominate the country’s energy sources. That is followed by hydroelectric power and then nuclear power and renewable energy with less than one percentage point.

The deal follows other significant Chinese investments in hydroelectric and nuclear energy, plus railway and maritime infrastructure. Argentina is already moving forward with the construction of two large hydroelectric plants in Santa Cruz called Kirchner and Cepernic, a project that will cost US$4.7 billion and will be financed by Chinese banks.

Following the signature of the agreement with China, Kicillof met with his Brazilian counterpart Joaquim Levy and highlighted the relationship between the two countries.

“We reviewed the current solutions that are being studied across the globe to solve the world crisis. A serious issue would be if they start to point the finger toward developing countries, saying they’re the ones to blame for the world’s slow growth rate,” Kicillof said.

*Fight against patchy economy*

With Kicillof filling in for President Cristina Fernández de Kirchner, the heads of the world’s 20 largest economies pledged to use all of their policy tools to tackle uneven economic growth that falls short of expectations, according to a draft Group of 20 (G20) communique. In a nod to uncertainty in financial markets and worries about lagging output in much of the world, the leaders said they would stick to a target to boost the G20’s collective economic output by an additional two percent by 2018.

“Global economic growth is uneven and falls short of our expectations, despite the positive outlook in some major economies,” they said in the draft document, the final version of which is due to be released today.“A shortfall in global demand and structural problems continue to weigh on actual and potential growth.”

The leaders also endorsed a package of measures to tackle corporate tax avoidance, although questions remain about whether countries will follow through on the plans or leave loopholes multinationals can exploit. The Base Erosion and Profit Shifting (BEPS) measures aim to close the gaps in existing international tax rules.

The global economy remains very much a mixed bag for investors, with the United States looking like it may hike interest rates for the first time since 2006 next month, while much of the rest of the world, including China, remains vulnerable.

The head of the European Central Bank, Mario Draghi, has underlined the ECB’s readiness to extend money printing, warning that inflation, a key measure of economic health, was flagging.

The timing of the Fed hike has been a constant source of concern for financial markets and emerging market economies, which have seen their currencies hammered this year as the dollar has risen sharply on expectations of a US rate hike.

In language likely aimed at the Fed hike, the leaders highlighted the need to “carefully calibrate” and clearly communicate policy decisions, to make sure markets are not taken by surprise by such key decisions.



Code:


http://www.buenosairesherald.com/article/203033/argentina-china-seal-us$15b-nuclear-deal




> *China, South Africa Sign Nuclear Energy Pact*
> Nov 16, 2015 Agence France-Presse
> 
> JOHANNESBURG — Nuclear energy regulators in South Africa and China have signed a technical cooperation agreement as Africa’s most industrialized economy presses forward with controversial plans to build eight new nuclear reactors.
> 
> The deal, which includes “licensing procedures, vendor inspections, inspector training, and joint inspections and technical support,” was signed last week in Beijing, according to a Monday announcement from South Africa’s National Nuclear Regulator (NNR).
> 
> China is competing with Russia, France, the United States and South Korea for the South African nuclear power plant construction program, which is worth up to $50 billion.
> 
> “Bilateral cooperation arrangements such as these serve as a valuable mechanism for ensuring that the NNR’s regulatory practices are ... benchmarked against the best current standards and practices as applied internationally within the nuclear industry,” NNR’s chief executive officer Bismark Tyobeka said in a statement.
> 
> The two countries signed a nuclear energy cooperation agreement a year ago, which Pretoria said was in preparation for a “possible” utilization of Chinese nuclear technology in the country. Similar agreements have been signed with the other bidders.
> 
> South Africa has one nuclear power station but relies heavily on coal for electricity generation.
> 
> The new reactors are expected to add 9,600 megawatts — or nearly one- third of the country’s generating capacity of 30,000 MW — with the first unit to be ready in 2023.
> 
> Power shortages have hobbled South Africa’s economic growth, but the plan to expand nuclear energy production has come under fire from critics over environmental concerns and fears that the cost could cripple the economy.
> 
> _Copyright Agence France-Presse, 2015_

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## herono1

China is a funny country. Signs 10s of billion dollars of deals with countries that do not have money to repay. They will have lots of non performing assets.


----------



## qwerrty

herono1 said:


> China is a funny country. Signs 10s of billion dollars of deals with countries that do not have money to repay. They will have lots of non performing assets.


they will pay with their natural resources

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Economic superpower

herono1 said:


> China is a funny country. Signs 10s of billion dollars of deals with countries that do not have money to repay. They will have lots of non performing assets.



China loans money. 85% will be Chinese funded.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## zeronet

herono1 said:


> China is a funny country. Signs 10s of billion dollars of deals with countries that do not have money to repay. They will have lots of non performing assets.


nope. it is a very profitable business to sell electricity. more over, Argentina is not a poor country who has plenty of resources to pay back. china doesn't need green paper as payment as other countries do. beef, soybean, food, coffee bean, live stocks, industrial/agriculture products, or even Lionel Messi, anything, can be accepted and way more perferred than green paper by china.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

Let's exchange for some beef!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kambojaric

herono1 said:


> China is a funny country. Signs 10s of billion dollars of deals with countries that do not have money to repay. They will have lots of non performing assets.



They have the money already, now they have influence as well in this specific country. 10 of billions is not a big issue for a country with reserves of 3.6 trillion dollars. I highly doubt the Chinese government is very bothered with the repayment. Its the influence that it now has in a major south american nation that counts.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## herono1

Bamxa said:


> They have the money already, now they have influence as well in this specific country. 10 of billions is not a big issue for a country with reserves of 3.6 trillion dollars. I highly doubt the Chinese government is very bothered with the repayment. Its the influence that it now has in a major south american nation that counts.


Influence. You spent millions in Sri Lanka & got kicked out.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

A good advertisement for China as even its high end products are now being widely accepted in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China Widens Nuclear Exports With $7.7 Billion Romania Plant*

November 10, 2015 — 10:20 AM CST Updated on November 10, 2015 — 11:17 AM CST

China General Nuclear Power to build 2 reactors in Romania
Romania has been looking to expand capacity for over decade
State-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp. made an agreement to build two reactors in Romania, continuing China’s push to export nuclear technology abroad.
*
The memorandum of understanding, signed on Nov. 9 with Romania’s state-owned Societatea Nationala Nuclearelectrica SA, covers construction and operation of two Chinese-developed reactors at the nation’s Cernavoda nuclear power plant, according to a statement on the Chinese company’s website. The project’s total investment will be about 7.2 billion euros ($7.7 billion) and the two companies will establish a venture, the statement said.*

Romania’s entire nuclear fleet consists of two reactors at the Cernavoda atomic station, about 48 kilometers (30 miles) west of the Black Sea. The nation has been seeking to expand capacity at the facility for more than a decade. The original plan to build two additional reactors was abandoned by GDF Suez SA, RWE AG and Iberdrola SA in 2011.


China General Nuclear started to look into Romania’s nuclear power market in September 2010 and reached a primary cooperation agreement in November 2013, according to the statement.

*China is vying for wider acceptance for its atomic technology and expertise amid a global call for cleaner energy. State-owned China National Nuclear Corp. last week agreed with Argentina to build the South American country’s fourth plant and started talks on a fifth. Chinese banks agreed to provide 85 percent of the financing for the fourth plant that costs about $6 billion to build.*

Last month, Electricite de France SA and China General Nuclear Power Corp. signed an accord to build three new nuclear power stations in the U.K., including the 18 billion pound ($27 billion) Hinkley plant in southwest England.

*China plans to export as many as eight domestically designed third-generation nuclear reactors to international markets by 2020, China Daily reported in June.*

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cnleio

*First China export 'Made in China' to the world, Second China phone makers selling in the world, Yesterday China export CRH to foreign railway, Now China export Nuclear plant to foreign city* ... what's next for China export, C919 aireline or China automobile ?  Good job 'Made in China', pround of U !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## oproh

The New Normal, China being the biggest exporter of nuclear plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## ahojunk

@cnleio 

I can't help but notice that you have changed your DP (avatar) again.

Mr Wang Yi looks good. Why the change?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

ahojunk said:


> @cnleio
> 
> I can't help but notice that you have changed your DP (avatar) again.
> 
> Mr Wang Yi looks good. Why the change?


Wang Yi is a respected diplomatist of PRC, a hardbone Chinese, i like him ... now the avatar is a ancient royal symbol of 2,000-year-ago China Han dynasty, it's a Chinese Dragon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## flamer84

cnleio said:


> *First China export 'Made in China' to the world, Second China phone makers selling in the world, Yesterday China export CRH to foreign railway, Now China export Nuclear plant to foreign city* ... what's next for China export, C919 aireline or China automobile ?  Good job 'Made in China', pround of U !!!




There's a misunderstanding in the article.China finances the construction of the 2 reactors,China owns the majority of stokes in the new firm controlling the reactors but the technology used will be Canadian CANDU (same as the allready in use 2 reactors) ,not Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
 2


----------



## cnleio

flamer84 said:


> There's a misunderstanding in the article.China finances the construction of the 2 reactors,China owns the majority of stokes in the new firm controlling the reactors but the technology used will be Canadian CANDU (same as the allready in use 2 reactors) ,not Chinese.


Does this article said Canadia ? What i only see *State-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp* and *two Chinese-developed reactors *... maybe u should provide us a news link how Canadian to build reactors in Romania nuclear plant ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## flamer84

cnleio said:


> Does this article said Canadia ? What i only see *State-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp* and *two Chinese-developed reactors *... maybe u should provide us a news link how Canadian to build reactors in Romania nuclear plant ?




I will search and provide a link .If i'm wrong ,i'll also state it here.


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

flamer84 said:


> I will search and provide a link .If i'm wrong ,i'll also state it here.



China signs Candu deals with Romania and Argentina

CANDU reactor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

There are also Canadian Candu reactors in China, Pakistan, India, and South Korea.



cnleio said:


> Does this article said Canadia ? What i only see *State-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp* and *two Chinese-developed reactors *... maybe u should provide us a news link how Canadian to build reactors in Romania nuclear plant ?



Canadian design being built by Chinese company.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## flamer84

Hamartia Antidote said:


> China signs Candu deals with Romania and Argentina
> 
> CANDU reactor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There are also Canadian Candu reactors in China, Pakistan, India, and South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian design being built by Chinese company.




@cnleio 

Yes,he is right....the builder is a Chinese company using CANDU reactors.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

Good to see mature commensalism. 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> China signs Candu deals with Romania and Argentina
> 
> CANDU reactor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> There are also Canadian Candu reactors in China, Pakistan, India, and South Korea.
> 
> 
> 
> Canadian design being built by Chinese company.




Thanks!


----------



## TianyaTaiwan

herono1 said:


> China is a funny country. Signs 10s of billion dollars of deals with countries that do not have money to repay. They will have lots of non performing assets.


Thanks for the concern from the superpower.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Previously, China may have made some bad loans, but I think they have learned from them.

I don't think China gives out loans anymore without collateral.

If it does, China would not be the world's largest trading nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Romania and China seal Cernavoda agreement*
10 November 2015

*Nuclearelectrica has signed a memorandum of understanding (MOU) with China General Nuclear (CGN) for the development, construction, operation and decommissioning of units 3 and 4 of the Cernavoda nuclear power plant. The Romanian national nuclear company said a joint venture project company is to be established, with CGN owning at least 51% of the share capital.*

That company will oversee construction of the units, which will be 700 MWe Candu 6 reactors. *Two Candu units already operate at the Cernavoda site.*

Romania and China signed a letter of intent in November 2013 during a visit to Bucharest by Chinese premier Li Keqiang. During his visit, the two countries signed numerous bilateral agreements, including an MOU on the peaceful uses of nuclear energy. The Romanian government and Nuclearelectrica's shareholders approved the MOU on 2 September and 22 October, respectively.

Nuclearelectrica and CGN said their MOU moves the project closer to the organization of an investor selection procedure and that it also establishes the direction of future cooperation between the two companies. They will subsequently start the negotiation process covering detailed terms of establishments of the new project company.

Signing of the MOU "represents a concrete step forward" in the establishment of the major coordinates of the project, Nuclearelectrica CEO Daniela Lulache said. These include an investment agreement, the articles of incorporation of the new project company, the structuring of the project's financing and the contracting of engineering, procurement and construction services.

According to the Nuclearelectrica statement, CGN CEO Zhang Qibo said the signing of the MOU represents a major milestone in CGN's pursuit of collaboration with its Romanian partners.

*Cernavoda is home to two operating Candu 6 pressurized heavy water reactors (PHWRs) supplied by Candu Energy's predecessor, Atomic Energy of Canada Ltd (AECL), and built by a Canadian-Italian consortium of AECL and Ansaldo. *Unit 1 started up in 1996, but work was suspended on a further four units in 1991. Unit 2 was subsequently completed and has been in operation since 2007. In July 2014, China Nuclear Power Engineering Co (CNPEC) signed a "binding and exclusive" cooperation agreement with Candu Energy for the construction of two more reactors at the Cernavoda nuclear power plant in Romania. CGN is CNPEC's parent company.

"Against the backdrop of China's widening cooperation with Central and Eastern Europe (CEE), the introduction of China's funding and excellent engineering and operation management experience – with 15 reactors in operation and 11 reactors under construction - serves as testimony to the ever deepening ties between China and CEE in general, and China and Romania in particular," Qibo said. "CGN is ready to work closely with Romanian, Canadian and European partners to move the Cernavoda units 3 & 4 project forward as a strategic partner, and in a spirit of mutual benefits and win-win cooperation – now and into the future."

The new units will have an operating life of 30 years with the possibility of extension by an additional 25 years, Nuclearelectrica said. The doubling of the production capacity of the Cernavoda plant through the construction of two new units "represents a major competitive advantage in the medium and long term as Romania owns the entire nuclear fuel cycle", it said.

By doubling Romania's nuclear power production capacity, the emission of about 12 million tonnes of carbon dioxide each year will be avoided, it said. From the energy efficiency perspective, the energy produced by a single nuclear fuel assembly, about 1115 Mwe, is equal to the energy produced by 470 tonnes of conventional fuel, 2220 tonnes of brown coal, 317 tonnes of crude oil and 363,000 cubic metres of natural gas, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's CGN to build nuclear plant in Kazakhstan*

Published December 14, 2015

EFE

Chinese state nuclear power company CGN on Monday announced the signing of an agreement with Kazakhstan to build a power plant in that Central Asian nation.

CGN's Kazakh counterpart, Kazatomprom, will participate in the project.

The agreement, signed during the official visit to China by Kazakh Prime Minister Karim Massimov, includes the joint exploitation of uranium deposits in Kazakhstan.

CGN and Kazatomprom had begun cooperating in 2006, and to date those joint efforts have focused on exploiting a uranium mine and trade in that nuclear fuel, which is imported from Kazakhstan to a Chinese market that is more and more avidly seeking alternatives to coal, which is still the most heavily used energy source in the world's second largest economy.

CGN currently has the capacity to produce 16 GW of energy using 15 installations in different parts of China.

*The governments of the two countries also on Monday announced the establishment of a $2 billion joint fund for bilateral projects within the framework of the "New Silk Route,"* the new Chinese investment program. 

China's CGN to build nuclear plant in Kazakhstan | Fox News Latino

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## oproh

Chinese nuclear plants conquering the world

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Shotgunner51

Summary of deals:

Among the 52 bilateral "early-harvest projects," those related to *automobile assembly* and *polypropylene* had already been launched.
Energy cooperation is developing successfully. The two countries have already established a large network of oil and gas pipelines. A commissioning ceremony was held on the third line (Line C) of the main *Kazakhstan-China gas pipelin*e that connects Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan and China.
Active use of the *joint terminal in the Chinese port of Lianyungang*, Kazakhstan managed to significantly increase container shipments from China to Kazakhstan and further to Russia, Europe, Central Asia and the Caspian region. By the end of the year, it is expected to transport 250,000 containers and by 2020 – 500,000.

Kazakhstan's construction of the *Kazakh section of a 2,700-km Western Europe–Western China highway* will be completed this year. It is expected that after the commissioning of the highway, freight traffic on the Kazakh section will reach 30 million tonnes per year.

China Railway Group (CRG) will help build the *22.4 km light railway in Astana*, which will have 18 stations and one depot, according to the bilateral deal signed in May this year.
A dozen more projects in *steel*, *smelting* and *cement* are expected to kick off next year.
Other areas identified for enhanced cooperation include energy and *coal exploitation*, as well as the peaceful utilization of nuclear energy such as nuclear power, uranium exploitation, and the production and supply of nuclear fuel. China General Nuclear Power Corp. (CGN) signed an agreement with Kazakhstan's Kazatomprom to jointly build a *nuclear fuel assembly plant* and *mine uranium deposits* in the central Asian country. Fuel assembly manufacturing output is expected to reach 200 tonnes *enriched uranium*, with further expansion of production for third countries.

*Logistics*, *customs*, *aviation transportation*, *agriculture*, localities, and utilization and *protection of trans-border rivers* were also discussed.
In terms of technological research and development, institutions and companies will be encouraged to explore areas for cooperation, especially in agriculture, as bilateral agricultural investment and trade is also a key area for cooperation, according to the joint communique.
China is ready to support Kazakhstan to hold the *World Expo in Astana in 2017* and share its experience of organization and post-event utilization of facilities.
The two sides will enhance technological, cultural, media, and youth exchanges, and a *"Year of Tourism"* in Kazakhstan will be held by China in 2017. The two sides will strengthen cooperation in areas including health care and the prevention and treatment of infectious diseases.
Sources:

CGN signs nuclear deal with Kazakhstan's Kazatomprom - China.org.cn
Kazakhstan and China agree to cooperation in nuclear power
China, Kazakhstan to step up capacity cooperation - Xinhua | English.news.cn
Kazakhstan, China Sign $50 Billion Worth of Deals in 2015, Ambassador in Beijing Says
谋求核燃料自主：中国最大核电企业布局哈萨克斯坦|核电|中国|哈萨克斯坦_新浪军事​
Note:

Kazakhstan dominates the world's uranium production, see below link. The country is one of the three destinations for China strategic FDI (Foreign Direct Investment), along with *Niger*, *Namibia* on uranium industry.
Kazakhstan to export uranium to U.S., Canada via China​

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xunzi

Kazakhstan is an important partner to supply us with uranium for fuel and nuke. Thank you!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

China is fortunate in having resource rich neighbours such as Russia、Kazakhstan and Mongolia。

These countries also happen to be sparsely populated。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daniel808

Another Overseas Nuclear Power Plant Project? Wow, sweet winning.
China Nuclear Technology Market is on the way ! 

Kazakhstan is the Biggest country in Central Asia, and will become China Strategic Ally in Central Asia region. Nice !

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

Daniel808 said:


> Another Overseas Nuclear Power Plant Project? Wow, sweet winning.
> China Nuclear Technology Market is on the way !
> 
> Kazakhstan is the Biggest country in Central Asia, and will become China Strategic Ally in Central Asia region. Nice !




Kazakhstan has no active nuclear power plant nor solid plan to build any so far, probably China (or Russia) may build one in the future, not sure yet. The deal is about uranium industry i.e. a nuclear fuel assembly plant, and mine uranium deposits.

Kazatomprom

It is the national atomic company set up in 1997 and owned by the government. It controls all uranium exploration and mining as well as other nuclear-related activities, including imports and exports of nuclear materials.
In 2009 it became the world's leading uranium producer, with almost 28% of world production, then 33% in 2010, 36% in 2011, 36.5% in 2012, and 38% in 2013.
The company has forged major strategic links with Russia, Japan and China, as well as taking a significant share (10%) in Westinghouse (subsidiary of Toshiba since 2006).
In mid-2014 Kazatomprom reported that 55% of Kazakh uranium production was exported to China.
The latest deal is about further expansion and upgrading of existing cooperation between Kazakhstan & China on uranium industry.
Source: Uranium in Kazakhstan | Nuclear Power in Kazakhstan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China Deploys First Nuclear Deterrence Patrol*
China reportedly deployed its first-ever submarine nuclear deterrence patrol. What does it mean?

By Benjamin David Baker
December 19, 2015

During the Cold War, nuclear deterrence was ultimately perceived to be an effective way of keeping tensions between the Warsaw Pact and NATO from exploding into war. Although much of the rhetoric surrounding Mutually Assured Destruction (MAD) disappeared along with the Soviet Union, nuclear states still keep sizable arsenals to dissuade others from attacking them.

A central part of having a credible nuclear response option is to develop a so-called “nuclear triad.” This consists of having ground-, air- and sea-based nuclear capabilities, in order to retain a “second strike” capability in case an opponent launches its nukes first. Submarines and small, mobile land-based launch platforms armed with nuclear ballistic and so-called Multiple Independently Targetable Reentry Vehicles (MIRVs) are crucial to a second strike capability, since they are difficult to detect and target.

China has recently achieved some important milestones with regards to both these capabilities. According to_IHS Jane’s_, U.S. military officials confirmed that the People’s Liberation Army Navy (PLAN) has deployed aType-094 Jin-class nuclear-powered ballistic submarine on a nuclear deterrence patrol. If true, this represents the first time that China has deployed a sub on this kind of mission.

Due to the secrecy surrounding China’s military in general, it is impossible to confirm whether this boat is actually armed with nuclear-tipped missiles. However, U.S. four-star Admiral Cecil Haney is assuming so:“Have they put the missile we’ve seen them test, in for a package that is doing strategic deterrent patrols? I have to consider them today that they are on strategic patrol.”

If this were to be the case, it would represent a new development for Beijing’s nuclear strategy. As previously reported by Tong Zhao for _The Diplomat_, Chinese nuclear warheads have usually been kept apart from their missiles during peacetime. A part of the reason for this is to demonstrate what China calls its policy of “no first use” — that it would not be the first to use nuclear weapons in a conflict and would use them only in retaliation for hostile nuclear attacks.

Another reason warheads are kept separate is the Chinese Communist Party’s need for political control over its strategic military assets. Separating warheads from missiles allows for a greater centralized control over the nuclear arsenal, which is estimated to number around 300 warheads. Chinese authorities fear giving a submarine commander control over the launch of nuclear missiles and worry that one of the military’s hawks could ignore the party’s nuclear chain of command and order a nuclear strike on his own. Although keeping the warhead and missile separated on a submarine nuclear deterrence patrol is rather impractical, this deployment also shows a new level of trust given by Beijing to its naval commanders.

The missiles in question are in all likelihood the Julang-2 (CSS-NX-5,) the sea-based version of the Dongfeng-34 (CSS-9.) The JL-2 has been under development since at least 1983 and has a reported maximum range of 8,000 – 9,000 kilometers, according to Globalsecurity.

Furthermore, China also recently tested one of its land-based ICBMs. According to the _Washington Free Beacon_, the Second Artillery Corps successfully fired a long-range Dongfeng-41 ICBM on December 4. The latest flight test demonstrated the use of MIRVs. The missile launch and dummy warheads were tracked by satellites to an impact range in western China.

It was the second flight test this year of the DF-41 and the fifth since 2012, when the missile was tested for the first time. U.S. intelligence assessments suggest that the missile will be capable of carrying between three and 10 warheads. The two most recent missile flight tests took place August 6, also with two dummy warheads, and just over a year ago, on December 13. As Franz-Stefan Gady has previously reported, the DF-41 has a reported range of between 12,000-15,000 kilometers, which covers all of the United States and most of Russia. Gady notes,“The most recent  U.S.-China Economic and Security Review Commission report notes that the missile could be already deployed this year; however, a 2018-2020 time frame appears much more likely, according to independent experts.”

As Zachary Keck over at _The National Interest_ has written, there are plenty of reasons to worry about China’s nuclear development (click here and here.) The new Jin-class nuclear patrol necessarily has a nuclear-armed coastal state in mind (India or the United States, most likely) while the MIRV-armed DF-41 might trouble Russia. While Russia is trying to modernize its conventional forces, it is still dependent on its massive nuclear arsenal to deter NATO and China from infringing on its interests. Beijing’s development and testing of its MIRV-armed DF-41 probably isn’t winning any points in Moscow.

Ironically, today’s situation is similar to the Cold War, when China was desperately attempting to acquire nukes to dissuade the Soviet Union and the United States from any military adventurism.

How does that old saying go again? “History never repeats itself, but it does often rhyme.”

China Deploys First Nuclear Deterrence Patrol | The Diplomat

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

beijingwalker said:


> China reportedly deployed its first-ever submarine nuclear deterrence patrol. What does it mean?



It means China is willing to continue to uphold peace and ensure security more effectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Before China has always focused on peaceful development, but judging from current situation, if push comes to shove, and China has to change her strategy, it's a time tested fact that if China truly sets her sight on something, she can develop anything in leaps and bounds.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## oproh

A welcome development, a good deterrence against troublemakers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China unveils software for independent nuclear power technology*

2015-12-18 08:52

Xinhua 
_
Editor: Gu Liping_

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) made public the country's first software package tailored to its own nuclear power technology on Thursday, a crucial step for exporting nuclear construction.

"This package covers the design, manufacturing, installation, testing and operation of a nuclear power project based on our Hualong One design. It will pave the way for China to export entire nuclear power projects and technologies," said Luo Qi, head of the China Nuclear Power Institute, one of the software developers under the CNNC.

The Hualong One design is the country's third generation of nuclear reactor design for safer and more efficient operations that will be widely adopted in both domestic and overseas nuclear power projects.

The software package, called *NESTOR*, consists of 68 pieces of software that will help with more efficient reactor design, safety analysis, live tests, nuclear refueling and emergency response systems for a plant based on the Hualong One design.

The state-owned CNNC invests in, builds and operates nuclear power plants.

The software was developed by CNNC in cooperation with various research institutes, including those from Tsinghua University, Xi'an Jiaotong University and Shanghai Jiao Tong University.

According to Yu Peigen, CNNC deputy general manager, some of the software is already in use by domestic nuclear power plants and developers will keep updating them to match the next generation nuclear power development.

China unveils software for independent nuclear power technology

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Approval for four new Chinese reactors*

17 December 2015

*China's State Council yesterday approved the construction of two more units at each of the Tianwan and Fangchenggang nuclear power plant sites.*

In an executive meeting chaired by Premier Li Keqiang, the State Council agreed that it is important to speed up the construction of hydropower, nuclear power and other clean energy projects.

The council gave its approval for units 5 and 6 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in Jiangsu province. These units will feature 1080 MWe ACPR1000 reactors and will be 50% owned by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), 30% by China Power Investment and 20% by Jiangsu Guoxin Asset Management Group.

It also approved the construction of two Hualong One reactors as units 3 and 4 of the Fangchenggang plant in Guangxi province. These units are owned 61% by China General Nuclear (CGN) and 39% by Guangxi Investment Group.

Construction permits must be issued by the National Nuclear Security Administration before building of the new units can officially begin.

According to a State Council statement, the meeting "stressed the need to strengthen project investment, construction quality and operation management of nuclear power projects, which must adhere to high standards and strict requirements to ensure safety".

*New Tianwan units*

Construction of Tianwan 5 and 6 was originally scheduled to start in early 2011. However, following the March 2011 accident at Japan's Fukushima Daiichi plant, the Chinese government suspended the approval of new nuclear power projects. The Tianwan Phase III units were amongst those suspended.

Tianwan Phase I - units 1 and 2 - was constructed under a 1992 cooperation agreement between China and Russia. First concrete was poured in October 1999, and the units were commissioned in June 2007 and September 2007 respectively.

Tianwan Phase II - units 3 and 4 - will be similar to the first stage of the Tianwan plant, comprising two Russian-designed 1060 MWe VVER-1000 pressurized water reactors. First concrete for unit 3 was poured in December 2012, while construction of the fourth unit began in September 2013.

*Fangchenggang expansion*

Construction of the first two units - both CPR-1000s - at the Fangchenggang plant began in July 2010. The loading of fuel into the core of unit 1 was completed on 6 September this year and it achieved first criticality on 13 October. It was connected to the grid on 25 October. Unit 2 is scheduled to begin operation next.

A total of six reactors are planned to operate at the Fangchenggang site. Units 3 and 4 are planned to be based on Hualong One reactors, and units 5 and 6 are to be AP1000s.

CNNC has already started construction of unit 5 of its Fuqing nuclear power plant in Fujian province based on its version of the Hualong One design. CGN has earlier said it plans to start construction of Fangchenggang units 3 and 4 - for which its own version of the reactor design has already been approved - later this year.

Fangchenggang 3 and 4 will be the reference plant for the proposed Bradwell B plant in the UK. CGN has agreed to form a joint venture company with EDF Energy to seek regulatory approval for a UK version of the Hualong One design.

Approval for four new Chinese reactors

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

DECEMBER 18, 2015

*CHINA GENERAL NUCLEAR WINS DEALS*

*China General Nuclear Power Group, one of China’s two nuclear power plant builders, recently signed agreements paving the way for future projects in Malaysia, Bangladesh, Egypt, Romania and other countries targeted by the Chinese government’s One Belt, One Road initiative.*

CGN said Nov. 23 it reached a deal with *Malaysia’s Edra Global Energy*, giving the Chinese company equity stakes and future development rights tied to 13 power plants operated by Edra in five countries. Terms of the deal were not disclosed.

Twelve Edra plants are powered by natural gas and one burns coal. The plants’ combined installed capacity exceeds 6.6 million kilowatts. Most are in Southeast Asia, but three are in Egypt and three in Bangladesh.

In October, CGN signed an agreement with Romania’s state-owned power company to finance, build and operate two new units at the Cernavoda nuclear power plant site in southeastern Romania.

The Cernavoda site is home to two nuclear units. CGN, which has been involved in the Cernavoda project since 2010, will build units three and four.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China Secures Canadian Uranium Supply Amid Nuclear Expansion*

Stephen Stapczynski sstapczynski

December 21, 2015 — 11:32 PM EST

*China plans to take a stake in Fission Uranium Corp. that includes a supply deal allowing it to buy up to 35 percent of the Canadian mining company’s annual uranium production*.

CGN Mining Co., a unit of state-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp., will invest C$82.2 million ($59 million) for a 19.99 percent stake in British Columbia-based Fission, which specializes in exploration and development of the Patterson Lake South uranium deposit in Canada’s Athabasca Basin.

“It signals to the market that China is still committed to nuclear energy as it continues to add investments in uranium as fuel, despite the poor global economy,” Rob Chang, managing director of metals and mining research for Canada at Cantor Fitzgerald LP, said by e-mail. “It’s China’s first foray into Canada, which marks a departure from most of its uranium supply investments, which have been primarily in the less stable African nations.”

China is aiming to have 58 gigawatts of nuclear-generating capacity by 2020. Of the 64 reactors currently under construction globally, 21 are in China, according to the International Atomic Energy Agency.

“China is the leader, by far, of new nuclear power plants,” Fatih Birol, executive director of the Paris-based International Energy Agency, said during a briefing in Tokyo on Monday. “China is opening a new chapter in the nuclear industry.”

China Secures Canadian Uranium Supply Amid Nuclear Expansion - Bloomberg Business

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China inks nuclear power partnership deal with Thailand*
2015-12-24 15:40:54

China and Thailand reached an agreement Wednesday to cooperate on a nuclear power project in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, the China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) announced on Thursday.

*According to the agreement, CGN, Guangxi Investment Group Co. Ltd., and Thailand's Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding Public Company Limited (RATCH), a subsidiary of the state-owned Electricity Generating Authority of Thailand, will team up to establish a joint venture to develop, construct and operate the second phase of the nuclear power plant in Fangchenggang City.*

The project is a pilot site for Hualong One nuclear power technology, the country's third-generation nuclear reactor design, which was jointly designed by CGN and China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC).

Rum Herabat, chief executive officer of RATCH, said the project has the support of the Thai government. He said he hopes cooperation with China will help Thailand train talent and gain experience in nuclear power development.

The project will also serve as a bridgehead for China's nuclear power technology to expand in the ASEAN market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Pilot nuclear reactor in China a model for UK exports

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China to build 40 nuclear power plants over the next five years*

*The Chinese state is playing a key role in the UK's nuclear power ambitions, too*

Jon Stone 

Monday 4 January 2016 10:20 BST






There are already 22 nuclear power plants under construction in China, according to the World Nuclear Association Getty Images

*The People’s Republic of China is set to build around 40 domestic nuclear power plants over the next five years*, the country’s Government has said.

The country’s 13th five year plan period, running from 2016 to 2020, includes provisions for building six to eight new nuclear power plants a year.

*If all goes according to plan, the country will aim to increase its output to ten plants a year past 2020.*

British energy policymakers will be eyeing China’s domestic nuclear power programme with interest after the country’s government signed a deal to finance the next generation of UK nuclear power. 

Chinese Communist Party general secretary Xi Jinping signed the £40bn UK deal as part of a series of investment accords in a visit to the UK in October.

The deal will see the state-owned General Nuclear Corporation take a two-thirds stake in the Bradwell nuclear power plant, where a Chinese-designed nuclear reactor is planned.

A one-third stake will be taken in Hinkley Point, a plant run by the French state-owned firm EDF. A one-fifth stake will be taken in a project at the Sizewell plant.

David Cameron hailed the deal as “historic” and said the new plants would provide “reliable” power to homes and businesses.

Meanwhile, *China’s £385bn domestic programme represents a large increase in nuclear power use in the country.*

Mainland China currently has 30 nuclear power reactors in operation and 22 under construction, according to the World Nuclear Association.

A three-fold increase in generating capacity is planned by 2020-21, with the part aim of reducing reliance on coal and the air pollution it causes.

Nuclear power does not release carbon or particulates into the atmosphere. It however creates toxic and mildly radioactive waste which must be stored indefinitely at significant cost. Clean-up costs for nuclear power stations are also high and often hidden from initial estimates.

It is also common for nuclear power projects to experience significant delays and to go wildly over-budget.

China’s domestic commitment comes after an estimate of how much nuclear power would be needed by the State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation dating from in September 2013.

China to build 40 nuclear power plants over the next five years | UK Politics | News | The Independent

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pulsar

And where are China's polluting coal fired plants being transferred to? Pakistan as part of the CPEC!!! 

In August 2013 it said that China should reduce its carbon emissions by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels, and would aim to boost renewable energy to 15% of its total primary energy consumption by 2020. 

*In March 2014 China said that the government was declaring “war on pollution” and would accelerate closing coal-fired power stations. In November 2014 the Premier announced that China intended about 20% of its primary energy consumption to be from non-fossil fuels by 2030, at which time it intended its peak of CO2 emissions to occur.*

So where are they going? 11 of these polluting coal fired plants would be transferred to Pakistan* as China aims to reduce its own pollution levels!! *Well, their sweeter than honey friend Pakistan has agreed to help the Chinese out by agreeing to install these coal plants in Pakistan (10 in Sindh) never mind the resultant pollution in Pakistan leading to more health issues and global warming. After all, what are friends for?


----------



## Pakistani till death

Pulsar said:


> And where are China's polluting coal fired plants being transferred to? Pakistan as part of the CPEC!!!
> 
> In August 2013 it said that China should reduce its carbon emissions by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels, and would aim to boost renewable energy to 15% of its total primary energy consumption by 2020.
> 
> *In March 2014 China said that the government was declaring “war on pollution” and would accelerate closing coal-fired power stations. In November 2014 the Premier announced that China intended about 20% of its primary energy consumption to be from non-fossil fuels by 2030, at which time it intended its peak of CO2 emissions to occur.*
> 
> So where are they going? 11 of these polluting coal fired plants would be transferred to Pakistan* as China aims to reduce its own pollution levels!! *Well, their sweeter than honey friend Pakistan has agreed to help the Chinese out by agreeing to install these coal plants in Pakistan (10 in Sindh) never mind the resultant pollution in Pakistan leading to more health issues and global warming. After all, what are friends for?


Any electricity is welcome right now in Pakistan! Anyways coal plants are just one of the several types of plants being set up. Nuclear plants are being built in karachi, we have solar plant in bahawalpur, wind farm as well and the chinese are going to fund dams as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Pulsar said:


> And where are China's polluting coal fired plants being transferred to? Pakistan as part of the CPEC!!!
> 
> In August 2013 it said that China should reduce its carbon emissions by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels, and would aim to boost renewable energy to 15% of its total primary energy consumption by 2020.
> 
> *In March 2014 China said that the government was declaring “war on pollution” and would accelerate closing coal-fired power stations. In November 2014 the Premier announced that China intended about 20% of its primary energy consumption to be from non-fossil fuels by 2030, at which time it intended its peak of CO2 emissions to occur.*
> 
> So where are they going? 11 of these polluting coal fired plants would be transferred to Pakistan* as China aims to reduce its own pollution levels!! *Well, their sweeter than honey friend Pakistan has agreed to help the Chinese out by agreeing to install these coal plants in Pakistan (10 in Sindh) never mind the resultant pollution in Pakistan leading to more health issues and global warming. After all, what are friends for?


You remember when India wanted to do service sector instead of manufacturing? How did that work out for you.

We can build these plants at these speeds and at this scale, can India? No. Can Pakistan? No.

You can't put the wagon before the horse. That has never worked before and that will never work in the future.

We took the hit with these plants and now Pakistan will, if you think India can somehow by pass this phase, then by all means, it's nice to have a nice environment. It's just difficult to do something that cost money, when you have no money.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pulsar

Pakistani till death said:


> Any electricity is welcome right now in Pakistan! Anyways coal plants are just one of the several types of plants being set up. Nuclear plants are being built in karachi, we have solar plant in bahawalpur, wind farm as well and the chinese are going to fund dams as well.


Ok. But instead of spending the money on coal fired plants, solar energy was the way to go. It would have been better if you guys had insisted on this instead of agreeing to installing polluting coal plants.

India for example, as part of its Union Budget 2015-2016, aims to install *60 GW* *of wind power *capacity and *100 GW* *of solar power capacity by 2022*, which is more than six times the current installed capacities of approximately 22GW and 3GW, respectively, thus reducing the dependence on coal.


----------



## Sipahi

Pulsar said:


> And where are China's polluting coal fired plants being transferred to? Pakistan as part of the CPEC!!!
> 
> In August 2013 it said that China should reduce its carbon emissions by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels, and would aim to boost renewable energy to 15% of its total primary energy consumption by 2020.
> 
> *In March 2014 China said that the government was declaring “war on pollution” and would accelerate closing coal-fired power stations. In November 2014 the Premier announced that China intended about 20% of its primary energy consumption to be from non-fossil fuels by 2030, at which time it intended its peak of CO2 emissions to occur.*
> 
> So where are they going? 11 of these polluting coal fired plants would be transferred to Pakistan* as China aims to reduce its own pollution levels!! *Well, their sweeter than honey friend Pakistan has agreed to help the Chinese out by agreeing to install these coal plants in Pakistan (10 in Sindh) never mind the resultant pollution in Pakistan leading to more health issues and global warming. After all, what are friends for?



India 71.1% and China 75.9% are producing of their energy needs through coal whereas Pakistan is 0.1%.  (so lectures are not welcome here)

We have all rights to pollute the world as our neighbors  and should generate atleast 25% of electricity through coal since we have 184,975 million tons of coal at our disposal we cant eat that all.

Electricity production from coal sources (% of total) | Data | Table

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistani till death

Pulsar said:


> Ok. But instead of spending the money on coal fired plants, solar energy was the way to go. It would have been better if you guys had insisted on this instead of agreeing to installing polluting coal plants.
> 
> India for example, as part of its Union Budget 2015-2016, aims to install *60 GW* *of wind power *capacity and *100 GW* *of solar power capacity by 2022*, which is more than six times the current installed capacities of approximately 22GW and 3GW, respectively, thus reducing the dependence on coal.


India has the money and technology. We don't! Renewable sources are the most expensive form of energy. Only hydro electric is cheap which we are using. Btw we are not using coal as much as we should! Coal the way forward for Pakistan!


----------



## cirr

Pakistani till death said:


> India has the money and technology. We don't! Renewable sources are the most expensive form of energy. Only hydro electric is cheap which we are using. Btw we are not using coal as much as we should! Coal the way forward for Pakistan!



India has neither the money nor the technology to use anything other than electricity produced from coal-fired plants.



Pulsar said:


> And where are China's polluting coal fired plants being transferred to? Pakistan as part of the CPEC!!!
> 
> In August 2013 it said that China should reduce its carbon emissions by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels, and would aim to boost renewable energy to 15% of its total primary energy consumption by 2020.
> 
> *In March 2014 China said that the government was declaring “war on pollution” and would accelerate closing coal-fired power stations. In November 2014 the Premier announced that China intended about 20% of its primary energy consumption to be from non-fossil fuels by 2030, at which time it intended its peak of CO2 emissions to occur.*
> 
> So where are they going? 11 of these polluting coal fired plants would be transferred to Pakistan* as China aims to reduce its own pollution levels!! *Well, their sweeter than honey friend Pakistan has agreed to help the Chinese out by agreeing to install these coal plants in Pakistan (10 in Sindh) never mind the resultant pollution in Pakistan leading to more health issues and global warming. After all, what are friends for?



This from someone whose own country relies on coal-fired plants for over 80% of its electricity usage? 

Listen dude, China might consider gifting India a few disused coal-fired plants if the latter promises to stay on its best behaviour.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## xunzi

Pulsar said:


> Ok. But instead of spending the money on coal fired plants, solar energy was the way to go. It would have been better if you guys had insisted on this instead of agreeing to installing polluting coal plants.
> 
> India for example, as part of its Union Budget 2015-2016, aims to install *60 GW* *of wind power *capacity and *100 GW* *of solar power capacity by 2022*, which is more than six times the current installed capacities of approximately 22GW and 3GW, respectively, thus reducing the dependence on coal.


You can't really compare India with us. India is a non-industrialized country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

Pulsar said:


> Ok. But instead of spending the money on coal fired plants, solar energy was the way to go. It would have been better if you guys had insisted on this instead of agreeing to installing polluting coal plants.
> 
> India for example, as part of its Union Budget 2015-2016, aims to install *60 GW* *of wind power *capacity and *100 GW* *of solar power capacity by 2022*, which is more than six times the current installed capacities of approximately 22GW and 3GW, respectively, thus reducing the dependence on coal.


The capacity of peak modulation of solar plant sucks. It can only work as auxilary power plant.

If too much solar power capacity is integrated into the state grid, the wholet system will collapses.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GS Zhou

Pulsar said:


> Ok. But instead of spending the money on coal fired plants, solar energy was the way to go. It would have been better if you guys had insisted on this instead of agreeing to installing polluting coal plants.
> 
> India for example, as part of its Union Budget 2015-2016, aims to install *60 GW* *of wind power *capacity and *100 GW* *of solar power capacity by 2022*, which is more than six times the current installed capacities of approximately 22GW and 3GW, respectively, thus reducing the dependence on coal.



While you Indian is talking about "plan, hope, will, is going to, are going to", let me tell you what has already been completed in China:
- wind power: new installed capacity 2014 was 20GW, total capacity by end of 2014 was 96GW
- solar power: new installed capacity 2014 was 10GW, total capacity by end of 2014 was 28GW

While laughing at the air pollution of China, pls be aware of that India has far more serious air pollution issue than China: the PM2.5 of Delhi is 153; the same indicator of Beijing 2015 was 80.6.

We hate the air pollution and we are now doing all that we can to fight against it. But from the air pollution, we at least get a massive industrial complex in return: 5650 billion kwh electricity production per year, plus 800 million tons steel per year. But what you Indian received? 1/5 of China's power production and 1/10 of China's steel production!

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## TaiShang

GS Zhou said:


> While you Indian is talking about "plan, hope, will, is going to, are going to", let me tell you what has already been completed in China:
> - wind power: new installed capacity 2014 was 20GW, total capacity by end of 2014 was 96GW
> - solar power: new installed capacity 2014 was 10GW, total capacity by end of 2014 was 28GW
> 
> While laughing at the air pollution of China, pls be aware of that India has far more serious air pollution issue than China: the PM2.5 of Delhi is 153; the same indicator of Beijing 2015 was 80.6.
> 
> We hate the air pollution and we are now doing all that we can to fight against it. But from the air pollution, we at least get a massive industrial complex in return: 5650 billion kwh electricity production per year, plus 800 million tons steel per year. But what you Indian received? 1/5 of China's power production and 1/10 of China's steel production!




That was brutal!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pulsar

Kyle Sun said:


> The capacity of peak modulation of solar plant sucks. It can only work as auxilary power plant.
> 
> If too much solar power capacity is integrated into the state grid, the wholet system will collapses.


Please explain.

Thanks!



xunzi said:


> You can't really compare India with us. India is a non-industrialized country.


Really? Like India is a thriving democracy whereas China is a one party autocracy!


----------



## Atlanticore

Pulsar said:


> And where are China's polluting coal fired plants being transferred to? Pakistan as part of the CPEC!!!
> 
> In August 2013 it said that China should reduce its carbon emissions by 40-45% by 2020 from 2005 levels, and would aim to boost renewable energy to 15% of its total primary energy consumption by 2020.


Off topic: I know what is burning inside you but you have very less info about CPEC. Energy generation will be a major focus of the CPEC project, with over $30 billion expected to be invested in this sector. CPEC consists of 26 Major projects, including energy projects. Not only Coal power Projects but also Hydro Power Projects, Solar Power Projects and Wind Power Projects. And BTW your own country is far more dependent on Coal power Energy then any other country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Pulsar said:


> Ok. But instead of spending the money on coal fired plants, solar energy was the way to go. It would have been better if you guys had insisted on this instead of agreeing to installing polluting coal plants.
> 
> India for example, as part of its Union Budget 2015-2016, aims to install *60 GW* *of wind power *capacity and *100 GW* *of solar power capacity by 2022*, which is more than six times the current installed capacities of approximately 22GW and 3GW, respectively, thus reducing the dependence on coal.




You reasoning is spot on, and it has already been remarked upon in Pakistan itself by some of their columnists, but one of the pertinent points that you have ignored here is the stage of development. 

For Pakistan of today, there main issue and task is getting cheap electricity with minimum capital load. Nuclear Power requires *HUGE * initial capital investment, which a developing, terrorist prone country with a dismal debt record, someone like Pakistan cann't afford in huge amount. Pakistan has to pay upwards of 15% interest on commercial international loans. And the agencies that provide cheap funds like the IMF, World Bank, and AIIB don't do in that amount.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Solar is good for self contained modules (for residential or vehicle use) but not good as part of an AC grid. That means that you can potentially, if all homes use solar and nothing else, solve maybe 20-30% of a country's electricity usage. Most of electricity goes towards industry which needs grid power.

For grid purposes you need something stable, not just a power source.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Keel

*Here is a chart, for USA's energy*








*China's energy chart:*







So coal is still the major source of generating electric power if the projections are accurate
How about the excess energy created by renewable (green) sources like solar, hydro, wind ... etc

There are various way of doing that like what's described here:
List of energy storage projects - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And for China, the creation of an international name in:

*





BYD Energy Storage Solutions*

Relying on the advanced Fe battery technology, BYD can provide large-scale energy storage, distributed energy storage and micro-grid, which forms a complete set and series of energy storage system solutions. For example, the Indoor solution(figure 1) /outdoor solution (figure 2)with on-grid and off-grid function, which can achieve peak shaving & load leveling, smooth the wind/solar output and regulate the frequency etc.

BYD ESS technology offers a modular, flexible design and can be easily tailored to meet a diverse set of customer needs. Up to now, BYD has a lot of successful cases of battery storage solutions from KW sized to MW sized system at home and abroad.














*ESS Application Fields*

Wind power plant
Photovoltaic power station
Large-sized load center(factory, commercial center etc)
Emergency power supply occasion
Areas of limited situations of environment and field(airport, isolated island etc)
"Black start" of grid
Grid frequency modulation

*Features of BYD ESS*

Peak shaving & load leveling
Make compensation for PV/wind generating, and smoothen the power output
Minimize wire loss, increase the lifespan of wires and electric apparatus
Act according to requirement of urban grid alteration, ensure safety of the grid
Optimize the overall arrangement of system, stabilize output of the grid, and ameliorate the energy quality
Use for urgency transient active power response and/or voltage supporting

ESS | Energy Storage | BYD


















.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*China to Build First Marine Nuclear Power Platform*
2016-01-10 19:05:17 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Guan Chao




A model of China's first marine nuclear power platform. [Photo: china.com.cn]

Chinese authorities have approved the construction of the country's first marine nuclear power platform.

The demonstration project is sponsored by China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation, which began the R&D process in 2014.

Military analyst Shi Hong explains the technology.

"A marine nuclear power platform is a floating nuclear power plant, built on a mobile platform on the ocean.* It can be very helpful for marine resource exploration, and life on small islands. It can provide energy for ocean water purification and electricity generation on islands. Such platforms can improve the quality of living on small islands tremendously."*

Marine nuclear power platforms can also provide safe and reliable energy for oceanic oil exploration.

Shi Hong says beyond serving civil functions, the technology also has military applications.

"The development of such nuclear power platforms can present new opportunities for war ships. Military ships have very high standards when it comes to employing nuclear energy. These platforms can serve as basic testing grounds to further develop new equipment and technology for military use."

Two construction plans have been drawn up by the developer. One is for a power plant built on a mobile platform in the ocean. The other is for a submersible plant that can operate below the ocean surface under harsh conditions.

China to Build First Marine Nuclear Power Platform

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

*China plans 60 MWE modular nuclear reactor by 2020 and a floating reactor by 2025*
china, energy, environment, future, nuclear, ocean, technology, world


Facebook

Twitter

linkedin

google

Reddit
China General Nuclear (CGN) expects to complete construction of a demonstration small modular offshore multi-purpose reactor by 2020, the company announced yesterday.

CGN said development of its ACPR50S reactor design had recently been approved by China's National Development and Reform Commission as part of the 13th Five-Year Plan for innovative energy technologies.

The company said it is currently carrying out preliminary design work for a demonstration ACPR50S project. Construction of the first floating reactor is expected to start next year, it said, with electricity generation to begin in 2020.

The 200 MWt (60 MWe) reactor has been developed for the supply of electricity, heat and desalination and could be used on islands or in coastal areas, or for offshore oil and gas exploration, according to CGN.

CGN promotes the advantages of a small modular marine reactor

ACPR SMR: Safe, Flexible, Efficient Advanced Small Pressurized Water Reactor

Multi-purpose Small Pressurized Water Reactor independently developed by CGN;
Adopting advanced safety design concepts, satisfying safety requirements for eliminating off-site emergency;
To be used in small-scale grid, comprehensive supply of heat, electricity, water and steam and marine energy.
ACPR50S: Marine Small Modular Reactor

Mature technology: compact reactor design, combined with mature marine engineering technologies
High safety level: combination of active and passive safety systems, to make use of the advantage of sea water in cooling and shielding
Economical and Practical: adopting long-cycle refueling scheme to be more competitive than conventional marine energy; it could be used as a comprehensive energy make-up station for marine exploitation and to satisfy demand for electricity, heat, water and steam in marine environment.
Next Big Future: China plans 60 MWE modular nuclear reactor by 2020 and a floating reactor by 2025

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

JAN 18, 2016 @ 06:00 AM 1,071 VIEWS
*China Builds A Floating Nuclear Power Plant*
China is working on a floating nuclear power plant that could sail to specific sites and anchor offshore to produce power for various needs.

China General Nuclear expects to complete construction of this small modularoffshore multi-purpose reactor by 2020, and demonstrate its utility for a variety of purposes. Construction of the first floating reactor is expected to start next year with electricity generation to begin in 2020.

China General Nuclear’s ACPR50S reactor design was approved by China’s National Development and Reform Commission. This new type of power plant is part of China’s strategy to develop innovative energy technologies, and is outlined in their 13th Five-Year Plan. Also included in that Plan are more than 100 nuclear power reactors over the next decade.
*



*

The Chinese government plans to invest over US$100 billion to construct about seven new reactors annually between now and 2030. By 2050, nuclear power should exceed 350 GW in that country, should include about 400 new nuclear reactors, and should result in over a trillion dollars in nuclear investment.

But unlike the United States, China is experimenting with many types of reactors, this floating design being just one. China’s strategy to be the largest exporter of nuclear energy technology requires high levels of technological diversity so they can capture most of the nuclear market with reactors at all scales and of all types – small modular reactors, fast reactors, molten salt reactors, thorium reactors and large light water reactors.
*




*
The smallish 200 MW reactor for this floating plant has been developed to supply of electricity, heat and desalination, and can be used on islands or in coastal areas, to support offshore oil and gas exploration, to provide power for large special industrial parks needing lots of quick base load power, and to provide emergency power in case of a natural disaster.

The idea of floating small modular nuclear reactors is a good idea from more than one perspective. Being able to bring power to a site for specific purposes, then move on to another site, has logistical benefits. Construction in a factory or shipyard will result in significant efficiencies and cost-reductions. Decommissioning can take place at a special facility designed for*



*
that purpose, and only one such decommissioning facility would be needed.

Environmental impact is low. Seawater can be used for some of the cooling and shielding. Siting is simplified. Emergency evacuation plans are less onerous and don’t need to be permanent.

However, the offshore environment brings important considerations, such as access for personnel and equipment and the need to ensure radioactive materials never enter the sea, even though entering the sea is better than onto the land surface.

The Chinese company said it is also working on the ACPR100 small reactor for use on land. This reactor will have an output of some 450 MW and would be suitable for providing power to large-scale industrial parks or to remote mountainous areas.


China General Nuclear said the development of small-scale offshore and onshore nuclear power reactors will complement its large-scale plants and provide more diverse energy options.

This is not the first floating nuclear reactor in history. Our own Navy over a hundred nuclear-powered submarines and aircraft carriers having good-sized nuclear reactors, but they produce propulsion and on-board power, not electricity for use elsewhere. Importantly, the safety issues of a floating reactor have been dealt with extremely well over the last 60 years, by the United States, Russia and China in their military applications.

America’s Nuclear Navy has logged over 5,400 reactor years of accident-free operations and travelled over 130 million miles on nuclear energy, enough to circle the earth 3,200 times. The nuclear reactors can run for many, many years without refueling. They operate all over the world, sometimes in hostile environments, with no maintenance support except their own crew. These reactors can ramp up from zero to full power in minutes, as fast as any natural gas-fired power plant.

The Chinese floating reactor will have a longer refueling schedule than most light water reactors, although not as long as military reactors.

Another floating nuclear power plant, the _Akademik Lomonosov_, is under construction in Russia. They are adapting and mounting two 35 MWe reactors used in their nuclear navy, on a barge to be moored in harbor. It should become operational in Chukotka for nuclear power plant operator Rosenergoatom sometime in 2017.

These new applications for nuclear power are an necessary diversification that will continue in the coming decades, and that will compliment a diverse and sustainable global energy mix.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Beast

Move to SCS to stake our claim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pulsar

Bussard Ramjet said:


> You reasoning is spot on, and it has already been remarked upon in Pakistan itself by some of their columnists, but one of the pertinent points that you have ignored here is the stage of development.
> 
> For Pakistan of today, there main issue and task is getting cheap electricity with minimum capital load. Nuclear Power requires *HUGE * initial capital investment, which a developing, terrorist prone country with a dismal debt record, someone like Pakistan cann't afford in huge amount. Pakistan has to pay upwards of 15% interest on commercial international loans. And the agencies that provide cheap funds like the IMF, World Bank, and AIIB don't do in that amount.


But in spite of all this, Pakistan is spending billions on a useless nuclear arsenal that will never ever be used! Priorities seem pretty skewed, what?


----------



## Shotgunner51

Saudi, China Ink Nuclear Reactor Deal | Live Trading News

Posted by: *: Paul Ebeling*
Posted on: January 20, 2016






Saudi, China Ink Nuclear Reactor Deal

_The 2 nations signed 14 agreements and MOU’s (memorandum of understanding) on Xi Jinping visit to Riyadh_

Saudi Arabia and China signed several bi-lateral agreements including a MOU (memorandum of understanding) to build a nuclear reactor, the official Saudi Press Agency reported Tuesday.

Under the MOU, the two countries will cooperate in building a nuclear reactor with a high-temperature coolant gas.

The deal was *one of 14 agreements signed on the 1st day of a state visit* by Chinese President Xi Jinping to Riyadh.

The 2 nations have also agreed to strengthen mutual cooperation to develop the Silk Road Economic Belt; cooperate in science, industry, renewable energy, technology and satellite navigation; and establish a mechanism for consultations on combating terrorism.

A framework agreement for strategic cooperation was also signed between state-owned Saudi Aramco and China’s Sinopec (NYSE:SHI).

Saudi King Salman bin Abdulaziz also held discussions with Xi Jinping focussing on developing cooperation to counter terrorism.

_“The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia and China are seeking together for stability and promoting peace and security in the world,” King Salman said._​
_“The challenges facing the world, particularly terrorism, require the international community to unite in countering it. The international community should emphasise the principles established by the Charter of the United Nations, particularly the non-interference in the internal affairs of states as well as the respect of their sovereignty so that security and peace prevail among states.

“I am confident that our discussions today will be in the interest of our two countries, and will enhance efforts being made to bring peace to the region,” King Salman added._​
The Chinese President stressed the country’s keenness to strengthen the partnership between the two nations and commended the measures taken to stimulate development in the Kingdom.

Xi Jinping, who is on his 1st presidential trip to the Middle East, will also visit Egypt and Iran during his 5-day tour.


By Aarti Nagraj
Paul Ebeling, Editor
HeffX-LNT

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## Audio

保护费

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## simple Brain

It is a great news for Saudi Arabia, as US has always denied to build a Nuclear reactor in Saudi Arabia.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## GoldenRatio1618

Silk Road Economic Belt conneting will it connect China , Pakistan, Iran, Saudia and Gulf Countries ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Economic superpower

I told you once China is self-sufficient in a technology, that it will export it worldwide. It's happening with high-speed trains, nuclear reactors, and many other technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Shotgunner51

GoldenRatio1618 said:


> Silk Road Economic Belt conneting will it connect China , Pakistan, Iran, Saudia and Gulf Countries ?




The plan includes *Silk Road Economic Belt* linking all continental Eurasian nations between Beijing and Berlin, and *21st Century Maritime Silk Road* (MSR) connecting maritime economies between western Pacific and Mediterranean Sea.

Pakistan is right between the two connectivities, with south end of CPEC on MSR, and north bound linking with other Eurasian nations. So yes, China, Pakistan, Saudi Arabia (Gulf countries), Egypt and Iran are all in connectivity plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shotgunner51

Economic superpower said:


> I told you once China is self-sufficient in a technology, that it will export it worldwide. It's happening with high-speed trains, nuclear reactors, and many other technologies.




Yes bro. While CGN is still venturing on next gen (4th gen) reactor tech, competition in existing 3rd gen reactor business is still fierce, e.g. Japan's Toshiba-Westinghouse. China possess very competitive capabilities:

Newest version of 3rd gen reactor, Hualong One
Economy of scale at home, largest capacity under construction
Broadly vested supply chain (in Central Asia and Africa) of essential materials.
KSA (and potentially other GCC nations):

Has potential to diversify their domestic electricity supply sources, and become a exports growth market for CGN.
Moreover, them being one of the top 4 nations (along with China, Japan, Germany) in net external assets make them a financially attractive market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

http://www.china.org.cn/china/2016-01/27/content_37674132.htm

Xinhua, January 27, 2016







The Chinese government published its first nuclear white paper on Wednesday, detailing policies and measures to boost nuclear emergency preparedness and highlighting "a rational, coordinated and balanced" nuclear security approach.

_"China has consistently given top priority to nuclear safety in its peaceful use of nuclear energy," said the white paper, China's Nuclear Emergency Preparedness, published by the State Council Information Office._​
Elaborating the country's approach to promoting nuclear security, the white paper said China has placed equal emphasis on development and safety.

The document boasted a sound safety record since China embarked on its nuclear industry in mid 1950s, saying the country's nuclear facilities and activities have all along been in safe and stable state and the safety level of nuclear power stations has witnessed constant improvement.

_"None of the nuclear power generating units in the Chinese mainland has suffered events or accidents rated above Level 2 under the International Nuclear and Radiological Event Scale (INES) with the release of gaseous and liquid effluents kept far below the national regulatory limits," it said._​
The white paper attributed the sound record to efforts to improve nuclear safety techniques, enforce rigorous nuclear safety supervision, and strengthen nuclear emergency management in the past six decades or so.

China has adopted the most advanced technology and most stringent standards to ensure safe and efficient development of nuclear power, which is an important component of China's nuclear energy sector, it said.

As of the end of October 2015:

the Chinese mainland had *27 nuclear power generating units in operation*, with a total installed capacity of 25.5 gigawatts (GW),

while *another 25 units with a total installed capacity of 27.51 GW had been under construction*.

China plans to raise its installed nuclear power capacity to *58 GW* with an additional 30 GW under construction by 2020 and build itself into a strong nuclear power country by 2030.
_"Nuclear accidents know no national boundaries, and everything related to nuclear emergency management is too important to be taken lightly," the white paper said._​
Drawing on the lessons learned from the Three Mile Island, Chernobyl and Fukushima nuclear accidents, China has progressed in a full range of nuclear emergency-related activities, such as the enactment of laws and standards, the establishment of institutional and regulatory regimes, the building-up of basic capabilities, and international cooperation and exchanges.

The country's nuclear emergency rescue network is "of a proper scale, well-coordinated and of a rational layout", the report said, adding that there is also a plan to establish a new top-level national nuclear emergency rescue team of about 300 members to respond to serious nuclear accidents and international rescue operations.

China will also speed up drafting the nuclear safety law and atomic energy law, according to the report.

The government vowed to upgrade its nuclear emergency work to a new level in order to provide a robust bulwark in support of the safe, efficient, sustainable and healthy development of the nuclear energy sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China to build floating nuclear power plants*

China has detailed its plans to build floating nuclear plants amid Beijing's drive to double its atomic energy capacity by the end of this decade. The buoyant power stations will be a first once completed in 2020.




*
Date* 27.01.2016
*
Author* Hardy Graupner

Chinese authorities on Wednesday confirmed the Asian country's resolve to build floating nuclear power stations.

The chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority, Xu Dazhe, said the marine stations would be needed to exploit the oceans.

"*China is devoted to becoming a maritime power, and so we will definitely make full use of ocean resources*," Xu told reporters in Beijing.

The offshore power plants are meant to provide energy for offshore oil and gas drilling platforms as well as to island development projects.

*Not just floating an idea*

While nuclear power at sea has been used inside aircraft carriers and missile submarines, using atomic power at sea for civilian purposes would be unprecedented, although a similar Russian project is reportedly also underway.

According to China's 13th five-year plan, two such floating stations are to be built by 2020 - one by China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN), and the other one by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

According to government data, China currently has 30 nuclear reactors in operation with a combined capacity of 28.3 gigawatts. Another 24 reactors are under construction to generate another 26.7 gigawatts.

The world's second-largest economy had suspended approvals for new nuclear plants after the 2011 Fukushima disaster in Japan. But it resumed approvals a year later, giving the green light to eight new reactors last year alone.

No details were given Wednesday as to what precautions Chinese authorities were prepared to take to safeguard the floating stations against potential terrorist attacks.

http://www.dw.com/en/china-to-build-floating-nuclear-power-plants/a-19007095

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

一财网 林春挺 2016-01-26 11:54:00 

海洋核动力平台属国内首创，平台技术可填补中国在民用核动力船舶领域的技术空白，形成具有自主知识产权的核心技术，对中国开发利用新能源和全球能源的发展具有重大意义和深远影响。

中国船舶重工集团公司(下称“中船重工”)再次与国内核电巨头签署合作，意在浩瀚无边、资源无数的大海上开发海洋核动力平台。

官方资料显示，2016年1月25日，中船重工与国内三大核电巨头之一的中广核“签署了战略合作协议，拟就共同推进海上核动力平台项目建设开展合作”。

中船重工董事长胡问鸣称，双方具有很强的合作互补性，希望双方以加快推进海上小型堆核电站示范项目为重点，进一步拓宽在核电建设等清洁能源领域的合作。

海洋核动力平台是海上移动式小型核电站，是小型核反应堆与船舶工程的有机结合，可为海洋石油开采和偏远岛屿提供安全、有效的能源供给，也可用于大功率船舶和海水淡化领域。

_海上移动式小型核电站模型图（网络资料图）
_
海洋核动力平台属国内首创，平台技术可填补中国在民用核动力船舶领域的技术空白，形成具有自主知识产权的核心技术，对中国开发利用新能源和全球能源的发展具有重大意义和深远影响。

中船重工是国内最大的船舶集团和海军装备研制主体，集中了中国舰船研究、设计的主要力量，具备丰富的船舶与海洋工程总体设计技术及经验。

中船重工在年初称，它申报的国家能源重大科技创新工程海洋核动力平台示范工程项目已经得到国家发改委的同意。

另外，国家发改委还“请中船重工集团与相关单位加强合作，在原有船舶核动力技术基础上，结合当前工业化水平和民用核电技术要求……尽早实现我国海洋核动力平台‘零’突破”。

而在中广核方面， 2015年12月30日，国家发改委复函同意中广核申报的*ACPR50S*海洋核动力平台纳入能源科技创新“十三五”规划。

*ACPR50S是中广核自主研发的海上小型堆技术，单堆热功率为200MW*，可为海上油气田开采、海岛开发等领域的供电、供热和海水淡化提供电力。目前中广核正在开展ACPR50S小型堆示范项目的初步设计工作，预计2017年启动示范项目建设，2020年建成发电。

《第一财经日报》记者注意到，早在2014年，中船重工七一九研究所就挂牌成立了国家能源海洋核动力平台技术研发中心，从而成为国内首个国家级海洋核动力平台技术研发机构。该研发中心由位于湖北的中船重工七一九研究所发起，中国核动力研究设计院、中科华核电技术研究院有限公司、中海油研究总院等单位共同组建。

中国核动力研究设计院是另一家核电巨头中核集团旗下单位。中核集团曾在2014年称， 随着海洋战略的实施，极地考察工作越来越重要，而破冰船作为极地考察不可缺少的工具，急需发展。 中核集团将全力以赴推动破冰船研发项目。

*中核集团力推的海上小型堆形技术名叫ACP100S*。2015年5月的第三届能源论坛上，中国核动力研究设计院多用途模块化小堆总设计师宋丹戎称，用于海上石油开采方案的浮动式核电站ACP100S已完成总体方案设计，其设计、试验、关键设备研制等环节均已贯通，可很快具备工程应用条件。;2019年，电站建造调试完成，并投入运行。

官方资料显示，1月21日，中船重工与三大核能巨头之一的*国家电投*在北京举行战略合作框架协议签字仪式，双方就海洋核动力的未来发展进行了深入交流。

目前，尚不得知国家电投未来会推出哪种海上小型堆形技术。但知情者告诉本报记者，国家电投在这方面也具有其优势。

有两位核电人士向本报记者分析，由于上述三大核电巨头技术并不相同，这给了中船重工拥有更多的选择机会。这三家核电巨头之间因此展开激烈的竞争。其中一位核电人士对此评价：“这是好事情”。

http://www.yicai.com/news/2016/01/4744140.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

The US played around with the idea in the late 60's early 70's






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MH-1A





http://www.maritimeprofessional.com/blogs/post/nuclear-power-barge-sturgis-14771

It was parked off the coast of Panama for a while supplying power.


----------



## xunzi

antonius123 said:


> :
> That nuclear floating power plant is very vulnerable for tomahawk, torpedoes, air bombard, etc.


Bombing a nuclear plant is equivalent of using nuke and we will respond in kind. In fact, the threat is not from any states as we will nuke them. They know that. The threat is terrorist. With that, these floating nuked will have a built in protection which shut it self down in cases of any errors. Importantly, it locates in the Eastern coast, protecting us from any terrorists army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

A potential boost to China's energy security. Perhaps China can also float those to other coastal states in need of energy supply.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yantong1980

Well pretty risky if something wrong happen, but it have great potential. I know that Russian have the same idea, good that both in the same page.


----------



## xunzi

antonius123 said:


> I dont think China's government will be so dumb like that.
> 
> Why should China provoke US into nuclear war / WW3 ??


Building a floating nuclear power plant is provocative? LOL I repeat again, NOBODY can tell us what we can or can't do. We will build it if it fits our security and energy concern and anyone who bomb that nuclear plant, we will nuke that country. Are we clear on this?


----------



## kasper95

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> care to explain why we can't move 100km for China?


what's the purpose of building one,if its for electricity.how will you transmit the energy . so you can imagine why you cannot have it faraway from China and why you can't move it around like an aircraft carrier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somebozo

Why do I see that this project is actually a military application of building sea borne nuclear plants for future Chinese war ships?


----------



## qwerrty

floating power plant 





















floating island

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Aepsilons

Always Neutral said:


> IF YOU THINK BUYING A JUNK BUCKET FROM USSR MAKES YOU A CAPABLE OF PARKING IT IN US WATERS UR MORE DELUDED THAN I THOUGHT.



Junk Bucket? Tho the superstructure was based on the Varyag, the Liaoning had underwent massive refit and retrofitting and weapons upgrade. Its actually the largest carrier in Asia outside the USN. Larger, too, than the INS Vikramaditya.

She is a beauty , i must admit. The Chinese PLAN have done well.








Always Neutral said:


> WELL THAT IS WHAT YOU DID WITH A FLOATING CASINO.



Not bad tho, isn't it? Converting a 'casino' to this:











She's a beauty, imho.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vostok

Russian one to be completed in 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Always Neutral

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Junk Bucket? Tho the superstructure was based on the Varyag, the Liaoning had underwent massive refit and retrofitting and weapons upgrade. Its actually the largest carrier in Asia outside the USN. Larger, too, than the INS Vikramaditya.
> 
> She is a beauty , i must admit. The Chinese PLAN have done well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad tho, isn't it? Converting a 'casino' to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty, imho.



A beauty which has no value in military terms. She has never sailed more than a 1000 NM from Port. Ha after 20 years she is still to be even declared operational for combat. she will be good target practice for the USN. Take Taiwan militarily before planting a nuclear ship of the US Seaboard.


----------



## Akasa

Always Neutral said:


> A beauty which has no value in military terms. She has never sailed more than a 1000 NM from Port. Ha after 20 years she is still to be even declared operational for combat. she will be good target practice for the USN. Take Taiwan militarily before planting a nuclear ship of the US Seaboard.



Whoa, slow down there, buddy.

As far as the Chinese are concerned, the Liaoning is but a training ship for their navy, i.e., a vessel designed to transition their aircrew and sailors into the practice of operating a functioning aircraft carrier. She was never slated to be a combat vessel to begin with; the equipment aboard and operations undertaken thus far by the carrier is indicative of this. Granted, the carrier is fully combat-capable, but I highly doubt that the Chinese view the Liaoning the same way the USN views any one of their own CBGs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Always Neutral said:


> A beauty which has no value in military terms. She has never sailed more than a 1000 NM from Port. Ha after 20 years she is still to be even declared operational for combat. she will be good target practice for the USN. Take Taiwan militarily before planting a nuclear ship of the US Seaboard.



Why do you underesimate them? China's rise and relative success these past 20 years should be used as case to repudiate apprehensions of the Chinese ability. The Liaoning is , ultimately, a training carrier for their navy. True to naval tradition, the PLAN will seek to perform and perfect carrier systems and support systems before it will ever mobilize her CBG ashore. Besides, China, unlike the United States and other Western peerage , is not a historically interventionist state. They seek calm, growth, regional development as a tool to project Chinese influence abroad. Its part of the East Asian tendency for pro-development, progressive pathways over hostile interventionism that has characterized American and Western organizational political systems these past 2 centuries.

Ultimately, it is unwise to underestimate the Chinese. They , to a larger degree, are similar to Japanese spirit of dedication, tenacity, and silent self-improvement. Perfection is the ultimate goal.



qwerrty said:


>



@cnleio , have any more information on this?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*China's Nuclear Industry Goes Global*
By Jost Wübbeke and Guan Ting
February 11, 2016
A European nuclear plant built and operated by China? Unimaginable, one might say, as China still has to prove to be a reliable partner in operating critical infrastructure, meeting strict safety requirements, and managing the complex technology. Yet, nuclear reactors are about to be built with Chinese participation in the United Kingdom. And that is just the beginning. Chinese power corporations are initiating new projects all over the globe and have the potential to become the next big civil nuclear technology suppliers for several countries (see the map below). As this trend is assuming shape, the next decade will be critical to ensure that Chinese technology is safe and that China adheres to non-proliferation agreements.





*China’s nuclear energy strategy*

There is a strong desire among Chinese leaders to base future economic growth on innovation and to become a global supplier of high-tech commodities “created in China.” The objective is to seize strategic industries — photovoltaics, high-speed railways, computer chips and the like – and their global markets. The “One Belt, One Road” strategy is intended to shape global economic integration and trade by Chinese terms, advancing nuclear technology as one of China’s new high-tech export brands, as railways before. The business opportunities are tremendous, as building one nuclear power plant equals the value of several hundred thousand car exports.

Acting as salesmen, China’s leaders use any possible state visit to negotiate new nuclear deals, for which they promise generous financial backing. At home, everything has been in preparation for the “going out” years ahead. On basis of foreign technology and own original research, China has developed its own third generation reactors. The advanced reactors Hualong-1, CAP1400, and a high-temperature gas-cooled reactor design (HTR) are supposed to conquer international markets. To achieve that, the government is coping with combining the design development and global activities of the vigorously competing nuclear corporations.

China’s nuclear export ambitions coincide with an increase in market opportunities. As if the Fukushima incident did not happen, nuclear power is developing rapidly as countries around the world seek energy security and low-carbon power generation. And China wants a slice of that pie. However, China is fighting an uphill battle in a global nuclear market divided among the well-tested technologies of Canada, France, Russia, South Korea, and the United States. As Chinese home-grown technology does not yet enjoy a comparable reputation, the entry point for Chinese companies are projects that use foreign-built reactors, but use Chinese money and construction expertise.

China’s most recent nuclear projects around the globe fit into this pattern. In October 2015, China General Nuclear (CGN), one of the country’s three large nuclear enterprises, agreed with Électricité de France (EDF) to jointly invest in, construct, and operate two nuclear reactors at Hinkley Point C, United Kingdom. The reactor design is provided by EDF. Similarly, CGN and its largest domestic rival China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) entered into agreements with Romania and Argentina to build Canadian designed CANDU-6 reactors.

All this is only the first step. These projects are intended to create overseas experience for the Chinese companies and build trust among current and potential customers. Ultimately, China seeks to sell its own reactor designs, especially the Hualong-1 and CAP1400. This strategy seems to have bright prospects for success.

The nuclear enterprises base additional Hualong-1 projects on preceding projects with foreign technology. The deal with EDF to build the reactors at Hinkley Point C also includes an agreement to collaborate towards constructing a Hualong-1 reactor at Bradwell. The UK government has yet to make a decision on the project. The Argentinian government already agreed to build a Hualong-1 at the Atucha site in Buenos Aires province.

China’s third largest nuclear enterprise, the State Power Investment Cooperation (SPIC), is in negotiations with the Turkish government about the construction of two CAP1400 reactors. CNNC’s most advanced projects are in Pakistan, with two Chinese small-sized reactors already in operation and two more under construction. In August 2015, the first Chinese overseas construction project for Hualong-1 started in Karachi.

How can China enter a market dominated by others for decades? Chinese firms offer a complete package including state of the art technology, financing, and construction services. With 30 nuclear plants in operation and 21 under construction at home, China has gathered plenty of knowledge about how to build and run a plant. In addition, the government supports the oversea projects with generous concessional loans (see table).

_Table: Funding of Chinese banks for global activities of nuclear enterprises. CNEG = China Nuclear Engineering Group.




With these resources, the nuclear enterprises are able to initiate and revive projects that had previously stalled due to financial shortfalls. Before the participation of CGN, the Hinkley Point C projects ran out of funds despite a U.K. government loan guarantee of 2 billion pounds. Similarly, the Cernavoda project in Romania was on the verge of failure before when GDF Suez, CEZ and RWE, and other major shareholders withdrew from the project.

*Safety and non-proliferation concerns*

Nuclear power is never going to be 100 percent safe, but with its untested technology, China’s nuclear industry is under particular pressure to prove its reliability. Xing Ji, the chief designer of Hualong-1, claims that the reactor is among the safest in the world. However, China itself just began building its own demonstration projects for Hualong-1 in Fujian and Guangxi. Every future foreign project that might deploy technologies developed in China, and in particular the Karachi project in Pakistan already under construction, will be an adventurous experiment.

It will be essential for China to convince its prospective customers of its technology. In this regard, it made a step forward as the Hualong-1 passed the IAEA’s Generic Reactor Safety Review in December 2014. However, the greatest challenge will be to pass the European Utilities Review and similar procedures in the United Kingdom. This will not only take approximately five years and a lot of funding, but also put the reactor design through thorough examinations. If the Hualong-1 can obtain these core approvals, it will experience a real boost on global markets. The results of these assessments will critically decide the success of Chinese overseas ambitions. The assessments will have to be very strict, in order to avoid any possibility of a Chinese reactor experiencing a negative incident in Europe or anywhere else.

Chinese-built reactors in countries with a mature nuclear regulatory framework will hopefully be as safe as the existing reactors in these countries. However, Chinese nuclear enterprises also try to tap markets without much previous nuclear experience such as Kenya, Jordan, and Algeria. Chinese nuclear regulators, already grappling to supervise the rapid domestic nuclear build-up, will hardly be able to ensure the safety standards of exported nuclear equipment. China’s future customers will likely also have insufficient regulatory regimes to assess the safety implications of nuclear projects.

China will also face pressure to comply with non-proliferation regimes as it expands its nuclear energy trade. In Pakistan, China has the most favorable conditions for testing its technology abroad, and no competition from other suppliers. Pakistan is currently the most important buyer of China’s home-grown nuclear technology. For the CNNC, which builds these reactors, its Pakistan activities are central for its global strategy.

However, these deals may undermine global regimes intended to control the spread of nuclear weapons-related materials and technologies. The Nuclear Suppliers Group, which unites the most important supplier countries of nuclear technology, prohibits the supply of nuclear equipment to non-signatories of the Treaty on the Non-Proliferation of Nuclear Weapons such as Pakistan. China is undermining this rule with its activities at the Chashma and Karachi sites. These engagements can further aggravate the security situation in Southern Asia.

Thirty years from now, we will possibly see dozens of reactors outside of China built by Chinese companies and possibly even using Chinese designs. It is therefore of the highest interest for both China and its foreign customers to make sure that the technology is safe. The experiences with the demonstration projects of Hualong-1 in Fujian and Guangxi may decide China’s success in the global market.

If Chinese technology turns out not to be safe, international customers may refuse to buy Chinese technology despite the fact that it will be offered with generous financial support. China has a lot homework to do if it really wants to become a major global supplier of nuclear technology. A pivotal step to demonstrating the reliability of the technology is a more transparent nuclear industry and safety regime within China itself.

China’s Nuclear Industry Goes Global | The Diplomat
_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China Could Have an Advanced Nuclear Reactor Next Year*

*Two high-temperature, gas-cooled reactors under construction in Shandong will make up the first commercial-scale plant of its type in the world.*

By Richard Martin

February 11, 2016

*In what would be a milestone for advanced nuclear power*, China’s Nuclear Engineering Construction Corporation plans to start up a high-temperature, gas-cooled pebble-bed nuclear reactor in Shandong province, south of Beijing, late next year. Examples of the so-called Generation IV reactors that go beyond today’s conventional reactor technology, the twin 105-megawatt reactors would be the first of their type built at commercial scale in the world.






Construction of the plant is nearly complete, and the next 18 months will be spent installing the reactor components, running tests, and loading the fuel before the reactors go critical in November 2017, said Zhang Zuoyi, director of the Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology, a division of Tsinghua University that has developed the technology over the last decade and a half, in an interview at the institute’s campus 30 miles south of Beijing. If it’s successful, the 210-megawatt plant in Shandong will be followed by a 600-megawatt facility in Jiangxi province. Beyond that, China plans to sell these reactors internationally; in January, Chinese president Xi Jinping signed an agreement with King Salman bin Abdulaziz to construct a high-temperature gas-cooled reactor in Saudi Arabia.

“This technology is going to be on the world market within the next five years,” Zhang predicts. “We are developing these reactors to belong to the world.”

Pebble-bed reactors that use helium gas as the heat transfer medium and run at very high temperatures—up to 950 °C—have been in development for decades. The Chinese reactor is based on a design originally developed in Germany, and the German company SGL Group is supplying the billiard-ball-size graphite spheres that encase thousands of tiny “pebbles” of uranium fuel. Seven high-temperature gas-cooled reactors have been built, but only two units remain in operation, both relatively small: an experimental 10-megawatt pebble-bed reactor at the Tsinghua Institute campus, which reached full power in 2003, and a similar reactor in Japan.

During a recent visit to the Tsinghua facility, technologists were testing the huge helium blower that will circulate the gas coolant at the Shandong site once it starts up. Such high-temperature reactors are immune to meltdown because they don’t require elaborate external cooling systems of the sort that failed at Fukushima, Japan, in 2011. The graphite coating protects the fuel from breaking down, even at temperatures well beyond those found in the reactor core during operation, and once the interior temperature passes a certain threshold, the nuclear reactions slow, cooling the reactor and making it essentially self-regulating. And while pebble-bed reactors do not totally solve the problem of nuclear waste, the fuel’s form also gives rise to multiple options for waste disposal. China’s eventual goal is to eliminate or greatly reduce waste by recycling the spent fuel.

One of the main hurdles to building these reactors is the cost of the fuel and of the reactor components. But China’s sheer size could help overcome that barrier. “There have been studies that indicate that if reactors are mass-produced, they can drive down costs,” says Charles Forsberg, executive director of the MIT Nuclear Fuel Cycle Project. “The Chinese market is large enough to make that potentially possible.”

*Several other advanced-reactor projects are under way in China*, including work on a molten-salt reactor fueled by thorium rather than uranium (a collaboration with Oak Ridge National Laboratory, where the technology originated in the 1960s), a traveling-wave reactor (in collaboration with TerraPower, the startup funded by Bill Gates), and a sodium-cooled fast reactor being built by the Chinese Institute for Atomic Energy (see “China Details Next-Gen Nuclear Reactor Program” and “TerraPower Quietly Explores New Nuclear Reactor Strategy”).

Indeed, China is rapidly becoming a test bed for innovative nuclear power technologies that have stalled in the United States and Europe. “What you are seeing is serious intent,” says Forsberg. “They may kick greenhouse gases out of their power sector before we do because of that serious intent.”

China Could Have an Advanced Nuclear Reactor Next Year

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Chinese team makes unexpected fusion breakthrough*

09 FEBRUARY 16 by MICHAEL RUNDLE

[URL='http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2016-02/09/china-fusion-breakthrough/viewgallery/625056']


Researchers at the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) said they were able to heat hydrogen to nearly three times the temperature at the core of the Sun, and keep it there for 102 seconds. _Institute of Physical Science_[/URL]

The march to sustainable nuclear fusion appears to have made serious progress, after a Chinese research group said it sustained a superheated plasma gas at 49.99 million degrees C for more than a minute.

Researchers at the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) said they were able to heat the gas to nearly three times the temperature at the core of the Sun, and keep it there for 102 seconds.

The experiment involved using a ring-shaped reactor at the Institute of Physical Science in Hefei, China, to heat up and control hydrogen gas to extreme temperatures, and hold it in place away from the walls of the ring using high-powered magnets.

Doing this is extremely difficult, and previous experiments have only managed to do so for less than a minute, at most. The Chinese team have been able, it seems, to demonstrate new techniques for increasing that time significantly, and hope to increase even that record by a factor of 10 in the next few years.

In itself the process demonstrated by the EAST team does not generate power, but it is regarded as a critical technical piece in the puzzle. Nuclear fusion would involve using massive amounts of energy to creation a fusion reaction, and sustaining that reaction for long enough to get more energy out than was put in at the start. Doing so requires controlling the hydrogen plasma, which is the Chinese team's goal.

The implications of true nuclear fusion remain extraordinary; the ultimate goal is a new form of clean, cheap, sustainable nuclear power, which would not require the use of extremely rare elements. In theory it would represent an escape from the reliance on fossil fuels and older, more dangerous and dirty nuclear fission technology.




Scientists at the Max Planck Institute were able to use their Greifswald machine to heat hydrogen to 100 million degrees K for a short period, they announced last week.

STEFAN SAUER/AFP/Getty Images
The Chinese breakthrough comes less than a week after a team at the Max Planck Institute in Greifswald, Germany, were able to heat hydrogen to even more intense temperatures -- up to 100 million degrees C -- but for much shorter periods of time. The German government has dedicated more than £1 billion to the search for nuclear fusion, even while the ultimate goal is still seen as being decades away.

In terms of raw temperatures, 50 million degrees C is a mere mild breeze. The hottest-ever man-made temperature -- and as far as we know, the hottest spot in the universe -- reached 5.5 trillion degrees C, and was created in 2012 inside the Large Hadron Collider. While only sustained for a fraction of a second, that experiment was enough to smash particles apart and create quark-gluon plasma, an exotic form of matter that existed immediately after the Big Bang.

According to the South China Morning Post, the Chinese team at EAST said their new record was still below their own targets, which is to sustain a temperature of around 100 million degrees C for 1,000 seconds. Doing so would be an astonishing achievement, though would still leave humanity years away from a commercially viable fusion solution.

Fortunately, there is international collaboration -- chaotic, but real -- on fusion as well as competition: China is a member of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor project, currently under construction in France, which aims at producing a reactor capable of 500 megawatts of fusion output for 400 seconds. The EAST team has said their data could be of use for that effort, though it may still be decades away from completion.

Nuclear fusion: Chinese team makes breakthrough (Wired UK)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xunzi

We need to destroy the notion that nothing is impossible. With energy sufficiency, the sky is the limit. In the next 50 years, we should be able to field a viable commercial fusion and this will end the oil war being wage around the world by our US partner.


----------



## Always Neutral

SinoSoldier said:


> Whoa, slow down there, buddy.
> 
> As far as the Chinese are concerned, the Liaoning is but a training ship for their navy, i.e., a vessel designed to transition their aircrew and sailors into the practice of operating a functioning aircraft carrier. She was never slated to be a combat vessel to begin with; the equipment aboard and operations undertaken thus far by the carrier is indicative of this. Granted, the carrier is fully combat-capable, but I highly doubt that the Chinese view the Liaoning the same way the USN views any one of their own CBGs.



Do you even bother to read to whom i posted it too? The fanboy claimed Liaoning was operational which as somebody in the Defence Industry I know it is not. You have rightly pointed out that this is the Chinese Navy's attempt to develop CBG future strategy and till we see its successful implementation in maritime ops we can just wait and watch. Only two Navies have fully developed the same and utilized it in War after the World War. The USN and the RN. Today USN is the boss. Two Navies have demonstrated part capabilities that is the French Navy and the Indian Navy. None of the other Navies are capable of boasting about it. Even the Russian capability has never been tested though I suspect they are just below the Royal Navy.


----------



## Dragon Emperor

Fusion reactor can power colony ships to Mars.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

xunzi said:


> We need to destroy the notion that nothing is impossible. With energy sufficiency, the sky is the limit. In the next 50 years, we should be able to field a viable commercial fusion and this will end the oil war being wage around the world by our US partner.



alot of things are impossible. That is why research money is funneled to certain projects. The key to success is to identify which areas will pay off the most. Remember that we are actually nearing alot of physical limits right now.


----------



## xunzi

FairAndUnbiased said:


> alot of things are impossible. That is why research money is funneled to certain projects. The key to success is to identify which areas will pay off the most. Remember that we are actually nearing alot of physical limits right now.


Nothing is impossible without the trial and error. The belief that there is a limitation will doom the evolution of mankind.

This is why we must pursue nuclear energy at any cost. We must dominate in this area for the our future generation to compete.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

xunzi said:


> Nothing is impossible without the trial and error. The belief that there is a limitation will doom the evolution of mankind.
> 
> This is why we must pursue nuclear energy at any cost. We must dominate in this area for the our future generation to compete.



belief doesn't change the fact that thermodynamics and solid state physics just doesn't allow certain things.


----------



## xunzi

FairAndUnbiased said:


> belief doesn't change the fact that thermodynamics and solid state physics just doesn't allow certain things.


It has little to do with fusion. In fact, what we learn about the universe and the known matter that shape the technology we used today is about 5%. There is still enough amount of information that we haven't discover. Each of these discovered will lead to new possibilities. It is this reason that we must strive to pursuit any possibilities. Belief in limitation on the physical boundary is not the type you would expect from a scientific powerhouse. You may be right that we need to put more fund into practical research but make no mistake about it, theoretical science worth as much as applied science. It paves the ways for understanding how science works.


----------



## TaiShang

*China plans 30 overseas nuclear power units by 2030*
Xinhua, March 1, 2016

China aims to build 30 nuclear power units in countries involved with the Belt and Road Initiative by 2030, Sun Qin, president of China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC), said Tuesday.

The CNNC has reached bilateral agreements on nuclear energy cooperation with countries including Argentina, Brazil, Egypt, Britain, France and Jordan, Sun said.

More than 70 countries are now planning or are already developing their own nuclear power projects, and it is estimated 130 more nuclear power units will have been built by 2020, Sun said.

The CNNC is willing to cooperate with countries throughout the whole nuclear power industry chain. It will actively promote localization of the technology and strive to establish an integrated industrial system for countries involved with the Belt and Road Initiative, Sun said.

Currently China has 30 nuclear power generating units with a capacity of 28 million gw and another 24 units are under construction, all of which are on land.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## oprih

With Chinese proven expertise when it comes to building, designing and managing nuclear power plants, I'm sure more countries will want to cooperate with China when it comes to this department.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

oprih said:


> With Chinese proven expertise when it comes to building, designing and managing nuclear power plants, I'm sure more countries will want to cooperate with China when it comes to this department.



I believe with AIIB and BRICS Bank on the line, China has a good chance to surpass the target number much earlier. This year is the year of OBOR. We will see lots of development.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

TaiShang said:


> I believe with AIIB and BRICS Bank on the line, China has a good chance to surpass the target number much earlier. This year is the year of OBOR. We will see lots of development.




Industrial Exports !!!

The global market is now third gen, very competitive. The biggest competitor for CGN is Toshiba-Westinghouse from Japan, followed by Areva from France and KHNP from South Korea. Rosatom from Russia is also very active.






Despite fierce competition, CGN-CNNC has confidence in offering a comprehensive *“one-stop shop”* for nuclear power needs - from design to construction, financing, fuel supply, waste management and other services. _“If you choose the HPR1000, it’s like you’re joining a big family”_ said Yang Maochun, a deputy general manager of CGN’s international business department. Source: China ramping up its nuclear industry, with plans for exporting reactors « nuclear-news

@Chinese-Dragon @Nihonjin1051 @Daniel808 @Tiqiu

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tiqiu

Shotgunner51 said:


> The global market is now third gen, very competitive. The biggest competitor for CGN is Toshiba-Westinghouse from Japan, followed by Areva from France and KHNP from South Korea. Rosatm from Russia is also very active.
> 
> View attachment 296221
> 
> 
> Despite fierce competition, CGN-CNNC has confidence in offering a comprehensive *“one-stop shop”* for nuclear power needs - from design to construction, financing, fuel supply, waste management and other services. _“If you choose the HPR1000, it’s like you’re joining a big family”_ said Yang Maochun, a deputy general manager of CGN’s international business department. Source: China ramping up its nuclear industry, with plans for exporting reactors « nuclear-news
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon @Nihonjin1051 @Daniel808 @Tiqiu


Remember the UK nuclear plant deal President Xi struck in his Last year visit to London, in which China will provide finance to the Chinese/French joint venture project co. witch will utilise Chinese/French tech. and equipments? I think the significance of that deal is that it has set up a precedent for the similar deals in the future. China chose UK for a reason: she is the birth place of common law, the mother of all modern laws; UK is an example/precedent for all others to follow. No wonder the Queen mother used "defining moment" in her addressing speech to Xi.

So it is a logic that now we see 30 nuclear plants are planned along the one belt one road in conjunction with the AIIB. Unfortunately Japan has not joined, otherwise it would be a true win-win for all pro development countries including Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China to Build Floating Nuclear Power Station*

2016-03-02 17:25:33 

Xinhua Web Editor: Huang Yue






China will start construction of a floating nuclear power station by the end of 2016. [Photo: yicai.com]

*China will start construction of a floating nuclear power station by the end of this year, a senior corporate executive said*.

*The facility, designed to power offshore oil and gas drilling, island development and remote areas, is scheduled to be put into operation in 2019*, said Sun Qin, board chairman of the National Nuclear Corporation.

The company holds all the intellectual property rights of the floating nuclear reactor, said Sun, a deputy to the National People's Congress, before the opening of the annual legislative session.

Currently, China has 30 nuclear power generating units in operation and another 24 units are under construction, all on land.

China to Build Floating Nuclear Power Station

*Floating, Movable Nuclear Plants Being Built in China*

MAR 2, 2016 12:15 PM ET // BY TRACY STAEDTER

In a strange twist of energy development, *China is building at least three nuclear plants to power offshore oil and gas drilling*.

The plants, scheduled to be finished by 2019, will float on the high seas and can be shipped to any location in the world.

*In addition to powering offshore oil and gas production, the country could export the energy to other countries by floating the plant to a coastline and selling the energy directly*, reported Michael Zey in the Examiner.

China could also deliver the same resource to any of the artificial islands it’s currently building in the South China Sea.

The fact that it's investing heavily in nuclear power should come as no surprise.

China consumes the most electricity of any country on the planet. According to the World Fact Book, China used roughly 5.4 billion MW in 2014 compared to the United States, which used about 4.6 billion MW in 2013.

And it produces and consumes almost as much coal as the entire world, according to the US Energy Information Administration. That’s a lot of energy and a lot of pollution. Switching to nuclear would greatly reduce pollution and help China reach its goal of becoming a net energy exporter.

How Nuclear Power Saves Lives

Already it has 30 nuclear power plants in operation with another 24 units under construction. By 2050, it wants to have 110 nuclear power plants.

In the United States, only one new nuclear power plant is coming online in the near future, the plants at Watts Bar in Tennessee.

But China’s floating plant will not be the first of its kind. Russia has been working on a floating nuclear power plant for year — the Akademik Lomonosov — and it’s scheduled for deployment this October.

Floating, Movable Nuclear Plants Being Built in China : Discovery News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

*May 08, 2016*
china, energy, nuclear, world

China's CAP1400 reactor design has successfully passed the International Atomic Energy Agency's (IAEA's) Generic Reactor Safety Review (GRSR).

The CAP1400 is an enlarged version of the AP1000 pressurized water reactor developed from the Westinghouse original by SNPTC with consulting input from the Toshiba-owned company. As one of China's 16 strategic projects under its National Science and Technology Development Plan, the CAP1400 is intended to be deployed in large numbers across the country. The reactor design may also be exported.

International use of the CAP1400 is still dependent on meeting country-specific standards and requirements, but passing the IAEA safety review will make this process easier.

In September 2014, the Chinese nuclear regulator approved the preliminary safety analysis report of the CAP1400 reactor design following a 17-month review. The National Nuclear Safety Administration's safety review involved more than 260 experts, 30 meetings to discuss it and responding to more than 5000 questions, according to SNPTC. As a result of the review, more than 1000 work orders were drawn up.

Site preparation is already underway for two demonstration CAP1400 units at Huaneng Group's Shidaowan site in Shandong province. The pouring of first concrete is expected to take place soon.





http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/05/chinas-1400-megawatt-nuclear-reactor.html

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Blabla

onebyone said:


> *May 08, 2016*
> china, energy, nuclear, world
> 
> China's CAP1400 reactor design has successfully passed the International Atomic Energy Agency's (IAEA's) Generic Reactor Safety Review (GRSR).
> 
> The CAP1400 is an enlarged version of the AP1000 pressurized water reactor developed from the Westinghouse original by SNPTC with consulting input from the Toshiba-owned company. As one of China's 16 strategic projects under its National Science and Technology Development Plan, the CAP1400 is intended to be deployed in large numbers across the country. The reactor design may also be exported.
> 
> International use of the CAP1400 is still dependent on meeting country-specific standards and requirements, but passing the IAEA safety review will make this process easier.
> 
> In September 2014, the Chinese nuclear regulator approved the preliminary safety analysis report of the CAP1400 reactor design following a 17-month review. The National Nuclear Safety Administration's safety review involved more than 260 experts, 30 meetings to discuss it and responding to more than 5000 questions, according to SNPTC. As a result of the review, more than 1000 work orders were drawn up.
> 
> Site preparation is already underway for two demonstration CAP1400 units at Huaneng Group's Shidaowan site in Shandong province. The pouring of first concrete is expected to take place soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://nextbigfuture.com/2016/05/chinas-1400-megawatt-nuclear-reactor.html


What is the difference in technology between CAP 1400 nuclear reactor and the reactor used normally in the world ?


----------



## Beidou2020

*China has successfully designed digital control safety system (DCS) for nuclear power plants after over 10 years, becoming the fourth country to independently grasp the technology after the US, France and Japan.*

The State Assets Administration Committee and China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group (CGN) announced at a press conference Wednesday that *Chinese-made and designed DCS have received an independent engineering review in the I&C System (IERICS) report of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)*, thepaper.cn reported. 

The DCS, or Hemu System, controls more than 260 systems in a nuclear power plant, the running of nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment and all sorts of processes, and is seen as the nuclear plant's "nerve center." It also monitors the plant and shuts it down in emergencies. 

*In the past, China relied on importing DCS, which is expensive and has information safety issues. *

*So far, only CGN and Japanese Mitsubishi Corporation in the world have the ability to develop, produce, identify, operate and maintain the DCS. *

China Technology, which is under CGN, was established in 2005 and the company began DCS research and development in 2007. 

China Technology general manager Jiang Guojin told thepaper.cn that IERICS reviews the safety, structure design, software and hardware design, and developing process of a system. The review result is seen by all 151 IAEA member states. 

*It means that the system has acquired a "ticket" to the global market and has great significance for Chinese nuclear equipment manufacturers to promote its global influence, *said Jiang. 

In April, the IAEA expert group finished eight days of on-site inspections. The review lasted 10 months, and the company had to explain more than 200 technologies and had more than 100 files reviewed. 

According to Jiang, the Hemu System is being used in the construction of multiple new machines, with its safety and advanced technologies in use. 

It can save every nuclear machine group 300 million yuan and be used to revise China's current nuclear plants and new plants in development, Jiang added.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## xunzi

Glad to see the hurdle getting break one by one. We need to dominate nuclear realm if we want to survive in the next decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Russia doesnt have one? 

Btw Congrats China for this achievement.


----------



## TaiShang

Beidou2020 said:


> *China has successfully designed digital control safety system (DCS) for nuclear power plants after over 10 years, becoming the fourth country to independently grasp the technology after the US, France and Japan.*
> 
> The State Assets Administration Committee and China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group (CGN) announced at a press conference Wednesday that *Chinese-made and designed DCS have received an independent engineering review in the I&C System (IERICS) report of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)*, thepaper.cn reported.
> 
> The DCS, or Hemu System, controls more than 260 systems in a nuclear power plant, the running of nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment and all sorts of processes, and is seen as the nuclear plant's "nerve center." It also monitors the plant and shuts it down in emergencies.
> 
> *In the past, China relied on importing DCS, which is expensive and has information safety issues. *
> 
> *So far, only CGN and Japanese Mitsubishi Corporation in the world have the ability to develop, produce, identify, operate and maintain the DCS. *
> 
> China Technology, which is under CGN, was established in 2005 and the company began DCS research and development in 2007.
> 
> China Technology general manager Jiang Guojin told thepaper.cn that IERICS reviews the safety, structure design, software and hardware design, and developing process of a system. The review result is seen by all 151 IAEA member states.
> 
> *It means that the system has acquired a "ticket" to the global market and has great significance for Chinese nuclear equipment manufacturers to promote its global influence, *said Jiang.
> 
> In April, the IAEA expert group finished eight days of on-site inspections. The review lasted 10 months, and the company had to explain more than 200 technologies and had more than 100 files reviewed.
> 
> According to Jiang, the Hemu System is being used in the construction of multiple new machines, with its safety and advanced technologies in use.
> 
> It can save every nuclear machine group 300 million yuan and be used to revise China's current nuclear plants and new plants in development, Jiang added.



Good development for China's export in nuclear energy generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

This is quite an achievement 











30 billion yuan shaved off the cost of the 100 or so nuclear plants to be built over the next 15 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Beast

Rajaraja Chola said:


> Russia doesnt have one?
> 
> Btw Congrats China for this achievement.


Russia? Russia is over rated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Max

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Beidou2020

*IAEA completes review of China-developed DCS FirmSys*

BEIJING, July 13 (Xinhua) -- China's Digital Control System (DCS) FirmSys has passed a review by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), the country's state-owned assets watchdog said on Wednesday.

This will help China's manufacturing industry expand its influence and boost its global presence, the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission of the State Council said on its website.

DCS, which can control the operation of over 260 systems and nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment, is vital to nuclear power plants, ensuring safety, reliability and stability.

Following the United States, France and Japan, China is the fourth country with its own DCS.

*DCS FirmSys, cheaper than its foreign counterparts, has been widely used in China's nuclear power plants, and is expected to be used in aviation and shipbuilding in the future.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Beast said:


> Russia? Russia is over rated.



I wont exactly call that, as most of the defence and design stuff in China is the legacy of the soviets. And China has developed from those system


----------



## Beast

Rajaraja Chola said:


> I wont exactly call that, as most of the defence and design stuff in China is the legacy of the soviets. And China has developed from those system


Not really. In terms of warship, it's mostly indigenous from 071 LDP, 056 corvette and Type052D destroyer. While air force of J-10, JF-17 and J-20. It's more like a 50/50 percent and mostly external appearance looks like but inside is totally different from any soviet era setup.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Beidou2020 said:


> *China has successfully designed digital control safety system (DCS) for nuclear power plants after over 10 years, becoming the fourth country to independently grasp the technology after the US, France and Japan.*
> 
> The State Assets Administration Committee and China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group (CGN) announced at a press conference Wednesday that *Chinese-made and designed DCS have received an independent engineering review in the I&C System (IERICS) report of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)*, thepaper.cn reported.
> 
> The DCS, or Hemu System, controls more than 260 systems in a nuclear power plant, the running of nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment and all sorts of processes, and is seen as the nuclear plant's "nerve center." It also monitors the plant and shuts it down in emergencies.
> 
> *In the past, China relied on importing DCS, which is expensive and has information safety issues. *
> 
> *So far, only CGN and Japanese Mitsubishi Corporation in the world have the ability to develop, produce, identify, operate and maintain the DCS. *
> 
> China Technology, which is under CGN, was established in 2005 and the company began DCS research and development in 2007.
> 
> China Technology general manager Jiang Guojin told thepaper.cn that IERICS reviews the safety, structure design, software and hardware design, and developing process of a system. The review result is seen by all 151 IAEA member states.
> 
> *It means that the system has acquired a "ticket" to the global market and has great significance for Chinese nuclear equipment manufacturers to promote its global influence, *said Jiang.
> 
> In April, the IAEA expert group finished eight days of on-site inspections. The review lasted 10 months, and the company had to explain more than 200 technologies and had more than 100 files reviewed.
> 
> According to Jiang, the Hemu System is being used in the construction of multiple new machines, with its safety and advanced technologies in use.
> 
> It can save every nuclear machine group 300 million yuan and be used to revise China's current nuclear plants and new plants in development, Jiang added.



That's great news but I'm curious if Japan also have DCS why did Fukushima happened?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

Nice. Hope to see more rapid development in nuclear energy in the future after China joins in.



Jlaw said:


> That's great news but I'm curious if Japan also have DCS why did Fukushima happened?



AFAIK, Fukushima's nuclear plant was built in the 1960s with outdated technology. And unfortunately, adding to that they had an earthquake and tsunami wrecking it simultaneously.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Mista said:


> Nice. Hope to see more rapid development in nuclear energy in the future after China joins in.
> 
> 
> 
> AFAIK, Fukushima's nuclear plant was built in the 1960s with outdated technology. Adding to that they had an earthquake and tsunami wrecking it simultaneously.



That is true. I did read that the Fuku nuclear power plants were third generation ones. I supposed the DCS is for current and future nuclear power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mista

Jlaw said:


> That is true. I did read that the Fuku nuclear power plants were third generation ones. I supposed the DCS is for current and future nuclear power plants.



They are using Generation II reactors. The latest are the Generation III reactors, and the Generation IV reactors are being researched now to be used commercially in the future. 


Generation I reactor (early prototypes, research reactors, non-commercial power producing reactors)
Generation II reactor (most current nuclear power plants 1965–1996)
Generation III reactor (evolutionary improvements of existing designs 1996-now)
Generation IV reactor (technologies still under development unknown start date, possibly 2030)



> Generation IV reactors (Gen IV) are a set of nuclear reactor designs currently being researched for commercial applications. Most of these designs, with the exception of the BN-1200 reactor, are generally not expected to be available for commercial construction before 2030–40. Presently the majority of reactors in operation around the world are considered second generation reactor systems, as the vast majority of the first-generation systems were retired some time ago, and there are only a dozen or so Generation III reactors in operation (2014).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rajaraja Chola

Beast said:


> Not really. In terms of warship, it's mostly indigenous from 071 LDP, 056 corvette and Type052D destroyer. While air force of J-10, JF-17 and J-20. It's more like a 50/50 percent and mostly external appearance looks like but inside is totally different from any soviet era setup.



It does not contradict my point nor urs. It was developed. Or put it this way. Evolved from Soviet designs into Chinese designs and modifications.


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese I&C system passes IAEA review*
15 July 2016

*A Chinese-developed digital instrumentation and control (I&C) system for nuclear power plants recently passed an independent review by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA). *
​






_The FirmSys safety I&C system (Image: CGN)_ ​
At a press conference held in Beijing on 13 July, China General Nuclear (CGN) spokesman Huang Xiaofei announced that the FirmSys digital I&C system developed by its Beijing CTEC System Engineering Co Ltd subsidiary had successfully completed an IAEA Independent Engineering Review of Instrumentation and Control Systems (IERICS). He said this marks a major milestone for China's equipment manufacturing sector.

The IAEA began its review of the FirmSys I&C system in June 2015 and a three-day pre-assessment was completed last November. In April, an IAEA expert mission completed an eight-day on-site review. The IERICS team has examined the system's platform architecture, security features, hardware, software, communications, testing and validation process and other system applications.

The IAEA team concluded that FirmSys meets IAEA Safety Standard requirements.

The company described the system as the "nerve centre" of a nuclear power plant, capable of controlling more than 260 plant systems running nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment and process conditions. It plays an important role in the safe, reliable and stable operation of nuclear power plants, it said.

CTEC officially launched research and development of nuclear-grade digital control systems in 2007. The company released its first nuclear digital I&C system - FirmSys - in 2010. In September 2011, CTEC commissioned Germany's Institute for Safety Technology (ISTec) - a subsidiary of independent testing service provider TÜV Rheinland - to carry out independent verification and validation of the FirmSys platform. In November 2014, ISTec confirmed the FirmSys system meets international standards for use in nuclear power plant I&C systems.

According to CGN, FirmSys has already been used in the upgrades of several of China's operating plants and in the construction of new units. It is currently being installed at units 5 and 6 of the Yangjiang plant, as well as units 5 and 6 of the Hongyanhe plant. It has also been specified for use in the demonstration Hualong One units at Fangchenggang units 3 and 4 and the ACPR1000 reactors at Tianwan units 5 and 6. In addition, the system is also to be used in the demonstration HTR-PM high-temperature gas-cooled reactors at Shidaowan.

CGN said China is now the fourth country - after the USA, France and Japan - to be able to supply such systems.

The company estimates that installation of its system in a Chinese plant would cost about CNY 300 million ($45 million) less than a comparable imported system.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News_

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/C-Chinese-IC-system-passes-IAEA-review-1507164.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

August 04, 2016






*China Nuclear Engineering Group Corporation (CNEC) has signed a cooperation agreementwith an Indonesian nuclear enterprise to promote the 4th generation of High TemperatureGas-Cooled Reactors (HTGR) on Monday, according to the official website of CNEC.

Wang Shoujun, chairman of CNEC, signed the agreement on Aug. 1 with Djarot SulistioWisnubroto, chairman of Indonesia's National Nuclear Energy Agency (BATAN), to jointlydevelop HTGRs and train professionals. The agreement was signed during the secondofficial Meeting of Cultural and People-to-People Exchange between China and Indonesia.

In order to better understand the Indonesian market, Wang visited BATAN in June, atwhich point the two parties reached a consensus about the issue.

To meet increasing demands for electricity, Indonesia aims to construct large light waterreactors in populated areas including Java, Bali, Madura Island and Sumatra, and toconstruct small HTGRs on Kalimantan and Sulawesi starting from 2027. Before thecommercial-use reactors, Indonesia plans to construct HTGRs for experimental use. Thefirst HTGR is scheduled to start construction in 2017

Besides Indonesia, CNEC has entered negotiations with various countries and regionsincluding Pakistan, Djibouti, Brazil, Saudi Arab and ASEAN countries to promote HTGR.Wang said that the global spread of HTGR shows CNEC's ambition to become an owner ofnuclear power rather than just a builder of nuclear power stations.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

*UK ties with China at risk over nuclear plant deal*
Home / World / UK ties with China at risk over nuclear plant deal
By AFP
August 07, 2016
Latest : World

10
0







LONDON: Britain´s decision to delay final approval for the Hinkley Point nuclear power plant risks cooling relations with economic powerhouse China under new prime minister Theresa May, analysts say.

May´s predecessor David Cameron, who quit after the June referendum vote to leave the European Union, made strong ties with Beijing central to his economic policy.

During a state visit last year, Britain rolled out the red carpet for Chinese President Xi Jinping as it sought to attract investment to its austerity-hit economy.

Cameron said Britain would be China´s "best partner in the West" as they signed £40 billion (47 billion euros, $53 billion) of deals, including Beijing taking a £6 billion stake in Hinkley Point, Britain´s first new nuclear plant in a generation.

A ceremony to sign the £18 billion Hinkley Point deal was planned for July 29, the day after the other player in the deal, French energy giant EDF, finally approved the project which had deeply divided its top management as critics fear it could bankrupt the French utility.

However, the French government, which owns 85 percent of EDF, has been doggedly determined to get Hinkley Point approved as it sees the project as crucial for the long-term viability of France´s nuclear industry.

But Britain´s new leader May, who took power on July 13, had already decided to delay the final decision on the project, which is now expected in September.

There are questions over whether the delay could jeopardise ties between Britain and China, the world´s second biggest economy, at a time when London will need to build strong trade links post-Brexit.

Chinese state media reacted to the delay by saying it "adds uncertainties to the ´Golden Era´ of China-UK ties".

Beijing "cannot tolerate" any accusation that its investment would threaten British national security, the official Xinhua news agency said.

While it is still unclear whether May, a former home secretary, will scrap or approve the project, her joint chief of staff has previously made his scepticism clear.

Howard Wheeldon, a defence and strategic analyst with his own consultancy, predicted the delay "probably marks the end of the scheme as we have come to know it."

"We just cannot afford to take such a massive, costly and -- given that it will only supply seven percent of the UK´s electricity needs -- unnecessary risk," he said.

The prime minister´s official spokeswoman insisted the government would "continue to seek a strong relationship with China" and needed a "reliable and secure energy supply".

But with May´s government shaking off much of Cameron´s economic legacy -- signalling a less hardline approach to austerity and introducing a new industrial strategy -- the options look wide open.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onebyone

FILE - In this June 10, 2005 file photo, workers walk past a part of the Qinshan No. 2 Nuclear Power Plant, China’s first self-designed and self-built national commercial nuclear power plant in Qinshan, about 125 kilometers (about 90 miles) southwest of Shanghai, China. Beijing’s wants to compete with the United States, France and Russia as an exporter of atomic power technology. (Eugene Hoshiko, File/Associated Press)
By Joe McDonald | AP August 24 at 6:33 AM
BEIJING — On a seaside field south of Shanghai, workers are constructing a nuclear reactor that is the flagship for Beijing’s ambition to compete with the United States, France and Russia as an exporter of atomic power technology.

The Hualong One, developed by two state-owned companies, is one multibillion-dollar facet of the Communist Party’s aspirations to transform China into a creator of profitable technology from mobile phones to genetics.

Still, experts say Beijing underestimates how tough it will be for its novice nuclear exporters to sell abroad. They face political hurdles, safety concerns and uncertain global demand following Japan’s Fukushima disaster.

China’s government-run nuclear industry is based on foreign technology but has spent two decades developing its own with help from Westinghouse Electric Co., France’s Areva and EDF and other partners. A separate export initiative is based on an alliance between Westinghouse and a state-owned reactor developer.

The industry is growing fast, with 32 reactors in operation, 22 being built and more planned, according to the World Nuclear Association, an industry group. China accounted for eight of 10 reactors that started operation last year and six of eight construction starts.


Abroad, builders broke ground in Pakistan last year for a power plant using a Hualong One, supported by a $6.5 billion Chinese loan. Also last year, Argentina signed a contract to use the reactor in a $15 billion plant financed by Chinese banks.

Sales come with financing from state banks, a model that helped Chinese companies break into the market for building highways and other public works in Africa and the Middle East. State-owned companies also are lining up to invest in nuclear power plants in Britain and Romania.

“This is generating significant build-up of skills and industrial experience,” said Mycle Schneider, a nuclear energy consultant in Paris, in an email.

Still, Beijing is “seriously underestimating” how hard global sales will be, said Schneider. He said obstacles include strict quality controls, regulations that differ from country to country and competition from the falling cost of wind and solar.
“There is simply no market out there,” said Schneider.

At home, Beijing faces public unease about nuclear power following an avalanche of industrial accidents and product safety scandals.

This month, thousands of residents of Lianyungang, north of Shanghai, protested after rumors spread that a facility to process nuclear waste might be built there. Authorities said the city, home to one of China’s biggest nuclear power plants, was only one of several being considered. After more protests, they announced the search for a site was suspended.


Overseas, China’s nuclear companies face questions over their status as arms of the state.

British Prime Minister Theresa May ordered a security review of plans to allow China General Nuclear Power Corp. to become a minority investor in the planned Hinkley Point C power station being built by EDF.

In response, China’s ambassador to London wrote in The Financial Times newspaper that a delay might harm official ties.

The Hualong One under construction in Fuqing, near the southeastern city of Fuzhou, is a hybrid created by CGN and its main rival, China National Nuclear Corp., after they were ordered in 2011 to merge two competing reactors into a single export product.

Based on French systems of the 1970s and ‘80s, it belongs to the industry’s third generation of reactors, with more advanced safety features and working life of 60 years instead of the previous generation’s 40.

CNNC is installing two Hualong One reactors at the Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant, due to go online in 2019 and 2020. The power station also has two Areva units and is building two more.

CGN is building its own version in Fangchenggang on the southern coast near Vietnam and says it wants to seek British regulatory approval of the Hualong One design for possible use in a power plant in Bradwell on Britain’s east coast.

China’s nuclear industry has yet to report a major accident but reflexive official secrecy makes it hard for outsiders to assess its safety.

Changes in Chinese-designed models based on foreign technology, such as making reactors bigger while using cooling techniques for smaller units, “raise questions about safety and the good judgment of Chinese reactor engineers,” said Edward Lyman, a nuclear power specialist for the Union of Concerned Scientists in Washington, in an email.

“It is crucial for countries importing Chinese nuclear technology to rigorously conduct their own oversight over the products they are buying,” Lyman said.

China’s first commercial nuclear plant went online in 1991 in Qinshan, south of Shanghai in Zhejiang province. Over the next decade, Beijing tested competing technologies by buying reactors from U.S., Russian, French and other suppliers.

Chinese companies couldn’t export models they developed because foreign companies owned the underlying technology.

So last year, Beijing declared nuclear power one of 16 “national science and technology projects,” with generous financial support to develop homegrown know-how.

The ruling party’s latest five-year development plan calls for China to have 58 gigawatts of nuclear generating capacity by 2020 and another 30 gigawatts under construction. By 2030, it wants 120 to 150 gigawatts of nuclear capacity supplying 8 to 10 percent of China’s power.

China’s status as an important market for global suppliers gives Beijing leverage in acquiring technology. Westinghouse, which was acquired by Japan’s Toshiba Corp. in 2006, Areva and France’s EDF have had partnerships with Chinese researchers since the early 1990s.

“I see them as customers, competitors and partners,” said Jeff Benjamin, Westinghouse’s senior vice president for new plants and major projects.

Other global suppliers include GE Hitachi Nuclear Energy, South Korea’s KEPCO, Canada’s Candu Energy Inc. and Russia’s Atomstroyexport.

Westinghouse transferred technology for its latest reactor, the AP1000, to China’s State Nuclear Power Technology Corp. in 2007 as part of a transaction that included the sale of four reactors.

The AP1000 became the basis for future Chinese reactor development and Westinghouse agreed to sell reactors with SNPTC. The Chinese partner, which merged with another state company to form the State Power Investment Corp. last year, also developed its own, bigger version, the CAP1400.

The two companies are in talks with Turkey about selling four reactors based on the AP1000.

The AP1000 has been approved by U.S. and British regulators, Benjamin said, while the CAP1400 is just beginning the review process.

“We look forward to participating in the China market for many years to come,” he said. Abroad, “there will be markets either SPIC on their own or Westinghouse on our own might not have access to, but together we can gain access.”
https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...ed163a-69af-11e6-91cb-ecb5418830e9_story.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Economic superpower

Never post anything from the chief political propaganda mouthpiece of the American regime.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

UK confirms Chinese-funded Hinkley nuclear project with "new agreement"
2016-09-15 15:33:16 Xinhua Web Editor: Fei Fei




_*
A photo taken on November 12, 2013 shows the front of Hinkley Point, a nuclear power station near Bridgwater in Somerset, England. [Photo: CFP]*_​
The UK government on Thursday said that it had confirmed the Hinkley Point C nuclear power plant will go ahead following a new agreement with French company EDF.

The latest move came two months after the new government called for a review of the nuclear program.

British Secretary of State for Business Greg Clark said in a statement that the government had decided to give the green light to the country's first nuclear power plant in two decades but added that new measures would be taken to enhance security.

The Hinkley Point C plant, to be co-built by China General Nuclear Power Corp., which has a one-third stake, and French state-owned company EDF, would help address Britain's future energy demands.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Indus Pakistan

ahojunk said:


> UK confirms Chinese-funded Hinkley nuclear project with "new agreement"
> 2016-09-15 15:33:16 Xinhua Web Editor: Fei Fei
> 
> View attachment 334659
> 
> _*A photo taken on November 12, 2013 shows the front of Hinkley Point, a nuclear power station near Bridgwater in Somerset, England. [Photo: CFP]*_​
> The UK government on Thursday said that it had confirmed the Hinkley Point C nuclear power plant will go ahead following a new agreement with French company EDF.
> 
> The latest move came two months after the new government called for a review of the nuclear program.
> 
> British Secretary of State for Business Greg Clark said in a statement that the government had decided to give the green light to the country's first nuclear power plant in two decades but added that new measures would be taken to enhance security.
> 
> The Hinkley Point C plant, to be co-built by China General Nuclear Power Corp., which has a one-third stake, and French state-owned company EDF, would help address Britain's future energy demands.


Good. Reassuring to know that my PC will be powered up by Chinese Nuclear technology and finance.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## New World

I think there were sanctions on China about Nuclear cooperation.


----------



## ahojunk

_This news article from BBC, the British point of view._

--------
*Hinkley Point: UK approves nuclear plant deal*
15 September 2016

_*




Artist's impression of Hinkley Point C building proposals*_​

The government has approved a new £18bn nuclear power station in the UK after imposing "significant new safeguards" to protect national security.

The new plant at Hinkley Point in Somerset is being financed by the French and Chinese governments.

However, the UK government says it will have control over foreign investment in "critical infrastructure".

Ministers will be able to stop EDF, the state-controlled French energy firm, from selling its stake in Hinkley.

Jean-Bernard Lévy, chief executive of EDF, which is building the plant, said: "The decision of the British Government to approve the construction of Hinkley Point C marks the relaunch of nuclear in Europe."

Critics of the deal have warned of escalating costs and the implications of allowing nuclear power plants to be built in the UK by foreign governments.

EDF is funding two-thirds of the project, which will create more than 25,000 jobs, with China investing the remaining £6bn.

The Chinese agreed to take a stake in Hinkley, which will meet 7% of Britain's electricity needs, and to develop a new nuclear power station at Sizewell in Suffolk on the understanding that the UK government would approve a Chinese-led and designed project at Bradwell in Essex. That decision has raised questions over national security.




The Department for Business said: "After Hinkley, the British government will take a special share in all future nuclear new build projects. This will ensure that significant stakes cannot be sold without the government's knowledge or consent."

It added: "There will be reforms to the government's approach to the ownership and control of critical infrastructure to ensure that the full implications of foreign ownership are scrutinised for the purposes of national security."

However, Barry Gardiner, the shadow energy secretary, claimed that the government already had powers to halt the sale of any element of the UK's critical infrastructure and dismissed the new measures as "window dressing".

For more go to this link:-
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-37369786

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

ahojunk said:


> UK confirms Chinese-funded Hinkley nuclear project with "new agreement"
> 2016-09-15 15:33:16 Xinhua Web Editor: Fei Fei
> 
> View attachment 334659
> 
> _*A photo taken on November 12, 2013 shows the front of Hinkley Point, a nuclear power station near Bridgwater in Somerset, England. [Photo: CFP]*_​
> The UK government on Thursday said that it had confirmed the Hinkley Point C nuclear power plant will go ahead following a new agreement with French company EDF.
> 
> The latest move came two months after the new government called for a review of the nuclear program.
> 
> British Secretary of State for Business Greg Clark said in a statement that the government had decided to give the green light to the country's first nuclear power plant in two decades but added that new measures would be taken to enhance security.
> 
> The Hinkley Point C plant, to be co-built by China General Nuclear Power Corp., which has a one-third stake, and French state-owned company EDF, would help address Britain's future energy demands.




Good progress for CGN, however I'm cautiously optimistic about the deal. My concern is not about UK, but the French partner EDF-Areva.

Other attempts to build an EPR plant have also run into trouble. A project by the French group Areva in Finland is decade late and more than €5bn over budget, causing the *collapse of the company* earlier this year. Hinkley Point C may be the last chance for EDF to prove that the EPR is viable and to win further orders.
Critics of the Hinkley Point deal within EDF say that while the project has potential benefits, it also carries great risks. They worry about the risk of another difficult construction programme when the company already has a stretched balance sheet. The chief financial officer of the company, Thomas Piquemal, resigned earlier this year because of concerns that if the construction goes wrong it could end up destroying the company. EDF’s €37bn of net debt dwarfs its €22bn market capitalisation. It faces an estimated €55bn bill in the coming decade just to increase the life expectancy of the 58 nuclear power stations from their current 40 years to 50. It also has to rescue its rival Areva, buying the majority of its €2.5bn reactor business. Some fear that the £18bn Hinkley Point deal, while making up only around 15 per cent of their capital expenditure a year for 10 years, will be the final straw.
Gérard Magnin, one of France’s state representatives on the board, resigned last month over these very concerns. _“Let us hope that Hinkley Point will not drag EDF into the same abyss as Areva,”_ said in his resignation letter.
_“Given the project history of the EPR technology, market confidence in HPC being built on time/on budget, and therefore create shareholder value, is understandably low,”_ said Ahmed Farman, analyst at Jefferies.
I believe UK government, EDF and CGN are fully aware of these risks, and have finally agreed on a solution to mitigate them. CGN's technological (e.g. Hualong One), engineering, manufacturing (supply chain of heavy/critical components) and financial resources could bring tremendous value to the UK project.





http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/78f1702a-79b7-11e6-97ae-647294649b28.html#axzz4KRLUx2AL

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

Shotgunner51 said:


> View attachment 334991​



How would you rank the nuclear technologies from the various countries.

What I mean is which one would be the best value for money.

Keep your explanation simple, I am not familiar with the acronyms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

ahojunk said:


> How would you rank the nuclear technologies from the various countries.
> 
> What I mean is which one would be the best value for money.
> 
> Keep your explanation simple, I am not familiar with the acronyms.




These are all latest generation (G-III) reactors.

AP1000 is operational (and under construction) in both China and US. Toshiba, through UK subsidiary Nu Gen, is also planning to build 3 AP1000s in UK (at Moorside, near Shellafield nuclear reprocessing site in Cumbria, England), now in the phase of Generic Design Assessment.

KEPCO-KHNP is constructing 4 APR1400s in UAE at Barakah, first ever nuclear plant in GCC, now about two-thirds complete, ahead of schedule. The SK consortium is also in discussion with UK about Cumbria project.

The biggest concern is EPR, which has already collapsed Areva in Finland project. Now that EDF has to save Areva by buying the majority of its €2.5bn reactor business, don't forget an €37bn of net debt (which dwarfs its €22bn market capitalisation), and that EDF also faces an estimated €55bn bill in the coming decade just to increase the life expectancy (from current 40 years to 50) of the 58 nuclear power stations. That's why I am cautiously optimistic about Hinkley. Now that CGN is onboard, more technological options (e.g. Hualong One, several are under construction in China) are available, especially for subsequent projects like Sizewell, Bradwell.

Links:
http://gbtimes.com/business/china-cautiously-welcomes-uks-nuclear-deal-approval
https://rs21.org.uk/2016/09/16/critical-mess-tories-approve-hinkley-point-nuclear-disaster/
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...n-for-edf-s-24-billion-u-k-plant-will-it-work
http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-nuclear-programme-ahead-of-schedule--480566.html
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1655d5c6-f2e3-11de-a888-00144feab49a.html#axzz4KXzRt8IK​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## AndrewJin

Shotgunner51 said:


> These are all latest generation (G-III) reactors.
> 
> AP1000 is operational (and under construction) in both China and US. Toshiba, through UK subsidiary Nu Gen, is also planning to build 3 AP1000s in UK (at Moorside, near Shellafield nuclear reprocessing site in Cumbria, England), now in the phase of Generic Design Assessment.
> 
> KEPCO-KHNP is constructing 4 APR1400s in UAE at Barakah, first ever nuclear plant in GCC, now about two-thirds complete, ahead of schedule. The SK consortium is also in discussion with UK about Cumbria project.
> 
> The biggest concern is EPR, which has already collapsed Areva in Finland project. Now that EDF has to save Areva by buying the majority of its €2.5bn reactor business, don't forget an €37bn of net debt (which dwarfs its €22bn market capitalisation), and that EDF also faces an estimated €55bn bill in the coming decade just to increase the life expectancy (from current 40 years to 50) of the 58 nuclear power stations. That's why I am cautiously optimistic about Hinkley. Now that CGN is onboard, more technological options (e.g. Hualong One, several are under construction in China) are available, especially for subsequent projects like Sizewell, Bradwell.
> 
> Links:
> http://gbtimes.com/business/china-cautiously-welcomes-uks-nuclear-deal-approval
> https://rs21.org.uk/2016/09/16/critical-mess-tories-approve-hinkley-point-nuclear-disaster/
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...n-for-edf-s-24-billion-u-k-plant-will-it-work
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-nuclear-programme-ahead-of-schedule--480566.html
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1655d5c6-f2e3-11de-a888-00144feab49a.html#axzz4KXzRt8IK​


It's very interesting to witness the paradigm shift in the global context....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Norge Stronk

Shotgunner51 said:


> My concern is not about UK, but the French partner EDF-Areva



How's the working relationship with Alstom (now part of GE)? They'll be building steam turbines as part of a 1.9 billion USD deal at the Hinkley Point C plant.

Any concerns about Alstom and by extension GE?



Shotgunner51 said:


> AP1000 is operational (and under construction) in both China and US.



This is an interesting dynamic. China is building up its nuclear power generation capabilities while the US already has over 100 plants active and little appetite for more. With gas prices diving in the US, natural gas has been the go-to for a while now and renewables like solar and wind are picking up traction greatly, especially with wind along the US East Coast with the Atlantic trade winds bringing constant sources of generation.

While I doubt they'll stop innovating and experimenting, as the US has hundreds more experimental reactors not connected to the grid (or often regulated), it'll be interesting to see how GE or Westinghouse are impacted by the downturn in US interest in nuclear power.

I suspect, as they've begun to, that innovation in renewables will become their new focus while the US slows its innovations and interest in nuclear... at least until political concerns die down, and to this point, they are the main impediment to nuclear power in the US. Fortunetly for China, it largely doesn't have that problem at the federal level (though I've heard the local level can occasionally be problematic).

...

The four plants in the US under construction - Vogtly and Virgil C Summers are behind schedule.

Vogtle 4 one year ago.






Political pressures is to blame.


----------



## ahojunk

Shotgunner51 said:


> These are all latest generation (G-III) reactors.
> 
> AP1000 is operational (and under construction) in both China and US. Toshiba, through UK subsidiary Nu Gen, is also planning to build 3 AP1000s in UK (at Moorside, near Shellafield nuclear reprocessing site in Cumbria, England), now in the phase of Generic Design Assessment.
> 
> KEPCO-KHNP is constructing 4 APR1400s in UAE at Barakah, first ever nuclear plant in GCC, now about two-thirds complete, ahead of schedule. The SK consortium is also in discussion with UK about Cumbria project.
> 
> The biggest concern is EPR, which has already collapsed Areva in Finland project. Now that EDF has to save Areva by buying the majority of its €2.5bn reactor business, don't forget an €37bn of net debt (which dwarfs its €22bn market capitalisation), and that EDF also faces an estimated €55bn bill in the coming decade just to increase the life expectancy (from current 40 years to 50) of the 58 nuclear power stations. That's why I am cautiously optimistic about Hinkley. Now that CGN is onboard, more technological options (e.g. Hualong One, several are under construction in China) are available, especially for subsequent projects like Sizewell, Bradwell.
> 
> Links:
> http://gbtimes.com/business/china-cautiously-welcomes-uks-nuclear-deal-approval
> https://rs21.org.uk/2016/09/16/critical-mess-tories-approve-hinkley-point-nuclear-disaster/
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...n-for-edf-s-24-billion-u-k-plant-will-it-work
> http://www.arabianbusiness.com/uae-nuclear-programme-ahead-of-schedule--480566.html
> http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/1655d5c6-f2e3-11de-a888-00144feab49a.html#axzz4KXzRt8IK​


You use terms such as "cautiously optimistic about Hinkley" project.

These terms still don't hide the fact that Areva is in deep financial difficulty and if EDF is not careful, it will also share the same fate.

My take - it is not very good participating in the French Areva /EDF nuclear reactor project. They are going bankrupt and there won't be any new R&D coming from them.

Why is China's CGN still getting in bed with the French's EDF in Hinkley?

Did I miss something?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Could China build the world’s smallest nuclear power plant and send it to the South China Sea?*

*Nuclear plant under development could fit into a shipping container and make a small island economically viable*

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 11 October, 2016, 7:03am
UPDATED : Tuesday, 11 October, 2016, 9:11am

9 Oct 2016

*A top mainland research institute is developing the world’s smallest nuclear power plant, which could fit inside a shipping container and might be installed on an island in the disputed South China Sea within five years.*

Researchers are carrying out intensive work on the unit – dubbed the _*hedianbao*,_ or “portable nuclear battery pack”.

*Although the small, lead-cooled reactor could be placed inside a shipping container measuring about 6.1 metres long and 2.6 metres high, it would be able to generate 10 megawatts of heat, which, if converted into electricity, would be enough to power some 50,000 households.*


It is also capable of running for years or even decades without refuelling, and scientists say that because it produces neither dust nor smoke, even on a small island a resident would hardly notice its existence.

The research is partially funded by the People’s Liberation Army.

Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Nuclear Energy Safety Technology, a national research institute in Hefei, Anhui province, say they hope to be able to ship the first unit within five years.

China’s nuclear plant makers seek new markets along the ancient Silk Road into Asia, Europe, Africa and Middle East

“Part of our funding came from the military, but we hope – and it’s our ultimate goal – that the technology will eventually benefit civilian users,” Professor Huang Qunying,a nuclear scientist involved in the research, said.

The Chinese researchers admit their technology is similar to a compact lead-cooled thermal reactor that was used by the navy of the former Soviet Union in its nuclear submarines in the 1970s.

However, China would probably be the first nation to use such military technology on land.

While these “baby” reactors would able to generate large quantities of electricity and desalinate huge supplies of seawater for use as fresh water, they have also attracted serious environmental concerns.


If any one of them were to suffer a catastrophic problem, the radioactive waste would affect not only the countries nearby, but also spread around the world via the region’s strong sea currents.

This type of reactor is often known as a fast reactor, as it uses high-speed neutrons to split the fuel atoms. A fast reactor has some significant advantages over normal reactors. The fast neurons can split the atoms of nearly all fissile materials, including the waste left over by traditional thermal power plants, thus dramatically increasing fuel efficiency.

Also, the lead-based liquid metal the reactor uses as a cooling system does not boil until it reaches a temperature of 1,400 degrees Celsius, which makes the reactor safer than any existing thermal one in commercial operation today.

Technician shortage in China ‘threatens nuclear plant safety’

However, Huang said it would still be a challenge to convince people that the technology was safe to use. A lack of public awareness about the new technology could hinder its widespread application, he added.

The lead-cooled reactor is part of China’s efforts to develop new-generation reactors for its rapidly expanding nuclear energy sector. Other technological approaches, such as molten salt reactors and high-temperature gas-cooled reactors, are also under rapid development thanks to generous government funding.

China also has been considering building small floating power plants using conventional technology to generate electricity for the South China Sea islands.

Harnessing the ocean: China’s military looks to wave farms to power radar on remote islands as South China Sea disputes simmer

A marine environment researcher at the Ocean University of China, in Qingdao, Shandong province, has warned that the inevitable discharge of hot, radioactive water from a nuclear plant into the ocean might alter the ecological system of an entire region around an island.

“Many fish and marine creatures will not be able to deal with the dramatic change of environment caused by massive desalination and the rise of sea temperatures caused by a nuclear reactor,” said the researcher, who declined to be named.

“If a nuclear disaster happened in the South China Sea, it would not have an immediate effect on people living on the mainland owing to it being a great distance away,” the researcher said.

“But the radioactive waste would enter the bodies of fish and other marine creatures and likely end up on our dining tables. Sea currents could also carry the waste to distant shores,” she said.

Before putting any nuclear power plant on a remote South China Sea island, the Chinese government should consider not only its political, military or economic benefits, but also carry out comprehensive scientific evaluations on its potential environmental impact, the researcher said.

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...ro-reactor-may-power-south-china-sea-outposts

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Could China build the world’s smallest nuclear power plant and send it to the South China Sea?*
> 
> *Nuclear plant under development could fit into a shipping container and make a small island economically viable*
> 
> PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 11 October, 2016, 7:03am
> UPDATED : Tuesday, 11 October, 2016, 9:11am
> 
> 9 Oct 2016
> 
> *A top mainland research institute is developing the world’s smallest nuclear power plant, which could fit inside a shipping container and might be installed on an island in the disputed South China Sea within five years.*
> 
> Researchers are carrying out intensive work on the unit – dubbed the _*hedianbao*,_ or “portable nuclear battery pack”.
> 
> *Although the small, lead-cooled reactor could be placed inside a shipping container measuring about 6.1 metres long and 2.6 metres high, it would be able to generate 10 megawatts of heat, which, if converted into electricity, would be enough to power some 50,000 households.*
> 
> 
> It is also capable of running for years or even decades without refuelling, and scientists say that because it produces neither dust nor smoke, even on a small island a resident would hardly notice its existence.
> 
> The research is partially funded by the People’s Liberation Army.
> 
> Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Nuclear Energy Safety Technology, a national research institute in Hefei, Anhui province, say they hope to be able to ship the first unit within five years.
> 
> China’s nuclear plant makers seek new markets along the ancient Silk Road into Asia, Europe, Africa and Middle East
> 
> “Part of our funding came from the military, but we hope – and it’s our ultimate goal – that the technology will eventually benefit civilian users,” Professor Huang Qunying,a nuclear scientist involved in the research, said.
> 
> The Chinese researchers admit their technology is similar to a compact lead-cooled thermal reactor that was used by the navy of the former Soviet Union in its nuclear submarines in the 1970s.
> 
> However, China would probably be the first nation to use such military technology on land.
> 
> While these “baby” reactors would able to generate large quantities of electricity and desalinate huge supplies of seawater for use as fresh water, they have also attracted serious environmental concerns.
> 
> 
> If any one of them were to suffer a catastrophic problem, the radioactive waste would affect not only the countries nearby, but also spread around the world via the region’s strong sea currents.
> 
> This type of reactor is often known as a fast reactor, as it uses high-speed neutrons to split the fuel atoms. A fast reactor has some significant advantages over normal reactors. The fast neurons can split the atoms of nearly all fissile materials, including the waste left over by traditional thermal power plants, thus dramatically increasing fuel efficiency.
> 
> Also, the lead-based liquid metal the reactor uses as a cooling system does not boil until it reaches a temperature of 1,400 degrees Celsius, which makes the reactor safer than any existing thermal one in commercial operation today.
> 
> Technician shortage in China ‘threatens nuclear plant safety’
> 
> However, Huang said it would still be a challenge to convince people that the technology was safe to use. A lack of public awareness about the new technology could hinder its widespread application, he added.
> 
> The lead-cooled reactor is part of China’s efforts to develop new-generation reactors for its rapidly expanding nuclear energy sector. Other technological approaches, such as molten salt reactors and high-temperature gas-cooled reactors, are also under rapid development thanks to generous government funding.
> 
> China also has been considering building small floating power plants using conventional technology to generate electricity for the South China Sea islands.
> 
> Harnessing the ocean: China’s military looks to wave farms to power radar on remote islands as South China Sea disputes simmer
> 
> A marine environment researcher at the Ocean University of China, in Qingdao, Shandong province, has warned that the inevitable discharge of hot, radioactive water from a nuclear plant into the ocean might alter the ecological system of an entire region around an island.
> 
> “Many fish and marine creatures will not be able to deal with the dramatic change of environment caused by massive desalination and the rise of sea temperatures caused by a nuclear reactor,” said the researcher, who declined to be named.
> 
> “If a nuclear disaster happened in the South China Sea, it would not have an immediate effect on people living on the mainland owing to it being a great distance away,” the researcher said.
> 
> “But the radioactive waste would enter the bodies of fish and other marine creatures and likely end up on our dining tables. Sea currents could also carry the waste to distant shores,” she said.
> 
> Before putting any nuclear power plant on a remote South China Sea island, the Chinese government should consider not only its political, military or economic benefits, but also carry out comprehensive scientific evaluations on its potential environmental impact, the researcher said.
> 
> http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...ro-reactor-may-power-south-china-sea-outposts



Looks like China will "take back" SCS by developing it into a sea of prosperity, innovation and high-standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GS Zhou

cirr said:


> Could China build the world’s smallest nuclear power plant and send it to the South China Sea?


my answer to the question: why not?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tiger Genie

If anyone can do it, China can. 

Used to be that mega challenges could be taken on by the USA, complex challenges by Japan and precision challenges by several European nations. China is climbing to mega scale and the others have stopped shining in their specialties. They are more immersed in social challenges (and scams) rather than winning by science engineering and scaling.


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

There could be civilian uses in the mountainous and hard to reach places like Guizhou. Gotta find a way to prevent the peasants from fcuking around with the buttons and dials though.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

*China making world's smallest nuclear power plant, may put it in South China Sea*
CNBC.com•October 11, 2016

*Nuclear plant under development could fit into a shipping container and make a small island economically viable*

*



*

A top mainland research institute is developing the world's smallest nuclear power plant, which could fit inside a shipping container and might be installed on an island in the disputed South China Sea within five years.

Researchers are carrying out intensive work on the unit – dubbed the hedianbao, or "portable nuclear battery pack".

Although the small, lead-cooled reactor could be placed inside a shipping container measuring about 6.1 metres long and 2.6 metres high, it would be able to generate 10 megawatts of heat, which, if converted into electricity, would be enough to power some 50,000 households.

It is also capable of running for years or even decades without refuelling, and scientists say that because it produces neither dust nor smoke, even on a small island a resident would hardly notice its existence.

The research is partially funded by the People's Liberation Army.

Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Nuclear Energy Safety Technology, a national research institute in Hefei, Anhui province, say they hope to be able to ship the first unit within five years.

The Chinese researchers admit their technology is similar to a compact lead-cooled thermal reactor that was used by the navy of the former Soviet Union in its nuclear submarines in the 1970s.

However, China would probably be the first nation to use such military technology on land.

While these "baby" reactors would able to generate large quantities of electricity and desalinate huge supplies of seawater for use as fresh water, they have also attracted serious environmental concerns.

If any one of them were to suffer a catastrophic problem, the radioactive waste would affect not only the countries nearby, but also spread around the world via the region's strong sea currents.

This type of reactor is often known as a fast reactor, as it uses high-speed neutrons to split the fuel atoms. A fast reactor has some significant advantages over normal reactors. The fast neurons can split the atoms of nearly all fissile materials, including the waste left over by traditional thermal power plants, thus dramatically increasing fuel efficiency.

Also, the lead-based liquid metal the reactor uses as a cooling system does not boil until it reaches a temperature of 1,400 degrees Celsius, which makes the reactor safer than any existing thermal one in commercial operation today.

However, Huang said it would still be a challenge to convince people that the technology was safe to use. A lack of public awareness about the new technology could hinder its widespread application, he added.

The lead-cooled reactor is part of China's efforts to develop new-generation reactors for its rapidly expanding nuclear energy sector. Other technological approaches, such as molten salt reactors and high-temperature gas-cooled reactors, are also under rapid development thanks to generous government funding.

China also has been considering building small floating power plants using conventional technology to generate electricity for the South China Sea islands.

A marine environment researcher at the Ocean University of China, in Qingdao, Shandong province, has warned that the inevitable discharge of hot, radioactive water from a nuclear plant into the ocean might alter the ecological system of an entire region around an island.

"Many fish and marine creatures will not be able to deal with the dramatic change of environment caused by massive desalination and the rise of sea temperatures caused by a nuclear reactor," said the researcher, who declined to be named.

"If a nuclear disaster happened in the South China Sea, it would not have an immediate effect on people living on the mainland owing to it being a great distance away," the researcher said.

"But the radioactive waste would enter the bodies of fish and other marine creatures and likely end up on our dining tables. Sea currents could also carry the waste to distant shores," she said.

Before putting any nuclear power plant on a remote South China Sea island, the Chinese government should consider not only its political, military or economic benefits, but also carry out comprehensive scientific evaluations on its potential environmental impact, the researcher said.

http://www.cnbc.com/2016/10/11/coul...plant-and-send-it-to-the-south-china-sea.html
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*China working on world's smallest nuclear power plant:media*
(CRI Online) 18:35, October 13, 2016








The photo shows a screenshot of the mini reactor dubbed "portable nuclear battery pack"from CCTV news on September 28. [File photo]

A top mainland research institute is reportedly developing the world's smallest nuclearpower plant, South China Morning Post reports.

It said that the nuclear plant under development could fit inside a shipping containermeasuring about 6.1 meters long and 2.6 meters high.

It would be able to generate 10 megawatts of heat, and if converted into electricity wouldbe enough to power some 50,000 households, according to the paper.

The nuclear plant is also capable of running for years or even decades without refueling,and scientists say that because it produces neither dust nor smoke, even on a small island aresident would hardly notice its existence.

The report says that the micro power plant might be installed on islands in the South ChinaSea in the near future.

Professor Huang Qunying, a nuclear scientist involved in the research, said their ultimategoal was to benefit civilian users in the South China Morning Post report.

Another researcher is hoping they could complete a small-sized nuclear reactor within 5years, says the report.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## war&peace

But at such a small size, how much shielding for radiation is provided?
It is a bit scary at the moment but may be more details can alley these genuine apprehensions.


----------



## 艹艹艹

war&peace said:


> But at such a small size, how much shielding for radiation is provided?
> It is a bit scary at the moment but may be more details can alley these genuine apprehensions.


Bro, don't worry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Azadkashmir

thank you china i would like to buy one to power my house.


----------



## TopCat

USA already have them. They stuff 30 years worth of fuel at a time and dispose it once the life is over. The reactor is completely sealed for its entire lifetime.


----------



## Beast

TopCat said:


> USA already have them. They stuff 30 years worth of fuel at a time and dispose it once the life is over. The reactor is completely sealed for its entire lifetime.


Not as small as the Chinese intended one.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## 艹艹艹

TopCat said:


> USA already have them. They stuff 30 years worth of fuel at a time and dispose it once the life is over. The reactor is completely sealed for its entire lifetime.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## initial_d

Azadkashmir said:


> thank you china i would like to buy one to power my house.


coming from a terorist mouth it self...lol

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

long_ said:


> It would be able to generate 10 megawatts of heat




So this is 10 MWt (thermal)? That will make it the world's smallest nuclear plant, wish them make it happen.

For small nuclear reactor, there are numerous techs involved, and are very diverse. As of now:

World's *smallest* is Bilibino co-generation plant, operating in a remote corner of Siberia, Russia, with four small units. These four 62 MWt (thermal) units are an unusual graphite-moderated boiling water design with water/steam channels through the moderator. They produce steam for district heating and 11 MWe (net) electricity each, 44 MWe in total. They have performed well since 1976, much more cheaply than fossil fuel alternatives in the Arctic region.​
The *most advanced* small modular reactor project is in China, where Chinergy is starting to build the 210 MWe (net) HTR-PM, which consists of twin 250 MWt (thermal) high-temperature gas-cooled reactors (HTRs) which build on the experience of several innovative reactors in the 1960s to 1980s.

Source: http://www.world-nuclear.org/inform...er-reactors/small-nuclear-power-reactors.aspx​

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Not as small as the Chinese intended one.



US is generally way ahead in nuclear industry and supply chain. Even China imports some pretty high value added components from the US. US nuclear submarines and their reactors are an engineering marvel, with record minimal noise.


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> US is generally way ahead in nuclear industry and supply chain. Even China imports some pretty high value added components from the US. US nuclear submarines and their reactors are an engineering marvel, with record minimal noise.




Load of craps again? Any source? How about this?

*Advanced Nuclear Power Reactors*​
CNNC & CGN (China): Hualong One
SNPTC (China): CAP1400
Toshiba-Westinghouse (Japan): AP1000
Mitsubishi (Japan): APWR, Atmea1
GE-Hitachi (Japan-US): ABWR, ESBWR, PRISM

KHNP (South Korea): APR1400
Areva (France): EPR, Atmea1, Kerena
Rosatom (Russia): AES-92, AES-2006, VVER-TOI etc
Candu (Canada): EC6
http://www.world-nuclear.org/inform...reactors/advanced-nuclear-power-reactors.aspx​

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## 艹艹艹

Bussard Ramjet said:


> US is generally way ahead in nuclear industry and supply chain. Even China imports some pretty high value added components from the US. US nuclear submarines and their reactors are an engineering marvel, with record minimal noise.


Nuclear submarine is not equal to nuclear power plant
Is there a miniature nuclear power plant in the United States？
Although Americans have been to the moon,but we cannot say that Americans can live on the moon.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Daniel808

I hope China and Pakistan can cooperate to build many Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan (CPEC) 
@waz @PaklovesTurkiye @WAJsal @Horus

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

AndrewJin said:


> Load of craps again? Any source? How about this?
> 
> *Advanced Nuclear Power Reactors*​
> CNNC & CGN (China): Hualong One
> SNPTC (China): CAP1400Areva (France): EPR, Atmea1, Kerena
> Toshiba-Westinghouse (Japan): AP1000
> Mitsubishi (Japan): APWR, Atmea1
> GE-Hitachi (Japan-US): ABWR, ESBWR, PRISM
> 
> KHNP (South Korea): APR1400
> Rosatom (Russia): AES-92, AES-2006, VVER-TOI etc
> Candu (Canada): EC6
> http://www.world-nuclear.org/inform...reactors/advanced-nuclear-power-reactors.aspx




Again, what this lists is the companies that claim to build final electricity producing reactors. Westinghouse and GE are american companies. Westinghouse might have been sold to the Japanese, but all of its facilities, expertise remain in the US. 

US has far more experience and funded far more in defense research into nuclear industry than any other nation. 

These are the salient points which make me believe that US is far advanced than any other country in advanced defense related nuclear power plants, and its supply chain. 

1. US is the founder of the field. US had the greatest bunch of people right at the very start. 

2. US has had the best Universities, best talent training programs, best funding. Hence, US has had *the best talent and human resources in Nuclear Value Chain. 
*
3. Consistent funding. The highest defense budgets with exceptional programs. 

4. A consistent track-record of being significantly better at its peers in defense equipment. Take aviation for instance. There is nothing that touches planes like B2 and SR 71. Then US has whole host of other weapon systems. 

5. US Navy assessments of noise of submarines: 






6. US experience, and broadly that of the west in precision industry and metallurgy. 

7. US dominance in research. Science and Technology, US still has the best and brightest minds of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Again, what this lists is the companies that claim to build final electricity producing reactors. Westinghouse and GE are american companies. Westinghouse might have been sold to the Japanese, but all of its facilities, expertise remain in the US.
> 
> US has far more experience and funded far more in defense research into nuclear industry than any other nation.
> 
> These are the salient points which make me believe that US is far advanced than any other country in advanced defense related nuclear power plants, and its supply chain.
> 
> 1. US is the founder of the field. US had the greatest bunch of people right at the very start.
> 
> 2. US has had the best Universities, best talent training programs, best funding. Hence, US has had *the best talent and human resources in Nuclear Value Chain.
> *
> 3. Consistent funding. The highest defense budgets with exceptional programs.
> 
> 4. A consistent track-record of being significantly better at its peers in defense equipment. Take aviation for instance. There is nothing that touches planes like B2 and SR 71. Then US has whole host of other weapon systems.
> 
> 5. US Navy assessments of noise of submarines:
> 
> View attachment 343228
> 
> 
> 6. US experience, and broadly that of the west in precision industry and metallurgy.
> 
> 7. US dominance in research. Science and Technology, US still has the best and brightest minds of the world.



Yes but it still can't beat China in supercomputer for already many years 

And pls for god sake. Stop spreading malicious lies with that chart. Long proven bogus just like the recent news of China UN soldier abandon post.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## AndrewJin

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Again, what this lists is the companies that claim to build final electricity producing reactors. Westinghouse and GE are american companies. Westinghouse might have been sold to the Japanese, but all of its facilities, expertise remain in the US.
> 
> US has far more experience and funded far more in defense research into nuclear industry than any other nation.
> 
> These are the salient points which make me believe that US is far advanced than any other country in advanced defense related nuclear power plants, and its supply chain.
> 
> 1. US is the founder of the field. US had the greatest bunch of people right at the very start.
> 
> 2. US has had the best Universities, best talent training programs, best funding. Hence, US has had *the best talent and human resources in Nuclear Value Chain.
> *
> 3. Consistent funding. The highest defense budgets with exceptional programs.
> 
> 4. A consistent track-record of being significantly better at its peers in defense equipment. Take aviation for instance. There is nothing that touches planes like B2 and SR 71. Then US has whole host of other weapon systems.
> 
> 5. US Navy assessments of noise of submarines:
> 
> View attachment 343228
> 
> 
> 6. US experience, and broadly that of the west in precision industry and metallurgy.
> 
> 7. US dominance in research. Science and Technology, US still has the best and brightest minds of the world.




1 Bull crap logic, China is the founder of gun powder so? When does stealing Nazi secret become "founder" ?

2 Best universities? Ranked by whom? You? Themselves?

3 Funding? Hilarious, their money get wasted, stolen? Like that missing $6.5 trillion? http://global.bing.com/news/search?q=US+fund+unaccounted+for+army&FORM=HDRSC6

4 We talk A and you say B, are we talking about nuclear reactor or your BS? Hey I gave you World Nuclear Org, and you gave me your own pipe dream?

5 Hilarious, when does reactor has to do with sub stealth?

6 Precision industry? US don't even make 5-axis and above CNC, all imported, you tell me they lead in imports or what? And what metallurgy? Most advnaced steep corps not there, or you name me one? just one?

7 Based on what? You dream? I can show you WIPO data, how about that? You live in your own la la land or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## +4vsgorillas-Apebane

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Again, what this lists is the companies that claim to build final electricity producing reactors. Westinghouse and GE are american companies. Westinghouse might have been sold to the Japanese, but all of its facilities, expertise remain in the US.
> 
> US has far more experience and funded far more in defense research into nuclear industry than any other nation.
> 
> These are the salient points which make me believe that US is far advanced than any other country in advanced defense related nuclear power plants, and its supply chain.
> 
> 1. US is the founder of the field. US had the greatest bunch of people right at the very start.
> 
> 2. US has had the best Universities, best talent training programs, best funding. Hence, US has had *the best talent and human resources in Nuclear Value Chain.
> *
> 3. Consistent funding. The highest defense budgets with exceptional programs.
> 
> 4. A consistent track-record of being significantly better at its peers in defense equipment. Take aviation for instance. There is nothing that touches planes like B2 and SR 71. Then US has whole host of other weapon systems.
> 
> 5. US Navy assessments of noise of submarines:
> 
> View attachment 343228
> 
> 
> 6. US experience, and broadly that of the west in precision industry and metallurgy.
> 
> 7. US dominance in research. Science and Technology, US still has the best and brightest minds of the world.



The U.S.A have the best, there is no doubt as they have been doing this for a very long time. But one thing lacking is the political will to carry through on many projects.

As China catches up technology wise, and combined with a decisive and iron willed leadership of technocrats even the Americans can be surpassed. Just give another half century, you will probably still be alive then.

Also, why do you always bring up American achievements to downplay Chinese ones? Are you not a proud child of glorious Bharat? How is Bharat doing anyways? Still at the mercy of rainfall and monsoons for growth and crop yields? Onion prices oppressing the masses? Lets not talk nuclear power and reactors, Bharat is still preoccupied with primary industry and bollywood.

By the way, have the issue of grain rotting in the fields for lack of proper storage been resolved yet? Such a simple task yet so difficult to fix the last 6 decades.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

Beast said:


> Yes but it still can't beat China in supercomputer for already many years
> 
> And pls for god sake. Stop spreading malicious lies with that chart. Long proven bogus just like the recent news of China UN soldier abandon post.



For the umpteenth time, China is not ahead of US in supercomputing. 

And where did you prove that the chart is wrong?



AndrewJin said:


> 1 Bull crap logic, China is the founder of gun powder so? When does stealing Nazi secret become "founder" ?
> 
> 2 Best universities? Ranked by whom? You? Themselves?
> 
> 3 Funding? Hilarious, their money get wasted, stolen? Like that missing $6.5 trillion? http://global.bing.com/news/search?q=US+fund+unaccounted+for+army&FORM=HDRSC6
> 
> 4 We talk A and you say B, are we talking about nuclear reactor or your BS? Hey I gave you World Nuclear Org, and you gave me your own pipe dream?
> 
> 5 Hilarious, when does reactor has to do with sub stealth?
> 
> 6 Precision industry? US don't even make 5-axis and above CNC, all imported, you tell me they lead in imports or what? And what metallurgy? Most advnaced steep corps not there, or you name me one? just one?
> 
> 7 Based on what? You dream? I can show you WIPO data, how about that? You live in your own la la land or what?



2. By everyone, even Chinese themselves. Look up Shanghai Rankings. Also, even Chinese kids, the best of the best, flock to academic Meccas like MIT, Harvard, and Stanford. 

3. US spends money with some efficiency. 

4. A country's capability to innovate, research, and create defense equipment shows in all fields, when there is one. 

5. Reactor and related quieting technologies are central to producing a stealthy sub. 

6. The things US doesn't make, it imports, both the expertise, talent, and equipment from its allies. Means it has the access to it. 

7. Ya show the WIPO data, and see for yourselves, US leads in international PCT patent filings.


----------



## AndrewJin

+4vsgorillas-Apebane said:


> The monsoons contribute to growth and food security as well as food inflation.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...soon-shaktikanta-das/articleshow/53890083.cms


wow....it feels like in stone age.....
They don't have irrigation or reservoirs?

http://www.newslaundry.com/2016/03/10/why-india-might-become-water-scarce-by-2025/

_In a country where 74% of farmland is not irrigated and water shortages are growing–this report by EA Water,_



Bussard Ramjet said:


> For the umpteenth time, China is not ahead of US in supercomputing.
> 
> And where did you prove that the chart is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. By everyone, even Chinese themselves. Look up Shanghai Rankings. Also, even Chinese kids, the best of the best, flock to academic Meccas like MIT, Harvard, and Stanford.
> 
> 3. US spends money with some efficiency.
> 
> 4. A country's capability to innovate, research, and create defense equipment shows in all fields, when there is one.
> 
> 5. Reactor and related quieting technologies are central to producing a stealthy sub.
> 
> 6. The things US doesn't make, it imports, both the expertise, talent, and equipment from its allies. Means it has the access to it.
> 
> 7. Ya show the WIPO data, and see for yourselves, US leads in international PCT patent filings.



Where is your response to my first point?

2 BS, I say Tsinghua is the best. Best of best flock to US? Are u kidding me or you just refer to indians?

3 You call $6.5T stolen = efficiency?

4 BS again, sure let's talk one by one, in other thread, I bet China leads. Now advanced reactor, China leads, so?

5 Central my bud, I dare you open a thread, saying reactor is central to sub stealth, try?

6 What, you call "imports" a tech achievement? LMAO!

7 PCT is ONLY necessary when a patent is needed in multiple markets, you don't know? LOL

(thanks for the information from @Shotgunner51 's previous replies about patents)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

Daniel808 said:


> I hope China and Pakistan can cooperate to build many Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan (CPEC)


Looking forward to it, buddy. Go China !!! Do it and surprise the world  ....

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## GS Zhou

AndrewJin said:


> 3 You call $6.5T stolen = efficiency?


based upon his own experience in his own country, that's a clear proof of superb efficiency!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Bussard Ramjet said:


> For the umpteenth time, China is not ahead of US in supercomputing.
> 
> And where did you prove that the chart is wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 2. By everyone, even Chinese themselves. Look up Shanghai Rankings. Also, even Chinese kids, the best of the best, flock to academic Meccas like MIT, Harvard, and Stanford.
> 
> 3. US spends money with some efficiency.
> 
> 4. A country's capability to innovate, research, and create defense equipment shows in all fields, when there is one.
> 
> 5. Reactor and related quieting technologies are central to producing a stealthy sub.
> 
> 6. The things US doesn't make, it imports, both the expertise, talent, and equipment from its allies. Means it has the access to it.
> 
> 7. Ya show the WIPO data, and see for yourselves, US leads in international PCT patent filings.


You want to continue live in denial is ok. But lying and not providing facts is bad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## qwerrty

Bussard Ramjet said:


> And where did you prove that the chart is wrong?


that chart was created by ONI in the 90s when the jin and shang subs were still on paper and it even has type 095 sub that still only exist on paper on today nearly 2017. that's how credible it is

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Skull and Bones

Something like the TES-3?


----------



## S10

Bussard Ramjet said:


> View attachment 343228


When this chart first came out a decade ago, 093 was still undergoing sea trial and 095 was still on paper. That alone tells you how inaccurate the American assessment is. This is the same Pentagon that said China won't have a prototype for 5th generation fighter until 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

The four reactor coolant pumps at unit 1 of the Haiyang nuclear power plant in China's Shandong province have been operated simultaneously at full speed for the first time. The AP1000 is set to begin operating by the end of the year.

The plant is a pressurized water reactor with improved use of passive nuclear safety. It is a generation 3.5 reactor

Because of its simplified design compared to a Westinghouse generation II PWR, the AP1000 has:

50% fewer safety-related valves
35% fewer pumps
80% less safety-related piping
85% less control cable
45% less seismic building volume

It has a core cooling system including passive residual heat removal by convection, improved containment isolation, passive containment cooling system to the atmosphere and in-vessel retention of core damage (corium) with water cooling around it. No safety-related pumps or ventilation systems are needed

In 2008 and 2009, Westinghouse made agreements to work with the Chinese State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC) and other institutes to develop a larger design, the CAP1400 of 1,400 MWe capacity, possibly followed by a 1,700 MWe design. China will own the intellectual property rights for these larger designs. Exporting the new larger units may be possible with Westinghouse's cooperation

Westinghouse has been working with SNPTC and SNERDI in China to develop jointly a passively safe 1500 MWe (4040 MWt) two-loop design from the AP1000, the CAP1400, with 193 fuel assemblies and improved steam generators, operating at 323°C outlet temperature, 60-year design life, and 72-hour non-intervention period in event of accident. Average discharge burn-up is about 50 GWd/t, maximum 59.5 GWd/t. Operation flexibility includes MOX capacity, 18 to 24-month cycle, and load-following. Seismic rating is 300 gal. The CAP1400 project may extend to a larger, three-loop CAP1700 or CAP 2100 design if the passive cooling system can be scaled to that level

In November 2015 SNPTC said that CAP1400 construction would start on 31 March 2016, the delay being to ensure that the primary coolant pump issues on AP1000 were sorted and to avoid winter conditions for the major concrete pour. It is expected to take 56 months to build, with later units coming down to 50 months. Westinghouse is providing technical consulting services to SNPTC for the design. More than 80% of the components will be indigenous, and contracts for 21 of 29 long lead time components had been signed by February 2015. Construction cost is expected to be CNY 15,751/kWe ($2454/kWe) and power cost CNY 0.403/kWh for the first unit and dropping to CNY 0.38/kWh (USD 5.9 cents) subsequently. A 2014 government figure is CNY 42.3 billion ($6.5 billion) for the first two units.






In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partners the Shaw Group received authorization to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen in Zhejiang province and two more at Haiyang.

Sanmen unit 1 is expected to be the first AP1000 to begin operating later this year, while Haiyang 1 is also expected to start up by the end of the year.

SNPTC announced last month that the four main pumps at Sanmen 1 had been operated continuously at full speed for five hours as part of the unit's start-up. The company said that, at full-speed, the pumps' vibration, stator temperature and bearing temperature were within the normal range.

Four AP1000 reactors are being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer - while three AP1000s are also proposed for the Moorside site in the UK.










http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/first-two-generation-3-nuclear-reactors.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

Another blow to coal fired power station. Once these 3 stations enter service, it will further decrease China coal consumption and provide cleaner air.


----------



## beijingwalker

*China building small lead cooled fast nuclear reactor that can fit inside a shipping container and generate 10 MW of heat or about 4 MW of electricity*
October 25, 2016
China is making a small lead-cooled reactor that would fit inside a shipping container. It will measure about 6.1 meter long and 2.6 meter high and would be able to generate 10 megawatts of heat, which, if converted into electricity, would be enough to power some 50,000 households

It is also capable of running for years or even decades without refuelling, and scientists say that because it produces neither dust nor smoke, even on a small island a resident would hardly notice its existence.

The research is partially funded by the People’s Liberation Army.

Researchers at the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Nuclear Energy Safety Technology, a national research institute in Hefei, Anhui province, say they hope to be able to ship the first unit within five years.

The Chinese researchers admit their technology is similar to a compact lead-cooled thermal reactor that was used by the navy of the former Soviet Union in its nuclear submarines in the 1970s.

However, China would probably be the first nation to use such military technology on land.

While these “baby” reactors would able to generate large quantities of electricity and desalinate huge supplies of seawater for use as fresh water, they have also attracted serious environmental concerns.









http://www.nextbigfuture.com/2016/10/china-building-small-lead-cooled-fast.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## grey boy 2

The project "ACPR50S" has formally started *(中广核海上实验堆平台建设正式启动)*
据大公网报道，4日下午，中广核新闻发言人黄晓飞在新闻发布会上宣布，中广核与东方电气股份有限公司在当天上午举行的中广核科技大会期间，签署了《“中广核ACPR50S实验堆平台项目”压力容器采购协议》，这意味着广受关注的中广核海上小型堆ACPR50S建设正式启动，我国海上核电站建设进入新时代。










http://news.qq.com/a/20161105/007884.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## T-Rex

*We need something like that in BD. Out there at sea if something goes wrong at least we'll be protected on land. It's a brilliant idea!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

http://english.cri.cn/12394/2016/11/05/4261s944221.htm
*China builds its 1st marine nuclear power station*
2016-11-05 07:39:31 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Xu Yaqi

The construction of China's first marine nuclear power station began on Friday, November 4, 2016.
The floating nuclear plant, named ACPR50S and designed by China General Nuclear Power Corp (CGN), will provide electricity, heat and fresh water for marine resources exploration, as well as the everyday life and production of island residents.

CGN has released its contract with Dongfang Electric, a company that will provide reactor pressure vessels for key parts of the power station's experiment reactor.

Reactor pressure vessels have the longest production cycle in the whole project; therefore, they will largely determine how long the plant can be completed.

CGN is also going to use the VR technology to simulate the scenes of construction, which can help prevent and analyze accidents.

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## scherz

Great idea! After the lifespan we can sell them to a third world country like central africa or india. The shipping will be free, fast and easy.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

China's SCS islands will be lit up.

Also expect the reclamation and build up efforts to be doubled.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

*UK-China joint nuclear research center opens in London*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

* China, UK unveil new R&D centre*
10 November 2016

*China and the UK yesterday signed a Heads of Terms Agreement and held an unveiling ceremony for their Joint Research and Innovation Centre (JRIC) to be opened soon in Manchester, England. The event is the latest milestone since the JRIC was first announced during former Chancellor George Osborne's visit to Beijing in September 2015.*

The latest development was announced by the UK's National Nuclear Laboratory (NNL) and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), the lead organizations for the centre. Ma Kai, vice premier of China's State Council, and Lucy Neville-Rolfe, UK minister of state for energy and intellectual property at the Department for Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy, unveiled a plaque for the JRIC.

NNL said the JRIC aims to inspire innovation in nuclear research and development through UK-China collaboration. This will develop, it said, "leading-edge research and innovative technologies which will support safe and reliable nuclear energy around the globe".

The two sides have been identifying the key priority areas of research, and the full program of work will be finalised in due course, NNL said.

A principles agreement on the ownership and exploitation of intellectual property, developed partly in conjunction with the UK government's Intellectual Property Office, has also been agreed.

Initial work may include developing advanced manufacturing methods that "could improve the consistency, speed and cost of modular manufacture"; and transferring innovation in virtual engineering, which has been "developed and demonstrated successfully in other industrial sectors, further into the mind-set of the nuclear landscape", NNL said.

Qian Zhimin, CNNC president, and NNL managing director Paul Howarth had yesterday "jointly introduced the research strengths of the two sides and the future development strategy of the research centre," CNNC said.

It added: "Inauguration of the research centre marks a new chapter in Sino-UK collaboration in nuclear energy, building upon past cooperation in nuclear energy investment, that will allow more cooperation in scientific research, technology, and throughout the whole nuclear industrial chain."

With NNL and CNNC each owning a 50% share, they will jointly pay for the centre's research and development expenses and plan to invest 422 million yuan ($65.1 million) over a five-year period, CNNC said.

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-China-UK-unveil-new-RD-centre-10111601.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## grey boy 2

*Nuclear tech seen as latest China 'name card'*
(Global Times) 10:58, December 06, 2016






Nuclear technology could join the list of China-made goods with high-tech features, such as high-speed rail, and could become a new facet of the country's export portfolio with nuclear power projects in Pakistan serving as a touchstone and leading to more opportunities in the global market, experts said on Monday.

Nuclear cooperation between China and Pakistan has made great strides in recent years under the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), a flagship project of the "One Belt, One Road" initiative.

In October, the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant Unit 3 was connected to Pakistan's grid. The complex was built by State-owned China National Nuclear Corp.

In addition to the four reactors at Chashma, another nuclear power plant is also being built in Karachi, in southern Pakistan. The Hualong One third-generation nuclear technology, developed by China, is being installed at the plant in Karachi.

Pakistan's growth has been hindered by power shortages and nuclear technology offers the country a clean and affordable option in power supply, said Han Xiaoping, chief analyst at the energy-focused website China5e.

The construction of a nuclear power plant also demands huge input in related infrastructure, which could boost the local economy, noted Han.

There is great potential for China's nuclear technology in terms of international cooperation, Han told the Global Times on Monday, because it has a good safety record both domestically and abroad.

"Pakistan is indubitably an energy deficit country with traditional reliance on hydro power generation of which the capacity has gone down over the years. Every day there is an electricity shortage of some 4,000 megawatts," Ejaz Hussain, head of the department of social sciences at Iqra University Islamabad and currently a visiting fellow at University of California, Berkeley, told the Global Times Monday.

Hussain said also under the terms of the CPEC, some Chinese companies are investing in thermal energy projects in Pakistan. "Chinese companies are doing this to help Pakistan meet its energy needs as well as make money from thermal and nuclear technology that has been discouraged in industrialized Europe and the US."

"The construction of a Hualong One nuclear unit at Karachi has set a great example for future export efforts of China's third-generation nuclear technology," Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times on Monday.

It is very likely there will be more use of China's nuclear technology in developed economies as well as those along the Belt and Road route, as the technology is both safe and more affordable, compared with other third generation technologies like EPR, developed by Areva NP, Electricite de France and Siemens, and Westinghouse Electric Company's AP1000, Lin said.

Like China's bullet trains, nuclear technology is very likely to become another "name card" for China, Lin noted.

*Nuclear concerns*





Hussain noted that China-Pakistan energy cooperation has been stable despite concerns raised by domestic humanitarian and green organizations that have called for locating such reactors to non-populated areas and shifting to renewable energy.

"Nuclear power plants, especially those near Karachi, pose a danger to the metropolitan if hit by a tsunami or any terror attack. Karachi has been attacked by terrorists in the past and is politically and security-wise unstable. What Pakistani authorities need to do is locate such nuclear plants in less populated areas and importantly go for fusion-based nuclear technology and energy," Hussain noted.

Internationally, China also has a role to play, according to Hussain.

"Both India and Pakistan are striving for Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG) membership. In my view, to stabilize hostile relations between India and Pakistan, China and the US have their work cut out for them and the two can urge the South Asian nuclear-tipped archrivals to either join the NSG together or stay away from it. Any middle way will add to strategic danger in Asia and beyond," Hussain said.
http://en.people.cn/n3/2016/1206/c90000-9151252.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Shanxi firm to invest in UK power plant *
Last Updated: 2016-11-25 10:01 | China Daily 

A Shanxi-based company principally engaged in the coal business will invest 3 billion yuan ($440 million) in the Hinkley Point power plant in the United Kingdom. Wintime Energy Co Ltd (Listed in Shanghai Stock Exchange; Forbes 2000 company) a company principally engaged in the exploitation, operation, washing, selection and processing of coal, recently made the investment, together with China General Nuclear Power Corporation.

The two companies are to jointly carry out several clean energy projects, including *Guangdong Lufeng Power Station*, *Hinkley Point C power plant* and some non-nuclear power plants, according to a project cooperation agreement signed between the two companies on Nov 21.

CGN signed a final agreement on the 18 billion pound ($23.4 billion) Hinkley Point C power plant two months ago with the French utility EDF and the British government. He Yu, chairman of CGN, said China's nuclear technology being used abroad will lead to more countries having confidence in Chinese reactors and pushing forward its global market development.

Wintime Energy, which mainly operates in the domestic market, will become a major partner of the Chinese investment consortium for the project by laying out 10 percent of the total investment in Hinkley Point, which is around 3 billion yuan.

Chinese power firms are currently pacing up *mergers and acquisitions* at home and abroad, motivated by their financial strength, poor domestic markets and policy support.

_"The developers' balance sheets are now the strongest in at least five years, enhancing their financial strength for mergers and acquisitions,"_ said Joseph Jacobelli, senior analyst with Asia Utilities and Infrastructure Research of Bloomberg Intelligence.​
_"China's power supply has grown at a pace faster than demand, leading to sinking plant utilization rates, especially for coal-fired power. Government policy also strongly supports local power companies' expansion abro_ad."​
Profit reporting shows that the performance of domestic coal companies turned weaker than earlier expectations in 2015, due to overcapacity, poor demand and lower prices, with 39 listed coal companies reporting a net loss of 5.1 billion yuan in 2015, plummeting 1,120 percent year-on-year.

Wintime Energy Co Ltd, together with other 18 companies however, still reported net profit last year. The company mainly operates in Shanxi province. In addition, it is also involved in hotel business, as well as the production and sale of building materials. According to the company, participation in the overseas project, while in accordance with the government's *going global strategy* and in line with the Belt and Road Initiative, still presents certain risks in investment decision-making and management.


http://en.ce.cn/main/latest/201611/25/t20161125_18138067.shtml



ahojunk said:


> Why is China's CGN still getting in bed with the French's EDF in Hinkley?




EDF-Avera's situation has kept worsening, so CGN is expanding involvement, say in UK Hinkley project. I don't know if CGN will participate in their seriously troubled Finland project? I hope not.

Areva has been bailed out by the French government, which has then invited several global nuclear powerhouses to invest into the company, these are CNNC, Misubishi Heavy Industries (MHI), Japan Nuclear Fuel (a Japan-Kazak company running uranium mines in Kazakhstan). Yes China is expanding global M&A push, but there are competitors, let's wish CNNC get a good Areva deal!

News links:
http://www.neimagazine.com/news/newsfinlands-tvo-seeks-clarification-from-areva-5684135
http://www.foundry-planet.com/equip...stake/?cHash=28937030d046d4523a5dde858d331cc0
https://antinuclear.net/2016/12/01/...nd-areva-in-a-deepening-safety-and-cost-mess/
http://www.japantimes.co.jp/news/20...eavy-japan-nuclear-fuel-invest-frances-areva/
http://mainichi.jp/english/articles/20161208/p2g/00m/0bu/067000c
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-areva-restructuring-idUSKBN13I1H2​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China Starts Building SMR-Based Floating Nuclear Plant*
01/01/2017 | Sonal Patel

China has officially begun construction of its first offshore nuclear power plant, a demonstration project that will employ the domestically developed ACPR50S small modular reactor (SMR).

*China General Nuclear Power Corp. (CGN)* on November 4 told reporters at a press conference that the project (Figure 6) is a “top priority” that will further the country’s “strong marine power strategy.” Among its myriad uses will be powering oilfield exploration in the Bohai Sea and deep-water oil and gas development in the South China Sea. “An offshore small modular reactor adopting a decentralized energy system could be a good solution for providing a steady supply of energy on islands, in coastal or far offshore areas,” CGN said.






*6. Floating an idea.* China General Nuclear Power Corp. has kicked off work on China’s first floating nuclear power plant. The demonstration plant will employ an ACPR50S small modular reactor, which is designed for marine environments. _Courtesy: CGN_

CGN did not address it, but the project has reportedly prompted some alarm amongst countries that border the South China Sea, which spans 1.4 million square miles. A third of the world’s shipping passes through its waters. China, Taiwan, the Philippines, Vietnam, Brunei, and Malaysia all claim sovereignty over some land features in the sea, and concerns about security and resources have driven much tension among stakeholder countries.

The company instead played up technical achievements.

The 60-MWe (200-MWt) ACPR50S reactor design, which is part of China’s ACPR series of SMRs, got the National Development and Reform Commission’s green light in late 2015 to advance as part of a program to develop experimental reactors outlined in the 13th Five Year Plan. CGN said that preliminary design of the ACPR50S is underway. It expects construction of the demonstration project will be completed by 2020.

In lieu of pouring concrete as would be conventional for a land-based reactor, CGN kicked off construction of the offshore reactor by signing an agreement with *Dongfang Electric Corp.* for the supply of a reactor pressure vessel. Of all the equipment necessary to construct the unit—including the floating platform—the reactor pressure vessel takes the longest to manufacture, explained CGN Research Institute deputy-chief engineer and small modular reactor lead designer Rui Min at the press conference.

In related news, CGN also revealed it has signed a framework agreement with *Shanghai Electric Nuclear Power Group* to accelerate “smart power construction” which entails applying digital tools throughout the nuclear plant process, from design to construction.

CGN noted that the concept of “Internet Plus nuclear power” will allow China’s nuclear power sector to adapt to what it said is “a new round of industrial revolution.” Several subsidiaries, including *China Nuclear Power Engineering Co.*, *China Nuclear Power Operations Co.*, and the *CGN Research Institute*, are already working to digitally integrate their resources. CGN has also already established a collaborative sub-platform, successfully created a Hualong-1 in 3-D design, and begun using virtual reality to improve user experience, work efficiency, and safety.

http://www.powermag.com/china-starts-building-smr-based-floating-nuclear-plant/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

TaiShang said:


> China's SCS islands will be lit up.
> 
> Also expect the reclamation and build up efforts to be doubled.


Definitely, just imagine those Nansha, Xisha, Yongxing, Huangyan Islands and other parts in the South China Sea be powered by this abundant source of nuke power and at relatively low cost, then a lot of things can be developed there. The future of the South China Sea is surely assured and bright.

Moreover this unique mobile power generation can be a good export in future... many developing small island nations with limited power generation may seek such option once it becomes feasible.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*UK starts review of CGN's nuclear reactor design*
2017-01-12 08:26 | China Daily | _Editor: Feng Shuang_

_




A technician works on a key component of the Hualong One reactor in Qinhuangdao, Hebei province.
(Photo/Xinhua)_


China General Nuclear Power Corp said the British government has started an assessment of the company's plan to build a nuclear power plant at Bradwell in southeastern England.

The British government asked nuclear regulators on Tuesday to begin the Generic Design Assessment of CGN's design－the Hualong One reactor－a process that industry experts expect to take about five years.

The company is *confident that Hualong One will meet the United Kingdom's stringent safety, security and design requirements*, said Mao Qing, the project manager at CGN responsible for Hualong One's assessment.

According to Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst with Asia utilities and infrastructure research at Bloomberg Intelligence, there are *high chances the Hualong One reactor will pass UK's strict approval process*.

"Given the vast experience of CGN in building nuclear facilities in China and the importance of the project, there should be a reasonable chance that the parameters are met, albeit some adjustments may be required," said Jacobelli.

"CGN has strong ambitions in many other jurisdictions. So if the plant faces hiccups, there is a reputational risk which could affect the company's bids for other projects in other countries," he said.

He Yu, chairman of CGN, said *investing in Bradwell will also lead to more countries having confidence in the Chinese reactor and will push forward its global market development*.

The costs of the assessment will be covered by CGN and Electricite de France SA, which formed a joint venture called General Nuclear Services to develop the Bradwell plant, and fund and design the reactor.

Jesse Norman, UK energy minister, said the UK welcomed CGN's investment in the GDA process.

"The nuclear industry in the UK is subject to a stringent regulatory regime to ensure security and mitigation of any potential environmental detriment."

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China to develop floating nuclear power platform in next 5 years*
(People's Daily Online) February 13, 2017






_[File photo]_

China will prioritize the development of a floating nuclear power platform in the coming five years, in an effort to provide stable power to offshore projects and promote ocean gas exploitation.

The news was announced by Wang Yiren, vice director of the State Administration of Science, Technology and Industry for National Defense. *Wang told Science and Technology Daily that Chinese authorities have already carried out research on relevant core technologies as well as the standardization of maritime nuclear power plants*, adding that the development of the facility is a crucial part of the country’s five-year economic development plan, running through 2020.

According to Wang,* a diesel generator is currently the main power source for China’s offshore operation and the daily lives of residents on the Nansha and Xisha Islands. Diesel power is both inefficient and damaging to the environment; developing a floating maritime nuclear power platform may solve these problems and facilitate the construction of larger vessels in the future.*

*China would not be the first country to employ floating nuclear power plants.* In the 1960s, the U.S. installed a nuclear reactor inside the hull of a freighter to provide electricity for the Panama Canal Zone. Ever since, nuclear reactors have been used on American and Russian ships to provide electrical power.

Once China's own platform has been created, the design will be put to use in ocean gas and oil exploitation. *The country is doing its own research on the project, as well as seeking cooperation with Russia to hasten the process, Wang said.*

Some experts believe that the development of nuclear power will constitute an important component of China’s future energy sector, as the average global proportion of electricity generated by nuclear power is 11 percent, while the number for China is only 3 percent.

The nuclear industry has been booming in China in recent years, especially since the Chinese government drew on lessons learned from the Fukushima accident in 2011 and introduced a full range of nuclear emergency precautions, including the publication of a nuclear safety white paper in January 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Brainsucker

Why so afraid? Floating nuclear power plant has been there for long time. If you can accept the US Nuclear Aircraft Carrier, then you know that this project is do-able too. If you are so afraid with the nuclear, then denies those aircraft carriers to come to your country. They have the same risk to this power plants


----------



## Nevsky

Russia is working on such a project for quite some time.I hope that China and Russia would cooperate in this sphere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IblinI

BRICSFTW said:


> Russia is working on such a project for quite some time.I hope that China and Russia would cooperate in this sphere.


Can you tell us more about the Russian's project?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nevsky

YuChen said:


> Can you tell us more about the Russian's project?


My knowledge its pretty limited, but this article its good, its from October last year.


*Russia Nears Completion Of First Floating Nuclear Plant
*
Russian company Zapsibgidrostroy (it’s a mouthful, yes) has begun the
construction of the docks that will carry the world’s first floating nuclear power plant to its location off the Chukotka coast. From there, the NPP will supply power to the coast and to the offshore oil and gas platforms pumping crude in Arctic waters, starting in 2019.

_Work on the 21,000-ton NPP, named Akademik Lomonossov, has been in progress since 2007, and the plant itself is already complete and undergoing tests. With two low-enriched uranium reactors with a combined installed capacity of 75 MW, the plant, once operational, should be able to produce enough electricity to supply a city of 200,000, along with 300 MW of heat that will save 200,000 tons of coal annually._

*Civil power and heating supply aside, Akademik Lomonosov could turn into just the first step towards a whole fleet of floating NPPs that will power Russia’s advance into the Arctic hydrocarbon wealth.*

*Temperatures in Russia’s Far East sometimes reach minus 76 degrees Fahrenheit in winter, which greatly increases the energy needs of any production facility in Arctic waters. Floating NPPs can respond to these needs at a lower carbon footprint than onshore plants fuelled by crude oil, gas, or coal.*

According to proponents of the floating NPP idea, these plants are also lower-risk than nuclear plants on land. They are more resilient to earthquakes and tsunamis, and they have constant access to cooling water, since Akademik Lomonosov’s reactors are suspended below sea level, so a meltdown is more unlikely than on land. Basically, all such a floating plant needs is a power line nearby. This portability is also a major plus, as they can be towed to any location that needs energy.

This could solve a lot of the energy challenges related to Arctic hydrocarbon extraction, as nuclear energy is much more reliable in terms of permanent supply than any renewable alternative to date, but as is the case with all nuclear technology, some issues could be risky.

According to a Greenpeace expert, storms can do to floating NPPS what earthquakes and tsunamis can’t. To illustrate, Jan Haverkamp refers to the fate of the Sturgis, a U.S. floating mini-NPP that was seriously damaged after being decommissioned and en route to the coast. He doesn’t, however, mention any spill of radioactive fuel as a result of the damage.*
*
Another nuclear expert, Julius Cesar I. Trajano from the Nanyang Technological University in Singapore, says that the question of transporting waste fuel in a safe way remains a challenge with floating NPPs. With Akademik Lomonossov, the challenge is being addressed by organizing the productive life of the plant into 12-year cycles: at the end of each, the plant will be taken to the shipyard, to dispose of the waste fuel and reload it with fresh uranium.

Another potential problem is the absence of back-up energy sources in case of an accident, unlike onshore NPPs. This latter problem could make it that much harder to handle a radioactive spill.

*Then there is the risk of terrorists taking over a floating NPP, although admittedly, Trajano sees this as a risk in Southeast Asia, where China is preparing to start building floating NPPs for the South China Sea, a focal point for territorial disputes with its neighbors.*

There is also the risk of a cybersecurity breach, which is more relevant to the Russian NPP, but there is no information available on how this threat would be managed. Managed it will be, though, there is no doubt about this.

The first large-scale floating NPP could mark the beginning of a new stage in power generation, despite the widespread opposition to nuclear power. Yet, for all the praise Akademik Lomonossov has received as an alternative and cleaner-than-coal source of energy to Far East cities, its primary role is more likely to be the vital power lifeline supplying juice for the offshore platforms that are bound to multiply in Russia’s Arctic waters.

http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-G...mpletion-Of-First-Floating-Nuclear-Plant.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

BRICSFTW said:


> My knowledge its pretty limited, but this article its good, its from October last year.
> 
> 
> *Russia Nears Completion Of First Floating Nuclear Plant*
> 
> Russian company Zapsibgidrostroy (it’s a mouthful, yes) has begun the
> construction of the docks that will carry the world’s first floating nuclear power plant to its location off the Chukotka coast. From there, the NPP will supply power to the coast and to the offshore oil and gas platforms pumping crude in Arctic waters, starting in 2019.
> 
> _Work on the 21,000-ton NPP, named Akademik Lomonossov, has been in progress since 2007, and the plant itself is already complete and undergoing tests. With two low-enriched uranium reactors with a combined installed capacity of 75 MW, the plant, once operational, should be able to produce enough electricity to supply a city of 200,000, along with 300 MW of heat that will save 200,000 tons of coal annually._
> 
> *Civil power and heating supply aside, Akademik Lomonosov could turn into just the first step towards a whole fleet of floating NPPs that will power Russia’s advance into the Arctic hydrocarbon wealth.*
> 
> *Temperatures in Russia’s Far East sometimes reach minus 76 degrees Fahrenheit in winter, which greatly increases the energy needs of any production facility in Arctic waters. Floating NPPs can respond to these needs at a lower carbon footprint than onshore plants fuelled by crude oil, gas, or coal.*
> 
> According to proponents of the floating NPP idea, these plants are also lower-risk than nuclear plants on land. They are more resilient to earthquakes and tsunamis, and they have constant access to cooling water, since Akademik Lomonosov’s reactors are suspended below sea level, so a meltdown is more unlikely than on land. Basically, all such a floating plant needs is a power line nearby. This portability is also a major plus, as they can be towed to any location that needs energy.
> 
> This could solve a lot of the energy challenges related to Arctic hydrocarbon extraction, as nuclear energy is much more reliable in terms of permanent supply than any renewable alternative to date, but as is the case with all nuclear technology, some issues could be risky.
> 
> According to a Greenpeace expert, storms can do to floating NPPS what earthquakes and tsunamis can’t. To illustrate, Jan Haverkamp refers to the fate of the Sturgis, a U.S. floating mini-NPP that was seriously damaged after being decommissioned and en route to the coast. He doesn’t, however, mention any spill of radioactive fuel as a result of the damage.
> 
> Another nuclear expert, Julius Cesar I. Trajano from the Nanyang Technological University in Singapore, says that the question of transporting waste fuel in a safe way remains a challenge with floating NPPs. With Akademik Lomonossov, the challenge is being addressed by organizing the productive life of the plant into 12-year cycles: at the end of each, the plant will be taken to the shipyard, to dispose of the waste fuel and reload it with fresh uranium.
> 
> Another potential problem is the absence of back-up energy sources in case of an accident, unlike onshore NPPs. This latter problem could make it that much harder to handle a radioactive spill.
> 
> *Then there is the risk of terrorists taking over a floating NPP, although admittedly, Trajano sees this as a risk in Southeast Asia, where China is preparing to start building floating NPPs for the South China Sea, a focal point for territorial disputes with its neighbors.*
> 
> There is also the risk of a cybersecurity breach, which is more relevant to the Russian NPP, but there is no information available on how this threat would be managed. Managed it will be, though, there is no doubt about this.
> 
> The first large-scale floating NPP could mark the beginning of a new stage in power generation, despite the widespread opposition to nuclear power. Yet, for all the praise Akademik Lomonossov has received as an alternative and cleaner-than-coal source of energy to Far East cities, its primary role is more likely to be the vital power lifeline supplying juice for the offshore platforms that are bound to multiply in Russia’s Arctic waters.
> 
> http://oilprice.com/Energy/Energy-G...mpletion-Of-First-Floating-Nuclear-Plant.html



It is all about the Arctic. Russia is preparing for the coming changes in international trade routes. 

It already has world 's largest ice-breaker fleet, including nuclear ones. 

It is good that China and Russia seek cooperation on this strategic area. Energy and trade are all related.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Westinghouse going bust is definitely great news for China's three nuclear power players. 

=======
*China's nuclear power technology goes global*
China Plus | Updated: 2017-04-06 07:58





_A technician works on a key component of the Hualong One reactor in Qinhuangdao, Hebei province. [File photo/Xinhua]_

A recent cooperation deal between China and Kenya has become an important step for China's nuclear power technology to go global.

China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) announced recently that the company had signed a nuclear power training cooperation framework agreement, as well as a confidentiality agreement, with the Kenya Nuclear Electricity Board.

Under the deal, China's Hualong One reactor, a Gen-III nuclear power reactor design with self-reliant intellectual property rights, is expected to be applied in Africa, reports People's Daily.

The Hualong One 1000-megawatt class pressurized water reactor, developed by CGN and China National Nuclear Corporation, is reported to have reached the highest international safety standards to prevent leakage of radioactive materials and resist outer impacts and earthquakes with magnitudes comparable to that of the quake in Japan's Fukushima nuclear accident in 2011.

CGN has formed a joint venture with Electricite de France SA to develop the Bradwell nuclear power plant in the UK, as well as to fund and design the reactor.

The British government started an assessment of the reactor design in January this year. The process is expected to take about five years.

Observers say there is a high possibility that the reactor design will pass the UK's approval process, China Daily reports.

The Generic Design Assessment is a very strict nuclear power assessment. Passing the assessment will further facilitate the export of Chinese nuclear power technology.

CGN has signed MoUs or letters of intent on nuclear power cooperation with over 20 foreign companies and government departments.

More countries, such as Indonesia, South Africa, Turkey and Kazakhstan, have shown interest in the Hualong One reactor.

http://usa.chinadaily.com.cn/china/2017-04/06/content_28811539.htm


======
*China, Thailand agree to nuclear energy cooperation*
05 April 2017

*China and Thailand have a signed an agreement to cooperate in the peaceful use of nuclear energy. The agreement was signed in Beijing on 29 March by Nur Bekri, director of China's National Energy Administration (NEA), and Thai energy minister Anantaporn Kanchanarat.*





_Kanchanarat (left) and Bekri shake on the agreement (Image: NEA)_

According to an NEA statement on 1 April, the two countries also discussed bilateral cooperation on nuclear power, power networking, power trading and others areas of potential cooperation.

"China is very willing to provide Thailand with the most advanced, most economical and safest nuclear power technology, as well as equipment, management experience and quality service," China General Nuclear (CGN) said the same day.

CGN added that China and Thailand had cooperated in nuclear energy over recent years. In particular, China has provided training for hundreds of Thai nuclear professionals and technical personnel.

Bekri said he hoped that through the agreement, China and Thailand can "strengthen communication, enhance understanding and make greater progress in nuclear cooperation".

Thailand's National Energy Policy Council commissioned a feasibility study for a nuclear power plant in the country and in 2007 approved a Power Development Plan for 2007-2021, including the construction of 4000 MWe of nuclear generating capacity, starting up in 2020-21. The new Power Development Plan 2010-30, approved in 2010, envisages *five 1000 MWe units starting up over 2020-28*.

In June 2015, CGN said Thailand was carrying out an independent review of the *Hualong One* reactor technology. The design, CGN anticipates, could make Thailand's short-list for possible deployment in any future nuclear power program.

Ratchaburi Electricity Generating Holding - Thailand's largest private power company - agreed in December 2015 to take a 10% stake in the two Hualong One reactors being built as Phase II of CGN's Fangchenggang nuclear power plant in China's Guangxi province.

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NP-China-Thailand-agree-to-nuclear-energy-cooperation-0504174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> Westinghouse going bust is definitely great news for China's three nuclear power players.
> 
> *China's nuclear power technology goes global*



Just as I anticipated. I think China already has its hand almost full.


----------



## cirr

*China expected to export nuclear technology to UK*

017-04-07 10:00

People's Daily _Editor: Wang Fan_

China is expected to export nuclear technology to the UK, a traditional nuclear power that realized commercialization of nuclear energy, after China's *Hualong One* reactor finally gets a permit to enter the latter's market, sources from China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) told the People's Daily.

The UK government has started an assessment to build a nuclear power plant at Bradwell in southeastern England, disclosed an official from CGN, adding that the chances are high that the Hualong One reactor will pass UK's approval.

It is estimated that the value of one nuclear reactor sold abroad equals that of 1 million cars. If approved by the UK, the Hualong reactor will, together with the high-speed train technology, become name cards of China's high-end manufacturing industry in the world.

The Hualong One reactor was jointly developed by CGN and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), sources said.

For the sake of safety, China has learnt lessons from Japan's Fukushima nuclear accident in 2011 and followed the latest nuclear safety requirements. The reactor keeps abreast with a high safety index: It has double-layer safety shells, offering enhanced protection capabilities against commercial airplane crash.

The UK has the strictest nuclear regulations in the world. In this January, the country approved to launch an assessment to review the design of the reactor. If the Hualong One reactor can pass the assessment in the next five years, it will surely get a passport in the world's atomic industry.

In another development, sources said that the construction of a nuclear power plant in Kenya will be examined under the training cooperation framework agreement and confidentiality agreement signed between CGN and the Kenya Nuclear Electricity Board.

Under the agreement, the two sides will launch comprehensive cooperation in terms of technology and business. It is regarded as an important step for the Hualong One reactor's entry into the African market as well as the export of China's unitized technology, equipment and general contracting services.

http://www.ecns.cn/business/2017/04-07/252409.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> The UK has the strictest nuclear regulations in the world. In this January, the country approved to launch an assessment to review the design of the reactor. If the Hualong One reactor can pass the assessment in the next five years, it will surely get a passport in the world's atomic industry.



Good news, but this assessment will take up to five years.

This is still a fair way to go.

Let's not celebrate, i.e. counting the chickens before they are hatched!


----------



## ahojunk

*China eyes trillion-RMB nuclear power market along 'Belt and Road'*
By Ma Danning (People's Daily Online) 16:41, April 17, 2017






_With the installation of the dome on the containment building, all major civil engineering works have been completed at Unit 5 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant developed by China's State Power Investment Corp, located Northeast China's Liaoning province. [File Photo]_

Chinese companies are craving access to the colossal untapped potential of the nuclear power industry in Belt and Road countries, which could yield a market of up to 4 trillion RMB ($580 billion), said the chairman of one of the country’s largest nuclear power developers.

“About 72 countries have been or are planning to develop nuclear power, among which 41 are along the Belt and Road route, and most of them are still in the earliest stages of nuclear power development. We estimate that if their nuclear energy were raised to reach development levels comparable to those of the U.S. or Japan, it would spawn a market worth 4 trillion RMB,” remarked Wang Shoujun, chairman of China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC).

The Belt and Road Initiative, proposed by Chinese President Xi Jinping in 2013, aims to build a trade and infrastructure network connecting Asia with Europe and Africa along ancient trade routes, in an unprecedented effort that will unite up to 65 countries.

*China a powerful nuclear tech player*

As domestic demand for electricity soars in China, and the country accelerates its shift to renewable energy, nuclear power will be one of the highest-priority projects. China currently operates 36 nuclear reactors, and is in the process of building 20 new ones, according to an official with the Ministry of Environmental Protection. By the end of 2020, China aims to have 58 million kilowatts of nuclear power capacity in operation and more than 30 million kilowatts under construction, ranking second in the world for number of installed units.

When it comes to homegrown technologies, China is gathering steam to occupy a position of leadership in the world. The Hualong One pressurized water reactor, manufactured by China First Heavy Machinery, completed its hydraulic pressure tests on April 8. This milestone shows that China has mastered the independent design and manufacture of third-generation nuclear power facilities.

On Jan. 5, 2017, State Power Investment Corp (SPIC), one of China’s five largest power generators, released NuPAC platform, a digital instrumentation and control system for nuclear power plants, complete with independent intellectual property rights. The platform has obtained approval from the U.S. Nuclear Regulatory Commission, giving it access to American and European markets.





_Photo taken on May 7, 2015 shows the construction site of a nuclear power project in Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province. China on Thursday began construction on the pilot nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, a domestically-developed third generation reactor design on Thursday._

*Sailing abroad*

With the *third-generation Hualong One reactor* as a star export, Chinese nuclear technologies have established a presence in the U.K., Romania, Pakistan and beyond.

In March, China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) inked a protocol with Kenya on nuclear power training based on the Hualong One reactor, coming one step closer to actually exporting the Hualong One design to Kenya, and testing the waters on other exports of technology and equipment overseas.

Citing indigenous technologies like Hualong One, the president of CGN Group announced that homegrown technologies “lay the foundation for China’s nuclear expansion overseas.”

According to CNNC Chairman Wang Shoujun, CNNC has successfully exported six nuclear power units and eight reactors to at least seven countries, and has established links with more than 40 countries for further cooperation spanning the full nuclear industrial chain.






_SPIC releases NuPAC Platform, a nuclear reactor protection system with independent intellectual property rights. [File Photo]_

*Nuclear, radiation safety measures “reliable”*

According to sources from the National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA), from August to September 2016, the International Atomic Energy Agency conducted a comprehensive nuclear and radiation safety evaluation. Their assessment found that nuclear and radiation safety in China is in line with international standards, and regulatory work is effective and reliable.

An unidentified NNSA official noted that, in the past 30 years, the Chinese nuclear industry has maintained a record of safe operations, with no incidents exceeding Level 2 or higher on the 7-level International Nuclear and Radiological Event Scale. No radiation was deemed detrimental to the environment.

However, the official also stressed that a shortage of storage space for used fuel and the disposal of radioactive waste is a major issue affecting the development of China's nuclear power.

In March, China's State Council approved a plan for nuclear power safety and radioactive pollution control. According to the plan, China will build five sites for the disposal of solid waste with a low or intermediate level of radioactivity. Underground laboratories will be called upon to dispose of highly radioactive waste.

By 2025, China plans to have fully modernized its supervisory system for nuclear safety and radioactive pollution control. The safety of the country's nuclear facilities will be markedly enhanced by 2020, with a lower rate of occurrence of radiation accidents and better emergency response and safety supervision, according to the plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Malaysian delegation visits China to study its nuclear power programme*
* April 17, 2017 22:11 MYT*




 
Nancy said although Malaysia was still undecided whether to introduce nuclear energy into its energy mix, it was important for the country prepare and obtain as much information as possible on the industry.

*BEIJING*: Nineteen Malaysian delegates, led by Minister in the Prime Minister''s Department *Datuk Seri Nancy Shukri*, are on a five-day working visit to China to study its nuclear power infrastructure programme at the invitation of the Chinese Nuclear Society (CMS) starting today.

The delegation is made up of stakeholders and representatives from government agencies such as the *Malaysia Nuclear Power Corporation (MNPC), Energy Commission, Agensi Inovasi Malaysia, Economic Planning Unit and Malaysian Nuclear Agency*, as well as academicians, and *Tenaga Nasional Bhd* senior executives.

Nancy said although Malaysia was still undecided whether to introduce nuclear energy into its energy mix, it was important for the country prepare and obtain as much information as possible on the industry.

Nuclear power is a complex and sensitive issue that requires deep understanding, thus the delegation''s working visit is crucial in order to obtain direct exposure from relevant countries.

_"We need to be prepared (before making any decision). The main role now is to educate. Nuclear literacy is still not there. But people are showing interest. Even in Parliament, questions on nuclear power were being asked, which is a good indication,"_ she told Bernama.​MNPC Chief Executive Officer Datuk *Dr Mohd Zamzam Jaafar* said the visit would enable the stakeholders to to see for themselves not only China''s nuclear power programme infrastructure, including power plants which were in operation and undergoing construction, but also to study its communication programme implementation.

_"China is currently the country with the most (number of) NPPs (nuclear power plants) under construction. They have also upgraded their technology post-Fukushima," _he said.​
Previously, a buyer of nuclear power plants, China is gaining ground on technological expertise and its main objective is to be self-sufficient in nuclear power.

According to the World Nuclear Association, China has 36 NPPs in operation, 21 under construction and more about to start construction.

The impetus for increasing nuclear power share in China is increasing due to air pollution from coal-fired plants.

Meanwhile, the Malaysian delegation is scheduled to visit the *China Nuclear Power Engineering Cooperation (CNPE)* in Beijing, Qishan Nuclear Power Base in Qishan, about 100 km southwest of Shanghai, and *Shanghai Electric Group Co. Ltd*.

Earlier today, the group visited the *China Institution of Atomic Energy (CIAE)* and was briefed on its initiatives such as fast reactor, micro reactor and nuclear security products.

The delegation also visited the *Tsinghua University* and the *China National Energy Administration (CNEA)* where its Secretary, Li Yangzhe expounded on China''s energy policy, regulations and strategy.

Malaysia is currently exploring the option of deploying nuclear energy to meet future demand but has indicated that it is not in the rush or set a timeline for the programme.

Currently, coal and gas account for about 50 per cent and 45 per cent, respectively, of the total power generation mix in Peninsular Malaysia, and less than five per cent of Malaysia''s power needs come from hydro, biodiesel and biomass sources.

-- BERNAMA

http://english.astroawani.com/malay...hina-study-its-nuclear-power-programme-139709

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Apr 19, 2017 04:27 AM BUSINESS & TECH
*Baosteel to Supply Steel for Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan *
By Coco Feng






Baosteel Co. Ltd. has won a bid to supply steel to Pakistan’s Karachi Nuclear Power Plant. Photo: IC​
(Beijing) — Shanghai-based Baosteel Co. Ltd. has won a bid to supply steel to Pakistan’s Karachi Nuclear Power Plant, the first export deal for China-designed third-generation nuclear power technology.

Baosteel said in a statement Monday that its steel will be used in the heat exchangers of the plant, which is being built by China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC) and has been under construction since 2015.

The 2,200-megawatt Karachi project, slated to come online in 2020, will be the first overseas nuclear plant armed with the China-designed third-generation Hualong One (HPR1000) reactor.




Third-generation nuclear power technology development has so far been dominated by the AP1000 plant, designed by Westinghouse Electric Co., and the EPR pressurized water reactor, which was co-developed by Areva NP, Electricite de France (EDF) and Siemens in Germany.

China ceased to be dependent on imported AP1000 plants in 2015 when the nation’s two major nuclear firms, CNNC and China General Nuclear Power Corp. (CGN), launched the HPR1000, lessening the impact of Westinghouse’s seeking bankruptcy protection last month.

China has secured several deals to construct nuclear power stations abroad, but some of the older projects have either used second-generation technology, such as Chashma in Pakistan, or foreign designs, such as the planned Hinkley Point and Sizewell plants in the U.K., which will use EPR technology.

China also plans to continue to export its HPR1000 technology. In January, the U.K.’s nuclear regulators, the Office for Nuclear Regulation and the Environment Agency, announced plans to start a Generic Design Assessment of the HPR1000 reactor design, according to a statement on the U.K. government’s website.

Introduced in 2007, GDA is a voluntary process for reactor vendors, but the British government expects all new projects to pass the assessment. EPR and AP1000 have both passed, a process that takes more than five years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Countries interested in ACP100 reactor*

ANN@The China Post 

Saturday, April 29, 2017, 12:00 am TWN

Many countries have shown a keen interest in China National Nuclear Corporation's cutting-edge third-generation ACP100 nuclear reactor, the company revealed on Thursday.

*CNNC said it had conducted discussions with countries, including Pakistan, Iran, the United Kingdom, Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, Mongolia, Brazil, Egypt and Canada, over potential use of the technology.*

It disclosed the strong international interest on Thursday at the 12th China International Exhibition on Nuclear Power Industry 2017 in Beijing.

The ACP100, which the company calls the Linglong One, is a small modular reactor relying on pressurized water reactor technology.

CNNC said it had completed all the research, development and design process and the unit would be ready for engineering construction after government's final approval.

SMRs are defined by the International Atomic Energy Agency as advanced reactors producing up to 300 megawatts of power that can be largely built in factories and shipped to utilities and end users.

Linglong One is the first reactor of its kind in the world to have passed the safety review by the International Atomic Energy Agency, a remarkable breakthrough in global small multipurpose modular reactor development, said the company.

According to CNNC, compared with other energy sources, small reactors as a distributed power source and power supply for a particular region have obvious advantages.

It said that in the field of industrial steam supply under the present pricing system, co-generation of steam and power by the ACP100 was economically superior to other power supply modes in view of its 70 percent of heat utilization efficiency.

The company said it also provides clean and environmentally friendly energy for water desalination for coastal cities short of water.

Many executives in China's nuclear power sector have pitched the use of small scale reactors, as an alternative heat source to lessen dependence on coal-fired plants to reduce pollution.

Wan Gang, head of the China Institute of Atomic Energy, said the operation of the small modular reactors was secure, as the core temperature and internal pressure were much lower than a conventional reactor.

"The small modular reactors are safe for civilian use in cities," said Wang.

http://www.chinapost.com.tw/china/business/2017/04/29/496407/Countries-interested.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*军事：基于军用核动力 中国造全球首个过审小反应堆将出海*

2017-04-28 19:28 来源:观察者网

基于军用核动力，创世界第一，中国又一反应堆将出海

全球首个过审核电小堆“玲龙一号”已具备建设条件

据国际在线报道，第十二届中国国际核电工业展28日在北京举行。目前，全球首个通过IAEA通用反应堆安全审查（GRSR）的先进小堆技术——“玲龙一号”已完成研发设计工作，具备工程建设条件。加上已有的“华龙一号”，“双龙出海”的核电走出去的格局正在形成。





现场图

模块式小堆（ACP100）是中核集团基于军用核动力和成熟压水堆技术研发的、具有完全自主知识产权的小型压水堆，是军民深度融合、创新发展的重大成果，同时，为加快推动小堆产业化发展，中核集团专门为ACP100注册了“玲龙一号”商标。






“玲龙一号”具有一体化反应堆技术、高效直流蒸汽发生器技术、屏蔽主泵技术、固有安全加非能动安全技术、模块化技术等技术特征；具有技术先进及成熟、多用途、部署灵活、设备成熟度高、工程可实施性好等突出优势。

截至目前，“玲龙一号”研发设计工作已经全部完成，具备工程建设条件。同时，“玲龙一号”是全球首个通过IAEA通用反应堆安全审查（GRSR）的先进小堆技术。

据介绍，相比核电站几十乃至上百万千瓦的核电机组来说，小堆拥有小型化、模块化、一体化、非能动等先进革新型技术，具有安全性高、灵活性好、用途广泛等优势，可以作为分布式电源建在接近工业区和人口密集区的地点，实现城市区域供热和工业工艺供热，可以为偏远地区的中小型电网供电，可以作为移动电源为海洋资源开发等供电，并可以用于海水淡化等。





“玲龙一号”用途示意图

小堆因其安全性、灵活性和多用途等方面的独特优势，在新一轮核能技术变革和国际产业竞争中的作用日益凸显。本世纪初，国际原子能机构（IAEA）正式启动革新型中小反应堆的开发计划。据IAEA统计，截至目前，全球范围内正在开发的小堆技术有超过40种。美、俄、英、日、韩等核电大国均将小堆技术列入国家战略，加大研发和产业推广力度。

一些国家已对中核集团的小堆产生了浓厚兴趣，纷纷表示出合作意愿。中核集团已与巴基斯坦、伊朗、英国、沙特、印尼、蒙古、巴西、埃及、加拿大等国开展了小堆合作洽谈，并已与部分国家开始项目谈判工作。

而同在本次展览会上参展的中国广核集团发布的消息称，“自1月10日英国政府同意受理华龙一号通用设计审查（GDA）以来，中广核正在有序推进华龙一号GDA的相关工作，而英国布拉德维尔B核电站的参考电站——广西防城港核电展二期也在按计划推进，目前已经完成3号机组第二节筒体壁板的吊装。”

据介绍，华龙一号GDA将以防城港3号机组为参考电站，预计5年完成。一旦完成这一全世界最为严格、也是难度最大的设计审查，中国自主三代核电技术在全球核电市场上影响力将大增。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Place Of Space

What's the strengths ships equipped with reactor?


----------



## xunzi

At this rate, China is the leader in nuke tech from fission to fusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> Many countries have shown a keen interest in China National Nuclear Corporation's cutting-edge third-generation ACP100 nuclear reactor, the company revealed on Thursday.
> 
> *CNNC said it had conducted discussions with countries, including Pakistan, Iran, the United Kingdom, Saudi Arabia, Indonesia, Mongolia, Brazil, Egypt and Canada, over potential use of the technology.*


Good news, there are only less than a handful of rival camps left in latest third-gen nuclear technology (Toshiba-Westinghouse, Mitsubishi-JNFL-Areva, KEPCO-KHNP-Doosan, Hitachi-GE) and some are in deep financial trouble, CNNC-CGN should indeed be very competitive and seek to expand share of market if not dominate it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

xunzi said:


> At this rate, China is the leader in nuke tech from fission to fusion.



Really. 

Have you realized that the biggest fusion project is actually in Europe?

Or that China is still not capable of independent design of nuclear reactors?


----------



## Shotgunner51

cirr said:


> China National Nuclear Corporation's cutting-edge third-generation ACP100 nuclear reactor


Both CNNC and CGN are developing along the tech path of *PWR*, while CNEC is going on an entirely different one - *HTGR*. KSA is evaluating HTGR (from China) vs PWR (from Korea), stay tuned for new development.

http://www.neimagazine.com/news/new...hina-and-korea-for-nuclear-assistance-5767240

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Feasibility-study-for-Saudi-Arabian-HTGR-project-1703174.html

* Feasibility study for Saudi Arabian HTGR project*
17 March 2017

*China and Saudi Arabia have signed a cooperation agreement for a joint study on the feasibility of constructing high-temperature gas-cooled reactors (HTGRs) in the Middle Eastern country.*

_



_
_Gu and Yamani sign the HTGR agreement (Image: CNEC)_​
The agreement was signed yesterday in Beijing by *China Nuclear Energy Engineering Group (CNEC)* president Jun Gu and *King Abdullah City for Atomic and Renewable Energy (KA-CARE)* president Hashim bin Abdullah Yamani. The signing was witnessed by Chinese President Xi Jinping and Saudi Arabia's King Salman.

In a statement, CNEC said that under the agreement the two companies will consider the development of system solutions for the investment and construction of HTGRs. They will also examine cooperation in intellectual property and the development of a domestic industrial supply chain for HTGRs built in Saudi Arabia. The feasibility study, it said, will also support the Saudi government in its decisions related to an HTGR project.

The latest agreement follows the signing in January of a memorandum of understanding (MOU) between China and Saudi Arabia on the construction of HTGRs.

CNEC said that since the signing of that MOU, the two countries have been looking at site selection for the project, building a regulatory system, training personnel and other aspects of the project.

Although Saudi Arabia's nuclear program is in its infancy, the Kingdom has plans to construct *16 nuclear power reactors over the next 20 years*. A 2010 royal decree identified nuclear power as essential to help meet growing energy demand for both electricity generation and water desalination, while reducing reliance on depleting hydrocarbon resources.

In September 2015, contracts were signed between the *Korea Atomic Energy Research Institute (KAERI)* and KA-CARE to support their cooperation in developing KAERI's SMART (System-integrated Modular Advanced Reactor). This is a 330 MWt (100 MWe) pressurised water reactor with integral steam generators and advanced safety features.

A *demonstration HTR-PM unit under construction at Shidaowan* near Weihai city in China's Shandong province. That plant will initially comprise twin HTR-PM reactor modules driving a single 210 MWe steam turbine. Construction started in late 2012 and it is scheduled to start commercial operation in late 2017.

A proposal to *construct two 600 MWe HTRs at Ruijin city* in China's Jiangxi province passed a preliminary feasibility review in early 2015. The design of the Ruijin HTRs is based on the smaller Shidaowan demonstration HTR-PM. Construction of the Ruijin reactors is expected to start next year, with grid connection in 2021.

CNEC has been actively promoting its HTR technology overseas and has already signed agreements with other countries - including the *UAE* and *South Africa* to consider the construction of HTGR plants. Last August, CNEC signed an agreement with Indonesia's *National Atomic Energy Agency (Batan) to jointly develop an HTGR in Indonesia*.

_Researched and written by World Nuclear News_​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

Announcement from National Science and Technology Major Project (国家科技重大专项; NMP)
Link: http://www.nmp.gov.cn/gzxgz/ysdhdz/201703/t20170330_5044.htm






Web translate (if any member can translate better, please feel free to help):

The world's first CAP1400 reactor pressure vessel with domestic О-shaped seal ring for a successful pressurized water test
Date: March 30, 2017​
Recently, the world's first CAP1400 reactor pressure vessel with domestic О-shaped seal ring for a successful pressurized water test, successfully passed the "large-scale advanced pressurized water reactor and high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant" National Science and Technology Major CAP1400 demonstration project Unit 1 reactor pressure vessel hydrostatic test.

The design of the nuclear power plant pressure test pressure of 17.2MPa, hydraulic test during the indicators are in line with the design requirements, the whole no leakage or bubbling. The hydrostatic test is completed in one go, marking the domestic О-shaped seal ring of the core equipment of the main circuit pressure boundary of the nuclear power plant has been realized and has entered the practical engineering application, laying a good foundation for the batch construction of the third generation nuclear power.

О-shaped seal ring is the nuclear power plant main circuit pressure boundary core equipment, has long been dependent on imports. CAP1400 Reactor Pressure Vessel О Seal Ring is a seal between the cylinder pressure flange of the reactor pressure vessel and the cap flange, which is made from the surface of the alloy pipe and is a vital basis for ensuring the safe operation of the nuclear power plant. Component is an important guarantee that the RPV does not occur during the operation of radioactive material leakage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Really.
> Have you realized that the biggest fusion project is actually in Europe?


Location is in Europe, the ITER is a multi-national project in which China is one of six founding partners, and being a key component supplier. Other than co-working in ITER, China has many own fusion projects right, Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) in Heifi.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/how-chinas-leading-the-world-in-nuclear-fusion-research.465502/page-6



Bussard Ramjet said:


> Or that China is still not capable of independent design of nuclear reactors?


Chinese PWR reactor are somehow derived from imported designs, we improve it and we own the IP, that's GIII. We develop our Gen IV reactors, HTGR and TMSR, both are under research. Pebble Rock HTGR is already world leading.

Independence? You are full of BS. Can we design any GIII? Sure we can, we own IP, zero royalty. Can we produce all the hardware? Sure localization rate is near 90%. We are of course independent if not leading. How about India?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shotgunner51

*



*

*Argentina and China will sign contract to construct two nuclear powered plants*
Saturday, May 6th 2017 - 12:17 UTC






Argentina and China will sign next 17 May in Beijing a contract for the construction of two new nuclear powered plants, with an investment of US$ 12.5 billion, according to Argentina's Nuclear energy deputy secretary, Julian Gadano.

_ “We still have some details to iron out, but the frame contract will be signed when president Mauricio Macri makes an official visit to China”,_ said Gadano, adding details referred to the financing.​
In effect the long term loan for the construction of the two reactors is 20 years plus an additional eight, which will be repaid when the plant begins generating. The interest rate is estimated in the range of 4.5%.

According to the plan, Atucha III, Argentina's fourth nuclear plant will be constructed in the province of Buenos Aires, close to Atucha II and will produce 745 MW. Fuel will be natural uranium and heavy water, with works scheduled to begin in 2018.

Gadano said the whole construction of the project is estimated in seven years costing US$ 6bn. As to the fifth nuclear plant it will have a 1150 MW power and will be fueled with enriched uranium and light water.

http://en.mercopress.com/2017/05/06...tract-to-construct-two-nuclear-powered-plants

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xunzi

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Really.
> 
> Have you realized that the biggest fusion project is actually in Europe?
> 
> Or that China is still not capable of independent design of nuclear reactors?


Nonsense.

If you mean ITER. You do realize that is an international fusion project in which we are a big part of it right? As far as fusion contribution and breakthrough in individual country, China maintains the lead with the longest sustain fusion.

Again, another nonsense. Hualong One already proved China capability to master PWR reactor and perhaps will be the only country left to export that next gen tech PWR after Westinghouse might decide to quit the market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shadows888

xunzi said:


> Nonsense.
> 
> If you mean ITER. You do realize that is an international fusion project in which we are a big part of it right? As far as fusion contribution and breakthrough in individual country, China maintains the lead with the longest sustain fusion.
> 
> Again, another nonsense. Hualong One already proved China capability to master PWR reactor and perhaps will be the only country left to export that next gen tech PWR after Westinghouse might decide to quit the market.



Toshiba selling westinghouse or what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

shadows888 said:


> Toshiba selling westinghouse or what?


Financially speaking, Toshiba has to sell both Westinghouse and NAND, the only question is: Who are the buyers? The Trump administration is intervening to block out Chinese from buying these assets.

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/trum...a-may-bid-for-westinghouse-unit.487549/page-2​
In my opinion, Toshiba NAND is second only to Samung NAND and on par with SK Hynix, is a valuable asset. But the deeply troubled Westinghouse? China should avoid it, just like has avoided the equally troubled Areva earlier. China owns the latest PWR tech and is the largest builder of PWR, it's interesting that US administration instead of encouraging Toshiba to pitch China for Westinghouse rescue, they wanna block China out. Who else can they call? Hitachi-GE are on LWR tech so no interests in PWR, Mitsubishi is sworn rival of Toshiba and they are already busy in rescuing Areva, only KEPCO is left.

https://www.ft.com/content/32f14d76-f8e6-11e6-9516-2d969e0d3b65
http://www.cnbc.com/2017/03/26/tosh...ankruptcy-tuesday-seeks-kepco-aid-nikkei.html​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xunzi

shadows888 said:


> Toshiba selling westinghouse or what?


They have to, they have no choice.

As far as Westinghouse constructing nuclear power station, that day is over. The simple fact is they lost that capability due to a shortage of contractors who can build them. It is like if you are not practicing your skill, you lose it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Argentina, China, Close To Signing Contract For Atucha III*
Nuclear Street News Mon, May 8 2017

*Argentina's energy deputy secretary Julian Gadano confirmed this week that China and Argentina will sign contracts on May 17 for construction of two nuclear reactors*, comprising Atucha III, which will be constructed in the province of Buenos Aires close to Atucha II.

Gadano said there were still a few details “to iron out,” but that the basic framework for the contract was intact and that it would be *signed by President Mauricio Marcri in a visit to Beijing later this month*.

Financing includes a 4.5 percent 20-year plus eight-year loan covering the $12.5 billion estimated cost of the project. The additional eight years is for payments made after the plant begins to generate electricity.

The work, lead by the *China National Nuclear Corporation*, is expected to begin on Atucha III in 2018.

Argentina currently has three nuclear reactors, which produce about 10 percent of the country's electricity. Atucha I, a 335 Net MWe reactor, began operations in 1974, while Atucha II (net MWe 692) began in 2014. The 600 MWe Candu-6 model reactor in Embalse began operations in 1983. Combined, the three reactors have 1627 net MWe.

http://nuclearstreet.com/nuclear_po...ose-to-signing-contract-for-atucha-iii-050802

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Construction begins on China-invested British nuclear project *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-05-09 20:35:16_|_Editor: Mengjie_





BEIJING, May 9 (Xinhua) -- Construction is underway on the main part of a nuclear power project at Hinkley Point in Britain funded partly by Chinese investment.

The latest news of power plant was revealed by Tan Jiansheng, vice president of China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN), at a press conference Tuesday.

As a flagship projects of China-Britain cooperation, Hinkley Point C is co-invested by a CGN-led Chinese consortium and French state-owned power giant EDF, with the Chinese side holding a one-third stake in the project.

The two sides struck the final agreement on the 18 billion British pound project with the British government in September last year. It will be the first new nuclear power plant in Britain for more than 20 years.

Upon completion, Hinkley Point C will provide 7 percent of Britain's electricity, according to Tan.

CGN and EDF are cooperating on another two British nuclear projects at Sizewell and Bradwell. The Bradwell project will use the Hualong One design, China's third-generation nuclear reactor design, if the technology passes British regulatory inspections.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shotgunner51

* Argentina and China sign contract for two reactors*
18 May 2017

_




_
_The signing of the contract (Image: CNNC)_
_NASA president Omar Semoloni (L), CNNC board chairman Wang Shoujun (R)_​
In November 2015, Argentina signed deals with China for the construction of its fourth and fifth nuclear power plants: a third Candu PHWR at the Atucha site and a PWR at an unspecified site. The projects were said to be worth around $15 billion, with China contributing 85% of the required financing, according to a statement issued at that time by the Argentine president's office.

A memorandum of understanding affirming that agreement - made under the previous government of then-president Cristina Fernandez - was signed in June 2016 by Argentina's minister of energy and mining Juan José Aranguren and Nur Bekri, director of China's National Energy Administration.

Yesterday a general contract was signed between *Nucleoeléctrica Argentina SA (NASA)*, *China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC)* and CNNC subsidiary *China Zhongyuan Engineering Corporation (CZEC)* for the two reactors. The contract was signed by NASA president Omar Semoloni, CNNC board chairman Wang Shoujun and CZEC president Yang Chaodong.

According to the agreement, CNNC and NASA will begin construction in 2018 of a *700 MWe Candu-6 PHWR* and will start building a *1000 MWe Hualong One PWR* in 2020.

In July 2014, China and Argentina signed a new high-level agreement towards construction of a third PHWR at the Atucha plant in Argentina. Through the agreement, CNNC is to assist NASA by providing goods and services under long-term financing. That agreement was ratified in February 2015. The accord provides for NASA - holder of rights to Candu technology - to be designer, architect-engineer, builder and operator of the new reactor.

In 2012, central planners in Beijing directed CGN and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) to 'rationalise' their reactor programs. This meant CNNC's ACP1000 and CGN's ACPR1000 were 'merged' into one standardised design - the Hualong One. CGN refers to its version of Hualong One as the HPR1000. In fact, each company has its own supply chain and their versions of Hualong One will differ slightly (units built by CGN will use some features from the ACPR1000), but the design is considered to be standardised. It is set for wide deployment in China as well as export to other countries.

*Hualong International Nuclear Power Technology* - the joint venture between CGN and CNNC to promote the Hualong One reactor design in export markets - was officially inaugurated in March 2016.

*Pakistan's Karachi Coastal Power* station is likely to be the first export of Hualong One units. The Hualong One design is also being promoted for use at the *Bradwell site in the UK*.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News_

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Argentina-and-China-sign-contract-for-two-reactors-1805175.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China unveils flagship nuclear tech to be used in Karachi atomic plants*
Updated: May 28, 2017 18:37 IST

The two reactors China is helping to build in Pakistan will cost around $10 billion and are expected to be completed within the decade. China has successfully installed the “containment dome” of a demonstration nuclear project in eastern Fujian province that uses a *third generation reactor (Hualong One)* which will also power two plants in the Pakistani port city of Karachi. The third generation reactor, which has advanced technology and improvements developed on second generation reactors, will be used in the two plants China is building in Karachi.

Read the article at http://www.hindustantimes.com/world...omic-plants/story-8mcI9oXr8JqlqkdwW5eyIK.html

*China tops out home-grown reactor planned for UK*
1 June 2017 | By GCR Staff

China has successfully installed the containment dome for its first home-grown nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, in east China’s Fujian Province. The same reactor design has been submitted for review for a new nuclear power plant in the UK, at Bradwell in Essex. The giant dome, weighing 340 tonnes and measuring 46.8m in diameter, was lowered by crane on the No. 5 unit of Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant, run by *China National Nuclear Corporation* (CNNC) in Fuqing City on 25 May.The feat marked the end of construction work on the pilot project and the start of the assembly stage, state news agency Xinhua reported.

Read the article at http://pl.globalconstructionreview....grown-rea7ctor-pla7nned-u7k/#googtrans(en|pl)











_
Zoomlion Crane Helps Hoist and Install the Dome of the First *Hualong One Reactor* in the Work. At 17: 58 on May 25th, *Zoomlion 3200-tonne crawler crane* successfully lowered down the dome with a weight of approximately 340 tonne onto the top of the 45m high reactor, marking that the lifting and installation of the dome of Hualong One pilot nuclear power project-unit 5 of the Fujian Fuqing nuclear power plant was successfully completed. From then on, Hualong One pilot nuclear power project has been fully transferred to equipment installation phase from civil engineering construction phase. _
http://www.4-traders.com/ZOOMLION-H...l-the-Dome-of-the-First-Hualong-One-24512455/
http://www.4-traders.com/ZOOMLION-H...l-the-Dome-of-the-First-Hualong-One-24512455/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

I couldn't imagine that one day a Chinese nuclear reactor can even be 'considered' for UK market. Times have changed indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Shotgunner51

*China ready to participate in building nuclear fuel production facilities in Ukraine – Energy Ministry*
By *Interfax-Ukraine*. Published May 15 at 7:38 pm





The Ukrainian Energy and Coal Industry Ministry intends to put its projects to produce nuclear fuel in Ukraine back on track. Photo by *Courtesy*

China is ready to participate in the construction of facilities for nuclear fuel production in Ukraine, the press service of the *Energy and Coal Industry Ministry of Ukraine* reported following the talks within the framework of the One Belt, One Road forum in Beijing.

_"China has expressed interest in the joint implementation of the investment project based at the mine, which is being constructed at the Novokostiantynivske uranium ore deposit, and is ready to take part in the construction of production facilities in Ukraine to manufacture fuel assemblies for Ukrainian nuclear power plants,"_ the press service said.​
As reported, Energy and Coal Industry Minister of Ukraine Ihor Nasalyk has said Westinghouse and a French company were interested in building a factory for nuclear fuel production in Ukraine.

https://www.kyivpost.com/business/c...clear-fuel-production-facilities-ukraine.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

Han Patriot said:


> I couldn't imagine that one day a Chinese nuclear reactor can even be 'considered' for UK market. Times have changed indeed.


Global geopolitics has changed, underpinned by paradigm shift of economy and technology maps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Three new Chinese nuclear companies in UK*
By Rupert Reid (CRI Online) 10:31, June 17, 2017





The model of Hualong One reactor [File photo: CGN]​
Three new companies have been formed to help deliver Chinese nuclear power projects in the UK.

Founded by China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN), the new companies will be a key part of the approval and implementation process of the new nuclear technology which will power a number of British stations.

The news is being seen as a display of confidence by CGN that the projects remain feasible, despite the UK's imminent exit from the European Union.

As we reported in May, there had been fears that the Brexit process, which also includes the UK leaving the European nuclear regulatory body Euratom, would lead to long delays in the certification of new technology.

Alongside the three new companies, EDF from France and CGN have together formed General Nuclear Services (GNS). GNS will work on a number of new nuclear power projects in the UK, including at Hinkley Point C and Bradwell in Essex.

These projects represent an investment worth billions of pounds by GNS, and so any delay caused by Brexit would not have been welcome.

The technology behind the new power stations is, however, progressing well. The Chinese-designed HPR1000 nuclear reactor, which will power them, is starting the process of gaining UK certification.

That’s referred to as ‘General Design Assessment’ and is expected to take around four years to complete.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> *Three new Chinese nuclear companies in UK*
> By Rupert Reid (CRI Online) 10:31, June 17, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The model of Hualong One reactor [File photo: CGN]​
> Three new companies have been formed to help deliver Chinese nuclear power projects in the UK.
> 
> Founded by China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN), the new companies will be a key part of the approval and implementation process of the new nuclear technology which will power a number of British stations.
> 
> The news is being seen as a display of confidence by CGN that the projects remain feasible, despite the UK's imminent exit from the European Union.
> 
> As we reported in May, there had been fears that the Brexit process, which also includes the UK leaving the European nuclear regulatory body Euratom, would lead to long delays in the certification of new technology.
> 
> Alongside the three new companies, EDF from France and CGN have together formed General Nuclear Services (GNS). GNS will work on a number of new nuclear power projects in the UK, including at Hinkley Point C and Bradwell in Essex.
> 
> These projects represent an investment worth billions of pounds by GNS, and so any delay caused by Brexit would not have been welcome.
> 
> The technology behind the new power stations is, however, progressing well. The Chinese-designed HPR1000 nuclear reactor, which will power them, is starting the process of gaining UK certification.
> 
> That’s referred to as ‘General Design Assessment’ and is expected to take around four years to complete.




That day already come right now ! Congrats China 

a couple years ago, there is no one can Imagine that UK will buy and use Chinese made Nuclear Reactor for their Power Plant.
But now, everything is Different

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onebyone

*Enter the Nimble Dragon: China sees nuclear future in small reactors*
*A little bigger than a bus and able to be transported by truck, the small reactors could eventually cost less than a tenth the price of conventional models*

*China is betting on new, small-scale nuclear reactor designs that could be used in isolated regions, on ships and even aircraft as part of an ambitious plan to wrest control of the global nuclear market.

Within weeks, state-owned China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) is set to launch a small modular reactor (SMR) dubbed the “Nimble Dragon” with a pilot plant on the island province of Hainan, according to company officials.
Unlike new large scale reactors that cost upward of $10 billion per unit and need large safety zones, SMRs create less toxic waste and can be built in a single factory.*
*



*
*Tokyo Electric Power Co.’s tsunami-crippled Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant’s reactor building. Reuters/Kyodo
But these so-called “third-generation” reactors have been mired in financing problems and building delays, deterring all but the most enthusiastically pro-nuclear nations.

The challenges of financing and building large, expensive reactors contributed to the bankruptcy of Toshiba Inc’s nuclear unit, Westinghouse, and to the financial problems that forced France’s Areva to restructure.

SMRs have capacity of less than 300 megawatts (MW) – enough to power around 200,000 homes – compared to at least 1 gigawatt (GW) for standard reactors.

China is aiming to lift domestic nuclear capacity to 200 GW by 2030, up from 35 GW at the end of March, but its ambitions are global.

CNNC designed the Linglong, or “Nimble Dragon” to complement its larger Hualong or “China Dragon” reactor and has been in discussions with Pakistan, Iran, Britain, Indonesia, Mongolia, Brazil, Egypt and Canada as potential partners.





A model of the nuclear reactor “Hualong One” at the booth of the China National Nuclear Corporation at an expo in Beijing, China April 29, 2017. Reuters/Stringer
“The big reactor is the Hualong One, the small reactor is the Linglong One – many countries intend to cooperate with CNNC’s ‘two dragons going out to sea’,” Yu Peigen, vice-president of CNNC, told a briefing in May.

Crowded field
Others are also pursuing the technology, with around 50 different SMR designs worldwide according to the IAEA. Russia leads the way on floating plants suitable for its remote Arctic regions, and construction underway on the world’s biggest icebreaker.

U.S. firms including Westinghouse and Babcock & Wilcox have been developing their own SMRs, along with smaller start-ups like the Bill Gates-backed Terrapower.

CNNC is now working on offshore floating nuclear plants it plans to use on islands in the South China Sea, as well as mini-reactors capable of replacing coal-fired heating systems in northern China. Company scientists are even looking at designs that could be installed on aircraft.

Elsewhere in China, Tsinghua University is building a version using a “pebblebed” of ceramic-coated fuel units that form the reactor core, improving efficiency. Shanghai scientists are also planning to build a pilot “molten salt” reactor, a potentially cheaper and safer technology where waste comes out in salt form.

The success of new small-scale reactors hinges on investors seeing new large-scale plants coming online and building on those successes, said Christopher Levesque, Terrapower’s president.

“We’re not competing with those folks, we’re rooting for them,” he told an industry forum in Shanghai last month.

China has had some overseas success already with its Hualong reactor, with Pakistan currently building a plant using the technology. The Hualong is also expected to gain regulatory approval in Britain after China helped finance the $24 billion Hinkley Point nuclear project there.

Costs key
Officials acknowledge nuclear still struggles to compete with cheaper coal- or gas-fired power.

The OECD Nuclear Energy Agency estimates developers will need to build at least five SMRs at a time to keep costs down.

Taking into account much lower safety, environmental and processing costs, however, the agency said SMRs could be competitive with new, large-scale reactors — particularly in remote regions where the alternative is a costly extension of power grids.

“Given the delays and cost overruns associated with large-scale nuclear reactors around the world currently, the smaller size, reduced capital costs and shorter construction times associated with SMRs make them an attractive alternative,” said Georgina Hayden, head of power and renewables at BMI Research.

Some developers believe basic SMR construction costs could eventually be cut to $2,000-$3,000 per kilowatt, making it competitive with large third-generation plants and new, low-emission, coal-fired power.

“The cost of small reactors is a little higher than big reactors right now,” CNNEC’s Chen told Reuters on the sidelines of an industry expo in Beijing. “But we believe that alongside the further development and bulk production of this technology, costs will decline further.”

Reuters



NORTHEAST ASIA ATOMIC POWER CHINA ENERG
*


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Third-gen Chinese nuclear technology arrives in Karachi*
By Sabena Siddiqui June 23, 2017 10:00 PM (UTC+8) 






After successfully developing electrical power for the domestic market for 25 years, the Chinese nuclear industry’s flagship technology now is available abroad for the first time. Having signed nuclear deals for projects in the *United Kingdom*, *Argentina*, *Pakistan* and *Iran*, two major Chinese state-owned enterprises formed *Hualong International* to launch formally the *Hualong One* third-generation nuclear-reactor brand.

Negotiating exports with nearly 20 countries now, China is the eighth exporter of nuclear power plants and supplier of peaceful nuclear energy globally, and could be operating the highest number of nuclear projects by 2030.

Constructed outside China for the first time, two Hualong One nuclear reactors are being installed in the Pakistani port city of *Karachi*. Boasting the Chinese nuclear industry’s flagship technology, the construction model complements the Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) vision for countries participating in the project. Perfecting the new design, China employed state-of-the-art technology for peaceful nuclear requirements badly needed for solving Pakistan’s dire energy crisis. The project is costing US$10 billion and will be completed within a decade. The innovative design employed in these plants is the company’s first 1,100-megawatt reactor overseas.

Developed by *China National Nuclear Power*, a subsidiary of *China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC)*, Hualong Ones are indigenously designed third-generation reactors with the advanced technology and improvements of the second generation. There are 14 such reactors under construction, of which two are being installed at Karachi while the rest will be used in China.






Furnishing details, CNNC spokesman Pan Jianming stated that the second Karachi nuclear-power project was underway by now. The first was the *K2* plant under construction since August last year, while the second is *K3*. Announcing its specifications at a forum in Fuqing (where the pilot project is based), he said: “Hualong One was developed based on very mature technologies, and the project is going very smoothly. It will help ease power shortages in the Karachi region after completion.” The project has also passed all pressure tests satisfactorily.

Safety is the first priority, and Karachi plants K2 and K3 have been planned for a height of 12 meters above sea level, keeping in mind that the greatest tsunami-alert level for Karachi is 2.5 meters. According to the *Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission*, the projects will also be able to withstand an air crash, earthquakes and other natural disasters.

Early this year, Pakistan’s request for the application of safeguards at the K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plants was approved by the board of directors of the* International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)*. Capacity-wise, pressurized water reactors K2 and K3 have installed capacity of 1,100MW each.

Basically, Pakistan had an insufficient 1,040MW-capacity civil nuclear program, and additional nuclear power generation became imperative from a strategic point of view as well as for overcoming its energy crisis. Having an excellent IAEA-endorsed record of security in operating nuclear power plants since 1972, Pakistan went ahead with bolstering its civilian nuclear energy requirements, and the previous Chashma 1 and* 2* projects were also built with Beijing’s assistance, out of six planned reactors. The third unit is also operational.

Nuclear energy is the safest and most reliable means of power generation for a developing country like Pakistan as it provides an enormous supply of electricity with a small amount of uranium. However, such projects are absolutely civil in nature, this aspect having been stated by the Chinese Foreign Ministry as well: “China has stated on many occasions that the cooperation between China and Pakistan in the civil nuclear energy sector is completely for peaceful purpose.”

Potentially a complicated process, installation of the containment dome of the demonstration nuclear project using the third-generation reactor was recently completed in Fujian province. The hemispherical dome weighing 340 tonnes and measuring 46.8 meters in diameter is put in place by a crane.






Explaining the procedure, *Yu Peigen*, the deputy general manager of CNNC, said: “The dome will be used for protection against nuclear accidents under extreme conditions. The installation marks the completion of construction work on the pilot project and the beginning of the assembly stage.”

Successful completion of this stage perfects and finalizes the development process of China’s third-generation reactor design, making it a reliable brand for use in Belt and Road countries.

Termed the “business card of China”, the innovative, advanced reactor is called the Chinese nuclear power industry’s “flagship brand” as it identifies with the BRI mega-project on an international level. After the landmark achievement of successful installation of the containment dome, Premier Li Keqiang stressed the importance of quality and safety regarding “China’s first demonstration nuclear power project using Hualong One technology”. He stated that “absolute safety” must be guaranteed in nuclear-power construction, operation and management.

After successful completion of the Karachi projects, the next countries in line for construction of Hualong One reactors are Argentina and Britain.


http://www.atimes.com/third-gen-chinese-nuclear-technology-arrives-karachi/

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## YeBeWarned

Mashallah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

> T*he project is costing US$10 billion and will be completed within a decade.*



Does it mean you will start to get electricity from it after about 10 years?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shotgunner51

Skies said:


> Does it mean you will start to get electricity from it after about 10 years?


The _“within a decade”_ was perhaps just a rough saying by the journalist, and very conservative. The construction time of a nuclear power plant is usually taken as the duration between the pouring of the first _“nuclear concrete”_ and grid connection. Given good supply chain, expertise and engineering protocols, 48-54 months should be a fair projection nowadays.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Muhammad Omar

I think the Deadline of this Project is 2022


----------



## Shotgunner51

*Auditor slams UK’s Hinkley nuclear deal with France and China*
*23 June 2017 | By GCR Staff
*
_A national spending watchdog today released a damning report saying the UK government has put consumers and taxpayers at risk in its deal with French and Chinese state-owned companies to build and operate the £18bn Hinkley Point C nuclear power station._







The report by the National Audit Office (NAO) says the deal with France’s EDF and China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) did not sufficiently consider the costs and risks to consumers, who now *face top-up payments totalling £30bn*, *up from earlier estimates of £6bn*.

The NAO said the Department for Business, Energy and Industrial Strategy’s narrow assumptions about future fossil fuel prices, renewables costs and follow-on nuclear projects meant the value-for-money case for Hinkley Point C is weak.

_“The Department has committed electricity consumers and taxpayers to a high cost and risky deal in a changing energy marketplace,”_ said NAO chief Amyas Morse on the release of the report.​
_“Time will tell whether the deal represents value for money, but we cannot say the Department has maximised the chances that it will be.”_​
http://pl.globalconstructionreview.com/news/auditor-slams-uks-hinkley-nu7clear-dea7l-fran7ce/
__________________________________________________________________________

*EDF Says U.K. Nuclear-Project Cost May Top 20 Billion Pounds*
July 3, 2017, 4:49 PM GMT+8 July 3, 2017, 7:42 PM GMT+8





Hinkley Point C nuclear power station under construction. Photographer: Luke MacGregor/Bloomberg

Electricite de France SA said the final bill for building two new reactors in the U.K. could rise to more than 20 billion pounds ($26 billion), reflecting changes to supplier contracts and plant design, and potential construction delays.

The estimated completion cost for the Hinkley Point C reactors in southwest England is now 19.6 billion pounds, up from 18 billion pounds last September, the Paris-based company said Monday in a statement. A slippage in schedule could add a further 700 million pounds, it said.

_“We’ve been able to finalize contracts with some suppliers only after the final investment decision was made”_ last year, Vincent de Rivaz, the head of EDF’s U.K. subsidiary, said on a conference call. _“As we entered the detailed design phase, several adjustments that are specific to the U.K. and to the regulators’ request have emerged.”_​
The review -- just 10 months after EDF signed its contract with the British government -- not only cuts the expected rate of return but raises concern costs could climb further amid doubts over EDF’s ability to manage large nuclear projects on budget. The Hinkley plan is already controversial in the U.K., where a state auditor warned it may cost electricity consumers 30 billion pounds over the lifetime of the contract. It’s even been contentious within EDF itself, with finance chief Thomas Piquemal resigning last year.

*“Every nuclear power station currently being built in Europe and the U.S.A. has gone massively over time and over budget,” *John Sauven, executive director at Greenpeace U.K., said in a statement. _“Long before Hinkley is even finished, offshore wind will be producing far cheaper and safer power.”_​
*Rate of Return*

EDF said Monday there’s a risk of a 15-month delay for Hinkley Unit 1 -- initially planned for completion at the end of 2025 -- and a nine-month holdup for Unit 2, due mid-2026. It now expects a rate of return of 8.5 percent from the project, half a point less than before, with potential delays pushing that down to 8.2 percent. The company maintained profit targets.

The cost overrun “shouldn’t be a huge problem” for EDF’s finances given the long construction time, said Elchin Mammadov, an analyst at Bloomberg Intelligence in London.

De Rivaz said he sees no impact on the contract from tweaking costs and timeframes. While the recent weakening of the pound against the euro is making procurement more expensive, it’s reducing funding costs, he said, adding that construction is progressing as planned and EDF remains “mobilized” to keep it on track.

Labor unions had wanted the Hinkley project postponed to benefit from feedback on reactors under construction in France, Finland and China. At Flamanville in Normandy, where EDF is building a reactor of the same design proposed for Hinkley, costs have more than tripled to 10.5 billion euros ($12 billion) and construction is six years behind schedule.

The U.K. plant will earn 92.50 pounds a megawatt-hour for the power it generates over 35 years, with the government paying the difference between the market value of the electricity and EDF’s contracted rate.

EDF owns 66.5 percent of the project and China General Nuclear Power Corp. owns the rest.

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/arti...uclear-project-cost-may-top-20-billion-pounds

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China starts mass production of HTGR fuel elements *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-17 21:49:04_|_Editor: Zhang Dongmiao_





HOHHOT, July 17 (Xinhua) -- The world's first production line for high-temperature gas-cooled reactor (HTGR) fuel elements has started mass production at China North Nuclear Fuel, headquartered in Baotou in northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.

The 200,000 spherical fuel elements were made Monday, marking a transition from a test production line to an industrial one, according to Wang Shoujun, president of China National Nuclear Corporation, parent company of China North Nuclear Fuel.

China is cementing its leading position as a manufacturer of HTGR fuel elements, Wang said.

With a designed capacity of 300,000 spherical fuel elements per year, the production line will provide fuel for the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant being built at Shidaowan, near Rongcheng city in Shandong Province.

China has independent intellectual property rights for the production line, which was put into operation in 2016. The HTGR is best known for its inherent safety design.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* First criticality achieved at Fuqing 4*
19 July 2017

*Unit 4 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province achieved a sustained chain reaction for the first time on 16 July, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced yesterday. The unit is expected to enter commercial operation later this year.*





_Operators in Fuqing 4's control room (Image: CNNC)_​
Following inspections of the unit, China's National Nuclear Safety Administration issued a licence on 9 June for fuel to be loaded into Fuqing 4. The process of loading the 157 fuel assemblies into the reactor core began on 13 June and was completed on 19 June.

CNNC said that after a series of critical tests, Fuqing 4 will start producing power and grid connection tests will be carried out on the turbo-generators. After that, a series of commissioning tests will be conducted at the unit, including a load test run and other relevant testing before entering full-power demonstration operation. It is scheduled to enter commercial operation by the end of this year.

CNNC's Fuqing plant will eventually house six Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors, the first four being 1087 MWe CPR-1000 units. Units 1 to 3 entered commercial operation in November 2014, October 2015 and October 2016, respectively.

China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in mid-April. First concrete was poured for the fifth unit in May 2015, while that for unit 6 was poured in December. These will be demonstration indigenously-designed Hualong One reactors.

The Fuqing nuclear power plant project is owned by CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Power Company (51%); Huadian Fuxin Energy Company (39%); and Fujian Investment and Development Group (10%).

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News
_
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-First-criticality-achieved-at-Fuqing-4-1907174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC extends Sino-Saudi nuclear collaboration*
_Updated: 2017-07-20_




​China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) convened the Saudi uranium and thorium resources evaluation symposium in conjunction with the first coordinating committee conference on Sino-Saudi nuclear energy cooperative projects in Urumqi, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region on July 17.

Witnessed by top officials from both countries, the uranium and thorium resources project has achieved significant results, laying a solid foundation for CNNC to promote cooperation on the whole industry chain with Saudi Arabia, as well as in carrying out negotiations with countries along the Belt and Road.

Prior to the symposium, on March 16, CNNC Chairman Wang Shoujun and Dr Zohair A Nawab, president of the Saudi Geological Survey (SGS), had signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) regarding bilateral cooperation on uranium and thorium resources, in the presence of China’s President Xi Jinping and Saudi Arabia’s King Salman bin Abdulaziz Al Saud in Beijing.




​CNNC has promised to work on detecting radioactive resources in nine potential areas in Saudi Arabia within the next two years, according to the agreement. As the project executor, CNNC’s China Uranium Industry Company organized nearly 100 geologists to conduct fieldwork in Saudi Arabia.

In late May, CNNC staff completed the fieldwork phase and discovered and labeled several target mineral areas, building a solid foundation for further assignments. Saudi officials and experts praised the breakthrough made by crew in mine exploration and exploitation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CGN in talk to build first nuclear power plant in Poland*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-25 15:56



A worker walks past a gas circulator in the turbine hall at EDF Energy's Hinkley Point B Nuclear Power Station in Bridgwater, southwestern England. [Photo/Agencies]

Energy giant China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) is in talks to build Poland's first nuclear power plant, the company said in a statement on Monday.

A Polish delegation headed by Andrzej Piotrowski, deputy minister of energy visited the Shenzhen-based company earlier this month. Piotrowski met his Chinese counterpart Li Fanrong in Beijing. The two countries signed a memorandum on nuclear cooperation for civil use.

The Polish delegation visited Dayawan nuclear plant and Hualong One reactors project, according to the statement released on CGN's website.

The discussion heralds the State-owned energy giant's increasing interest in the European market, trailing its project in Britain.

CGN signed the 18-billion-pound Hinkley Point C power plant agreement last September with French energy firm EDF and the British government. The project has been hailed as a gateway to promote Chinese nuclear technology.

"The UK has a very high standard for nuclear energy, especially in the aspect of its safety. If Hualong One could enter the British market, it means that the nuclear technology of China comes very close to those of developed countries," Zhao Chengkun, former director of China's National Nuclear Safety Administration, told China Business News.

Poland government plans to build two nuclear power plants with a total capacity of six million kilowatts, the statement noted.

Companies including France's Areva and EDF, the US' Westinghouse and Canada's SNC-Lavalin Nuclear are also eyeing to take part in the race, according to Polish media.

_Tan Xinyu contributed to this story._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * First criticality achieved at Fuqing 4*
> 19 July 2017
> 
> *Unit 4 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province achieved a sustained chain reaction for the first time on 16 July, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced yesterday. The unit is expected to enter commercial operation later this year.*


* China connects fourth unit at Fuqing*
31 July 2017

*Unit 4 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province has been connected to the grid, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today. The 1087 MWe CPR-1000 unit becomes the country's 37th operational power reactor.*





_Fuqing 3 and 4 (Image: CNNC)_​
CNNC said the unit was connected to the grid at 6.09pm on 29 July.

First concrete was poured for unit 4 in December 2012 and its dome was put in place in June 2014. The process of loading the 157 fuel assemblies into the reactor core began on 13 June this year and was completed on 19 June. The unit achieved a sustained chain reaction for the first time on 16 July.

The unit will now undergo a load test run and other relevant testing before entering full-power demonstration operation. It is expected to enter commercial operation later this year.

CNNC's Fuqing plant will eventually house six Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors, the first four being 1087 MWe CPR-1000 units. Units 1 to 3 entered commercial operation in November 2014, October 2015 and October 2016, respectively.

China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing 5 and 6 in mid-April 2015. First concrete was poured for the fifth unit in May 2015, while that for unit 6 was poured in December. These will be demonstration indigenously-designed Hualong One reactors.

CNNC said it expects all six units at Fuqing "to be fully commissioned and put into operation in 2021".

The Fuqing nuclear power plant project is owned by CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Power Company (51%); Huadian Fuxin Energy Company (39%); and Fujian Investment and Development Group (10%).

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News
_
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-China-connects-fourth-unit-at-Fuqing-3107174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China, Pakistan agree to uranium cooperation*
31 July 2017

*China and Pakistan have agreed to cooperate in uranium exploration and mining. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said it had signed a framework agreement with the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission yesterday for technical cooperation in the exploration and development of uranium resources. China signed a similar agreement with Saudi Arabia earlier this year.*

Under the new agreement, China's uranium industry will fully employ its technological advantages, its nuclear research institutes, nuclear chemistry industry, aerial remote sensing centre and other units in its cooperation with Pakistan.

CNNC, which said Pakistan is an "important bridge across the Middle East and South Asia", has already exported four 300 MWe reactors to that country and is constructing two 1000 MWe units. It said it is actively engaged in cooperation with Pakistan in uranium resources, nuclear technology applications, the training of workers and other areas.

In March, CNNC signed a memorandum of understanding with the Saudi Geological Survey regarding bilateral cooperation in uranium and thorium resources. Under the agreement, CNNC is to carry out exploration of nine potential areas in the Kingdom within the next two years. In late May, CNNC said it had completed the fieldwork phase and identified several target mineral areas for further investigation.

On 15 July, CNNC's Beijing Research Institute of Chemical Engineering and Metallurgy signed an agreement with Saudi Arabia's King Abdulaziz City for Science and Technology to collaborate in research on extracting uranium from seawater. According to that agreement, Saudi and Chinese researchers will conduct a two-year investigation.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News_


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/UF-China-Pakistan-agree-to-uranium-cooperation-3107175.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China powers up on nuclear projects*
By ZHENG XIN | China Daily | Updated: 2017-08-01 07:43



A worker walks through the concrete batching area during the early part of pre-construction at the planned Hinkley Point C nuclear power station in the United Kingdom. LUKE MACGREGOR / BLOOMBERG

*CGN is becoming a major player on the global stage after expanding its civil uranium supply chain to meet increased domestic demand*

China's largest nuclear power group is expanding its uranium supply chain for domestic and worldwide civil projects.

The State-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp has put together agreements in most of the uranium-producing countries, including Namibia, Kazakhstan, Australia and Canada.

This has been part of the company's development in the past 11 years, Yu Zhiping, general manager of CGNPC Uranium Resources Co Ltd, a subsidiary of CGN, stressed.

"It is extremely important for Chinese nuclear power operators to secure uranium resources overseas for long-term supply security," said Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities and infrastructure at Bloomberg Intelligence in Hong Kong.

CGN is one of only two companies in the country permitted to import nuclear fuel, along with China National Nuclear Corp. It operates in 20 countries from its headquarters in Shenzhen, with total assets worth 430.7 billion yuan ($64 billion).

The group, founded in the 1990s, expanded its links with Kazatomprom after inking a 10-year deal with the Kazakhstan State-owned company in 2010.

Back in May, CGN announced that it would increase its nuclear fuel supply, including uranium mining, nuclear fuel pellets and nuclear fuel fabrication, to cater for rising demand for its civil power plant projects.

Yu also confirmed that the nuclear fuel fabrication plant in Kazakhstan, a joint venture between Kazatomprom and CGN, is expected to be operational by 2019.

"The fuel will be supplied mostly to CGN projects at home and abroad," Yu said. "The fuel will also be supplied to Kazakhstan's planned nuclear plant."

Besides its close business ties in Kazakhstan, CGN owns and operates the Namibian Husab Uranium Mine, which can produce 5,500 metric tons of nuclear fuel per year. It is the third largest uranium mine in the world.

Last year, the company also paid $63.78 million for 19.99 percent stake in Fission Uranium Corp in Canada. It was the first direct investment by a Chinese group in the Canadian uranium sector.

Along with Australia, Kazakhstan and Canada account for 63 percent of the world's uranium resources, figures released by the International Atomic Energy Agency showed.

Industry insiders believe Chinese corporations have the potential to become major global players when they come to civil nuclear technology after beefing up their supply chains.

"Strategically, it is important for any country with ambitious nuclear power generation expansion plans to secure fuel resources," Jacobelli, at Bloomberg Intelligence, said.

"Given China's long term expansion plans for nuclear power, it is highly unlikely that the country will be self-sufficient," he added.

Still, there are few countries expanding their civil nuclear power sector, so uranium supplies should not be problem, Jacobelli pointed out.

Although the price of uranium is expected to climb in the long term, CGN is considering acquiring more assets to cope with demand.

The rise of civil nuclear power generation in China has been staggering with capacity doubling between 2010 and 2014 to about 20 gigawatts.

It is now almost certain to triple by 2020 to 58 GW annually, or the equivalent of providing electricity for at least 135 million households, Bloomberg Intelligence estimated.

And massive growth should continue into the next decade.

"Relative to constructing wind or solar facilities, the building of civil nuclear power plants is more complex as security is the number one priority," Jacobelli said.

"Nuclear power projects take about five years in the construction phase and that does not include planning and approval," he added. "A wind or solar facility of medium size takes less than a year."

But nuclear energy plays an "irreplaceable role in China's energy security", CGN Chairman He Yu pointed out. It also helps to reduce air pollution caused by coal-fired power generation.

He has called for the mass production of the country's homegrown third generation Hualong One reactor, suggesting that up to six civil nuclear plants should be built annually in the run up to 2020.

This would increase nuclear power capacity in China to at least 150 GW by 2030.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Securing power in the South China Sea: Beijing’s plans for floating nuclear reactors get US$150 million boost*
Joint venture company is expected to develop new technologies to boost China’s maritime nuclear capabilities

PUBLISHED : Friday, 11 August, 2017, 7:10pm
UPDATED : Friday, 11 August, 2017, 8:10pm
Sarah Zheng
Kristin Huang​
China has announced plans to bolster its maritime nuclear capabilities with the creation of a major new joint venture project, which could also provide the catalyst for the development of floating reactors in the South China Sea and beyond.

State-owned China National Nuclear Power announced on Thursday it was establishing the new company – with registered capital of one billion yuan (US$150 million) – in cooperation with Zhejiang Zheneng Electric Power, Shanghai Guosheng Group, Jiangnan Shipyard and Shanghai Electric.

The joint venture will seek to strengthen China’s nuclear power capabilities in line with its ambitions to “become a strong maritime power”, the company said in a statement.

It will also support China’s “Belt and Road Initiative”, which aims to boost trade and infrastructure links with nations across Asia and Africa.

The statement did not say how or where the technologies will be used, but observers said it is likely they will be deployed in areas such as the South China Sea.

In a separate notice the state power giant said the new company will also seek to promote the development of nuclear-powered vessels.

Wang Yiren, vice-director of the State Administration for Science, Technology and Industry for National Defence, said earlier this year that the expansion of China’s nuclear energy capabilities was a vital part of its five-year plan. The country will prioritise the development of a floating nuclear power platform in order to support its offshore oil and gas activities, and its presence in the Paracel and Spratly Islands, he told state media.

Wang’s comments came after Beijing said in a white paper last year that it was developing floating nuclear power plants to facilitate the exploration of maritime resources.

_China_ _Securities Journal_ reported last year that China could build up to 20 floating nuclear plants in the region to “speed up the commercial development” of the South China Sea.

Beijing has increasingly been flexing its muscles in the South China Sea, with the development of artificial islands and more frequent naval patrols. It has declared sovereignty over 85 per cent of the region and is engaged in multiple territorial disputes with its neighbours.

Collin Koh, a military expert from the S. Rajaratnam School of International Studies at Singapore's Nanyang Technology University, said maritime nuclear power plants have a wide range of uses, and their presence would have both symbolic and practical purposes.

As well as producing electricity for Chinese infrastructure in the disputed waters, they could offer a long-term solution to the country’s water supply problems with the provision of desalination facilities, and support China’s status as a maritime power, he said.

Such facilities will also enable China’s military to take a step closer to developing a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, he said.

“China sees securing the ability to develop marine nuclear tech as a manifestation of its maritime power status,” Koh said. “It will enhance Beijing’s staying power and assert its claims, as military garrisons and civilian personnel living on those remote outposts would be able to sustain themselves better [and therefore stay longer].”

Carlyle Thayer, a regional security expert at the Australian Defence Force Academy, said that if nuclear power plants were built in the South China Sea, Beijing would have to provide security for them.

“It makes living conditions and life there much improved, and it’s a sign of Chinese permanence,” he said. “The more infrastructure China puts on there ... they can say, we’re only doing necessary defence to protect our people and our facilities.”

Although the nuclear power plants would have both military and civilian uses, it would “raise the cost of the conflict” in the region, he said.

Kai Ji-jung, chair professor of nuclear engineering at City University of Hong Kong, said that while the technology for floating nuclear plants is not yet mature, countries such as China and the US are putting “tremendous amounts of effort” into developing it.

Floating plants are typically much smaller than onshore ones, with no more than a quarter of the electricity production capability, he said.

“Their purpose is to be mobile, so they can float to any harbour or any island, so you have remote electricity,” he said.



Securing power in the South China Sea: Beijing’s plans for floating nuclear reactors get US$150 million boost | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> *CGN in talk to build first nuclear power plant in Poland*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-25 15:56
> 
> 
> 
> A worker walks past a gas circulator in the turbine hall at EDF Energy's Hinkley Point B Nuclear Power Station in Bridgwater, southwestern England. [Photo/Agencies]
> 
> Energy giant China General Nuclear Power Group (CGN) is in talks to build Poland's first nuclear power plant, the company said in a statement on Monday.
> 
> A Polish delegation headed by Andrzej Piotrowski, deputy minister of energy visited the Shenzhen-based company earlier this month. Piotrowski met his Chinese counterpart Li Fanrong in Beijing. The two countries signed a memorandum on nuclear cooperation for civil use.
> 
> The Polish delegation visited Dayawan nuclear plant and Hualong One reactors project, according to the statement released on CGN's website.
> 
> The discussion heralds the State-owned energy giant's increasing interest in the European market, trailing its project in Britain.
> 
> CGN signed the 18-billion-pound Hinkley Point C power plant agreement last September with French energy firm EDF and the British government. The project has been hailed as a gateway to promote Chinese nuclear technology.
> 
> "The UK has a very high standard for nuclear energy, especially in the aspect of its safety. If Hualong One could enter the British market, it means that the nuclear technology of China comes very close to those of developed countries," Zhao Chengkun, former director of China's National Nuclear Safety Administration, told China Business News.
> 
> Poland government plans to build two nuclear power plants with a total capacity of six million kilowatts, the statement noted.
> 
> Companies including France's Areva and EDF, the US' Westinghouse and Canada's SNC-Lavalin Nuclear are also eyeing to take part in the race, according to Polish media.
> 
> _Tan Xinyu contributed to this story._


@Piotr @TaiShang @grey boy 2 @Han Warrior 

Congratulations for China and Poland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Ghanaian reactor at full power after fuel conversion*
11 August 2017

*Ghana's research reactor has achieved full power operation following its conversion to run on low-enriched uranium (LEU) instead of highly-enriched uranium (HEU). It is the first of five such Chinese-supplied reactors outside of China to be converted.*



_China's ambassador to Ghana was among those who witnessed GHARR-1 attaining full capacity using LEU fuel (Image: CIAE)_

The China Institute of Atomic Energy (CIAE) announced today that the Ghana Research Reactor, known as GHARR-1, achieved full power with LEU in its core at 12.27pm yesterday.

GHARR-1 is a low-power research reactor with maximum thermal power level of 30kW. It is a commercial type of the Miniature Neutron Source Reactor (MNSR) designed, manufactured and constructed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy. Originally fuelled with 90.2% HEU, the reactor is designed for use in universities, hospitals and research institutes, mainly for neutron activation analysis, production of short-lived radioisotopes, education and manpower development. The GHARR-1 reactor - located at the National Nuclear Research Institute of the Ghana Atomic Energy Commission (GAEC) - started operations in December 1994.

In 2006, efforts were initiated to convert Chinese-designed MNSRs from HEU to LEU fuel. The GHARR-1 is the first of five such MNSR reactors outside of China eligible for conversion and fuel return to China. Under a project involving China and Ghana, as well as the USA and the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), the HEU core was removed from the reactor in August 2016 and a new LEU core installed. This operation was completed last month.

The CIAE said the project to convert the Ghanaian MNSR to LEU has created "strong technical support and valuable experience" for converting other MNSRs abroad.

The US Department of Energy's National Nuclear Security Administration is cooperating with Nigeria, China and the IAEA to convert Nigeria's MNSR in 2018.

_Researched and written 
by World Nuclear News_


Ghanaian reactor at full power after fuel conversion

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China pips US in race to start the world’s first meltdown-proof nuclear power plant*
China has 20 nuclear power plants under construction, more than any other country on earth. With Sanmen, the industry is hoping to get the nod to build more reactors at home, and even export the AP1000 technology.

PUBLISHED : Friday, 18 August, 2017, 9:33pm
UPDATED : Friday, 18 August, 2017, 10:52pm
Eric Ng Chen Binglin Robert Delaney, US correspondent



At a small peninsula facing the East China Sea in Sanmen county in Zhejiang province sits the world’s most advanced nuclear reactor, and China’s clarion call to the clean energy industry.

Some day over the next two weeks, the power plant will start loading more than 100 fuel assemblies into the honeycomb core of its AP1000 reactor with a pair of robotic arms, people at the site said.

The arms will move at a snail’s pace, not only because each assembly costs more than 10 million yuan, but their fine metal rods hold millions of thumb-size uranium pallets which together can emit enough heat for more than one gigawatt of electricity, enough to power Tibet’s entire grid.

Many people are waiting with bated breath for Sanmen to go online, because the AP1000 “is a simple, genius solution to reduce the risk of nuclear meltdown,” said Xi’an Jiaotong University’s nuclear science professor Shan Jianqiang, the author of several university texts on reactor safety and operation. The commencement of Sanmen “can be a shot to the arm for the nuclear industry, which has been mired in trouble at home and abroad,” he said.

The AP1000, designed and made by Toshiba Corp’s Westinghouse Electric subsidiary, is equipped with an overhead water tank that can flush the reactor’s core and keep it cool even if every water pump ceases to function in a blackout. Hot water would rise as vapour, dissipating energy from the core’s chain reaction through a heat exchanger into the atmosphere, condense and return to the tank. As long as there is gravity, the cycle would continue without human intervention.

In plain language, the reactor is designed to be meltdown-proof.





Compared with current technology, the AP1000 reactor is theoretically 100 times safer, requires 80 per cent less piping, 85 per cent fewer control cables, and need a third fewer pumps.

A competing design is Europe’s Evolutionary Power Reactor (EPR), which theoretically matches the AP1000’s safety standards as it uses a container to catch the melted core in an accident to prevent radioactive leaks. Two EPR reactors are under construction in Taishan in Guangdong province, with the first scheduled for commissioning before the end of 2017, and the second by the first half of next year.

The impending fuel loading in Zhejiang, the final step before the reactor begins operation, would put China on the map as the first country to begin running arguably the most advanced power plant, overtaking the reactor designer’s home turf, where work has ceased on two reactors in South Carolina. Work on two AP1000 reactors are still underway in the neighbouring state of Georgia.

Sanmen’s birth was a long time coming, and has probably earned the dubious honour as China’s most severely delayed energy project. Construction began with much fanfare in 2009 after a 40 billion yuan (US$6 billion) investment between the United States and China, with plans to fire up the first of two reactors in 2013.

But the building site sat idle for years, awaiting the US supplier to redesign the reactor’s main pump -- which features so-called dual-use technology found in American nuclear submarines -- and obtain US exports approval, according to people familiar with the project.

The 2011 nuclear reactor meltdown in Japan’s Fukushima prefecture added to Sanmen’s delays, as it prompted the Chinese government to call an emergency halt on every power plant in China pending safety reviews, including Sanmen. Safety inspectors wanted Sanmen’s design to incorporate lessons learned from Fukushima’s meltdown, which added more delays.

Sanmen’s launch date was finally postponed from June to the end of this year, while Westinghouse filed for bankruptcy in March.

“We sincerely hope there will be no more delays,” a Westinghouse spokesperson in China said in response to the _South China Morning Post_. “The first AP1000 reactor is not only important to China, but the world.”

If the AP1000’s birth in China was difficult, its conception in its home country was almost doomed from the start. The US hadn’t built a new nuclear plant ever since an accident at the Three Mile Island plant in Pennsylvania in 1979.

Westinghouse’s AP1000, approved by nuclear authorities in the mid 2000s, was seen as the key to a new age of safe, accident-proof nuclear power industry.

The days of America’s “Nuclear Renaissance,” a term coined over a decade ago to describe a revival of cleaner alternatives to fossil fuel, were gone, said George Borovas, Tokyo-based partner and head of global nuclear group at Shearman & Sterling.

With a sharp drop in natural gas prices after the 2008 global financial crisis and surging supply of shale gas in the US, gas-fired power has become more competitive against nuclear power, he said.

At least some aspects of the dimming prospects of US nuclear energy are self inflicted. President Donald Trump’s _Energy Independence Executive Order_ in March not only dismantled his predecessor’s 2015 _Clean Power Plan_, but also provide a disincentive to invest or develop any technology in clean energy, including nuclear power.

But America’s loss was China’s gain.

“The AP1000 technology has already been transferred to China and the Chinese projects are pretty close to commission, regardless of what the U.S project developers are going to do with their projects,” Borovas said.

China needs nuclear energy to reduce its dependence on fossil fuel imports, and to help the government meet its target of cutting emissions and pollution, he said.

Adding to the allure is the large number of jobs created, and the prospect of a lucrative export business in nuclear expertise and hardware. It’s no surprise then, that China’s state-owned and state-managed nuclear industry has jumped on the bandwagon with gusto.

“The nuclear industry is to embrace the biggest opportunity in recent years,” said Wang Shoujun, president of Sanmen’s owner China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC), wiring on his company’s website.

The Chinese state has given generous capital to not just nuclear power, but also small reactors, commercial reactors on floating platforms for offshore power generation, fast neutron reactors, molten salt reactors, accelerator-driven reactors, fusion power, and expects to create the world’s first stable-burning artificial sun for power generation within decades.

“In the nuclear power industry, you need long term stability, at least on project financing, which cannot be left entirely to the free market,” Borovas said. “China is developing the right model to support its long-term objective of clean, base-load power generation.”

China has 20 nuclear power plants under construction, more than any other country on earth. With the commissioning of Sanmen, the industry is hoping to get the nod to build more reactors at home, and even export the AP1000 technology.

Chinese researchers have even incorporated the best of AP1000 and EPR to conceive the Hualong design, featuring a top-side water tank and a catchment container. A Hualong reactor was sold to Pakistan, where construction began in 2015 scheduled for commissioning in late 2021. Another is currently awaiting the UK government’s review to build a plant.

Not everybody shares China’s optimism.

“While the deployment of AP1000 in China will be welcomed news for an otherwise beleaguered industry, it’s not clear that the conditions that could allow it to be successful there will prevail elsewhere,”said A.J. Goulding, a principal at London Economics International, an energy and infrastructure consulting firm. “To the extent that nuclear has a future in jurisdictions with low natural gas prices, limited load growth, and environmental sensitivities, it is in smaller, modular nuclear technologies.”

If there’s any doubt that China is leading the field, S.C. Electric & Gas and Santee Cooper, two energy vendors that had co-funded and led the construction of two AP1000 reactors in South Carolina, scrapped their project on July 31.

S.C. Electric, which had already spent US$9 billion of tax dollars on the project, estimated that it needs another US$7 billion for completion, which their customer the state grid can’t afford.

Earlier this year, the CNNC struck a deal with the Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation to build a travelling wave reactor, a next-generation nuclear power technology with much higher fuel efficiency and little radioactive waste compared to today’s reactors. Chinese nuclear scientists were not at all surprised that Gates chose China instead of the U.S for the next step in clean energy.

“The heyday of the U.S nuclear industry was in 1970s. They were our role model,” said professor Shan of Xi’an Jiatong University. “But all those talents are now retired or gone. The current generation is no longer be able to build a new plant due to the lacking of engineering experience and technical expertise. It is sad.”



China pips US in race to start the world’s first meltdown-proof nuclear power plant | South China Morning Post


----------



## JSCh

* China launches nuclear reactor container based on homegrown technology *
By Qu Qiuyan Source:Global Times Published: 2017/8/21 22:58:39

China's first domestically developed third-generation nuclear reactor container using Hualong One technology was launched on Sunday, which an expert said would benefit China and the countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative.

The reactor container for the No.5 Unit nuclear reactor in Fuqing, Southeast China's Fujian Province, was developed by China First Heavy Industries (CFHI). The container was handed over to China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) on Sunday, the People's Daily reported.

The launch of the reactor container shows that China possesses the ability to independently research and develop the third-generation nuclear technology, and that China's nuclear equipment and manufacturing ability has reached the international level, according to CNNC's website.

Gui Liming, an expert on China's nuclear safety system at Tsinghua University, told the Global Times that the reactor container is China's first independently designed and manufactured water reactor with a capacity of millions of kilowatts.

Compared to the second generation, the third-generation water reactor equipment is much more advanced in terms of safety and capacity, Gui noted.

The launch of the reactor container marks a big step in China's nuclear industry development, which will not only benefit the country but also other countries participating in the Belt and Road Initiative which urgently need to develop their own nuclear power.

By November 2016, China had reached intent of cooperation with more than 20 countries, including Argentina, the United Kingdom, Brazil, Egypt and Saudi Arabia on projects using Hualong One technology, the People's Daily reported in November 2016, adding that a total of six nuclear generator systems using Hualong One were under construction.

CFHI, the manufacturer of the reactor container using Hualong One technology, told the Global Times on Monday that the third-generation reactor's structure is more complex compared with that of the second generation, which requires stricter standards.

CFHI said that the overall intensive processing technology was first adopted in manufacturing the reactor container using Hualong One, which guarantees a higher precision of each part of the container.

Up to 85 percent of the Hualong One equipment is domestically manufactured, including core devices such as reactor pressure vessel and steam generator, ensuring that Hualong One is safe and economical, the Xinhua News Agency reported in May, citing Yang Ming, a member of the Hualong One overseas project management.

China plans to reach 58 million kilowatts of installed nuclear capacity by 2020, according to the Xinhua report.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Fuel loading underway at Tianwan 3*
22 August 2017

*Fuel loading has begun at unit 3 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province, Russian state nuclear company Rosatom has announced. The Russian-supplied VVER-1000 is scheduled to enter commercial operation next year.*







_Tianwan units 1 to 3 (Image: Rosatom)_​
The first of 163 fuel assemblies was loaded into the core of the VVER-1000 reactor on 18 August. Rosatom said once all the assemblies have been loaded, start up and commissioning work will be carried out. The reactor will then be brought to the "minimum controllable power level", followed by the start of power generation.

Andrey Lebedev, vice-president for projects in South Asia for ASE Group, said the "physical start up of the unit has been started ahead of schedule". He noted that the unit is expected to be connected to the grid by the end of 2017. Commercial operation of Tianwan 3 is planned for 2018.

China National Nuclear Corporation's (CNNC's) Tianwan 3 and 4 are AES-91 VVER-1000 units designed by Gidropress and supplied by Rosatom.

AtomStroyExport is the main contractor, supplying the nuclear island. First concrete for unit 3 was poured in December 2012, while construction of unit 4 began in September 2013.

Two similar VVER-1000 reactors (units 1 and 2) began operating at the site in 2007.

The State Council gave its approval for Tianwan units 5 and 6 - both featuring Chinese-designed 1080 MWe ACPR1000 reactors - on 16 December 2015. First safety-related concrete was poured for unit 5 later that month and for unit 6 in September 2016. Unit 5 is expected to enter commercial operation in December 2020 and unit 6 in October 2021.

The Tianwan plant is owned and operated by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation, a joint venture between CNNC (50%), China Power Investment Corporation (30%) and Jiangsu Guoxin Group (20%).


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Fuel-loading-underway-at-Tianwan-3-2208174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC and Saudi Arabia sign cooperation deals on nuclear energy*
By Zheng Xin | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-08-28 19:42














China National Nuclear Corp, one of the country's largest nuclear companies, signed a memorandum of understanding with Saudi Arabia last week to further explore and assess uranium and thorium resources in the country.

The two countries also vowed to further continuously cooperate on nuclear energy projects following discussions between the two sides to support Saudi Arabia's nuclear energy program.

Saudi Arabia has been trying to diversify its energy mix for years as oil resources are needed to generate revenue through exports.

China and Saudi Arabia in 2012 signed a memorandum of understanding to cooperate on the civilian use of nuclear energy.

CNNC said it's one step closer to exporting its high-temperature gas cooled reactor projects to countries that include Saudi Arabia and the United Arab Emirates. Its HTGR fuel assembly line entered mass production last month at China North Nuclear Fuel, which is headquartered in Baotou in northern China's Inner Mongolia autonomous region.

CNNC President Wang Shoujun said CNNC has already signed memorandums of understanding with Saudi Arabia and the UAE in HTGR project cooperation, signaling that decades of research on the reactor have paid off.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* High-enriched uranium returned from Ghana*
30 August 2017

*High-enriched uranium has been flown from Ghana back to China in the removal of all such material from the country. The Ghanaian research reactor has been converted to use low-enriched fuel instead.*

The material came from the GHARR-1 Miniature Neutron Source Reactor at the Ghana Atomic Energy Commission's (GAEC's) National Research Centre Institute in Accra.



_The HEU, within a TUK/145/C MNSR package, is loaded on a trailer during its journey (Image: IAEA - Sandor Miklos Tozser)_

The fuel was enriched to 90% uranium-235, which means it could potentially have been diverted to a weapons program, although it only amounted to 1 kg. The conversion of the unit with the help of its Chinese designers and the removal of the material nevertheless eliminates this possibility. Similar reactors exist in Iran, Nigeria, Pakistan and Syria, as well as China.

Pictures release by the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA) show a large transport cask being loaded onto an aircraft in Ghana and unloaded in China. The operation was conducted by the GAEC and the China Institute of Atomic Energy with support from the IAEA and the US Department of Energy's National Nuclear Security Administration (NNSA). The US bodies have so far helped repatriate some 6275 kg of HEU from 33 territories.

GHARR-1 is the first such unit outside of China to be converted to LEU. "With this pioneer engagement, Ghana demonstrated the feasibility of the conversion of these reactors outside of China," said Kwame Aboh, project manager at GAEC. NNSA has said it is cooperating with Nigeria to complete a similar project there.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News
_
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/RS-High-enriched-uranium-returned-from-Ghana-3008171.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Recent photo of Hualong one reactor pressure vessel being shipped to Pakistan Kanupp 2 nuclear plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Hinkley project powers ahead*
By LEI XIAOXUN/CECILY LIU | China Daily UK | Updated: 2017-09-01 18:10

Construction work at the Hinkley Point C nuclear power plant is continuing around the clock for what is seen as a high-profile example of international clean energy cooperation among Britain, France and China.

More than 1,900 men and women are involved in the building project on the Bristol Channel.

The busy site is a sign that the UK is on track to secure its future energy security, despite the EDF announcement in July of potential risks of delay and budget overruns.

China General Nuclear Power Corp－or CGN－is investing 6 billion pounds ($7.74 billion) into Hinkley, which is one-third of the 18-billion-pound project.

The deal was signed between the Chinese and French partners in October 2015 during President Xi Jinping's state visit to the UK. It received formal approval by the British government led by Prime Minister Theresa May in September 2016.

Hinkley Point C's lead investor, the French utility company EDF, remains confident about the project's ability to deliver. It says CGN will bring valuable experiences to help Hinkley stick to time and budget.

Hinkley program can also learn from China's Taishan nuclear power station, which involves two reactors built by EDF and CGN using the same technology－the European Pressurized Reactor, said Richard Mayson, a senior director at EDF.

Developed by EDF, EPR technology attracted concerns when its implementation at Flamanville, in France, and Olkiluto, in Finland, was beset by delay and budget overrun.



​
Construction on the Taishan power station in China's Guangdong province is expected to be completed in 2018, marking the world's first power station using the EPR and giving a stamp of confidence to this technology.

"Already a number of CGN people have joined us on the Hinkley project," said Richard Mayson, a senior director at EDF. "That cross-fertilization of ideas is invaluable."

Mayson said it has been some time since Europe built a nuclear power station.

"CGN has built a large number of stations in China," he said."That ability to build to time and scale is very important to make sure Hinkley is built in the most efficient way." Hinkley is the first new nuclear plant to be built in the UK since the 1990s.

It will supply 7 percent of electricity when it is completed in 2025 and will be a central part of the UK's efforts to replace and phase out aging power stations.

Overall capacity in the UK has fallen by 12 percent since 2012 as coal-fired power plants are gradually shut down to comply with the government's commitments to tackle climate change.



Construction workers and machines are working on 24-7 shifts at the Hinkley Point C site at the moment. [Photo by YIN JINCHENG / CHINA DAILY]

In addition to its significance as a pioneering project pointing to the UK's energy direction, Hinkley bears great significance for China's nuclear industry.

The role that CGN is playing in the Hinkley project "is not a hands-off investor", said Mayson. CGN's contribution also includes its technical and program implementation strength, he added.

EDF and CGN are also collaborating on the Bradwell B nuclear plant, a planned project in Essex in which CGN is the majority investor, and will build with Hua-long Pressurized Reactor 1000 (known as HPR1000)－China's indigenous third-generation technology.

"Our partnership with EDF is a win-win collaboration," said Zheng Dongshan, chief executive of General Nuclear International, the London-based international subsidiary of CGN. "We support them financially and technically at Hinkley, and they will help us to implement HPR1000 at Bradwell."

Tim Yeo, former chairman of the House of Commons energy and climate change committee, said the government's approval of Hinkley shows its strong commitment to nuclear energy and that it welcomes Chinese investment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Brazil and China enhance nuclear cooperation*
04 September 2017

*A memorandum of understanding (MOU) to further promote cooperation in nuclear energy has been signed between China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and Brazilian power company Eletrobras and its nuclear subsidiary Eletronuclear. The agreement covers the completion of Angra unit 3 and possible follow-up projects.*





_The signing of the MOU (Image: CNNC)_​
The MOU was signed on 1 September by CNNC board chairman Wang Shoujun, Eletrobras superintendent of foreign operations, Pedro Luiz de Oliveira Jatobá, and Eletronuclear CEO Bruno Campos Barretto. It was signed in Beijing during a meeting of Chinese President Xi Jinping and Brazilian President Michel Temer.

Eletrobras said the MOU creates "the opportunity for a deepening of bilateral cooperation for peaceful uses of nuclear energy, highlighting the common interests in establishing a future partnership for completion of Angra 3".

CNNC said it will work with Eletrobras and Eletronuclear to promote the construction of Angra 3 and future nuclear power plant projects.

Eletronuclear noted this is the third MOU it has signed with CNNC. In 2015, it signed one with CNNC and Eletrobras aimed at nuclear cooperation. In December 2016, Eletronuclear signed a bilateral MOU with CNNC to guide cooperation in the resumption of construction of Angra 3.

Construction of Angra 3 originally started in 1984 on a PWR designed by German company KWU, but this faltered two years later. At that stage some 70% of the plant's equipment was said to have already been purchased and delivered to the site. A return to construction was approved in 2007, and an industrial agreement for the unit's completion was signed with Areva in December 2008.

Two Brazilian consortia were awarded contracts, one for electro-mechanical assembly associated with the reactor’s primary system, the other for secondary-side work. However, following a corruption probe in mid-2015, Eletrobras suspended both contracts.

In March 2017, the government announced it planned to sell Angra 3 by 2018. The National Energy Policy Council in June this year reviewed ways to restart construction, but the government expects that it will take about five years and $2.9 billion to complete the unit.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NP-Brazil-and-China-enhance-nuclear-cooperation-0409174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Sanmen 2 completes hydrostatic testing*
05 September 2017

*The second AP1000 unit under construction at the Sanmen site in China's Zhejiang province has completed cold hydrostatic testing of its primary circuit. The tests are an important step in the commissioning of new units.*





_Sanmen units 1 and 2 (Image: SNPTC)_​
Cold hydrostatic testing involves filling the reactor's primary circuit with water, which is circulated at high pressure by the reactor coolant pumps to verify that the welds, joints, pipes and components of the reactor coolant system and associated high-pressure systems meet regulatory standards. The coolant pumps will help to maintain the reactor's internal temperature at a safe level during operations.

State Nuclear Power Technology Company (SNPTC) announced yesterday that cold hydrostatic testing began at 0.59am on 2 September. The pressure within the circuit was gradually raised to a maximum of 21.6 MPa and held at that level for 10 minutes. At 10.15am, the pressure was reduced to 17.5 MPa while all the welds and mechanical connections were checked. The tests were completed at 2.00pm the same day.

Similar tests were completed at unit 1 of the Sanmen plant in May 2016, while those at unit 1 of the Haiyang plant in Shandong province were completed in July 2016.

Sanmen 1 is expected to be the first Westinghouse AP1000 to begin operating later this year, while Haiyang 1 is also expected to begin operating by the end of the year. Sanmen 2 and Haiyang 2 are expected to start up in 2018.

Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended last month.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Sanmen-2-completes-hydrostatic-testing-0509174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CGN joins CCSEB in Hualong I, domestic equipment contributes over 85pct*
Xinhua Finance in www.cnstock.com
2017-09-06 16:21




The No. 3 & 4 units of the Phase-II of Fangchenggang Nuclear Power Station in Guangxi are under construction. Compared with No. 1 & 2 units of the Phase-I project, No. 3 & 4 units adopt the third-generation technology of Hualong I with proprietary intellectual property rights. It is the first demonstration project of China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) as well as a reference to the Bradwell nuclear power program B of CGN in the U.K.

It is learnt that China Construction Second Engineering Bureau Ltd. (CCSEB) is mainly responsible for the construction of the demonstration program. CGN has joined hands with CCSEB many times.

During the past three decades, the nuclear power construction for commercial use has embarked an innovative development path from “bringing in” to “going out”, indicated Cheng Huimin, assistant general manager of China Construction Electric Power Construction Co., Ltd. China Construction overcame technical difficulties in the construction of nuclear power programs through R&Ds and made contributions to the nuclear power construction for commercial use in China.

CCSEB participate in nuclear power unit construction

At present, CCSEB is one of the only four companies that are qualified for the construction of containment lining for nuclear island as well as the only construction enterprise that independently undertakes civil engineering for nuclear island.

As of the end of June 2017, CCSEB participated in 9 nuclear power units under construction across the country, with an installed capacity of 10.98 million kilowatts, accounting for 49.42 percent of the total installed capacity of the 20 units under construction in the country; participate in 12 nuclear power units in operation across the country, with an installed capacity of 23.747million kilowatts, accounting for 41.71 percent of the total installed capacity of the 20 units in operation in the country. Its rich experience in the construction of nuclear power plants laid a good foundation for the Hualong I project.

Li Guangyuan, deputy general manager of China Construction Electric Power Construction Co., Ltd. and project manager of Fangchenggang Nuclear Power Station, said that the batch of management for the Fangchenggang Nuclear Power Station entered the construction site on May 6, 2016. There was no preparation period. It came to a peak period as soon as they entered the site. This never happened in previous nuclear power projects. Yet even if under such a difficult situation, after only three and a half months, the nuclear power plant was put into use in August 31, 2016

Improve domestic equipment contribution, enhance competitiveness

In addition to high requirements for civil engineering, what other advanced technologies are reflected in Hualong I nuclear power unit?

Yuan Changhong, assistant to the director of the CGN Culture Propaganda Center, said that the safety and performance indicators of Hualong I reached the international advanced level of three generations of nuclear power technology. Firstly, its safety performance is improved.

With double-layer containment, Hualong I is more solid. Dong Zhanfang, deputy chief designer of civil engineering of CGN Design Institute, said that the double-layer containment can withstand strikes of large large commercial aircraft and has a stronger resistance to external events.

Hualong I has hydrogen recombiner. Yuan said that the hydrogen recombiner can promptly disperse accumulated hydrogen as that there will no hydrogen explosion.

It is noteworthy that home-made equipment contributes 86.7 percent to Hualong I demonstration project. Almost all core technologies are domestic, and all nuclear grade pumps are home made.

The high degree of localization in Hualong I project has brought a cost advantage for “going out”. Yuan said that based on years of experiences in nuclear power plant construction and operation, to improve the rate of localization is an important aspect of enhancing cost advantage.

With this advantage, China's nuclear power technology has also received global attention. China has reached a cooperation intention with nearly countries around the globe, including Britain Argentina, and Brazil.

Yuan said that China's nuclear power technology’s “going out” can drive China's major manufacturing and construction enterprises together to “go out”.

Translated by Star Zhang, Coral Zhong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Dome installed at sixth Hongyanhe unit*
08 September 2017

*The dome has been installed upon the containment building of unit 6 at the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in China's Liaoning province. The milestone marks the end of major civil engineering works at the unit.*





​ 
 _The dome of Hongyanhe 6 is lowered into place (Image: SNPTC)_​
The operation to install the containment dome - measuring 37 metres in diameter and 11m in height and weighing about 140 tonnes - took about one hour and was completed at 6.15am today, State Nuclear Power Technology Company (SNPTC) announced. The milestone in the unit's construction was completed seven days ahead of schedule.

SNPTC declared the unit has now entered the equipment installation phase of construction.

Hongyanhe unit 6 is the second of two 1080 MWe Chine General Nuclear (CGN) designed ACPR-1000 reactors that will form the second phase of the Hongyanhe plant.

Construction of Phase I of the plant - comprising four CPR-1000 pressurised water reactors - began in August 2009. Units 1 and 2 have been in commercial operation since June 2013 and May 2014, respectively, while unit 3 entered commercial operation in August 2015 and unit 4 in September 2016.

A ceremony to mark the breaking of ground for Phase II of the plant was held in July 2010. Following a suspension in new reactor approvals and licensing in response to the March 2011 accident at Japan's Fukushima Daiichi plant, CGN eventually received approval from the National Development and Reform Commission in March 2015 to build Hongyanhe units 5 and 6. This marked the first approval for new reactors in four years.

Construction of unit 5 began on 29 March 2015. Its dome was installed in April this year and the reactor is scheduled to start operations in November 2019. Unit 6 - construction of which started in July 2015 - is expected to start up in August 2020.

The Hongyanhe plant is owned and operated by Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Co, a joint venture between CGN and State Power Investment Corporation, each holding a 45% stake, with the Dalian Municipal Construction Investment Co holding the remaining 10%.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Dome-installed-at-sixth-Hongyanhe-unit-0809174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Prime Minister inaugurates Chashma 4*
08 September 2017

*The government of Pakistan is committed to adding 8800 MWe of nuclear energy to the country's national grid by 2030, Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi said today at the official inauguration of the country's fifth nuclear power reactor.*



_Prime Minister Abbasi offers "dua" (prayers) after inaugurating Chashma 4_
_(Image: Government of Pakistan_) 

Unit 4 at the Chashma nuclear power plant was connected to the grid on 29 June. The Chinese-supplied pressurised water reactor (PWR) is the second of two CNP-300 units to enter service at the site, in Punjab province, following unit 3 which entered commercial operation in December 2016. The Chashma site - also referred to as Chasnupp - is also home to two Chinese-supplied 300 MWe PWRs: unit 1, in commercial operation since 2000, and unit 2, in commercial operation since 2011.

Two 1161 MWe Chinese-supplied Hualong One units are also under construction at a coastal site in Karachi. These are near the 125 MWe Canadian-supplied Karachi 1 pressurised heavy water reactor, which has been in commercial operation since 1972. Construction of Karachi 2 and 3 started in August 2015 and May 2016, respectively, and the units are scheduled to enter service in 2021 and 2022.

In January 2014 the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) announced its intention to build five further 1100 MWe nuclear units to meet anticipated electricity demand, and have 8.9 GWe of nuclear capacity on line by 2030.

At the inauguration, in comments tweeted by the Government of Pakistan, Abbasi reiterated that the government "is committed to achieve [its] goal of adding 8800 MWe of nuclear energy to the national grid by 2030."

The inauguration ceremony was also attended by the country's Minister of the Interior Ashan Iqbal, Minister of State for Power Abid Sher Ali, and Chinese Ambassador Sun Weidong, as well as Muhammad Naeem, chairman of PAEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China National Nuclear Power plans to establish Hebei company*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-09-12 13:31
















A China National Nuclear Corp stand at an industrial expo in Beijing. DA WEI/CHINA DAILY

China National Nuclear Power Co Ltd (CNNP), a unit of one of the country's three largest State-owned nuclear operators, has announced plans to establish a Hebei-based company to promote the development of traveling-wave reactor, or TWR, technology.

The move will be carried out in partnership with Huadian Fuxin Energy Limited Company, Zhejiang Zheneng Electric Power Co Ltd, Shenhua Group and Jointo Energy Investment Co Ltd Hebei, the CNNP said in a statement with the Shanghai Stock Exchange.

The new company, located in Cangzhou city, Hebei province, has a registered capital of 1 billion yuan ($153.23 million). CNNP will own 35 percent of the company; Shenhua Group, 30 percent; Huadian Fuxin Energy, 15 percent; Zhejiang Zheneng Electric Power, 10 percent, and Jointo Energy Investment, 10 percent.

CNNP said, in the statement, the establishment of the new company will be in accordance with the strategy for the coordinated development of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei (Jing-Jin-Ji) region, and added it would also help support the development of the advanced TWR technology.

In addition, CNNP Technology Investment, a wholly-owned subsidiary of CNNP, also plans to establish CNNP TWR Technology Investment (Tianjin) Co Ltd together with the four investors, sporting the same investment proportion. The new company, located in Tianjin, has a registered capital of 750 million yuan.

TWR, a new nuclear design using fourth-generation technology, could reduce the need for the enrichment and reprocessing of uranium. CNNP stated the establishment of the TWR demonstration project will be in accordance with, and respond to, the national energy plan arrangement.

Bellevue, Washington-based Terra Power, co-founded by Bill Gates in 2006, is working closely with China National Nuclear Corp to conduct research into the use of the new technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Steam generator installation underway at Karachi 2*
13 September 2017

*The first of three steam generators has been installed at Karachi unit 2. The unit is the first of two Chinese-designed Hualong One nuclear power reactors being constructed at the site in Pakistan.*






_The first steam generator is lowered into place at Karachi 2 (Image: CNECC)_​
The operation to raise the steam generator - some 21 meters in length and weighing about 365 tonnes - over the reactor building and lower it into place began at 9.16am on 10 September. The task was completed later that day at 4.58pm, plant constructor China Nuclear Engineering and Construction Corporation (CNEC) announced yesterday.

China National Nuclear Corporation noted the main reactor equipment is being installed prior to the dome of the containment building being put in place. This approach, it said, can significantly reduce construction time, compared with the traditional method of installing equipment through a hatch in the containment.

In 2013, ground was broken for the first of the two Chinese-designed ACP1000 units at Karachi, sometimes known as K2 and K3, but this project stalled. A ceremony in August 2015 relaunched construction, which is now based on China's successor to the ACP1000, the Hualong One.

Construction began on unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016, with commercial operation planned for 2021 and 2022, respectively.

Pakistan's Karachi Coastal station is the first export of Hualong One units. The Hualong One design is also being promoted for use at the Bradwell site in the UK.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Steam-generator-installation-underway-at-Karachi-2-1309176.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* E. China nuclear power reactor begins commercial operations *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-09-17 21:25:29_|_Editor: Xiang Bo_





FUZHOU, Sept. 17 (Xinhua) -- A fourth unit of the Fuqing branch of China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC) began commercial operations on Sunday in east China's Fujian Province.

The China-designed No. 4 unit brings the total installed capacity of the project to 4.35 million kw. The first unit was put into use in 2014.

The nuclear power units in Fuqing have generated 42 billion kwh of electricity, equivalent to a cut in coal consumption of nearly 17 million tonnes and a drop in emissions of 55 million tonnes of carbon dioxide.

The government has approved the CNNC Fuqing branch to build six nuclear power units. The No. 5 and 6 units will be a pilot project featuring Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design.

In May, the hemispherical dome, weighing 340 tonnes and measuring 46.8 meters in diameter, was installed by crane on the No. 5 unit, marking the completion of construction work on the pilot project and the beginning of the assembly stage.

Currently, CNNC has 17 operating nuclear power units. China has 36 operational nuclear reactors and is building 20 more.

By 2020, China aims to have 58 million kw of nuclear power capacity in operation.

On Sept. 1, China's legislature passed a Nuclear Safety Law, which reflects the country's rational, coordinated and balanced nuclear safety outlook, as well as its commitment to fulfilling obligations under international treaties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*UN atomic chief praises China's CAP1400 nuclear reactor*

2017-09-19 08:48 Xinhua_Editor: Gu Liping_





A CAP1400 project (File photo/CRI Online)

The head of the UN nuclear watchdog on Monday praised China's CAP1400 nuclear reactors, saying the conception of these reactors is "very important for the future of nuclear energy".

CAP1400 is China's self-developed and updated version of third-generation nuclear technology.

Yukiya Amano, the head of the International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA), made the remark after visiting Chinese information stand over nuclear energy development at a nuclear energy exhibition during IAEA's annual General Conference in Vienna.

After Japan's Fukushima nuclear accident in 2011, the center of expansion of use of nuclear power is shifting to the East, with China and India being the centers of the expansion, he said.

China and IAEA enjoy comprehensive cooperation in nuclear energy, as well as nuclear safety, Amano said.

He recalled his visit to China's national center of nuclear security in Beijing in April, saying that "that is very impressive facility and we are very grateful you made the facility available for us", he said.

China had 35 nuclear reactors in commercial operation as of the end of 2016, according to the China Nuclear Energy Association.

Total installed nuclear power capacity in the country jumped 23.8 percent year on year to 33.64 million KW at the end of 2016, and China plans to increase that figure to 58 million KW by 2020, official data show.

http://www.ecns.cn/2017/09-19/274097.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China plans further high temperature reactor innovation*
19 September 2017

*China is moving rapidly towards using nuclear power as an industrial heat source and as a direct replacement for coal, Yulong Wu, CEO of Chinergy, told a side event at the International Atomic Energy Agency's (IAEA's) General Conference today.*

Five years into the HTR-PM program, technical tests of most innovative components and materials are complete, and on-site the reactor vessel and some non-fuel graphite spheres are loaded. The design sees two pebble-bed reactors cooled by helium produce 250 MWt MWt each and drive one steam turbine to produce 210 MWe net. It can be configured for varying ratios of electricity and heat.

Applications for HTR-PM include direct replacement of coal-fired power plants, while its heat could be used for desalination of seawater for human consumption, production of hydrogen, or a wide range of other high temperature heat applications in industry.

*Decarbonising heating and cooling*

At the construction site in Shidaowan, in Shandong province, the steam generators and reactor vessel are in final installation, said Wu. Outstanding work includes final testing of the steam generator which transfers heat from helium coolant to a water/steam loop. Wu said these should be complete by next April.

Opening the session, Mikhail Chudakov, IAEA deputy director general for nuclear energy, said: "The success of this project will establish a milestone for the nuclear industry. It will pave the way for others."

Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units.

Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are underway for Sanmen, Zhejiang province, Ruijin, Jiangxi province, Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province, and Bai'an, Guangdong province.

The reactor concept is a focus for cooperation between China and Saudi Arabia, which would like to use nuclear energy for electricity and production of drinking water through desalination. The countries signed a cooperation agreement in March under which China Nuclear Energy Engineering Group (CNEC) and the King Abdullah City for Atomic and Renewable Energy (KA-CARE) are to consider the development of system solutions for the investment and construction of high temperature reactors. They will also examine cooperation in intellectual property and the development of an industrial supply chain in Saudi Arabia. The feasibility study, it said, will also support the Saudi government in its decisions related to a potential high temperature reactor project.

CNEC said that since the signing of that MOU, the two countries have been looking at site selection for the project, building a regulatory system, and training personnel, among other things.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/N...h-temperature-reactor-innovation-1909171.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

September 26 8:23, Tianwan Unit 5 1080 MWe ACPR1000 reactor. Successful installation of the reactor dome mark a milestone from the civil construction into the equipment installation phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China National Nuclear Power plans to establish Hebei company*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-09-12 13:31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A China National Nuclear Corp stand at an industrial expo in Beijing. DA WEI/CHINA DAILY
> 
> China National Nuclear Power Co Ltd (CNNP), a unit of one of the country's three largest State-owned nuclear operators, has announced plans to establish a Hebei-based company to promote the development of traveling-wave reactor, or TWR, technology.
> 
> The move will be carried out in partnership with Huadian Fuxin Energy Limited Company, Zhejiang Zheneng Electric Power Co Ltd, Shenhua Group and Jointo Energy Investment Co Ltd Hebei, the CNNP said in a statement with the Shanghai Stock Exchange.
> 
> The new company, located in Cangzhou city, Hebei province, has a registered capital of 1 billion yuan ($153.23 million). CNNP will own 35 percent of the company; Shenhua Group, 30 percent; Huadian Fuxin Energy, 15 percent; Zhejiang Zheneng Electric Power, 10 percent, and Jointo Energy Investment, 10 percent.
> 
> CNNP said, in the statement, the establishment of the new company will be in accordance with the strategy for the coordinated development of the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei (Jing-Jin-Ji) region, and added it would also help support the development of the advanced TWR technology.
> 
> In addition, CNNP Technology Investment, a wholly-owned subsidiary of CNNP, also plans to establish CNNP TWR Technology Investment (Tianjin) Co Ltd together with the four investors, sporting the same investment proportion. The new company, located in Tianjin, has a registered capital of 750 million yuan.
> 
> TWR, a new nuclear design using fourth-generation technology, could reduce the need for the enrichment and reprocessing of uranium. CNNP stated the establishment of the TWR demonstration project will be in accordance with, and respond to, the national energy plan arrangement.
> 
> Bellevue, Washington-based Terra Power, co-founded by Bill Gates in 2006, is working closely with China National Nuclear Corp to conduct research into the use of the new technology.


*CNNC, Shenhua Group Team Up to Develop Traveling-Wave Nuclear Reactors*
Tang Shihua



CNNC, Shenhua Group Team Up to Develop Traveling-Wave Nuclear Reactors

(Yicai Global) Sept. 27 -- China’s main energy supplier, state-owned Shenhua Group Corp. Ltd., plans to team up with fellow government-owned power firm China National Nuclear Corp. (CNNC) to invest in and develop nuclear power traveling-wave reactors.

China National Nuclear’s chairman, Chen Hua, representatives from Shenhua Group, Zhejiang Zheneng Electric Power Co. [SHA:600023] and Jointo Energy Investment all signed an agreement for the project, CNNC said online on Sept. 26.

The firm did not reveal further details about the deal.

Traveling-wave reactors are a form of sodium-cooled fast reactors. They are considered fourth-generation nuclear technology. Using current methods, only 0.7 percent of the isotopes in natural uranium can be used directly, but with traveling-wave technology, this figure can reach around 40 percent and in some circumstances as high as 70 percent.

Traveling-wave reactors can also run by themselves for decades without being charged, saving the trouble of adding new fuel and cleaning up spent fuel. The technology can cut the costs and environmental risks associated with nuclear power while also noticeably increasing proliferation resistance.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Pressure vessel in place at Karachi 2*
11 October 2017

*The reactor pressure vessel (RPV) has been hoisted into place at Karachi unit 2 in Pakistan. All of the main reactor components - the RPV and three steam generators - have now been installed at the Chinese-designed Hualong One unit.*

The operation to lift the RPV into place was completed on 30 September, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said yesterday.

Lifting of the four main components took just under three weeks to complete, starting with the installation of the first steam generator on 10 September. The operation marks the first time that a "pre-introduction" construction method - with the main reactor equipment installed before the dome of the containment building is put in place - has been employed in this type of nuclear power plant, CNNC said. This approach can significantly reduce construction time, compared with the traditional method of installing equipment through a hatch in the containment.

Two Hualong One units are under construction at Karachi. Work began on unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016, with commercial operation planned for 2021 and 2022, respectively. The units are the first export of the Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, which is also being promoted for use at the Bradwell site in the UK.

A single unit pressurised heavy water reactor, Karachi 1, has been in operation at the site since 1972.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Pressure-vessel-in-place-at-Karachi-2-1110177.html
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Pressure-vessel-in-place-at-Karachi-2-1110177.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Pressure vessel in place at Karachi 2*
> 11 October 2017
> 
> *The reactor pressure vessel (RPV) has been hoisted into place at Karachi unit 2 in Pakistan. All of the main reactor components - the RPV and three steam generators - have now been installed at the Chinese-designed Hualong One unit.*


China Nuclear Group weibo reported that on Pakistan local time October 13 at 10:16, reactor dome was installed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Saturday, November 04, 2017, 11:15
*Li backs joint nuclear progress*
By Hu Yongqi

_*Premier, Bill Gates discuss safe and reliable energy breakthroughs*_



Premier Li Keqiang meets with Bill Gates, Microsoft founder and chairman of TerraPower, in the Zhongnanhai compound in Beijing on Nov 3, 2017. (WU ZHIYI / CHINA DAILY)

Premier Li Keqiang pledged his support on Friday to further promote nuclear energy cooperation between China and the United States and develop safe and reliable breakthrough technologies.

The premier spoke during a meeting with Bill Gates, chairman of TerraPower and founder of Microsoft, in Beijing.

*Li emphasized that safety is an essential prerequisite for developing nuclear power and that the new technology must be reliable and secure*

*ALSO READ: **China powers up on nuclear projects*

Li spoke positively of the cooperation the two nations have had in research and development on new-generation nuclear power technologies. He said he was exhilarated to know about the establishment of a joint R&D venture on traveling-wave reactors, a new breakthrough in the field.

Li emphasized that safety is an essential prerequisite for developing nuclear power and that the new technology must be reliable and secure.

The premier also said that the new industrial revolution is proceeding to a higher level while the internet provides vital support. He said that China is carrying out innovation-driven development and making use of the Internet Plus Initiative, both of which involve promoting new technologies and integrating them with traditional industries to accelerate economic transformation and upgrading.

"We wish to further international cooperation and achieve technological breakthroughs by developing China's advantage in rich resources in talent and using internet-based platforms," he said.

New-generation nuclear power technology is vital for mankind to develop energy in the future and the energy supply must be kept clean, safe and reliable, Gates said. He said he appreciates the cooperation with Chinese companies and is willing to make the wishes a reality with an open attitude.

A traveling-wave reactor is a fourth-generation technology that can directly process depleted uranium, natural uranium, thorium, spent fuel from light water reactors or combinations of these materials, which allows the reactor to use fuel in a more efficient way.

*READ MORE: **Observers share 3 words about China*

China National Nuclear Co signed an agreement with TerraPower in September 2015 to jointly develop traveling-wave reactors, the first time such cooperation has been undertaken since 1985, when China and the US signed a cooperative agreement in nuclear energy. A joint venture was established by the two companies and some other Chinese energy suppliers this September.

The joint venture aims to build and operate small, medium and large power plants using traveling-wave reactors in the next 20 years, which are expected to reduce costs by 20 percent from existing, third-generation nuclear power plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Hualong One Nuclear Power Unit Completes Over 30 Tests in Four-Day Trial*
Dou Shicong

Date: Tue, 11/07/2017 - 14:33 / source:Yicai



China’s Hualong One Nuclear Power Unit Completes Over 30 Tests in Four-Day Trial

(Yicai Global) Nov. 7 -- The Hualong One nuclear power unit that Sichuan-based Dongfang Electric Corp. [SHA:600875] developed has completed tests, a sign that China has successfully developed its first generator using third-generation nuclear energy technology.

It passed more than 30 tests in a four-day trial, with its performance indicators meeting or exceeding standard requirements, and its technical efficiency and other performance indicators are impressive by global standards, state-run Xinhua news agency reported yesterday.

The generator adopts innovative designs for its computing methods, structural arrangement, materials and insulation technology. It has a generating efficiency of 99 percent. Generating efficiency represents the percentage of nuclear energy converted to electricity by the generator.

Hualong One uses third-generation nuclear power technology that China National Nuclear Corp. and China General Nuclear Power Corp. -- the country’s two biggest firms in the field -- developed. It has a power capacity of several gigawatts and can mitigate accidents with safety measures.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC),

【刚刚，自主“核电之肺”成功引入“华龙一号”】11月10日11时26分，“华龙一号”示范工程福清核电5号机组首台蒸汽发生器顺利引入5号机组龙门架16.5m平台，拉开了福清核电5号机组主设备安装的序幕。
At 11:26 on November 10, the first steam generator of Fuqing Unit 5 of Hualong One demonstration project was successfully introduced into the gantry of Unit 5's 16.5m platform, kicked off the Fuqing 5 main equipment installation phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's nuclear reactor design enters phase 2 assessment in UK *
_ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-11-17 00:25:49_|_Editor: Mu Xuequan_





LONDON, Nov. 16 (Xinhua) -- British regulators said Thursday that a new nuclear reactor design from China has completed the first phase of assessment and are progressing to the next phase, as the whole process of assessment will ultimately determine whether the design is fit for use in Britain.

A comments process, which enables anyone to submit comments and questions about the reactor design to the company that proposes the design, will also be launched, according to an announcement jointly made by Britain's Office for Nuclear Regulation (ONR) and the Environment Agency.

"I am satisfied that there are adequate project management and technical provisions in place to enter Step two of the process and, as regulators, we can begin our technical assessment phase," said Mike Finnerty, ONR's Deputy Chief Inspector and Director of ONR's New Reactors Division.

The new reactor design from China, the UK HPR1000, was developed by China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC). HPR1000 is one of the most widely-received third-generation nuclear power models on the market, according to CGN.

But before it can be used in Britain, the new design needs to undergo a process known as Generic Design Assessment (GDA), which allows regulators to begin assessing the safety, security and environmental aspects of new reactor designs.

CGN and EDF had submitted a joint application through their joint venture company GNS (General Nuclear System Ltd) to the British government in October 2016 to begin the GDA process for a UK version of the HPR1000 nuclear technology. The aim is to seek permission to build a nuclear power station at Bradwell in Essex.

The whole process of GDA, divided into four phases, is expected to last some 60 months, and the second phase will take about 12 months to complete, according to CGN.

CGN will endeavor to complete HPR1000's GDA process and launch the construction of the reactor in Britain, said He Yu, chairman of the board of CGN, in a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Turbine island construction for Hualong One*
20 November 2017

*Two teams in a 40-hour operation have poured the basemat for the turbine building of China's Fangchenggang 2, the first Hualong One unit.*

China General Nuclear said the operation used four sets of equipment, one on each side of the site, and that workers were organised into two teams to undertake the continuous pour, which lasted 40.5 hours. The pour on, 12 November, created "favourable conditions for the construction of the conventional island of unit 3".

The nuclear island of unit 3 started construction in December 2015.



_The busy construction site will be home to six large reactors (Image: CGN)_

Fangchenggang is near Hongsha village in the Guangxi Autonomous Region of western China, about 45 kilometres from the border with Vietnam. A total of six large pressurised water reactors are planned to operate there. Units 1 and 2 are CPR-1000s, units 3 and 4 are Hualong One reactors, and units 5 and 6 are to be AP1000s. Units 1 and 2 are already operating and generating electricity.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Turbine-island-construction-for-Hualong-One-2011171.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Pakistan, China agree to build Chashma 5*
23 November 2017

*China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission (PAEC) have signed a cooperation agreement on the construction of a HPR1000 Hualong One reactor at the Chashma nuclear power plant.*



_The agreement was signed by the chairmen of CNNC and PAEC (Image: CNNC)_

"According to the agreement, CNNC will build a one-million-kilowatt-class nuclear power unit with HPR1000 technology at the Chashma Nuclear Power Plant in Pakistan," CNNC said yesterday. The reactor will be the seventh nuclear power unit that China has exported to Pakistan and the third HPR1000.

The Chinese-designed HPR1000 Hualong One reactor design is under construction in China, at Fuqing units 5 and 6 and Fangchenggang units 3 and 4. The first Hualong One unit, Fuqing 5, is expected to start up in 2019, with Fangchenggang 3 to follow the same year, and the other two units in 2020.

Chashma is already home to four Chinese-built CNP-300 units, while two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively.

The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment. UK national regulatory bodies the Office for Nuclear Regulation and the Environment Agency recently announced the start of the second, technical, phase of the assessment programme for the UK HPR1000.

Chashma 5 will be constructed by CNNC subsidiary CNNC China Zhongyuan Engineering Corp, the company said. 


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Pakistan-China-agree-to-build-Chashma-5-2311177.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* China's marine nuclear power platform to start by 2020 in S.China Sea *
By Deng Xiaoci Source:Global Times Published: 2017/11/28 20:13:40

The primary focus of China's offshore nuclear platforms - reportedly to be commissioned before 2020 - will be for civil use on islands in waters such as the South China Sea, and as the technology matures, it could be applied to military nuclear vessels, Chinese analysts said. 

A shipbuilding firm in Central China's Hubei Province announced on Sunday it is set to start construction on a marine nuclear power platform which is designed to supply power for the country's offshore oil drilling platforms and islands. 

According to the firm, a joint venture by the State-owned China Shipbuilding Industry Corporation (CSIC), CSIC 719 Research Institute and the Hubei Hongtai State-owned Capital Investment Operation Group in 2015, the nuclear power platforms will serve as small nuclear power plants. The technical design has been finalized, and the project is moving to the construction phase, local media the Hubei Daily reported.

The platforms have two modes - floating and submersible, and the first will be commissioned before 2020.

The platforms will focus on solving power supply issues in the Xisha Islands and other islands in the South China Sea where infrastructure construction is underway, and urban agglomerations after that, Song Zhongping, a Beijing-based military expert and also a TV commentator told the Global Times on Tuesday.

The floating type will provide more nuclear power, although it will be more affected by sea conditions, such as the scale of the wind and waves, while the submersible one will be more stable but produce less power, Song said. 

Zhang Jinlin, an academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and an expert at the CSIC 719 Research Institute, told the paper that the platform is a typical civilian-military integration project, as its design fully takes civil demands into consideration, as well as tackling issues including safety, radiation protection and waste processing. 

The nuclear reactor-related technology, when successfully reduced in size, could be later applied to the country's military vessels, including nuclear-powered aircraft carriers or next generation nuclear submarines, Song said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China hopes cold war nuclear energy tech will power warships, drones*
_Beijing pumping billions into the development of ‘molten salt’ reactors, amid revived interest among nations in the potentially safer and more powerful technology_

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 05 December, 2017, 9:13pm
UPDATED : Tuesday, 05 December, 2017, 11:26pm
Stephen Chen

China is to spend 22 billion yuan (US$3.3 billion) trying to perfect a form of technology largely discarded in the cold war which could produce a safer but more powerful form of nuclear energy.

The cash is to develop two “molten salt” reactors in the Gobi Desert in northern China.

Researchers hope that if they can solve a number of technical problems the reactors will lead to a range of applications, including nuclear-powered warships and drones.

The technology, in theory, can create more heat and power than existing forms of nuclear reactors that use uranium, while producing only one thousandth of the radioactive waste.

It also has the advantage for China of using thorium as its main fuel. China has some of the world’s largest reserves of the metal.

After brief pause, China rushes to build more nuclear power plants

China is not alone in trying to revive the technology because of the potential benefits. Companies in the United States are working in the field, while Japan, Russia and France have all expressed renewed interest in the technology.

The Chinese project has been funded by the central government and the two reactors are to be built at Wuwei in Gansu province, according to a statement on the website of the Chinese Academy of Sciences. The lead scientist on the project is Jiang Mianheng – the son of the former Chinese president Jiang Zemin – and it is hoped the reactors will be up and running by 2020.

The US air force built a 2.5-megawatt molten salt reactor in the 1950s as part of a programme to develop nuclear-powered aircraft engines.

The reactors use molten salt rather than water as a coolant, allowing them to create temperatures of over 800 degrees Celsius, nearly three times the heat produced by a commercial nuclear plant fuelled with uranium. The superhot air had the potential to drive turbines and jet engines and in theory keep a bomber flying at supersonic speed for days.

The US project was shelved in the 1970s. Problems were encountered trying to reduce the size and weight of the reactor, and there were public concerns over the safety of the technology when placed in an aircraft.

Another problem was the erosion to pipes and the reactor chamber caused by the hot salt used in the fission process.

Yan Long, a researcher involved in the Chinese project at the Shanghai Institute of Applied Physics, said the Gansu facility might eventually help China develop a thorium-powered warship or aircraft.

He said it was now possible to build a very small molten salt reactor and that after years of research and government funding, scientists had developed special alloy and coating materials to prevent chemical corrosion.

The reactors in Gansu were designed to demonstrate the feasibility of the technology, he said.

The research facility in Gansu will be built by a lake with high salt levels, according to the project blueprints.

Both reactors will be underground and the heat they generate will reach 12 megawatts. The heat will be channelled to a power generation plant, several factories and a desalination plant by the lake to produce electricity, hydrogen, industrial chemicals, drinking water and minerals.

After the experiment, China may move on to commercial or military use of the technology on a larger scale, Yan said.

“We are now developing new materials for warships. The materials must come with relatively low cost for mass production and they must be compact and light, otherwise the reactor won’t fit in a ship,” he said.

Could ‘swimming pool’ nuclear reactors help clear China’s winter smog?

Chen Fu, a thermal physicist at the Harbin Institute of Technology involved in the development of new power generation systems for China’s navy, said the heat generated by a thorium molten salt reactor could be perfect to help generate power on a warship.

“It should be able to generate enough electricity for propulsion and electric equipment on an aircraft carrier,” he said.

Chen said the higher the temperature, the higher the power generation efficiency – a thorium-powered carrier could operate faster and longer than existing carriers using uranium as fuel.

“But the ship will need a very different structure to accommodate the new power source. It will be a difficult and tricky job because the rest of the ship must be strengthened to handle the increased power,” he said.



​
A military drone researcher in Beijing said a molten salt reactor could be used on a new generation of large, endurance drones operating at very high altitudes because it could be made very small and its operation did not require water.

“These drones would stay aloft over the oceans such as the Pacific. They would serve as a platform for surveillance, communication or weapon delivery to deter nuclear and other threats from hostile countries,” said the researcher, who asked not to be named.

“A nuclear-powered drone may be technically more feasible than manned aircraft because it does not require building a cockpit with lead to protect the human crew from radiation. It will also have more public acceptance. If an accident happens, it crashes into the sea,” the person said.

Breakthrough to power most advanced jet launch system on China’s second home-grown aircraft carrier

Yan said, however, that the aircraft research project still faced many challenges. To mount a reactor on an aircraft would require ultralight, super-strong materials which were still under development in the laboratory.

“This is where the Americans have failed,” he said.


China hopes cold war nuclear energy tech will power warships, drones | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*中国聚变工程实验堆开始工程设计：完成人类终极能源 *
http://www.dser.com/forum.php?mod=viewthread&tid=1035847
发表于 2017-12-6 04:58

据中新网12月5日报道，“中国聚变工程实验堆集成工程设计研究”(CPETR集成工程设计研究)项目启动会5日在合肥举行，会上宣布中国聚变工程实验堆(CFETR)正式开始工程设计，中国核聚变研究由此开启新征程。

聚变能源被认为是最有希望彻底解决能源问题的根本出路之一。以实现聚变能源为目标的CFETR是中国聚变能研发必不可少的一环，直接瞄准未来聚变能的开发和应用，将建成世界首个聚变实验电站。

中国科学家在国际热核聚变实验堆(ITER)建设的同时已经开始规划建设CFETR,它将是中国自主设计和研制、以我为主联合国际合作的重大科学工程。

中国于2006年正式加入ITER，这期间，中国科学家以参加国际热核聚变实验堆(ITER)为契机，在全面消化关键技术基础上，自主建设创新，开展高水平科学研究。中国核聚变事业在近五年里取得了一系列重要成就和突破。

CFETR集成工程设计研究将进一步加强国内ITER计划相关的聚变能源技术研究和创新，以未来建聚变堆所涉及的国际前沿科学和技术目标为努力方向，发展聚变能源开发和应用的关键技术，为CFETR建设奠定坚实科学基础，大力提升中国聚变能发展研究的自主创新能力。

与会专家认为，“CFETR集成工程设计研究”项目的实施，将推动CFETR项目走向世界核聚变舞台的中央，并成为代表国家参与全球科技竞争与合作的重要力量，使中国跨入世界聚变能研究开发先进行列，对解决能源危机问题具有重要意义。

启动会上，中国工程院院士李建刚介绍了中国聚变工程实验堆(CFETR)科学目标、现状和总体工作计划。

CFETR计划分三步走，完成“中国聚变梦”。第一阶段到2021年，CFETR开始立项建设；第二阶段到2035年，计划建成聚变工程实验堆，开始大规模科学实验；第三阶段到2050年，聚变工程实验堆实验成功，建设聚变商业示范堆，完成人类终极能源。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China Releases Low-Temperature Nuclear Heating Reactor*
November 30, 2017



​
China National Nuclear Corporation launched its independently researched and developed Yanlong pool-like low temperature heating reactor, which can be used for regional heating, on November 28.

The advent of the heating season has increased demand for heating, but coal-fired heating leads to aggravated smog in the Northern China. China is urgently seeking a clean energy replacement for coal-fired heating. As a safe and clean energy, nuclear energy has gradually attracted its attention.

After years of research and development, China National Nuclear Corporation officially launched its own research and development in Beijing to realize the Yanlong pool-type low-temperature heating reactor. According to the calculation, a 400 megawatt Yanlong low-temperature heating reactor could heat as much as 20 million square meters, the equivalent of 200,000 three-bedroom homes.

On November 28, the Yanlong pool-type low-temperature heating reactor went through the stages of demonstration and verification, demonstration project and business promotion. In the first step, China National Nuclear Corporation started its demonstration at the China Institute of Atomic Energy. The pool-type low-temperature heating reactor (49-2 heap) heated buildings in the institute for 168 hours. This proved the feasibility of the pool-type low-temperature heating reactor and marked important progress for the China National Nuclear Corporation in the field of nuclear heating technology. It provided strong technical support for the follow-up of pool type low temperature heating reactor model development. China National Nuclear Corporation also established a research center for nuclear energy heating technology.

With the success of the Yanlong model and the 49-2 reactor heat supply demonstration, China National Nuclear Corporation will further accelerate its implementation of the demonstration project.

China National Nuclear Corporation designated the models of the pool type low-temperature heating reactor as “Yanlong” and “DHR-400” respectively. The heating reactor was developed in Yan, so its name included a “Yan.” The Dragon Series of reactors was researched and developed by China National Nuclear Corporation. Since the Chinese word for dragon is “long,” the reactor was named Yanlong. DHR-400 means district heating reactors, and “400” refers to the thermal power of the reactor, which is 400 megawatts.

Yanlong was developed as a pool type research reactor, a model tested to operate safely and stably for more than 50 years. It is targeted to satisfy the demands for heating in Northern Chinese cities in the winter, and it is safe, economic, green and environmentally friendly. The reactor core is placed in the depths of a normal pressure pool, and the water temperature of the core is heated with the static pressure of the water layer to meet heating requirements. Heat is transferred through a two-stage exchange to heating circuit, which can then be transferred to thousands of homes on a heat network.

As a mature and secure technology, Yanlong has no fusion and no discharge. It is easy to suspend and requires less investment than other designs. For its multi-channel security barriers, the reactor is equipped with a high pressure isolation circuit, which ensures that radiation is isolated from the heat supply network. The pool type low temperature heating reactor is flexible in site selection, available in both inland and coastal areas and it suits northern China. The service life of a pool-type low-temperature heating reactor is 60 years. It costs less than gas power, and it is economically comparable to burning coal or tapping thermal power. The site can be reused when the reactor is completely decommissioned.

This article originally appeared in  thepaper and was translated by Pandaily.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From weibo of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC),
> 
> 【刚刚，自主“核电之肺”成功引入“华龙一号”】11月10日11时26分，“华龙一号”示范工程福清核电5号机组首台蒸汽发生器顺利引入5号机组龙门架16.5m平台，拉开了福清核电5号机组主设备安装的序幕。
> At 11:26 on November 10, the first steam generator of Fuqing Unit 5 of Hualong One demonstration project was successfully introduced into the gantry of Unit 5's 16.5m platform, kicked off the Fuqing 5 main equipment installation phase.
> 
> View attachment 436004
> 
> View attachment 436005​


9th Dec, installation of main pump casing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

* Iter fusion project passes construction milestone*
11 December 2017

*Construction of the Iter fusion reactor, being built at Cadarache in the south of France, is now 50% complete, the Iter Organisation has announced. The reactor - construction of which began in 2010 - is scheduled to achieve first plasma in 2025.*




_The Iter construction site, pictured in October 2017 (Image: Iter) _

The organisation said: "According to the stringent metrics that measure project performance, 50% of the 'total construction work scope through First Plasma' is now complete."

It said that almost 53% of construction activities (on the Iter site at Cadarache) and manufacturing activities for components and systems needed for first plasma have been completed. "The performance metrics used in Iter assign a relative weight to every activity category within the project," the organisation said. "Design, for instance, accounts for 24%; buildings construction and manufacturing for 48%; assembly and installation for 20%."

"After having compounded the percentage of completion of each category, the metrics produce a figure for the totality of the work scope through the launch of operations ('first plasma')." Design, which accounts for approximately 25% of the scope, is now close to 95% complete; manufacturing and building, which represents almost half of the total activities is close to 53% complete.

Iter Director-General Bernard Bigot said the passing of the 50% milestone reflects "the collective contribution and commitment of Iter's seven members".

Iter, which stands for International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor, is a major international project to build a 500MW tokamak fusion device (requiring an input of 50MW) designed to prove the feasibility of fusion as a large-scale and carbon-free source of energy.

The European Union is contributing almost half of the cost of its construction, while the other six members (China, India, Japan, South Korea, Russia and the USA) are contributing equally to the rest. Under a revised schedule established by the Iter organisation last year, first plasma is planned for 2025, with deuterium-tritium fusion experiments commencing in 2035. Construction costs are expected to be around €20 billion ($22 billion), with components contributed by the Iter members on an 'in-kind' basis.

Iter's specialised components - some 10 million parts in total - are being manufactured in industrial facilities all over the world. They are subsequently shipped to the Iter worksite, where they must be assembled, piece-by-piece, into the final machine.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Iter-fusion-project-passes-construction-milestone-1112175.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Indigenously developed hybrid fusion-fission reactor entering key stage

*自主研发聚变裂变混合堆进入关键阶段*

2017-12-13 06:37:44　

来源: 科技日报 作者: 盛利

科技日报成都12月12日电 （记者盛利）记者12日从中国工程物理研究院核物理与化学研究所获悉，我国自主研发设计的聚变裂变混合堆项目，已完成了混合堆总体概念设计及Z箍缩聚变堆芯、次临界能源包层等概念设计，正进入实验堆的关键技术研究阶段。

可实现聚变、裂变、造钚和造氚等核反应相互支持的聚变裂变混合反应堆，具有安全可靠、资源持久、环境友好、防止核扩散等特点，由于其在铀循环利用中，可将资源利用率提高到90%以上，也被誉为“千年能源”。

在国防科工局核能开发项目支持下，目前该所混合堆团队已完成了混合堆总体概念设计，及Z箍缩聚变堆芯、次临界能源包层和燃料循环等主要分系统的概念设计，并于今年通过国防科工局组织的项目现场验收，技术指标体系全面满足预定要求。在该项目攻关期间，研究团队已在“局部整体点火”聚变靶及与之配套的负载、靶设计、靶室设计、次临界包层设计、重频LTD、干法后处理、余氚回收等方面取得了一系列技术突破，先后获授权发明专利15项。

研究团队负责人李正宏研究员表示，在上述成果基础上，聚变裂变混合反应堆正进入一个新的阶段——Z箍缩驱动聚变裂变混合实验堆关键技术研究阶段，未来团队将逐步建立综合研究平台，对涉及的物理、技术、材料和工程问题进行系统研究、开发与验证，以逐步形成Z箍缩聚变裂变混合堆工程化应用的成套技术，“为聚变能源技术尽早大规模服务于人类经济社会创造条件。”

李正宏说，该项目研发将有利于我国惯性约束聚变能源科学、技术与工程体系的构建，促进Z箍缩直接驱动—整体点火等重大科技创新概念的完善，推动高增益聚变燃烧物理、高功率脉冲技术、高峰值功率次临界堆、复杂体系氚“自持”循环等一批尖端科技的发展。

@Bussard Ramjet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

cirr said:


> *中国聚变工程实验堆开始工程设计：完成人类终极能源 *
> 发表于 2017-12-6 04:58
> 
> 据中新网12月5日报道，“中国聚变工程实验堆集成工程设计研究”(CPETR集成工程设计研究)项目启动会5日在合肥举行，会上宣布中国聚变工程实验堆(CFETR)正式开始工程设计，中国核聚变研究由此开启新征程。
> 
> 聚变能源被认为是最有希望彻底解决能源问题的根本出路之一。以实现聚变能源为目标的CFETR是中国聚变能研发必不可少的一环，直接瞄准未来聚变能的开发和应用，将建成世界首个聚变实验电站。
> 
> 中国科学家在国际热核聚变实验堆(ITER)建设的同时已经开始规划建设CFETR,它将是中国自主设计和研制、以我为主联合国际合作的重大科学工程。
> 
> 中国于2006年正式加入ITER，这期间，中国科学家以参加国际热核聚变实验堆(ITER)为契机，在全面消化关键技术基础上，自主建设创新，开展高水平科学研究。中国核聚变事业在近五年里取得了一系列重要成就和突破。
> 
> CFETR集成工程设计研究将进一步加强国内ITER计划相关的聚变能源技术研究和创新，以未来建聚变堆所涉及的国际前沿科学和技术目标为努力方向，发展聚变能源开发和应用的关键技术，为CFETR建设奠定坚实科学基础，大力提升中国聚变能发展研究的自主创新能力。
> 
> 与会专家认为，“CFETR集成工程设计研究”项目的实施，将推动CFETR项目走向世界核聚变舞台的中央，并成为代表国家参与全球科技竞争与合作的重要力量，使中国跨入世界聚变能研究开发先进行列，对解决能源危机问题具有重要意义。
> 
> 启动会上，中国工程院院士李建刚介绍了中国聚变工程实验堆(CFETR)科学目标、现状和总体工作计划。
> 
> CFETR计划分三步走，完成“中国聚变梦”。第一阶段到2021年，CFETR开始立项建设；第二阶段到2035年，计划建成聚变工程实验堆，开始大规模科学实验；第三阶段到2050年，聚变工程实验堆实验成功，建设聚变商业示范堆，完成人类终极能源。


*Chinese cities vie to harness the energy that powers the sun*
Central government backs plan to build world’s first experimental nuclear fusion power station

PUBLISHED : Tuesday, 26 December, 2017, 9:05pm
UPDATED : Tuesday, 26 December, 2017, 11:33pm




Stephen Chen

At least three Chinese cities are vying to host the world’s first experimental nuclear fusion power station after the country’s government threw its weight behind the ambitious project this month.

Chinese scientists have been working on the conceptual design of the project, which offers the prospect of an almost unlimited supply of energy, since at least 2013, but the central government’s imprimatur has now taken it on to the next stage – drawing up the engineering blueprints.

Shanghai, mainland China’s financial hub, has been joined by Hefei, the capital of Anhui province, and Chengdu, the capital of Sichuan province, in the race to win the lucrative project, which, according to some estimates, could cost more than 100 billion yuan (US$15.2 billion).

Nuclear scientist predicts China could be using fusion power in 50 years

With completion scheduled for 2035, the reactor would heat hydrogen gas to a temperature 10 times as hot as the core of the sun. At such temperatures, atoms of deuterium and tritium, two isotopes of hydrogen, merge to form helium. A small bit of mass would be lost, creating a huge amount of energy.




Fusion, the same process that has kept the sun burning for the past 5 billion years, is regarded as the ultimate solution to humanity’s energy needs. Hydrogen is plentiful in Earth’s oceans, and, unlike today’s uranium-fuelled nuclear power plants, a fusion reactor would produce no radioactive waste.

On December 6, a day after the central government announced it was backing the project, Shanghai’s Communist Party secretary, Li Qiang, and the city’s mayor, Ying Yong, led a delegation to China’s largest nuclear fusion research device, in Hefei, to discuss “matters of cooperation”, scientists working at the facility told the _South China Morning Post_.

A researcher at the Chinese Academy of Sciences’ Institute of Plasma Physics, which is based in Hefei, said Shanghai, home to a large pool of scientific talent, hoped to host the project.

“The city sits by the sea, with lots of water which can be used to dissipate the heat generated by the reactor,” said the researcher, who asked not to be named. “Personally, I’d like to see the project built by the coast, but it is not a prerequisite. The reactor could also be built in an inland area next to a lake or reservoir.”




Officials in Hefei, supported by Anhui’s provincial government, have told local media they mount an “all out” effort to have the reactor built in the city, already home to the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak, which has set records for the longest lasting plasma – the extremely hot gas in which fusion takes place.

China team heralds fusion breakthrough as step towards new energy future

Research facilities in Sichuan, in southwestern China, played key design and production roles in China’s nuclear weapons programme, and Chengdu’s bid is backed by the military and China’s powerful nuclear industry.

The province is already home to several experimental tokamak devices and Chengdu argues that its researchers have more experience in building sophisticated, unconventional reactors than those elsewhere in China.

Yang Qingwei, a Chengdu-based nuclear physicist leading the engineering design of the fusion reactor, told the _Post_ several cities were competing for the project.




“There is no consensus yet, nor any decision,” Yang, a researcher at the China National Nuclear Corporation’s Southwestern Institute of Physics, said, declining to reveal the names of candidate locations.

Xiao Jun, a nuclear scientist studying fusion at the Institute of Modern Physics at Fudan University in Shanghai, said the cities were attracted by the potential benefits of building what was likely to become the world’s first fusion power plant.

“The temptation is almost irresistible,” he said.

Major nations have been striving to make nuclear fusion a reality for more than half a century, with the tokamak, invented by Soviet physicists in the 1950s, the most popular experimental reactor design. It uses superconductive coils to generate a powerful magnetic field capable of containing the plasma in a doughnut-shaped chamber.

China one step closer to harnessing clean, limitless energy from nuclear fusion

The United States also tried another approach, known as inertial confinement, at its National Ignition Facility in California. It aims to use lasers to achieve fusion, but has proved more difficult than originally thought, and the US Department of Energy admitted last year that the US$3.5 billion facility might never reach its goal.

With strong financial backing from the Chinese government, Chinese researchers have extended their fusion research lead over the US in recent years, setting records for the longest lasting, most stable plasma and developing new technologies and materials in state-of-the-art laboratories.




The planned Chinese fusion reactor will rely heavily on the design of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) under construction in southern France, but is aiming for a much more ambitious goal.

ITER, which has attracted investment totalling €22 billion (US$26.1 billion) from the European Union and countries including China, the US and Russia, is the most expensive scientific facility ever built. But it is only aiming for a fusion burn lasting about 10 minutes, while the researchers working on the Chinese reactor hope to achieve one lasting months.

Tang Jun, a fusion scientist at Sichuan University’s Institute of Nuclear Science and Technology in Chengdu, said achieving the goal would require the development of many technologies, instruments and materials that did not exist today.

New dawn: Chinese scientists move step closer to creating ‘artificial sun’ in quest for limitless energy via nuclear fusion

For instance, the reactor’s inner wall would have to be made of super strong alloys to withstand the heat and bombardment of high-energy particles, the plasma would need to be tightly and precisely controlled to prevent destructive energy spikes and the electric coils would have to be bathed in a large volume of super-cold liquid to maintain their superconductivity, otherwise the magnetic field would disappear.

“This project will draw research talent from other cities in China and all over the world,” Tang said. “It could turn a city to one of the most vibrant innovation centres on the planet.”

According to a timeline posted on the website of the Chinese Academy of Sciences this month, the design work will take a couple of years, with construction starting in 2021.




But Lei Yian, an associate professor at Peking University’s school of physics who was previously involved in fusion energy research at the Los Alamos National Laboratory in the US, said the cities in race should realise it was a high-risk endeavour.

“I doubt the facility can be up and running in 20 years,” he said.

Fusion projects around the world have encountered unexpected technical challenges that have led to serious delays. The ITER project, for instance, was scheduled for completion 10 years ago, but that has been postponed to the mid-2020s according to even the most optimistic estimate.

How China hopes to solve nuclear waste issue with hybrid fusion-fission reactor at top secret facility

While China could learn lessons from ITER, and Chinese engineers and workers had a reputation for meeting deadlines, Lei said they would face huge technical obstacles to reach the targeted burning time.

“The cities must consider the risk that the project turns into a money pit,” he said, adding there were also environmental concerns.

When fusion starts, a large number of fast-flying neutrons are generated, which can not only damage the reactor’s components but also pose a threat to the wider world.

“If some of the neutrons escape to the environment outside, even at a small percentage such as one in a thousand, they will pose a serious threat to people living and working nearby,” Lei said.



Chinese cities vie to harness the energy that powers the sun | South China Morning Post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

* China begins building pilot fast reactor*
29 December 2017

*Construction of China's 600 MWe demonstration fast reactor at Xiapu, Fujian province, has officially begun with the pouring of the first concrete for the reactor's basemat. The reactor is scheduled to begin commercial operation by 2023.*





​ _Construction gets under way of the CFR-600 at Xiapu (Image: CNNC)_

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today that civil nuclear construction had begun on the "landmark project for the development of China's nuclear industry".

Earlier this month, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Co Ltd signed the construction contract for installation of the nuclear island of the Xiapu fast reactor pilot project, following a tender process.

At a ceremony to mark the start of construction, CNNC chairman Wang Shoujun described the project as a major national nuclear science and technology project. He said it is of great significance for realising the closed nuclear fuel cycle, promoting the sustainable development of nuclear energy in China and promoting the development of the local economy.

Fast neutron reactors (FNRs) are seen as the main reactor technology for China, and CNNC expects the FNR to become predominant by mid-century. The country's research and development on fast neutron reactors started in 1964.

A 65 MWt fast neutron reactor - the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) - near Beijing achieved criticality in July 2010, and was grid-connected a year later.

Based on this, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy. The Xiapu reactor will be a demonstration of that sodium-cooled pool-type fast reactor design. This will have an output of 1500 MW thermal power and 600 MW electric power. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.

A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a 2020 decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-China-begins-building-pilot-fast-reactor-2912174.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

JSCh said:


> * China begins building pilot fast reactor*
> 29 December 2017
> 
> *Construction of China's 600 MWe demonstration fast reactor at Xiapu, Fujian province, has officially begun with the pouring of the first concrete for the reactor's basemat. The reactor is scheduled to begin commercial operation by 2023.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ _Construction gets under way of the CFR-600 at Xiapu (Image: CNNC)_
> 
> China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today that civil nuclear construction had begun on the "landmark project for the development of China's nuclear industry".
> 
> Earlier this month, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Co Ltd signed the construction contract for installation of the nuclear island of the Xiapu fast reactor pilot project, following a tender process.
> 
> At a ceremony to mark the start of construction, CNNC chairman Wang Shoujun described the project as a major national nuclear science and technology project. He said it is of great significance for realising the closed nuclear fuel cycle, promoting the sustainable development of nuclear energy in China and promoting the development of the local economy.
> 
> Fast neutron reactors (FNRs) are seen as the main reactor technology for China, and CNNC expects the FNR to become predominant by mid-century. The country's research and development on fast neutron reactors started in 1964.
> 
> A 65 MWt fast neutron reactor - the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) - near Beijing achieved criticality in July 2010, and was grid-connected a year later.
> 
> Based on this, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy. The Xiapu reactor will be a demonstration of that sodium-cooled pool-type fast reactor design. This will have an output of 1500 MW thermal power and 600 MW electric power. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.
> 
> A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a 2020 decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-China-begins-building-pilot-fast-reactor-2912174.html


Once this is commissioned, the Indian have nothing else to brag, since this is the only technology they are ahead. We are ahead from A to Z except for this. They had French Rhapsodie design since the 60s and we only started our fast reactor effort in the 2000s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * Fuel loading underway at Tianwan 3*
> 22 August 2017
> 
> *Fuel loading has begun at unit 3 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province, Russian state nuclear company Rosatom has announced. The Russian-supplied VVER-1000 is scheduled to enter commercial operation next year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Tianwan units 1 to 3 (Image: Rosatom)_​
> The first of 163 fuel assemblies was loaded into the core of the VVER-1000 reactor on 18 August. Rosatom said once all the assemblies have been loaded, start up and commissioning work will be carried out. The reactor will then be brought to the "minimum controllable power level", followed by the start of power generation.
> 
> Andrey Lebedev, vice-president for projects in South Asia for ASE Group, said the "physical start up of the unit has been started ahead of schedule". He noted that the unit is expected to be connected to the grid by the end of 2017. Commercial operation of Tianwan 3 is planned for 2018.
> 
> China National Nuclear Corporation's (CNNC's) Tianwan 3 and 4 are AES-91 VVER-1000 units designed by Gidropress and supplied by Rosatom.
> 
> AtomStroyExport is the main contractor, supplying the nuclear island. First concrete for unit 3 was poured in December 2012, while construction of unit 4 began in September 2013.
> 
> Two similar VVER-1000 reactors (units 1 and 2) began operating at the site in 2007.
> 
> The State Council gave its approval for Tianwan units 5 and 6 - both featuring Chinese-designed 1080 MWe ACPR1000 reactors - on 16 December 2015. First safety-related concrete was poured for unit 5 later that month and for unit 6 in September 2016. Unit 5 is expected to enter commercial operation in December 2020 and unit 6 in October 2021.
> 
> The Tianwan plant is owned and operated by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation, a joint venture between CNNC (50%), China Power Investment Corporation (30%) and Jiangsu Guoxin Group (20%).
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Fuel-loading-underway-at-Tianwan-3-2208174.html


*Completion of Power start-up of Tianwan NPP Unit №3 (China)*
30 December, 2017 / 17:33
_Source: *Press Service of ASE Group*_

The power start-up of Unit 3 of Tianwan NPP was completed on30 of December 2017 at13.:29. Tianwan NPP (TNPP) is being built in China based on a Russian VVER-1000 design. The second stage of TNPP’s construction (including that of Unit 3) was undertaken with the ASE Group (Rosatom engineering division). Unit 3 provided the first KW to China’s grid. 

Upon permission from the Chinese regulator, the reactor unit of power unit №3 was turned on at 25% of its capacity, after which the turbine was brought into operation and electrical tests of the field and power delivery systems were carried out. Power unit №3 was, thereby, connected to the grid. All systems performed in normal operational mode. 

“The power start-up of the third unit of the Tianwan NPP is an event of worldwide importance and the next stage in strengthening Russian-Chinese cooperation. Construction of the third and fourth power units of the Tianwan NPP are being implemented in record-breaking time and can be considered examples of excellent international cooperation in the energy field. We wholeheartedly welcome our Chinese partners’ initiatives in developing peaceful nuclear technologies and will be happy to provide support in the implementation of new projects,” said Kirill Komarov, ROSATOM’s First Deputy Director General for Corporate Development and International Business. 

The next step will involve resting the reactor at a power level of 200 MW. After that, dynamic tests will be carried out at 50%, 75% and 100% of full capacity. Upon successful completion of initial testing at 100% thermal capacity, demonstration testing will proceed at nominal capacity for 100 hours, after which preliminary acceptance procedures will ensue. Preliminary acceptance is the starting point of a two-year warranty period for the operation of the third power unit of China’s Tianwan NPP. 

“The third power unit’s start-up is being carried out five years after the start of construction,” said ASE Group President Valery Limarenko, adding that the construction of the third and fourth power units was going ahead of schedule. “Today, we witness the most important event in the construction of the second stage of the Tianwan NPP – the start-up of power unit №3. TNPP is one of the Russia’s and China’s best projects. It gives us the right to talk about the start of the mass implementation of Rosatom projects and confirms the leading position held by Russian technology in the global NPP construction market. The first two units of the Tianwan NPP, which were built by Rosatom in cooperation with our Chinese colleagues, have already proven their effectiveness and safety. We are sure that the units built during the second stage of Tianwan NPP construction will work just as efficiently and reliably.” 

*For reference: *

Tianwan NPP is constructed on the base of the Russian design AES-91 project with VVER-1000 reactor that is fully compliant with the requirements of modern regulatory and technical documentation of the Russian Federation, China and IAEA. The construction of Tianwan NPP is performed by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation (JNPC) jointly with Russian company Atomstroyexport, which is referred to АSE Group. Tianwan NPP is the largest object of the Russian-Chinese economic cooperation. The start-up of the power units №1 and №2 of Tianwan NPP took place in 2007. Every year power units №1 and №2 of Tianwan NPP generate more than 15 bln kW/hour of electric power. The commencement of commercial operation of power unit №3 of Tianwan NPP is planned for 2018. Cooperation on the construction of power units №3 and №4 of Tianwan NPP is being performed under the Protocol between the Government of the Russian Federation and the Government of the People’s Republic of China on cooperation in the construction of power units №3 and №4 of Tianwan NPP in China, signed on 6th of December 2012.​

Completion of Power start-up of Tianwan NPP Unit №3 (China) | Rosatom

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First HTR-PM vessel head in place*
04 January 2018

*The pressure vessel head has been installed at one of the two high-temperature gas-cooled reactor units that make up the demonstration HTR-PM plant under construction at Shidaowan in China's Shandong province.*





_The HTR-PM vessel head (Image: CNI23)_​
The pressure vessel head was installed on unit 2 on 27 December, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Company Limited (CNI23) announced. In an operation lasting about 1 hour and 35 minutes, the 80-tonne component was attached to the pressure vessel with 76 bolts.

"This is the first installation of the pressure vessel cover of the world's first Gen IV reactor, indicating that the internal installation of the reactor pressure vessel has been completed before the closure," CNI23 noted.

Work began on the demonstration HTR-PM unit - which features two small reactors and a turbine - at China Huaneng's Shidaowan site in December 2012. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units together with China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology, which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.

The demonstration plant's twin HTR-PM reactors will drive a single 210 MWe turbine.

The pressure vessel of the first reactor was installed within the unit's containment building in March 2016. The vessel - about 25 metres in height and weighing about 700 tonnes - was manufactured by Shanghai Electric Nuclear Power Equipment. The second reactor pressure vessel was installed later that year.

The first of the graphite moderator spheres was loaded within the core of the first reactor in April last year. In July, the thermal hydraulic parameters of the steam generator were validated. The demonstration HTR-PM is expected to be connected to the grid and start electricity generation this year.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-First-HTR-PM-vessel-head-in-place-0401185.html

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Chinese researchers make breakthrough in study of nuclear technology: report*

2018-01-07 08:58

Xinhua _Editor: Huang Mingrui_

Chinese researchers have developed the world's top high intensity neutron generator, a breakthrough in the study of nuclear technology, the Science and Technology Daily reported.

The generator, developed by researchers at the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science, is a vital platform for studying the application of nuclear power and nuclear technology, according to the report.

The achievement has been published by the International Journal of Energy Research, the report said.

The neutron energy spectrum generated by the equipment can faithfully reproduce the complex neutron environment in advanced nuclear power systems, the report said.

The generator is therefore important for studying neutron physics and advanced nuclear technology, as well as developing new nuclear power systems, according to the report.

http://www.ecns.cn/2018/01-07/287301.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Steam generators in place at Hualong One unit*
08 January 2018

*The third and final steam generator has been installed at the demonstration Hualong One reactor being constructed as unit 5 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province. The reactor is expected to start up next year.*



_Installation of the third steam generator at Fuqing 5 (Image: CNNC)_

The steam generator - weighing 365 tonnes and over 21 metres in length - was yesterday hoisted onto a horizontal gantry platform some 16.5 metres above the ground, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced. The component was subsequently moved into reactor's containment building through the main equipment transportation channel. Once there, it was lifted into the vertical position using a specially designed tool and put in place.

The first steam generator was installed at Fuqing 5 on 10 November. The second was put in place on 24 December, the same day that CNNC announced the welding of the main pipework of the unit had officially started.

Steam generators are used in pressurised water reactors (PWRs) to transfer heat from the reactor coolant into water in a secondary circuit, producing the steam used to power the electricity-generating turbines. Each steam generator contains thousands of kilometres of tubes through which hot water flows.

The ZH-65-type steam generators were independently designed by the China Nuclear Power Institute and manufactured by Dongfang Electric.

In November 2014, CNNC announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One PWR design, marking its first deployment. The company had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in mid-April 2015.

The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May 2015, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December 2015. The dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May last year. Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively.

Construction of two Hualong One units is also under way at China General Nuclear's Fangchenggang plant in Guangxi province. Those units are also expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, respectively.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Steam-generators-in-place-at-Hualong-One-unit-0801184.html








​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

* Chinese plant produces AP1000 reload assemblies*
08 January 2018

*China's first AP1000 fuel production line has now produced 64 sets of fuel assemblies ready for the first reloading of the Sanmen AP1000 units. Both Sanmen AP1000s are scheduled to begin operating later this year.*





_The Chinese-made AP1000 fuel assemblies (Image: CNNC)_​
"The specifications of the components met the technical requirements and provide guarantee for the subsequent safe and stable operation of the Sanmen nuclear power plant," China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said today.

Westinghouse is providing the first cores and some re-loads for the four AP1000s under construction at Sanmen and Haiyang. However, China's goal of self-sufficiency in nuclear fuel supply means it wants to manufacture as much as possible in future.

In a $35 million deal announced in January 2011, Westinghouse agreed to "design, manufacture and install fuel fabrication equipment" for CNNC subsidiary China North Nuclear Fuel, with the aim of supplying subsequent fuel for the Sanmen and Haiyang units as well as the country's future fleet of AP1000s.

Construction of the AP1000 fuel line - which has the capacity to produce 400 tonnes per year - at the Baotou fuel fabrication facility in Inner Mongolia began in March 2012. Qualification of the production line was completed in October 2016. Ahead of full production, two sets of dummy fuel assemblies were made to verify the production process.

Westinghouse issued the production line with the qualification certificate on 19 January 2017 and the plant was formally put into production on 16 June. The first domestically fabricated AP1000 fuel assembly came off the production line on 14 July.

On 14 January 2017, China North Nuclear Fuel signed a refueling package procurement contract with the Sanmen plant. Under the contract, the production line will supply batches of fuel assemblies for the second, third and fourth fuel cycles of Sanmen units 1 and 2.

Sanmen 1 is expected to be the first Westinghouse AP1000 to begin operating later this year, with Sanmen 2 also set to start up in 2018.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/UF-Chinese-plant-produces-AP1000-reload-assemblies-0801175.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First Hualong One reactor unit gets its dome*
By Fang Tian (People's Daily Online) 14:31, January 12, 2018





The world’s first Hualong One nuclear reactor has been completed in south China’s Fujian province after the installation of its dome-shaped containment structure, chinanews.com reported on Thursday.

The 70.48-meter pilot nuclear reactor, codenamed “No. 5 Reactor Unit,” in the nuclear power plant in Fuqing, Fujian, uses Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design.

It took 17 hours to finish the containment structure, which consists of a main body and a dome. Sealing the dome marked important progress, a person in charge of the construction said.

Fuqing has plans to build six pressurized water reactor units with megawatt capacity. Units 1-4, using second-generation technology, have been finished and started commercial operations. Construction on Units 5-6, which use the self-developed third-generation Hualong One design, started in 2015.

China has the largest proportion of nuclear power units under construction, and the country is expected to be the world’s second most number of nuclear units in 2020, according to its national plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

From CNNC weibo,

1月17日17时17分，“华龙一号”全球首堆示范工程福清核电5号机组反应堆压力容器顺利引入16.5米平台。
At 17:17 on January 17, "Hualong One" world's first demonstration project Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 reactor pressure vessel successfully introduced into 16.5-meter platform.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyxmt

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Investment in China is getting over-saturated. Investment already makes up the biggest proportion of our GDP by far, and has done so for most of the past decade.
> 
> That's why we have to invest outwards as well, otherwise our massive reserves will be left sitting in treasuries and bonds, not earning anything.
> 
> Though as long as we are getting a decent return on the assets we buy then it's not a problem.
> 
> Priority targets for Chinese investment should be Africa, Central Asia, and Latin America.



This is what I said over a year ago, the reason for Chinese investments in CPEC and one of the Chinese member got so upset

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*A peek at China's own 3rd-gen nuclear power tech *
By Gao Yun
2018-01-17 21:28 GMT+8




China's self-developed third-generation nuclear reactor, namely the "Hualong One", is being delivered to a power plant in southeast China's Fujian Province. The core part of the tech, the container of nuclear fuel, began installation on Wednesday and is expected to be finished by the end of this month.

This marks the installation phase of the world’s first Hualong One unit, also known as the no. 5 unit in Fuqing.





The Hualong One reactor pressure vessel /Xinhua Photo​
The reactor pressure vessel (RPV) is the only irreplaceable key equipment in a nuclear power plant.

Designed by the Nuclear Power Institute of China (NPIC) and manufactured by China First Heavy Industries (CFHI), the 400-ton pressure vessel adopted a new reactor-core structure design, which will prolong its projected lifetime from 40 to 60 years. Security has also been increased with a higher seismic performance requirement.

It was completed and successfully delivered on August 20, 2017, in northeast China’s Dalian City after about four years’ construction, showing China’s capability to design and manufacture the third-generation nuclear equipment.

The containment dome of the reactor was installed in May 2017.





The dome for the fifth reactor at Fuqing /Photo via China National Nuclear Corporation​
The Hualong One technology is a pressurized water reactor design that is used in homegrown third-generation reactors. It is China’s only domestically-developed third-generation nuclear technology that has so far gone international.

The technology increases the reactor’s safety performance and “can even withstand a tsunami of the strength that triggered Japan's Fukushima disaster," said Xue Junfeng, vice chief engineer of the Hualong One reactors in an interview in 2016.

There are now six units with Hualong One technology under construction: the no. 5 and 6 units of China National Nuclear Corporation, the no. 3 and 4 units of China General Nuclear Power Group, and the K2 and K3 units in Pakistan – the first overseas project that Hualong One has been part of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

* Nuclear giant ramps up mining of uranium in Namibia *
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-01-24 11:01














The Namibian Husab Uranium Mine operated by China's State-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp had produced over 1,000 metric tons of uranium oxide in 2017.

The Husab mine, the third-largest uranium mine, will continue to be optimized in 2018. The company will ramp up its throughput to ensure the mine reaches its design capacity by this year, said Huang Xiaofei, a spokesman for CGN.

The company said the mine will produce 6,500 tons of uranium oxide within a few years.

The mine's optimization is part of CGN's efforts to expand its uranium supply chain for domestic and worldwide civil projects; it has put together agreements in most of the world's uranium-producing countries, including Namibia, Kazakhstan, Australia and Canada.

Industry insiders believe Chinese corporations have the potential to become major global players in the nuclear sector and it is strategically important for China to secure fuel resources, given its ambitious nuclear power generation expansion plans.

Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities and infrastructure at Bloomberg Intelligence in Hong Kong, said the Namibian deal and other similar deals are very important for China in energy security concerns.

"China's nuclear power generators' need for uranium resources will rise exponentially in the mid to long term, given the sharp rise in nuclear reactors in the nation," he said.

"The installed capacity could increase tenfold between 2016-50, namely to 303-347 GW by 2050 from 34 GW in 2016, accounting for almost 18 percent of output from about 4 percent."

The mine produced the first drum of uranium oxide on Dec 30, 2016.

CGN announced last May that it would increase its nuclear fuel supply, including uranium mining, nuclear fuel pellets and nuclear fuel fabrication, catering to rising demand for its civil power plant projects.

According to Huang, CGN has for years maintained double-digital growth, with total assets increasing 22.1 percent year-on-year to reach 635.2 billion yuan ($99.2 billion) last year. The company's sales revenue and profits rose 29.3 percent and 15.3 percent annually respectively in 2017.

Electricity generated by clean energy from CGN increased 20 percent to 211.9 billion kilowatt hours in 2017, the equivalent of 66.13 million tons of standard coal, thus reducing carbon dioxide emissions by 160 million tons, and nitrogen oxide and sulfur dioxide emissions each by 320,000 tons, it said.

Huang also added that some 86.7 percent of core equipment for the Fangchenggang Phase II power station in the Guangxi Zhuang autonomous region has been undertaken by domestic companies, including reactor pressure vessels and steam turbine generator units.

CGN signed an agreement with France's EDF Energy in 2016 to jointly invest in three nuclear power plants, of which Bradwell in Britain will use the HPR1000 design, the first nuclear power plant to be built in a developed economy using a Chinese design.

The Fangchenggang project will be the reference plant for the proposed Bradwell B plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Core part of China's nuclear reactor powered by Hualong One will finish up installation*
By Fan Yixin, Gao Yun
2018-01-28 12:11 GMT+8
Updated 2018-01-28 13:30 GMT+8





A pressure vessel powered by China’s self-developed Hualong One technology is expected to finish its installation on the No. 5 unit reactor by 6:00 p.m. BJT on Sunday.

The reactor pressure vessel (RPV), a core part of a nuclear power unit, weighs over 300 tons and endures high levels of radiation and pressure, and soaring temperatures for the next 60 years. It will serve as a safety barrier for the nuclear reactor.

The installation on Sunday showcases China’s highest level of research and development in nuclear technology. The project is being conducted at Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant based in Fujian Province.

The No. 5 unit arrived at the site the day before and was transferred to the 16.5-meter platform of the reactor plant for the follow-up installation.



The Aerial photo taken on May 25, 2017 shows the Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant No. 5 unit (L) and No. 6 unit in Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province. /Xinhua Photo

The Hualong One technology is a pressurized water reactor design that is used in homegrown third-generation reactors. It is China’s only domestically-developed third-generation nuclear technology that has so far gone international.

The technology increases the reactor’s safety performance and “can even withstand a tsunami of the strength that triggered Japan's Fukushima disaster," said Xue Junfeng, vice chief engineer of the Hualong One reactors in an interview in 2016.

There are now six units with Hualong One technology under construction: the No. 5 and 6 units of China National Nuclear Corporation, the No. 3 and 4 units of China General Nuclear Power Group (CGNP), and the K2 and K3 units in Pakistan – the first overseas project that Hualong One has been part of. 

*Development of Hualong One technology*

The joint development of Hualong One technology was started in April 2013 by CGNP and China National Nuclear Corporation.

An expert panel from the National Energy Administration and Nuclear Safety Administration approved the technical design on August 22, saying the technology’s maturity, security and economical efficiency met the third-generation nuclear technology requirements and suggesting the launch of the pilot project. 

*Construction of the Hualong One pilot project*

The construction of the world’s first pilot project using Hualong One, the No. 5 unit, began on May 7, 2015.



The installation of the dome for the No. 5 unit /Xinhua Photo

A containment dome for the pilot was successfully installed on May 25, 2017, marking the completion of construction work on the pilot project and the beginning of the assembly stage.

*Development of the Hualong One electric generator*

Self-developed by Dongfang Electric Machinery Co. Ltd., the first Hualong One electric generator passed modelling tests on November 6, 2017 with all rubrics reaching or surpassing the design requirements.

It marks the success of China’s first homemade Hualong One electric generator.

*Development of Hualong One RPV*

The RPV was designed by the Nuclear Power Institute of China and manufactured by China First Heavy Industries. With a new reactor-core structure design, its projected lifetime has been prolonged from 40 to 60 years.

The RPV was completed and successfully delivered on August 20, 2017 in northeast China’s Dalian City after about four years’ construction. It was transferred to the No. 5 unit on January 17, 2018, to start installation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Installation of Hualong one Reactor Pressure Vessel has started at Fuqing unit no. 5 nuclear plant.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Key equipment of ITER project produced by Chinese enterprise, shipped to France*
(People's Daily Online) 16:54, January 29, 2018



Nuclear pressure equipment, a key one of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) project, has been produced by a Chinese enterprise and shipped to France, according to China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) on Jan. 28, Xinhuanet.com reported.

The equipment, used in nuclear fusion, is the first of its kind successfully developed by China. The four steam traps, also known as “VST,” have passed a series of acceptance tests.

Gao Feng, a vice director with the enterprise disclosed that the delivery cycle of the equipment is only 15 months, half that of the same type of nuclear power equipment.

Gao added that the smooth delivery fully displays Chinese enterprises’ capability in equipment manufacturing and project management.

ITER, currently under construction in southern France with an investment of 15 billion Euros, is a 10-year-old international project aimed at exploring the commercial use of fusion power, the same energy source that our Sun uses to light and warm Earth. 

*ITER nuclear fusion project parts shipped to France*
2018-01-30 10:25 Ecns.cn Editor:Mo Hong'e

Vapor suppression tanks (VSTs), critical parts for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) in France, are prepared to be loaded onto a tanker in Zhangjiagang City, East China's Jiangsu Province, Jan. 28, 2018. Chinese companies shipped four critical parts to be used in the international nuclear fusion project. Costing around 15 billion euros, ITER is the largest international scientific cooperation project in the world. It is exploring commercial uses for fusion power. China has invested 4 billion yuan (about 600 million U.S. dollars) in the ITER project over the past 10 years, the Ministry of Science and Technology said. (Photo: China News Service/Zhong Sheng)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Hot testing of Sanmen 2 AP1000 completed*
01 February 2018

*Unit 2 of the Sanmen nuclear power plant in China's Zhejiang province has successfully completed pre-operational testing, State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation announced yesterday. Sanmen 1 is expected to be the first Westinghouse AP1000 to begin operating later this year, with Sanmen 2 also set to start up in 2018.*



_A worker inspects equipment at Sanmen 2 during the hot tests (Image: SNPTC)_

The hot tests - which were carried out over 77 days - aim to simulate the temperatures and pressures which the reactor's systems will be subjected to during normal operation. This important phase ensures coolant circuits and nuclear safety systems are functioning properly before fuel can be loaded.

Cold hydrostatic testing of Sanmen 2's primary circuit was completed on 2 September. Those tests involved filling the reactor's primary circuit with water, which is circulated at high pressure by the reactor coolant pumps to verify that the welds, joints, pipes and components of the reactor coolant system and associated high-pressure systems meet regulatory standards. The coolant pumps will help to maintain the reactor's internal temperature at a safe level during operation.

Two AP1000 units are under construction at both the Sanmen site and at Haiyang in Shandong province. Sanmen 1 is expected to be the first Westinghouse AP1000 to begin operating later this year. Hot testing of Sanmen 1 was completed on 30 June. Haiyang 1 and Sanmen 2 are also expected to begin operating by the end of this year, with Haiyang 2 expected to start up in 2019.

Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended in August.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Hot-testing-of-Sanmen-2-AP1000-completed-0102184.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*自主研发聚变裂变混合堆进入关键阶段*

　　记者12日从中国工程物理研究院核物理与化学研究所获悉，我国自主研发设计的聚变裂变混合堆项目，已完成了混合堆总体概念设计及Z箍缩聚变堆芯、次临界能源包层等概念设计，正进入实验堆的关键技术研究阶段。

　　可实现聚变、裂变、造钚和造氚等核反应相互支持的聚变裂变混合反应堆，具有安全可靠、资源持久、环境友好、防止核扩散等特点，由于其在铀循环利用中，可将资源利用率提高到90%以上，也被誉为“千年能源”。

　　在国防科工局核能开发项目支持下，目前该所混合堆团队已完成了混合堆总体概念设计，及Z箍缩聚变堆芯、次临界能源包层和燃料循环等主要分系统的概念设计，并于今年通过国防科工局组织的项目现场验收，技术指标体系全面满足预定要求。在该项目攻关期间，研究团队已在“局部整体点火”聚变靶及与之配套的负载、靶设计、靶室设计、次临界包层设计、重频LTD、干法后处理、余氚回收等方面取得了一系列技术突破，先后获授权发明专利15项。

　　研究团队负责人李正宏研究员表示，在上述成果基础上，聚变裂变混合反应堆正进入一个新的阶段——Z箍缩驱动聚变裂变混合实验堆关键技术研究阶段，未来团队将逐步建立综合研究平台，对涉及的物理、技术、材料和工程问题进行系统研究、开发与验证，以逐步形成Z箍缩聚变裂变混合堆工程化应用的成套技术，“为聚变能源技术尽早大规模服务于人类经济社会创造条件。”

　　李正宏说，该项目研发将有利于我国惯性约束聚变能源科学、技术与工程体系的构建，促进Z箍缩直接驱动—整体点火等重大科技创新概念的完善，推动高增益聚变燃烧物理、高功率脉冲技术、高峰值功率次临界堆、复杂体系氚“自持”循环等一批尖端科技的发展。

http://scitech.people.com.cn/n1/2017/1213/c1007-29703506.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to build the country’s first heating nuclear reactor*
(People's Daily Online) 17:27, February 08, 2018



_*[File photo]*_

Chinese energy authorities on Wednesday agreed to conduct research on the feasibility of building the country’s first heating nuclear reactor in an effort to generate reliable winter heating amid China’s reduction of coal consumption.

According to news portal ThePaper.cn, China’s National Energy Administration has already appointed Tsinghua University and China General Nuclear Group (CGNG) to find a location, develop emergency plans, and gather public opinion. Once the reactor is built, it will help solve the problem of air pollution that has choked smog-prone major cities in China.

Shu Guogang, vice director of CGNG, told ThePaper.cn that the heating reactor will use NHR200-II low-temperature nuclear heating reactor technologies, which was developed by Tsinghua University. Shu noted that the technology is more suitable for industrial steam supply and is safer and more efficient.

“Once the plan is fulfilled, we can use the successful experience for mass production of heating nuclear reactors, reducing the production phase to two or three years,” said Shu.

Nuclear power has been emphasized by China’s energy authorities in recent years after the country’s deteriorating air quality forced the government to cut coal consumption. The State Council in January approved the restructuring of two leading Chinese nuclear companies to improve the country’s research ability and commercial use of nuclear technologies.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to start building up to eight reactors in 2018*
07 March 2018

*China will "steadily promote" the development of nuclear power this year, according to a plan released today by the country's National Energy Administration (NEA). The plan calls for five new nuclear power reactors to be brought online in 2018 and construction to be started on a further six to eight units.*

In its _Energy Work Guidance Opinion for 2018_, the NEA said China's installed nuclear generating capacity would be boosted by a total of 6 GWe this year with the start-up of the Sanmen 1 and Haiyang 1 AP1000s, the Taishan 1 EPR, the Tianwan 3 VVER-1000 and the Yangjiang 5 ACPR1000.

Two AP1000 units are under construction at both the Sanmen site and at Haiyang in Shandong province. Sanmen 1 is expected to be the first Westinghouse AP1000 to begin operating. Hot testing of Sanmen 1 and Haiyang 1 was completed in June and July last year, respectively. The Taishan 1 EPR has finished the hot functional tests of its commissioning and will be the first EPR to operate. Tianwan 3 was connected to the grid on 30 December and is under trial operation before the start of commercial operation. Yangjiang 5 is also scheduled to begin operating this year.

China will also "actively promote the construction of approved projects with conditions [and] plans to start 6 to 8 units during the year", the NEA said. However, it did not name them or state the type of reactors they will feature. In its plan for 2017, the Administration said preparatory work would be carried out last year on eight units. These included units 3 and 4 of Sanmen, units 5 and 6 of Ningde, and two units each at new plants at Zhangzhou in Fujian province and Huizhou in Guangdong province.

In addition, the plan calls for site selection work to be carried out for further coastal nuclear power plant projects.

The plan also wants China to "continue to implement major nuclear science and technology projects, build a sharing system for experimental platforms for nuclear power technology and equipment, speed up the establishment of major projects for small-scale reactors and actively promote the comprehensive utilisation of nuclear energy".

Under the latest Five-Year Plan - published in March 2016 - China should have some 58 GWe of nuclear generating capacity in operation by 2020, up from the current capacity of almost 35 GWe. In addition, a further 30 GWe of nuclear capacity will be under construction by 2020.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News

_
China to start building up to eight reactors in 2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

How many reactors is China planning to build in the next decade?


----------



## JSCh

*Reactor vessel installation under way at Hongyanhe 5*
20 March 2018

*The reactor pressure vessel for unit 5 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant has been delivered to the construction site in China's Liaoning province. Installation of the component began immediately.*





_The reactor vessel arrives at the Hongyanhe site (Image: CGN)_​
The vessel - measuring 13 meters in height, 4m in diameter and weighing over 300 tonnes - arrived by ship at the Hongyanhe site on 18 March. On arrival, the component - manufactured by Shanghai Electric Nuclear Power Equipment Co Ltd - was transported directly to the nuclear island gantry of unit 5. China General Nuclear (CGN) said work to install the vessel began straight away.

CGN said this marks the start of peak installation of the main equipment for the unit's nuclear island.

Unit 5 is the first of two 1080 MWe CGN-designed ACPR-1000 reactors that will form the second phase of the Hongyanhe plant.

Construction of Phase I of the plant, comprising four CPR-1000 pressurised water reactors, began in August 2009. Units 1 and 2 have been in commercial operation since June 2013 and May 2014, respectively, while unit 3 entered commercial operation in August 2015 and unit 4 in September 2016.

A ceremony to mark the breaking of ground for Phase II of the Hongyanhe plant was held in July 2010. Following a suspension in new reactor approvals and licensing in response to the March 2011 accident at Japan's Fukushima Daiichi plant, CGN eventually received approval from the National Development and Reform Commission in March 2015 to build Hongyanhe units 5 and 6. This marked the first approval for new reactors in four years.

Construction of unit 5 began on 29 March 2015, with construction of unit 6 starting in July the same year. Installation of the reactor pressure vessel of unit 6 is scheduled to begin by the end of this year. CGN said the second phase of the project is planned to be completed in 2021.

The Hongyanhe plant is owned and operated by Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Co, a joint venture between CGN and State Power Investment Corporation, each holding a 45% stake, with the Dalian Municipal Construction Investment Co holding the remaining 10%.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/N...llation-under-way-at-Hongyanhe-5-2003184.html


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *First Hualong One reactor unit gets its dome*
> By Fang Tian (People's Daily Online) 14:31, January 12, 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The world’s first Hualong One nuclear reactor has been completed in south China’s Fujian province after the installation of its dome-shaped containment structure, chinanews.com reported on Thursday.
> 
> The 70.48-meter pilot nuclear reactor, codenamed “No. 5 Reactor Unit,” in the nuclear power plant in Fuqing, Fujian, uses Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design.
> 
> It took 17 hours to finish the containment structure, which consists of a main body and a dome. Sealing the dome marked important progress, a person in charge of the construction said.
> 
> Fuqing has plans to build six pressurized water reactor units with megawatt capacity. Units 1-4, using second-generation technology, have been finished and started commercial operations. Construction on Units 5-6, which use the self-developed third-generation Hualong One design, started in 2015.
> 
> China has the largest proportion of nuclear power units under construction, and the country is expected to be the world’s second most number of nuclear units in 2020, according to its national plan.


This morning, the second Hualong One reactor unit at Fuqing no. 6 get its dome. From CNNC weibo.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China launches new uranium enrichment centrifuges*
21 March 2018

*China has completed a "large-scale demonstration project for a new generation of uranium enrichment centrifuges", China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced yesterday. The new centrifuges have now been put into production at the Hanzhun fuel facility in Shaanxi province.*





_Operators of the demonstration centrifuge project (Image: CNNC)_​
The project was independently researched and developed by CNNC and has its own independent intellectual property rights, the company said.

"The completion of the demonstration project shows that China's uranium enrichment centrifuges have been upgraded and have large-scale commercial conditions, and the technological level and economic performance have been further improved to reach the international advanced level," CNNC said. "The development and industrialisation of a new generation of uranium enrichment centrifuges will further increase China's position and competitiveness in the international uranium enrichment field."

An enrichment plant started at Lanzhou, Gansu province, in 1964 for military use and operated commercially between 1980 and 1997 using Soviet-era diffusion technology. A Russian centrifuge plant of 500,000 SWU per year started operation there in 2001.

An enrichment plant using Russian centrifuges was also set up at Hanzhun in Shaanxi province under agreements between Russia and China Nuclear Energy Industry Corporation (CNEIC). The first two modules at Hanzhun came into operation in 1997 and 2000, adding capacity for 500,000 SWU per year. Further capacity of 500,000 SWU per year at Hanzhun was commissioned in mid-2011.

An expansion project at Hanzhun was constructed over 2012-14, with 1.2 million SWU per year capacity using indigenous technology. The first domestically-produced centrifuge was successfully installed at the plant in February 2013.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/UF-China-launches-new-uranium-enrichment-centrifuges-2103185.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

19 MAR, 2018
*Full-scale prototype passes key test in China*
ITER China

*A full-scale prototype of a blanket shield block manufactured in China successfully passed acceptance tests, including the challenging hot helium leak testing in February. An important qualification milestone has been achieved in the ITER blanket program ...*



The 2.8-tonne prototype was hot helium leak tested in a facility capable of detecting the tiniest microleaks. The test results, which showed that the maximum helium leakage rate was well within ITER requirements, have provided valuable reference data for the further investigation of the acceptance criteria for ITER blanket components.

On 14 February, two days before the start of the Chinese New Year, the Chinese Domestic Agency successfully accomplished the last in a series of back-to-back qualification milestones in its program to procure 50 percent of the blanket shield blocks required by ITER.

The ITER blanket consists of 440 individual modules covering a surface of 600 m² inside of the vacuum vessel. The plasma-facing surface of the blanket—the first wall—is attached to massive components called shield blocks that provide neutron shielding for the vessel and magnet coil systems. These thick steel blocks, weighing up to four tonnes apiece, interface with many other systems, in particular a large number of diagnostics. For this reason there are a total of 28 major design variants and 150 or more minor design variants. The Chinese and Korean Domestic Agencies are each providing 220 shield blocks.

In December 2017, Chinese suppliers in Guangzhou completed an 18-month program to manufacture a full-scale prototype of shield block SB09A. The next month, a dedicated facility for hot helium leak testing was commissioned in Chengdu—just in time to begin test activities on the SB09A prototype. From 6 to 14 February, hot helium leak tests were carried out according to ITER Organization accepted procedures, and witnessed by ITER Organization representatives. The results met all relevant ITER requirements.

The shield block module SB09A, located in the upper region inside the vacuum vessel, represents probably the most complex type of shield block structure—making it the most challenging to manufacture of all shield blocks to be procured by China. It has the most complex geometry, with several cut-outs to accommodate interfacing systems and diagnostics, and is largely tapered. For this reason it was selected as a full-scale prototype to qualify the manufacturing technologies that will be used in series production.



From 6 to 14 February, hot helium leak tests were carried out according to ITER Organization procedures, and witnessed by ITER Organization representatives. The hot helium leak test represents the definitive demonstration of the fitness for purpose of the component to operate in an ultra-high vacuum environment.

Chinese manufacturers started on the full-scale prototype in July 2016, progressively accomplishing all of the fabrication steps including machining datum, drilling the deep holes of the cooling channel, side machining, welding of cover plates, and final machining. From nine tonnes of original stainless steel forgings, the final full-scale prototype after machining was 2.8 tonnes. Many tests were performed throughout the fabrication process to verify quality—such as preliminary dimensional examination, non-destructive examination, and hydraulic pressure tests, which all showed acceptable manufacturing results.

The shield blocks, like all the in-vessel components, have to operate under ultra-high vacuum conditions (ten billion times lower than atmospheric pressure). Therefore stringent design, manufacturing and testing provisions have to be planned in order to ensure that the demanding vacuum requirements are met. In this regard, the so-called hot helium leak test represents the definitive demonstration of the fitness for purpose of the component to operate in an ultra-high vacuum environment. This test foresees the cycling of the components up to the operational temperature and pressure in order to be able to detect the tiniest microleaks, which would not be detectable by other means.

During commissioning tests at the dedicated hot helium leak test facility in Chengdu, operators verified that the sensitivity of the helium detector and the background helium leak rate could reach ITER requirements; in both cases the facility performed well.

During two full cycles of testing on the full-scale prototype, results showed that the maximum helium leakage rate was well within ITER requirements. As the first hot helium leak test on a large ITER blanket component, the results provide valuable reference data for the further investigation of the acceptance criteria of ITER blanket components. They also provide an important benchmark for developing hot helium leak test standards for the large vacuum components of future tokamaks.

*See the gallery of photos below.

*
Full-scale prototype passes key test in China | ITER

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*15th China Intl Nuclear Industry Exhibition opens in Beijing*
By Zhao Lei | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-03-28 21:17














The 15th China International Nuclear Industry Exhibition opened at the National Convention Center in Beijing on Wednesday.

Held by the Chinese Nuclear Society and China Nuclear Energy Industry Corp, the biennial exhibition will last four days and features the theme of innovation and cooperation. More than 200 institutes and companies from about 50 nations and regions are taking part in this exhibition.

China's achievements in the nuclear power industry over the past five years include the Hualong One third-generation reactor and Linglong One small reactor, as well as the high-temperature, gas-cooled reactor, which are on display at the event. All of the country's nuclear power giants are participating.

Wang Shoujun, chairman of China National Nuclear Corp, addressed the opening ceremony, saying that the country has become a strong player in the nuclear power sector and his company is willing to take part in more cooperation in this regard.

By February, China had 38 nuclear power reactors in operation and 19 under construction, Wang said.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/979194003668140032


----------



## JSCh

*Reactor internals en route to demo Hualong One unit*
11 April 2018

*The reactor internals for the demonstration Hualong One being constructed as unit 5 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province have been shipped from the manufacturing plant in Shanghai. The unit is scheduled to be completed next year.*





_The reactor internals for Fuqing 5 leave the factory (Image: CNNC)_ ​The reactor internals were designed by China Nuclear Power Research and Design Institute and manufactured by the Shanghai No.1 Machine Tool Plant. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today that the components left the manufacturing plant yesterday for the construction site.

Reactor internals are the major structures within a reactor vessel that have one or more functions such as supporting the core, maintaining fuel alignment, directing primary coolant flow, providing radiation shields for the reactor vessel, and guiding in-core instrumentation.

CNNC noted that the reactor internals "are components in the nuclear island main equipment that are difficult to manufacture, require long processing cycles, and require high assembly precision".

The control rod drive mechanism for use at Fuqing 5 passed factory acceptance tests on 15 March. The ML-B type drive mechanism was independently developed by CNNC China Nuclear Power Research and Design Institute and fully domestically manufactured by Shanghai No.1 Machine Tool Plant, CNNC said.

Fuqing 5's reactor pressure vessel was installed on 28 January. The vessel completed hydraulic pressure tests in April last year. Those tests confirmed the integrity of the vessel's welds and seals.

In November 2014, CNNC announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One PWR design, marking its first deployment. The company had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in April 2015.

The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May that year, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. The dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May last year. Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively.

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News

_
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/N...n-route-to-demo-Hualong-One-unit-1104185.html


----------



## JSCh

*Fuel loading under way at Chinese EPR*
11 April 2018

*China General Nuclear (CGN) has begun loading fuel into the core of unit 1 of the Taishan nuclear power plant in China's Guangdong province following the issuance of a permit from the regulator. The unit is later this year scheduled to become the first EPR reactor to enter operation.*





_Fuel loading operations begin at Taishan 1 (Image: CGN)_​
CGN said the Taishan Nuclear Power Joint Venture Company - a joint venture between CGN (70%) and EDF (30%) that owns the plant - was issued with the permit yesterday afternoon in Beijing by Liu Hua, vice minister of ecology and environmental affairs and director of the National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA).

In a statement the NNSA said that, before the first loading of materials, it had conducted a five-year safety review of the Taishan nuclear power project and dispatched on-site supervisors for the entire construction process. The project meets the design safety goals and the construction quality is good, it added.

Operations to load the first fuel assembly into the core of Taishan 1 began at 8.18pm, CGN said.

Taishan 1 and 2 are the first two reactors based on the EPR design to be built in China. They form part of an EUR8.0 billion (USD9.9 billion) contract signed by Areva and CGN in November 2007. Construction of unit 1 and 2 began in 2009 and 2010, respectively.

Taishan 1 is expected to start up later this year, while Taishan 2 - which is in the equipment installation phase - is scheduled to begin operating next year.

The first-of-a-kind EPR at Finland's Olkiluoto plant has been under construction since 2005 and has seen several revisions to its start-up date, with grid connection now scheduled to take place in December and the start of regular electricity production in May next year. Fuel loading at the Flamanville EPR in France, construction of which began in 2007, is expected to begin the fourth quarter of this year. Two further EPRs are planned at Hinkley Point in the UK.

_Researched and written 
by World Nuclear News_



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Fuel-loading-under-way-at-Chinese-EPR-1104184.html


----------



## JSCh

*Will China beat the world to nuclear fusion and clean energy?*
By Stephen McDonellBBC News, Anhui Province
18 April 2018






China says it's ahead in the global race for nuclear fusion​
In a world with an ever-increasing demand for electricity and a deteriorating environment, Chinese scientists are leading the charge to develop what some see as the holy grail of energy.

The BBC's Stephen McDonell was given rare access to their facility in Anhui province.

Imagine limitless energy with virtually no waste at all: this is the lofty promise of nuclear fusion.

On Science Island in Eastern China's Anhui Province, there is a large gleaming metal doughnut encased in an enormous shiny, round box about as big as a two-storey apartment. This is the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (or EAST).

Inside, hydrogen atoms fuse and become helium which can generate heat at several times the temperature of the sun's core.

Powerful magnets then control the reaction, which could one day produce vast amounts of electricity if maintained.

Around the globe, they are trying to master nuclear fusion - in the United States, Japan, Korea, Brazil and European Union - but none can hold it steady for as long as the team in Anhui.

Right now that's 100 seconds and it gets longer every year. Here they're already talking about goals which are 10 times as long, at temperatures of 100 million degrees Celsius.





Hundreds of specialists are working at the site​But there's a reason why fusion has eluded scientists and engineers since the early advances in the Soviet Union in the 1950s.

It is really difficult.

*Safe nuclear energy*
Maintaining a limited fusion reaction in a controlled environment has been possible for more than 50 years and yet the duration is still a long way short of what would be needed to capture this vast heat and convert it to electricity.

The EAST system is a souped-up version of the original Russian design.

On the day we visit we watch a lively debate unfold in the control room. There are leakage problems - not material getting out but air being sucked into the vacuum within - and they need to find a solution.

A separate group is in walkie-talkie contact with the control room. They move around the configuration of pipes, electricity housing and stepladders surrounding the Tokamak, looking to patch the leak.

When Xi Jinping visited here he wanted to know about the dangers of this technology, so we asked what they told China's president.

"A fusion reactor is quite safe compared with fission reactor," says Song Yuntao, deputy director at EAST.

"Magnetic confinement is controllable fusion. I can shut down the power supply and it's perfectly safe. There won't be any nuclear disaster."





The Chinese project builds on earlier Russian research​Current nuclear reactors rely on fission and the splitting of an atom which leaves toxic waste that must be safely stored for potentially tens of thousands of years.

A nuclear fusion power plant would instead stem from the joining of two nuclei to make a single nucleus and then magnets inside the internal wall of the doughnut contain the reaction (called the plasma) inside the huge tube.

Crucially, we're told, this leaves almost no waste.

*A hefty price tag*
However the technology is not cheap.

It costs $15,000 a day just to turn on the machine and that's without the wages of hundreds of specialists, the construction of buildings and the like.

And yet the Chinese government is digging into its deep pockets to fund the project in the full knowledge that it could be decades before fusion is lighting up major cities.





"Fusion is going to require huge breakthroughs from scientists and engineers as well as a lot of financial backing from the government," Mr Song says.

"It's a project which costs so much but personally I think it's going to be great for the sustainable development of mankind."

Because it carries such a hefty price tag and because it is so hard, the pursuit of fusion is seeing a fair amount of international collaboration.

For example, China is one of the countries contributing to the ambitious International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) project in southern France which - apart from European nations - draws in India, Japan, Russia, South Korean and the United States. It is expected to start testing in 2025.

In the meantime China is also making leaps and bounds on its own.





The project still requires huge breakthroughs from scientists and engineers​The proposed next step for this team is to design a fully-fledged nuclear fusion test reactor capable of generating electricity. To eventually work properly it would have to be much bigger than what we've seen and able to contain a plasma reaction indefinitely rather than for a minute-and-a-half.

"The demand for energy is huge in every country and China has a roadmap for fusion-generated power," says Mr Song. "We want to complete the design for a test fusion reactor within five years. If we succeed it will be the world's first fusion reactor."

The eventual hope is that fusion might produce electricity in volumes beyond mankind's wildest dreams.

It may be some way off but Beijing is taking the challenge very seriously meaning that, if it can get it to work, China could end up having the edge over all others when it comes to the power generation of the future.


Will China beat the world to nuclear fusion and clean energy? - BBC News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Fuel loading under way at Chinese AP1000*
25 April 2018

*The loading of fuel assemblies into the core of unit 1 of the Sanmen nuclear power plant in China's Zhejiang province began today following the issuance of a permit by the country's nuclear regulator. The unit is later this year expected to become the first Westinghouse AP1000 to enter operation.*



_Sanmen units 1 and 2 (Image: CNNC)_

Westinghouse said China's National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA) issued the permit after Sanmen 1 successfully completed all the necessary functional tests, as well as technical, safety and Chinese regulatory reviews. The fuel loading permit was presented to China National Nuclear Corporation subsidiary CNNC Sanmen Nuclear Power Company Limited at a ceremony in Beijing today by Liu Hua, vice minister of Ecology and Environment and Director of the NNSA.

In a statement the NNSA said that, before the first loading of materials, it had conducted a six-year safety review of the Sanmen 1 project and dispatched on-site supervisors for the entire construction process. The project meets the design safety goals and the construction quality is good, it added.

The loading of the first of 157 fuel assemblies into the core of Sanmen 1 began promptly.

Westinghouse noted, "The fuel loading process will be followed by initial criticality, initial synchronisation to the electricity grid, and gradual power ascension testing, until all testing is safely and successfully completed at 100% power."

In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen and two more at Haiyang in Shandong province. Hot testing of Sanmen 1 was completed on in June 2017 and it is expected to be the first AP1000 to begin operating later this year. Haiyang 1 and Sanmen 2 are also expected to begin operating by the end of this year, with Haiyang 2 expected to start up in 2019.

Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended in August.

Westinghouse President and CEO José Gutiérrez said, "Today we have reached a tremendous milestone for Westinghouse and our AP1000 plant technology. This is the next step in delivering the world's first AP1000 plant to our customer and demonstrating the benefits of our advanced passive safety technology to the world."

_Researched and written
by World Nuclear News_



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Fuel-loading-under-way-at-Chinese-AP1000-2504185.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

中国核电_CNNP 
今天 07:47 来自 小米Max2 大屏大电量
4月29日13点37分，AP1000全球首堆三代核电——三门核电1号机组157组全新的燃料组件全部安全装载入反应堆堆芯，18点36分，燃料管理人员核查证实燃料装载准确无误，标志着三门核电1号机组首次装料工作顺利完成，机组向并网发电迈出关键一步。
*
China National Nuclear Power*
*Today 07:47*
At 13:37 on April 29th, AP1000 - world's first third-generation nuclear power plant, the Sanmen Nuclear power plant Unit 1, all 157 fuel assembly were safely loaded into the reactor core. At 18:36, fuel management personnel verified the fuel load accuracy, marking the successful completion of the first loading of the Sanmen 1 unit and a key step toward grid-connected power generation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Dome installed at first Fangchenggang Hualong One*
23 May 2018

*The dome has today been installed on the containment building of unit 3 at the Fangchenggang nuclear power plant in western China. The unit is the first of two demonstration Hualong One (HPR1000) reactors being built at the site in the Guangxi Autonomous Region, about 45 kilometres from the border with Vietnam.*



_The dome is lowered into place at Fangchenggang 3 (Image: CGN)_

The steel dome - measuring 45 meters in diameter and almost 14m in height, and weighing about 260 tonnes - was raised to a height of 63m before being lowered on to the top of the containment building walls.

The dome is made up of embedded parts, steel plates and welded corner steel, said China General Nuclear (CGN). There are safety and control systems installed within the dome, it added. "Exceptionally high technical standards are a prerequisite for prefabricating and assembling the dome on the ground before lifting," it added. 

The company said it had used "innovative three-dimensional modelling and other intelligent nuclear power construction technology to simulate the dome lifting, allowing it to predict the challenges and formulate solutions to ensure the accuracy, safety and success of the dome lifting in practice". 

First concrete was poured for the nuclear island of unit 3 of the Fangchenggang plant - 39% owned by Guangxi Investment Group and 61% by CGN - in December 2015, while that for unit 4 was poured a year later. Unit 3 is expected to start up next year, with unit 4 scheduled to start up in 2020.

Construction of two Hualong One units is also under way at China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing plant in Fujian province. Those units are also expected to start up in 2019 and 2020. Two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022.

The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment. The Office for Nuclear Regulation and the Environment Agency announced in November last year the start of the second, technical, phase of the assessment programme for the UK HPR1000.

CGN UK CEO Dongshan Zheng said, "The announcement today shows the very positive progress being made at Fangchenggang unit 3, and illustrates once again our expertise, as the world's leading builder of nuclear power stations, in project management, engineering and construction of new reactors." He added, "This milestone for the HPR1000 technology is also great news for the Bradwell B project, showing that CGN will have a track record in safely and efficiently building and operating this type of reactor well before the project becomes operational in the UK."


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Dome-installed-at-first-Fangchenggang-Hualong-One-2305185.html





*Dome installation completed for Hualong One nuclear power unit in Guangxi*
CGTN
Published on May 23, 2018

A containment dome has been placed on a reactor in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region Wednesday for a nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, a domestically-developed third generation reactor design. The Hualong One technology is China's only domestically-developed third-generation nuclear technology that has so far gone international.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Fifth Yangjiang unit connected to grid*
25 May 2018

*Unit 5 of the Yangjiang nuclear power plant in China's Guangdong province has been connected to the electricity grid, China General Nuclear (CGN) announced yesterday. The unit - the first ACPR1000 reactor to be built and the first Chinese unit to feature a domestically-developed digital control system - is scheduled to enter commercial operation later this year.*





_The six-unit Yangjiang nuclear power plant (Image: CGN)_​
CGN said the unit was connected to the grid at 9.12pm on 23 May. The milestone marks the formal transition of Yangjiang 5 from the construction and commissioning phase into the power generation phase. CGN noted that it is the first new Chinese nuclear power unit to be grid connected this year. Yangjiang 5 becomes its 21st operational power reactor.

"During the entire grid-connection process, the parameters of the unit's equipment were normal and stable, and the unit was in good condition," CGN said. "The unit has now entered the final load stage before commercial operation."

Six units are planned for the Yangjiang site. The first four units are CPR-1000s, with units 5 and 6 being ACPR-1000s. Unit 1 entered commercial operation in March 2015, with units 2, 3 and 4 following in June 2015, January 2016 and March 2017, respectively. First concrete for Yangjiang unit 5 was poured in September 2013, with that for unit 6 following three months later. All six reactors should be in operation by 2019.

*Digital control system*

CGN noted that Yangjiang 5 became the first operational reactor that features a digital control system designed in China.

"This is a landmark event in the field of China's nuclear power major technical equipment manufacturing," it said. "China has thus become the fourth country to master the technology after the USA, France and Japan."

The FirmSys digital instrumentation and control (I&C) system developed by CGN's Beijing CTEC System Engineering Co Ltd subsidiary. The company described the system as the "nerve centre" of a nuclear power plant, capable of controlling more than 260 plant systems running nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment and process conditions. It plays an important role in the safe, reliable and stable operation of nuclear power plants, it said.

According to CGN, FirmSys - launched in 2010 - has already been used in the upgrades of several of China's operating plants. However, Yangjiang 5 is the first new reactor to feature the system. CTEC and CGN signed a contract in 2013 for the supply of the FirmSys system for the unit. The I&C system was delivered in November 2016.

The system is also to be employed at Yangjiang 6, as well as units under construction at the plants including Hongyanhe, Tianwan and Fangchenggang, as well as the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor at Shidaowan. In July 2016, the International Atomic Energy Agency concluded that FirmSys meets IAEA Safety Standard requirements.

France's Framatome announced today that it provided the digital safety I&C system for unit 3 of China National Nuclear Corporation's Tianwan nuclear power plant in Jiangsu province. That unit - a Russian-supplied VER-1000 - was connected to the grid on 30 December 2017 and is scheduled to enter commercial operation later this year.

The announcement came as Framatome and the Russian company JSC Rusatom Automated Control Systems (JSC RASU) signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) to enhance their cooperation in the field of I&C. The MoU was signed on the sidelines of the _St Petersburg International Economic Forum_. 

The agreement notably provides a framework for the participation of RASU and Framatome in VVER and Framatome's nuclear power plant projects in the global market, cooperation in the fields of maintenance and modernisation, training, development of nuclear infrastructure, and support for the certification of Russian equipment to ensure compliance with European and international norms and standards. The parties will also look at how to integrate Framatome I&C systems into Rosatom new build projects abroad, with the possible localisation of component and system production on Rosatom sites.



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Fifth-Yangjiang-unit-connected-to-grid-2505185.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

1 Jun 2018 | 15:00 GMT
*TerraPower’s Nuclear Reactor Could Power the 21st Century*
*The traveling-wave reactor and other advanced reactor designs could solve our fossil fuel dependency*
By Michael Koziol


Photo: TerraPower
*Pipe Dream:* Sodium-cooled nuclear reactors have a history of lackluster performance, but TerraPower believes it can build one that will work. Testing the flow of molten sodium through the reactor assembly is crucial. Water shares many of the same flow characteristics as the toxic metal and is a viable substitute for tests.

Table tennis isn’t meant to be played at Mach 2. At twice the speed of sound, the ping-pong ball punches a hole straight through the paddle. The engineers at TerraPower, a startup that has designed an advanced nuclear power reactor, use a pressurized-air cannon to demonstrate that very point to visitors. The stunt vividly illustrates a key concept in nuclear fission: Small objects traveling at high speed can have a big impact when they hit something seemingly immovable.

And perhaps there is a larger point being made here, too—one about a small and fast-moving startup having a big impact on the electric-power industry, which for many years also seemed immovable.

In a world defined by climate change, many experts hope that the electricity grid of the future will be powered entirely by solar, wind, and hydropower. Yet few expect that clean energy grid to manifest soon enough to bring about significant cuts in greenhouse gases within the next few decades. Solar- and wind-generated electricity are growing faster than any other category; nevertheless, together they accounted for less than 2 percent of the world’s primary energy consumption in 2015, according to the Renewable Energy Policy Network for the 21st Century.

To build a bridge to that clean green grid of the future, many experts say we must depend on fission power. Among carbon-free power sources, only nuclear fission reactors have a track record of providing high levels of power, consistently and reliably, independent of weather and regardless of location.

Yet commercial nuclear reactors have barely changed since the first plants were commissioned halfway through the 20th century. Now, a significant fraction of the world’s 447 operable power reactors are showing their age and shortcomings, and after the Fukushima Daiichi disaster in Japan seven years ago, nuclear energy is in a precarious position. Between 2005 and 2015, the world share of nuclear in energy consumption fell from 5.73 to 4.44 percent. The abandonment of two giant reactor projects in South Carolina in the United States and the spiraling costs of completing the Hinkley Point C reactor in the United Kingdom, now projected to cost an eye-watering £20.3 billion(US $27.4 billion), have added to the malaise.

Elsewhere, there is some nuclear enthusiasm: China’s 38 reactors have a total of 33 gigawatts of nuclear capacity, and the country has plans to add an additional 58 GW by 2024. At the moment, some 50 power reactors are under construction worldwide. These reactors, plus an additional 110 that are planned, would contribute some 160 GW to the world’s grids, and avoid the emission of some 500 million metric tons of carbon dioxide every year. To get that kind of cut in greenhouse gases in the transportation sector, you’d have to junk more than 100 million cars, or roughly all the passenger cars in France, Germany, and the United Kingdom.

Against this backdrop, several U.S. startups are pushing new reactor designs they say will address nuclear’s major shortcomings. In Cambridge, Mass., a startup called Transatomic Power is developing a reactor that runs on a liquid uranium fluoride–lithium fluoride mixture. In Denver, Gen4 Energy is designing a smaller, modular reactor that could be deployed quickly in remote sites.



Photo: Michael Koziol
*Hardcore Testing:* The full-scale reactor-core test assembly is more than three stories tall. ​
In this cluster of nuclear startups, TerraPower, based in Bellevue, Wash., stands out because it has deep pockets and a connection to nuclear-hungry China. Development of the reactor is being funded in part by Bill Gates, who serves as the company’s chairman. And to prove that its design is viable, TerraPower is poised to break ground on a test reactor next year in cooperation with the China National Nuclear Corp.

To reduce its coal dependence, China is racing to add over 250 GW of capacity by 2020 from renewables and nuclear. TerraPower’s president, Chris Levesque, sees an opening there for a nuclear reactor that is safer and more fuel efficient. He says the reactor’s fuel can’t easily be used for weapons, and the company claims that its reactor will generate very little waste. What’s more, TerraPower says that even if the reactor were left unattended, it wouldn’t suffer a calamitous mishap. For Levesque, it’s the perfect reactor to address the world’s woes. “We can’t seriously mitigate carbon and bring 1 billion people out of energy poverty without nuclear,” he says.

The TerraPower reactor is a new variation on a design that was conceived some 60 years ago by a now-forgotten Russian physicist, Saveli Feinberg. Following World War II, as the United States and the Soviet Union stockpiled nuclear weapons, some thinkers were wondering if atomic energy could be something other than a weapon of war. In 1958, during the Second International Conference on Peaceful Uses of Atomic Energy, held in Geneva, Feinberg suggested that it would be possible to construct a reactor that produced its own fuel.

Feinberg imagined what we now call a breed-and-burn reactor. Early proposals featured a slowly advancing wave of nuclear fission through a fuel source, like a cigar that takes decades to burn, creating and consuming its fuel as the reaction travels through the core. But Feinberg’s design couldn’t compete during the bustling heyday of atomic energy. Uranium was plentiful, other reactors were cheaper and easier to build, and the difficult task of radioactive-waste disposal was still decades away.

The breed-and-burn concept languished until Edward Teller, the driving force behind the hydrogen bomb, and astrophysicist Lowell Wood revived it in the 1990s. In 2006, Wood became an adviser to Intellectual Ventures, the intellectual property and investment firm that is TerraPower’s parent company. At the time, Intellectual Ventures was exploring everything—fission, fusion, renewables—as potential solutions to cutting carbon. So Wood suggested the traveling-wave reactor (TWR), a subtype of the breed-and-burn reactor design. “I expected to find something wrong with it in a few months and then focus on renewables,” says John Gilleland, the chief technical officer of TerraPower. “But I couldn’t find anything wrong with it.”

That’s not to say the reactor that Wood and Teller designed was perfect. “The one they came up with in the ’90s was very elegant, but not practical,” says Gilleland. But it gave TerraPower engineers somewhere to start, and the hope that if they could get the reactor design to work, it might address all of fission’s current shortcomings.

Others have been less optimistic. “There are multiple levels of problems with the traveling-wave reactor,” says Arjun Makhijani, the president of the Institute for Energy and Environmental Research. “Maybe a magical new technology could come along for it, but hopefully we don’t have to rely on magic.” Makhijani says it’s hard enough to sustain a steady nuclear reaction without the additional difficulty of creating fuel inside the core, and notes that the techniques TerraPower will use to cool the core have largely failed in the past.

The TerraPower team, led by Wood and Gilleland, first tackled these challenges using computer models. In 2009, they began building the Advanced Reactor Modeling Interface (ARMI), a digital toolbox for simulating deeply customizable reactors. With ARMI, the team could specify the size, shape, and material of every reactor component, and then run extensive tests. In the end, they came away with what they believe is a practical model of a breed-and-burn TWR first proposed by Feinberg six decades ago. As Levesque recalls, he joined TerraPower when the team approached him with remarkable news: “Hey, we think we can do the TWR now.”



Photo: Michael Koziol
*Fuel for Thought:* Mock fuel pins (not made of radioactive uranium!) sit ready for validation tests.

To understand why the TWR stymied physicists for decades, first consider that today’s reactors rely on enriched uranium, which has a much higher ratio of the fissile isotope of uranium (U-235) to its more stable counterpart (U-⁠238) than does a natural sample of uranium.

When a passing neutron strikes a U-235 atom, it’s enough to split the atom into barium and krypton isotopes with three neutrons left over (like that high-speed ping-pong ball punching through a sturdy paddle). Criticality occurs when enough neutrons hit enough other fissile uranium atoms to create a self-sustaining nuclear reaction. In today’s reactors, the only way to achieve criticality is to have a healthy abundance of U-235 atoms in the fuel.

In contrast, the TWR will be able to use depleted uranium, which has far less U-235 and cannot reach criticality unassisted. TerraPower’s solution is to arrange 169 solid uranium fuel pins into a hexagon. When the reaction begins, the U-238 atoms absorb spare neutrons to become U-239, which decays in a matter of minutes to neptunium-239, and then decays again to plutonium-⁠239. When struck by a neutron, Pu-239 releases two or three more neutrons, enough to sustain a chain reaction.

It also releases plenty of energy; after all, Pu-239 is the primary isotope used in modern nuclear weapons. But Levesque says the creation of Pu-239 doesn’t make the reactor a nuclear-proliferation danger—just the opposite. Pu-239 won’t accumulate in the TWR; instead, stray neutrons will split the Pu-239 into a cascade of fission products almost immediately.



​Illustration: James Provost

In other words, the reactor breeds the highly fissile plutonium fuel it needs right before it burns it, just as 
Feinberg imagined so many decades ago. Yet the “traveling wave” label refers to something slightly different from the slowly burning, cigar-style reactor. In the TWR, an overhead crane system will maintain a reaction within a ringed portion of the core by moving pins into and out of that zone from elsewhere in the core, like a very large, precise arcade claw machine.

To generate electricity, the TWR uses a more complicated system than today’s reactors, which use the core’s immense heat to boil water and drive a steam turbine to generate usable electricity. In the TWR, the heat will be absorbed by a looping stream of liquid sodium, which leaves the reactor core and then boils water to drive the steam turbine.

But therein lies a major problem, says Makhijani. Molten sodium can move more heat out of the core than water, and it’s actually less corrosive to metal pipes than hot water is. But it’s a highly toxic metal, and it’s violently flammable when it encounters oxygen. “The problem around the sodium cooling, it’s proved the Achilles’ heel,” he says.

Makhijani points to two sodium-cooled reactors as classic examples of the scheme’s inherent difficulties. In France, Superphénix struggled to exceed 7 percent capacity during most of its 10 years of operation because sodium regularly leaked into the fuel storage tanks. More alarmingly, Monju in Japan shut down less than a year after it achieved criticality when vibrations in the liquid sodium loop ruptured a pipe, causing an intense fire to erupt as soon as the sodium made contact with the oxygen in the air. “Some have worked okay,” says Makhijani. “Some have worked badly, and others have been economic disasters.”



Photo: TerraPower
*Foundational Underpinnings:* An engineer readies a bundle of full-size mock fuel pins to test how they’ll perform during their operational lifetime.

Today, TerraPower’s lab is filled with bits of fuel pins and reactor components. Among other things, the team has been testing how molten sodium will flow through the reactor’s pipes, how it will corrode those pipes, even the inevitable expansion of all of the core’s components as they are subjected to decades of heat—all problems that have plagued sodium-cooled reactors in the past. TerraPower’s engineers will use what they learn from the results when building their test reactor—and they’ll find out if their design really works.

The safety of the TerraPower reactor stems in part from inherent design factors. Of course, all power reactors are designed with safety systems. Each one has a coping time, which indicates how long a stricken reactor can go on without human intervention before catastrophe occurs. Ideas for so-called inherently safe reactors have been touted since the 1980s, but the goal for TerraPower is a reactor that relies on fundamental physics to provide unlimited coping time.

The TWR’s design features some of the same safety systems standard to nuclear reactors. In the case of an accident in any reactor, control rods crafted from neutron-absorbing materials like cadmium plummet into the core and halt a runaway chain reaction that could otherwise lead to a core meltdown. Such a shutdown is called a scram.

Scramming a reactor cuts its fission rate to almost zero in a very short time, though residual heat can still cause a disaster. At Chernobyl, some of the fuel rods fractured during the scram, allowing the reactor to continue to a meltdown. At Fukushima Daiichi, a broken coolant system failed to transfer heat away from the core quickly enough. That’s why the TerraPower team wanted to find a reactor that could naturally wind down, even if its safety systems failed.

TerraPower’s reactor stays cool because its pure uranium fuel pins move heat out of the core much more effectively than the fuel rods in today’s typical reactors. If even that isn’t enough to prevent a meltdown, the company has an ace up its sleeve. As Gilleland explains, the fuel pins will expand when they get too hot—just enough so that neutrons can slip past the fuel pins without hitting more Pu-239, thereby slowing the reaction and cooling the core automatically.

Because the TWR burns its fuel more efficiently, the TerraPower team also claims it will produce less waste. The company says a 1,200-MW reactor will generate only 5 metric megatons of waste per gigawatt-year, whereas a typical reactor today produces 21 metric megatons per gigawatt-year. If that number is right, the reactor could address the ongoing storage problem by drastically reducing the amount of generated waste, which remains highly radioactive for thousands of years. More than 60 years into the nuclear age, only Finland and Sweden have made serious progress in building deep, permanent repositories, and even those won’t be ready until the 2020s.

TerraPower plans to break ground on its test reactor next year in China. If all goes well, this reactor will be operational by the mid-2020s. But even if TerraPower’s reactor succeeds wildly, it will take 20 years or more for the company to deploy large numbers of TWRs. Thus for the next couple of decades, the world’s utilities will have no choice but to rely on fossil fuels and conventional nuclear reactors for reliable, round-the-clock electricity.

Fission will probably not be the final answer. After decades of always being 30 years away, nuclear fusion may finally come into its own. Societies will be able to depend on renewables more heavily as storage and other technologies make them more reliable. But for the coming decades, some analysts insist, nuclear fission’s reliability and zero emissions are the best choice to shoulder the burden of the world’s rapidly electrifying economies.

“I don’t think we should think about the solution for midcentury being the solution for all time,” says Jane Long, a former associate director at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, in California. “If I were in charge of everything, I would say, have a long-term plan to get [all of our electricity] from sunlight—there’s enough of it. For the near term, we shouldn’t be taking things with big impact off the table, like nuclear.”

As the globe warms and the climate becomes increasingly unstable, the argument for nuclear will become more obvious, Long says. “It’s got to come to the point where people realize how much we need this.”

_This article appears in the June 2018 print issue as “What Will the Electricity Miracle Be?”

_
TerraPower’s Nuclear Reactor Could Power the 21st Century - IEEE Spectrum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*First criticality achieved at Chinese EPR*
07 June 2018

*Unit 1 of the Taishan nuclear power plant in China's Guangdong province has attained a sustained chain reaction for the first time, becoming the first EPR reactor to reach the commissioning milestone. The unit is expected to enter commercial operation later this year.*





_Taishan units 1 and 2 (Image: CGN)_​
"The Taishan EPR has just had its first chain reaction and has therefore started," Xavier Ursat, EDF group senior executive vice president, new nuclear projects and engineering, said on his official Twitter account yesterday. "This is excellent news for the entire nuclear sector." Although no official statement has yet been issued confirming the milestone, both EDF and Framatome re-tweeted his comment.

Taishan 1 and 2 are the first two reactors based on the EPR design to be built in China. They form part of an EUR8.0 billion (USD9.5 billion) contract signed by Areva and China General Nuclear (CGN) in November 2007. The Taishan project - 140 kilometres west of Hong Kong - is owned by the Guangdong Taishan Nuclear Power Joint Venture Company Limited, a joint venture between EDF (30%) and CGN.

Construction of Taishan units 1 and 2 began in 2009 and 2010, respectively. CGN began loading fuel assemblies into Unit 1's core on 10 April following the issuance that day of a permit from the regulator, the National Nuclear Safety Administration. Taishan 1 is expected to start power generation later this year, while Taishan 2 - which is in the equipment installation phase - is scheduled to begin operating next year.

Taishan 1 was the third EPR unit to begin construction, in November 2009. It followed Finland's Olkiluoto 3 in August 2005 and France's Flamanville 3 in December 2007. Those units are at similar levels of development - Olkiluoto 3, the first-of-a-kind EPR, has completed hot functional tests and is preparing to load fuel, while fuel loading at the Flamanville EPR is scheduled to begin in the fourth quarter of this year.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-First-criticality-achieved-at-Chinese-EPR-0706184.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China signs up to four new units from Russia*
08 June 2018

*Russia and China have signed four agreements envisaging the construction of four VVER-1200 units at Xudabao and Tianwan, cooperation in the CFR-600 fast reactor pilot project, and supply of the RITEG (Radioisotope Thermoelectric Generator) parts for China's lunar exploration programme. The signing ceremony was held today in Beijing and attended by Russian President Vladimir Putin and Chinese President Xi Jinping.*

Two of the deals aim for construction of two units at a greenfield site in Xudabao and two at Tianwan (units 7 and 8). Russia will supply the VVER-1200 reactors and all related equipment.

Rosatom Director General Alexey Likhachov said that over the course of "longstanding cooperation with our reliable partners" - China's Atomic Energy Authority, the National Energy Administration, and the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) - "we have created an unprecedented level of trust".

The third agreement envisages the supply of equipment, fuel, and services for the CNNC-developed CFR-600 fast reactor pilot project. The fourth concerns the supply of radionuclide heat units (UHR) used as parts of radioisotope thermoelectric generators to power equipment in China's space programme, for use in lunar exploration in particular, Rosatom said.

The Tianwan units 1 and 2 were started up in 2007 and generate more than 15 terawatt hours of electricity every year. Unit 3 was connected to the grid on 30 December and is scheduled to enter commercial operation later this year.

The design of the Tianwan plant is based on Russia's AES-91 project with a VVER-1000 reactor, which fully meets the requirements of current Chinese, Russian, and International Atomic Energy Agency regulations, Rosatom said. Construction of the plant is being carried out by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation (JNPC) in cooperation with Russia's Atomstroyexport. JNPC is a joint venture between CNNC (50%), China Power Investment Corporation (30%) and Jiangsu Guoxin Group (20%).

The State Council gave its approval for the third phase of the Tianwan plant (units 5 and 6) - both featuring Chinese-designed 1080 MWe ACPR1000 reactors - on 16 December 2015. First safety-related concrete was poured for unit 5 later that month and for unit 6 in September 2016. Unit 5 is expected to enter commercial operation in December 2020 and unit 6 in October 2021.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Russia-to-build-four-VVER1200-units-in-China-08061802.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China delivers first batch of crucial parts to int'l fusion power project*
By Yang Jinghao, Luo Caiwen
2018-06-10 09:26 GMT+8
Updated 2018-06-10 17:50 GMT+8

China has completed the first batch of magnet supports, a key component for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor project, or ITER. On Saturday, these devices made their debut in the city of Zunyi in southwest China's Guizhou Province.

“Magnets are necessary for the project. We need strong support working in a severe environment with a very strong magnetic field and very low temperature. The design and manufacturing of such supports are very difficult,” Luo Delong, director of ITER China Domestic Agency, told CGTN.

These sophisticated devices have been developed by the Southwestern Institute of Physics located in Chengdu City. After eight years' efforts, they are ready for delivery to the project’s headquarters in France before long.

The magnet supports, the first basic components to be installed in the plant, will support the overall tokamak gravity load of 10,000 tons and withstand the unprecedented large electromagnetic loads experienced by the magnets.



The first batch of magnet supports, consisting of different modes, designed and manufactured by China, will be delivered soon to the ITER project's headquarters in France. /CGTN Photo

"The completion of this batch of products is a milestone. It means that we have made technical breakthroughs, and I’m confident that we’ll be able to deliver the remaining magnet supports on time," said Liu Yong, president of the institute.

Jointly funded by the EU, US, China, Russia, Japan, South Korea and India, ITER is the largest international scientific cooperation project in the world. It is committed to exploring the commercial use of fusion power to make the world’s power supply sustainable. On completion, the fusion reactor is supposed to generate electricity in a process similar to the nuclear fusion that powers the sun.



ITER is the largest international scientific cooperation project in the world, with its members including the EU, US, China, Russia, Japan, South Korea and India. /CGTN Photo

“Fusion is a very stable process, the only thing you need is water. Meanwhile, it’s safe, the risk is very low compared with fission,” said Cornelis Beemsterboer, a senior engineer of ITER.

As a country with large energy consumption, China joined the ambitious scheme in 2006. Over the past decade, China has played an active role in terms of both funding and cultivation of research experts.

"Making such products (magnet supports) maybe unbelievable a few years ago. But you can see that during these years, China has made great improvements by working together (with us) and finally made it," said Beemsterboer.



An employee works to manufacture related products to be delivered to the project’s headquarters in France. /Photo via ITER China Domestic Agency

Among the 140 procurement packages, China undertakes 18 of them, covering most of the crucial parts of the project. In January, China started to ship four vapor suppression tanks, each weighing about 100 tons, to France, which arrived at the destination in April.

According to ITER’s plan, the first operational test is scheduled for the year of 2025, while the full operation is slated for 2035.

(Top image: Magnet supports, important components for the ITER project, made their debut in the city of Zunyi in southwest China's Guizhou Province, on Saturday. /CGTN Photo)


----------



## JSCh

*China's Self-made Nuclear Power Plant Control System Put Into Operation*
CCTV+
Published on Jun 8, 2018

China's home-made and self-designed digital control system (DCS) for nuclear power plants was put into operation at the No. 5 unit of Yangjiang Nuclear Power Plant in south China's Guangdong Province on May 22, making China the fourth country to independently master the technology after the United States, France and Japan. 

The DCS, or Hemu system, controls more than 260 systems in a nuclear power plant, the running of nearly 10,000 pieces of equipment and all sorts of processes, and is seen as the nuclear plant's "nerve center". 

The extremely high requirement for safety of nuclear power plants and forbidden use of commercial operation softwares posed great challenge for the researchers to develop the Hemu system. 

China had to rely on importing DCS in the past, which is expensive and has information safety problems. Now the situation has changed. 

China's nuclear power enterprises have received nuclear power orders from the United Kingdom and Argentina over the past few years, and are actively promoting cooperation with countries in Central and Eastern Europe, Africa and Southeast Asia.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Russia and China sign nuclear deal*
By Chu Daye Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/10 22:58:40

*Move comes at expense of US-based Westinghouse*





An overview of the Tianwan Nuclear Plant in East China's Jiangsu Province Photo: VCG​
Russia's third-generation VVER-1200 nuclear technology will soon make its way into the Chinese market, after a deal was signed between Chinese and Russian companies. The Russian advance could be at the expense of US nuclear firm Westinghouse Electric Co, depriving the latter of a contract worth an estimated 80 billion yuan ($12.5 billion).

China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) and Russian state nuclear company Rosatom agreed to build a total of four VVER-1200 nuclear reactors at the Tianwan Nuclear Plant in East China's Jiangsu Province and Xudapu nuclear plant in Northeast China's Liaoning Province as part of a 20-billion-yuan nuclear deal, according to a statement posted on the website of CNNC on Friday.

Media reports said on Saturday that the No.3 and No.4 reactors at the Xudapu plant will use Russian technology and construction of them might start before reactors No. 1 and No.2 that will use the AP1000 technology designed by Westinghouse. That means Rosatom has taken a big chunk of the market originally designated for Westinghouse. The Xudapu plant has plans to accommodate six 1 million kilowatt reactors.

"The price tag for a 1 million kilowatt third-generation AP1000 reactor is about 20 billion yuan," Wang Dezhong, a professor specializing in nuclear-related technology at the School of Mechanical Engineering under Shanghai Jiao Tong University, told the Global Times Sunday.

This means Westinghouse could lose out on a deal worth 80 billion yuan if it doesn't get the contract for the four remaining reactors.

Wang noted that choosing the same technological route for most of the reactors in one nuclear plant would offer a lot of operational convenience.

However, there are exceptions to this approach. "Qinshan Nuclear Plant in East China's Zhejiang Province hosts reactors with various different capacities and technological routes," Wang said.

The Sanmen Nuclear Plant in Zhejiang, the first in the world to host AP1000 technology, has been hit by delays, which could bankrupt it, experts warned.

Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, said the possible loss of the contract for Westinghouse is probably not a result of trade tension between the US and China, as Westinghouse is bankrupt. Japan's Toshiba Corp is currently in the process of trying to find a buyer for Westinghouse.

"Energy is a key part of Sino-US trade ties, but nuclear cooperation is too time-consuming for the Trump administration, which is eager to see quick results," Lin said.

The application of the VVER-1200 technology will add to China's status as a test ground for the world's third-generation nuclear technologies, and put the Russian technology in competition with homegrown third-generation Hualong One technology, as well as Westinghouse and Europe-based Orano.

As of November 1, 2017, the number of nuclear power units in operation in the mainland has reached 37, ranking third globally, according to data from the Chinese National Energy Administration. China also has 19 nuclear power units under construction and the combined installed capacity from both categories will be 57.5 million kilowatts.

If China still hosts the AP1000 technology at Xudapu, it would be beneficial for the US, Lin said.

"However, both AP1000 and [Orano's] EPR have proved costly to build, and nuclear energy in China is facing strong competition from other clean energy sources such as wind and solar power," Lin said.

The Russian route will also have to prove its cost effectiveness, Lin noted. Three reactors in China use Russian technology and have a good safety record, according to CNNC.


----------



## JSCh

*China to build nuclear tech college amid talent shortage*
By Yin Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/6/18 21:43:40

China will build a new university dedicated to nuclear power research, amid a severe shortage of qualified people.

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), the country's leading nuclear power developer and nuclear power plant operator, has signed a contract with the government of Tianjin Municipality to invest in a nuclear technology university in Tianjin, local media reported on Saturday.

The university would be built as a national level institution and would function as a base for skill straining, Master's and PhD programs, and core technology research and development, the report said.

China has a comparatively intact nuclear industrial system. However, few nuclear related fields such as nuclear fusion, uranium enrichment and post-processing "differ widely from each other, and the existing nuclear related majors in universities and colleges cannot satisfy the demand for talent," Science and Technology Daily reported, citing Wan Gang, director of the China Institute of Atomic Energy. 

Wan said only 20.29 percent of 2,300 graduates CNNC has hired majored in nuclear-related courses. A CNNC development report says that colleges and universities can only satisfy less than half of the company's demand for talent for the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20). 

Wang Yinan, a researcher at the State Council's Development Research Center, stressed the importance of cultivating talent for nuclear power security.

"China has many nuclear power projects and will continue to develop, which has led to a severe shortage of nuclear talent in power plant design, engineering construction, operations and security control," Wang told the Global Times. 

If something goes wrong, the front-line operators should "immediately recognize the fault and solve it," Wang said. "Not enough qualified personnel is threatens nuclear power security." 

Thirty-one nuclear power units were operating in China as of June 2016, with 23 more under construction. The China Electricity Council said in 2016 that China will have the second most nuclear power plants in the world. 

Many Chinese universities offer nuclear technology-related programs, including Tsinghua University, Peking University and Xi'an Jiaotong University.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Fuel loading under way at Chinese AP1000*
> 25 April 2018
> 
> *The loading of fuel assemblies into the core of unit 1 of the Sanmen nuclear power plant in China's Zhejiang province began today following the issuance of a permit by the country's nuclear regulator. The unit is later this year expected to become the first Westinghouse AP1000 to enter operation.*
> 
> 
> 
> _Sanmen units 1 and 2 (Image: CNNC)_
> 
> Westinghouse said China's National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA) issued the permit after Sanmen 1 successfully completed all the necessary functional tests, as well as technical, safety and Chinese regulatory reviews. The fuel loading permit was presented to China National Nuclear Corporation subsidiary CNNC Sanmen Nuclear Power Company Limited at a ceremony in Beijing today by Liu Hua, vice minister of Ecology and Environment and Director of the NNSA.
> 
> In a statement the NNSA said that, before the first loading of materials, it had conducted a six-year safety review of the Sanmen 1 project and dispatched on-site supervisors for the entire construction process. The project meets the design safety goals and the construction quality is good, it added.
> 
> The loading of the first of 157 fuel assemblies into the core of Sanmen 1 began promptly.
> 
> Westinghouse noted, "The fuel loading process will be followed by initial criticality, initial synchronisation to the electricity grid, and gradual power ascension testing, until all testing is safely and successfully completed at 100% power."
> 
> In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen and two more at Haiyang in Shandong province. Hot testing of Sanmen 1 was completed on in June 2017 and it is expected to be the first AP1000 to begin operating later this year. Haiyang 1 and Sanmen 2 are also expected to begin operating by the end of this year, with Haiyang 2 expected to start up in 2019.
> 
> Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended in August.
> 
> Westinghouse President and CEO José Gutiérrez said, "Today we have reached a tremendous milestone for Westinghouse and our AP1000 plant technology. This is the next step in delivering the world's first AP1000 plant to our customer and demonstrating the benefits of our advanced passive safety technology to the world."
> 
> _Researched and written
> by World Nuclear News_
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Fuel-loading-under-way-at-Chinese-AP1000-2504185.html


Today, Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit No. 1 received approval for fuel loading. The second AP1000 to do so after Sanmen-1.


----------



## JSCh

*Regulator details Taishan 1 commissioning schedule*
21 June 2018

*Unit 1 of the Taishan nuclear power plant is expected to be connected to the grid next month and achieve full-power operation by September, according to China's nuclear safety regulator. The unit, which achieved first criticality earlier this month, is expected to become the first EPR reactor to enter commercial operation, which it is scheduled to later this year.*





_Taishan units 1 and 2, pictured in November 2017 (Image: CGN)_​
In response to media questions to its director Liu Hua, the National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA) said today that Taishan 1 is currently undergoing low-power tests. Plans call for the reactor to be connected to the external power grid in July and for it to reach 100% capacity during the third quarter.

Taishan 1 and 2 are the first two reactors based on the EPR design to be built in China. They form part of an EUR8.0 billion (USD9.5 billion) contract signed by Areva and China General Nuclear (CGN) in November 2007. The Taishan project - 140 kilometres west of Hong Kong - is owned by the Guangdong Taishan Nuclear Power Joint Venture Company Limited, a joint venture between EDF (30%) and CGN.

Construction of Taishan units 1 and 2 began in 2009 and 2010, respectively. CGN began loading fuel assemblies into Unit 1's core on 10 April following the issuance that day of a permit from the NNSA. The reactor achieved first criticality on 6 June. Taishan 2 - which is in the equipment installation phase - is scheduled to begin operating next year.

Taishan 1 was the third EPR unit to begin construction, in November 2009. It followed Finland's Olkiluoto 3 in August 2005 and France's Flamanville 3 in December 2007. Olkiluoto 3, the first-of-a-kind EPR, has completed hot functional tests and is preparing to load fuel, while fuel loading at the Flamanville EPR is scheduled to begin in the fourth quarter of this year.

"For the new nuclear power technology projects, such as the Taishan EPR, the NNSA has been implementing the most stringent safety review and supervision," the regulator said. "Since 2013, NNSA has organised a total of over 400 person-years of various professional review missions, reviewed 13 technical documents - such as the final safety analysis report for Taishan 1 and 2 - and held four nuclear tests." NNSA noted that it invited nuclear regulatory authorities from France, Finland and the UK, as well as representatives from the OECD Nuclear Energy Agency, to witness inspections of Taishan 1.

NNSA said the Taishan nuclear power plant project is "a model of Sino-French cooperation, reflecting the achievements of domestic and foreign construction companies that combine strengths, complement each other and cooperate in the division of labour".


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Regulator-details-Taishan-1-commissioning-schedule-2106184.html


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese AP1000s pass commissioning milestones*
22 June 2018

*The start of power generation by two AP1000 reactors under construction in China moved a step closer yesterday with first criticality being achieved at Sanmen 1 and the loading of fuel beginning at Haiyang 1. Both units are expected to start up by the end of this year, becoming the first operating AP1000 reactors.*





_Sanmen units 1 and 2 (Image: Westinghouse)_​
Unit 1 of the Sanmen nuclear power plant in China's Zhejiang province attained first criticality - a sustained chain reaction - at 2.09am yesterday, State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation announced.

Westinghouse President and CEO José Gutiérrez said, "Today we completed the final major milestone before commercial operation for Westinghouse's AP1000 nuclear power plant technology. We are one step closer to delivering the world's first AP1000 plant to our customer and the world - with our customers, we will provide our customers in China with safe, reliable and clean energy from Sanmen 1."

The next stage in the commissioning of Sanmen 1 will be synchronisation to the electricity grid. This will be followed by gradual power ascension testing until all testing is safely and successfully completed at 100% power.

Westinghouse said, "Once plant operations begin at Sanmen 1, it will be the first AP1000 nuclear power plant in operation, offering innovative passive safety system technology, multiple layers of defence and advanced controls for unequalled reliability and safety."

In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen and two more at Haiyang in Shandong province. Construction of Sanmen 1 began in April 2009, while first concrete for Sanmen 2 was poured in December 2009. Construction of Haiyang 1 and 2 began in September 2009 and June 2010, respectively.

Hot testing of Sanmen 1 was completed in June 2017. The loading of fuel assemblies into its core began on 25 April following the issuance of a permit by the country's nuclear regulator, the National Nuclear Safety Administration (NNSA).

Hot tests at Sanmen 2 were completed in January. That unit is also expected to begin operating by the end of this year.

*Haiyang 1 fuel loading*

Westinghouse also announced that loading of the 157 fuel assemblies into the core of Haiyang 1 began at 7.36pm yesterday.





_Haiyang unit 1 (Image: Westinghouse)_​
The company said the unit recently successfully completed the necessary testing and regulatory reviews conducted by the NNSA. "Haiyang unit 1 met all the criteria, confirming the capability of Westinghouse's AP1000 technology," it said.

Haiyang 1 expected to begin operating by the end of this year, with Haiyang 2 expected to start up in 2019.

"The lessons learned and resources shared between Sanmen and Haiyang throughout all phases of construction and start-up have made tremendous improvements in terms of quality and execution, which will benefit future AP1000 fleets," said Gavin Liu, Westinghouse's president for the Asia Region. "We will continue to work side by side with our Chinese customers and ensure the success of the remaining testing."

Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended last August.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Chinese-AP1000s-pass-commissioning-milestones-2206184.html


----------



## JSCh

*Rolls-Royce and CTEC to integrate I&C expertise*
27 June 2018

*Rolls-Royce and CTEC have signed an agreement to provide instrumentation and control (I&C) integrated solutions to the global nuclear market, the British engineering group announced yesterday. CTEC is a subsidiary of China General Power Corporation Limited that provides full-life-cycle and end-to-end digital I&C systems to nuclear power plants.*




_Jiang Guojin and Eric Blanc signed the agreement yesterday in Paris (Image: Rolls-Royce)_

The agreement will enable the future involvement of CTEC in international projects, as well as the future involvement of Rolls-Royce in upcoming projects in China.

Eric Blanc, president I&C of Rolls-Royce Civil Nuclear said: "We highly value our strong relationship with our Chinese customers and partners, and this agreement underpins the full alignment of our shared objectives and agreed timelines, marking another significant step in driving our cooperation towards greater success in multiple key areas."

Jiang Guojin, CTEC general manager, added: "The agreement will see us further strengthening our already strong partnership and leveraging our combined capabilities and expertise to develop safe, reliable and competitive nuclear I&C solutions for China, and the world."

Under the agreement, Rolls-Royce and CTEC have also committed to release a new distributed control system platform made from a combination of their existing digital and analogue technologies - Spinline and Hardline for Rolls-Royce, FirmSys and FitRel for CTEC.

Rolls-Royce said this new integrated platform will provide both parties with "extended flexibility to better adapt to stringent customer needs and requirements".

Rolls-Royce announced in April it is to modernise control rod systems in 14 of CGN's CPR1000 nuclear power units in China under a contract signed with CGN subsidiary Suzhou Nuclear Power Research Institute.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/C-Rolls-Royce-and-CTEC-to-integrate-IC-expertise-27061802.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Taishan world's 1st successfully connected EPR nuclear reactor*
By Zheng Xin | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-06-29 22:00



Photo taken on July 15, 2017 is the logo of CGN. [Photo/VCG]

The Taishan unit one reactor was connected to the grid on Friday at 17:59 Beijing time, the first EPR reactor in the world to be successfully connected to the grid, said China General Nuclear Power Group.

Taishan, the largest cooperative energy project between China and France, is operated by a joint venture established between China General Nuclear Power Group with a 51 percent stake, French energy company EDF with 30 percent and the provincial Chinese electricity company Yuedian with 19 percent.

The construction of Taishan unit one started in 2009, while that of Taishan unit two began in 2010. These two units were respectively the third and fourth reactors being built worldwide with EPR technology, or third-generation pressurized water reactor design.

The reactor will go through a period of gradual power-up tests after the unit's first connection to the grid. It will be tested in steady-state conditions at full power after the reactor has passed all the tests.

The Taishan project has the highest safety and quality standards, said CGN.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1013178862048567298

*Westinghouse Nuclear*‏ @WECNuclear 6h6 hours ago
Westinghouse and its customers, China State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation & CNNC Sanmen Nuclear Power Company Limited, announced today that Sanmen 1, the world’s first AP1000 nuclear power plant, has begun initial connection to the electrical grid.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## JSCh

*3rd-generation nuclear reactors start test run*
By Xu Hailin Source:Global Times Published: 2018/7/1 22:42:28

Two third-generation nuclear reactors began generating power last week in China, with experts saying it signals that China's nuclear power industry has overcome a number of technical difficulties.

The Taishan nuclear plant in South China's Guangdong Province using AP1000 technology and the Sanmen nuclear plant in East China's Zhejiang Province installed with evolutionary power reactors (EPR), are now conducting test runs and other experiments to confirm the reactors' safety before going fully online and adding power to the country's grid, the news website thepaper.cn reported on Saturday.

Although the two reactors had been hit by delays, China has learned lessons from the construction process and now has a reference to build additional nuclear power plants, which will accelerate the industry's development in the country, Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times on Sunday.

"As the most advanced reactors in the world, Taishan No.1 and Sanmen No.1 reactors are highly secure with optimized installation. Even hit by natural hazards such as an earthquake, they face a very small chance of being damaged," Lin said.

As of the first quarter in 2018, there were 38 nuclear power units in operation in the Chinese mainland with a combined installed capacity of 36.93 million kilowatts, according to data from the Chinese Nuclear Energy Association, the Xinhua News Agency reported.

Nuclear plants can provide air pollution-free energy at a lower cost to consumers, Lin said, noting they meet China's goal of reducing greenhouse gas emissions.

Although facing strong competition from other clean energy sources such as wind and solar power, nuclear energy could see cost advantages if future plants can be constructed at a lower cost, Lin added.

The security and safety of nuclear power has long been a concern for countries operating such plants especially after the 2011 nuclear disaster in Fukushima Prefecture, Japan, which forced 300,000 people to evacuate the region.

China ended its moratorium on the approval of nuclear power plants in June 2015, and approved the construction of eight nuclear power plants that year.

In 2016, no new plants were approved. In 2017 only one nuclear plant began construction at East China's Fujian Province, thepaper.cn reported.

Five reactors are expected to be completed this year, including those at Taishan and Sanmen, with a combined installed capacity of six million kilowatts. Six to eight new reactors are expected to be approved this year, according to thepaper.cn.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China’s Sanmen 2 cleared for fuel loading*
10 July 2018

*Unit 2 of the Sanmen nuclear power plant in China has received regulatory approval for fuel loading, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today. Unit 1 of the plant was connected to the grid on 30 June, becoming the world's first AP1000 to achieve grid connection and power generation.*






_Sanmen units 1 and 2 (Image: CNNC)_​
CNNC said the approval for fuel loading of unit 2 had been received from the National Nuclear Safety Administration on 4 July. The regulator had supervised the nuclear safety of the construction process and pre-loading tests at the unit, the results of which indicated that the reactor was ready for fuel loading, CNNC said.

The notice, published on the website of the Ministry of Ecology and Environment, states that CNNC must "strictly abide" by the requirements of technical specifications and quality management to ensure nuclear safety during fuel loading and operation of the unit after loading.

Conditions laid out in the report include a regular safety review to be conducted every ten years. It also says that the Final Safety Analysis Report and Emergency Plan for the unit should be "reviewed regularly" to reflect the latest technical and operational management requirements and be reported to the National Nuclear Safety Administration for approval.

Following fuel loading, the pre-commissioning stages will include, it says: first criticality; 5% rated power; 50% rated power; and 90% of rated power. On completion of these stages, the operator will then seek approval for commissioning the unit.

Hot tests at Sanmen 2 were completed in January and it is expected to begin operating by the end of this year.



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Chinas-Sanmen-2-cleared-for-fuel-loading-10071802.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Yangjiang 5 enters commercial operation*
13 July 2018

*Unit 5 of the Yangjiang nuclear power plant in China's Guangdong province has completed commissioning tests and now meets the conditions for entering commercial operation, China General Nuclear (CGN) announced yesterday. The unit is the first ACPR1000 reactor to be built and the first Chinese unit to feature a domestically-developed digital control system.*



_The control room of Yangjiang unit 5 (Image: YJNPC)_

The 1000 MWe CGN-designed pressurised water reactor achieved first criticality on 16 May and was connected to the grid on 23 May.

Since then, a series of commissioning tests have been conducted at the unit, including a load test run and a demonstration run lasting 168 hours. Although CGN must still obtain necessary permits and documentation, the unit can now be considered to be in commercial operation. Yangjiang 5 becomes the company's 21st power reactor in commercial operation, with a combined capacity of 22.778 GWe.

Six units are planned for the Yangjiang site. The first four units are CPR-1000s, with units 5 and 6 being ACPR-1000s. Unit 1 entered commercial operation in March 2015, with units 2, 3 and 4 following in June 2015, January 2016 and March 2017, respectively. First concrete for Yangjiang unit 5 was poured in September 2013, with that for unit 6 following three months later. All six reactors should be in operation by 2019.

According to CGN, once all six units are completed at Yangjiang, the plant will generate some 48 billion kWh of electricity annually. Compared with the equivalent generation using fossil fuels, the plant will reducing the consumption of standard coal by 14.83 million tonnes and carbon dioxide emissions by 38.78 million tonnes.

The plant is owned and operated by Yangjiang Nuclear Power Company Limited (YJNPC), which is 29% owned by CGN Power, 30% by CGN Power subsidiary GNIC, 7% by CGN Power associate company CGN Industry Investment Fund Phase I, 17% by Guangdong Yudean Group and 17% by Hong Kong-based power company CLP Holdings Limited.


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Yangjiang-5-enters-commercial-operation-1307184.html



Photo taken on June 29, 2018 shows the exterior of the fifth unit of the Yangjiang nuclear power plant in Yangjiang, south China's Guangdong Province. The fifth unit of the Yangjiang nuclear power plant is ready for commercial operation, said China General Nuclear Power Corp. (CGN), the owner of the plant, on Friday. (Xinhua)





​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's HT-6M tokamak Kicks off New Mission in Thailand, Pushing China-Thai Cooperation on Fusion Research*
Jul 23, 2018

China's HT-6M tokamak, developed by Institute of Plasma Physics, Hefei Institutes of Physical Science(or ASIPP) kicks off its new mission in Thailand, according to ASIPP's donation agreement with Thailand Institute of Nuclear Technology (or TINT), which is expected to boost China-Thai cooperation on fusion development.

The handed-over ceremony of the donated facility was held on "Science Island", where ASIPP is located, during Thailand's Princess Maha Chakri Sirindhorn's visit to Hefei on 15th July.

Last year, TINT and ASIPP signed cooperation agreement that ASIPP would donate its HT-6M tokamak to TINT as well as help Thai with the facility in terms of its installation, operation, and related technologies and talent cultivation.

And based on the increasingly deepening exchanges between the two sides, ASIPP would support Thai's establishment of its plasma physics and fusion research center.

HT-6M tokamak is one of four fusion devices developed by ASIPP, it has been operated for 18 years from 1984 to 2002 and has made great contribution to China's fusion development.

Answering the call of China's the Belt and Road initiative and Thai's National 4.0 Strategy, Chinese Academy of Sciences Innovation Cooperation Center in Bangkok, or CAS-ICC Bangkok was set up in Bangkok late year to promote sci-tech cooperation and scientific achievements commercialization.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Contract for recycled fuel for Chinese Candus*
08 August 2018

Canada's SNC-Lavalin is to supply its 37M Natural Uranium Equivalent (NUE) fuel to units 1 and 2 of the Qinshan Phase III nuclear power plant in China's Zhejiang province. The engineering service contract and a licensing agreement mark the first commercial use of the fuel - a mixture of depleted and recycled uranium - outside Canada.





The two Candu 6 reactors that make up Qinshan Phase III (Image: SNC-Lavalin)​
SNC-Lavalin said its work under the contract - signed with China National Nuclear Corporation subsidiary Third Qinshan Nuclear Power Company (TQNPC) - includes design definition, design verification, update of reactor nuclear design and safety case, regulatory support and licensing.

Candu pressurised heavy water reactors (PHWRs) are usually fuelled with natural uranium. Since 2008, Canada and China have proven, through an in-core irradiation demonstration in the Qinshan Phase III Candu 6 reactors, that NUE fuel can be used successfully as a natural uranium substitute. The first commercial demonstration of the use of fuel containing recovered uranium from used pressurised water reactor (PWR) fuel was in Qinshan Phase III unit 1. In March 2010, 12 NUE fuel bundles were inserted into the reactor, followed by a further 24 such fuel bundles. The trial use of the fuel ran for one year.

In August 2012, SNC-Lavalin subsidiary Candu Energy, the TQNPC, China North Nuclear Fuel Corporation and the Nuclear Power Institute of China agreed to expand their joint project to demonstrate the use of NUE fuel at the Qinshan plant.

SNC-Lavalin says that only a few changes are required to current operating Candu reactor designs, safety parameters and licensing case to use NUE as a substitute for natural uranium.

Sandy Taylor, the company's president for nuclear, said: "The landmark agreement between SNC-Lavalin and TQNPC will see the 37M fuel technology put into commercial use outside of Canada for the first time and takes advantage of the ample supply of depleted and recycled uranium in China."

He added, "A step closer to closing the fuel cycle, 37M technology enables better use of alternative fuels in existing Candu reactors. The two Qinshan Candu reactors are already two of the best performing reactors in China and adding 37M NUE fuel further improves their ability to continue to deliver that high performance."

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Contract-for-recycled-fuel-for-Chinese-Candus

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Today, Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit No. 1 received approval for fuel loading. The second AP1000 to do so after Sanmen-1.


海阳核电1号机组首次达到临界、2号机组开始装料
国家核电技术公司 Yesterday



_▲海阳核电厂（来源：山东核电）_
*8月8日
上午10时42分*
AP1000三代核电自主化依托项目海阳核电1号机组首次达到临界，机组正处于低功率状态稳定运行。后续，在完成一系列低功率物理试验后，机组将进行首次汽轮机带核冲转与并网工作。
*
下午3时26分*
经国家核安全局和生态环境部华东核与辐射安全监督站批准，海阳核电2号机组首次装料正式开始。至此，海阳核电一期工程两台机组全部进入带核运行阶段。

*Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit 1 reached first criticality, and Unit 2 started fuel loading*
National Nuclear Power Technology Corporation, Yesterday

On August 8

At 8:42 am
The AP1000 third-generation nuclear power Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit 1 reached its criticality for the first time, and the unit is operating in a low-power state. Subsequently, after completing a series of low-power physical tests, the unit will carry out its first nuclear driven steam turbine run and grid-connected work.

At 3:26 pm
Approved by the National Nuclear Safety Administration and the East China Nuclear and Radiation Safety Supervision Station of the Ministry of Ecology and Environment, the first loading of Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit 2 officially began. At this point, the two units of the first phase of Haiyang Nuclear Power Project all entered the nuclear operation phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Reactor internals en route to demo Hualong One unit*
> 11 April 2018
> 
> *The reactor internals for the demonstration Hualong One being constructed as unit 5 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province have been shipped from the manufacturing plant in Shanghai. The unit is scheduled to be completed next year.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The reactor internals for Fuqing 5 leave the factory (Image: CNNC)_ ​The reactor internals were designed by China Nuclear Power Research and Design Institute and manufactured by the Shanghai No.1 Machine Tool Plant. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today that the components left the manufacturing plant yesterday for the construction site.
> 
> Reactor internals are the major structures within a reactor vessel that have one or more functions such as supporting the core, maintaining fuel alignment, directing primary coolant flow, providing radiation shields for the reactor vessel, and guiding in-core instrumentation.
> 
> CNNC noted that the reactor internals "are components in the nuclear island main equipment that are difficult to manufacture, require long processing cycles, and require high assembly precision".
> 
> The control rod drive mechanism for use at Fuqing 5 passed factory acceptance tests on 15 March. The ML-B type drive mechanism was independently developed by CNNC China Nuclear Power Research and Design Institute and fully domestically manufactured by Shanghai No.1 Machine Tool Plant, CNNC said.
> 
> Fuqing 5's reactor pressure vessel was installed on 28 January. The vessel completed hydraulic pressure tests in April last year. Those tests confirmed the integrity of the vessel's welds and seals.
> 
> In November 2014, CNNC announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One PWR design, marking its first deployment. The company had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in April 2015.
> 
> The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May that year, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. The dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May last year. Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively.
> 
> _Researched and written
> by World Nuclear News
> 
> _
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/N...n-route-to-demo-Hualong-One-unit-1104185.html


*Fuqing 5 enters system commissioning phase*
09 August 2018

Installation of the control room has been completed at the demonstration Hualong One being constructed as unit 5 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province.





The completed control room of Fuqing 5 (Image: CNI23)​
The final display panel of the control room was installed on the morning of 4 August, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Company announced on 7 August. The company said this was six days ahead of schedule and marks the reactor's transition from the installation phase to the system commissioning phase.

In November 2014, China National Nuclear Corporation announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, marking its first deployment. The company had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in April 2015.

The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May that year, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. The dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May last year and the reactor pressure vessel was installed in January this year.

Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively.

Construction of two Hualong One (HPR1000) units is also under way at China General Nuclear's Fangchenggang plant in the Guangxi Autonomous Region. Those units are also expected to start up in 2019 and 2020. Two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022. The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Fuqing-5-enters-system-commissioning-phase

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

From weibo,

中国核电_CNNP 
27分钟前 来自 小米Max2 大屏大电量
8月14日下午2点10分，AP1000全球首堆——三门核电1号机组首次达到100%满功率运行。

*China National Nuclear Power_CNNP
27 minutes ago from Xiaomi Max2 *
At 2:10 pm on August 14, the world's first AP1000 reactor, the Sanmen nuclear power unit 1, reached 100% full power for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese research reactor sets operational record*
14 August 2018

The China Advanced Research Reactor (CARR) has been operated continuously at high-power for 14 days, setting a new operational record for the 60 MWt light-water tank-in-pool type unit. During this period, the research reactor completed its first batch of irradiation tasks.





The China Advanced Research Reactor (Image: CIAE)​
The CARR reactor was operated stably at a power level of 30 MW between 25 July and 7 August, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced yesterday.

The reactor - at the China Institute of Atomic Energy's (CIAE's) site in the Fangshan district of Beijing - is a sophisticated light-water tank type unit with a heavy water reflector. CIAE - a unit of CNNC - describes CARR as one of the most advanced of its type, both in Asia and throughout the world. In the course of designing and constructing the reactor, CIAE has been involved in developing, amongst other things, fuel elements, reactor components such as the reactor vessel, control rod drive mechanisms, digital control systems and other applications. The project boasts an equipment localisation rate of 90%.

The CARR project was formally approved by the government in July 1997. Construction of the reactor began in August 2002. CARR achieved first criticality on 13 May 2010 and reached full power for 72 hours on 13 March 2012.

According to the website of the Chinese Neutron Scattering Society, CARR is waiting for official permission to start regular operation. The reactor is expected to be operated for 12 cycles per year, each cycle lasting 10-20 days.

The multifunctional reactor will be used for research in fields such as nuclear physics and chemistry, neutron scattering experiments, testing of reactor materials and nuclear fuels, neutron activation analysis, and for the production of radioactive isotopes and neutron-doped silicon.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Chinese-research-reactor-sets-operational-record

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> CNEA中国核能
> 今天 15:49 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 8月17日9时50分，海阳核电1号机组首次并网成功，各项技术指标均符合设计要求、机组状态良好。


*China Nuclear Energy Association
Today 15:49 from weibo.com*
At 9:50 on August 17, Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit No. 1 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time. All technical indicators met the design requirements and the unit status was good.



> CNEA中国核能
> 今天 15:49 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 2018年8月17日12时07分，三门核电2号机组首次达到临界状态，标志着该机组正式进入带功率运行状态，向后续并网发电和商业运行迈出了新的一步。


*China Nuclear Energy Association
Today 15:49 from weibo.com*
At 12:07 on August 17, 2018, Unit 2 of Sanmen Nuclear Power Station reached critical state for the first time, marking the official entry of the unit into power operation, which took a new step toward subsequent grid-connected power generation and commercial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*First steam generator for Karachi 3*
21 August 2018

The first steam generator has been hoisted into place at Pakistan's Karachi unit 3, using an improved version of the "pre-introduction" method, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced.





Karachi 3's first steam generator is hoisted into place (Image: CNNC)​
CNNC said its new method using an E-frame to "flip" the component can improve efficiency and safety, as well as reducing labour intensity and reducing the chance of human error, compared with the traditional "fixed bracket" installation. The technique further improves the safety and economy of the "pre-introduction" construction method - where the main reactor equipment is installed before the dome of the containment building - which CNNC first used in a reactor of this type at Karachi 2.

The process of preparing, orientating, lifting and hoisting Karachi 3's steam generator into the nuclear island reactor building took just over five hours to complete.

Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively, when they will add a further 2322 MWe to Pakistan's existing nuclear generation capacity of 1355 MWe from five operating units: a small pressurised heavy water reactor at Karachi, and four Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors at Chashma. A third 1161 MWe Hualong One unit is planned for construction at Chashma.

Four Hualong One units - also known as HPR1000 - are under construction in China. Fanchenggang 3 and 4 and Fuqing 5 and 6 are all expected to enter commercial operation in 2019-2020.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/First-steam-generator-for-Karachi-3

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

> 中国核电_CNNP
> 8月24日 18:30 来自 小米Max2 大屏大电量
> 8月24日17时22分，三门核电2号机组首次并网成功。


*China National Nuclear Power_CNNP
August 24th 18:30 from Xiaomi Max2 *
At 17:22 on August 24, the Sanmen nuclear power unit No. 2 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Vessel installed at second Pakistani Hualong One*
06 September 2018
The pressure vessel for the Chinese-designed Hualong One reactor under construction as unit 3 of Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant has been hoisted into place.






The vessel is hoisted into place in Karachi 3's reactor building (Image: CNNC)​
The component was put into place within the unit's reactor building at 8:19am yesterday, China National Nuclear Corporation announced today. It said the milestone marked the unit's entry into the "full installation phase of key components".

The pressure vessel was independently designed by China Nuclear Power Research & Design Institute and was produced by China First Heavy Machinery Company Limited.

The installation of the pressure vessel followed that of the unit's three steam generators. CNNC noted that all four components had been installed within just 19 days, providing "a useful reference for the construction of other similar power stations".

The vessel and steam generators were all installed using CNNC's new method using an E-frame to "flip" the components. It said this method can improve efficiency and safety, as well as reducing labour intensity and reducing the chance of human error, compared with the traditional "fixed bracket" installation. The technique further improves the safety and economy of the "pre-introduction" construction method - where the main reactor equipment is installed before the dome of the containment building - which CNNC first used in a reactor of this type at Karachi 2.

Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively, when they will add a further 2322 MWe to Pakistan's existing nuclear generation capacity of 1355 MWe from five operating units: a small pressurised heavy water reactor at Karachi, and four Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors at Chashma. A third 1161 MWe Hualong One unit is planned for construction at Chashma.

Four Hualong One units - also known as HPR1000 - are under construction in China. Fanchenggang 3 and 4 and Fuqing 5 and 6 are all expected to enter commercial operation in 2019-2020.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC completes design of district heating reactor*
07 September 2018

The preliminary design of the Yanlong swimming pool-type low-temperature reactor for district heating has been completed, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced yesterday.





A model of the Yanlong reactor (Image: CNNC)​
CNNC launched its independently researched and developed Yanlong reactor (referred to as the DHR-400) for district heating in November 2017. The move came shortly after the "49-2" pool-type light-water reactor developed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy continuously supplied heat for 168 hours.

CNNC said the Yanlong reactor - which an output of 400 MWt - has been developed based upon the company's safe and stable operation of pool-type experimental reactors over the past 50 years. It said the Yanlong is a "safe, economical and green reactor product targeting the demand for heating in northern cities". The reactor can be operated under low temperatures and normal pressures. It can be constructed near urban areas due to the zero risk of a meltdown and lack of emissions. In addition, the reactor is easy to decommission. The Yanlong "represents a relatively modest investment", according to CNNC.

"It's an effective way to improve China's energy resource structure by utilising nuclear energy for district heating, and to ease the increasing pressures on energy supplies," CNNC said. "Nuclear energy heating could also reduce emissions, especially as a key technological measure to combat haze during winter in northern China. Thus, it can benefit the environment and people's health in the long run."

The company added, "It can be constructed either inner land or on the coast, making it an especially good fit for northern inland areas, and it has an expected lifespan of around 60 years. In terms of costs, the thermal price is far superior to gas, and is comparably economical with coal and combined heat and power (CHP)."

The Chinese government has made clean-energy heating a priority. Last year, the authorities issued guidance on clean heating in winter in northern China. The National Energy Administration released a five-year plan, covering 2017-2021, highlighting the innovation of clean heating technology and consideration of nuclear heating.

Research work in China on the possible application of nuclear heat began in the early 1980s. During 1983-1984, the Institute of Nuclear Energy and Technology (INET) at Tsinghua University used its existing pool-type test reactor to provide space heat for nearby buildings. Meanwhile two types of nuclear heating reactors - one a deep pool type, the other a vessel type - were developed by INET. The vessel type reactor was selected as the main development direction. Construction of a 5 MWt experimental nuclear heating reactor (NHR5) at INET began in 1986 and was completed in 1989. The larger, demonstration-scale NHR200-II was developed from this.

A feasibility study on constructing China's first nuclear plant for district heating is being carried out by China General Nuclear and Tsinghua University. The plant would use the domestically-developed NHR200-II low-temperature heating reactor technology.

Small modular reactors (SMRs) will be used in the future not just for electrical generation but also for providing heating, Mingguang Zheng - president of Shanghai Nuclear Engineering Research & Design Institute and senior vice president of State Nuclear Power Technology Company - said today at the _World Nuclear Association Symposium 2018_.

He said China's current use of fossil fuels to provide heating creates very serious air pollution during the winter months. "To prevent air pollution and to enhance human life, we think that nuclear power, especially the use of nuclear energy to supply district heating, is very important," Zheng said.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CGN unit to boost mine output*
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-08-31 10:57















A technician works in the dispatch room in China General Nuclear Power Corp's Husab Uranium Mine in west Namibia. [Photo/Xinhua]

Subsidiary to ramp up throughput to ensure uranium facility reaches its designed capacity

The uranium subsidiary of China General Nuclear Power Corp, the country's largest nuclear operator, has said the company's Husab Uranium Mine located in Namibia will continue to be optimized this year.

The company said it will ramp up its throughput to ensure the mine reaches its design capacity this year.

The Namibian Husab Uranium Mine, the third-largest uranium mine in the world and China's largest investment project in Africa, has been constantly increasing output since it came online in late 2016. The project, lauded as a paragon of Sino-African cooperation for injecting long-term vitality into the Namibian economy, saw its output exceed 1,000 metric tons in 2017.

Taurus Mineral Ltd, an entity owned by a subsidiary of CGN called Uranium Resources Co Ltd and the China-Africa Development Fund, holds a 90 percent share in the mine and the Namibian state-owned mining company Epangelo has 10 percent.

In addition to Namibia, the company has also signed agreements with uranium-producing countries including Kazakhstan, Australia and Canada.

Namibia is the fourth-largest producer of uranium in the world after Kazakhstan, Canada and Australia. Uranium is considered to be one of six mineral resources of strategic importance by the Namibian government.

The country has two significant uranium mines capable of providing 10 percent of the world's output, according to the world nuclear association. Industry insiders believe Chinese-African cooperation on uranium resources is a win-win solution and it is also strategically important for China to secure fuel resources, given its ambitious nuclear power generation expansion plans.

Joseph Jacobelli, a senior analyst of Asian utilities and infrastructure at Bloomberg Intelligence in Hong Kong, said China's demand for uranium resources for nuclear power generators will increase in the mid to long term, considering the sharp rise in the number of nuclear reactors in the country.

This will in turn help with China's energy security, he said.

The company has for years maintained double-digit growth, with total assets increasing 22.1 percent year-on-year to reach 635.2 billion yuan ($99.2 billion) last year.

The company's sales revenue and profits rose 29.3 percent and 15.3 percent year-on-year, respectively in 2017.

Electricity generated by clean energy from CGN increased 20 percent to 211.9 billion kilowatt-hours in 2017, the equivalent of 66.13 million tons of standard coal, thus reducing carbon dioxide emissions by 160 million tons, and nitrogen oxide and sulfur dioxide emissions each by 320,000 tons, it said.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=476903016119233




*State Power Investment Corp*
13 September at 15:18 · 

The Main Pump for #AP1000 #Nuclear Power Station Becomes Made-in-China

On September 11, all product tests and the post-testoverhauling of the first AP1000 canned motor main pump jointly produced by Shenyang Blower Works Group Nuclear Pump Co., Ltd. and Harbin Electric Power Equipment Co., Ltd. were successfully completed.The test data shows that all the performance parametersof the main pump meet the requirements of the main pump design specification, and the overall overhauling indicators meet the relevant requirements.

The success of this main pump test indicates that domestic enterprises have been fully equipped with the capability of manufacturinglocalizedAP1000 canned motor main pumps, which provides strong guarantee for the supply of the localized main pumps of CAP series power plants.

Main pump is one of the key equipments of NPPs and plays an important role in the safe and reliable operation of NPPs reactor system.

State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation (SNPTC) is in charge of the introduction and assimilation of AP1000 technology. So far,four AP1000 units(Sanmen No. 1 andNo. 2 units, Haiyang No. 1 andNo. 2 units) of the self-reliant program of Gen III NP have all entered into the nuclear operation state. Sanmen No. 1 unit is expected to achieve commercial operation in the near future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Hualong One simulator ready for operator training*
17 September 2018

The first full-scope simulator for the Chinese-developed Hualong One reactor has been delivered to the Fuqing nuclear power plant, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced on 14 September.





The Hualong One full-scope simulator at the Fuqing plant (Image: CNNC)​
Simulators are a vital piece of equipment for training plant operators, both at the start of their careers and for their continuing training.

CNNC said the new simulator passed the acceptance test and was officially delivered 115 days in advance of schedule. Experts concluded that all the indicators of the Hualong One full-scope simulator meet the relevant functional and performance requirements, it added, and the simulator is now ready to be used to train reactor operators.

Developed by CNNC subsidiary Wuhan Nuclear Power Operation Technology Company Limited, the simulator uses a variety of international advanced technologies to simulate the operation of a nuclear power plant, both under normal and emergency conditions. It uses the latest platform and software to which CNNC Wuhan has complete independent intellectual property rights.

The simulator exactly replicates the control room of Fuqing unit 5 - the first of two demonstration Hualong One units at the site in China's Fujian province.

Installation of the control room at Fuqing 5 was completed last month. The final display panel of the control room was installed on 4 August, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Company announced on 7 August. The company said this was six days ahead of schedule and marked the reactor's transition from the installation phase to the system commissioning phase.

In November 2014, CNNC announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, marking its first deployment. It had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in April 2015.

The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May that year, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. The dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May last year and the reactor pressure vessel was installed in January this year.

Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively.

Construction of two Hualong One (HPR1000) units is also under way at China General Nuclear's Fangchenggang plant in the Guangxi Autonomous Region. Those units are also expected to start up in 2019 and 2020. Two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022. The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 中国核电_CNNP
> 今天 09:26 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 9月21日凌晨3点57分，中核集团旗下三门核电1号机组顺利完成168小时满功率连续运行考核，机组具备投入商业运行条件，这也是全球首台具备商运条件的AP1000核电机组。至此，中核集团旗下上市公司中国核电运行核电机组达到19台，控股在役装机容量增至16716兆瓦。


*China National Nuclear Corporation
Today 09:26 from weibo.com*
At 3:57 am on September 21, China National Nuclear Corporation's Sanmen Nuclear Power Unit No. 1 successfully completed the 168-hour full-power continuous operation assessment, and the unit was put into commercial operation conditions. This is also the world's first AP1000 nuclear power unit with commercial conditions. So far, China National Nuclear Corporation's listed companies have reached 19 nuclear power units in China, and the installed capacity in the holdings has increased to 16,716 megawatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China starts mass production of HTGR fuel elements *
> _ Source: Xinhua_|_ 2017-07-17 21:49:04_|_Editor: Zhang Dongmiao_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOHHOT, July 17 (Xinhua) -- The world's first production line for high-temperature gas-cooled reactor (HTGR) fuel elements has started mass production at China North Nuclear Fuel, headquartered in Baotou in northern China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region.
> 
> The 200,000 spherical fuel elements were made Monday, marking a transition from a test production line to an industrial one, according to Wang Shoujun, president of China National Nuclear Corporation, parent company of China North Nuclear Fuel.
> 
> China is cementing its leading position as a manufacturer of HTGR fuel elements, Wang said.
> 
> With a designed capacity of 300,000 spherical fuel elements per year, the production line will provide fuel for the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant being built at Shidaowan, near Rongcheng city in Shandong Province.
> 
> China has independent intellectual property rights for the production line, which was put into operation in 2016. The HTGR is best known for its inherent safety design.


China CCTV report that the first high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project entered the fuel system commissioning stage




​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China signs up to four new units from Russia*
> 08 June 2018
> 
> *Russia and China have signed four agreements envisaging the construction of four VVER-1200 units at Xudabao and Tianwan, cooperation in the CFR-600 fast reactor pilot project, and supply of the RITEG (Radioisotope Thermoelectric Generator) parts for China's lunar exploration programme. The signing ceremony was held today in Beijing and attended by Russian President Vladimir Putin and Chinese President Xi Jinping.*
> 
> Two of the deals aim for construction of two units at a greenfield site in Xudabao and two at Tianwan (units 7 and 8). Russia will supply the VVER-1200 reactors and all related equipment.
> 
> Rosatom Director General Alexey Likhachov said that over the course of "longstanding cooperation with our reliable partners" - China's Atomic Energy Authority, the National Energy Administration, and the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) - "we have created an unprecedented level of trust".
> 
> The third agreement envisages the supply of equipment, fuel, and services for the CNNC-developed CFR-600 fast reactor pilot project. The fourth concerns the supply of radionuclide heat units (UHR) used as parts of radioisotope thermoelectric generators to power equipment in China's space programme, for use in lunar exploration in particular, Rosatom said.
> 
> The Tianwan units 1 and 2 were started up in 2007 and generate more than 15 terawatt hours of electricity every year. Unit 3 was connected to the grid on 30 December and is scheduled to enter commercial operation later this year.
> 
> The design of the Tianwan plant is based on Russia's AES-91 project with a VVER-1000 reactor, which fully meets the requirements of current Chinese, Russian, and International Atomic Energy Agency regulations, Rosatom said. Construction of the plant is being carried out by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation (JNPC) in cooperation with Russia's Atomstroyexport. JNPC is a joint venture between CNNC (50%), China Power Investment Corporation (30%) and Jiangsu Guoxin Group (20%).
> 
> The State Council gave its approval for the third phase of the Tianwan plant (units 5 and 6) - both featuring Chinese-designed 1080 MWe ACPR1000 reactors - on 16 December 2015. First safety-related concrete was poured for unit 5 later that month and for unit 6 in September 2016. Unit 5 is expected to enter commercial operation in December 2020 and unit 6 in October 2021.
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-Russia-to-build-four-VVER1200-units-in-China-08061802.html





> 中国核电_CNNP
> 今天 15:19 来自 小米Max2 大屏大电量
> 9月30日14时27分，#国庆#前夕，中国核电投资控股的田湾核电站4号机组堆芯实现首次临界，标志着该机组进入带核功率运行状态，向祖国母亲69岁生日献礼。


China National Nuclear Power posted on weibo that at 14:27 on September 30, Unit 4 of Tianwan Nuclear Power Station entered first criticality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Dome installed at Karachi unit 3*
01 October 2018
The dome of Karachi unit 3 in Pakistan has been lifted into place, marking the transition from civil construction to equipment installation at the Hualong One unit.






Karachi 3's dome is lifted into place (Image: CNNC)​
Karachi 2 and 3 are the first export of China's Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, with construction of unit 2 beginning in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively.

Karachi 3's dome - 23.4 metres high, with a diameter of 46.8 metres and weighing about 388 tonnes - was hoisted into place in the morning of 29 September, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said. The unit's nuclear island was completed in June, and "pre-introduction" of major components, including the reactor pressure vessel and steam generators, was completed earlier in September. Unit 3's nuclear island was completed in a shorter time than it took to complete the same work for unit 2.

In addition to the two units under construction at Karachi, four Hualong One units - also known as HPR1000 - are being built in China. Fanchenggang 3 and 4 and Fuqing 5 and 6 are all expected to enter commercial operation in 2019-2020.

Pakistan currently has 1355 MWe of nuclear generating capacity from five operating units: a small pressurised heavy water reactor at Karachi, and four Chinese-designed pressurised water reactors at Chashma. A third 1161 MWe Hualong One unit is planned for construction at Chashma.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Dome-installed-at-Pakistan-nuclear-plant

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China CCTV report that the first high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project entered the fuel system commissioning stage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*HTR-PM steam generator passes pressure tests*
02 October 2018
The first steam generator for China's demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) has completed air pressure tests, confirming its integrity, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced.






Testing of the HTR-PM steam generator (Image: CNNC)​
The test was completed on 29 September, one month ahead of schedule, CNNC said. Completion of the test "indicates that China has fully mastered the design and manufacture" of steam generators for high-temperature gas-cooled reactors, according to the company.

Work began on the demonstration HTR-PM unit - which features two small reactors and a turbine - at China Huaneng's Shidaowan site in December 2012. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units together with CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology, which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.

The demonstration plant's twin HTR-PM reactors will drive a single 210 MWe turbine. Helium gas will be used as the primary circuit coolant. The steam generator transfers heat from helium coolant to a water/steam loop. The design temperature of the HTR-PM reaches 750°C. "The overall structure is very complex, and the requirements for raw materials and manufacturing processes are extremely high," said CNNC.

The pressure vessel of the first reactor was installed within the unit's containment building in March 2016. The vessel - about 25 metres in height and weighing about 700 tonnes - was manufactured by Shanghai Electric Nuclear Power Equipment. The second reactor pressure vessel was installed later that year.

The first of the graphite moderator spheres was loaded within the core of the first reactor in April last year. In July, the thermal hydraulic parameters of the steam generator were validated. The demonstration HTR-PM is expected to be connected to the grid and start electricity generation this year.

A further 18 such HTR-PM units are proposed at Shidaowan.

Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units. Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are under way for Sanmen, Zhejiang province; Ruijin, Jiangxi province; Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province; and Bai'an, Guangdong province.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/HTR-PM-steam-generator-passes-pressure-tests

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*US to restrict nuclear technology exports to China - Channel NewsAsia*
12 Oct 2018 04:52AM (Updated: 12 Oct 2018 08:58AM)

WASHINGTON: The United States said on Thursday (Oct 11) that it will increasingly restrict civilian nuclear exports to China as President Donald Trump vowed a hard line on trade, bluntly warning not to think Americans are "stupid."

The US Energy Department said it would make it more difficult to ship nuclear technology to China, one of the few growing markets for new plants as the Asian economy tries to meet rising electricity demand through low-carbon sources.

"The United States cannot ignore the national security implications of China's efforts to obtain nuclear technology outside of established processes of US-China civil nuclear cooperation," Energy Secretary Rick Perry said in a statement.

The measures are the latest salvo in a widening US drive to pressure China, with the Trump administration recently slapping US$250 billion in tariffs on goods from the Asian power.

The Energy Department said it would not end exports to China but would show greater scrutiny and that there "will be a presumption of denial" for new licences related to the state-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp.

The company was indicted last year along with a naturalized US citizen on charges of conspiring to develop sensitive nuclear material with US know-how without going through the required approval process.


The US already carefully reviews nuclear exports through the Energy Department's so-called Part 810 authorisations, which verify if the technology goes to peaceful use and will not be sent to a third country.

"For decades China has maintained a concerted, central government-run strategy to acquire nuclear technology to gain economic advantage," a US official said on condition of anonymity.

The United States last year shipped US$170 million in nuclear exports to China, according to official figures. A 2017 Commerce Department report ranked China as the second largest market for US nuclear exporters, second only to Britain.

"We understand that the US industry may suffer in the short term from this decision," the official said.

"However, China's concerted effort to emulate and displace US nuclear products could cause the permanent loss of global markets and domestic jobs in the long run," he said.

'AMERICANS ARE NOT STUPID PEOPLE'

Former president Barack Obama in 2015 signed off on an extension of nuclear cooperation between the United States and China, with his administration arguing that Beijing had moved to tighten controls as part of renewal negotiations.

Relations between the world's two largest economies have soured sharply, however, with Trump earlier on Thursday vowing to inflict economic pain on China if it does not blink in a trade war.

"They lived too well for too long and, frankly, I guess they think that the Americans are stupid people. Americans are not stupid people," Trump said in an interview on "Fox and Friends."

The mogul-turned-president boasted that his tariffs had already "had a big impact."

"Their economy has gone down very substantially," he said. "I have a lot more to do if I want to do it. I don't want to do it but they have to come to the table."

Trump is pressing China to improve trading conditions for US products and to end what US businesses say is widespread theft of their intellectual property.

China has responded by imposing counter tariffs, which the Trump administration alleges show political interference by targeting products from key states in next month's congressional elections.

The International Monetary Fund this week cited the trade war as it lowered its 2019 growth forecast for China, which is set to see its slowest expansion since 1990. The IMF also lowered estimates for the United States and the global economy as a whole.

Trump renewed his charge that past presidents Obama and George W. Bush "let China get out of control" through the massive US imports of manufactured goods.

"We have helped rebuild China more than any other factor. We have helped rebuild it. I said it's over."

Source: AFP/de

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China National Nuclear Corporation
> Today 09:26 from weibo.com*
> At 3:57 am on September 21, China National Nuclear Corporation's Sanmen Nuclear Power Unit No. 1 successfully completed the 168-hour full-power continuous operation assessment, and the unit was put into commercial operation conditions. This is also the world's first AP1000 nuclear power unit with commercial conditions. So far, China National Nuclear Corporation's listed companies have reached 19 nuclear power units in China, and the installed capacity in the holdings has increased to 16,716 megawatts.







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=489280471548154




*State Power Investment Corp

Provisional Acceptance Certificate for Sanmen NPP Unit 1 Signed and Issued*

On October 11, the signing ceremony of provisional acceptance certificate (PAC) for Sanmen NPP Unit 1 was held in Sanmen, Zhejiang Province, China. Sanmen Nuclear Power Companyrespectively signed the provisional acceptance certificate with State Power Investment Corporation Limited (SPIC), Westinghouse Electric Corporation, State Nuclear Power Engineering Company (a subsidiary company of SPIC), and other parties.

The signing of the PAC marks that all devices of Sanmen NPP Unit 1 under the contract are under normal operation and the unit performance guarantee value has reached the contractual requirements.As the general contractor of nuclear island, SPIC has completed all contractual obligations. It also shows that the construction parties enable the performance and reliability of Sanmen NPP Unit 1 to fully meet the design requirements, laying a solid foundation for the follow-up provisional acceptance, formal acceptance, overall completion acceptance and other work concerning the 4 units of the project.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *US to restrict nuclear technology exports to China - Channel NewsAsia*
> 12 Oct 2018 04:52AM (Updated: 12 Oct 2018 08:58AM)
> 
> WASHINGTON: The United States said on Thursday (Oct 11) that it will increasingly restrict civilian nuclear exports to China as President Donald Trump vowed a hard line on trade, bluntly warning not to think Americans are "stupid."
> 
> The US Energy Department said it would make it more difficult to ship nuclear technology to China, one of the few growing markets for new plants as the Asian economy tries to meet rising electricity demand through low-carbon sources.
> 
> "The United States cannot ignore the national security implications of China's efforts to obtain nuclear technology outside of established processes of US-China civil nuclear cooperation," Energy Secretary Rick Perry said in a statement.
> 
> The measures are the latest salvo in a widening US drive to pressure China, with the Trump administration recently slapping US$250 billion in tariffs on goods from the Asian power.
> 
> The Energy Department said it would not end exports to China but would show greater scrutiny and that there "will be a presumption of denial" for new licences related to the state-owned China General Nuclear Power Corp.
> 
> The company was indicted last year along with a naturalized US citizen on charges of conspiring to develop sensitive nuclear material with US know-how without going through the required approval process.
> 
> 
> The US already carefully reviews nuclear exports through the Energy Department's so-called Part 810 authorisations, which verify if the technology goes to peaceful use and will not be sent to a third country.
> 
> "For decades China has maintained a concerted, central government-run strategy to acquire nuclear technology to gain economic advantage," a US official said on condition of anonymity.
> 
> The United States last year shipped US$170 million in nuclear exports to China, according to official figures. A 2017 Commerce Department report ranked China as the second largest market for US nuclear exporters, second only to Britain.
> 
> "We understand that the US industry may suffer in the short term from this decision," the official said.
> 
> "However, China's concerted effort to emulate and displace US nuclear products could cause the permanent loss of global markets and domestic jobs in the long run," he said.
> 
> 'AMERICANS ARE NOT STUPID PEOPLE'
> 
> Former president Barack Obama in 2015 signed off on an extension of nuclear cooperation between the United States and China, with his administration arguing that Beijing had moved to tighten controls as part of renewal negotiations.
> 
> Relations between the world's two largest economies have soured sharply, however, with Trump earlier on Thursday vowing to inflict economic pain on China if it does not blink in a trade war.
> 
> "They lived too well for too long and, frankly, I guess they think that the Americans are stupid people. Americans are not stupid people," Trump said in an interview on "Fox and Friends."
> 
> The mogul-turned-president boasted that his tariffs had already "had a big impact."
> 
> "Their economy has gone down very substantially," he said. "I have a lot more to do if I want to do it. I don't want to do it but they have to come to the table."
> 
> Trump is pressing China to improve trading conditions for US products and to end what US businesses say is widespread theft of their intellectual property.
> 
> China has responded by imposing counter tariffs, which the Trump administration alleges show political interference by targeting products from key states in next month's congressional elections.
> 
> The International Monetary Fund this week cited the trade war as it lowered its 2019 growth forecast for China, which is set to see its slowest expansion since 1990. The IMF also lowered estimates for the United States and the global economy as a whole.
> 
> Trump renewed his charge that past presidents Obama and George W. Bush "let China get out of control" through the massive US imports of manufactured goods.
> 
> "We have helped rebuild China more than any other factor. We have helped rebuild it. I said it's over."
> 
> Source: AFP/de


*USA announces China export policy*
12 October 2018

The US Department of Energy (DOE) has established a new policy framework on civil nuclear cooperation with China, following a government policy review led by the US National Security Council. The policy covers exports of technology, equipment and components, and material to China.





Westinghouse-designed AP1000s at Sanmen, China (Image: Westinghouse)​
The policy guidance sets out a "clear framework" for the disposition of the DOE's authorisation requests for transfers to China under Part 810 of Title 10 of the Code of Federal Regulations (10 CFR part 810), currently on hold because of military diversion and proliferation concerns, the DOE said yesterday.

The DOE said the efforts are necessary "to strike an appropriate balance between the long-term risk to US national security and economic interests, as well as the immediate impact to the US nuclear industrial base".

For exports of technology, there will be a presumption of approval, contingent on end-user checks, for amendments or extensions for existing authorisations for technology transferred before 1 January 2018, with the exception of light water small modular reactors (SMR) and non-light water advanced reactors. New technology transfers for operational safety are also presumed approved, with certain contingencies, as are transfers required to support the sale of commercially available items.

There is a presumption of denial for exports related to light water SMRs, non-light water advanced reactors, new technology transfers after 1 January 2018 and any transfer to China General Nuclear (CGN) and/or its subsidiaries or related entities. Exports to non-CGN intermediaries and end users will be reviewed on a case-by-case basis, with risks including those to US national and economic security balanced against the economic and strategic benefits the export might provide.

For equipment and components, there is presumed approval for requests for exports to support continued projects such as the construction of AP1000s and "major identical components" similar in type and technology level to those commonly available; and for SMRs and advanced reactors with no technology transfer other than installation and operation. There is a presumption of denial for requests related to "direct competition with the United States" such as the Hualong One reactor, and for any transfer to CGN and its subsidiaries and related companies.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/US-announces-China-export-policy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

JSCh said:


> *USA announces China export policy*
> 12 October 2018
> 
> The US Department of Energy (DOE) has established a new policy framework on civil nuclear cooperation with China, following a government policy review led by the US National Security Council. The policy covers exports of technology, equipment and components, and material to China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westinghouse-designed AP1000s at Sanmen, China (Image: Westinghouse)​
> The policy guidance sets out a "clear framework" for the disposition of the DOE's authorisation requests for transfers to China under Part 810 of Title 10 of the Code of Federal Regulations (10 CFR part 810), currently on hold because of military diversion and proliferation concerns, the DOE said yesterday.
> 
> The DOE said the efforts are necessary "to strike an appropriate balance between the long-term risk to US national security and economic interests, as well as the immediate impact to the US nuclear industrial base".
> 
> For exports of technology, there will be a presumption of approval, contingent on end-user checks, for amendments or extensions for existing authorisations for technology transferred before 1 January 2018, with the exception of light water small modular reactors (SMR) and non-light water advanced reactors. New technology transfers for operational safety are also presumed approved, with certain contingencies, as are transfers required to support the sale of commercially available items.
> 
> There is a presumption of denial for exports related to light water SMRs, non-light water advanced reactors, new technology transfers after 1 January 2018 and any transfer to China General Nuclear (CGN) and/or its subsidiaries or related entities. Exports to non-CGN intermediaries and end users will be reviewed on a case-by-case basis, with risks including those to US national and economic security balanced against the economic and strategic benefits the export might provide.
> 
> For equipment and components, there is presumed approval for requests for exports to support continued projects such as the construction of AP1000s and "major identical components" similar in type and technology level to those commonly available; and for SMRs and advanced reactors with no technology transfer other than installation and operation. There is a presumption of denial for requests related to "direct competition with the United States" such as the Hualong One reactor, and for any transfer to CGN and its subsidiaries and related companies.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/US-announces-China-export-policy



That will be helpful for China, further justifying the efforts to decouple from the US and achieve independence in every major industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's CGN: 'No US technology used in the UK nuclear power project'*
CGTN
2018-10-13 17:56 GMT+8




State-run China General Nuclear Power Corp (CGN), a leading developer of reactors in the country, said on Saturday that no American technology will be used in its proposed project in Britain.

CGN and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) are jointly promoting an advanced third-generation reactor known as the Hualong One to overseas clients. CGN aims to deploy the technology at a proposed nuclear project in Bradwell in England.

On Thursday, amid growing trade tensions, the US Department of Energy said it was tightening controls on civil nuclear technology exports to China to prevent military use or other unauthorized purposes.

CGN came under US scrutiny again last year with a National Security Council-led review of China's efforts to obtain nuclear material, equipment, and advanced technology from American companies, US government officials told reporters on Thursday.



CGN posted a statement on Saturday. There is currently no official English translation. /Screenshot via Weibo

"We do not understand whether the US government's inferences about CGN are based on proven facts or judicial decisions that have already taken effect," CGN said in a statement released on Saturday.

"The US government's inferences are improper. We reserve the right to safeguard the legitimate rights and interests of our enterprise by law."

The statement also said that there is no US technology involved in its project in the UK, and the nuclear technology export process is being strictly supervised by Chinese authorities.

"We will continue to work with our partners to promote new nuclear power projects in the UK," CGN added in the statement.

(Top image via VCG; article written with input from Reuters)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China’s nuke firms vow self-reliance*
By Yang Sheng Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/14 21:23:39

*US restrictions ‘won’t affect UK project’*




Photo taken on March 21, 2018 shows the installation site of a hemispherical dome at the No. 6 unit of China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing nuclear power plant in Southeast China's Fujian Province. In May 2017, a containment dome was installed on the No. 5 unit of the nuclear power plant, the first reactor featuring the Hualong One design. Photo: Xinhua

China's major State-owned nuclear industrial enterprises said they will confidently deal with the new US restrictions on nuclear exports to China, stressing that China's nuclear development is self-reliant, and that the restrictions won't have an impact on the UK nuclear power station project. They also said they may use legal ways to safeguard their legitimate interests.

Chinese analysts said on Sunday that Chinese State-owned nuclear enterprises "are not like ZTE" and won't be harmed too much by US restrictions, and the Donald Trump administration is just cutting off the opportunity for US nuclear companies to enter the Chinese market. 

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) responded on their WeChat accounts on Friday and Saturday respectively, after the Trump administration announced on Thursday that it would sharply restrict exports of civilian nuclear technology to China.

Thursday's New York Times report said the Trump administration's announcement mixed security warnings with longstanding complaints that China "was continuing to steal nuclear-related technology from American firms to benefit Chinese state-owned companies."

The US said China is "actively pursuing our advanced nuclear technology for diversion to military use in its third-generation nuclear power submarine, in the development of a nuclear-powered aircraft carrier and in strategic dual use nuclear-powered platforms, such as small modular reactors and floating nuclear power plants deployable in the South China Sea," CNN reported Friday.

CGN said on its Weibo account on Saturday that "We don't understand if the allegations made by the US are based on proven facts or a judicial decision which has already taken effect." But no matter what, "they are all groundless," and CGN "reserves the right to take legal action to protect its legitimate interests."

The civil and military nuclear technologies use very different standards, and it is impossible and unrealistic for China to boost its military nuclear projects through China-US nuclear cooperation, said Song Zhongping, a military expert and TV commentator.

"The US announcement is just another move that hypes the 'China threat theory,' which is totally groundless. Without US imports, China will still cooperate with other partners like France and Russia, and the Trump administration is just shutting down a business opportunity for US nuclear companies in the Chinese market," Song told the Global Times on Sunday.

"CGN and CNNC are not like ZTE. They are very self-reliant so they won't be bullied," a Beijing-based expert on the nuclear industry, who requested anonymity, told the Global Times on Sunday.

"But they need to prepare a back-up plan if US restrictions have an impact on China's cooperation with other countries," the expert said.

*Strong self-reliance*

CGN also said on its Weibo account that cooperation on the nuclear power station with the UK won't be affected. "The ongoing project in the UK does not use US nuclear technologies" and China's exports of nuclear technologies is under strict supervision. "We will continue to push the nuclear project in the UK together with our partners." 

CGN and CNNC are pushing the nuclear projects Hinkley Point C and Bradwell nuclear power stations in the UK. The two leading Chinese nuclear enterprises are jointly promoting an advanced third-generation nuclear reactor known as the "Hualong One" (or Huanglong-1) to overseas clients. CGN aims to deploy the technology at the project in Bradwell, China Global Television Network reported on Sunday.

CNNC said on its WeChat account on Friday that "Huanglong One is based on third-generation nuclear power technology with China's independent property rights," its "localization rate exceeds 85 percent, and does not rely much on US imports, so the new US restrictions won't affect the Huanglong One."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Fourth Chinese AP1000 connected to grid*
15 October 2018

The Haiyang 2 AP1000 in China has been connected to the electricity grid. Meanwhile, Sanmen 1 - which last month became the first AP1000 to begin commercial operation - has entered the guarantee period.





Haiyang 1 and 2 (Image: SNPTC)​
In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen in Zhejiang province and two more at Haiyang in Shandong province. Construction of Sanmen 1 began in April 2009, while first concrete for Sanmen 2 was poured in December 2009. Construction of Haiyang 1 and 2 began in September 2009 and June 2010, respectively.

Sanmen 1 was the world's first AP1000 to start up, achieving first criticality on 22 June and grid connection on 2 July. It reached full power operation for the first time on 14 August and completed a full-power demonstration test run on 21 September. Sanmen 2 attained first criticality on 17 August and was grid connected a week later. The unit is expected to enter commercial operation by the end of this year.

Unit 1 of the Haiyang plant attained first criticality on 8 August and was grid connected on 17 August. That unit is also scheduled to enter commercial operation by year-end.

Haiyang 2 was connected to the grid at 9.51am on 13 October, State Power Investment Corporation announced that day. "All technical indicators met the design requirements and the unit is in good condition," it said. Haiyang 2 will begin commercial operation in early 2019.

*Acceptance certificates*

On 11 October, China National Nuclear Corporation subsidiary Sanmen Nuclear Power Company signed provisional acceptance certificates with the suppliers of the Sanmen 1 unit: Westinghouse Electric, China National Nuclear Engineering, Harbin Electric, Mitsubishi and Zhejiang Thermal Power Corporation.






The provisional acceptance certificate signing ceremony (Image: Mitsubishi Hitachi Power Systems)​The signing of the certificates followed the unit completing a 700-hour demonstration run and performance test, as stipulated in the supply contract. The unit now starts a period of operation under guarantee from the suppliers, after which final acceptance certificates will be signed.

Westinghouse President and CEO José Gutiérrez said, "Many years have been dedicated to successfully bringing the first AP1000 unit to life. Our Westinghouse design and technology is now live and generating safe, clean energy."

Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended in August 2017.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Fourth-Chinese-AP1000-connected-to-grid

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Stable coolant developed for nuclear reactors*
By Zhang Han Source:Global Times Published: 2018/10/15 23:08:39





An overview of the Tianwan Nuclear Plant in East China's Jiangsu Province Photo: VCG​
China has made progress on liquid metal coolants for nuclear reactors, a key technological breakthrough in developing domestic nuclear energy. 

The liquid lithium loop system has operated safely at ultra-high temperatures of 1,500 K, equivalent to 1,227 C, in a laboratory by the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Nuclear Energy Safety Technology, the People's Daily reported on Monday. 

The research team, based in Hefei, East China's Anhui Province, has overcome the obstacles of stress coordination and immersive measurements in liquid lithium. The fluid's stability has also been controlled, the newspaper reported.

There is still long way to go to apply the technology, an expert on nuclear engineering who requested anonymity told the Global Times on Monday.

Liquid lithium is an ideal material to derive heat from nuclear fusion reactors for its high working temperature, good thermal conductivity and low density. Able to work under normal pressure, lithium coolants can make the reactor compact and lightweight, the newspaper reported. 

Lithium working at high temperatures will be suitable for space reactors while current power-yielding reactors only require a temperature of around 500K, the expert said. 

The circuit has carried out experiments on the corrosion resistance of refractory alloys in superheated lithium liquid. Such a stable loop system is the basic platform for future research on the compatibility between liquid lithium and structural materials, People's Daily reported. 

China's second and third generation reactors rely on imported technology. This breakthrough is one steady step to nuclear independence, Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times on Monday. 




​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Second AP1000 enters commercial operation*
23 October 2018

Unit 1 of the Haiyang nuclear power plant in China's Shandong province has completed 168 hours of full-power continuous operation. The unit is now deemed to be the second AP1000 reactor to enter commercial operation.






The two AP1000 units at Haiyang (Image: State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation)​
Haiyang 1 completed the full-power demonstration test run at 10.12pm yesterday, State Power Investment Corporation has announced. The reactor, it said, has now met "commercial operation conditions". Although operator China National Nuclear Corporation must still obtain necessary permits and documentation, the unit can now be considered to be in commercial operation.

In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen in Zhejiang province and two more at Haiyang in Shandong province. Construction of Sanmen 1 began in April 2009, while first concrete for Sanmen 2 was poured in December 2009. Construction of Haiyang 1 and 2 began in September 2009 and June 2010, respectively.

Unit 1 of the Haiyang plant attained first criticality on 8 August and was grid connected on 17 August.

On 21 September, Sanmen 1 became the first AP1000 to enter commercial operation. Unit 2 of the Sanmen plant is also expected to enter commercial operation by the end of this year, while Haiyang 2 is expected to start up early next year.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Second-AP1000-enters-commercial-operation

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China National Nuclear Power posted on weibo that at 14:27 on September 30, Unit 4 of Tianwan Nuclear Power Station entered first criticality.





> 中国核电_CNNP
> 54分钟前 来自 小米Max2 大屏大电量
> 10月27日06时53分，中国核电投资控股的田湾核电站4号机组首次并网一次成功，各项技术指标均符合设计要求，实现了工程建设又一个重要里程碑节点，为该机组后续各功率平台试验的实施和按期实现投入商业运行的目标奠定了坚实的基础。


*China National Nuclear Power*
At 06:53 on October 27, the No. 4 unit of Tianwan Nuclear Power Plant, which was controlled by China Nuclear Power Investment, was successfully connected to the grid for the first time. All technical indicators met the design requirements and realized another important milestone in the construction of the project. A solid foundation has been laid for the implementation of power platform test and the goal of achieving commercial operation on schedule.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

Chinese-Dragon said:


> £35 billion UK pounds is quite a significant sum.
> 
> But any investment at all is a better choice than letting our money rot in US Government bonds.



On a slightly different note, why is China still buying US Treasury bonds despite their imminent collapse?


----------



## JSCh

*Construction begins on China’s first floating nuclear plant*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/5 14:23:39



Photo taken on March 21, 2018 shows the installation site of a hemispherical dome at the No. 6 unit of China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing nuclear power plant in southeast China's Fujian Province. In May of 2017, a containment dome was installed on the No. 5 unit of the nuclear power plant, the first reactor featuring the Hualong One design. (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)

Construction on a floating nuclear power plant worth 1.4 million yuan ($202,000) has begun in Yantai, East China's Shandong Province, which will reportedly be the country's first floating nuclear power plant. 

The first platform of the project will be put into use in 2021. It will be able to provide clean energy to coastal cities, islands, offshore work platforms, polar and remote regions, Qilu Evening News reported Friday.

The construction is a major step to guaranteeing China's marine strategy and security, the report said. 

The China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) is in charge of the project, the report said, citing announcements made at the 2018 nuclear power industry forum in Yantai on Thursday. 

At the start of the year, the CNNC and Yantai government signed an agreement to cooperate on a clear energy composite supply platform and pool-type low-temperature reactor, according to the CNNC website. 

The website said in September that CNNC had completed the preliminary design of a reactor called Yanlong based on the company's safe and stable operation of pool-type experimental reactors over the past 50 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Sanmen 2 attained first criticality on 17 August and was grid connected a week later. The unit is expected to enter commercial operation by the end of this year.





> 中国核电_CNNP
> 今天 09:37 来自 小米Max2 大屏大电量
> 11月5日晚9点47分，中国核电旗下三门核电2号机组顺利完成168小时满功率连续运行考核，机组具备投入商业运行条件。
> 
> 目前，三门核电一期工程两台机组均满功率运行。至此，中国核电控股运行核电机组已达20台，装机容量增至17966兆瓦。


中国核电_CNNP 
At 9:47 pm on November 5, China National Nuclear Power's Sanmen Nuclear Power Unit No. 2 successfully completed the 168-hour full-power continuous operation assessment, and the unit was put into commercial operation conditions.

At present, both the two units of the first phase of the Sanmen nuclear power project are operating at full power. So far, China Nuclear Power Holdings has operated 20 nuclear power units, and its installed capacity has increased to 17,966 MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Russia, China Sign Energy Agreements at Shanghai Expo - Russia Business Today*
November 6, 2018



​
Russia and China signed four executive contracts on constructing the seventh and eighth units of the Tianwan Nuclear Power Plant (NPP) and CFR600 demonstration fast neutron reactor, RIA news agency reports.

The agreements were signed on Tuesday on the sidelines of the China International Import Expo in Shanghai.

The engineering division of Russia’s state corporation Rosatom and the China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) contracted for a technical project of the Tianwan NPP reactors, while Rosatom’s Afrikantov experimental design bureau signed a deal with the CNNC on supplying equipment and providing services for the CFR600 reactor.

The machine-building division of Rosatom JSC Afrikantov OKBM and enterprises of CNNC signed on project CFR600 executive contracts for the supply of equipment and services, the provision of a license to use the software, as well as services for the examination of documentation.

The China International Import Expo is one of the country’s most important investment events of the year. Chinese President Xi Jinping spoke to about 3,000 business and government representatives who gathered for the event. Many expected Xi to announce reforms for trade and investment, but that did not happen, according to VOA News.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*SPIC and Westinghouse agree to cooperate*
09 November 2018

China's State Power Investment Corporation (SPIC) says it has signed a memorandum of understanding (MoU) for "global cooperation" in nuclear energy with Westinghouse Electric Company of the USA.





The signing of the MoU in Shanghai (Image: SPIC)​
The integrated global cooperation framework MoU was signed on 6 November during the first China International Import Expo in Shanghai.

SPIC was established in May 2015 through the merger of China Power Investment Corporation and State Nuclear Power Technology Corporation. The company is one of China's top five power generators, with a total installed capacity of 126 GWe, including 4.48 GWe of nuclear power. It owns the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in Liaoning Province, and the Haiyang and Rongcheng plants in Shandong Province.

SPIC did not disclose details of the MoU, but described it as of "great strategic significance".

"This MoU was based on the peaceful use of nuclear energy and involves cooperation between Westinghouse and SPIC in a number of nuclear energy businesses around the world," it said. The agreement covers "many corporations in China and the United States".

In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen in Zhejiang province and two more at Haiyang. Construction of Sanmen 1 began in April 2009, while first concrete for Sanmen 2 was poured in December 2009. Construction of Haiyang 1 and 2 began in September 2009 and June 2010, respectively.

Unit 1 of the Haiyang plant attained first criticality on 8 August and was grid connected on 17 August. That unit began commercial operation on 22 October. Haiyang 2 - which was connected to the grid on 13 October - is expected to start up in early 2019.

Westinghouse filed for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection with US courts in March 2017 to enable it to undergo strategic restructuring. The filing affected only its US operations, which included projects to construct four AP1000 reactors at two sites, Vogtle in Georgia, and VC Summer in South Carolina. On 4 January, it was announced that Brookfield Business Partners had agreed to acquire 100% of Westinghouse from Japan's Toshiba Corporation for about USD4.6 billion. On 1 August, Westinghouse announced completion of the sale, which marked its emergence from Chapter 11 as a reorganised company.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News



http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/SPIC-and-Westinghouse-agree-to-cooperate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese scientists set global record with artificial sun*
> chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2017-07-05 13:52
> 
> 
> 
> Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak in Hefei, East China's Anhui province. [Photo/CCTV.com]
> 
> Chinese scientists have successfully operated an experimental thermonuclear fusion reactor to achieve high-confinement plasma for more than 100 seconds, a new record length of time in the world.
> The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, has been dubbed as artificial sun since it replicates the energy-generating process of the sun.
> 
> In the latest experiment, the facility created steady-state high-constrained plasma-emitting for 101.2 seconds under a temperature of 50 million C. The facility set the record time of 60 seconds in November.
> 
> The achievement is expected to improve the development of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER), the largest international program dedicated to thermonuclear fusion experiments.
> 
> China independently designed and constructed the EAST in 2006. The facility is 11 meters tall, with a diameter of 8 meters, and a weight of 400 tons. It is run by the Institute of Plasma Physics in Hefei. In 2012, its tungsten diverters and auxiliary heating system were upgraded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 东方超环实现的世界最长101.2秒高约束放电等离子体的基本参数
> （Ip=0.4MA, Bt=2.5T, PRF=3.0MW, ne=3.0x1019/m3, Te=4.0KeV, H98y2=1.1, USN）





> *中科院之声 *
> 14分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
> 【EAST装置实现1亿度等离子体运行等多项成果】通过优化稳态射频波等多种加热技术在高参数条件下的耦合与电流驱动、等离子体先进控制等，结合理论与数值模拟，实现加热功率超过10兆瓦，等离子体储能增加到300千焦；在电子回旋与低杂波协同加热下，等离子体中心电子温度达到1亿度。这些实验成果为未来ITER运行和正在进行的中国聚变工程实验堆CFETR工程和物理设计提供了重要的实验依据与科学支持。->合肥综合性国家科学中心再创佳绩—EAST装置实...


*Chinese Academy of Science*
*[EAST Tokamak device achieves 100 million degrees of plasma operation and many other achievements]*
By optimizing the coupling of a steady-state RF wave and other heating technologies under high-parameter conditions, current drive, advanced plasma control, etc., combined with theoretical and numerical simulations, the heating power exceeds 10 MW, and the plasma energy increases to 300 KJ; Under the simultaneous electron cyclotron and lower hybrid heating, the plasma center electron temperature reaches 100 million degrees. These experimental results provide important experimental basis and scientific support for the future ITER operation and the ongoing engineering and physical design of the Chinese fusion engineering experimental reactor CFETR.










2018年度EAST实现的运行区拓展及能量约束增强因子同ITER基本运行模式的对比​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese Academy of Science*
> *[EAST Tokamak device achieves 100 million degrees of plasma operation and many other achievements]*
> By optimizing the coupling of a steady-state RF wave and other heating technologies under high-parameter conditions, current drive, advanced plasma control, etc., combined with theoretical and numerical simulations, the heating power exceeds 10 MW, and the plasma energy increases to 300 KJ; Under the simultaneous electron cyclotron and lower hybrid heating, the plasma center electron temperature reaches 100 million degrees. These experimental results provide important experimental basis and scientific support for the future ITER operation and the ongoing engineering and physical design of the Chinese fusion engineering experimental reactor CFETR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2018年度EAST实现的运行区拓展及能量约束增强因子同ITER基本运行模式的对比​


*China’s ‘artificial sun’ achieves temperature of 100 million degrees*
Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/12 20:58:39



The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST), dubbed China's "artificial sun," is under experiment at the Institute of Plasma Physics, affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences. Source: China Central Television

China's self-designed "artificial sun," a device to harness the energy of fusion, has made an important advance by achieving a temperature of 100 million C in plasma and a heating power of 10 megawatts, media reported, noting the progress could pave the way for developing clean energy through nuclear fusion. 

The Institute of Plasma Physics, affiliated with the Chinese Academy of Sciences, announced on its website on Monday that various data points achieved in the experiments are close to meeting physics' demand for future steady-state fusion reactor operation.

It also provides an important technological basis for mankind's development of clean nuclear energy, said the institute.

Independently designed and developed by China, the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) is the world's first fully superconducting tokamak with non-circular cross-section and the country's fourth generation experimental nuclear fusion device, state-owned China Central Television (CCTV) reported on Monday.

The device is dubbed as the "artificial sun" as it aims to realize nuclear fusion like that of the sun by using deuterium and tritium, which widely exist in sea water, CCTV reported.

The CCTV report said that the device could continuously provide clean energy for humanity.

After setting world record by achieving 101.2 seconds of steady-state H-mode operation of the EAST in 2017, scientists turned their eyes to research the physical mechanism of the core under high power heating in 2018, said the institute.

Achievements realized in 2018 in EAST experiments will provide important and direct experience for the construction of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER), a large international scientific project that is a global collaboration of 35 countries including China, Russia and the US.

It also will provide experimental evidence and scientific support for China's ongoing China Fusion Engineering Test Reactor (CFETR) project, the institute said.

Compared with ITER, although smaller, EAST is similar to ITER in shape and equilibrium, yet more flexible. 

During the 10 years of ITER construction, EAST will be one of only a few international devices that can serve as an important experimental test bench for conducting ITER related steady-state advanced plasma science and technology research, according to the official website of the institute.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Fusion Tool Pushes Past 100 Million Degrees*
Nov 13, 2018

The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST), nicknamed the "Chinese artificial sun", achieved an electron temperature of over 100 million degrees in its core plasma during a four-month experiment this year. That's about seven times more than the interior of the Sun, which is about 15 million degrees C. 

The experiment shows China is making significant progress towards tokamak-based fusion energy production. 

The experiment was conducted by the EAST team at the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CASHIPS) in collaboration with domestic and international colleagues. 

The plasma current density profile was optimized through the effective integration and synergy of four kinds of heating power: lower hybrid wave heating, electron cyclotron wave heating, ion cyclotron resonance heating and neutral beam ion heating. 

Power injection exceeded 10 MW, and plasma stored energy boosted to 300 kJ after scientists optimized the coupling of different heating techniques. The experiment utilized advanced plasma control and theory/simulation prediction. 

Scientists carried out experiments on plasma equilibrium and instability, confinement and transport, plasma-wall interaction and energetic particle physics to demonstrate long-time scale, steady-state H-mode operation with good control of impurity, core/edge MHD stability, and heat exhaust using an ITER-like tungsten divertor. 

With ITER-like operating conditions such as radio frequency wave-dominant heating, lower torque, and a water-cooling tungsten divertor, EAST achieved a fully non-inductive steady-state scenario with extension of fusion performance at high density, high temperature and high confinement. 

Meanwhile, to resolve the particle and power exhaust, which is crucial for high-performance steady-state operations, the EAST team employed many techniques to control the edge-localized modes and tungsten impurity with metal walls, along with active feedback control of the divertor heat load. 

Operating scenarios including the steady-state high-performance H-mode and electron temperatures over 100 million degrees on EAST have made unique contributions towards ITER, the Chinese Fusion Engineering Test Reactor (CFETR) and DEMO. 

These results provide key data for validation of heat exhaust, transport and current drive models. They also increase confidence in fusion performance predictions for CFETR. 

At present, the CFETR physics design focuses on optimization of a third-evolution machine with large radium at 7 m, minor radium at 2 m, a toroildal magnet field of 6.5-7 Tesla and a plasma current of 13 MA. 

In support of the engineering development of CFETR and the future DEMO, a new National Mega Science Project – the Comprehensive Research Facility – will be launched at the end of this year. 

This new project will advance the development of tritium blanket test modules, superconducting technology, reactor-relevant heating and current drive actuators and sources, and divertor materials. 

EAST is the first fully superconducting tokamak with a non-circular cross section in the world. It was designed and constructed by China with a focus on key science issues related to the application of fusion power. Since it began operating in 2006, EAST has become a fully open test facility where the world fusion community can conduct steady-state operations and ITER-related physics research. 



Fig. 1 The plasma electron temperature over 100 million degrees achieved in 2018 on EAST. (Image by the EAST Team) 





​Fig. 2 The extension of EAST operation scenario in 2018, with the comparion of its energy confinement enhanced factor to the ITER baseline scenario. (Image by the EAST Team)


Chinese Fusion Tool Pushes Past 100 Million Degrees---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*UK HPR1000 moves to next design assessment stage*
15 November 2018

The UK's Office for Nuclear Regulation (ONR) and the Environment Agency (EA) have completed "initial high-level scrutiny" of the UK HPR1000 reactor design. The design now moves onto the third of four stages in the Generic Design Assessment (GDA) process.





A rendering of the UK HPR1000 (Image: ONR)​
The UK HPR1000 is the Hualong One design that General Nuclear Services (GNS) - a subsidiary of EDF and China General Nuclear (CGN) - proposes to use at a prospective new nuclear power plant in Bradwell, England.

The GDA process has a number of steps, with the technical assessment becoming increasingly more detailed. Step 2 is the first in which the regulators assess the acceptability of safety, security and environmental protection of the design.

The ONR and EA said they had not identified in Step 2 any fundamental issues to prevent a plant based on the UK HPR1000 from being built in the UK.

Nuclear regulator ONR is tasked with assessing the fundamental safety and security aspects of the design. It said that, together with GNS, it had completed the preparatory work necessary to enable commencement of Step 3. It noted, however, that there is still a considerable amount of work that will need to be undertaken by GNS going forward in the GDA process, "requiring significant resources across all of the topic areas" for the company.

GNS said progression of the UK HPR1000 to the next step of the GDA process follows a year of intensive work by teams in the UK, China and France, during which time the UK public has had the opportunity to comment on the design details shared during Step 2. Step 3 will move to deeper analysis of the design of the UK HPR1000 nuclear technology, and will continue to be open to public comment, it said.

"This is an important milestone for the GDA project, involving many thousands of hours of engineering work, and is a great demonstration of the effectiveness of the CGN and EDF joint venture in the UK," said Zhu Minhong, managing director of GNS. "I would encourage the public to continue to engage with the process and provide feedback on the next level of detail that is being provided as part of Step 3."

The regulators aim to complete the GDA of the UK HPR1000 in late 2021.

Under a strategic investment agreement signed in October 2016, CGN agreed to take a 33.5% stake in EDF Energy's Hinkley Point C project in Somerset, as well as jointly develop new nuclear power plants at Sizewell in Suffolk and Bradwell in Essex. The Hinkley Point C and Sizewell C plants will be based on France's EPR reactor technology, while the new plant at Bradwell in Essex will feature the Hualong One design.

As part of that agreement, CGN formed a joint venture company with EDF Energy to seek regulatory approval for a UK version of the Hualong One design.

The GDA is a voluntary process for reactor vendors - it is policy rather than law - but it is a government expectation for all new-build projects in the UK. In January 2017, the British government formally requested regulators start the process for the UK HPR1000. The initial preparatory step was completed in November last year.

CGN is constructing two demonstration HPR1000 reactors at the Fangchenggang site in China's Guangxi Autonomous Region, about 45km from the border with Vietnam. This is the reference plant for the Bradwell project. First concrete was poured for the nuclear island of unit 3 of the Fangchenggang plant - 39% owned by Guangxi Investment Group and 61% by CGN - in December 2015, while that for unit 4 was poured a year later. Unit 3 is expected to start up next year, with unit 4 scheduled to start up in 2020.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/UK-HPR1000-moves-to-next-step-of-design-assessment

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*New uranium enrichment centrifuges go commercial*
By Liu Caiyu Source:Global Times Published: 2018/11/20 22:58:42

China's domestic uranium enrichment centrifuges can now be applied to large-scale commercial use after a demonstration project of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) passed national approval on Monday.

With independent intellectual property rights, CNNC successfully completed the project of new-generation uranium enrichment centrifuges for commercial use, the CNNC said on its official WeChat account on Monday. 

The project will "play a crucial role in protecting national energy safety and upgrading domestic nuclear power." 

It shows that China's uranium enrichment centrifuges have been upgraded and are capable of large-scale applications. 

The overall technical level and economic efficiency of uranium enrichment have further improved and reached advanced international levels, the CNNC said.

"The use of uranium enrichment centrifuges is essential to producing nuclear fuel. The project will support domestic nuclear power stations," Li Junli, an expert on nuclear studies at Tsinghua University in Beijing, told the Global Times on Tuesday.

As of November 2017, Chinese mainland has 37 running nuclear power plants, and 19 nuclear power plants were under construction, Economic Information Daily reported.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC launches R&D centre for fuels and materials*
03 December 2018

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) held a ceremony on 27 November to mark the establishment of a new centre for nuclear fuels and materials research and development in Beijing.






The launch of the new R&D centre (Image: CNNC)​
CNNC said the new Research Centre for Nuclear Fuels and Materials represents "an important milestone in the development and production of high-performance nuclear fuels and materials, as well as high-performance nuclear reactor cores to realise the effective and efficient development of nuclear energy".

Speaking at the ceremony, CNNC Chairman Yu Jianfeng said the founding of the new facility is a significant measure to implement the national innovation-driven development strategy and build an advanced nuclear science industrial system.

"Nuclear fuels and materials are fundamental to developing the nuclear industry," said Yu. "Only when a company takes the high ground in the area can it be as qualified as an advanced nuclear science industrial system and world-class nuclear firm able to compete at a global level."

He added, "The aim of CNNC's founding of the Research Centre for Nuclear Fuels and Materials is to build a platform to organise the overall planning for scientific innovations in the area of nuclear fuels and materials, so as to better push forward the transformation of scientific achievements and provide support for progressing the corporation's industrial technology."

China has stated it intends to become self-sufficient not just in nuclear power plant capacity, but also in the production of fuel for those plants. However, the country still relies to some extent on foreign suppliers for all stages of the fuel cycle, from uranium mining through fabrication and reprocessing, but mostly for uranium supply. As China rapidly increases the number of new reactors, it has also initiated a number of domestic projects, often in cooperation with foreign suppliers, to meet its nuclear fuel needs.

CNNC is responsible for fuel fabrication in China, utilising some technology transferred from Areva, Westinghouse and TVEL. Fuel fabrication plants are inland, in Sichuan and Inner Mongolia.

Two industrial parks for nuclear fuel are planned – a northern one in Hebei near Beijing, and one in the south, probably Guangdong province. They will each include uranium conversion, enrichment, and fabrication facilities to support China's goal to become the centre of Asian nuclear fuel preparation and manufacturing. Also, sales of Hualong reactors are envisaged as being with a supply of fuel. About CNY80 billion (USD12 billion) is being invested in the two parks.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/CNNC-launches-R-D-centre-for-fuels-and-materials

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Reactor vessel in place at Hongyanhe 6*
04 December 2018

The reactor pressure vessel of unit 6 at the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in China's Liaoning province was installed on 1 December, Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Company (LHNP) announced today.





The vessel after its installation at Hongyanhe 6 (Image: LHNP)​Installation of the vessel - measuring 10 metres in height, 4.6 metres in diameter and weighing 261 tonnes - "means that the nuclear island main equipment of unit 6 [has now] entered the installation period", the company said.

Construction of Phase I of the plant, comprising four CPR-1000 pressurised water reactors, began in August 2009. Units 1 and 2 have been in commercial operation since June 2013 and May 2014, respectively, while unit 3 entered commercial operation in August 2015 and unit 4 in September 2016.

Units 5 and 6 are two 1080 MWe China General Nuclear (CGN) designed ACPR-1000 reactors that form Phase II of the Hongyanhe plant.

Construction of unit 5 began in March 2015 and that of unit 6 started in July the same year. Unit 5 is scheduled to begin operating in late 2019, with unit 6 following in 2021.

The Hongyanhe plant is owned and operated by LHNP, a joint venture between CGN and State Power Investment Corporation, each holding a 45% stake, with the Dalian Municipal Construction Investment Co holding the remaining 10%.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Reactor-vessel-in-place-at-Hongyanhe-6

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China General Nuclear ready to ramp up UK ambitions*
06 December 2018

*Following the withdrawal of NuGeneration, China General Nuclear is ready to ramp-up its plans for a new plant at Bradwell based on its HPR1000 (Hualong One) design in order to keep the UK's nuclear power programme on track, Robert Davies, chief operating officer of CGN UK said today.*





A rendering of the UK HPR1000 (Image: CGN)​
Speaking at the Nuclear Industry Association's _Nuclear 2018_ conference in London, Davies said there is a gap in the UK's nuclear programme following Toshiba's decision last month to withdraw from its nuclear new-build project in the UK and to wind up NuGen.

"The expected sequence of reactors coming online has been interrupted," Davies said. "We will bring forward significantly the date at which we expect the first UK HPR1000 to enter commercial operation. We are confident we can close that gap by bringing Bradwell into operation much sooner. Rescheduling the project, bringing forward COD [commercial operation date], bringing forward FID [final investment decision] and focusing on a target COD of circa 2030."

Under a strategic investment agreement signed in October 2016, CGN agreed to take a 33.5% stake in EDF Energy's Hinkley Point C project in Somerset, as well as jointly develop new nuclear power plants at Sizewell in Suffolk and Bradwell in Essex. The Hinkley Point C and Sizewell C plants will be based on France's EPR reactor technology, while the new plant at Bradwell in Essex will feature the Hualong One design.

As part of that agreement, CGN formed a joint venture company with EDF Energy to seek regulatory approval for a UK version of the Hualong One design.

Last month the UK's Office for Nuclear Regulation and the Environment Agency completed "initial high-level scrutiny" of the UK HPR1000 reactor design. The design now moves onto the third of four stages in the Generic Design Assessment process.

Davies said CGN's confidence in ramping up its plans stems from its experience in delivering new nuclear projects. Earlier this year CGN brought the world's first EPR - Taishan 1 - into commercial operation.

"Taishan is bringing confidence and certainty to Hinkley Point C, with CGN bringing to HPC not just money, but also engineering and project expertise," he said.

CGN has also gained confidence from the construction of two demonstration HPR1000 reactors at the Fangchenggang site in China's Guangxi Autonomous Region.

"We achieved dome lifting earlier in the year and we expect to reach COD within two-and-a-half years."

He also noted that CGN is now the third largest nuclear enterprise in the world, with 21 units in operation and a further seven under construction.

"Our experience in China demonstrates the impact of the fleet effect. That's why we need to commit to a long-term programme, a coherent programme, underpinned by government. In our case, Hinkley Point C paved the way for Sizewell C, paving the way for Bradwell B.

"If we as a nation do not commit, then we will see none of the benefits of scale, prices will remain high and UK energy policy will fail to deliver the reliable, secure and clean energy that we will need more and more for the world's electric vehicles, artificial intelligence and cloud computing.

"We must go low-carbon now - we cannot wait. Our children, let alone our grandchildren, will not forgive us the dithering while the world warms. We are to make and keep to decisions today that will deliver what we need tomorrow or the UK will never catch up with what it needs. We collectively - and that includes our policymakers - must be bold and confident."

CGN's model is its 30-year partnership with France's EDF, he said. This partnership has built nuclear power plants in China and is now developing and delivering projects in the UK through its four joint ventures.

"We have built and are building reactors on a scale and at a rate the UK can only imagine," he said, noting that China has plans for a further 100 GWe of nuclear capacity in operation by 2030.

"In the last two years, we have invested GBP2.4 billion (USD3.1 billion) in the UK, mostly in HPC," Davies said. "Our commitment to the UK is GBP10 billion in energy - most of that in nuclear, but this does not include any of the plant construction costs at Bradwell or other sites.

"Today we bring expertise, capability and money, as we've evidence from HPC. In simple terms, we have ramped up. We are bringing forward."

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/CGN-ready-to-ramp-up-UK-ambitions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC unveils key safety technology*
By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-07 10:08

















The stand of CNNC at an industry expo in Beijing. [Photo by A Jing/For China Daily]​
China National Nuclear Corp, the State-owned nuclear power company, released its domestically-developed high-safety nuclear power plant distributed control system platform on Thursday.

Known as the central nervous system of nuclear power plants, the nuclear advanced safety instrument and control platform, also called the Longlin system, plays an important role in ensuring nuclear projects' safety and stability and enables China to have a DCS with complete independent intellectual property rights, said the company.

Some of the key standards are in accordance with the international level, it said, while it will also help boost China's nuclear technology exports, it said.

Only a handful of developed countries have mastered the technology of the nuclear-grade DCS platform, which is critical for the safe shutdown and accident mitigation for reactors.

Analysts believe as the core technology of the systems is one of the key components of a nuclear power station, China must conduct original innovation.

It is believed the country will step up nuclear development with the implementation of the Longlin system, said Ye Qizhen, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and also an expert on nuclear reactors and nuclear-power engineering.

According to CNNC, all of the design, verification and testing of the program is in accordance with the most advanced and strictest standards worldwide, while the system also uses advanced information security technology.

The Longlin system is a result of the company's more than 60 years of experience in integrating nuclear power engineering design, the research and development of the digital instrument control equipment and equipment manufacturing and supply.

The system could be applied in nuclear power plants, research reactors and small reactors, it said.

Yu Jianfeng, CNNC's chairman, said earlier that development of the nuclear industry over the past 60 years has proved that nuclear science and technology is strategically important. China must insist on independent innovation.

The company said it would pay a great deal of attention to the working conditions of scientists, an important factor in improving the company's core competitiveness.

"We will enable scientists undertaking major military projects and scientific and technological innovations to receive high salaries, and stimulate the creativity of talent to the greatest extent," he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> This morning, the second Hualong One reactor unit at Fuqing no. 6 get its dome. From CNNC weibo.


*Fuqing 6 reactor pressure vessel in place*
11 December 2018

The reactor pressure vessel has been installed at Fuqing unit 6, China's second demonstration Hualong One unit, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today.





The lifting operation under way at Fuqing 6 (Image: CNNC)​
The lifting operation, which took place on 10 December, involved turning over the pressure vessel and placing it on a lifting ring for the first part of its movement. The lifting ring was then removed and the vessel finally positioned on its support ring.

Design changes for this version of the Hualong One reactor to improve the safety and increase the design life of the reactor also meant higher requirements for pressure vessel design, material development, welding and machining, CNNC said. The increase in size and weight also increases the difficulty of manufacturing, the company noted.

Fuqing 6's pressure vessel was independently designed by China Nuclear Power Research and Design Institute, and was manufactured by China First Heavy Machinery Co Ltd.

Two demonstration units of CNNC's Hualong One design are currently under construction at the site in Fujian province. Construction of Fuqing 5 began in May 2015, and of unit 6 in December the same year. The units are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively. Construction of two Hualong One units is also under way at China General Nuclear's (CGN's) Fangchenggang plant in Guangxi province. Those units - based on CGN's version of the design, the HPR1000 - are also expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, respectively. CGN proposes to use a UK version of its design - the HPR1000 - at a prospective new nuclear power plant at Bradwell, England. Two HPR1000 units are also under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant.


Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Fuqing-6-reactor-pressure-vessel-in-place

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Taishan world's 1st successfully connected EPR nuclear reactor*
> By Zheng Xin | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-06-29 22:00
> 
> 
> 
> Photo taken on July 15, 2017 is the logo of CGN. [Photo/VCG]
> 
> The Taishan unit one reactor was connected to the grid on Friday at 17:59 Beijing time, the first EPR reactor in the world to be successfully connected to the grid, said China General Nuclear Power Group.
> 
> Taishan, the largest cooperative energy project between China and France, is operated by a joint venture established between China General Nuclear Power Group with a 51 percent stake, French energy company EDF with 30 percent and the provincial Chinese electricity company Yuedian with 19 percent.
> 
> The construction of Taishan unit one started in 2009, while that of Taishan unit two began in 2010. These two units were respectively the third and fourth reactors being built worldwide with EPR technology, or third-generation pressurized water reactor design.
> 
> The reactor will go through a period of gradual power-up tests after the unit's first connection to the grid. It will be tested in steady-state conditions at full power after the reactor has passed all the tests.
> 
> The Taishan project has the highest safety and quality standards, said CGN.


*China-France JV's nuclear power unit ready for commercial use*
Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-14 13:49:17|Editor: Yang Yi





SHENZHEN, Dec. 14 (Xinhua) -- A third-generation nuclear power unit of a China-France joint venture in south China's Guangdong Province has completed all the testing operations and is ready for commercial use, according to a statement from China Guangdong Nuclear Power Company (CGNPC) late Thursday.

The largest Sino-French project in the energy field, the Taishan nuclear power plant uses the European Pressurized Reactor (EPR) for its No.1 and No. 2 power units.

As the world's first third-generation EPR nuclear power unit, the No. 1 unit can be put into commercial operation after the plant gets the necessary electric power business licenses. The power plant is run by a joint venture set up by CGNPC, French energy supplier Electricite de France (EDF), and Guangdong Yudean Group. The power plant began construction of the reactor for the No.1 power unit in 2009 and another reactor for the No.2 power unit in 2010.

The No. 1 power unit was linked to the grid on June 29. The EPR technology used in the Taishan reactors is third-generation nuclear power technology jointly developed by EDF and Framatome.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China to Start Large Scale R&D on Fusion Demo Test Facilities*
Dec 14, 2018

China broke ground on a key facility to support fusion research with a special ceremony on Dec. 14 in Hefei, Anhui Province.

The new R&D facility will support the China Fusion Engineering Test Reactor (or CFETR) by providing extreme test conditions that allow for research on the key components of fusion reactors. This information will be relevant both to the construction and operation of CFETR.

CFETR is a key bridge between the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (or ITER) and a fusion power plant. However, CFETR will involve tremendous technical difficulties.

The "mega-science" support facility – officially called the Comprehensive Research Facilities in Support of CFETR – is the first project in the Hefei Comprehensive National Science Center and is part of the country’s 13th Five-year S&T Development Plan. It will encompass two main research systems: the magnet and tokamak/divertor systems.

The reactor-scalable superconducting magnet technology research system will comprise test facilities for superconducting materials, conductors and large-scale, reactor-related magnets for use in CFETR as well as for technology that could be applied in non-fusion areas.

The tokamak and divertor research system will provide reactor-related heating systems, remote handling and diagnostics for a divertor capable of a maximum plasma particle flux of 1024/m2s and 20MW/m2 heat load.

With the conceptual design and engineering design for CFETR having been completed and started in 2015 and 2017, respectively, groundbreaking for the support facility marks a key step in CFETR development. The support facility is led by Institute of Plasma Physics, Hefei Institutes of Physical Science and is scheduled for completion in five years.


China to Start Large Scale R&D on Fusion Demo Test Facilities---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑↑
*Construction of key fusion reactor facilities begins in Anhui*
By Zhu Lixin | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-14 17:31
















The photo shows the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, which is dubbed as "artificial sun", Aug 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]

China aims at leading the world's research and development on fusion science, as major facilities for the China Fusion Engineering Test Reactor (CFETR) broke ground for construction in Hefei city, capital of East China's Anhui province, on Friday morning.

The project, called the Comprehensive Research Facilities in Support of CFETR, will assist CFETR by providing extreme test conditions that allow research on the key components of fusion reactors, according to a press release by the Hefei Institute of Physical Science under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, which leads the project.

The project, scheduled to finish in five years, is one of the country's major megascience facilities and has been listed in the country's 13th Five-year Plan for science and technology development.

It will provide strong support for cutting-edge, cross-disciplinary fields including energy, information, health and environment, and will become a user platform open to the world's fusion community, said Kuang Guangli, president of the Hefei institute, at the groundbreaking ceremony on Friday.

"This project is a critical step in the Chinese vision of that future, providing the technological basis for the construction of CFETR, which will bridge the gap between the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) and a fusion power plant," said Tony Taylor, director of General Atomics, a nuclear physics institute based in San Diego, California, in the United States.

"I'm very excited about what is going to happen on this 0.4-square-kilometer plot of land in the upcoming five years. These facilities to be built here will provide the development of new technologies for CFETR and will enable a pathway for fusion energy worldwide," said Taylor.

In November 2017, more than 40 of the world's top scientists for fusion research gathered in Beijing and signed the Beijing Declaration to further promote international collaboration in the field.

On Thursday, more than 30 of the scientists gathered again in Hefei and founded the International Fusion Energy Cooperation Center, with Taylor being named the director.

The ultimate goal of CFETR is to build an "artificial sun" using fusion technology to help tackle the world's energy crisis.

Last month, the scientists in Hefei declared that the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) facility, a key one for fusion research, had for the first time achieved a plasma central electron temperature of 100 million degrees Celsius, marking a major breakthrough for the artificial sun.

The temperature is considered one of the most important conditions for nuclear fusion reactions.

The EAST has been designed and constructed by Chinese scientists, making China the first country in the world to build such equipment on its own.

Engineering design for CFETR began in December 2017, when a conference to mark the start of designing work was held in the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC), based in Hefei and affiliated to the CAS.

CFETR consists of three steps. The reactor will see the start of construction before 2021. Construction will be finished and large-scale experiments will begin before 2035. Success in experiments will be achieved while construction of a commercial-use reactor will start before 2050, according to previous press release by USTC.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China-France JV's nuclear power unit ready for commercial use*
> Source: Xinhua| 2018-12-14 13:49:17|Editor: Yang Yi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SHENZHEN, Dec. 14 (Xinhua) -- A third-generation nuclear power unit of a China-France joint venture in south China's Guangdong Province has completed all the testing operations and is ready for commercial use, according to a statement from China Guangdong Nuclear Power Company (CGNPC) late Thursday.
> 
> The largest Sino-French project in the energy field, the Taishan nuclear power plant uses the European Pressurized Reactor (EPR) for its No.1 and No. 2 power units.
> 
> As the world's first third-generation EPR nuclear power unit, the No. 1 unit can be put into commercial operation after the plant gets the necessary electric power business licenses. The power plant is run by a joint venture set up by CGNPC, French energy supplier Electricite de France (EDF), and Guangdong Yudean Group. The power plant began construction of the reactor for the No.1 power unit in 2009 and another reactor for the No.2 power unit in 2010.
> 
> The No. 1 power unit was linked to the grid on June 29. The EPR technology used in the Taishan reactors is third-generation nuclear power technology jointly developed by EDF and Framatome.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China National Nuclear Power*
> At 06:53 on October 27, the No. 4 unit of Tianwan Nuclear Power Plant, which was controlled by China Nuclear Power Investment, was successfully connected to the grid for the first time. All technical indicators met the design requirements and realized another important milestone in the construction of the project. A solid foundation has been laid for the implementation of power platform test and the goal of achieving commercial operation on schedule.


*China's nuclear power plant Tianwan-4 ready for the market*
By Pan Zhaoyi
2018-12-23 11:40 GMT+8

The fourth unit of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in east China's Jiangsu Province is ready for commercial operation after being checked for glitches, according to the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

Tianwan-4, part of the Tianwan Phase II Project, has adopted the VVER nuclear power technology supplied by Russia, which is a version similar but superior to Tianwan-3.

"When Unit 4 gets commissioned, Tianwan Phase II Project with units 3 and 4 combined will increase the electricity generation to 16-18 billion kWh per year," said Shen Yanfeng, general manager of CNNC.

Based on the Phase I technology, the units 3 and 4 in the second stage improved their performance by applying more domestically developed equipment.

"Like the steam turbine, it is made in China. With 98 percent of self-developed units, the power plant can still work very smoothly," said Zhang Yi, operating director of CNNC.

The reason that China chose to bring in Russia's technology at first was because of its higher safety standard when compared with the technology used in the U.S. or France.

One of the examples is the steam generator applied in the nuclear power plant.

"The steam generator to the nuclear power plant is like the boiler to the power plant. A horizontal steam generator applied in Russia's technology has larger water storage than the vertical one in France or the U.S. You know, the larger the storage, the safer the equipment," said Zhang.

The Tianwan nuclear power plant is currently the largest Russian-Chinese power project. Supported by Chinese government under the initiative of developing domestic clean energy, the project has generated electricity over 160 billion kWh in total, which can be used by 100 million Chinese families for one year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Fourth Chinese AP1000 enters commercial operation*
09 January 2019

Unit 2 of the Haiyang nuclear power plant in China's Shandong province has completed 168 hours of full-power continuous operation and is now deemed to be in commercial operation. It becomes the fourth AP1000 unit in China to reach the milestone.





Haiyang 1 and 2 (Image: SPIC)​
Haiyang 2 completed the full-power demonstration test run at 4:00pm today, State Power Investment Corporation (SPIC) has announced. The reactor has now met "commercial operation conditions", it said. Although China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) must still obtain necessary permits and documentation, the unit is now considered to be in commercial operation.

In September 2007, Westinghouse and its partner the Shaw Group received authorisation to construct four AP1000 units in China: two at Sanmen in Zhejiang province and two more at Haiyang. Construction of Sanmen 1 began in April 2009, while first concrete for Sanmen 2 was poured in December 2009. Construction of Haiyang 1 and 2 began in September 2009 and June 2010, respectively.

Sanmen 1 was the world's first AP1000 to start up, achieving first criticality - a sustained chain reaction - on 22 June last year and grid connection on 2 July. It reached full power operation for the first time on 14 August and entered commercial operation on 21 September.

Unit 1 of the Haiyang plant attained first criticality on 8 August and was grid connected on 17 August. That unit began commercial operation on 22 October.

Sanmen unit 2 attained first criticality on 17 August and was connected to the grid on 24 August. The reactor entered commercial operation on 5 November.

Haiyang 2 achieved first criticality on 29 September and was connected to the grid on 13 October.

Together, Haiyang units 1 and 2 will provide some 20 TWh of electricity to the grid annually, sufficient to meet one-third of household demand in Shandong province, SPIC noted.

With the start of commercial operation of Haiyang 2, mainland China now has 46 power reactors in operation with a combined installed capacity of more than 45 GWe.

Four AP1000 reactors were also being built in the USA - two each at Vogtle and Summer. However, construction of the two Summer units was suspended in August 2017. Vogtle 3 and 4 are scheduled to start operating in November 2021 and November 2022, respectively.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Fourth-Chinese-AP1000-enters-commercial-operation

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*How China hopes to play a leading role in developing next-generation nuclear reactors | South China Morning Post*

Researchers have ambitious plans that could pave the way for cleaner, safer and more efficient reactors that could cut reliance on fossil fuels
China hopes to take prominent role in international collaboration designed to develop fourth-generation technology
PUBLISHED : Thursday, 10 January, 2019, 6:03am
UPDATED : Thursday, 10 January, 2019, 12:19pm



The core equipment of a Chinese molten-salt reactor nuclear reactor. Photo: The Institute of Advanced Nuclear Energy Innovation, Chinese Academy of Sciences

Alice Shen
alice.shen@scmp.com

China is pushing ahead with ambitious plans for its nuclear industry, including developing cleaner and safer next-generation technology.

A particular focus is a plan to develop the world’s first large-scale thorium-powered molten-salt reactors – which could generate less radioactive waste and help reduce the reliance on fossil fuels to reduce the world’s energy needs – by 2020.

The head of one of the country’s research programmes said recently that Chinese researchers had mastered the technology in laboratories and now aimed to be the first in the world to make it commercially viable.

Laurence Leung, a scientist with the Canadian Nuclear Laboratories, said China “is also leading the development of a few other models” and “is putting a lot of resources” into developing fourth-generation nuclear power.

At present the country relies on nuclear technology from the US and France, but hopes the heavy investment will allow it to play a leading role in the multinational Generation-IV International Forum.

The forum, a 14-member intergovernmental R&D collaboration, aims to pool resources – allowing scientists to develop safer and cheaper next-generation systems.

Other members include the US, France, Russia and Canada, while Britain, Brazil and Argentina hope to play a more active role in future.

After whittling down nearly 100 proffered concepts, the forum is now focusing on developing six reactor models.

“China wants to test all the fourth-generation concepts before moving forward,” said Leung, who is also an adjunct professor at the McMaster University in Canada and Xian Jiaotong University in China.

“It’s still very cost-effective at the developing phase. Once you move to the commercial use, there is no turning back.”

A major focus is developing thorium-based molten salt-reactors – which scientists hope can be developed to help meet the world’s growing need for energy without contributing to global warming.

These reactors are powered by controlled fission reactions in the same way as conventional uranium reactors.

However, the technology could prove to be cheaper and cleaner, while the use of thorium – which is less radioactive than uranium – should generate less waste.

Replacing water as a coolant with liquid molten salt could tap more of the energy available in radioactive materials and reduce the risk of a meltdown by slowing the nuclear reactions automatically if they get too hot.

Xu Hongjie, director of China’s molten-salt programme, told an academic conference in Shanghai last month that China has mastered the technology in laboratories and plans to put it into commercial use by 2030 – before anyone else does so.

The programme is led by the Shanghai Institute of Applied Physics, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

China, the world’s largest electricity consumer, has already built 45 uranium-powered reactors, but these only generate 3.6 per cent of its total output.

The figure is about 10 per cent for Canada, the US and France.

One advantage of developing molten-salt reactors is that China can build them in remote desert regions, away from its densely populated east coast. because they do not need so much water.

Work on two molten-salt reactors located in the Gobi desert in Gansu province began in 2011. The 12-megawatt reactors were designed to demonstrate the viability of the technology and it is hoped they will be up and running by next year.

“We have been conducting research in Shanghai, starting from nearly nothing,” Xu said. “And we now mastered the technology to produce key devices for such reactors, owning 202 patents.”

China has invested about 2 billion yuan (US$300 million) over the past few years in molten-salt research and development, but building the plants will require tens of billions more.

The basic technology was developed in America’s Oak Ridge National Laboratory, which invented the reactors in the 1970s but the US stopped developing them as it decided to concentrate on uranium-based reactors because of their military applications.

“The US chose to focus on the uranium-based reactors,” said Luk Binglam, a nuclear engineering professor with City University of Hong Kong.

“The reasons are not all technical. You need to consider the political climate at that time.”

Xu told the _MIT Technology Review_ in 2016 that Oak Ridge had posted most of the technical documents the Chinese team needed to develop the technology online for free.

There are a number of practical hurdles to overcome if the researchers are to develop a commercially viable model, but if they succeed it could make China a leader in the industry.

The development of cleaner and safer models could increase global demand for nuclear power, which has prompted widespread public concern in the wake of disasters such as Chernobyl and Fukushima.

Some countries have banned its use and other places, including Germany and Taiwan, have moved to phase out their existing reactors.

Leung said that another advantage of China developing the technology was that while it had to import uranium to power its current reactors, it had large reserves of thorium and would not need to rely on others for such crucial raw materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*TVEL to supply fuel for China's fast-neutron reactor*
10 January 2019

TVEL and CNLY have signed a contract for the supply of nuclear fuel for the CFR-600 sodium-cooled pool-type fast-neutron nuclear reactor under construction in Xiapu County, in China's Fujian province. TVEL is the nuclear fuel manufacturer subsidiary of Russian state nuclear corporation Rosatom, while CNLY is part of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).





A cutaway of the CFR-600 design (Image: CNNC)​
The contract, which was announced today in Beijing, covers the initial loading of nuclear fuel, as well as supplies for refuelling during the first seven years of the reactor’s operation. To serve the contract, a new manufacturing line for the CFR-600 fuel assemblies is planned at the Elektrostal Machine-Building Plant, a TVEL facility located in the Moscow region.

TVEL President Natalia Nikipelova said the Russian company is committed to "all-encompassing cooperation with Chinese partners" in fast-neutron reactors and closing of nuclear fuel cycle. She noted that, in addition to Rosatom’s experience with uranium-based fuel manufacturing for commercial fast-neutron reactors, it had last year launched batch production of uranium-and-plutonium mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel for Russia's BN-800 fast reactor. Its Chinese portfolio also includes a contract for the supply of uranium-based fuel for the China Experimental Fast Reactor, CEFR, with fuel deliveries already taking place, she added.

Evgeny Pakermanov, president of Rusatom Overseas, which coordinated negotiation of the contract, noted that as this is a demonstration project, Russian engineers will create a new kind of nuclear fuel based on the Chinese design.

"[O]ur team had to draw up the whole contract from the scratch taking into account all the peculiarities of the project," he said, adding that talks with the Chinese side had started last June. "Thanks to the high professionalism of Rosatom’s united team and the positive approach of the Chinese partners, the contract has been agreed upon in a record-breaking time," he said.

The CFR-600 fuel supply contract was signed as a part of the an intergovernmental agreement between Russia and China on the joint construction and operation of a demonstration fast reactor in China. It is a part of a large-scale programme of bilateral cooperation in nuclear industry "for the decades ahead", TVEL said.

The agreement covers construction of nuclear reactors of Russian design, with VVER-1200 reactors at two sites in China - Tianwan and Xudabao. The package of intergovernmental documents and framework contracts for these projects was signed on 8 June 2018, during the visit of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Beijing and his meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping.

Fast neutron reactors (FNRs) are seen as the main reactor technology for China, and CNNC expects the FNR to become predominant by mid-century. The country's research and development on fast neutron reactors started in 1964.

A 65 MWt fast neutron reactor - the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) - near Beijing achieved criticality in July 2010, and was grid-connected a year later.

Based on this, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy. The Xiapu reactor - construction of which started in December 2017 - will be a demonstration of that sodium-cooled pool-type fast reactor design. This will have an output of 1500 MW thermal power and 600 MW electric power. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.

A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a 2020 decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/A...-fuel-for-Chinas-fast-neutron-react?feed=feed

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-developed ATF undergoing irradiation tests*
24 January 2019

China General Nuclear (CGN) has begun irradiation testing of a prototype accident-tolerant fuel rod in a research reactor, marking the first time that Chinese-developed ATF has been irradiated.





The loading of the ATF rod into the research reactor (Image: CGN)​
The term accident-tolerant fuel (ATF) describes new technologies that enhance the safety and performance of nuclear fuel. Such fuels may incorporate the use of new materials and designs for cladding and fuel pellets.

CGN said a '2SF PI-A' ATF fuel rod was loaded into a research reactor on 20 January under the supervision of the Chinese Institute of Nuclear Physics & Chemistry, the China Academy of Engineering Physics and the China Guangdong Nuclear Research Institute.

"By studying the reactor irradiation test, the researchers will obtain valuable data on the irradiation of ATF fuel in the reactor," CGN said. "The test will also provide strong support for post-computation modelling and pilot rod loading, which is of great value."

China launched an ATF research and development programme in 2015, when CGN was assigned to lead the project and assembled a group of research institutes and universities - including the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the China Academy of Engineering Physics, Tsinghua University and Xi'an Jiaotong University - to form a national team committed to ATF technological R&D and creation of a nuclear fuel industrial alliance.

CGN said it took the team three years to complete the conceptual design of the ATF and make a preliminary evaluation of the safety benefits of ATF under accident conditions.

Several types of cladding and fuel pellets with enhanced accident tolerance have been developed by the team for use in light water reactors, including coated zirconium alloy, iron-chromium-aluminium alloys, coated molybdenum alloy, silicon carbide claddings, as well as high thermal conductivity uranium-oxide pellets.

CGN began neutron irradiation tests for candidate materials for ATF in December 2017. These tests were conducted in the China Mianyang Research Reactor on the Nuclear Physics campus of Institute of Nuclear Physics & Chemistry in Mianyang city, Sichuan Province.

Since then, CGN has focused on the development of fuel models and their application in projects. The company said it will "strive to meet the requirements for commercial reactor applications of ATF components within five years".

According to CGN, "The new-generation super safe fuel will resist serious accidents and prolong the non-intervention time in case of reactor accidents, greatly reducing the risk of hydrogen explosions and relieving or eliminating the consequences arising from loss of coolant." It added, "It will be used to replace fuel in the nuclear power plants now in operation and help design the fourth generation or even more advanced nuclear power system. In addition, the new fuel will maintain and improve the performance of nuclear power plants."

ATF fuel designs are also being developed in the Europe, Japan and the USA.

Rosatom's fuel company, TVEL, plans to offer ATF to its customers by the early 2020s. TVEL is developing ATF for use in Rosatom's VVER reactors and in Western PWRs. Prototype assemblies are being tested at the MIR-M1 research reactor at the Research Institute of Atomic Reactors at Dimitrovgrad.

Framatome, Global Nuclear Fuel and Westinghouse are working with the US Department of Energy (DOE) to commercialise their ATF concepts by 2025. The DOE's ATF programme was launched following the 2011 Fukushima Daiichi accident and aims to demonstrate performance by inserting ATF technology into a commercial reactor by 2022, and bring advanced fuel concepts to market by 2025.

In July 2017, it was announced that four test lead assemblies of Framatome fuel featuring chromia-doped fuel pellets and chromium-coated fuel cladding will be loaded into unit 2 of the Vogtle plant in Georgia early this year.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Chinese-developed-ATF-undergoing-irradiation-tests

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

China Approves Four Hualong One Nuclear Reactors
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : JAN 31 2019/SOURCE : YICAI




China Approves Four Hualong One Nuclear Reactors​
(Yicai Global) Jan. 31 -- China yesterday gave the go-ahead to the No. 1 and No. 2 reactors at the Phase I of China National Nuclear's Zhangzhou nuclear power project, as well as another two at the Phase I of China General Nuclear Power Group's Huizhou Taiping Ling nuclear power project.

A senior executive at Beijing-based Hualong International Nuclear Power Technology, a joint venture between China National Nuclear and China Nuclear Engineering & Construction, both also headquartered in Beijing, confirmed the news to state-backed Jiemian News.

Barring one project approved in 2012, the Chinese government has imposed a freeze on new general nuclear power projects since the accident at the tsunami-struck nuclear plant in Fukushima, Japan in 2011.

Infrastructure for the two projects, including power and water supply facilities, is already in place, and further construction awaited only the government nod, the senior executive said, but added the projects still need to pass safety checks before the first concrete pours.

Lying in Zhangzhou in southeastern Fujian province, the plan is for construction of six reactors applying US-developed AP1000 technology, with installed capacity of about 7.5 million kilowatts. Situated in Huizhou, Guangdong province, the Huizhou Taiping Ling nuclear power project will comprise six million-kilowatt reactors.

Many ongoing nuclear power projects in China started fueling last year, with seven commercial application-ready reactors put into operation, but new nuclear power projects are still not yet up and running.

The government is expected to later give the green light to the No. 1 and No. 2 reactors for the nuclear power plants in Zhangzhou's Shidao Bay later, as well as the No. 3 and No. 4 units of the facilities located in Sanmen County and Haiyang, based on the national nuclear blueprint.

China adopted third-generation nuclear power technologies in many nuclear reactors last year, with the US technology used at the nuclear power plants in Sanmen County and Haiyang and EPR technology from France at the stations in Taishan.

The country has decided to shift to the Hualong One technology in the Zhangzhou nuclear power project as its self-developed Hualong One technology progresses.

The the technical choices for reactors at the Xudabao and Lufeng nuclear power plants are yet to be determined.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC develops China’s largest pulse generator*
Updated: 2019-01-19





China’s first 300,000-KVA vertical pulse generator passed comprehensive tests at Southwest Institute of Physics of the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) in Chengdu, on Jan 17.

The generator, which meets international-standard specifications, will be able to meet the needs of HL-2M, China’s fusion research facility, providing it with a high-voltage power supply.

HL-2M is China’s state-of-the-art Tokamak device, also known as a “man-made sun”, which is used in operational and controllable thermonuclear fusion research.

It is hoped that the generator will lift the plasma current of the HL-2M to twice that of existing devices in China, and push the plasma temperature to exceed 150 million kWh, thus providing guarantees for the follow-up experiment.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Nation to complete new artificial sun device this year*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/4 22:03:40



Public visit the model of artificial sun in Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui Province in October 2006. Through the model, they can know how the machine generates electricity. Photo: VCG

China plans to complete the construction of the HL-2M Tokamak device, the artificial sun, this year, achieving an ion temperature of 100 million degrees, an official at the China National Nuclear Corporation said on Sunday.

Duan Xuru, also a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), made the remarks on the sidelines of the top political advisory body's annual session that started on Sunday.

The Tokamak devise is designed to replicate the nuclear fusion process that occurs naturally in the sun and stars to provide almost infinite clean energy through controlled nuclear fusion, which is often dubbed as the "artificial sun."

Achieving an ion temperature above 100 million C is one of the three challenges to reach the goal of harnessing the nuclear fusion, and the core of the sun is widely believed to be 15 million C, meaning that the ion at the device's core will be seven times higher than that of the Sun.

The other two challenges are containing the fusion within a limited space in the long term, and providing a sufficiently high density profile, Science and Technology Daily reported on Monday.

"The artificial sun's plasma is mainly composed of electrons and ions, and the country's existing Tokamak devices have achieved an electron temperature of over 100 million degrees C in its core plasma, and an ion temperature of 50 million C, and it is the ion that generates energy in the device," Duan told the media.

To bring up the ion temperature to over 100 million C, we need higher device parameters, injects and absorbs more energy, and operates with a more advanced working mode, Duan said.

The new HL-2M device will possess such capabilities, and hopefully will elevate the current device's plasma electric current level of 1 trillion 3 trillion amperes, which shall greatly enhance the plasma's parameters, and the device power, providing a main technical support for China's participation in the experiment and operation of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) and the independent design and construction of future fusion reactors, Science and Technology Daily reported.

The ITER is a large international scientific project that is a global collaboration of 35 countries including China, Russia and the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC confirms preparations for China’s first floating nuclear plant*
By Leng Shumei Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/8 17:33:40



Gu Jun (first from right), CNNC general manager, also a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC), at the Friday CNNC press conference. Photo: Courtesy of CNNC

The China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) confirmed on Friday that the firm is in preparation for a floating nuclear power plant, which reportedly will be the first one in China, off the coast of East China's Shandong Province. 

Gu Jun, CNNC general manager, also a deputy to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC), confirmed the project with the Global Times reporter on Friday at a press conference in Beijing.

Gu did not reveal further details of the project, saying that information including the volume of investment is still unknown.

A floating nuclear power plant is a site with one or more nuclear reactors, located on a platform out at sea that can provide electricity and heat to areas with difficult access, such as in cold northern China regions.

The first platform of the CNNC project will cost 14 billion yuan ($2.08 billion) and will be put into use in 2021, Shandong-based Qilu Evening News reported in November 2018. 

An anonymous CNNC engineer, who is part of the project, previously told the Global Times that the floating nuclear plant is built for a local industrial park. 

The building of the floating nuclear plant in China is not a surprise, as Russia and the US have done a lot in the area, Gu pointed out.

Nuclear energy will also play a more important role in aerospace exploration and submerging in the future, Gu said. 

Russia launched the world's first floating nuclear plant in May 2018. 

The CNNC and Russian state nuclear company Rosatom signed a 20-billion-yuan nuclear deal including the introduction of Russia's third-generation VVER-1200 nuclear technology into China.

Gu said they are going through procedures for the project and will possibly introduce the technology by the end of this year.

Apart from Russia, the CNNC has also been actively cooperating with many other countries such as Iran, Bulgaria, and Saudi Arabia to make China's nuclear technology go global.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese Academy Develops World's Largest Non-Welded Steel Ring for Atomic Plants*
XU WEI
DATE : MAR 12 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Chinese Academy Develops World's Largest Non-Welded Steel Ring for Atomic Plants​
(Yicai Global) March 12 -- The Institute of Metal Research under the Chinese Academy of Sciences has rolled out the world's largest non-welded stainless steel ring forging, developed through its own metal-forming technology.

It has a diameter of 15.6 meters and weighs 150 tons, both being the world's largest, China News Service reported today, citing the institute. It achieved the hierarchical construction of a 100-ton metal billet for the first time.

The giant ring will be use at China's fourth-generation nuclear power plants, and will effectively guarantee the implementation of major equipment in the country's nuclear industry.

As the core component of the nuclear power unit, the support ring is the pressure vessel's boundary and safety barrier and serves as the backbone of the entire reactor, supporting 7,000 tons of weight. Such massive forgings are normally made by welding multi-segment small billets, a long and costly process that also poses a risk to the plant's operation due to the weak material structure of the welded position.

Many academicians regard the new technology as a revolutionary innovation in large component manufacturing. It has been used in hydropower, wind power, nuclear power and other fields. It will promote the rapid development of China's high-grade equipment and guarantee its independence over core materials in major equipment.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Russia and China signed the Executive contracts for the construction of Tianwan NPP and Xudabao NPP*

11 March, 2019 / 16:35
On March 7, in Beijing, ASE (ROSATOM Engineering Division) and CNNC enterprises signed a General contract for units 7 and 8 of Tianwan NPP, as well as a contract for a technical project for units 3 and 4 of Xudabao NPP. 



​
The preparation of these documents was carried out in accordance with the strategic package of agreements signed during the visit of the President of the Russian Federation Vladimir Putin to the People's Republic of China. This package defines the major lines to develop cooperation between Russia and China in the nuclear industry for the next decades. 


https://rosatom.ru/en/press-centre/...-construction-of-tianwan-npp-and-xudabao-npp/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China Approves Four Hualong One Nuclear Reactors
> LIAO SHUMIN
> DATE : JAN 31 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Approves Four Hualong One Nuclear Reactors​
> (Yicai Global) Jan. 31 -- China yesterday gave the go-ahead to the No. 1 and No. 2 reactors at the Phase I of China National Nuclear's Zhangzhou nuclear power project, as well as another two at the Phase I of China General Nuclear Power Group's Huizhou Taiping Ling nuclear power project.
> 
> A senior executive at Beijing-based Hualong International Nuclear Power Technology, a joint venture between China National Nuclear and China Nuclear Engineering & Construction, both also headquartered in Beijing, confirmed the news to state-backed Jiemian News.
> 
> Barring one project approved in 2012, the Chinese government has imposed a freeze on new general nuclear power projects since the accident at the tsunami-struck nuclear plant in Fukushima, Japan in 2011.
> 
> Infrastructure for the two projects, including power and water supply facilities, is already in place, and further construction awaited only the government nod, the senior executive said, but added the projects still need to pass safety checks before the first concrete pours.
> 
> Lying in Zhangzhou in southeastern Fujian province, the plan is for construction of six reactors applying US-developed AP1000 technology, with installed capacity of about 7.5 million kilowatts. Situated in Huizhou, Guangdong province, the Huizhou Taiping Ling nuclear power project will comprise six million-kilowatt reactors.
> 
> Many ongoing nuclear power projects in China started fueling last year, with seven commercial application-ready reactors put into operation, but new nuclear power projects are still not yet up and running.
> 
> The government is expected to later give the green light to the No. 1 and No. 2 reactors for the nuclear power plants in Zhangzhou's Shidao Bay later, as well as the No. 3 and No. 4 units of the facilities located in Sanmen County and Haiyang, based on the national nuclear blueprint.
> 
> China adopted third-generation nuclear power technologies in many nuclear reactors last year, with the US technology used at the nuclear power plants in Sanmen County and Haiyang and EPR technology from France at the stations in Taishan.
> 
> The country has decided to shift to the Hualong One technology in the Zhangzhou nuclear power project as its self-developed Hualong One technology progresses.
> 
> The the technical choices for reactors at the Xudabao and Lufeng nuclear power plants are yet to be determined.


*China Breaks Nuclear Freeze by Splurging USD12.1 Billion to Build Two Hualong One Plants*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : MAR 19 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China Breaks Nuclear Freeze by Splurging USD12.1 Billion to Build Two Hualong One Plants​
(Yicai Global) March 19 -- China's central environmental authority has given the green light for the construction of two nuclear power projects with four reactors, which is the first such go-ahead since 2016. 

The pair, China General Nuclear Power Group's Huizhou Taiping Ling in southern Guangdong province and China National Nuclear's Zhangzhou plant in southeastern Fujian, will start construction on June 30, the Ministry of Ecology and Environment said in a statement on its website. The total investment will be CNY81.2 billion (USD12.1 billion), public information shows. 

The Chinese government imposed a multi-year freeze on new nuclear power projects since the accident at the tsunami-struck nuclear plant in Fukushima, Japan in 2011. 

In 2015, China began building two plants involving domestically designed Hualong One reactor technology in Fujian province and the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, with the first unit expected to enter operation in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*CNNC plans to build nation’s first floating nuclear plant this year*
By Leng Shumei Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/20 22:28:40

China will start the construction of its first floating nuclear power plant within this year, Luo Qi, head of the Nuclear Power Institute (NPI) of China confirmed with Global Times on Wednesday. 

A floating nuclear power plant is a marine platform equipped with scaled-down nuclear reactors, which can provide electricity and heat to areas with difficult access, such as remote areas, islands and offshore oil and gas platforms, according to Luo.

Luo noted that the floating nuclear platform does not take up a lot of space, will not be affected by earthquakes and will create no pollution. 

The NPI is affiliated with the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC). 

Gu Jun, the general manager of CNNC, previously told the Global Times that the corporation is in preparation for a floating nuclear power plant off the coast of East China's Shandong Province.

Gu did not reveal further details of the project, saying that information including the volume of investment is still unknown.

The Qilu Evening News based in Jinan, Shandong, reported in November 2018 that the first floating nuclear power platform of a CNNC project will cost 14 billion yuan ($2.1 billion), and will be put into use in 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *Nation to complete new artificial sun device this year*
> Source:Global Times Published: 2019/3/4 22:03:40
> 
> 
> 
> Public visit the model of artificial sun in Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui Province in October 2006. Through the model, they can know how the machine generates electricity. Photo: VCG
> 
> China plans to complete the construction of the HL-2M Tokamak device, the artificial sun, this year, achieving an ion temperature of 100 million degrees, an official at the China National Nuclear Corporation said on Sunday.
> 
> Duan Xuru, also a member of the 13th National Committee of the Chinese People's Political Consultative Conference (CPPCC), made the remarks on the sidelines of the top political advisory body's annual session that started on Sunday.
> 
> The Tokamak devise is designed to replicate the nuclear fusion process that occurs naturally in the sun and stars to provide almost infinite clean energy through controlled nuclear fusion, which is often dubbed as the "artificial sun."
> 
> Achieving an ion temperature above 100 million C is one of the three challenges to reach the goal of harnessing the nuclear fusion, and the core of the sun is widely believed to be 15 million C, meaning that the ion at the device's core will be seven times higher than that of the Sun.
> 
> The other two challenges are containing the fusion within a limited space in the long term, and providing a sufficiently high density profile, Science and Technology Daily reported on Monday.
> 
> "The artificial sun's plasma is mainly composed of electrons and ions, and the country's existing Tokamak devices have achieved an electron temperature of over 100 million degrees C in its core plasma, and an ion temperature of 50 million C, and it is the ion that generates energy in the device," Duan told the media.
> 
> To bring up the ion temperature to over 100 million C, we need higher device parameters, injects and absorbs more energy, and operates with a more advanced working mode, Duan said.
> 
> The new HL-2M device will possess such capabilities, and hopefully will elevate the current device's plasma electric current level of 1 trillion 3 trillion amperes, which shall greatly enhance the plasma's parameters, and the device power, providing a main technical support for China's participation in the experiment and operation of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) and the independent design and construction of future fusion reactors, Science and Technology Daily reported.
> 
> The ITER is a large international scientific project that is a global collaboration of 35 countries including China, Russia and the US.


China National Nuclear Corp. announced that on March 19th, the core component of the HL-2M device, the main vacuum chamber, was successfully developed and shipped to Chengdu from Xi'an.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Testing complete for Hualong One fuel*
21 March 2019

Long-term irradiation testing of China National Nuclear Corporation's (CNNC) CF3 pressurised water reactor (PWR) fuel has been completed.





CNF3 fuel assembly (Image: CNNC)​
Four sets of CF3 fuel assemblies, which are designed for use in the Hualong One reactor, were loaded into Qinshan II unit 2 - a Chinese-designed CNP-600 PWR - in July 2014. The assemblies have undergone poolside inspections during each fuelling cycle, CNNC said. Inspection results show that the performance of the design has met internationally accepted standards.

According to World Nuclear Association information, CF3 fuel assemblies are being manufactured at CNNC's main PWR fuel fabrication plant at Yibin in Sichuan province, using fuel pellets from Kazakhstan's Ulba Metallurgical Plant.

Hualong One reactors are currently under construction at Fuqing and Fangchenggang. Fuqing 5 and 6 are expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, as are Fangchenggang 3 and 4. The Hualong One promoted on the international market is called the HPR1000, two of which are under construction at Karachi in Pakistan.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Testing-complete-for-Hualong-One-fuel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's Nuclear Revival Continues With Plans for Small Plant in Hainan*
LIN CHUNTING
DATE : MAR 22 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Nuclear Revival Continues With Plans for Small Plant in Hainan​
(Yicai Global) March 22 -- China aims to start construction this year on a small-scale nuclear power unit in the southernmost island province of Hainan, marking the third such project to be rubber-stamped this year.

China National Nuclear Power aims to complete the project within 65 months as part of efforts to better meet local power demands, the Beijing-based firm said in a statement.

The small nuclear power unit will boast an installed capacity of 125,000 kilowatts, and use ACP100 small modular reactor technology from CNNP parent China National Nuclear.

China recently ended a freeze on new nuclear projects which had been in place since the 2011 Fukushima disaster in Japan. The country's authorities greenlighted two larger projects in Guangdong and Fujian provinces earlier this month.

Small modular reactors are a new direction for the sector, encouraged by the International Atomic Energy Agency. The US, Russia, South Korea, Japan and France are all developing this technology.

Applications of small nuclear power units are highly flexible and cannot be replaced by large nuclear power units. They can meet power demands of different regions and users, including the supply for small and medium-sized power grids, urban heating, industrial heating and desalination.

"Small modular reactors have broad market prospects," one nuclear industry insider told Yicai Global.

Two 650,000 kW units were installed in Changjiang in 2015 and 2016, respectively, and nuclear power provides one-third of the island's supply.

As an island, the scale and capacity of Hainan's power grid are relatively small, which is makes it suitable for developing and applying small units to alleviate the impacts of peak load regulations.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China's Fourth-Gen Nuclear Reactors to Start Up by Next Year*
XU WEI
DATE : APR 01 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China's Fourth-Gen Nuclear Reactors to Start Up by Next Year​
(Yicai Global) April 1 -- China is accelerating the implementation of science and technology projects in the field of fourth-generation nuclear power and is demonstrating high-temperature gas-cooled reactors.

They are in the final stage of installation and debugging and construction will be completed and start operation by the first half of next year, China Securities Journal reported, citing China Nuclear Energy Association Chairman Yu Jianfeng, who spoke recently at the China Nuclear Energy Sustainable Development Forum.

At the end of last month, the number of nuclear power units in operation in China was 45, with installed capacity of 45.9 million kilowatts and electricity generation of 294.4 billion kWh, ranking it third in the world, Yu said.

The number of third-generation nuclear power units that began working or are under construction has reached 10, accounting for more than a third of the world's total for such units. They are in good operational state and their general security level is upgraded annually.

A total of eight units have been built and put into action since last year, and another 11 are being constructed. China has been a world leader in the number of units under construction for many years, Yu said.

No projects have been waiting for approval since December 2015. The No.1 unit of Zhangzhou Nuclear Power Plant in Fujian province, and the No.1 unit of Taiping Mountain Nuclear Power Plant in Guangdong province will begin construction work in June, according to two environmental impact assessments the Ministry of Ecology and Environment made public on March 18. Outsiders have taken this as a sign of the nuclear power industry's recovery.

China will continue to develop nuclear power by guaranteeing its safety, Liu Hua, vice environment minister and head of the National Nuclear Safety Administration, said at the forum.

Under the 13th five-year plan, the capacity of China's nuclear power plants that will be in operation will be 30 million kilowatts; the capacity of plants that start construction will be more than 30 million kilowatts; and the installed one will reach 58 million kilowatts in 2020, which means about six to eight nuclear power units are expected to start construction every year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China plans fusion power research*
01 April 2019

A research centre to support China's push for nuclear fusion power has been approved. It will be able to test large superconducting magnets and filters under operational conditions. The Institute of Plasma Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences said that having an integrated research facility for key systems of fusion reactors is "one of the major scientific engineering projects" in the Thirteenth Five-Year Plan.





A rendering of the future research centre (Image: Institute of Plasma Physics)​
Scientific goals for the project include studying plasma behaviour under the boundary parameters of magnetic constrained fusion and exploring the effects of complex dynamic loads on critical systems and components. It will evaluate the service performance of filters and superconducting magnets under load conditions.

China aims to construct a tokamak fusion reactor, known as the China Fusion Engineering Test Reactor, and launch its operation in 2030. It would be smaller than the international Iter project, yet comparable in performance in that some modes of operation would produce up to 10 times the heat required to initiate fusion. It is hoped that these large experiments will yield the knowledge required to create fusion power plants in around 2050.

Site selection, social risk assessment and environmental impact studies have all been carried out and approved, the Chinese Academy of Science said. The project awaits only a final investment budget for construction to begin. Site preparation has been under way since 14 December last year.

The facility will be built in Lyuang district in the north west of Hefei, the provincial capital of Anhui province, which itself is about 400 km west of Shanghai. It will be jointly built by the Chinese Academy of Science and the government of Anhui province.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/China-plans-fusion-power-research

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

CNNC loads medical cobalt-60 into reactors


> *CNNC loads medical cobalt-60 into reactors *
> Updated: 2017-04-21
> 
> China's first batch of medical cobalt-60 was loaded into nuclear reactors managed by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) on April 15, and the medical cobalt-60 products are expected to be launched to the market in 2019.
> 
> Similar to the "heart" for gamma knife (γ-knife), medical cobalt-60 can be utilized for treating tumors with precise radiotherapy.
> 
> The milestone marks CNNC bringing the technology to China to produce medical cobalt-60, and will end China's long-term dependence on importing the material.
> 
> The Canadian research reactor currently used for producing medical cobalt-60 will be decommissioned soon, and the Argentine heavy water reactor units previously used have been shut down for reconstruction, which has resulted in an enormous shortage of medical cobalt-60.
> 
> For years, CNNC has worked on the research and producing of cobalt-60 radiation source, and its self-developed industrial cobalt-60 has been in application in 2009, emitting radiation of over 5,000 curies so far.
> 
> Besides, the maintenance period of Qinshan heavy water reactor has been extended to 24 months, to guarantee the specific activity of cobalt-60 to meet medical demands, while building solid foundations for China to be able to produce the material in the future.





> 中国核电_CNNP
> 4月2日 20:02 来自 iPhone客户端
> 癌症患者的福音！伽马刀“中国芯”在秦山核电研制成功@核电秦山核电有限公司 @健康中国 @上海核工院
> 
> 2019年4月1日12时37分24秒，国内首个医用钴靶件经辐照后在秦山核电重水堆1号机组顺利出堆，这标志着我国通过自主研发成功掌握了医用钴－60放射源生产技术，一举打破高比活度医用钴－60放射源全部依赖国外进口的局面，伽马刀即将装备“中国芯”。
> 
> 中核集团在2015年要求秦山核电、中国同辐等联合启动重水堆大批量生产医用钴源的技术研发工作，2016年“医用钴－60放射源工业化生产技术研究”项目被列为中核集团“龙腾2020”科技创新计划项目。经秦山核电与中国同辐、中核北方、中核高通、上海核工院等单位联合科研攻关，两年时间内完成了医用钴源生产技术研发、安全分析、靶件制造、安全审评等一系列工作，国内首个医用钴靶件于2017年4月在秦三厂1号机组顺利入堆。经过两年堆芯辐照后，首批医用钴源在秦三厂110大修期间出堆。经持续监测及最终测算，辐照生产的医用钴－60放射源活度满足使用要求。


*China Nuclear Power_CNNP*
April 2 at 20:02

*Good news for cancer patients! Gamma Knife "China Core" successfully developed in Qinshan Nuclear Power @核电秦山核电有限公司@健康中国 @上海核工院*

At 12:37:24 on April 1, 2019, the first domestic medical cobalt target irradiated at the No.1 unit of Qinshan Nuclear Power Heavy Water Reactor was successfully developed. This mark that China has successfully mastered the production technology of medical cobalt-60 radioactive source through independent research and development, breaking past complete reliance on foreign imports of high specific activity medical cobalt-60 radioactive source in one fell swoop. China gamma knife will soon be equipped with "China Core".

In 2015, CNNC asked Qinshan Nuclear Power and China Isotope & Radiation Corporation (CIRC) to jointly launch technology research and development work for mass production of medical cobalt sources in heavy water reactors. In 2016, the “Research on Industrialized Production Technology of Medical Cobalt-60 Radioactive Sources” was listed as the “Longteng 2020” Science and Technology Innovation Project of China National Nuclear Corporation. Through Qinshan Nuclear Power and CIRC, CNNC North, CNNC Gaotong, The Shanghai Nuclear Engineering Institute and other units jointly completed within two years series of work including, medical cobalt source production, technology R & D, safety analysis, target manufacturing, safety review, etc. The first domestic medical cobalt target was successfully loaded into Unit 1 of Qinsan III Plant in April 2017. After two years of core irradiation, the first batch of medical cobalt sources were unloaded during the 110 maintenance overhaul of Qinsan III Plant. After continuous monitoring and final measurement, the radioactive activity of medical cobalt-60 source produced was found to have met the requirements for use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Nuclear energy is a key part of China's Belt and Road policy*
03 April 2019

China wants to promote nuclear energy cooperation in the 'Belt and Road', and is focusing on new technology deployment and completing its radioactive waste management strategy, a conference in Beijing heard. The Belt and Road Initiative is a development strategy adopted by the Chinese government involving infrastructure development and investments in 152 countries and international organisations.
​Opening the _2019 Spring International Summit at China's Nuclear Energy Sustainability Forum _on 1 April, the chairman of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC), Yu Jianfeng, said human society is entering a new era of clean energy development. In the last three years, he said, China has shown the fastest growth rate of clean energy, including hydro, wind, solar and nuclear power.

The country accounts for about one-fifth of nuclear capacity under construction globally - 10.8 GWe of the 56.3 GWe total - while its construction performance means eight of the last 10 new reactors to start up were in China. However, these start-ups are the result of construction approvals granted five or six years ago whereas approvals for new projects have been withheld for the last three years. This hiatus is expected to end soon now that the first EPR and AP1000 units are in operation at Taishan and Yangjiang, respectively. In parallel, construction of the first indigenous Haulong One units, Fuqing 5 and 6, is progressing with installation of large components, such as the steam turbine, at an advanced stage.

The conference aimed to promote international cooperation on nuclear energy in the 'Belt and Road' and accordingly Yu highlighted the Chinese export to Pakistan of two ACP-1000 pressurised water reactors to the Karachi nuclear power plant. The first of these, Karachi 2, began construction in August 2015 and is nearing completion. It will be put into operation soon, he said. Pakistan started up new Chinese-supplied CNP-300 units in 2016 and 2017, doubling its nuclear power production to 6.2% of generation. When in operation the new Karachi units would take that to at least 16%.

In China, Yu looked forward to the start-up of the high temperature gas-cooled reactor at Shidao Bay (Shandong Shidaowan). The pilot pebble-bed design unit started construction at the end of 2012 and is now in the "final stage of installation and commissioning" to be completed in the first half of 2020, said Yu.

*Waste strategy taking shape*

With its nuclear sector well established and growing fast, China is making firm plans to establish appropriate waste management infrastructure for the trend to continue.

"In 2016, China set up a mechanism for the reprocessing of spent fuel at the national level, and the post-treatment of spent fuel was fully accelerated," Zhang Jianhua, deputy director of the China Atomic Energy Authority (CAEA), told the conference.

"At present, the construction of spent fuel reprocessing capacity in China is progressing steadily in accordance with the three-step plan of 'pilot scale, demonstration scale, industrial scale'".

A demonstration used fuel treatment plant, with a capacity of 200 tonnes of used fuel per year, is being built in Gansu Nuclear Technology Industrial Park in Gansu province by CNNC Longrui Technology Company, which was set up in March 2015.

'Industrial scale' refers to a full-size reprocessing plant that would accept highly radioactive used nuclear fuel assemblies currently stored under water at power plants, before dissolving them to separate recyclable uranium and plutonium from waste products which can then be packaged ready for disposal.

A coastal site in Jiangsu province has been suggested, so that used fuel could be transported by ship. In July 2016 Lianyungang city in Jiangsu was mentioned as likely for the site, close to the Tianwan nuclear power plant, but public protests caused local government to back away from the proposal.

Talks about this under cooperation with France made progress recently during Chinese President Xi Jinping’s meetings in Paris with French President Emmanuel Macron.

Regarding the disposal of nuclear wastes, Zhang said China had completed the site-selection work and the CAEA had approved plans for the first underground laboratory for disposal of highly radioactive wastes.

China has a "three-step strategy of 'site selection, underground experiment and disposal bank construction'", with the goal of finally building a high-discharge waste disposal site by 2050, he said.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Nuclear-energy-is-a-key-part-of-China’s-Belt-and-R

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Russia and China signed the Executive contracts for the construction of Tianwan NPP and Xudabao NPP*
> 
> 11 March, 2019 / 16:35
> On March 7, in Beijing, ASE (ROSATOM Engineering Division) and CNNC enterprises signed a General contract for units 7 and 8 of Tianwan NPP, as well as a contract for a technical project for units 3 and 4 of Xudabao NPP.
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> The preparation of these documents was carried out in accordance with the strategic package of agreements signed during the visit of the President of the Russian Federation Vladimir Putin to the People's Republic of China. This package defines the major lines to develop cooperation between Russia and China in the nuclear industry for the next decades.
> 
> 
> https://rosatom.ru/en/press-centre/...-construction-of-tianwan-npp-and-xudabao-npp/


*AtomStroyExport unveils schedule for China projects*
03 April 2019

Alexey Bannik, vice president of China projects at Russia's AtomStroyExport (ASE), has given the schedule for new VVER-1200 units at Tianwan and Xudabao. Construction of Tianwan unit 7 will start in May 2021, and that of Xudabao unit 3 and of Tianwan unit 8 will start five and 10 months later, respectively. The launch of the Tianwan units is scheduled for 2026 and 2027 while the third and fourth units at the Xudabao plant will both be launched in 2028.





Tianwan units 1-4 (Image: ASE)​
ASE and China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) signed the general contract for the construction of Tianwan 7 and 8 and a technical contract for two new units at Xudabao on 7 March. These contracts were prepared in accordance with the strategic package of agreements signed during a visit by Russian President Vladimir Putin to China last June. This package defines cooperation between Russia and China in the nuclear industry in the coming decades. Contracts for Tianwan 7 and 8 were signed between CNNC and Rosatom in early November marking the implementation of the framework contracts.

ASE is the engineering division of Rosatom and Bannik’s comments appeared in an interview with the state nuclear corporation’s newspaper, _Strana Rosatom_, yesterday.

"According to the contract, first concrete will be poured at Tianwan-7 in May 2021; five months later at Xudabao-3; another five months later at Tianwan-8; and another five months after that Xudabao-4," Bannik said. "That is, there will be a 10-month gap between units 7 and 8 at Tianwan, and a five-month gap between the seventh unit at Tianwan and the third unit at Xudabao, which is a new site for us. The target dates are very ambitious and meeting them will require clear and coordinated work by all the project participants."

The construction site of Tianwan 7 and 8 is "essentially ready", Bannik said. "Now we are working on levelling it out, but we already know this area because we’ve built four units there and so we don’t need to conduct any additional surveys," he added. The Chinese side has fully prepared the Xudabao site for the construction of six blocks, two of which ASE will build, he said.

Bannik said: "We are planning the nuclear island, issuing the technical requirements and monitoring the plant as a whole, as well as the safety concept and preparing documents for licensing. The Chinese side is responsible for designing the non-nuclear island part and supplying all the equipment for it. We will supply the main equipment of the nuclear island and some security systems. The Russians will participate in all stages of construction."

He added: "There are many specialists in the company - they are our old friends who worked on the construction of the Tianwan units, which we are very pleased with. The division of labour at the new units is no different to that at Tianwan-3 and -4, for which the Chinese side has fully taken over the construction work. Therefore, we don't plan to bring our own resources to the extent that we need to at sites in other countries. But, perhaps, we will need specialists to work in the representative offices and on-site to oversee the construction and installation work by the Chinese side."

ASE plans to boost the number of personnel working on its China projects, he said, "but not by much".

"In the management company, we want to keep the number of the Chinese directorate at an optimal level. The projects for the units are similar and it is necessary to take advantage of this, and not to over-inflate it. As for representation in China, the sites are located too far from each other, in different provinces. For Xudabao, we’ll have to create a structure, almost repeating the representation in Lianyungang, at the construction site of the Tianwan NPP. That is a requirement of the contract," Bannik said.

The VVER-1200 projects in China will differ slightly to units of the same design built in Russia, he said, owing to different soil, climate and water supply features. In addition, the Chinese customer has a number of specific requirements related to nuclear, radiation and fire safety, and environmental impact, he added without elaborating.

Novovoronezh II-2 will be the third VVER-1200 to be commissioned, following Novovoronezh II-1 and Leningrad II-1, which were launched in 2016 and 2017, respectively.

Rosatom describes the VVER-1200 as a Generation III+ power unit, which has a number of economic and safety advantages when compared to the previous generation (VVER-1000). It is 20% more powerful; requires 30-40% fewer operator personnel; and its operating period is twice as long, at 60 years, with the possibility of extension by an additional 20 years.

Rosatom also has VVER-1200 construction projects in Bangladesh, Belarus, Finland and Hungary.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/AtomStroyExport-unveils-schedule-for-China-project

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China uprates its oldest reactor*
17 April 2019

In a first for the country, China has uprated its oldest power reactor, Qinshan 1, to 350 MWe (net) from its original 300 MWe. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said the engineering work "has important reference significance for the power enhancement of subsequent power stations, and plays an exemplary role in the life management of domestic nuclear power plants".






Qinshan 1 (Image: Hejiayuan)​
The uprate was announced after the plant had successfully completed a proving test involving 168 hours of "safe and stable" operation.

Qinshan 1, a pressurised water reactor brought online in 1991, was the first nuclear power unit China built using its own technologies. It went on to import several larger designs from countries that were more established in nuclear power at the time. China is now self-sufficient in nuclear power generation and has rolled out a series of large nuclear reactors of its own design and supported by its own supply chain.

CNNC said the engineering work "has important reference significance for the power enhancement of subsequent power stations, and plays an exemplary role in the life management of domestic nuclear power plants."

Qinshan's operational conditions have been stable and performance indicators have been "excellent" since the unit was first connected to the grid on 15 December 1991, CNNC said. According to the latest data shared with the International Atomic Energy Agency, Qinshan 1 achieved a load factor of 100.2% in 2017 and has averaged 83.5% over its whole lifespan. CNNC said it has "achieved good performance and economic benefit."

In addition, the reactor has been a test-bed for the Chinese industry, with over 130 technical updates and improvements per year, CNNC said. Its achievements include a continuous generation run of 469 days in 2007 and a national record refuelling outage of just over 18 days in 2014.

CNNC did not detail how the additional 50 MWe gross output was achieved. General information from the US Nuclear Regulatory Commission suggests that at 16% it is likely to be what is called an 'extended uprate', which involves significant modifications to major pieces of non-nuclear equipment such as high-pressure turbines, condensate pumps and motors, main generators and transformers. Extra power on a smaller scale can also be obtained by reducing measurement uncertainty and refining a plant's operating margins.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/China-uprates-its-oldest-reactor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

21:03, 21-Apr-2019
*How safe are China's nuclear power plants?*
Cao Qingqing 




Safety levels at China's nuclear power plants are now the highest in the world, Xue Xiaogang, president of the China Institute of Atomic Energy, told CGTN in an exclusive interview.

After a three-year hiatus, China will resume approving new nuclear power projects this year, according to Liu Hua, deputy minister of ecology and environment and head of the National Nuclear Safety Administration.

It has been taken as a positive signal for the country's nuclear power industry, which has slowed down since the catastrophic Fukushima nuclear accident in 2011. But safety is always the No.1 issue.



Xue Xiaogang, president of China Institute of Atomic Energy, speaks with CGTN in Beijing, April 18, 2019. /CGTN Photo​
*What do we mean by nuclear power safety?*

According to the expert, there are two major aspects with regard to the safety of a nuclear power plant. One is how to avoid nuclear meltdown, which requires robust and efficient cooling of the reactor, and the other is how to prevent the release of radioactive material into the environment.

In both aspects, the safety level (measured by various quantitative indexes) of all of China's nuclear power reactors in operation is above the world average, and 70 percent of them rank at the front, according to data from the World Nuclear Association (WNA).

The country's homegrown third-generation nuclear power technology Hualong One (also known as HPR1000), with the world's most advanced designs and extra safety measures, meets the highest international safety standards.



File photo: The dome being installed at No. 5 unit of Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant, which used Hualong One technology, in Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province, May 25, 2017. /Xinhua Photo

Reactors built with Hualong One designs also adopt a double-layer safety shell that can withstand the impact of a Boeing 737 airplane.

"It is almost impossible that a Fukushima-style accident will happen in China," Xue said.

At the Japanese plant, tsunami waves swamped the backup generators needed to keep coolant pumps running, and the loss of coolant caused three of the plant's six reactors to melt down. The Hualong One design stores water above the reactor that can be gravity-fed to keep it cool.

Like its major competitors, China is now developing the fourth generation of nuclear power technology, which could further minimize the likelihood of accidents, and has better economic performance and less nuclear waste, Xue said.

*China has latecomer advantages*

Worldwide, the development of nuclear power started from the 1950s, with the technology constantly being improved in terms of safety and cost-efficiency during the past seven decades.

Unlike traditional nuclear power heavyweights such as the U.S., France, Russia and Japan, China is a latecomer in the industry.

The country built its first nuclear power plant in the 1990s on the basis of the world's then most advanced second-generation nuclear power technology with high safety standards, which means a high starting point.



A model of China's first nuclear power plant – Qinshan nuclear power plant – is displayed at the China Museum of Nuclear Science and Technology in Fangshan district, Beijing, April 18, 2019. /CGTN Photo

All the three major nuclear power disasters in history, namely the Three Mile Island accident in the U.S. in 1979, the Chernobyl accident in the former Soviet Union in 1986, and the Fukushima disaster in Japan in 2011, happened to the old, first-generation nuclear reactors built before 1980s.

Besides, China has seen the most rapid development of nuclear power technology since the early 1990s, with no suspension of nuclear power construction or operation over the years. Plus, a world-class talent pool has been cultivated.

*Why is nuclear power still needed in China?*

All countries are turning to clean energy and cutting the use of fossil fuels such as crude oil and coal.

Compared with other carbon-free energy such as wind and solar power, which are inherently seasonal and weather-dependent, nuclear power still has some advantages. It's more stable and allows large-scale power supply, Xue said.

"Especially in China, there is greater room for nuclear power," he pointed out.

China's overall appetite for energy will remain relatively high, as the country maintains middle-to-high-speed economic growth. Meanwhile, China is transforming to green development, with higher environmental protection requirements.

Currently, coal-fired electricity still accounts for about 70 percent of China's total power. In order to meet the still robust energy demand while lowering harm to the environment, the country needs to further adjust its energy structure.

"Nuclear power might be the best choice so far," Xue said.

(Top image: A model of China's self-developed Hualong One nuclear power reactor is displayed at the China Museum of Nuclear Science and Technology in Fangshan district, Beijing, April 18, 2019. /CGTN Photo)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*'Artificial sun' paves way for unlimited clean energy*
Updated 16:42, 26-Apr-2019
Cao Qingqing




Humanity could have unlimited clean energy by the mid of this century when an "artificial sun", a device designed to mimic the nuclear fusion process the real sun uses to generate energy, is expected to be used commercially.

Researchers at China's Southwestern Institute of Physics, the country's oldest and largest research center for nuclear fusion technology, are optimistic that this could probably first happen in China.

The Institute is on the way to complete building a crucial upgraded “artificial sun” by the end of this year, which will be one of the most advanced such devices in the world, and will bring humanity a step closer to ultimately solving its energy problems.



The current "artificial sun" device at the Southwestern Institute of Physics in southwest China's Chengdu city, Sichuan Province. The Institute is on the way to complete an upgraded one by the end of 2019./CGTN Photo

*What's an "artificial sun"?*

Simply speaking, it's a controlled nuclear fusion reactor, through which people are able to control the process of the fusion reaction, so as to use the heat released to generate electricity. 

In a fusion reaction, two lighter atomic nuclei combine to form a heavier nucleus, while releasing energy. 

However, it requires very difficult conditions, among which an extremely high temperature is a prerequisite.

At that temperature, the fuels for nuclear fusion, usually hydrogen isotopes such as deuterium and tritium, will exist in the state of plasma, which is composed of electrons and ions. 

Fusion reactions will only start when the temperature of the ions reaches 100 million degrees Celcius, while current devices in China can only reach an ion temperature of 50 million degrees Celcius.

But the new "artificial sun", named HL-2M, will achieve that for the first time in China, Dr. Wulyu Zhong, a research fellow at Southwestern Institute of Physics, told CGTN. 

“Judging from several key performance parameters, HL-2M will be the most advanced in China, and also one of the leading devices worldwide, comparable to those in the U.S. and Europe,” he said. 



Dr. Wulyu Zhong, a research fellow at Southwestern Institute of Physics, speaks with CGTN./CGTN Photo

*Why is fusion power highly anticipated?*

Firstly, the fuels for nuclear fusion are abundant in nature. Deuterium can be extracted from seawater, and tritium can be produced in the fusion reaction itself. 

In a complete fusion reaction, the deuterium extracted from one liter of seawater will release energy equivalent to that of 300 liters of gasoline.

What's more, a fusion reactor would produce no greenhouse gas or other pollutants, and little nuclear waste. 

It's also much safer compared with the current fission nuclear power reactors, as the reaction will stop immediately once the required conditions are cut out. 

Therefore, scientists worldwide are working to make the controlled fusion reaction take place in a more practical and economical way. 

International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER), a major project initiated in 1987, involves scientists from 35 countries and aims at the commercial use of the new energy.

China has undertaken nine percent of the research tasks in the project, and is now at the forefront in terms of research level, with a series of internationally advanced research outcomes, according to Zhong.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Fuqing 5 enters system commissioning phase*
> 09 August 2018
> 
> Installation of the control room has been completed at the demonstration Hualong One being constructed as unit 5 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The completed control room of Fuqing 5 (Image: CNI23)​
> The final display panel of the control room was installed on the morning of 4 August, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Company announced on 7 August. The company said this was six days ahead of schedule and marks the reactor's transition from the installation phase to the system commissioning phase.
> 
> In November 2014, China National Nuclear Corporation announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, marking its first deployment. The company had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in April 2015.
> 
> The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May that year, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. The dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May last year and the reactor pressure vessel was installed in January this year.
> 
> Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2019 and 2020, respectively.
> 
> Construction of two Hualong One (HPR1000) units is also under way at China General Nuclear's Fangchenggang plant in the Guangxi Autonomous Region. Those units are also expected to start up in 2019 and 2020. Two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022. The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Fuqing-5-enters-system-commissioning-phase


华龙一号全球首堆提前50天启动冷试 全面转入调试阶段 | 中核集团


> 4月27日，随着现场总指挥一声令下，华龙一号全球首堆中核集团福清核电5号机组一回路水压试验正式启动。*这标志着该机组提前计划50天启动冷态功能试验，由安装阶段全面转入调试阶段。*


From China National Nuclear Corporation(CNNC),

On April 27, with the order of the on-site commander, world first Hualong One reactor at CNNC Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant Unit 5 primary loop hydraulic test was officially launched. This indicates that the unit has start the cold function test 50 days in advance of schedule, and the installation phase is fully transferred to the commissioning phase.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Cold functional test starts at China's first Hualong One nuclear project*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-04-27 19:57:24|Editor: zh



Photo taken on April 27, 2019 shows the inside view of the No. 5 nuclear power unit in Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province. Cold functional tests began Saturday on a reactor of China's first nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design. The test was conducted on a circuit of the No. 5 nuclear power unit in the city of Fuqing, to evaluate the performance of the circuit system and its supporting facilities under high-pressure conditions, according to the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC). (Xinhua/Wei Peiquan)

FUZHOU, April 27 (Xinhua) -- Cold functional tests began Saturday on a reactor of China's first nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design.

The test was conducted on a circuit of the No. 5 nuclear power unit in the city of Fuqing, eastern China's Fujian Province, to evaluate the performance of the circuit system and its supporting facilities under high-pressure conditions, according to the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

The CNNC said the test started 50 days ahead of schedule.

Hualong One reactors were jointly designed by two nuclear power giants, China General Nuclear Power Group and the CNNC, and passed inspection by a national panel in August 2014.

China has since approved the use of Hualong One technology to build two reactors in Fujian, the No. 5 and No. 6 units.












​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*CIAE banks on green credentials for success*
By Liu Zhihua | China Daily | Updated: 2019-05-07 10:45



Employees explaining the working of a nuclear reactor to visitors at the China Institute of Atomic Energy in Beijing. [Photo/Xinhua]

Firm ramps up efforts to promote nuclear tech for industrial and commercial use

The China Institute of Atomic Energy (CIAE), one of the 23 science and research arms of China National Nuclear Corporation, has been ramping up efforts to utilize nuclear technologies for industrial and commercial use.

Set up in 1950, CIAE is widely considered the cradle of nuclear science and technology in the nation, as it pioneered the development and successful construction of China's first nuclear reactor and cyclotron in the 1950s.

Now CIAE has become a fundamental nuclear research base in China with comprehensive capabilities in nuclear energy, nuclear science and technology, and nuclear-related services, with more than 3,000 employees.

"Our large-scale science platforms provide researchers with unique and excellent conditions for fundamental and innovative research and development in nuclear science and related areas," said Wan Gang, Party chief of CIAE.

"Our high-tech products based on nuclear technologies are increasingly being used in civilian markets," he said, adding that the institute is currently developing a 230 million electron volt superconducting cyclotron.

The superconducting cyclotron, a key component for mainstream proton therapy systems, is likely to become fully commissioned next year for clinical trials, making it the first of its kind in China, according to Zhang Tianjue, director of the Cyclotron Research and Design Center of CIAE.

Proton therapy, or proton radiotherapy, is a type of therapy that uses a particle accelerator to irradiate diseased tissue with a beam of protons, most often as treatment for cancer.

Compared with conventional radiotherapy, proton beams will only release a large percentage of radiation dose when they reach a tumor, which means it will kill the cancer cells while leaving healthy cells intact, according to Zhang.

"Cancer is among the top diseases in China, and it is important for us to help cancer patients with domestically developed devices. We have not only the willingness, but also the technology and capabilities, as the cyclotrons that CIAE makes are among the best in the world."

About 73 percent of installed proton therapy systems in the world use cyclotrons to produce proton beams, according to Lyu Yinlong, deputy director of the center.

With proton therapy systems being used for domestically made accelerators, treatment costs for Chinese cancer patients will be largely reduced, said Zhang and Lyu. If patients opt for proton therapy with imported systems or abroad, the costs could more than double, they said.

Apart from the medical sector, the institute has also designed a new type of safe, economical and environmentally friendly nuclear heating reactor for district heating, with its independently developed pool-type low-temperature reactor Yanlong.

During a demonstration last winter, the reactor was used to supply heat to three buildings of about 10,000 square meters in CIAE continuously for 30 days.

"The demonstration has proved the feasibility of the pool-type low-temperature heating reactor and marked important progress for follow-up commercial use of such nuclear heating technology," said Liu Xingmin, director of the reactor core design section at the institute.

China has built a number of pool-type reactors, which have cumulatively operated for 500 reactor years, proving such reactors are stable and reliable, according to Liu. A reactor year is one year of operations for a reactor.

Pool-type low-temperature reactors run under normal pressure and at low temperatures, with water acting as a neutron moderator, coolant and radiation shield, Liu said.

"The layer of water shields the radiation so completely that as long as there is water above the reactor core, the reactor will be safe and stable even if affected by earthquakes of magnitude between 7 and 8," he added.

Moreover, the nuclear heating system is cost efficient, and a 400-megawatt Yanlong low-temperature heating reactor could heat up to 20 million square meters, equivalent to 200,000 homes, according to Liu.

Its average price is far superior to gas, although it is not as cheap as coal-fired power or heat cogeneration units, Liu said.

Besides, it can be constructed near the sea or on land, making it a good fit for China's northern areas, as the nation attaches great importance to environmental protection, and is seeking clean energy to replace coal-fired heating that aggravates air pollution in North China, Liu said.

He said that a couple of cities in North China have contacted the CIAE for Yanlong reactor-based nuclear heating programs, and researchers at the institute are seeking to further reduce the cost of the nuclear heating system.

Wan, the Party chief of the CIAE, said the institute's other products based on nuclear technologies, including medical isotopes used in the diagnosis and treatment of diseases, and devices for industrial irradiation, a very effective way to sterilize goods, are also very popular among both domestic and foreign users.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*CGN agrees to invest in completion of Romanian reactors*
08 May 2019

A preliminary investors' agreement has today been signed between Romanian national nuclear company Nuclearelectrica and China General Nuclear (CGN) regarding the completion of units 3 and 4 at the Cernavoda nuclear power plant.





The unfinished units 3 and 4 at Cernavoda (Image: Nuclearelectrica)​
The investors' agreement in the preliminary form (PIA) was signed at the Ministry of Energy in Bucharest by Nuclearelectrica, CGN and CGN Central and Eastern Europe Investment (Romania) Co (CEERI). The signing took place in the presence of Romanian Vice Prime-Minister Viorel Stefan; Minister of Energy Anton Anton; China's Ambassador Extraordinary and Plenipotentiary to Romania Jiang Yu; and Economic Counsellor of China to Romania Guan Gang.

The PIA was approved by Nuclearelectrica's shareholders during its General Meeting of Shareholders on 10 April. CGN has also completed its internal approval process of the agreement.

The agreement calls for the setting up of a joint venture project company as a "technical and operational platform" for the completion of Cernavoda 3 and 4, which will be 700 MWe Candu 6 pressurised heavy water reactors. Under the agreement, the joint venture will be established within the next 60 working days for an initial period of two years. CGN will hold a 51% stake in the project company, with Nuclearelectrica holding the remaining 49%.

"Reaching a consensus in the negotiation process, mutually advantageous for both parties, realised by the approval of Nuclearelectrica's shareholders of the investors' agreement in the preliminary form, is in actuality the effective initiation of the concrete measures to continue and develop of Cernavoda units 3 and 4," said Anton. "During the initial two-year duration of the new project company we will define and structure the model to continue the project, being in fact the first essential stage prior to the construction of the two units."

Bian Shuming, general manager of CGN Romania Nuclear Power Co, said CGN is fully committed to working closely together with its Romanian partner on the successful development of the next phases of the project in line with the agreed principles.

Cernavoda is already home to two operating Candu 6 reactors supplied by Candu Energy's predecessor, Atomic Energy of Canada Ltd (AECL), and built by a Canadian-Italian consortium of AECL and Ansaldo. Unit 1 started up in 1996, but work was suspended on a further four units in 1991. Unit 2 was subsequently completed and has been in operation since 2007.

In July 2014, China Nuclear Power Engineering Co (CNPEC) signed a "binding and exclusive" cooperation agreement with Candu Energy for the construction of two more reactors at the Cernavoda nuclear power plant in Romania. CGN is CNPEC's parent company.

In September 2014, CGN submitted the sole non-binding bid for the contract to build two new reactors at Cernavoda and was declared a "qualified investor" in the project.

Nuclearelectrica and CGN signed a memorandum of understanding in November 2015 for the development, construction, operation and decommissioning of Cernavoda 3 and 4.

Nuclearelectrica said today's signing of the PIA "represents an essential stage of the selection process launched in 2014 from the technical and operational point of view."

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/CGN-agrees-to-invest-in-completion-of-Romanian-rea

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese scientists develop virtual nuclear power plant for safety assessment*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-05-09 15:34:26|Editor: ZX

BEIJING, May 9 (Xinhua) -- Chinese scientists have developed a virtual nuclear power plant within a digital society, a software system to help evaluate the safety and efficiency of nuclear energy systems.

The research of the system, named Virtual4DS, was published as a cover paper in the International Journal of Energy Research in April.

As nuclear safety is the key issue in the development of nuclear energy, research and development of advanced nuclear energy safety technology is imperative. Advanced numerical simulations can restore the complex physical processes as much as possible and predict nuclear energy system behavior and safety performance.

Developed by scientists from the Institute of Nuclear Energy Safety Technology under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, the system uses information technology to establish an integrated simulation platform for the whole environment of the nuclear power plant.

It can analyze nuclear reactor safety, radiation safety and environmental impact, providing a research tool for nuclear safety design and assessment, accident warning, emergency decision-making and social risk assessment.

Virtual4DS can be connected to a nuclear power plant's information system and its core modules have been applied in nuclear engineering projects such as ITER, the world's largest nuclear fusion experimental reactor, and China's Lead-based Reactor, according to the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Testing complete for Hualong One fuel*
> 21 March 2019
> 
> Long-term irradiation testing of China National Nuclear Corporation's (CNNC) CF3 pressurised water reactor (PWR) fuel has been completed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CNF3 fuel assembly (Image: CNNC)​
> Four sets of CF3 fuel assemblies, which are designed for use in the Hualong One reactor, were loaded into Qinshan II unit 2 - a Chinese-designed CNP-600 PWR - in July 2014. The assemblies have undergone poolside inspections during each fuelling cycle, CNNC said. Inspection results show that the performance of the design has met internationally accepted standards.
> 
> According to World Nuclear Association information, CF3 fuel assemblies are being manufactured at CNNC's main PWR fuel fabrication plant at Yibin in Sichuan province, using fuel pellets from Kazakhstan's Ulba Metallurgical Plant.
> 
> Hualong One reactors are currently under construction at Fuqing and Fangchenggang. Fuqing 5 and 6 are expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, as are Fangchenggang 3 and 4. The Hualong One promoted on the international market is called the HPR1000, two of which are under construction at Karachi in Pakistan.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Testing-complete-for-Hualong-One-fuel


From China National Nuclear Corporation(CNNC), on 10 May, mass produced CF3 nuclear fuel element successfully passed factory acceptance.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 中国核电_CNNP
> 
> 
> 今天 21:18 来自 iPhone客户端
> #华龙一号# 【“穿针引线”！“华龙一号”全球首堆发电机穿转子工作完成】
> 5月28日16点07分,“华龙一号”全球首堆福清核电5号机组发电机穿转子一次成功，为汽轮发电机组盘车节点的实现创造了条件。
> 发电机穿转子工作作为发电机安装中最为关键的一环，其需实现转子穿装到直径为2.152米的定子铁芯膛腔里，最小穿装间隙仅为58毫米，安装精度高，难度大，持续时间长。
> 发电机主要用于将动能转换为电能。福清核电5号机组发电机由东方电机有限公司研制生产，具有自主知识产权。发电机主要由定子、转子、端盖及轴承等部件构成，其转子重约240吨，最大直径超过2米。
> 发电机穿转子的完成，是5号机组常规岛又一项重大节点目标得到实现，为机组热试的开展打下坚实基础。


From China National Nuclear, on 28 May, rotor for the generator was successfully installed for first ever nuclear plant using HuaLong One nuclear technology at Fuqing no. 5 nuclear station.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


>


*World's second EPR nuclear reactor starts work in China*
Date created : 29/05/2019 - 11:00



The two EPR reactors at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the most powerful in the world when fully completed and can supply five million Chinese users, its owners say AFP/File

Paris (AFP)

A next-generation EPR nuclear reactor in China has carried out its first chain reaction, French energy giant EDF announced Wednesday, becoming the second using the much-delayed European technology to reach the milestone.

The fission reaction at the Taishan 2 reactor on Tuesday follows the Taishan 1 becoming last year the first of its kind to advance to the operational stage.

"The nuclear reaction was authorised and yesterday the Chinese reactor carried out a fission reaction for the first time," EDF chairman and CEO Jean-Bernard Levy told Europe 1 radio on Wednesday.

EDF, which helped design the European Pressurised Reactor (EPR), is a minority shareholder in the Taishan project, which is a joint venture with China's state-run CGN and regional Chinese utility Yuedian.

The first nuclear fuel was loaded into the Taishan 2 reactor in early May in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong.

Levy said that Taishan 1, which in December became the first EPR to enter into commercial service, was "working very well".

The two EPR reactors at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the most powerful in the world when fully completed and will be able to supply five million Chinese users, the companies have said.

EPR reactors -- which use a pressurised water design -- promise advances in safety and efficiency over conventional reactors while producing less waste.

But EDF has faced serious problems rolling out the technology and has managed to sell just a handful of the reactors as construction problems piled up.

EDF has been building an EPR reactor at Flamanville along the Atlantic coast of northwest France. It was originally set to go online in 2012 but the project has been plagued by technical problems and budget overruns.

Levy acknowledged that the "difficulty" of the Flamanville project had been "underestimated."

French President Emmanuel Macron has asked EDF to study the feasibility of building more next-generation EPR nuclear reactors in the country, but will wait until 2021 before deciding whether to proceed with construction.

? 2019 AFP


https://www.france24.com/en/20190529-worlds-second-epr-nuclear-reactor-starts-work-china

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *'Artificial sun' paves way for unlimited clean energy*
> Updated 16:42, 26-Apr-2019
> Cao Qingqing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Humanity could have unlimited clean energy by the mid of this century when an "artificial sun", a device designed to mimic the nuclear fusion process the real sun uses to generate energy, is expected to be used commercially.
> 
> Researchers at China's Southwestern Institute of Physics, the country's oldest and largest research center for nuclear fusion technology, are optimistic that this could probably first happen in China.
> 
> The Institute is on the way to complete building a crucial upgraded “artificial sun” by the end of this year, which will be one of the most advanced such devices in the world, and will bring humanity a step closer to ultimately solving its energy problems.
> 
> 
> 
> The current "artificial sun" device at the Southwestern Institute of Physics in southwest China's Chengdu city, Sichuan Province. The Institute is on the way to complete an upgraded one by the end of 2019./CGTN Photo
> 
> *What's an "artificial sun"?*
> 
> Simply speaking, it's a controlled nuclear fusion reactor, through which people are able to control the process of the fusion reaction, so as to use the heat released to generate electricity.
> 
> In a fusion reaction, two lighter atomic nuclei combine to form a heavier nucleus, while releasing energy.
> 
> However, it requires very difficult conditions, among which an extremely high temperature is a prerequisite.
> 
> At that temperature, the fuels for nuclear fusion, usually hydrogen isotopes such as deuterium and tritium, will exist in the state of plasma, which is composed of electrons and ions.
> 
> Fusion reactions will only start when the temperature of the ions reaches 100 million degrees Celcius, while current devices in China can only reach an ion temperature of 50 million degrees Celcius.
> 
> But the new "artificial sun", named HL-2M, will achieve that for the first time in China, Dr. Wulyu Zhong, a research fellow at Southwestern Institute of Physics, told CGTN.
> 
> “Judging from several key performance parameters, HL-2M will be the most advanced in China, and also one of the leading devices worldwide, comparable to those in the U.S. and Europe,” he said.
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Wulyu Zhong, a research fellow at Southwestern Institute of Physics, speaks with CGTN./CGTN Photo
> 
> *Why is fusion power highly anticipated?*
> 
> Firstly, the fuels for nuclear fusion are abundant in nature. Deuterium can be extracted from seawater, and tritium can be produced in the fusion reaction itself.
> 
> In a complete fusion reaction, the deuterium extracted from one liter of seawater will release energy equivalent to that of 300 liters of gasoline.
> 
> What's more, a fusion reactor would produce no greenhouse gas or other pollutants, and little nuclear waste.
> 
> It's also much safer compared with the current fission nuclear power reactors, as the reaction will stop immediately once the required conditions are cut out.
> 
> Therefore, scientists worldwide are working to make the controlled fusion reaction take place in a more practical and economical way.
> 
> International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER), a major project initiated in 1987, involves scientists from 35 countries and aims at the commercial use of the new energy.
> 
> China has undertaken nine percent of the research tasks in the project, and is now at the forefront in terms of research level, with a series of internationally advanced research outcomes, according to Zhong.





> 科技日报
> 
> 
> 今天 10:18 来自 专业版微博
> 【我国新一代“人造太阳”装置总体安装启动】5日，随着主机线圈系统交付，中国环流器二号M（HL-2M）总体安装在中核集团核工业西南物理研究院启动。作为我国新一代“人造太阳”装置，HL-2M离子体电流可达3兆安培、等离子体温度将超过2亿摄氏度，未来将用于开展聚变堆相关关键物理与工程技术研究，并为国际热核聚变实验堆（ITER）提供支撑。
> 
> 中国环流器二号M装置是我国大型常规磁体托卡马克聚变研究装置，该装置意在通过开展可控热核聚变研究，给人类带来几乎无限的清洁能源，因此也称“人造太阳”装置。此次新交付的主机线圈系统，是中国环流器二号M装置主机的核心部件之一，其总体重量约90吨，高冲击载荷条件下运行寿命要求不低于10万次。
> 
> 随着主机线圈系统的交付，中国环流器二号M装置正式进入总体安装阶段。该装置建成后，将为实现我国聚变前沿技术从跟跑、并跑到领跑的跨越，提供重要支撑。按照计划，该装置将于今年年底建成。（陶玉祥 科技日报记者盛利）


*Science and technology daily*
Today 10:18 from the professional version of Weibo

[China's new generation of "artificial sun" device installation start] 
On the 5th, with the delivery of the main coil system, China HL-2M start installation at the Southwest Institute of Physics of CNNC. As a new generation of "artificial sun" device in China, the HL-2M plasma ion current can reach 3 mega amperes and the plasma temperature can exceed 200 million degrees Celsius. In the future, it will be used to carry out research on key physics and engineering technologies related to fusion reactors, and provide research support for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER).

China HL-2M device is China's large conventional magnet tokamak fusion research device, which is intended to bring almost unlimited clean energy to humans through the development of controlled thermonuclear fusion, so it is also called "artificial sun". The newly delivered main coil system is one of the core components of the HL-2M device. Its overall weight is about 90 tons, and the operating life requirement under high impact load conditions is no less than 100,000 times.

With the delivery of the main coil system, the China HL-2M device officially entered the overall installation phase. After the installation of the device, it will provide important support for realizing the leapfrogging of China's fusion frontier technology from following to running and leading. According to the plan, the device will be completed by the end of this year. (Tao Yuxiang Science and Technology Daily reporter Sheng Li)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Pakistan Nuclear Power Plant Project With China's Hualong One Technology Puts Dome on Main Structure*
DOU SHICONG
DATE : JUN 18 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Pakistan Nuclear Power Plant Project With China's Hualong One Technology Puts Dome on Main Structure​
(Yicai Global) June 18 -- Pakistan's Karachi Nuclear Power Plant, the first overseas project adopting China's home-grown third-generation Hualong One pressurized water reactor nuclear power technology, completed the engineering of its main structure yesterday.

The 366-ton dome of the K-2 unit's outer safety shell was successfully hoisted into place on the Karachi K-2 Nuclear Power Plant yesterday, online news outlet Huanqiu reported.

The plant will conduct general and thermal testing of this security housing in the project's next phase, per the report. 

China National Nuclear contracted Pakistan's K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plant projects, and the Beijing-based company is now building four demonstration projects under construction both at home and abroad that apply the Hualong One technology.

PWRs comprise most of the world's nuclear power plants. Water in a PWR is pumped under high pressure to a reactor core where the energy released by atomic fission heats it. It then flows to a steam generator where it delivers its thermal energy to a secondary system which produces steam that flows to turbines which turn a dynamo.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JUNE 25, 2019 / 11:35 PM / UPDATED 17 HOURS AGO
*Argentine official, in China, talks nuclear deal and soymeal - Reuters*

BUENOS AIRES (Reuters) - Argentina indicated its interest on Tuesday in moving forward with China on initiatives including construction of the country’s fourth nuclear power plant and exporting locally processed soymeal to China, the government said following bilateral meetings in Beijing.

If finalized, the nuclear plant, reportedly worth up to $8 billion, would be one of the biggest projects financed in Argentina by China, which has become a key trading partner for Argentina and its biggest non-institutional lender.

Argentina’s cabinet chief Marcos Pena said “there is an intention to move forward” with the plant’s construction in a government statement following his meeting in Beijing with China’s Vice Premier Minister Hu Chunhua.

Pena will head from Beijing to the G20 summit in Japan.

An Argentine government official said in April that China’s own Hualong One reactor design would be a good choice for the plant. This month, China completed the outer safety dome at its first overseas “Hualong One” nuclear reactor in Pakistan.

The Argentine nuclear project, agreed under former President Cristina Fernandez, has stalled under the administration of Mauricio Macri, though government officials have signaled their intentions to reach a final agreement with China in the past year.

Pena also highlighted bilateral discussions aimed at allowing Argentine exports of soy derivatives like soymeal livestock feed to China. On Monday Argentina also sent its first shipment of refrigerated beef to Shanghai.

“You see very strong dynamism and a broad opening in terms of access to markets,” Pena said.

Argentina, which already sells raw soybeans to China to be processed into meal there, has been lobbying hard for permission to sell soymeal to directly feed the world’s biggest hog herd.

The trade war between Washington and Beijing has hit Argentina’s soy crushing industry hard. A glut of U.S. soybeans has pushed down the price of manufacturing U.S. meal, undercutting Argentine exports to customers in Europe and Southeast Asia. Wanting to protect its own crushing industry, China has been reluctant to open itself to Argentine meal.

(The story corrects fifth paragraph to read “Argentine government official” from “Chinese government official”.)

Reporting by Cassandra Garrison and Hugh Bronstein; Editing by David Gregorio

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Plasma diagnostic system improved to ensure safe nuclear fusion*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-06-27 08:05:17|Editor: Yamei




BEIJING, June 27 (Xinhua) -- Chinese researchers have improved a diagnostics system for nuclear fusion devices, paving the way for producing controlled thermonuclear fusion power in the future.

At the temperatures required for fusion reactions, the matter can only exist in the plasma state, free negative electrons and positive nuclei. Some fusion reactors use a magnetic field to confine hot plasma for fusion actions to take place.

Plasma is hard to control and contain and is subject to sudden termination, usually with very little warning. When a disruption occurs, the considerable thermal and magnetic energy contained within the plasma is suddenly released very quickly, which can lead to damages.

Scattering of laser light from the electrons in plasma is known as Thomson scattering. It has been used as an established method to measure the electron temperature and density in fusion devices, assisting in the identification of critical points of the fusion plasmas.

Researchers from Aerospace Information Research Institute, Chinese Academy of Sciences and University of Science and Technology of China (USTC) tested their new Thomson scattering diagnostic system in the Keda Torus eXperiment, a fusion device at the USTC.

The new system used laser beams of 200 Hz repetition rate and 1.5 J pulse energy each as the source of intense radiation for scattering and achieved the accurate detection of the electron temperature under 5 electron volts, the energy unit that electron temperature is often expressed in terms of.

The time response of the diagnostic system using a single laser unit is two times faster than that of a conventional one.

According to the researchers, the frequency of laser beam decides how often the diagnostic system measure the electron temperature. In a hot magnetically confined plasma, the laser system thus can record fast changes and measure turbulence and electron fluctuations so as to ensure safe operation of the fusion reactor.

In future studies, the researchers plan to develop Thomson scattering diagnostic system based on laser beams with much higher frequency.

Nuclear fusion has the potential to revolutionize energy production, with virtually endless power available from common elements like hydrogen and helium and no dangerous waste products produced.


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *World's second EPR nuclear reactor starts work in China*
> Date created : 29/05/2019 - 11:00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two EPR reactors at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the most powerful in the world when fully completed and can supply five million Chinese users, its owners say AFP/File
> 
> Paris (AFP)
> 
> A next-generation EPR nuclear reactor in China has carried out its first chain reaction, French energy giant EDF announced Wednesday, becoming the second using the much-delayed European technology to reach the milestone.
> 
> The fission reaction at the Taishan 2 reactor on Tuesday follows the Taishan 1 becoming last year the first of its kind to advance to the operational stage.
> 
> "The nuclear reaction was authorised and yesterday the Chinese reactor carried out a fission reaction for the first time," EDF chairman and CEO Jean-Bernard Levy told Europe 1 radio on Wednesday.
> 
> EDF, which helped design the European Pressurised Reactor (EPR), is a minority shareholder in the Taishan project, which is a joint venture with China's state-run CGN and regional Chinese utility Yuedian.
> 
> The first nuclear fuel was loaded into the Taishan 2 reactor in early May in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong.
> 
> Levy said that Taishan 1, which in December became the first EPR to enter into commercial service, was "working very well".
> 
> The two EPR reactors at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the most powerful in the world when fully completed and will be able to supply five million Chinese users, the companies have said.
> 
> EPR reactors -- which use a pressurised water design -- promise advances in safety and efficiency over conventional reactors while producing less waste.
> 
> But EDF has faced serious problems rolling out the technology and has managed to sell just a handful of the reactors as construction problems piled up.
> 
> EDF has been building an EPR reactor at Flamanville along the Atlantic coast of northwest France. It was originally set to go online in 2012 but the project has been plagued by technical problems and budget overruns.
> 
> Levy acknowledged that the "difficulty" of the Flamanville project had been "underestimated."
> 
> French President Emmanuel Macron has asked EDF to study the feasibility of building more next-generation EPR nuclear reactors in the country, but will wait until 2021 before deciding whether to proceed with construction.
> 
> ? 2019 AFP
> 
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/20190529-worlds-second-epr-nuclear-reactor-starts-work-china


*Second EPR at China's Taishan site connected to grid*
28 June 2019

Unit 2 of the Taishan nuclear power plant in China's Guangdong province has been connected to the electricity grid, becoming the second EPR reactor to reach the commissioning milestone after Taishan 1. Unit 2 is expected to enter commercial operation later this year.





Taishan units 1 and 2 (Image: TNPJVC)​
The Taishan project - 140 kilometres west of Hong Kong - is owned by the Guangdong Taishan Nuclear Power Joint Venture Company Limited (TNPJVC), a joint venture between EDF (30%) and China General Nuclear (CGN). Unit 1 of the power plant started construction in 2009, followed by unit 2 in 2010. These two units are the third and fourth EPR units under construction globally. The EPR design adopted in Taishan was developed by Framatome.

On Twitter, Framatome said the grid connection of Taishan 2 earlier this week "is recognition of our technological expertise in the commissioning of EPR reactors". It added, "Taishan 2 will soon be providing electricity for hundreds of thousands of Chinese homes."

Taishan 1 and 2 are the third and fourth EPR units under construction globally, after the Olkiluoto 3 project in Finland and the Flamanville 3 project in France. Two EPR units are also under construction at the Hinkley Point C project in Somerset, UK.

Taishan 1 achieved first criticality on 6 June last year and was connected to the grid on 29 June. It was declared to be in commercial operation on 13 December.

The loading of fuel into the core of unit 2 began in May this year and it attained a sustained chain reaction for the first time on 28 May.

Fuel is expected to be loaded into the first-of-a-kind EPR at Olkiluoto in the coming months, with the start of regular electricity generation scheduled for 2020.

The loading of fuel into the core of the Flamanville EPR in France was expected towards the end of this year but earlier this month EDF said start-up of the unit may be delayed until the end of 2022 because of necessary repairs to welds in its primary circuit.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/A...hina-s-Taishan-site-connected-to-gr?feed=feed

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*EAST Team Reveals Formation Mechanism of High-performance Steady-state Plasmas with Grassy ELMs*
Jul 09, 2019

EAST team has achieved a reproducible stationary Grassy ELMy high-confinement regime with intrinsic small Grassy ELMs in their recent experiments on the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (or EAST). And they pushed their work further to reveal the formation mechanism of this Grassy ELMy high-confinement regime.

Their work was published in _Physical Review Letter_.

The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (or EAST), projected for a fusion reactor, is a complex and huge machine with a metal wall and low plasma rotation.

Edge Localized Modes (ELMs) are periodic disturbances of the plasma edge pedestal occurring in tokamaks with high confinement (H-mode) plasmas. A large ELM likes a solar flare and occurs routinely with sudden release of a fraction of the pedestal stored energy on short time scales. The high heat fluxes as a result, however, may cause intolerable heat load particularly onto the divertor target plates or first wall in next step devices like ITER.

To tackle the challenge, fusion scientists are trying to find ways to mitigate their effects, either avoiding them by intrinsic small ELM regime with good energy confinements. The Chinese EAST team have made enormous efforts to address the problem.

Through a large number of experiments, they conducted on the EAST machine, they realized a reproducible stationary Grassy ELMy high-confinement regime with intrinsic small Grassy ELMs and they further uncovered the formation mechanism behind it.

The team found that this Grassy ELMy high-performance regime was enabled by a wide edge transport barrier with a low-density gradient and a high-density ratio between the pedestal foot and top. Nonlinear simulations revealed, for the first time, that the underlying mechanism for the observed small ELM crashes was the upper movement of the peeling boundary induced by an initial radially localized collapse in the pedestal, which stopped the growth of instabilities and further collapse of the pedestal.

In addition, the EAST experiments showed that Grassy ELMy regime was compatible with the special requirements of future steady-state fusion reactors e.g. radiation divertor, high density, high bootstrap current fraction, and fully non-inductive drive.

Moreover, the grassy ELMy regime was found to have a strong impurity exhaust ability and was particularly suitable for long-pulse steady-state operation of high performance plasma.

This Grassy ELMy regime provides a potential new solution for solving the transient heat load bottleneck problem of the fusion reactor and realizing the steady state operation of the fusion reactor.

China is now carrying out integrated engineering design of China fusion engineering test reactor, or CFETR, with fusion power of 1GW. The plasma partially normalized parameters of this operation mode are close to the design parameters of CFETR and it is expected to be applied to the steady operation of CFETR in the future.

According to the team, the next goal of EAST is to achieve a steady-state high-confinement plasma operation on a time scale of the ITER baseline H-mode at higher input power. The ELM transient thermal load problem under high input power has become a major obstacle to the realization of this scientific goal. The acquisition of Grassy ELM high-performance steady-state operation mode and the breakthrough in understanding the grassy ELM physics mechanism warrant EAST to achieve even higher power and longer pulse discharge experiments, which in turn lays the physical foundation for the development of the steady state operation mode of ITER and CFETR in a high performance Grassy ELM regime.





​Experimental demonstration of a high-performance steady-state Grassy ELMy H-mode discharge on EAST (Image by the EAST Team) 




​The movement of the peeling-ballooning instability boundary during the evolution of the pedestal profiles predicted by BOUT++ and ELITE code. (Image by the EAST Team)



EAST Team Reveals Formation Mechanism of High-performance Steady-state Plasmas with Grassy ELMs---Chinese Academy of Sciences

G. S. Xu, Q. Q. Yang, N. Yan, Y. F. Wang, X. Q. Xu, H. Y. Guo, R. Maingi, L. Wang, J. P. Qian, X. Z. Gong, V. S. Chan, T. Zhang, Q. Zang, Y. Y. Li, L. Zhang, G. H. Hu, B. N. Wan. *Promising High-Confinement Regime for Steady-State Fusion*. _Phys. Rev. Lett_. (2019). DOI: 10.1103/physrevlett.122.255001​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*↑↑↑*

*What trade war? How China and US bonded over soccer and a nuclear ‘man-made sun’ | South China Morning Post*

Fusion energy can be controlled more effectively after latest breakthrough in the two countries’ joint effort
Lead scientist on Chinese side hails decades-long collaboration and says trade war ‘has not affected us at all’
Stephen Chen 
Published: 11:00am, 12 Jul, 2019

At a time when growing US-China tensions on trade-related issues have created complications for scientific research, teams of physicists from the two countries are putting such rivalries aside to develop the clean energy of the future.

Whereas some Chinese scientists are experiencing greater difficulty in getting a US visa and Washington is banning the transfer of many technologies to China, fusion – a power source often referred to as man-made sun – has brought the two sides together.

Teams from both countries are working together to make significant progress in controlling fusion’s considerable power, as well as playing soccer together, according to scientists involved.

The world’s two largest economies are major contributors of knowledge and finance for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER), the world’s first fusion reactor, which is under construction in Europe.



The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak device in Hefei’s facility for research on “artificial sun”. Photo: Handout

Both countries are considering building industrial-scale prototype reactors to test the applications of fusion – power generated by blending hydrogen atoms in plasma, an extremely hot gas, in a chamber 10 times hotter than the core of the sun.

And now, for the first time, Chinese and American physicists have managed to confine plasma in a powerful magnetic field and prevent it escaping, according to a paper they published in the latest issue of journal _Physical Review Letters_.

This could solve a major problem in the construction of fusion reactors, which could use the technology to produce an endless supply of clean energy.

Occasionally the hot gas can erupt and break free from its magnetic prison, which would cause severe damage to a reactor.

At the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) facility in Hefei, in the southeastern Chinese province of Anhui, the joint research team came up with a new technology to reduce the energy intensity of the heat pulses to a fraction of what they had been.

This meant the pulses would occur more frequently but not reach far enough to risk burning the reactor wall. The scientists have dubbed this controlled state “grassy mode”.

The unprecedented experiment in Hefei was carried out by the Institute of Plasma Physics, part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, with three fusion research entities from the US: the Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, General Atomics and Princeton Plasma Physics Laboratory.

A lead scientist in the study, Professor Xu Guosheng – director of the tokamak physics division at the Institute of Plasma Physics – said the achievement was a result of long-term collaboration backed by the world’s two most powerful governments.

“We have been working very closely for decades. [The US team] just came over and played soccer with us,” Xu said. In May, China and the US marked the 30th anniversary of fusion research collaboration in Hefei, and the celebration events included soccer matches.

The trade war “has not affected us at all”, he added.

Next month, a team of Chinese fusion experts will go to San Diego, where part of their mission will be to replicate the experiment on the DIII-D, the largest magnetic fusion research facility in the United States. If that is successful, the “grassy mode” may become a standard protocol of operation for all fusion reactors in the future.



The control centre for the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak. Photo: Reuters

General Atomics, a contractor operating the DIII-D facility for the US departments of energy and defence, confirmed the collaboration.

“The research teams on EAST and DIII-D actively collaborate on fusion research topics,” the company said in a statement on Thursday.

“These collaborations have benefited the fusion energy communities in both countries, with DIII-D receiving new hardware built by the Chinese, EAST researchers receiving dedicated experimental time on DIII-D to carry out targeted research, and both teams working together on experiments on DIII-D and EAST,” the company said.

It is highly unusual for a major US defence contractor to hail a Chinese-American collaboration. General Atomics develops and produces a large number of cutting-edge weapons, such as railguns, laser weapons and some of the world’s deadliest drones, including the MQ-1 Predator and MQ-9 Reaper.

The company said the China-US collaboration was part of a much larger global fusion research programme involving more than 40 nations, to develop the physics basis for fusion as an energy source. This global partnership has been active for over 60 years since the declassification of magnetic fusion research in 1958.

“Within this global endeavour, the EAST/DIII-D collaboration continues to be highly productive in delivering important results and numerous scientific publications,” the company added.

Broader developments between the two countries had threatened some of their scientific collaborations.

While their Chinese counterparts working in the US have been encountering visa complications
, some American scientists with ties in China have faced investigation in the US, with some losing their jobs at unusually short notice.

Last August, the White House initiated a strict ban on the transfer of nuclear-related technology to China, and some joint ventures – including Bill Gates’ plan to build a new type of nuclear reactor in Tianjin, in northern China – were put on hold.

Professor Chen Yiping, another fusion scientist with the Institute of Plasma Physics in Hefei, said the achievement of “grassy mode” was an important step, but there were many other challenges ahead.

The EAST facility, for instance, holds the world record for the longest plasma burning, at 100 seconds. The DIII-D facility can maintain burning for only 10 seconds. A commercial fusion reactor, though, would require continuous operation for years or even decades, according to Chen.

“Fusion is an uphill battle. The only chance to win is to unite as many talents and resources as possible,” he said.

Professor Xu said China and the US would “certainly” compete on fusion energy in the future, when the technology becomes ready for commercial applications.

“But that may be decades away,” he said. “Until then, we will remain partners.”

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Scientists develop predictive model of hydrogen-nanovoid interaction*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-07-17 18:19:22|Editor: mingmei

HEFEI, July 17 (Xinhua) -- Chinese and Canadian scientists have developed a predictive model for hydrogen trapping and bubbling in nanovoids, which is crucial to the understanding of hydrogen-induced damage in structural materials.

Hydrogen, the most abundant element in existence, is a highly anticipated fuel for fusion reactions and thus an important focus of study. However, it can easily penetrate metal surfaces through the gaps between metal atoms and causes damage.

"The interplay between hydrogen and nanovoids has long been recognized as a key factor in hydrogen-induced damage in structural materials, yet it remains poorly understood," said Wu Xuebang, a researcher from the Institute of Solid State Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Based on fundamental quantum mechanics, the research team proposed using computer simulations to tackle the problem. After five years of efforts, the researchers, in cooperation with a Canadian team, have established a predictive model for quantitative determination of the configurations and energetics of hydrogen adatoms in nanovoids.

Hou Jie, the first author of the research paper, said that their model offers mechanistic insights for evaluating hydrogen-induced damage in nuclear fusion reactors, thus paving the way for harvesting fusion energy in the future.

The study was published in the latest issue of Nature Materials.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## JSCh

JULY 18, 2019 / 4:16 PM / UPDATED 7 MINUTES AGO
*China launches small reactor project in push for nuclear dominance - Reuters*

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China has started building its first small modular reactor (SMR) project on the island province of Hainan, the state-owned China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said on Thursday, as part of the country’s efforts to diversify its nuclear sector.

The project was originally scheduled to go into construction in 2017. The company did not say when the project was likely to be completed.

The country’s first demonstration SMR at the Changjiang nuclear facility in Hainan will be used to “verify the design, manufacture, construction and operation of the technology and accumulate valuable experience in small nuclear power plants,” CNNC said in a notice.

China hopes the reactor - “Linglong One” - will eventually stand alongside its bigger third-generation “Hualong One” model as it bids to export its advanced nuclear technologies and build projects overseas.

SMRs are around a third of the size of conventional reactors and can be used in the remote countryside, shipped to islands and plugged into existing grid infrastructure. They are also expected to be used in China for urban heating and desalination projects.

The State Power Investment Corporation said last month that it was planning to build a small-scale pilot heating reactor in the northeastern city of Jiamusi, with the aim of putting it into operation by 2024.

China’s ambitious reactor-building plans have been held back by its decision to rely on larger, safer but untested “third-generation” reactor designs, which are costly and have long construction time.

The world’s first AP1000, designed by U.S.-based Westinghouse, finally went into operation at Sanmen on China’s eastern coast last year, some four years behind schedule. The world’s first EPR, designed by France’s Areva, also went into operation in China last December.

China is expected to complete its first reactor using its own domestic Hualong One technology by the end of next year, ahead of schedule.

Reporting by David Stanway, Editing by Sherry Jacob-Phillips

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China Nuclear Power-Led Group Wins Core Deal in ITER, World's Biggest Fusion Reactor*
XU WEI
DATE : JUL 19 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China Nuclear Power-Led Group Wins Core Deal in ITER, World's Biggest Fusion Reactor​
(Yicai Global) July 19 -- France's International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor, the world's largest fusion experiment participated by various countries including the US and India, has chosen an international consortium led by China Nuclear Power Engineering to install the core equipment close to the reactor, which will become the first large international nuclear project for China.

China National Nuclear, the parent of CNPE, received a notice about winning the engineering, procurement and construction bid regarding the Tokamak Assembly Contract No. 01, TAC1, Science and Technology Daily reported yesterday. 

ITER, located in southern France, may be the world's most complex science project as the reactor has more than 10 million parts. The European Union, Russia and South Korea are some of the nations that have joined hands to build the massive nuclear plant over a decade. 

TAC1 is ITER's largest contract to date, and it has uttermost importance in terms of testing the tokamak, a magnetic fusion device, Wen Jingwu, CNPE's senior engineer and head of TAC1 work told the same newspaper. The consortium will install a cryostat and connecting systems, designed to cool down the reactor.

The deal marks the first for a Chinese company in terms of big nuclear EPC contracts abroad, said the Beijing-based firm's vice general manager Li Qiang.

The consortium consists of France's Framatome, CNNC's Southwestern Institute of Physics, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction, Institute of Plasma Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Russia and China sign fuel contract for new Tianwan units*
23 July 2019

TVEL, the nuclear fuel manufacturer subsidiary of Russia's Rosatom, has signed a supply contract for units 7 and 8 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province. The customers are Suneng Nuclear Power Corporation and China Nuclear Energy Industry Corporation, which are both subsidiaries of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).





Chinese and Russian delegates at the signing ceremony in Nizhny Novgorod (Image: TVEL)​
The contract signing ceremony took place in Nizhny Novgorod, in the Volga region of Russia, in the presence of Alexey Likhachov, Rosatom director general, and Zhang Kejian, chairman of China Atomic Energy Authority, at the _23rd session of the Chinese-Russian Subcommittee on Nuclear Issues_.

The agreement includes supplies for the first core as well as for further refuelling, envisaging an option of payments in the national currencies of Russia and China, TVEL said. Rusatom Overseas, another Rosatom subsidiary, coordinated the contract negotiations from the Russian side. The value of the contract and the size of the fuel were not disclosed.

The two new Russian-design units at Tianwan will be powered by VVER-1200 reactors. At present, Tianwan NPP has four VVER-1000 units running on nuclear fuel produced either by Novosibirsk Chemical Concentrate Plant, part of TVEL, or by Yibin fuel plant, from Sichuan province, where fabrication of fuel assemblies for VVER-1000 is localiced under licence with TVEL.

"Since the first unit’s commissioning at Tianwan NPP in 2006, TVEL has been not just supplying nuclear fuel to the customer, but also providing comprehensive support introducing the best Russian practices," Oleg Grigoriyev, TVEL’s senior vice president for commerce and international business, said.

In particular, he said, TVEL engineers have enabled switching the VVER-1000 units to new-generation TVS-2M fuel and have also helped to launch the Russian-design nuclear fuel fabrication facility at the Yibin plant.

The general contract has been signed for Tianwan Phase IV was signed in March by AtomStroyExport, Rosatom’s engineering division, and CNNC.

Rosatom said the contracts had been prepared in accordance with the strategic package of agreements signed during a visit by Russian President Vladimir Putin to China in June last year. Those agreements included the construction of two VVER-1200 reactors as units 7 and 8 of the Tianwan plant, as well as two VVER-1200 units to be built at the new Xudabao site. Contracts for Tianwan 7 and 8 were signed between CNNC and Rosatom in early November marking the implementation of the framework contracts.


Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Russia-and-China-sign-fuel-contract-for-new-Tianwa

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*China National Nuclear Takes Control of Major Global Rossing Uranium Mine in Namibia*
LIAO SHUMIN
DATE : JUL 26 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





China National Nuclear Takes Control of Major Global Rossing Uranium Mine in Namibia​
(Yicai Global) July 26 -- China National Nuclear has taken over Namibia's Rossing Uranium Mine, one of the largest open-pit uranium mines in the world, in a deal worth up to USD106.5 million.

CNNC and London-headquartered Rio Tinto held the handover ceremony in Namibia yesterday, the Beijing-based company said on its WeChat account yesterday.

CNNC will support the steady operation of the mine and bring tax revenue and employment to the southern African country, it added. 

Last November, China National Uranium, a subsidiary of CNNC, penned an agreement with Rio Tinto about buying a nearly 67 percent stake in the mine for up to USD106.5 million, including USD6.5 million paid immediately as well as up to USD100 million later if the mine's net income meets CNNC's expectations in the coming seven years, China Securities Journal reported earlier. The Namibian government approved the equity transfer on June 21.

The Rossing project was put into operation in 1976 and it is the world's longest-running open-pit uranium mine. In 2017, its output was 4.6 million pounds (about 2,100 tons) of the dense metal that is primarily used to produce electricity in nuclear reactors.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Breaks Nuclear Freeze by Splurging USD12.1 Billion to Build Two Hualong One Plants*
> TANG SHIHUA
> DATE : MAR 19 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Breaks Nuclear Freeze by Splurging USD12.1 Billion to Build Two Hualong One Plants​
> (Yicai Global) March 19 -- China's central environmental authority has given the green light for the construction of two nuclear power projects with four reactors, which is the first such go-ahead since 2016.
> 
> The pair, China General Nuclear Power Group's Huizhou Taiping Ling in southern Guangdong province and China National Nuclear's Zhangzhou plant in southeastern Fujian, will start construction on June 30, the Ministry of Ecology and Environment said in a statement on its website. The total investment will be CNY81.2 billion (USD12.1 billion), public information shows.
> 
> The Chinese government imposed a multi-year freeze on new nuclear power projects since the accident at the tsunami-struck nuclear plant in Fukushima, Japan in 2011.
> 
> In 2015, China began building two plants involving domestically designed Hualong One reactor technology in Fujian province and the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, with the first unit expected to enter operation in 2020.


*Energy authority rejigs 3 nuclear power plants*
By Wang Qi Source:Global Times Published: 2019/7/28 22:08:39



The dome is being installed at No. 3 unit of Fangchenggang Nuclear Power Plant, a demonstration nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design, in Fangchenggang city, southwest China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, 23 May 2018. Photo: IC

China's National Energy Administration disclosed Thursday that it has approved three nuclear power projects in three coastal cities after a three-year hiatus. 

Chinese industry insiders said the new technology with the world's highest safety level and efficiency will be applied to those projects. 

Hualong One technology, an independently developed third generation of Chinese nuclear technology, is expected to take China's nuclear technology above world level by 2020, they said.

One of the three newly approved projects based in Rongcheng county of East China's Shandong Province is already under construction, reported Shanghai-based news portal thepaper.cn. 

The other two in South China's Guangdong Province and Southeast China's Fujian Province are poised to start immediately, according to the report. 

China's electricity reserves are always abundant, Lin Boqiang, director of the China Center for Energy Economics Research at Xiamen University, told the Global Times on Sunday. 

"But excess electricity has been used up in the past three years so we need to launch new projects," Lin said.

China is one of the world's largest energy consumers, making nuclear power important, Han Xiaoping, chief analyst at energy industry website china5e.com, told the Global Times on Sunday.

Hualong One technology makes China more confident about nuclear safety, Han noted.

After the 2011 disaster at the Fukushima Nuclear Power Plant, China paused to increase the safety and technological perfection of nuclear power, Han said. 

With approval for the three projects, the technology would be constantly reviewed, the nuclear power insider noted. 

China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) issued an announcement introducing the nuclear project in Zhangzhou and invited public comment. 

According to the announcement, CNNC Zhangzhou branch evaluated the environmental and residential impact of the three-month, 10 million ($1.45 million) yuan project. 

Site selection began in 2006 for the Taipingling nuclear power project in Huizhou, the fifth nuclear project in South China's Guangdong Province, said thepaper.cn. 

China's last nuclear power project dates back to 2015, when eight regular nuclear power units were constructed. 

The Chinese mainland had 45 nuclear power units in commercial operation, with an installed capacity of 45,895 megawatts of electricity, according to data released March 31 by the China Nuclear Energy Association.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

*Yangjiang nuclear station put into full use to feed demand for cleaner energy in Greater Bay Area*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/8/8 18:08:40

The world's biggest light pressurized water reactor nuclear station, built by the China General Nuclear Power Group (CGNPG), has been put into commercial operation, according to a statement sent to the Global Times on Thursday. 

The new station is expected to provide energy to the Hong Kong and Macao Special Administrative Regions (SARs) as their electricity demand jumps with industry restructuring, experts said. 

According to the report, the Yangjiang station was put into use after its No.6 nuclear unit successfully completed 168 hours of full-load demonstration operation. The station has six nuclear generators, each with a capacity of more than 1 million kilowatts, and is capable of generating up to 48 billion kilowatt-hours annually. 

That amount is equivalent to the electricity that a medium-size developing country needs for a year, Han Xiaoping, chief analyst at energy industry website china5e.com, told the Global Times.

The other five nuclear units of the station started operating as early as 2014. As of June 30, the Yangjiang station had produced 120 billion kilowatt hours of on-grid electricity, eliminating more than 100 million tons of carbon dioxide emissions. 

"China's technology in nuclear power generation is leading the world," Hans said.

The Yangjiang station's No.1 and No.2 units are equipped with the CPR1000 technology, a Generation-II pressurized water reactor built by CGNPG that also incorporates the Generation-III French EPR nuclear energy technology. 

The No.3 and No.4 units use CPR1000+ technology, an improved and localized version of the CPR1000 that's more similar to third-generation technology. Both the No.5 and No.6 units feature ACPR1000 technology, encompassing most features of third-generation nuclear power technology. 

The average use of domestic technology in the six units has reached 83 percent, with that of the most essential equipment exceeding 85 percent. 

With its immense capacity to generate electricity, the Yangjiang station is expected to provide energy for South China's Guangdong Province as well as the Macao and Hong Kong SARs. 

"The station's location near the cluster of booming cities in South China implies that it's not just meant to support Guangdong Province, but also Hong Kong and Macao," Han noted.

"The area has been one of the biggest three consumers of electricity in China because of its huge manufacturing industry. But as the economy focuses more on technology, it will have an even bigger demand for electricity that only new-energy sources can provide without damaging the environment," Han said. 

According to a report by the Xinhua News Agency, as of 2018, a total of 10 third-generation nuclear power units had been built or were under construction in China, accounting for one-third of the global total.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*China science & technology news summary -- Aug. 14*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-08-14 14:24:15|Editor: huaxia




BEIJING, Aug. 14 (Xinhua) -- The following is a summary of published science and technology news of China.

*FUSION EXPERIMENTAL DEVICE*

A medium-sized spherical tokamak fusion experiment device, ENN XL-50, has been built in north China's Hebei Province and conducted its first plasma discharge.

The ENN XL-50, designed and manufactured by the ENN Group, is an experiment to study high-temperature plasmas that are confined by magnetic fields. Its construction began in October 2018.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Pakistan Nuclear Power Plant Project With China's Hualong One Technology Puts Dome on Main Structure*
> DOU SHICONG
> DATE : JUN 18 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pakistan Nuclear Power Plant Project With China's Hualong One Technology Puts Dome on Main Structure​
> (Yicai Global) June 18 -- Pakistan's Karachi Nuclear Power Plant, the first overseas project adopting China's home-grown third-generation Hualong One pressurized water reactor nuclear power technology, completed the engineering of its main structure yesterday.
> 
> The 366-ton dome of the K-2 unit's outer safety shell was successfully hoisted into place on the Karachi K-2 Nuclear Power Plant yesterday, online news outlet Huanqiu reported.
> 
> The plant will conduct general and thermal testing of this security housing in the project's next phase, per the report.
> 
> China National Nuclear contracted Pakistan's K-2 and K-3 nuclear power plant projects, and the Beijing-based company is now building four demonstration projects under construction both at home and abroad that apply the Hualong One technology.
> 
> PWRs comprise most of the world's nuclear power plants. Water in a PWR is pumped under high pressure to a reactor core where the energy released by atomic fission heats it. It then flows to a steam generator where it delivers its thermal energy to a secondary system which produces steam that flows to turbines which turn a dynamo.


From CNNC, main pump of Karachi-2 installed on 23rd Aug.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*RF Ion Source Achieves High Power Plasma Discharge with Long Pulse of 1000s*
Aug 27, 2019

Chinese scientists have realized the long pulse of 1000s plasma discharge with RF power of 82 kW, marking a new milestone in the development of China's high power radio frequency (RF) ion source.

The large area RF ion source is one of the key parts of neutral beam injector on fusion device. The research and development of RF ion source involves many disciplines, such as precision machinofacture, physics of RF plasma, RF power transmission and matching, RF power coupling and feedback control of plasma discharge.

The R&D team of ion source in neutral beam injection division of Institute of Plasma Physics, Hefei Institute of Physical Science of Chinese Academy of Sciences, has solved a number of bottleneck problems, and developed a large area RF ion source to achieve long pulse plasma discharge of 1000s with high power of 82kW for the first time.

They believe that this may lay a good foundation for the development of high power RF ion source.


RF Ion Source Achieves High Power Plasma Discharge with Long Pulse of 1000s---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*World's Highest Frequency Thomson Scattering Diagnostic with Single Laser Developed*
Aug 30, 2019 

China has realized the world's highest frequency Thomson scattering diagnostic with single laser as it had passed its acceptance test very recently, according to the research team with Institute of Plasma Physics, Hefei Institutes of Physical Science.

The newly developed diagnostic system could realize simultaneous measurement of plasma electron temperature (Te) and density (ne) in 4 kHz YAG laser UHF mode (10 pulses) and 100 Hz YAG laser continuous mode. Up to now, it is the world's highest frequency Thomson scattering diagnostic with single laser.

Te and ne profile are important parameters for the fusion devices as well as physics research. Laser Thomson Scattering Diagnosis obtains the experimental data of Te and ne by the shape and intensity of the scattering spectrum of electrons under the action of laser, respectively, which already had been recognized as most reliable diagnostic to get Te and ne by world due to its simple principle.

At the same time, It is also a diagnostic tool for priority development of fusion devices across the world, including ITER, Since Thomson scattering diagnostic needs to analyze the scattering spectrum of photon produced by laser and electronic in magnitude nanosecond time, which is considered as one of the most difficult diagnoses in fusion plasma physics research, this diagnostic system is in very high demand for laser and detection technology on weak and fast signal. Unfortunately, only a few countries have the capability to conduct such kind of researches.

For EAST, with high parameter and long pulse as its target, electron temperature above 100 million degrees must be accurately measured by Thomson scattering diagnostic, but the electron scattering spectrum is pretty wider and weaker than usual.

In order to obtain high-precision signal, the system laser and detector have to make higher requirements to consider fast physical processes and to maintain a stable running time of over 1000 seconds.

To face the challenge, the team has continuously focused on laser and detection technology, and managed to develop the Thomson scattering diagnosis system with ultra-high spatial and temporal resolution.

Moreover, the research team put forward a series of pulse method and carried out technical research, and obtained a distinctive 4kHz/3J YAG pulse laser. By solving the beam split of high performance scattering light, detection of Infrared weak fast signal, high-speed acquisition, high efficiency laser transmission and automatic collimation key technical problems, the system had implemented in the EAST device for the Whole-space measurement of electron temperature density distribution with space 45 points, the highest time resolution of 250 μS, high spatial resolution of 3 mm , electron temperature and density error respectively less than 10% and 15% . This marks the highest frequency YAG Thomson scattering diagnostic system realized by one laser device in the world

Meanwhile, the system performed so well in other main technical indicators, especially the 4kHz high power laser has far exceeded the tens of Hertz which commonly used in mainstream devices and the 300Hz laser being developed for ITER.

This work was supported by "Dynamic Response of Key Distribution Parameters of Plasma to External Power on EAST", "Fine structure of boundary transport barrier under H-mode on EAST" of the National magnetic confinement nuclear fusion energy development research project and National Nature Science Foundation Project. It has been successfully implemented and provided important data support for 100 seconds H-mode discharge on EAST and 10keV Te of plasma discharge, etc.



High Frequency and High Energy YAG Laser (Image by HU Ailan) 





​Signal Collection System (Image by HU Ailan)


World's Highest Frequency Thomson Scattering Diagnostic with Single Laser Developed---Chinese Academy of Sciences

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *World's second EPR nuclear reactor starts work in China*
> Date created : 29/05/2019 - 11:00
> 
> 
> 
> The two EPR reactors at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the most powerful in the world when fully completed and can supply five million Chinese users, its owners say AFP/File
> 
> Paris (AFP)
> 
> A next-generation EPR nuclear reactor in China has carried out its first chain reaction, French energy giant EDF announced Wednesday, becoming the second using the much-delayed European technology to reach the milestone.
> 
> The fission reaction at the Taishan 2 reactor on Tuesday follows the Taishan 1 becoming last year the first of its kind to advance to the operational stage.
> 
> "The nuclear reaction was authorised and yesterday the Chinese reactor carried out a fission reaction for the first time," EDF chairman and CEO Jean-Bernard Levy told Europe 1 radio on Wednesday.
> 
> EDF, which helped design the European Pressurised Reactor (EPR), is a minority shareholder in the Taishan project, which is a joint venture with China's state-run CGN and regional Chinese utility Yuedian.
> 
> The first nuclear fuel was loaded into the Taishan 2 reactor in early May in the southern Chinese province of Guangdong.
> 
> Levy said that Taishan 1, which in December became the first EPR to enter into commercial service, was "working very well".
> 
> The two EPR reactors at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the most powerful in the world when fully completed and will be able to supply five million Chinese users, the companies have said.
> 
> EPR reactors -- which use a pressurised water design -- promise advances in safety and efficiency over conventional reactors while producing less waste.
> 
> But EDF has faced serious problems rolling out the technology and has managed to sell just a handful of the reactors as construction problems piled up.
> 
> EDF has been building an EPR reactor at Flamanville along the Atlantic coast of northwest France. It was originally set to go online in 2012 but the project has been plagued by technical problems and budget overruns.
> 
> Levy acknowledged that the "difficulty" of the Flamanville project had been "underestimated."
> 
> French President Emmanuel Macron has asked EDF to study the feasibility of building more next-generation EPR nuclear reactors in the country, but will wait until 2021 before deciding whether to proceed with construction.
> 
> ? 2019 AFP
> 
> 
> https://www.france24.com/en/20190529-worlds-second-epr-nuclear-reactor-starts-work-china


*China-France JV's second nuclear power unit ready for commercial use*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-09-07 22:30:11|Editor: Li Xia

SHENZHEN, Sept. 7 (Xinhua) -- A third-generation nuclear power unit of a China-France joint venture in southern Guangdong Province has completed all the testing operations and is ready for commercial use, said China General Nuclear Power Corporation (CGN) Saturday.

The No.2 unit at the Taishan nuclear power plant will be the world's second third-generation European Pressurized Reactor (EPR) nuclear power unit, said CGN, the largest nuclear power operator in China. The No. 1 unit, which was put into commercial use in December last year, was the first of its kind.

The Taishan nuclear power plant, the largest Sino-French project in the energy field, uses the EPR for its No.1 and No. 2 power units, with a unit capacity of 1.75 million kilowatts each.

The power plant is run by a joint venture set up by CGN, French energy supplier Electricite de France (EDF), and Guangdong Energy Group Co., Ltd.

Construction of the reactor for the No.2 power unit began in 2010 and the unit was linked to the grid on June 23.

It is estimated that about 8.03 million tonnes of standard coal will be saved, with over 21.09 million tonnes of carbon emissions cut upon the completion of the two units.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China to build lab for radioactive waste disposal*
By Hou Liqiang | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-09-04 21:59

















[Photo/IC]

Work will soon begin on a potential site for a lab to accommodate China's radioactive waste.

Experiments are to be conducted to determine if it is the right choice of site, according to the country's top nuclear safety watchdog.

China uses concentrated disposal to deal with high-level radioactive waste.

The disposal site should be located at least 400 meters underground and boast stable geological conditions that can keep this waste isolated from the humans for more than 10,000 years, said Liu Hua, head of the National Nuclear Safety Administration, on Wednesday.

"We have found a very good site," he told a news conference organized by the State Council Information Office.

He said the lab will be built in accordance with requirements for deep geologic repositories, but construction will depend on data collected from experiments at the site.

Jiang Guang, deputy head of the administration, said the construction of the lab in Gansu province will be launched as soon as possible and that experiments on the site will help identify disposal approaches that will be applied at other suitable sites.

As of June, there are 47 nuclear power facilities in operation on the Chinese mainland and the country is also building 11 new facilities, according to a comprehensive white paper on nuclear safety published by the State Council Information Office on Tuesday.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*First ITER Poloidal Field Coil Gets Ready to be Shipped to ITER Site---Chinese Academy of Sciences*
Sep 20, 2019

The No.6 poloidal field superconducting coil (or PF6 coil), the first large superconducting magnet coil of ITER (short for International Thermonuclear Fusion Experimental Reactor) project, has been completed and will be shipped to ITER site in France at the delivery ceremony held on 20 September in Hefei, Anhui, China.

PF6, the key component of ITER, will be installed at the bottom of the ITER cryostat. It consists of nine twin-shaped wilding pancakes and a series of supporting accessories, weighing up to 400 tons, even heavier than two Boeing 747 airplanes.

In order to meet the strict requirements for the magnetic field configuration of the ITER device, the profile accuracy of the PF6 coil within ±1.5mm after winding must be strictly controlled. For a superconducting coil with an external diameter of about 11.2 meters and to be wound in a “two-in-hand” configuration, the challenge is incredibly unprecedented. The NbTi superconductor used for winding the coil stretches up to 13.5 kilometers.

Due to its technical complexity, it took six years of the manufacturing team with Institute of Plasma Physics, Hefei Institutes of Physical Science to complete the task.

Facing the huge challenges, the whole team was highly motivated which enabled them to overcome difficulties in “two-in-hand” coil winding by unbelievable less than one year. And particularly worth being highlighted, all the winding equipment was 100% made in China.

In December 2016, the team was pleased to see all the full-size joint sample for the PF6 coil joint qualification had passed the test by ITER organization with fantastic performance, winning it the full praise from Mr Sborchia Carlo, project supervisor for ITER and Fusion for Energy (or F4E) by pointing it as “the best sample both in manufacturing accuracy and appearance” he had ever seen. In fact, It was the ever first joint one in ITER PF coil projects that met ITER’s highly strict technical requirements.

To the June this year, the impregnated winding pack that is 1.6 meters in cross section and 1.2 meters in height had been completed from 9 double pancakes with a total of 468 conductor turns, leading the PF6 coil to a perfect ending of vacuum insulation impregnation manufacturing. The specialization of insulation in both design and manufacturing enables the PF6 coil to work for ITER in ultra-low temperatures of minus 269 degrees Celsius and strong radiation of 10 kgy Gamma, as well as to possess tensile strength close to that of stainless steel.

Since ITER is the most ambitious international scientific project, its component PF6 project also sets a good example of collaboration between China and Europe for building a new mode of international fusion collaboration.





The PF6 coil (Image by WANG Tianhao)




​

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> From China National Nuclear Corporation(CNNC), on 10 May, mass produced CF3 nuclear fuel element successfully passed factory acceptance.


*Commercial production of Hualong One fuel begins*
26 September 2019

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has started mass production of China Fuel 3 (CF3) fuel assemblies for the domestically-designed HPR1000 (Hualong One) pressurised water reactor design.





CF3 fuel assemblies undergoing irradiation at the Qinshan plant (Image: CNNC)​
Long-term irradiation testing of the CF3 fuel was completed in March

Four sets of CF3 fuel assemblies were loaded into Qinshan II unit 2 - a Chinese-designed CNP-600 PWR - in July 2014. The assemblies underwent poolside inspections during each fuelling cycle, CNNC said. Inspection results showed that the performance of the design met internationally accepted standards. In May this year, the company said it was ready to start commercial production of the fuel.

CNNC has now announced that further testing of four assemblies at Qinshan was completed on 20 September. It noted that eight CF3 fuel assemblies had previously been irradiated in the Fangjiashan plant and that another eight assemblies are expected to be used at the Qinshan plant at the end of this year.

"The multiple power plant irradiation model allows CF3 fuel assemblies to be widely used, which is necessary for saving money on product research," CNNC said. "CF3 fuel assemblies can be used for long-cycle refueling and are suitable for the Hualong One nuclear project and the Yanlong low-temperature heating reactor."

CNNC completed the preliminary design of the Yanlong swimming pool-type low-temperature reactor for district heating in September 2018. The company says the reactor - which an output of 400 MWt - can be operated under low temperatures and normal pressures. It can be constructed near urban areas due to the zero risk of a meltdown and lack of emissions.

CNNC said it now has all the necessary technology to develop high-performance nuclear fuel, and that its "independent fuel system and sufficient product supply capacity give it competitiveness in the international market".

The CF3 fuel assembly is composed of 264 fuel rods arranged within a 17 x 17 supporting structure. The fuel rods contain pellets of either uranium dioxide or a mixture of gadolinium oxide and uranium dioxide. The rods feature a zircalloy cladding material. A total of 177 CF3 fuel assemblies will be loaded into the core of the Hualong One reactor.

Hualong One reactors are currently under construction at Fuqing and Fangchenggang. Fuqing 5 and 6 are expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, as are Fangchenggang 3 and 4. The Hualong One promoted on the international market is called the HPR1000, two of which are under construction at Karachi in Pakistan.

On 11 September, CNNC announced that nuclear fuel components for first Hualong One demonstration unit had passed factory acceptance and have been shipped to the Fuqing plant.

According to World Nuclear Association information, CF3 fuel assemblies are being manufactured at CNNC's main PWR fuel fabrication plant at Yibin in Sichuan province, using fuel pellets from Kazakhstan's Ulba Metallurgical Plant.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


Commercial production of Hualong One fuel begins - World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China Nuclear Power-Led Group Wins Core Deal in ITER, World's Biggest Fusion Reactor*
> XU WEI
> DATE : JUL 19 2019/SOURCE : YICAI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China Nuclear Power-Led Group Wins Core Deal in ITER, World's Biggest Fusion Reactor​
> (Yicai Global) July 19 -- France's International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor, the world's largest fusion experiment participated by various countries including the US and India, has chosen an international consortium led by China Nuclear Power Engineering to install the core equipment close to the reactor, which will become the first large international nuclear project for China.
> 
> China National Nuclear, the parent of CNPE, received a notice about winning the engineering, procurement and construction bid regarding the Tokamak Assembly Contract No. 01, TAC1, Science and Technology Daily reported yesterday.
> 
> ITER, located in southern France, may be the world's most complex science project as the reactor has more than 10 million parts. The European Union, Russia and South Korea are some of the nations that have joined hands to build the massive nuclear plant over a decade.
> 
> TAC1 is ITER's largest contract to date, and it has uttermost importance in terms of testing the tokamak, a magnetic fusion device, Wen Jingwu, CNPE's senior engineer and head of TAC1 work told the same newspaper. The consortium will install a cryostat and connecting systems, designed to cool down the reactor.
> 
> The deal marks the first for a Chinese company in terms of big nuclear EPC contracts abroad, said the Beijing-based firm's vice general manager Li Qiang.
> 
> The consortium consists of France's Framatome, CNNC's Southwestern Institute of Physics, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction, Institute of Plasma Physics under the Chinese Academy of Sciences.


*Chinese consortium signs ITER contract*
08 October 2019

A contract for Tokamak machine assembly for the ITER International Fusion Energy Organisation signed by a consortium led by China Nuclear Power Engineering Corporation (CNPE) is the biggest nuclear energy project contract that Chinese companies have ever bid for in the European market.





The TAC1 contract was signed on 30 October (Image: ITER)​
Tokamak Assembly Contract 1 (TAC1) was signed in Beijing on 30 September by the consortium of CNPE; China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Company Ltd; Southwestern Institute of Physics; Institute of Plasma Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences ASIPP; and Framatome. The TAC2 contract has been awarded to the Dynamic SNC consortium of Ansaldo Nucleare; Endel Engie; Orys Group ORTEC; SIMIC; Ansaldo Energia; and Leading Metal Mechanic Solutions SL.

The ITER Organisation decided earlier this year to divide the current stage of the ITER project - machine and plant assembly up to first plasma - into a total of nine major assembly and installation contracts to permit better schedule and cost control throughout the projects, and to aid risk management. The decision to award two TAC contracts to different contractors was made to preserve peer competition at the same time as protecting the organisation in the case of contract default. Each contract covers well-defined and distinct machine assembly scope, and purposefully minimises the interfaces between providers, it said.

The TAC1 assembly contract covers the cryostat and cryostat thermal shield; magnet feeders; the central solenoid, poloidal field and correction coil magnets; and cooling structures and instrumentation. The TAC2 contract covers the main vessel and ports, sector sub-assembly with toroidal field coils and vacuum vessel thermal shielding, and welding.

"These are major contracts for the ITER Organisation," said ITER Director General Bernard Bigot. "We have carefully prepared more than 1200 engineering work packages for the mechanical installation of the ITER machine components and planned the assembly sequences; we are pleased we have found highly qualified and motivated partners for the execution of the work. We look forward to collaborating with world-renowned industry specialists for the on-time and to-specification assembly of one of the world's most challenging, promising and important scientific instruments."

An initial preparatory period dedicated to ensuring a common and thorough understanding of the technical and management requirements and constraints, the roles of different project actors, and the physical workspaces, is now underway. Both consortia are developing their on-site organisation and teams, and creating detailed implementation processes and procedures, the ITER Organisation said.

Yu Jianfeng, chairman of CNPE parent China National Nuclear Corporation, said the contract was the largest nuclear energy project financial contract that Chinese companies had bid for in the European market and was also the first time that Chinese nuclear energy enterprise had successfully participated in international science projects in the form of general contracting.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Chinese-consortium-signs-ITER-contract

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China confident of 'new era' for nuclear, says CNNC president*
09 October 2019

Nuclear power is "irreplaceable" and international cooperation in the technology "indispensible" in reducing global CO2 emissions, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) President Jun Gu told delegates at the International Atomic Energy Agency's _International Conference on Climate Change and the Role of Nuclear Power_ yesterday in Vienna. Climate change may in fact be an "opportunity to create a new era for nuclear energy", he said, and CNNC is "willing to work with all countries" to bring about a clean energy transition and mitigate climate change.




Construction of the first of two Chinese-supplied Hualong One units at the Karachi plant in Pakistan (Image: CNNP)​
Of the 449 reactor units in operation in 30 countries today, 47 are in China, he noted. At nearly 50 GWe, they place the country in third ranking in terms of installed nuclear generating capacity. China also has 11 units under construction with an installed capacity of about 12 GWe, ranking the country first in the world in that respect, he said. In 2018, nuclear power generated 287 TWh of electricity in China, accounting for 4.2% of national power generation, and Gu is "fully confident" that China will add a further 6-8 units each year over the next 10 years.

"With technological progress, the world is entering an age of clean energy with less dependence on fossil fuel," Gu said. "The shares of natural gas, nuclear energy, solar power, wind power and hydropower in energy production and in consumption are increasing markedly. In some countries, clean energy takes about 60% of the energy mix. However, we think that hydropower is highly restricted by regional resources, and wind and solar power also have natural constraints. They can hardly be the main power producers without a breakthrough in energy storage technology. Also, nuclear power has been demonstrated as an important option in replacing coal-fired power plants on a large scale. Nuclear power is an important baseload option to avoid price fluctuation and the grid risk from renewable energy."

China is committed to cutting its CO2 emissions per unit of GDP by 60-65% from the 2005 level by 2030, he said, and plans to increase the share of non-fossil fuel energy in its primary energy mix to 15% by 2020 and to 20% by 2030.

Since Chinese President Xi Jinping launched the country's new energy policy in 2014, "tremendous changes" have been made, Gu said. "The past three years have witnessed the fastest growth of renewable energy in China, which now ranks first in installed capacity of hydro, wind and solar power, as well as in nuclear power construction."

The country's international cooperation in nuclear power is clear, he said, since it has reactor designs that include French PWRs, Canadian Candus, Russian VVERs and US AP1000s. It is also working on its own design, the HPR-1000, and is developing indigenous equipment supply.

"We have developed the capacity to manufacture equipment for eight to 10 units every year," he said. "At present, more than 85% of the key equipment and materials of our own HPR-1000 can be produced in China."

The HPR-1000, also known as Hualong One, is a Chinese pressurised water reactor design developed by CNNC and the China General Nuclear Power Group. The first HPR-1000 units to be constructed will be Fuqing units 5 and 6, followed by Fangjiashan units 3 and 4, and Fangchenggang units 3 and 4. There are five Hualong One reactors planned for Pakistan - four at Karachi and one at Chashma, of which two are under construction at Karachi. Construction of another HPR-1000 is planned to start next year in Argentina.

The HPR-1000 project is "progressing smoothly", Gu said, adding that Fuqing 5 had entered the commissioning stage and would achieve power operation by the first-half of next year.

CNNC is working on new nuclear technologies, he said, including small modular reactors, nuclear waste transmutation and treatment, accident-tolerant fuel, high-temperature reactors, fast breeder reactors, nuclear fusion technology, and used fuel disposal.

In July, CNNC announced the launch of a project to construct an ACP100 small modular reactor at Changjiang in Hainan province. Construction of the demonstration unit - also referred to as the Linglong One design - is scheduled to begin by the end of this year.

Its HTR-PM, a 200-megawatt high-temperature gas-cooled reactor, can supply industrial heat of above 750 degrees Celsius, he said, and is expected to have "broader prospects" in hydrogen production. The unit will be in operation by the end of next year, "laying a solid foundation for further commercial application", he added. In addition, CNNC has developed the Yanlong DHR-400 pool-type low-temperature reactor in northern China to replace the fossil fuel-fired district heating system. The company is also working with 'Belt-and-Road countries' in nuclear power, uranium resources, nuclear fuel, and the non-power applications of nuclear technology. And it is engaged in the ITER fusion project in the south of France.

International cooperation, he said, can "build consensus and strengthen confidence" in nuclear power.

"The global nuclear industry is moving out of the shadow of Fukushima accident. However some countries have abandoned nuclear power and sharply dropped its proportion in their generation mix," he said. "Developed countries have witnessed sluggish growth of nuclear power - except for six units in Finland, France, the US and the UK, no other nuclear power plant had been built in North America and the EU area for about 30 years. Over the same period however about 100 units were built in developing and emerging economies."

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/China-confident-of-new-era-for-nuclear-says-CNNC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

> 国资小新 今天 14:05 来自 微博 weibo.com 已编辑
> 【#我国首座铅铋零功率反应堆首次实现临界# 移动式小型核电源实用化指日可待
> 
> 
> 
> 】10月9日上午11时05分，我国首座铅铋合金零功率反应堆——启明星Ⅲ号实现首次临界，并正式启动我国铅铋堆芯核特性物理实验，标志着我国在铅铋快堆领域的研发跨出实质性一步，进入工程化阶段，同时也意味着我国在铅铋快堆研发领域已跻身国际前列。
> 
> 铅铋合金熔点低、沸点高。铅铋合金反应堆相比传统反应堆而言，具有更高的固有安全性和抵御严重事故的能力，更高的能量密度和更长的运行寿期。
> 
> 在应用方面，铅铋合金反应堆既可以设计为百万千万级的大型电厂，也可设计为兆瓦级小型模块化核电源。甚至可作为移动式小型核电源，装载于普通尺寸的车辆。
> 
> 接下来，研究团队将以2025年完成小型铅铋堆示范堆建设为阶段目标，尽快实现小型铅铋堆工程技术突破，并形成批量化生产应用能力。 @中核集团


国资小新
Today 14:05 from Weibo

At 11:05 on October 9th, China's first lead-bismuth alloy zero-power reactor - Venus III achieved its first criticality, and officially launched the physical experiment of lead-based reactor core in China. It marks that China's R&D in the field of lead-bismuth fast reactor has taken a substantial step and entered the engineering stage. It also means that China has become one of the international leaders in the research and development of lead-bismuth fast reactor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*Permits issued for construction of new Chinese plant*
15 October 2019

Construction licences have been issued for units 1 and 2 of the Zhangzhou nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province. The units were originally planned to be based on Westinghouse's AP1000 design, but will now feature domestically-designed Hualong One reactors.





A rendering of a plant based on the Hualong One reactor design (Image: CGN)​
China's Ministry of Ecology and Environment issued the construction licences on 9 October to CNNC-Guodian Zhangzhou Energy Company, the owner of Zhangzhou nuclear power project which was created by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) (51%) and China Guodian Corporation (49%) in 2011. The licences are valid for 10 years.

The ministry said the submitted application documents complied with relevant national laws and nuclear safety regulations. It said the design principles and nuclear safety related activities at the Zhangzhou plant "meet the basic requirements of China's nuclear safety regulations, and the construction conditions are already in place".

The ministry has organised and supervised inspections of the on-site preparation of the nuclear island of Zhangzhou unit 1. It said the pouring of first concrete can take place once proposed "rectification requirements" have been completed and approved by the regulator.

"At present, your company is implementing rectification as required," the ministry said. "At the same time, the first tank of concrete of unit 2's nuclear island foundation is set as the control point." Once on-site preparation work for that unit's foundation has been inspected and approved, first concrete pouring can proceed, it said.

In May 2014, the local government gave approval for Phase I of the Zhangzhou plant, comprising two AP1000 units. The National Nuclear Safety Administration gave approval in December 2015 for the AP1000 units and confirmed site selection in October 2016. Construction of Phase I had originally been expected to start in May 2017. However, CNNC subsequently decided to use the Hualong One design instead. Two more Hualong One are planned for Phase II of the plant and a further two proposed for Phase III.

In late-2016, Germany's KSB Group was awarded a contract for six reactor coolant pumps for Zhangzhou 1 and 2, to be delivered in 2020 and 2021. In mid-2017, China Nuclear Industry No24 Construction Company won the contract for the nuclear island civil engineering. In February 2019, CNNC subsidiary China National Nuclear Power released its environmental impact assessment for public comment.

Hualong One reactors are currently under construction at Fuqing and Fangchenggang. Fuqing 5 and 6 are expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, as are Fangchenggang 3 and 4. The Hualong One promoted on the international market is called the HPR1000, two of which are under construction at Karachi in Pakistan.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Permits-issued-for-construction-of-new-Chinese-pla

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 国资小新
> Today 14:05 from Weibo
> 
> At 11:05 on October 9th, China's first lead-bismuth alloy zero-power reactor - Venus III achieved its first criticality, and officially launched the physical experiment of lead-based reactor core in China. It marks that China's R&D in the field of lead-bismuth fast reactor has taken a substantial step and entered the engineering stage. It also means that China has become one of the international leaders in the research and development of lead-bismuth fast reactor.


*Chinese lead-bismuth test reactor starts up*
16 October 2019

China's first lead-bismuth alloy zero-power reactor - Qixing (Venus) III - achieved first criticality on 9 October, the China Institute of Atomic Energy (CIAE) has announced. The milestone marks the start of China's core physics experiments into liquid metal cooled fast reactors.





Technicians bring the Venus III reactor to first criticality (Image: CIAE)​
The institute will now carry out a series of tests to obtain data on the core parameters that can be used in the development of lead-bismuth fast reactor designs.

"The reactor is aimed at the key and difficult problems in the engineering of a lead-bismuth fast reactor," CIAE said. "The interaction mode of nuclear fuel and lead-bismuth alloy coolant material is accurately constructed in large-size lead-bismuth alloy coolant material, and the core physical properties of a lead-bismuth reactor are more accurately simulated."

The CIAE said that China's research and development of the lead-bismuth fast reactor has now "entered the engineering stage from the physical basic research stage."

The institute said that lead-bismuth fast reactors can be designed as large-scale power plants, with a capacity of about 1000 MWe, or as small modular power sources with a capacity of just a few megawatts. The small units could find applications in offshore oil exploration platforms, the development of islands, providing power to remote areas or for providing power to large data centres.

CIAE said it is the only research and development centre in China working on the development of liquid metal cooled fast reactors. In July 2005, China's first fast thermal-coupled accelerator-driven system (ADS) sub-critical reactor - Venus I - was built at CIAE. In December 2016, China's first lead-based double-core zero-power device - Venus II - achieved first criticality at CIAE. Venus III took almost two years to complete.

The zero-power ADS transmutation system - developed by the CIAE and the Chinese Academy of Sciences' Institute of Modern Physics - will be used for research into transforming long-lived radioactive waste into short-lived waste.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Chinese-lead-bismuth-test-reactor-starts-up?feed=feed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*China sets up innovation alliance for seawater uranium extraction*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-12 14:57:27|Editor: ZD

BEIJING, Nov. 12 (Xinhua) -- China has formed an innovation alliance to foster the research and application of extracting uranium from seawater, according to China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

Initiated by CNNC, the alliance gathers around 20 research institutions and universities.

The alliance will focus on setting up standards for the technology and products used in the extraction process. It will help accelerate the development of core technologies and new products, as well as create research platforms and a test base for uranium extraction from seawater to overcome hurdles in practical application.

It is estimated that about 4.5 billion tonnes of uranium is reserved in seawater, about 1,000 times of the land proven reserves, but the concentration of uranium in seawater is extremely low, making it a huge challenge to develop cost-effective seawater uranium extraction technology.

China has made some progress in the development of absorption materials and equipment for uranium extraction from seawater, but it still has a long way to go before commercial development, according to CNNC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China launches first nuclear heating project*
Source:Global Times Published: 2019/11/16 13:03:23





Photo: VCG​
Haiyang in East China's Shandong Province has become the country's first city that is heated by a nuclear power plant, an environmentally friendly way.

After a few days of trial operation, the nuclear plant with two reactors began heating 700,000 square meters of homes this winter and is expected to cater to the entire Haiyang city by 2021, State Power Investment Corporation announced on Friday.

With more reactors in the pipeline, the power plant would be able to heat as much as 200 million square meters of homes in an area encompassing a diameter of 200 kilometers, saving 6.6 million tons of coal each year.

The project in its current scale can save 23,200 tons of coal each year, reducing smoke and dust emission by 222 tons, besides cutting 382 tons of sulfur dioxide, 362 tons of nitrogen oxides, and 60,000 tons of carbon dioxides. The amount equals emission of six 10-ton boilers, Shanghai-based news outlet The Paper reported.

The heating system, which is isolated from the nuclear circuit but can make use of wasted energy, is safe and environmentally friendly, analysts said.

The heating system uses non-radioactive vapor from the nuclear plant system to warm water in the city's centralized heating systems. Through this, the reactor and households are separated and only the heat is conveyed to residences , The Paper quoted the company as saying.

The vapor comes from two reactors of a nuclear power plant in the city, which went into full commercial operations in 2018 and January 2019, respectively. 

The world's first nuclear heating system went into operation in the 1960s in Sweden. Russia, Switzerland, and Romania have also developed such systems.

The centralized heating system in northern China depended largely on coal and natural gas, which caused the problem of smog. Nuclear heating came up as the choice to address this problem and optimize the country's energy structure, which was nailed down in 2017 by 10 departments including the Ministry of Ecology and Environment (previously Ministry of Environment Protection).

North China's Hebei Province and Northeast China's Jilin Province are also considering a similar nuclear heating system.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *TVEL to supply fuel for China's fast-neutron reactor*
> 10 January 2019
> 
> TVEL and CNLY have signed a contract for the supply of nuclear fuel for the CFR-600 sodium-cooled pool-type fast-neutron nuclear reactor under construction in Xiapu County, in China's Fujian province. TVEL is the nuclear fuel manufacturer subsidiary of Russian state nuclear corporation Rosatom, while CNLY is part of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cutaway of the CFR-600 design (Image: CNNC)​
> The contract, which was announced today in Beijing, covers the initial loading of nuclear fuel, as well as supplies for refuelling during the first seven years of the reactor’s operation. To serve the contract, a new manufacturing line for the CFR-600 fuel assemblies is planned at the Elektrostal Machine-Building Plant, a TVEL facility located in the Moscow region.
> 
> TVEL President Natalia Nikipelova said the Russian company is committed to "all-encompassing cooperation with Chinese partners" in fast-neutron reactors and closing of nuclear fuel cycle. She noted that, in addition to Rosatom’s experience with uranium-based fuel manufacturing for commercial fast-neutron reactors, it had last year launched batch production of uranium-and-plutonium mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel for Russia's BN-800 fast reactor. Its Chinese portfolio also includes a contract for the supply of uranium-based fuel for the China Experimental Fast Reactor, CEFR, with fuel deliveries already taking place, she added.
> 
> Evgeny Pakermanov, president of Rusatom Overseas, which coordinated negotiation of the contract, noted that as this is a demonstration project, Russian engineers will create a new kind of nuclear fuel based on the Chinese design.
> 
> "[O]ur team had to draw up the whole contract from the scratch taking into account all the peculiarities of the project," he said, adding that talks with the Chinese side had started last June. "Thanks to the high professionalism of Rosatom’s united team and the positive approach of the Chinese partners, the contract has been agreed upon in a record-breaking time," he said.
> 
> The CFR-600 fuel supply contract was signed as a part of the an intergovernmental agreement between Russia and China on the joint construction and operation of a demonstration fast reactor in China. It is a part of a large-scale programme of bilateral cooperation in nuclear industry "for the decades ahead", TVEL said.
> 
> The agreement covers construction of nuclear reactors of Russian design, with VVER-1200 reactors at two sites in China - Tianwan and Xudabao. The package of intergovernmental documents and framework contracts for these projects was signed on 8 June 2018, during the visit of Russian President Vladimir Putin to Beijing and his meeting with Chinese President Xi Jinping.
> 
> Fast neutron reactors (FNRs) are seen as the main reactor technology for China, and CNNC expects the FNR to become predominant by mid-century. The country's research and development on fast neutron reactors started in 1964.
> 
> A 65 MWt fast neutron reactor - the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) - near Beijing achieved criticality in July 2010, and was grid-connected a year later.
> 
> Based on this, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy. The Xiapu reactor - construction of which started in December 2017 - will be a demonstration of that sodium-cooled pool-type fast reactor design. This will have an output of 1500 MW thermal power and 600 MW electric power. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.
> 
> A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a 2020 decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/A...-fuel-for-Chinas-fast-neutron-react?feed=feed


*Shares in Zhefu Holding Climb on New Nuclear Energy Tech*
TANG SHIHUA
DATE : NOV 26 2019/SOURCE : YICAI





Shares in Zhefu Holding Climb on New Nuclear Energy Tech​
(Yicai Global) Nov. 26 -- Shares in Zhefu Holding Group, a Chinese conglomerate focused on the energy sector, leaped today after the firm revealed a subsidiary had successfully produced a prototype of pump for commercial fast-neutron reactors.

Zhefu Holding's stock [SHE:002266] closed 2.4 percent higher at CNY4.28 (61 US cents) after peaking at CNY4.40 in the morning session. The Shenzhen benchmark ended just 0.29 percent up.

The prototype, a primary circulating pump for liquid metal coolants in FNRs, will be used in China's first 600-megawatt, fourth-generation fast-neutron reactor, Zhefu said in a statement yesterday. It did not disclose further details about the project.

FNRs are the world's top choice for fourth-generation nuclear energy systems. They reduce the radiotoxicity of nuclear waste by re-using it as fuel, utilizing around 60 percent of the uranium fissioned for energy, according to public data.

The main downside is the cost of running an FNR over a typical thermal-neutron reactor, so the technology is still in a developmental stage.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Science and technology daily*
> Today 10:18 from the professional version of Weibo
> 
> [China's new generation of "artificial sun" device installation start]
> On the 5th, with the delivery of the main coil system, China HL-2M start installation at the Southwest Institute of Physics of CNNC. As a new generation of "artificial sun" device in China, the HL-2M plasma ion current can reach 3 mega amperes and the plasma temperature can exceed 200 million degrees Celsius. In the future, it will be used to carry out research on key physics and engineering technologies related to fusion reactors, and provide research support for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER).
> 
> China HL-2M device is China's large conventional magnet tokamak fusion research device, which is intended to bring almost unlimited clean energy to humans through the development of controlled thermonuclear fusion, so it is also called "artificial sun". The newly delivered main coil system is one of the core components of the HL-2M device. Its overall weight is about 90 tons, and the operating life requirement under high impact load conditions is no less than 100,000 times.
> 
> With the delivery of the main coil system, the China HL-2M device officially entered the overall installation phase. After the installation of the device, it will provide important support for realizing the leapfrogging of China's fusion frontier technology from following to running and leading. According to the plan, the device will be completed by the end of this year. (Tao Yuxiang Science and Technology Daily reporter Sheng Li)


*China's "artificial sun" device set to be commissioned in 2020*
Source: Xinhua| 2019-11-26 18:13:54|Editor: Yurou

CHENGDU, Nov. 26 (Xinhua) -- The HL-2M Tokamak, China's next-generation "artificial sun," is expected to be operational in 2020 as installation work has gone smoothly since the delivery of the coil system in June.

Designed to replicate the natural reactions that occur in the sun using hydrogen and deuterium gases as fuels, the device aims at providing clean energy through controlled nuclear fusion.

The new apparatus, with a more advanced structure and control mode, is expected to generate plasmas hotter than 200 million degrees Celsius, said Duan Xuru, head of the Southwestern Institute of Physics under the China National Nuclear Corporation.

Duan was quoted at the ongoing 2019 China Fusion Energy Conference held in Leshan, southwest China's Sichuan Province.

The artificial sun will provide key technical support for China's participation in the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor project, as well as the self-designing and building of fusion reactors, he noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Contract for recycled fuel for Chinese Candus*
> 08 August 2018
> 
> Canada's SNC-Lavalin is to supply its 37M Natural Uranium Equivalent (NUE) fuel to units 1 and 2 of the Qinshan Phase III nuclear power plant in China's Zhejiang province. The engineering service contract and a licensing agreement mark the first commercial use of the fuel - a mixture of depleted and recycled uranium - outside Canada.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two Candu 6 reactors that make up Qinshan Phase III (Image: SNC-Lavalin)​
> SNC-Lavalin said its work under the contract - signed with China National Nuclear Corporation subsidiary Third Qinshan Nuclear Power Company (TQNPC) - includes design definition, design verification, update of reactor nuclear design and safety case, regulatory support and licensing.
> 
> Candu pressurised heavy water reactors (PHWRs) are usually fuelled with natural uranium. Since 2008, Canada and China have proven, through an in-core irradiation demonstration in the Qinshan Phase III Candu 6 reactors, that NUE fuel can be used successfully as a natural uranium substitute. The first commercial demonstration of the use of fuel containing recovered uranium from used pressurised water reactor (PWR) fuel was in Qinshan Phase III unit 1. In March 2010, 12 NUE fuel bundles were inserted into the reactor, followed by a further 24 such fuel bundles. The trial use of the fuel ran for one year.
> 
> In August 2012, SNC-Lavalin subsidiary Candu Energy, the TQNPC, China North Nuclear Fuel Corporation and the Nuclear Power Institute of China agreed to expand their joint project to demonstrate the use of NUE fuel at the Qinshan plant.
> 
> SNC-Lavalin says that only a few changes are required to current operating Candu reactor designs, safety parameters and licensing case to use NUE as a substitute for natural uranium.
> 
> Sandy Taylor, the company's president for nuclear, said: "The landmark agreement between SNC-Lavalin and TQNPC will see the 37M fuel technology put into commercial use outside of Canada for the first time and takes advantage of the ample supply of depleted and recycled uranium in China."
> 
> He added, "A step closer to closing the fuel cycle, 37M technology enables better use of alternative fuels in existing Candu reactors. The two Qinshan Candu reactors are already two of the best performing reactors in China and adding 37M NUE fuel further improves their ability to continue to deliver that high performance."
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Contract-for-recycled-fuel-for-Chinese-Candus


*SNC-Lavalin to conduct pre-project work for Chinese AHWR plant*
03 December 2019

Candu Energy Inc - a subsidiary of Canada's SNC-Lavalin - has been awarded a contract by China National Nuclear Power Co Ltd (CNNP) for pre-project work for a proposed two-unit Advanced Heavy Water Reactor (AHWR) plant in China. The work relates to planning and licensing in preparation for the project, construction of which is expected to start in or around 2021.





The signing of the contract (Image: SNC-Lavalin)​
The AHWR is described as a 700 MWe reactor that builds on the Canadian Candu pressurised heavy water reactor (PHWR) design. A number of evolutionary adaptations ensure its compliance with the latest international safety standards and Generation III requirements. This includes new and enhanced active and passive safety systems and standardised design for reduced maintenance and capital costs.

Under the contract, SNC-Lavalin will provide the top-level licensing basis documents to outline the licensing process along with the regulatory and safety requirements applicable to the design, analysis, construction, commissioning and operation of the AHWR. SNC-Lavalin - the exclusive licensee of Candu technology from Atomic Energy of Canada Limited (AECL) - will prepare safety design guides (SDGs) and a description and assessment of the agreed-to safety-related design changes. It will also review SDGs prepared by partner agencies involved.

Shanghai Nuclear Engineering Research & Design Institute serves as general design institute of the project, as well as technical manager for this contract to review and accept SNC-Lavalin's deliverables on behalf of CNNP. China Nuclear Energy Industry Corporation has been designated by CNNP as its foreign trade agent for this contract.

"SNC-Lavalin is proud to continue its long Candu legacy in China and looks forward to working with China National Nuclear Power and all its partners towards its AHWR goal," said Sandy Taylor, president of SNC-Lavalin's nuclear business group. "Our longstanding prosperous partnership and shared value for high-level safety design standards and protocols will contribute to the overall project success and support for nuclear power's beneficial clean, low-carbon electricity."

In September 2016, an agreement in principle to form a new joint venture to develop, market and construct the Advanced Fuel Candu Reactor (AFCR) was signed by SNC-Lavalin, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) and Shanghai Electric. The joint venture company was expected to be registered in mid-2017. The AFCR was described as "a 700 MW Class Generation III reactor based on the highly successful Candu 6 and Enhanced Candu 6 (EC6) reactors". It features a heavy-water moderator and heavy-water coolant in a pressure tube design and can use both recycled uranium and thorium as fuel.

Units 1 and 2 of the Qinshan Phase III nuclear power plant in China - majority owned by CNNP - use the Candu 6 PHWR technology, with AECL being the main contractor of the project on a turnkey basis. Construction began in 1997 and unit 1 started up in September 2002 and unit 2 in April 2003.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

SNC-Lavalin to conduct pre-project work for Chinese AHWR plant - World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Cold tests completed at Karachi 2*
05 December 2019

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced the completion of cold functional tests at Karachi unit 2 in Pakistan. The two units under construction at the site are the first exports of the Hualong One reactor design.





Marking the completion of cold testing at Karachi 2 (Image: CNNC)​
The tests involved checking more than 7200 welds and 800 mechanical connection points within the test boundary for leaks on seven pressure platforms, CNNC said. All indicators met the acceptance criteria. Installation quality and performance meet design requirements, it added. Completion of the cold test on 2 December was overseen by the Pakistan Nuclear Regulatory Authority and the Pakistan Atomic Energy Commission, CNNC said.

The successful completion of the cold testing means that the main work of the nuclear island installation project of the unit has been completed and the unit has entered the system commissioning stage, CNNC said. Cold testing will be followed by thermal testing, then first fuel loading and finally grid-connected power generation.

Construction of Karachi unit 2 began in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016. The units are scheduled for commercial operation in 2021 and 2022, respectively. In addition to the two units under construction at Karachi, four Hualong One units are being built in China - two units at Fuqing in Fujian province, and two at Fangchenggang in Guangxi. All four units are expected to enter commercial operation in 2019-2020.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Cold tests completed at Karachi 2 - World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China drills deep in search for uranium*
30 December 2019

*A ceremony was held on 15 December at the Xiangshan uranium deposit near Fuzhou city in China's Jiangxi province to mark the start of the country's deepest drilling project related to the exploration of uranium resources. China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) said a 3000-metre-deep bore hole will be drilled.*





The start of the deep drilling project at the Xiangshan deposit (Image: CNNC)​
The Xiangshan deposit is China's largest volcanic-type uranium ore field. So far, exploration at the deposit has been limited within the surface structure, CNNC said while research into the deep metallogenic environment and conditions has been less focused on. The deposit has known uranium resources at depths of between 700 and 1000 metres, with identified resources of 30,000 tonnes. The Fuzhou underground uranium mine and mill, with a nominal capacity of 350 tonnes per year, began operating in 1966.

The project team will carry out three-dimensional exploration of the deep ore-forming environment of the Xiangshan mine field to reveal the uranium polymetallic resource ore-forming conditions and develop a 3000-metre-deep metallogenic information identification profile.

The company said the new drilling project will help scientists obtain more in-depth information about geological structures and uranium polymetallic mineralisation. "The technology can promote theoretical research in areas including the metallurgy of large hydrothermal uranium polymetallic ore, the limited depth of uranium mineralisation, the deep structures and the identification of geological bodies and important ore-forming elements in deep uranium mineralisation," according to CNNC. In addition, the project is expected to accelerate research into deep uranium mineralisation tracers, deep ore prospecting models and comprehensive prediction models.

CNNC also expects a series of technologies to be improved through the project. These include drilling technology, high-precision deep exploration technology and geophysical logging technology in wells under high-temperature and high-pressure environments.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/China-drills-deep-in-search-for-uranium

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## opruh

Nice, China is also dominating the nuclear industry.


----------



## JSCh

*CGN changes Hongyanhe ACPR-1000 start-up schedule*
06 January 2020

China General Nuclear (CGN) has announced that units 5 and 6 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in Liaoning province are now expected to start operating in the second half of 2021 and the first half of 2022, which is, respectively, one year and six months later than previously scheduled.






Installation of the reactor pressure vessel of Hongyanhe unit 6 in December 2018 (Image: LHNP)​
The Hongyanhe plant is owned and operated by Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Company (LHNP), a joint venture between CGN and State Power Investment Corporation, each holding a 45% stake, with the Dalian Municipal Construction Investment Co holding the remaining 10%.

In a 27 December statement to the Hong Kong Stock Exchange, CGN said LHNP had "implemented a number of technical improvement measures in the construction process of the project with a view to realising the high-quality operation of its units and ensure the safe and stable operation of its units when put into operation". It added that LHNP had completed an assessment of the construction-related risks of Hongyanhe units 5 and 6, and "after due consideration", had decided to "adjust the construction plan of the project".

Construction of Phase I (units 1-4) of the plant, comprising four CPR-1000 pressurised water reactors, began in August 2009. Units 1 and 2 have been in commercial operation since June 2013 and May 2014, respectively, while unit 3 entered commercial operation in August 2015 and unit 4 in September 2016.

Phase II of the Hongyanhe plant - units 5 and 6 - comprises two 1080 MWe CGN-designed ACPR-1000 reactors. Construction of unit 5 began in March 2015 and that of unit 6 started in July the same year. Cold functional testing of unit 5 began on 10 October last year, marking the start of its commissioning phase, while unit 6 is in the equipment installation phase.

The ACPR-1000 - a three-loop unit with double containment and core-catcher - was launched by CGN in November 2011. In 2012 central planners in Beijing directed China National Nuclear Corporation and CGN, to 'rationalise' their reactor programmes. This meant CNNC's ACP1000 and CGN's ACPR-1000 were 'merged' into one standardised design - the Hualong One (HPR1000). Yangjiang units 5 and 6 were the first ACPR-1000 units to enter commercial operation, in July 2018 and July 2019, respectively. The ACPR-1000 is also being built as units 5 and 6 of the Tianwan plant, which are due to start up in 2020 and 2021.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Revised-start-up-dates-for-Hongyanhe-ACPR1000s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*Joint research paves way to China's 'artificial sun'*
By Wan Lin Source:Global Times Published: 2020/1/8 19:08:40



Public visit the model of artificial sun in Hefei, capital of East China's Anhui Province in October 2006. Through the model, they can know how the machine generates electricity. Photo: VCG

Chinese and British scientists have designed a material that can assist in the generation of controlled nuclear fusion and generate energy in a similar process to the sun.

The research, by scientists from Liverpool University in the UK and Xi'an Jiaotong-Liverpool University, can efficiently obtain deuterium, a heavy isotope of hydrogen, which a team member said could pave the road of China's artificial sun project.

"It can efficiently select deuterium from a gas mixture and absorb them in large quantities." Ding Lifeng, a scientist from the Chinese side, told the Global Times on Wednesday.

Deuterium, a primary fuel for controlled nuclear fusion, is diluted in nature and therefore expensive.

High-purity, or enriched, deuterium is usually obtained by separating the isotope out of a hydrogen-deuterium mixture, which is energy-intensive and inefficient, Ding said.

The new material, named porous organic cages (POCs), makes it more efficient and cheaper to produce deuterium, he said.

"Our research helps solve the shortage in deuterium supply and has the potential to secure the fuel source for the fusion process," Ding said.

The US, Russia and the European Union are also researching controlled nuclear fusion as one of the most important future technologies that generates energy in a safe way, without nuclear waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China owns largest number of nuclear power units under construction in the world*
(People's Daily Online) 09:45, January 17, 2020



_The Daya Bay Nuclear Power Station in Guangdong province. (Photo/Chinanews.com)_

By the end of 2019, there were 11 nuclear power units under construction in Chinese mainland, representing the largest number of nuclear power units under construction in the world, and 47 nuclear power units operating safely and stably, ranking third in the world.

Since the birth of China’s nuclear industry on Jan.15, 1955, when the Central Committee of the Communist Party of China made the strategic decision to develop nuclear energy in China, the country has accumulated enormous experience in such areas as reactor research and development, nuclear power station design, equipment manufacturing, engineering construction, as well as operation and management of nuclear power units, with the country’s capacity in certain areas reaching leading levels in the world.

According to the press conference held by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) on Wednesday to commemorate the 65th anniversary of the birth of China’s nuclear industry, CNNC has built five nuclear power bases in China, with its commercial nuclear power units amounting to 21, and 6 nuclear power units currently under construction.

CNNC’s nuclear power units generated about 136.2 billion kilowatt hours of electricity in 2019, and accumulatively about 969.1 billion kilowatt hours, helping save the world from the consumption of about 390 million tons of standard coal, which would have added about 966.1 million tons of carbon dioxide and about 29.1 million tons of sulfur dioxide into the atmosphere.

The ecological benefit of the electricity generated by CNNC’s nuclear power units over these years is also equivalent to that of 2.6 million hectares of trees.

China has never had a level-2 or worse nuclear incident in the 65-year history of its nuclear industry. The country has maintained a great safety record of its nuclear materials, characterized by the slogan “not one gram lost and not one piece missing”.

As one of the global leaders in industrial security, China’s experience and achievements in the nuclear industry has contributed significantly to the development of the global nuclear industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> * China begins building pilot fast reactor*
> 29 December 2017
> 
> *Construction of China's 600 MWe demonstration fast reactor at Xiapu, Fujian province, has officially begun with the pouring of the first concrete for the reactor's basemat. The reactor is scheduled to begin commercial operation by 2023.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​ _Construction gets under way of the CFR-600 at Xiapu (Image: CNNC)_
> 
> China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today that civil nuclear construction had begun on the "landmark project for the development of China's nuclear industry".
> 
> Earlier this month, China Nuclear Industry 23 Construction Co Ltd signed the construction contract for installation of the nuclear island of the Xiapu fast reactor pilot project, following a tender process.
> 
> At a ceremony to mark the start of construction, CNNC chairman Wang Shoujun described the project as a major national nuclear science and technology project. He said it is of great significance for realising the closed nuclear fuel cycle, promoting the sustainable development of nuclear energy in China and promoting the development of the local economy.
> 
> Fast neutron reactors (FNRs) are seen as the main reactor technology for China, and CNNC expects the FNR to become predominant by mid-century. The country's research and development on fast neutron reactors started in 1964.
> 
> A 65 MWt fast neutron reactor - the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) - near Beijing achieved criticality in July 2010, and was grid-connected a year later.
> 
> Based on this, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the China Institute of Atomic Energy. The Xiapu reactor will be a demonstration of that sodium-cooled pool-type fast reactor design. This will have an output of 1500 MW thermal power and 600 MW electric power. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.
> 
> A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a 2020 decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/NN-China-begins-building-pilot-fast-reactor-2912174.html


北极星电力网
1月20日 17:26 来自 专业版微博

【示范快堆工程1号机组进入安装阶段】1月18日，示范快堆工程1号机组从土建阶段进入安装阶段 。快堆作为第四代先进核能技术，它可将天然铀资源利用率从目前的约1%提高至60%以上，并实现放射性废物最小化。
*January 20 17:26 from Weibo*

*[Demonstration Fast Reactor Project Unit 1 enters the installation phase]* On January 18, the demonstration fast reactor project Unit 1 entered the installation phase from the civil construction phase. As a fourth-generation advanced nuclear energy technology, fast reactors can increase the utilization rate of natural uranium resources from about 1% to more than 60%, and minimize radioactive waste.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*UK HPR1000 moves to final design assessment stage*
13 February 2020

The UK's Office for Nuclear Regulation (ONR) and the Environment Agency have completed Step 3 - "overall design, safety case and security arguments review" - in their scrutiny of the UK HPR1000 reactor design. They will now start the fourth and final stage in the Generic Design Assessment (GDA) process - "detailed design, safety case, and security evidence assessment".



UK HPR1000 generic design (Image: CGN)

The UK HPR1000 is the Hualong One design that General Nuclear Services - a subsidiary of EDF and China General Nuclear - proposes to use at a prospective new nuclear power plant in Bradwell, England.

"The objective for GDA is to provide confidence that the proposed design is capable of being constructed, operated and decommissioned in accordance with the standards of safety, security and environmental protection required in Great Britain," Ana Gomez-Cobo, ONR’s head of UK HPR1000 regulation, said.

"Our assessment to date has not identified any fundamental safety or security shortfalls that would prevent us issuing a Design Acceptance Confirmation (DAC) for the UK HPR1000 design. However, we have identified a number of areas for which further substantiation is needed from the Requesting Party; these have been captured as Regulatory Observations. Although progress so far is encouraging, a lot of work by the Requesting Party is still required. We will continue to rigorously assess safety and security submissions throughout Step 4 of GDA."

The GDA is a voluntary process for reactor vendors - it is policy rather than law - but it is a government expectation for all new-build projects in the UK. In January 2017, the British government formally requested regulators start the process for the UK HPR1000. The regulators, who have said they aim to complete the GDA of the UK HPR1000 in late 2021, have published a report summarising their Step 3 assessment here.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/UK-HPR1000-moves-to-final-design-assessment-stage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

> 北极星电力网
> 今天 12:13 来自 专业版微博
> 【华龙一号和快堆示范工程全面复工复产】截至目前，“华龙一号”、霞浦示范快堆工程现场各单位保持“零感染”记录，工程现场安全返场人员合计已超过4500人，春节期间保持连续安全施工、调试，为完成两个重大工程项目的年度目标奠定坚实基础。@中核集团O网页链接


Today at 12:13 from the professional version of Weibo

[Hualong No. 1 and fast reactor demonstration project full resumption] Up to now, the units of "Hualong No. 1" and Xiapu demonstration fast reactor project site have maintained a "zero infection" record, and the total number of safety returnees on the site has exceeded 4,500. Maintaining continuous safe construction and commissioning during the Spring Festival lays a solid foundation for completing the annual goals of the two major engineering projects.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's nuclear power output jumps 18% year on year*
24 February 2020

China's nuclear electricity generation rose by 18.1% last year, to 348.13 TWh, which is up from 286.15 TWh in 2018, figures from China's National Energy Administration show. Nuclear's share of total electricity production was 4.88% last year, up from 4.22%. According to the National Development and Reform Commission, China aims to have 200 GWe of nuclear generating capacity in place by 2035, out of a total generating capacity of 2600 GWe. Under those plans, thermal power plant capacity is expected to increase from 1190.6 GWe in 2019 to 1300 GWe in 2035.





Unit 2 of the Taishan plant in China's Guangdong province entered commercial operation in September 2019 (Image: China General Nuclear)​
Its nuclear generating capacity increased by 9.1% year on year, from 44.64 GWe to 48.74 GWe, which followed an 18% increase in capacity between 2017 and 2018. Two power reactors were connected to China's grid in 2019 - Yangjiang unit 6 and Taishan unit 2. Total electricity generating capacity grew 5.8% in 2019, to 2010.7 GWe, from 1899.0 GWe in 2018.

There are a further 12 reactors under construction in China, with a combined capacity of 12,244 MWe. Another 42 units are planned, which will add 48,660 MWe of capacity, with more reactors proposed.

China's total electricity generation totalled 7142.2 TWh in 2019, a 5.2% increase from the 6791.42 TWh produced in 2018. The majority of its electricity is still produced by thermal power plants (predominantly from coal), which accounted for 72.3% of output last year. Hydro, wind and solar provided 16.1%, 5.0% and 1.6%, respectively.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/...generating-capacity-continued-to-gr?feed=feed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Permits issued for construction of new Chinese plant*
> 15 October 2019
> 
> Construction licences have been issued for units 1 and 2 of the Zhangzhou nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province. The units were originally planned to be based on Westinghouse's AP1000 design, but will now feature domestically-designed Hualong One reactors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rendering of a plant based on the Hualong One reactor design (Image: CGN)​
> China's Ministry of Ecology and Environment issued the construction licences on 9 October to CNNC-Guodian Zhangzhou Energy Company, the owner of Zhangzhou nuclear power project which was created by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) (51%) and China Guodian Corporation (49%) in 2011. The licences are valid for 10 years.
> 
> The ministry said the submitted application documents complied with relevant national laws and nuclear safety regulations. It said the design principles and nuclear safety related activities at the Zhangzhou plant "meet the basic requirements of China's nuclear safety regulations, and the construction conditions are already in place".
> 
> The ministry has organised and supervised inspections of the on-site preparation of the nuclear island of Zhangzhou unit 1. It said the pouring of first concrete can take place once proposed "rectification requirements" have been completed and approved by the regulator.
> 
> "At present, your company is implementing rectification as required," the ministry said. "At the same time, the first tank of concrete of unit 2's nuclear island foundation is set as the control point." Once on-site preparation work for that unit's foundation has been inspected and approved, first concrete pouring can proceed, it said.
> 
> In May 2014, the local government gave approval for Phase I of the Zhangzhou plant, comprising two AP1000 units. The National Nuclear Safety Administration gave approval in December 2015 for the AP1000 units and confirmed site selection in October 2016. Construction of Phase I had originally been expected to start in May 2017. However, CNNC subsequently decided to use the Hualong One design instead. Two more Hualong One are planned for Phase II of the plant and a further two proposed for Phase III.
> 
> In late-2016, Germany's KSB Group was awarded a contract for six reactor coolant pumps for Zhangzhou 1 and 2, to be delivered in 2020 and 2021. In mid-2017, China Nuclear Industry No24 Construction Company won the contract for the nuclear island civil engineering. In February 2019, CNNC subsidiary China National Nuclear Power released its environmental impact assessment for public comment.
> 
> Hualong One reactors are currently under construction at Fuqing and Fangchenggang. Fuqing 5 and 6 are expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, as are Fangchenggang 3 and 4. The Hualong One promoted on the international market is called the HPR1000, two of which are under construction at Karachi in Pakistan.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Permits-issued-for-construction-of-new-Chinese-pla




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234339338244124672

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

Hot functional tests (HFT) have been completed on the reactor of China's first nuclear power project using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design. They were conducted by staff in Fuqing Nuclear Power Plant, southeast China's Fujian Province.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Key components of second HTR-PM reactor connected*
25 March 2020

The reactor pressure vessel, steam generator and hot gas duct of the second reactor at China's demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) have been successfully paired and connected, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced today.





Construction of the demonstration HTR-PM unit at Shidaowan (Image: CNNC)​
Work began on the demonstration HTR-PM unit - which features two small reactors and a turbine - at China Huaneng's Shidaowan site in Weihai city, in East China’s Shandong province, in December 2012. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units together with CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology, which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.

The pressure vessel of the first reactor was installed within the unit's containment building in March 2016. The vessel - about 25 metres in height and weighing about 700 tonnes - was manufactured by Shanghai Electric Nuclear Power Equipment. The second reactor pressure vessel was installed later that year.

CNNC said the "pairing of the key nodes" of the second reactor was completed on March 18. The pressure vessel, steam generator and hot gas duct, it said, have been "rigidly connected in the form of a flange to form a primary circuit system for the thermal energy transmission of the reactor, which constitutes a second barrier to prevent the leakage of radioactive materials."

The key node pairing creates "the necessary prerequisites for the subsequent reinstallation of the low-temperature helium riser of the steam generator, the installation of the main steam detachable pipe section and the installation of the main helium fan," CNNC said.

The demonstration plant's twin HTR-PM reactors will drive a single 210 MWe turbine. Helium gas will be used as the primary circuit coolant. The steam generator transfers heat from helium coolant to a water/steam loop. The design temperature of the HTR-PM reaches 750 degrees Celsius. A further 18 such HTR-PM units are proposed at Shidaowan.

Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units. Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are under way for Sanmen, Zhejiang province; Ruijin, Jiangxi province; Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province; and Bai'an, Guangdong province.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/...-of-second-HTR-PM-reactor-connected?feed=feed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*China's 'artificial sun' runs at 100 million degrees for 10 seconds - cnTechPost*
April 2, 2020

China's Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST), the "artificial sun", has successfully run at 100 million degrees Celsius for nearly 10 seconds, marking a major breakthrough, according to CCTV.




Nuclear fusion is seen as the ultimate solution to mankind's energy problems, and the problem now is that fusion technology is not mature enough.

One solution is superconducting tokamak, which uses magnetic constraints to control plasma heating to achieve ultra-high temperatures.

EAST is located at the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CASHIPS) and is billed as an open test facility for conducting steady-state operations and ITER-related physics research by both Chinese and international scientists.




EAST is also known as the artificial sun because its goal is to provide energy for humanity through nuclear fusion like the Sun.

In 2017, for the first time in the world, EAST achieved a high confinement operation of 101.2 seconds of continuous plasma discharge at 50 million degrees, achieving a leap from the 60-second to 100-second order of magnitude.

At the end of 2018, it reached a core plasma temperature of over 100 million degrees Celsius - that's more than six times hotter than the interior of the Sun - and heating power of 10 MW, enabling the study of various aspects of practical nuclear fusion in the process.

If the temperature of over 100 million degrees Celsius can be maintained for a longer period of time, then mankind is really not far from solving the commercial application of nuclear fusion, but that day may be a long time away.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

*High-temperature, gas-cooled reactor achieves milestone | CNNC*
Updated: 2020-04-29



The high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project at Shidaowan nuclear power plant. [Photo/CNNC]

A major milestone was achieved at the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor, also known as the HTGR project -- located at the Shidaowan nuclear power plant in Weihai city, in East China's Shandong province -- according to local officials.

They said the reactor is a key national science and technology project.

Officials said the steam generator shell, hot gas duct shell and reactor pressure vessel shell of the No 1 reactor in the demonstration project were successfully paired on April 28.

Experts explained that the precise pairing marked that the point where project will welcome the installation of the main helium fan -- and has laid a solid foundation for cold performance tests that are scheduled to be completed this year.



Workers get busy with the steam generator shell, hot gas duct shell and reactor pressure vessel shell pairing of the No 1 reactor of the HTGR. [Photo/CNNC]

The HTGR is a China-developed fourth generation of advanced nuclear energy technology, with a wide range of advantages that include inherent safety, a high localization rate of equipment, modular design, adaptability to small and medium power grids and the capability for extensive use.

According to experts, they have the utmost confidence that a reactor core meltdown accident will not happen in any accident situation.

This will fully meet the higher requirements for nuclear safety these days and realize the efficient and multi-purpose utilization of nuclear energy, they added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese-French consortium successfully lifts 1,250-ton base for mega fusion reactor amid pandemic*
Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/29 13:09:33



CNNC File Photo: Xinhua

A Chinese-French consortium headed by the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) on Thursday successfully lifted a 1,250-ton base for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) in the South of France, a staged achievement for China’s nuclear sector amid the COVID-19 pandemic.

The cryostat base, the first major component installed for the mainstay of the ITER tokamak device - the fusion reactor core - lays a foundation for all important equipment of the tokamak machine,　one of the world's most ambitious energy projects. Therefore, the accuracy and progress of the base’s installation is considered a “golden point” for ITER, CNNC said in a posting on its official WeChat account.

A controlled fusion device, commonly known as an artificial sun, is intended to secure the world’s energy future. The ITER facility, a global big science project second only to the International Space Station in size, is being jointly constructed by China, the EU, India, Japan, South Korea, Russia and the US. Its success is significant to future peaceful utilization of international fusion.

Thursday’s achievement set a new record for hoisting major equipment in China’s nuclear sector, measured by lifted weight and accuracy of installation, per CNNC’s WeChat post.

The consortium managed to overcome multiple adverse impacts during the pandemic, including those related to staff dispatch and work equipment procurement, to make its breakthrough.

The CNNC-headed consortium signed a contract with ITER in September 2019 for the installation of the most important part of the tokamak.

China is also working on its homegrown artificial sun.

The HL-2M Tokamak, the country’s next-generation artificial sun, is expected to be put into operation in 2020, the Xinhua News Agency reported in November 2019.

“The new apparatus, with a more advanced structure and control mode, is expected to generate plasmas hotter than 200 million degrees Celsius,” according to Xinhua, citing Duan Xuru, head of the Southwestern Institute of Physics under CNNC.

The device is envisioned to offer key technical support for the nation’s participation in the ITER project, as well as for the self-designing and building of fusion machines, he noted.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *CNNC unveils key safety technology*
> By Zheng Xin | China Daily | Updated: 2018-12-07 10:08
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stand of CNNC at an industry expo in Beijing. [Photo by A Jing/For China Daily]​
> China National Nuclear Corp, the State-owned nuclear power company, released its domestically-developed high-safety nuclear power plant distributed control system platform on Thursday.
> 
> Known as the central nervous system of nuclear power plants, the nuclear advanced safety instrument and control platform, also called the Longlin system, plays an important role in ensuring nuclear projects' safety and stability and enables China to have a DCS with complete independent intellectual property rights, said the company.
> 
> Some of the key standards are in accordance with the international level, it said, while it will also help boost China's nuclear technology exports, it said.
> 
> Only a handful of developed countries have mastered the technology of the nuclear-grade DCS platform, which is critical for the safe shutdown and accident mitigation for reactors.
> 
> Analysts believe as the core technology of the systems is one of the key components of a nuclear power station, China must conduct original innovation.
> 
> It is believed the country will step up nuclear development with the implementation of the Longlin system, said Ye Qizhen, a member of the Chinese Academy of Engineering and also an expert on nuclear reactors and nuclear-power engineering.
> 
> According to CNNC, all of the design, verification and testing of the program is in accordance with the most advanced and strictest standards worldwide, while the system also uses advanced information security technology.
> 
> The Longlin system is a result of the company's more than 60 years of experience in integrating nuclear power engineering design, the research and development of the digital instrument control equipment and equipment manufacturing and supply.
> 
> The system could be applied in nuclear power plants, research reactors and small reactors, it said.
> 
> Yu Jianfeng, CNNC's chairman, said earlier that development of the nuclear industry over the past 60 years has proved that nuclear science and technology is strategically important. China must insist on independent innovation.
> 
> The company said it would pay a great deal of attention to the working conditions of scientists, an important factor in improving the company's core competitiveness.
> 
> "We will enable scientists undertaking major military projects and scientific and technological innovations to receive high salaries, and stimulate the creativity of talent to the greatest extent," he said.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1274960313344024579

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *First ITER Poloidal Field Coil Gets Ready to be Shipped to ITER Site---Chinese Academy of Sciences*
> Sep 20, 2019
> 
> The No.6 poloidal field superconducting coil (or PF6 coil), the first large superconducting magnet coil of ITER (short for International Thermonuclear Fusion Experimental Reactor) project, has been completed and will be shipped to ITER site in France at the delivery ceremony held on 20 September in Hefei, Anhui, China.
> 
> PF6, the key component of ITER, will be installed at the bottom of the ITER cryostat. It consists of nine twin-shaped wilding pancakes and a series of supporting accessories, weighing up to 400 tons, even heavier than two Boeing 747 airplanes.
> 
> In order to meet the strict requirements for the magnetic field configuration of the ITER device, the profile accuracy of the PF6 coil within ±1.5mm after winding must be strictly controlled. For a superconducting coil with an external diameter of about 11.2 meters and to be wound in a “two-in-hand” configuration, the challenge is incredibly unprecedented. The NbTi superconductor used for winding the coil stretches up to 13.5 kilometers.
> 
> Due to its technical complexity, it took six years of the manufacturing team with Institute of Plasma Physics, Hefei Institutes of Physical Science to complete the task.
> 
> Facing the huge challenges, the whole team was highly motivated which enabled them to overcome difficulties in “two-in-hand” coil winding by unbelievable less than one year. And particularly worth being highlighted, all the winding equipment was 100% made in China.
> 
> In December 2016, the team was pleased to see all the full-size joint sample for the PF6 coil joint qualification had passed the test by ITER organization with fantastic performance, winning it the full praise from Mr Sborchia Carlo, project supervisor for ITER and Fusion for Energy (or F4E) by pointing it as “the best sample both in manufacturing accuracy and appearance” he had ever seen. In fact, It was the ever first joint one in ITER PF coil projects that met ITER’s highly strict technical requirements.
> 
> To the June this year, the impregnated winding pack that is 1.6 meters in cross section and 1.2 meters in height had been completed from 9 double pancakes with a total of 468 conductor turns, leading the PF6 coil to a perfect ending of vacuum insulation impregnation manufacturing. The specialization of insulation in both design and manufacturing enables the PF6 coil to work for ITER in ultra-low temperatures of minus 269 degrees Celsius and strong radiation of 10 kgy Gamma, as well as to possess tensile strength close to that of stainless steel.
> 
> Since ITER is the most ambitious international scientific project, its component PF6 project also sets a good example of collaboration between China and Europe for building a new mode of international fusion collaboration.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PF6 coil (Image by WANG Tianhao)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276502090911748097

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2587978784793845

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Second Hualong One at Fuqing gets its outer dome*
27 July 2020

The outer safety dome has been installed on the containment building of unit 6 at the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province. The unit is the second of two demonstration Hualong One reactors under construction at the site.





The outer dome being moved into position on top of the containment building of Fuqing 6 (Image: CNNC)​
The Hualong One uses a double-layer safety shell design. Together with the inner protective dome, the outer dome protects the reactor and prevents the release of radioactive materials into the environment in the event of a serious accident. The inner steel dome - measuring almost 47 metres in diameter and over 23m in height, and weighing about 340 tonnes - was installed on the containment building of Fuqing 6 on 21 March 2018.

On 25 July, the outer steel dome - measuring about 53m in diameter and 13m in height, and weighing about 420 tonnes - was installed using a 3200-tonne crawler crane. The steel dome will now be covered with a concrete shell.

The Hualong One double-layer containment shell can withstand the impact of large aircraft, according to China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC). The outer dome is "currently the largest shell structure of nuclear power plants under construction in the world", the company said. It has the characteristics of a large structural span, dense steel bars and high-strength concrete.





The outer dome of Fuqing 6 prior to its installation (Image: CNNC)​
In November 2014, CNNC announced that the fifth and sixth units at Fuqing will use the domestically-developed Hualong One pressurised water reactor design, marking its first deployment. The company had previously expected to use the ACP1000 design for those units, but plans were revised in line with a re-organisation of the Chinese nuclear industry. China's State Council gave final approval for construction of Fuqing units 5 and 6 in April 2015.

The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May that year, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. The inner dome of unit 5 was installed on the containment building in May 2017, with the outer dome installed in January 2018. Hot testing at Fuqing 5 was completed in March this year. Fuqing 5 and 6 are scheduled to be completed in 2020 and 2021, respectively.

Construction of two Hualong One (HPR1000) units is also under way at China General Nuclear's Fangchenggang plant in the Guangxi Autonomous Region. Those units are also expected to start up in 2022. Two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022. The HPR1000 has also been proposed for construction at Bradwell in the UK, where it is undergoing Generic Design Assessment.

"At present, China National Nuclear Corporation's five Hualong One units under construction at home and abroad are progressing in an orderly manner, and the safety and quality of the construction project are under good control," CNNC said.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Second-Hualong-One-at-Fuqing-gets-its-outer-dome

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2587978784793845


北极星电力网
7月27日 17:46 来自 百度分享
【田湾核电5号机组首次达到临界状态】2020年7月27日08:20分，田湾核电5号机组首次达到临界状态。 O网页链接

[Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 reached critical state for the first time]
At 08:20 on July 27, 2020, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 reached critical state for the first time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288091837249409025

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 北极星电力网
> 7月27日 17:46 来自 百度分享
> 【田湾核电5号机组首次达到临界状态】2020年7月27日08:20分，田湾核电5号机组首次达到临界状态。 O网页链接
> 
> [Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 reached critical state for the first time]
> At 08:20 on July 27, 2020, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 reached critical state for the first time.


中国核电_CNNP 
19分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com
【就在今天！田湾核电5号机组成为#2020年首台并网发电核电机组# 】2020年8月8日，田湾核电5号机组首次并网成功，各项技术指标均符合设计要求，标志着田湾核电5号机组正式进入并网调试阶段，为后续机组投入商业运行奠定坚实基础。随着田湾核电5号机组首次并网成功，田湾核电基地具备发电能力的机组已达五台，同时田湾核电5号机组也成为中核集团乃至国内核电建设领域今年首台实现并网发电的核电机组。恭喜田湾，让我们期待下一个好消息



​*China National Nuclear Power Co., Ltd._CNNP*
19 minutes ago from Weibo 

【Just today! Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit No. 5 becomes #2020 the first grid-connected nuclear power unit#】

On August 8, 2020, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit No. 5 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time. All technical indicators meet the design requirements, marking Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 officially entered the grid-connected commissioning stage, laying a solid foundation for subsequent units to be put into commercial operation. With the successful connection of Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 to the grid for the first time, the Tianwan Nuclear Power Plant now has total five generating units. At the same time, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 has become the first of China National Nuclear Corporation and even amongst the domestic nuclear power construction industry to achieve grid-connected power generation this year. Congratulations to Tianwan, let us look forward to the next good news [中国赞]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Chinese fast reactor completes trial operating cycle*
11 August 2020

The China Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) completed a manual emergency shutdown test from full power on 31 July, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced last week. The company said this marked the end of commissioning tests for the power test phase of the reactor and verified that its performance met the design requirements under stable conditions and expected transient operating conditions.





The building housing the China Experimental Fast Reactor (Image: CNNC)​
CNNC said completion of the test also marks the successful completion of the first core cycle trial operation task of the CEFR, "laying a solid foundation for the subsequent commissioning phase to be transferred to the operations phase".

The sodium-cooled, pool-type fast reactor was constructed with Russian assistance at the China Institute of Atomic Energy (CIEA), near Beijing, which undertakes fundamental research on nuclear science and technology. The reactor has a thermal capacity of 65 MW and can produce 20 MW in electrical power. The CEFR was built by Russia's OKBM Afrikantov in collaboration with OKB Gidropress, NIKIET and the Kurchatov Institute.

First concrete for the CEFR was poured in May 2000 at CIAE's Beijing site. The reactor achieved first criticality in July 2010 and was connected to the grid at 40% capacity a year later. Since then, various commissioning tests on the reactor, the turbines and of the sodium pumping system have been carried out at increasing power output levels. Materials and fuel irradiation tests have also been conducted over this period. CEFR achieved its design goal of 72 hours at full power in 2014.

Following the earlier completion of low-power tests and nominal power tests, CEFR was restarted on 19 June for high-power operations. Over the subsequent 40 days of operation, a number of tests were completed, including a dynamic test of the steam turbine digital electro-hydraulic (DEH) control system, a 75% power turbine load rejection test and a cold start power-flow measurement test.

The reactor will now enter a refuelling and maintenance outage, after which operations will be restarted to carry out planned experimental research work.

Fast reactors offer the prospect of vastly more efficient use of uranium resources than in conventional power reactors, as well as the ability to burn actinides. Fast reactors have operated in various countries since the 1950s, with some producing electricity commercially.

China's fast reactor development has implemented a three-step strategy, namely going from an experimental fast reactor, to a demonstration fast reactor, to a commercial fast reactor. As China's first fast reactor, CNNC said the CEFR has "laid a solid foundation for the research and development of large-scale fast reactor power plants in China".

Based on the CEFR, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the CIEA. Construction of a demonstration unit in Xiapu County, in China's Fujian province began in December 2017. This will have a power output of 1500 MWt and 600 MWe. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.

A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Chinese-fast-reactor-completes-trial-operating-cyc

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*China exports first batch of independently developed zirconium sponge, key material for nuclear reactor*
Source: Global Times Published: 2020/8/18 11:47:06



Nuclear-grade zirconium sponge independently produced by China National Nuclear Corporation ready to be shipped to Russia in August, 2020 Photo: China National Nuclear Corporation

The first batch of nuclear-grade zirconium sponge independently produced by a Chinese company was recently shipped to Russia, it was announced on Monday by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) on its official WeChat account.

For a long time, zirconium alloy material used for fuel assembly in domestic nuclear power plants depended on imports, according to CNNC.

This is the first time that China has sent nuclear-grade zirconium sponge of its own in bulk overseas, marking a breakthrough in the country's nuclear-grade zirconium material exports. It also signals that China's nuclear-grade zirconium sponge manufacturing has reached the international level, CNNC said.

In the nuclear industry, zirconium sponge is used to produce zirconium alloys for nuclear reactor components, such as the cladding for fuel rods, according to the Zircon Industry Association.

Zirconium alloy material is known as the "first safety barrier" in nuclear reactors. It is vital for the safe operation of nuclear power plants and is one of the important indexes by which to evaluate the research and development level of fuel assembly. Nuclear-grade zirconium sponge is an important raw material for the manufacture of zirconium alloy materials.

A subsidiary of CNNC signed a contract for export of nuclear-grade zirconium sponge with a subsidiary of Russia's TVEL Fuel Company in May. The zirconium materials are expected to arrive in Russia in early September.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 1 Jun 2018 | 15:00 GMT
> *TerraPower’s Nuclear Reactor Could Power the 21st Century*
> *The traveling-wave reactor and other advanced reactor designs could solve our fossil fuel dependency*
> By Michael Koziol
> 
> 
> Photo: TerraPower
> *Pipe Dream:* Sodium-cooled nuclear reactors have a history of lackluster performance, but TerraPower believes it can build one that will work. Testing the flow of molten sodium through the reactor assembly is crucial. Water shares many of the same flow characteristics as the toxic metal and is a viable substitute for tests.
> 
> Table tennis isn’t meant to be played at Mach 2. At twice the speed of sound, the ping-pong ball punches a hole straight through the paddle. The engineers at TerraPower, a startup that has designed an advanced nuclear power reactor, use a pressurized-air cannon to demonstrate that very point to visitors. The stunt vividly illustrates a key concept in nuclear fission: Small objects traveling at high speed can have a big impact when they hit something seemingly immovable.
> 
> And perhaps there is a larger point being made here, too—one about a small and fast-moving startup having a big impact on the electric-power industry, which for many years also seemed immovable.
> 
> In a world defined by climate change, many experts hope that the electricity grid of the future will be powered entirely by solar, wind, and hydropower. Yet few expect that clean energy grid to manifest soon enough to bring about significant cuts in greenhouse gases within the next few decades. Solar- and wind-generated electricity are growing faster than any other category; nevertheless, together they accounted for less than 2 percent of the world’s primary energy consumption in 2015, according to the Renewable Energy Policy Network for the 21st Century.
> 
> To build a bridge to that clean green grid of the future, many experts say we must depend on fission power. Among carbon-free power sources, only nuclear fission reactors have a track record of providing high levels of power, consistently and reliably, independent of weather and regardless of location.
> 
> Yet commercial nuclear reactors have barely changed since the first plants were commissioned halfway through the 20th century. Now, a significant fraction of the world’s 447 operable power reactors are showing their age and shortcomings, and after the Fukushima Daiichi disaster in Japan seven years ago, nuclear energy is in a precarious position. Between 2005 and 2015, the world share of nuclear in energy consumption fell from 5.73 to 4.44 percent. The abandonment of two giant reactor projects in South Carolina in the United States and the spiraling costs of completing the Hinkley Point C reactor in the United Kingdom, now projected to cost an eye-watering £20.3 billion(US $27.4 billion), have added to the malaise.
> 
> Elsewhere, there is some nuclear enthusiasm: China’s 38 reactors have a total of 33 gigawatts of nuclear capacity, and the country has plans to add an additional 58 GW by 2024. At the moment, some 50 power reactors are under construction worldwide. These reactors, plus an additional 110 that are planned, would contribute some 160 GW to the world’s grids, and avoid the emission of some 500 million metric tons of carbon dioxide every year. To get that kind of cut in greenhouse gases in the transportation sector, you’d have to junk more than 100 million cars, or roughly all the passenger cars in France, Germany, and the United Kingdom.
> 
> Against this backdrop, several U.S. startups are pushing new reactor designs they say will address nuclear’s major shortcomings. In Cambridge, Mass., a startup called Transatomic Power is developing a reactor that runs on a liquid uranium fluoride–lithium fluoride mixture. In Denver, Gen4 Energy is designing a smaller, modular reactor that could be deployed quickly in remote sites.
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Michael Koziol
> *Hardcore Testing:* The full-scale reactor-core test assembly is more than three stories tall. ​
> In this cluster of nuclear startups, TerraPower, based in Bellevue, Wash., stands out because it has deep pockets and a connection to nuclear-hungry China. Development of the reactor is being funded in part by Bill Gates, who serves as the company’s chairman. And to prove that its design is viable, TerraPower is poised to break ground on a test reactor next year in cooperation with the China National Nuclear Corp.
> 
> To reduce its coal dependence, China is racing to add over 250 GW of capacity by 2020 from renewables and nuclear. TerraPower’s president, Chris Levesque, sees an opening there for a nuclear reactor that is safer and more fuel efficient. He says the reactor’s fuel can’t easily be used for weapons, and the company claims that its reactor will generate very little waste. What’s more, TerraPower says that even if the reactor were left unattended, it wouldn’t suffer a calamitous mishap. For Levesque, it’s the perfect reactor to address the world’s woes. “We can’t seriously mitigate carbon and bring 1 billion people out of energy poverty without nuclear,” he says.
> 
> The TerraPower reactor is a new variation on a design that was conceived some 60 years ago by a now-forgotten Russian physicist, Saveli Feinberg. Following World War II, as the United States and the Soviet Union stockpiled nuclear weapons, some thinkers were wondering if atomic energy could be something other than a weapon of war. In 1958, during the Second International Conference on Peaceful Uses of Atomic Energy, held in Geneva, Feinberg suggested that it would be possible to construct a reactor that produced its own fuel.
> 
> Feinberg imagined what we now call a breed-and-burn reactor. Early proposals featured a slowly advancing wave of nuclear fission through a fuel source, like a cigar that takes decades to burn, creating and consuming its fuel as the reaction travels through the core. But Feinberg’s design couldn’t compete during the bustling heyday of atomic energy. Uranium was plentiful, other reactors were cheaper and easier to build, and the difficult task of radioactive-waste disposal was still decades away.
> 
> The breed-and-burn concept languished until Edward Teller, the driving force behind the hydrogen bomb, and astrophysicist Lowell Wood revived it in the 1990s. In 2006, Wood became an adviser to Intellectual Ventures, the intellectual property and investment firm that is TerraPower’s parent company. At the time, Intellectual Ventures was exploring everything—fission, fusion, renewables—as potential solutions to cutting carbon. So Wood suggested the traveling-wave reactor (TWR), a subtype of the breed-and-burn reactor design. “I expected to find something wrong with it in a few months and then focus on renewables,” says John Gilleland, the chief technical officer of TerraPower. “But I couldn’t find anything wrong with it.”
> 
> That’s not to say the reactor that Wood and Teller designed was perfect. “The one they came up with in the ’90s was very elegant, but not practical,” says Gilleland. But it gave TerraPower engineers somewhere to start, and the hope that if they could get the reactor design to work, it might address all of fission’s current shortcomings.
> 
> Others have been less optimistic. “There are multiple levels of problems with the traveling-wave reactor,” says Arjun Makhijani, the president of the Institute for Energy and Environmental Research. “Maybe a magical new technology could come along for it, but hopefully we don’t have to rely on magic.” Makhijani says it’s hard enough to sustain a steady nuclear reaction without the additional difficulty of creating fuel inside the core, and notes that the techniques TerraPower will use to cool the core have largely failed in the past.
> 
> The TerraPower team, led by Wood and Gilleland, first tackled these challenges using computer models. In 2009, they began building the Advanced Reactor Modeling Interface (ARMI), a digital toolbox for simulating deeply customizable reactors. With ARMI, the team could specify the size, shape, and material of every reactor component, and then run extensive tests. In the end, they came away with what they believe is a practical model of a breed-and-burn TWR first proposed by Feinberg six decades ago. As Levesque recalls, he joined TerraPower when the team approached him with remarkable news: “Hey, we think we can do the TWR now.”
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: Michael Koziol
> *Fuel for Thought:* Mock fuel pins (not made of radioactive uranium!) sit ready for validation tests.
> 
> To understand why the TWR stymied physicists for decades, first consider that today’s reactors rely on enriched uranium, which has a much higher ratio of the fissile isotope of uranium (U-235) to its more stable counterpart (U-⁠238) than does a natural sample of uranium.
> 
> When a passing neutron strikes a U-235 atom, it’s enough to split the atom into barium and krypton isotopes with three neutrons left over (like that high-speed ping-pong ball punching through a sturdy paddle). Criticality occurs when enough neutrons hit enough other fissile uranium atoms to create a self-sustaining nuclear reaction. In today’s reactors, the only way to achieve criticality is to have a healthy abundance of U-235 atoms in the fuel.
> 
> In contrast, the TWR will be able to use depleted uranium, which has far less U-235 and cannot reach criticality unassisted. TerraPower’s solution is to arrange 169 solid uranium fuel pins into a hexagon. When the reaction begins, the U-238 atoms absorb spare neutrons to become U-239, which decays in a matter of minutes to neptunium-239, and then decays again to plutonium-⁠239. When struck by a neutron, Pu-239 releases two or three more neutrons, enough to sustain a chain reaction.
> 
> It also releases plenty of energy; after all, Pu-239 is the primary isotope used in modern nuclear weapons. But Levesque says the creation of Pu-239 doesn’t make the reactor a nuclear-proliferation danger—just the opposite. Pu-239 won’t accumulate in the TWR; instead, stray neutrons will split the Pu-239 into a cascade of fission products almost immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ​Illustration: James Provost
> 
> In other words, the reactor breeds the highly fissile plutonium fuel it needs right before it burns it, just as
> Feinberg imagined so many decades ago. Yet the “traveling wave” label refers to something slightly different from the slowly burning, cigar-style reactor. In the TWR, an overhead crane system will maintain a reaction within a ringed portion of the core by moving pins into and out of that zone from elsewhere in the core, like a very large, precise arcade claw machine.
> 
> To generate electricity, the TWR uses a more complicated system than today’s reactors, which use the core’s immense heat to boil water and drive a steam turbine to generate usable electricity. In the TWR, the heat will be absorbed by a looping stream of liquid sodium, which leaves the reactor core and then boils water to drive the steam turbine.
> 
> But therein lies a major problem, says Makhijani. Molten sodium can move more heat out of the core than water, and it’s actually less corrosive to metal pipes than hot water is. But it’s a highly toxic metal, and it’s violently flammable when it encounters oxygen. “The problem around the sodium cooling, it’s proved the Achilles’ heel,” he says.
> 
> Makhijani points to two sodium-cooled reactors as classic examples of the scheme’s inherent difficulties. In France, Superphénix struggled to exceed 7 percent capacity during most of its 10 years of operation because sodium regularly leaked into the fuel storage tanks. More alarmingly, Monju in Japan shut down less than a year after it achieved criticality when vibrations in the liquid sodium loop ruptured a pipe, causing an intense fire to erupt as soon as the sodium made contact with the oxygen in the air. “Some have worked okay,” says Makhijani. “Some have worked badly, and others have been economic disasters.”
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: TerraPower
> *Foundational Underpinnings:* An engineer readies a bundle of full-size mock fuel pins to test how they’ll perform during their operational lifetime.
> 
> Today, TerraPower’s lab is filled with bits of fuel pins and reactor components. Among other things, the team has been testing how molten sodium will flow through the reactor’s pipes, how it will corrode those pipes, even the inevitable expansion of all of the core’s components as they are subjected to decades of heat—all problems that have plagued sodium-cooled reactors in the past. TerraPower’s engineers will use what they learn from the results when building their test reactor—and they’ll find out if their design really works.
> 
> The safety of the TerraPower reactor stems in part from inherent design factors. Of course, all power reactors are designed with safety systems. Each one has a coping time, which indicates how long a stricken reactor can go on without human intervention before catastrophe occurs. Ideas for so-called inherently safe reactors have been touted since the 1980s, but the goal for TerraPower is a reactor that relies on fundamental physics to provide unlimited coping time.
> 
> The TWR’s design features some of the same safety systems standard to nuclear reactors. In the case of an accident in any reactor, control rods crafted from neutron-absorbing materials like cadmium plummet into the core and halt a runaway chain reaction that could otherwise lead to a core meltdown. Such a shutdown is called a scram.
> 
> Scramming a reactor cuts its fission rate to almost zero in a very short time, though residual heat can still cause a disaster. At Chernobyl, some of the fuel rods fractured during the scram, allowing the reactor to continue to a meltdown. At Fukushima Daiichi, a broken coolant system failed to transfer heat away from the core quickly enough. That’s why the TerraPower team wanted to find a reactor that could naturally wind down, even if its safety systems failed.
> 
> TerraPower’s reactor stays cool because its pure uranium fuel pins move heat out of the core much more effectively than the fuel rods in today’s typical reactors. If even that isn’t enough to prevent a meltdown, the company has an ace up its sleeve. As Gilleland explains, the fuel pins will expand when they get too hot—just enough so that neutrons can slip past the fuel pins without hitting more Pu-239, thereby slowing the reaction and cooling the core automatically.
> 
> Because the TWR burns its fuel more efficiently, the TerraPower team also claims it will produce less waste. The company says a 1,200-MW reactor will generate only 5 metric megatons of waste per gigawatt-year, whereas a typical reactor today produces 21 metric megatons per gigawatt-year. If that number is right, the reactor could address the ongoing storage problem by drastically reducing the amount of generated waste, which remains highly radioactive for thousands of years. More than 60 years into the nuclear age, only Finland and Sweden have made serious progress in building deep, permanent repositories, and even those won’t be ready until the 2020s.
> 
> TerraPower plans to break ground on its test reactor next year in China. If all goes well, this reactor will be operational by the mid-2020s. But even if TerraPower’s reactor succeeds wildly, it will take 20 years or more for the company to deploy large numbers of TWRs. Thus for the next couple of decades, the world’s utilities will have no choice but to rely on fossil fuels and conventional nuclear reactors for reliable, round-the-clock electricity.
> 
> Fission will probably not be the final answer. After decades of always being 30 years away, nuclear fusion may finally come into its own. Societies will be able to depend on renewables more heavily as storage and other technologies make them more reliable. But for the coming decades, some analysts insist, nuclear fission’s reliability and zero emissions are the best choice to shoulder the burden of the world’s rapidly electrifying economies.
> 
> “I don’t think we should think about the solution for midcentury being the solution for all time,” says Jane Long, a former associate director at Lawrence Livermore National Laboratory, in California. “If I were in charge of everything, I would say, have a long-term plan to get [all of our electricity] from sunlight—there’s enough of it. For the near term, we shouldn’t be taking things with big impact off the table, like nuclear.”
> 
> As the globe warms and the climate becomes increasingly unstable, the argument for nuclear will become more obvious, Long says. “It’s got to come to the point where people realize how much we need this.”
> 
> _This article appears in the June 2018 print issue as “What Will the Electricity Miracle Be?”
> 
> _
> TerraPower’s Nuclear Reactor Could Power the 21st Century - IEEE Spectrum




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296638923586691072Global Times@globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

#China National #Nuclear Corporation announced Thu it will cancel the investment and project companies of traveling-wave reactors as its purpose will not be realized after US company #TerraPower unilaterally terminated technical cooperation at the request of the US govt.




10:43 AM · Aug 21, 2020


----------



## bolo

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1296638923586691072Global Times@globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #China National #Nuclear Corporation announced Thu it will cancel the investment and project companies of traveling-wave reactors as its purpose will not be realized after US company #TerraPower unilaterally terminated technical cooperation at the request of the US govt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:43 AM · Aug 21, 2020


China should get use to this now. Chinese cannot rely on Americans. Best to go your own route m

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

bolo said:


> China should get use to this now. Chinese cannot rely on Americans. Best to go your own route m


This is not a sudden news. 

Bill Gate/Terrapower has announced it cannot continue in Jan 2019 because of US sanction.

I guess it take sometimes to dissolve the joint venture company, and CNNC announce this for the investors.


----------



## JSCh

*Nuclear power generation accelerates as nation aims to cut emissions*
By Yin Yeping Source: Global Times Published: 2020/9/3 20:38:47



Photo taken on May 23, 2018 shows the installation site of a hemispherical dome at the No. 3 unit of Fangchenggang nuclear power station in south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region. The dome has been installed on a reactor at China's nuclear power project in Fangchenggang using Hualong One technology, a domestically-developed third generation reactor design. (Xinhua/Fangchenggang Nuclear Power Co., Ltd.)

China's approval to resume new nuclear power station construction comes amid rising demand for the reduction of carbon emissions and the development of reliable energy that's needed as a growing economic powerhouse.

Experts have predicted that China will surpass the US in installed nuclear power generating capacity within the next decade.

A meeting of the State Council, China's Cabinet, on Wednesday approved the Hainan Changjiang Nuclear Power Phase II project, which has been included in the national plan and will adopt the Hualong One third-generation nuclear power technology, and the Zhejiang Sanao nuclear Power Phase I project, in which private capital is being invested for the first time, according to the report.

The approval of four nuclear power units, which adopt the Hualong One technology, shows that China's third-generation nuclear power technology, Hualong One, with its own intellectual property rights, has entered mass production, Yang Bo, spokesperson of the China Nuclear Energy Association (CNEA), told the Global Times on Thursday.

The Chinese mainland has 62 nuclear power units under construction — including those approved but not yet started — with a total planned installed capacity of 65.93 million kilowatts, according to a statement that the CNEA sent to the Global Times on Thursday.

China will maintain a safe, stable and sustainable pace of nuclear power development, and start construction of six to eight units every year to achieve safe, efficient and sustainable development of nuclear power in China, said Yang.

"From the overall energy consumption point of view, China has been transforming its energy industry by cutting the use of coal and increasing investment in green energy. Compared with solar and wind, nuclear power is more reliable," Zhou Hongchun, a research fellow with the Development Research Center of the State Council, told the Global Times.

Experts said that the resumption of nuclear power approvals by the government will accelerate the industrial development that is enabling China to narrow the gap with other large nuclear power states.

China has 47 nuclear power units in operation, with total installed capacity of 48.75 gigawatts, ranking third in the world after the US and France, the CNEA said.

Experts have predicted that China's nuclear power generation capacity will reach the current world average level by 2035. The US currently operates 95 nuclear power units with an installed capacity of nearly 100 million kilowatt, which shows a big gap between China and the US in terms of installed capacity and electricity generation, Yang said.

After Japan's Fukushima nuclear accident in 2011, the Chinese government halted approvals for new domestic nuclear power projects.

Zhou said that some issues may still need to be resolved, such as the guarantee of fuel sources such as Uranium-235, which must still be imported, and the safe management of nuclear plants as well as the appropriate treatment of spent nuclear fuel.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1234339338244124672


*The World's First Hualong One Reactor Begins to Load Fuel*
04 Sep 2020 by World-Energy 

On the afternoon of September 4, the Ministry of Ecology and Environment issued a license for operation of Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 to China National Nuclear Corporation Fujian Fuqing Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. in Beijing. At 15:30, the first fuel loading of Hualong One in the world’s first reactor of China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 officially began. With the successful installation of the first group of fuel assemblies, this unit has entered the nuclear commissioning stage of the main system and is now completed. An important step has been taken in production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Permits issued for construction of new Chinese plant*
> 15 October 2019
> 
> Construction licences have been issued for units 1 and 2 of the Zhangzhou nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province. The units were originally planned to be based on Westinghouse's AP1000 design, but will now feature domestically-designed Hualong One reactors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rendering of a plant based on the Hualong One reactor design (Image: CGN)​
> China's Ministry of Ecology and Environment issued the construction licences on 9 October to CNNC-Guodian Zhangzhou Energy Company, the owner of Zhangzhou nuclear power project which was created by China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) (51%) and China Guodian Corporation (49%) in 2011. The licences are valid for 10 years.
> 
> The ministry said the submitted application documents complied with relevant national laws and nuclear safety regulations. It said the design principles and nuclear safety related activities at the Zhangzhou plant "meet the basic requirements of China's nuclear safety regulations, and the construction conditions are already in place".
> 
> The ministry has organised and supervised inspections of the on-site preparation of the nuclear island of Zhangzhou unit 1. It said the pouring of first concrete can take place once proposed "rectification requirements" have been completed and approved by the regulator.
> 
> "At present, your company is implementing rectification as required," the ministry said. "At the same time, the first tank of concrete of unit 2's nuclear island foundation is set as the control point." Once on-site preparation work for that unit's foundation has been inspected and approved, first concrete pouring can proceed, it said.
> 
> In May 2014, the local government gave approval for Phase I of the Zhangzhou plant, comprising two AP1000 units. The National Nuclear Safety Administration gave approval in December 2015 for the AP1000 units and confirmed site selection in October 2016. Construction of Phase I had originally been expected to start in May 2017. However, CNNC subsequently decided to use the Hualong One design instead. Two more Hualong One are planned for Phase II of the plant and a further two proposed for Phase III.
> 
> In late-2016, Germany's KSB Group was awarded a contract for six reactor coolant pumps for Zhangzhou 1 and 2, to be delivered in 2020 and 2021. In mid-2017, China Nuclear Industry No24 Construction Company won the contract for the nuclear island civil engineering. In February 2019, CNNC subsidiary China National Nuclear Power released its environmental impact assessment for public comment.
> 
> Hualong One reactors are currently under construction at Fuqing and Fangchenggang. Fuqing 5 and 6 are expected to start up in 2019 and 2020, as are Fangchenggang 3 and 4. The Hualong One promoted on the international market is called the HPR1000, two of which are under construction at Karachi in Pakistan.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Permits-issued-for-construction-of-new-Chinese-pla


*Zhangzhou unit 2 construction starts*
04 September 2020

*The pouring of first safety-related concrete has started for the second Hualong One unit at the Zhangzhou nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced. The units are scheduled to enter commercial operation in 2024 and 2025, respectively.*



An artistic impression of how the Zhangzhou plant would look with six Hualong One reactors (Image: National Nuclear Safety Administration)

China's Ministry of Ecology and Environment issued construction licences for Zhangzhou units 1 and 2 on 9 October, 2019 to CNNC-Guodian Zhangzhou Energy Company, the owner of Zhangzhou nuclear power project which was created by CNNC (51%) and China Guodian Corporation (49%) in 2011. The licences are valid for 10 years. Construction of unit 1 began one week after the issuance of a construction licence.

CNNC said the construction of the project is "progressing smoothly, and the major milestones of the project are being realised as planned".

The company said the first tank of concrete for the basemat for Zhangzhou 2's reactor was poured today, marking the official start of construction of the unit.

In May 2014, the local government gave approval for Phase I of the Zhangzhou plant, comprising two AP1000 units. The National Nuclear Safety Administration gave approval in December 2015 for the AP1000 units and confirmed site selection in October 2016. Construction of Phase I had originally been expected to start in May 2017. However, CNNC subsequently decided to use the Hualong One design instead. Two more units are planned for Phase II of the plant and a further two proposed for Phase III.

With Zhangzhou 2 now under construction, CNNC said it has six reactors under construction in China, with a combined generating capacity of 6982 MWe.

There are currently seven Hualong One units being built in China. In addition to the two Zhangzhou units, CNNC began construction of the first of two Hualong One units at Taipingling in Guangdong in December 2019. The company is also constructing two units at its Fuqing plant in Fujian province, while China General Nuclear (CGN) is building two at its Fangchenggang site in Guangxi province.

In addition, there are two Hualong One units under construction at Karachi in Pakistan. CGN proposes to use a UK version of its Hualong One design - the HPR1000 - at a prospective new nuclear power plant at Bradwell, England.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News


https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Construction-starts-of-second-Zhangzhou-unit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国核电_CNNP​19分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【就在今天！田湾核电5号机组成为#2020年首台并网发电核电机组# 】2020年8月8日，田湾核电5号机组首次并网成功，各项技术指标均符合设计要求，标志着田湾核电5号机组正式进入并网调试阶段，为后续机组投入商业运行奠定坚实基础。随着田湾核电5号机组首次并网成功，田湾核电基地具备发电能力的机组已达五台，同时田湾核电5号机组也成为中核集团乃至国内核电建设领域今年首台实现并网发电的核电机组。恭喜田湾，让我们期待下一个好消息
> 
> 
> ​*China National Nuclear Power Co., Ltd._CNNP*
> 19 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> 【Just today! Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit No. 5 becomes #2020 the first grid-connected nuclear power unit#】
> 
> On August 8, 2020, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit No. 5 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time. All technical indicators meet the design requirements, marking Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 officially entered the grid-connected commissioning stage, laying a solid foundation for subsequent units to be put into commercial operation. With the successful connection of Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 to the grid for the first time, the Tianwan Nuclear Power Plant now has total five generating units. At the same time, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 has become the first of China National Nuclear Corporation and even amongst the domestic nuclear power construction industry to achieve grid-connected power generation this year. Congratulations to Tianwan, let us look forward to the next good news [中国赞]



中国核电_CNNP​18分钟前 来自 微博视频​【田湾核电5号机组具备商运条件】 9月8日13时35分，中核集团田湾核电5号机组顺利完成满功率连续运行考核，这标志着田湾核电5号机组具备了商业运行条件。至此，中国核电控股在役核电机组数达到22台，控股在役装机容量由1911.2万千瓦增至2023.0万千瓦。田湾核电5、6号机组是国家重点工程、江苏省“十三五”期间的重大投资建设项目。田湾核电5、6号机组国产化率已达95%以上。 _L_中国核电_CNNP的微博视频​
*China Nuclear Power_CNNP
18 minutes ago from Weibo Video*

[Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 has reach the conditions for commercial operation]

At 13:35 on September 8, the Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 of China National Nuclear Corporation successfully completed the full-power continuous operation assessment, which indicates that Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 has reach the conditions for commercial operation.

So far, the number of nuclear power units in service of China Nuclear Power Holdings has reached 22, and the installed capacity of the holdings has increased from 19.112 million kilowatts to 20.230 million kilowatts.

Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 and 6 are national key projects and major investment and construction projects during the 13th Five-Year Plan period of Jiangsu Province. The localization rate of Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 5 and 6 has reached over 95%.

Video link -> China Nuclear Power_CNNP's Weibo Video

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1306457855378305025China Science@ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

The gravity supporting device of the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (#ITER) started operation in S China’s Guizhou recently. The structure developed by China is a safety component of the ITER, which is the world's largest nuclear fusion experimental reactor.






1:00 PM · Sep 17, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1308949344918425601China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

China-made correction coil for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (#ITER) was completed and delivered in E China’s Anhui on Tue, with the performance meeting intl standards. The coil is now ready to be shipped to the assembly site in France.




10:00 AM · Sep 24, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310397645110665219Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

Research for China's homegrown Guohe One (CAP1400) third-generation nuclear technology has been completed, state broadcaster CCTV reported, citing State Power Investment Corp.

9:55 AM · Sep 28, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑ ↑ ↑

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

*R&D of nuclear reactor signifies big milestone*
By ZHONG NAN | China Daily | Updated: 2020-10-09 09:54














The booth of State Power Investment Corp at an industry expo in Beijing. [Photo by Da Wei/For China Daily]

Third-generation nuclear reactor technology has broken foreign monopolies in many fields and will enable China to own independent intellectual property rights and harness export potential, said senior executives of State Power Investment Corp.

Their comments came after SPIC, one of China's three nuclear power developers and operators, announced the completion of research and development of the country's third-generation nuclear reactor project called CAP1400, or Guo He One, early last week.

The CAP1400 R&D is the latest achievement in China's nuclear power technology development and industrial innovation.

Based on the third-generation nuclear technology of AP1000, imported in 2007, the CAP1400 has made great technological innovations over 12 years of hard work by more than 26,000 Chinese technology engineers from 477 Chinese companies with various specializations, said Zheng Mingguang, chief designer of the CAP1400 nuclear reactors.

In addition to technologies, equipment is critical to the sustainable growth of nuclear projects, he said.

About 90 percent of the CAP1400's equipment is domestically made. All its key parts and materials, like the reactor coolant pumps, squib valves, steam generators, reactor pressure vessel internals, control rod drive mechanisms, large forgings and nuclear-grade welding material, are all domestically designed and manufactured, he said.

In comparison with the second-generation version, the new reactor, with a design life of 60 years, extends the non-manual intervention time from 30 minutes to 72 hours, and dramatically improves safety performance against natural disasters like earthquakes and floods by 100 times, said Lu Hongzao, SPIC's assistant president.

"The CAP1400 nuclear reactors will be powerful electricity suppliers," said Lu. "For instance, each reactor can provide 1.5 million kilowatt-hours of electricity to the grid. Therefore, it is able to provide nearly 13 billion kilowatt-hours on a yearly basis."

As this technology is competitive in the global market with a relatively high degree of safety and lower costs, SPIC is promoting the CAP1400 for exports. It is discussing potential partnerships with countries such as South Africa and Turkey, said Hao Hongsheng, general manager of the company's nuclear energy department.

He said because the construction cost for the reactors can be cut by 20 percent after achieving mass production, the group is optimistic about the long-term export potential of the CAP1400.

The annual generating capacity of a single CAP1400 unit can meet the electricity needs of over 22 million residents and reduce greenhouse gas emissions such as carbon dioxide by more than 9 million metric tons a year, he said.

China had 13 nuclear power units under construction, with a total installed capacity of 13.87 million kW by the end of 2019, ranking first in the world.

It is estimated that by 2025, the country's installed nuclear power capacity in operation will reach 70 million kW, with 30 million kW already under construction, according to the Beijing-based China Nuclear Energy Association.

A number of nuclear power plants of SPIC are under construction or already in operation. Prominent among them are the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in Northeast China's Liaoning province, and Haiyang and Rongcheng nuclear power plants in East China's Shandong province.

SPIC also has reserved several project sites in both inland and coastal areas of China.

It has built a presence in 41 countries and regions such as Japan, Australia, Malta, India, Turkey, South Africa, Pakistan and Brazil.

Its businesses cover power project investment, technical cooperation, and engineering, procurement and construction.

The Beijing-based State-owned enterprise has 115 mW of controllable overseas projects in operation and 10.05 gW under construction.

By expanding its energy markets at home and abroad, SPIC aims to become an international innovative and integrated energy group and modern SOE, which is driven by innovation of nuclear power and other advanced energy technologies.

Ma Yu, a senior researcher at the Beijing-based Chinese Academy of International Trade and Economic Cooperation, said the focus of nuclear project construction across the globe is expected to shift from developed to developing countries, especially to many economies related to the Belt and Road Initiative.

Advanced nuclear projects are already under development in inland provinces. China's third-generation nuclear reactor technologies will strongly ensure the healthy growth and integrated development of the Yangtze River Delta, the Guangdong-Hong Kong-Macao Greater Bay Area and the Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei region as well as the Hainan Free Trade Port in the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Tianwan unit 6 enters commissioning phase*
09 October 2020

*Cold functional testing has been completed at unit 6 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced. The ACPR1000 reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation by the end of 2021.*





A worker in the control room of Tianwan unit 6 (Image: CNNC)​
Cold functional tests are carried out to confirm whether components and systems important to safety are properly installed and ready to operate in a cold condition. They are the first comprehensives tests to check the performance of the entire reactor. The main purpose of these tests is to verify the leak-tightness of the primary circuit and components - such as pressure vessels, pipelines and valves of both the nuclear and conventional islands - and to clean the main circulation pipes.

CNNC noted the completion of the tests on 4 October marks the transfer of Tianwan 6 from the equipment installation stage to the commissioning stage.

Units 5 and 6 at Tianwan - Tianwan Phase III - both feature ACPR1000 reactors. First safety-related concrete was poured for unit 5 on 27 December, 2015, with that for unit 6 poured on 7 September, 2016. Tianwan 5 entered commercial operation last month, with unit 6 expected to follow by the end of next year.

The first four units at the site - which began commercial operation between June 2007 and December 2018 - are Gidropress VVER units supplied by Russia, as will be the seventh and eighth, for which a general contract was signed in March.

When all eight units are in operation Tianwan would become the largest nuclear power plant in the world with eight units and a total generating capacity of about 8100 MWe.

The Tianwan plant is owned and operated by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation, a joint venture between CNNC (50%), China Power Investment Corporation (30%) and Jiangsu Guoxin Group (20%).

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *High-temperature, gas-cooled reactor achieves milestone | CNNC*
> Updated: 2020-04-29
> 
> 
> 
> The high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project at Shidaowan nuclear power plant. [Photo/CNNC]
> 
> A major milestone was achieved at the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor, also known as the HTGR project -- located at the Shidaowan nuclear power plant in Weihai city, in East China's Shandong province -- according to local officials.
> 
> They said the reactor is a key national science and technology project.
> 
> Officials said the steam generator shell, hot gas duct shell and reactor pressure vessel shell of the No 1 reactor in the demonstration project were successfully paired on April 28.
> 
> Experts explained that the precise pairing marked that the point where project will welcome the installation of the main helium fan -- and has laid a solid foundation for cold performance tests that are scheduled to be completed this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Workers get busy with the steam generator shell, hot gas duct shell and reactor pressure vessel shell pairing of the No 1 reactor of the HTGR. [Photo/CNNC]
> 
> The HTGR is a China-developed fourth generation of advanced nuclear energy technology, with a wide range of advantages that include inherent safety, a high localization rate of equipment, modular design, adaptability to small and medium power grids and the capability for extensive use.
> 
> According to experts, they have the utmost confidence that a reactor core meltdown accident will not happen in any accident situation.
> 
> This will fully meet the higher requirements for nuclear safety these days and realize the efficient and multi-purpose utilization of nuclear energy, they added.



南方能源观察​今天 15:00 来自 微博 weibo.com​【石岛湾核电首堆冷试一次成功】中国能源网讯，10月19日17时42分，华能石岛湾核电高温气冷堆示范工程首台反应堆冷态功能试验一次成功，标志着我国具有完全自主知识产权的国家科技重大专项高温气冷堆核电站示范工程通过了针对反应堆性能的首次全面考验，取得了全面进入调试阶段以来重大节点的首战胜利。据悉，华能石岛湾高温气冷堆核电站是全球首座将四代核电技术成功商业化的示范项目，也是中国“十二五”获批的第一个核电项目，更是全球首座球床模块式高温气冷堆示范项目。项目位于威海市荣成石岛湾，预计2021年并网发电。_O_网页链接​
*Southern Energy Watch
Today at 15:00 from Weibo *

[The first cold function test of the Shidaowan nuclear power reactor was successful] 

At 17:42 on October 19, the first cold functional test of the first reactor of the Huaneng Shidaowan Nuclear Power High Temperature Gas-cooled Reactor Demonstration Project was successful, marking China full IP's "National Science and Technology major projects - The high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project" passed the first comprehensive test for reactor performance and achieved the first milestone since the full commissioning stage. 

It is reported that the Huaneng Shidaowan High Temperature Gas-cooled Reactor Nuclear Power Plant will be the world’s first demonstration project that successfully commercialize fourth-generation nuclear power technology.

It is the first nuclear power project approved in China’s “Twelfth Five-Year Plan” period, and also the world’s first pebble bed module high temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project. The project is located in Shidaowan , Rongcheng, Weihai City and is expected to be connected to the grid for power generation in 2021. _O_网页链接

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑ ↑ ↑
*Cold tests completed at first HTR-PM reactor*
20 October 2020

*China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced completion of cold functional tests at the first reactor of the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) in Shandong province. Cold testing of the second unit at the plant has now begun. A further 18 such HTR-PM units are proposed for the same site in Shidaowan.*




The HTR-PM demonstration project at Shidaowan (Image: CNNC)​
Construction of the demonstration HTR-PM plant - which features two small reactors and a turbine - began in December 2012. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units (with a 47.5% stake), together with CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) (32.5%) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology (20%), which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.

The pressure vessel of the first reactor was installed within the unit's containment building in March 2016. The vessel - about 25 metres in height and weighing about 700 tonnes - was manufactured by Shanghai Electric Nuclear Power Equipment. The second reactor pressure vessel was installed later that year. The demonstration plant entered the commissioning phase on 25 July this year.

The aim of the cold tests, which began at the first reactor on 6 October and were completed yesterday, is to verify the reactor's primary loop system and equipment as well as the strength and tightness of its auxiliary pipelines under pressure higher than the design pressure. CNNC noted the tests "mark the first comprehensive test of reactor performance".

Cold functional tests at other types of reactors use water, while those at the HTR-PM reactor used compressed air and a small amount of helium as the test medium. This air and helium was pressurised in stages to a maximum pressure of 8.9 MPa during the primary loop pressure boundary strength performance test. The leakage rate of the primary circuit was measured whist the pressure was maintained at 8.0MPa for more than 24 hours. At the same time, the deformation and displacement of the primary circuit pressure vessel under pressure was investigated, and the effectiveness of the supporting system verified.

CNNC said the test results "show that all indicators of the first reactor of the demonstration project meet the design requirements, effectively verifying the reliability of the manufacturing and installation quality of the nuclear island equipment."

The demonstration plant's twin HTR-PM reactors will drive a single 210 MWe turbine. Helium gas will be used as the primary circuit coolant. The steam generator transfers heat from helium coolant to a water/steam loop. The design temperature of the HTR-PM reaches 750 degrees Celsius.

Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units. Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are under way for Sanmen, Zhejiang province; Ruijin, Jiangxi province; Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province; and Bai'an, Guangdong province.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *The World's First Hualong One Reactor Begins to Load Fuel*
> 04 Sep 2020 by World-Energy
> 
> On the afternoon of September 4, the Ministry of Ecology and Environment issued a license for operation of Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 to China National Nuclear Corporation Fujian Fuqing Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. in Beijing. At 15:30, the first fuel loading of Hualong One in the world’s first reactor of China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 officially began. With the successful installation of the first group of fuel assemblies, this unit has entered the nuclear commissioning stage of the main system and is now completed. An important step has been taken in production.


中核集团​今天 18:25 来自 微博 weibo.com​【#华龙一号全球首堆首次达到临界状态#】10月21日15时09分，华龙一号全球首堆中核集团福清核电5号机组首次达到临界状态，标志着机组正式进入带功率运行状态，向建成投产迈出了重要一步。核电站核反应堆临界类似常规火电厂锅炉的点火过程，也如同心脏起搏。临界后，作为反应堆的“心脏”——堆芯将开始持续“跳动”，反应堆处于带核平衡运作状态。华龙一号是我国完全具备自主产权的三代核电技术，是我国核电走向世界的“国家名片”。目前，中核集团华龙一号海内外工程进展有序进行，建设工程安全和质量处于良好受控状态。​
*China National Nuclear Corporation
Today at 18:25 from Weibo weibo.com*

[World’s first Hualong No.1 reactor reaches critical condition for the first time]

At 15:09 on October 21st, the world's first Hualong One - China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 reached criticality for the first time, this marks that the unit has officially entered the state of power operation and has reach an important step towards completion and commissioning.

The criticality of nuclear reactors in nuclear power plants is similar to the ignition process of conventional thermal power plant boilers. It is also like heart pacing. After reaching the criticality, the "heart" of the reactor - the reactor core will begin to "beat" continuously, and the reactor will be in a state of nuclear equilibrium operation.

Hualong No. 1 is China's third-generation nuclear power technology with fully independent property rights, and is China's "national business card" for nuclear power to go global. At present, China National Nuclear Corporation Hualong project is progressing in an orderly manner at home and abroad, and the safety and quality of the construction project are under good control.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324622262650105857WorldEnergy @theworldenergy
China National Nuclear Corporation announced that cold testing had been completed at unit 2 of the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled pebble-bed module reactor plant at #Shidaowan. Cold tests were completed at unit 1 on 19 October. https://world-energy.org/article/13631.html…




3:58 PM · Nov 6, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1326449586647388165China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

China's self-developed Hualong One third-generation nuclear technology passed its European Utility Requirements (#EUR) review, showing China's nuclear power technologies have become advanced and mature by meeting Europe's standards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

↑ ↑ ↑




__





CGN's Hualong One design certified for European use : Regulation & Safety - World Nuclear News


China General Nuclear's Hualong One (HPR1000) reactor design has been formally certified as compliant by the European Utility Requirements organisation - a technical advisory group for European utilities on nuclear power plants. CGN said EUR's assessment shows the design has a high degree of...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__





Hongyanhe 5 enters commissioning phase : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Cold functional testing was recently completed at unit 5 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in China's Liaoning province, China General Nuclear announced. The ACPR1000 reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation in the second half of 2021.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__





Haiyang begins commercial-scale district heat supply : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


China's Haiyang nuclear power plant in Shandong province has officially started providing district heat to the surrounding area. A trial of the project - the country's first commercial nuclear heating project - was carried out last winter, providing heat to 700,000 square metres of housing...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中核集团​今天 18:25 来自 微博 weibo.com​【#华龙一号全球首堆首次达到临界状态#】10月21日15时09分，华龙一号全球首堆中核集团福清核电5号机组首次达到临界状态，标志着机组正式进入带功率运行状态，向建成投产迈出了重要一步。核电站核反应堆临界类似常规火电厂锅炉的点火过程，也如同心脏起搏。临界后，作为反应堆的“心脏”——堆芯将开始持续“跳动”，反应堆处于带核平衡运作状态。华龙一号是我国完全具备自主产权的三代核电技术，是我国核电走向世界的“国家名片”。目前，中核集团华龙一号海内外工程进展有序进行，建设工程安全和质量处于良好受控状态。​
> *China National Nuclear Corporation
> Today at 18:25 from Weibo weibo.com*
> 
> [World’s first Hualong No.1 reactor reaches critical condition for the first time]
> 
> At 15:09 on October 21st, the world's first Hualong One - China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 5 reached criticality for the first time, this marks that the unit has officially entered the state of power operation and has reach an important step towards completion and commissioning.
> 
> The criticality of nuclear reactors in nuclear power plants is similar to the ignition process of conventional thermal power plant boilers. It is also like heart pacing. After reaching the criticality, the "heart" of the reactor - the reactor core will begin to "beat" continuously, and the reactor will be in a state of nuclear equilibrium operation.
> 
> Hualong No. 1 is China's third-generation nuclear power technology with fully independent property rights, and is China's "national business card" for nuclear power to go global. At present, China National Nuclear Corporation Hualong project is progressing in an orderly manner at home and abroad, and the safety and quality of the construction project are under good control.
> 
> View attachment 681417
> 
> View attachment 681418​




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1332149896934092800People's Daily, China @PDChina
China state-affiliated media

China's first nuclear power unit using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design, was connected to the grid and started to generate electricity on early Friday morning in Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province.






10:31 AM · Nov 27, 2020

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Tianwan unit 6 enters commissioning phase*
> 09 October 2020
> 
> *Cold functional testing has been completed at unit 6 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced. The ACPR1000 reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation by the end of 2021.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A worker in the control room of Tianwan unit 6 (Image: CNNC)
> 
> Cold functional tests are carried out to confirm whether components and systems important to safety are properly installed and ready to operate in a cold condition. They are the first comprehensives tests to check the performance of the entire reactor. The main purpose of these tests is to verify the leak-tightness of the primary circuit and components - such as pressure vessels, pipelines and valves of both the nuclear and conventional islands - and to clean the main circulation pipes.
> 
> CNNC noted the completion of the tests on 4 October marks the transfer of Tianwan 6 from the equipment installation stage to the commissioning stage.
> 
> Units 5 and 6 at Tianwan - Tianwan Phase III - both feature ACPR1000 reactors. First safety-related concrete was poured for unit 5 on 27 December, 2015, with that for unit 6 poured on 7 September, 2016. Tianwan 5 entered commercial operation last month, with unit 6 expected to follow by the end of next year.
> 
> The first four units at the site - which began commercial operation between June 2007 and December 2018 - are Gidropress VVER units supplied by Russia, as will be the seventh and eighth, for which a general contract was signed in March.
> 
> When all eight units are in operation Tianwan would become the largest nuclear power plant in the world with eight units and a total generating capacity of about 8100 MWe.
> 
> The Tianwan plant is owned and operated by Jiangsu Nuclear Power Corporation, a joint venture between CNNC (50%), China Power Investment Corporation (30%) and Jiangsu Guoxin Group (20%).
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News







__





Hot testing of Tianwan 6 begins : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Tests that simulate the temperatures and pressures which the reactor systems will be subjected to during normal operation have started at unit 6 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province. The ACPR1000 reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation by the end of 2021.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Fuel loading under way at first Pakistani Hualong One : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The process of loading a total of 177 fuel assemblies into the core of the Karachi 2 reactor in Pakistan began on 28 November, China National Nuclear Corporation announced today. The Chinese-designed Hualong One reactor is scheduled for commercial operation next year.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Science and technology daily*
> Today 10:18 from the professional version of Weibo
> 
> [China's new generation of "artificial sun" device installation start]
> On the 5th, with the delivery of the main coil system, China HL-2M start installation at the Southwest Institute of Physics of CNNC. As a new generation of "artificial sun" device in China, the HL-2M plasma ion current can reach 3 mega amperes and the plasma temperature can exceed 200 million degrees Celsius. In the future, it will be used to carry out research on key physics and engineering technologies related to fusion reactors, and provide research support for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER).
> 
> China HL-2M device is China's large conventional magnet tokamak fusion research device, which is intended to bring almost unlimited clean energy to humans through the development of controlled thermonuclear fusion, so it is also called "artificial sun". The newly delivered main coil system is one of the core components of the HL-2M device. Its overall weight is about 90 tons, and the operating life requirement under high impact load conditions is no less than 100,000 times.
> 
> With the delivery of the main coil system, the China HL-2M device officially entered the overall installation phase. After the installation of the device, it will provide important support for realizing the leapfrogging of China's fusion frontier technology from following to running and leading. According to the plan, the device will be completed by the end of this year. (Tao Yuxiang Science and Technology Daily reporter Sheng Li)



科技日报​22分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【瞄准“人造太阳”终极梦想，#中国环流器二号M建成运行#



】12月4日，我国自主设计建造的新一代先进磁约束核聚变实验研究装置——中国环流器二号M（HL-2M）装置，在中核集团核工业西南物理研究院正式投入运行并实现首次等离子体放电。​HL-2M采用了先进的结构和控制方式，是我国规模大、参数高的先进托卡马克装置，等离子体电流能力从国内现有装置的1兆安培提高到2.5兆安培以上。中国环流器二号M项目负责人刘永说，“HL-2M等离子体离子温度可达到1.5亿摄氏度，可实现高密度、高比压、高自举电流运行，将大力提升我国堆芯级等离子体物理研究及相关关键技术研发先进水平，为我国深度参与ITER计划及自主设计建造聚变堆提供重要技术支撑。”（李迪 科技日报记者 盛利）​
*Science and Technology Daily*
22 minutes ago from Weibo

*[Aiming at the ultimate dream of the "artificial sun", China HL-2M completed and put into operation [Applause]]*

December 4th, a new generation of advanced magnetic confinement nuclear fusion experimental device independently designed and constructed by China —— China Tokamak-2M (HL-2M), realized its first plasma discharge and officially put into operation at China National Nuclear Corporation's Southwest Institute of Physics.

HL-2M uses advanced structure and control method and is a large scale, advance parameters tokamak device in China. The plasma current capability has been increased from 1 megaampere of existing domestic devices to more than 2.5 megaamperes. Liu Yong, head of the China HL-2M project said, "HL-2M plasma ion temperature can reach 150 million degrees Celsius, it can achieve high-density, high-specific pressure, and high-bootstrap current operation, which will greatly enhance the level of China's core-level plasma physics research and related key technology research and development. It will provide important technical support for both China participation in ITER project and also China independent design and construction of fusion reactors. "
(Li Di Science and Technology Daily reporter Shengli)
















​

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## JSCh

China commissions first used fuel transport ship : Waste & Recycling - World Nuclear News


China's first ship for the transport of used nuclear fuel has been delivered to China National Nuclear Corporation. The independently produced double-hulled vessel meets the INF-3 (Irradiated Nuclear Fuel class 3) standards set by the International Maritime Organisation.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国核能​12月27日 21:13 来自 Android​中核集团#示范快堆#工程2号机组开工建设（@中核集团 2020-12-27）_O_中核集团示范快堆工程2号机组开工建设 12月27日，中核集团示范快堆工程2号机组正式开工建设。在“十三五”收官之际，如期实现2号机组FCD目标，开创了示范快堆工程双机组同步建设新局面，为我国核能战略“十四五”高质量发展新格局注入了“快堆力量”。​
*China Nuclear Energy*
December 27th at 21:13 from Android

*Construction of Unit 2 of China National Nuclear Corporation's demonstration fast reactor project started*

On December 27, the construction of Unit 2 of China National Nuclear Corporation's demonstration fast reactor project officially started. 

With the current end of the "13th Five-Year Plan" period, having the FCD (First Concrete Date) target of Unit 2 reached as scheduled, would achieve the simultaneous construction of dual units of the demonstration fast reactor project. Thereby injecting "fast speed" into the new pattern of high-quality development of our country's nuclear energy strategy during the "14th Five-Year Plan" period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*China starts building second CFR-600 fast reactor*
29 December 2020

*Construction work has started on the second CFR-600 sodium-cooled pool-type fast-neutron nuclear reactor in Xiapu County, in China's Fujian province. Also known as the Xiapu fast reactor demonstration project, the CFR-600 is part of China's plan to achieve a closed nuclear fuel cycle.*



(Image: CNNC)

Construction of unit 1 started in late 2017. The fuel will be supplied by TVEL, a subsidiary of Russia's Rosatom, according to an agreement signed in 2019 with CNLY, which is part of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).

CNNC has announced that construction of unit 2 started on 27 December, adding that excavation work at the site had begun exactly a year before. Since then, "the scale of engineering work, tight schedule, construction difficulties and other adverse conditions" were all overcome to achieve the target as planned, it said.

"All the construction workers will continue to do a good job with the demonstration fast reactor project in order to achieve the historical mission of the [Communist] Party to achieve China's historic transformation into a nuclear industrial power making an ever greater contribution!"

China's research and development on fast neutron reactors started in 1964. A 65 MWt fast neutron reactor - the Chinese Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) - was designed by 2003 and built near Beijing by Russia's OKBM Afrikantov in collaboration with OKB Gidropress, NIKIET and the Kurchatov Institute. It achieved first criticality in July 2010, can generate 20 MWe and was grid connected in July 2011. Core height is 45 cm, and it has 150 kg Pu (98 kg Pu-239). Temperature reactivity and power reactivity are both negative.

The CFR-600 demonstration fast reactors (CDFR) are the next step in China Institute of Atomic Energy's (CIAE) programme. Xiapu 1 is expected to be grid connected in 2023. The reactors will be 1500 MWt, 600 MWe, with 41% thermal efficiency, using MOX fuel with 100 GWd/t burn-up, and with two sodium coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burn-up 100-120 GWd/t. Breeding ratio is about 1.1, design operational lifetime 40 years. The design has active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.

Researched and written by World Nuclear News

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

*The Main Construction of Unit 1 of Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Project Started*
31 Dec 2020 by WorldEnergy 

At 9:30 on December 31, 2020, Yuan Jiajun, secretary of the Zhejiang Provincial Committee of the Communist Party of China and director of the Standing Committee of the Provincial People’s Congress, issued a construction start order. The first tank of concrete was poured on the nuclear island of Unit 1 of the Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Project, marking the Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Project. The main project of Unit 1 officially started!




Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Project started site survey in 2007. In May 2015, the National Energy Administration approved the project to carry out site protection and related demonstration work. On September 2, 2020, the executive meeting of the State Council approved Units 1 and 2 of the first phase of the project. On December 30, 2020, the National Nuclear Safety Administration issued a construction permit for Units 1 and 2 of the Phase I Project of Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Plant.

The Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Project plans to build 6 units of my country's independent third-generation nuclear power "Hualong No. 1" units, which are planned once and implemented in phases.

"Hualong One" is a third-generation nuclear power technology with my country's independent intellectual property rights jointly developed by China General Nuclear Power and China National Nuclear Corporation.

This technology makes full use of our country’s accumulated technological and talent advantages in the design, construction, operation and R&D of nuclear power plants in the past 30 years, absorbs successful experience in the design, construction, and operation of PWR nuclear power plants at home and abroad, and innovatively adopts active and passive phases. The combined safety design concept, relying on China’s already formed nuclear power equipment manufacturing system and capabilities, fully embodies the balance of safety and economy, the unity of advancement and maturity, and the combination of active and passive. It is sustainable development Independent third-generation nuclear power technology.

With the official start of construction of Unit 1 of the Zhejiang San'ao Nuclear Power Project, CGN has 7 nuclear power units under construction, with an installed capacity of 8.21 million kilowatts. There are 24 nuclear power units in operation, with an installed capacity of 27.14 million kilowatts.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 南方能源观察​今天 15:00 来自 微博 weibo.com​【石岛湾核电首堆冷试一次成功】中国能源网讯，10月19日17时42分，华能石岛湾核电高温气冷堆示范工程首台反应堆冷态功能试验一次成功，标志着我国具有完全自主知识产权的国家科技重大专项高温气冷堆核电站示范工程通过了针对反应堆性能的首次全面考验，取得了全面进入调试阶段以来重大节点的首战胜利。据悉，华能石岛湾高温气冷堆核电站是全球首座将四代核电技术成功商业化的示范项目，也是中国“十二五”获批的第一个核电项目，更是全球首座球床模块式高温气冷堆示范项目。项目位于威海市荣成石岛湾，预计2021年并网发电。_O_网页链接​
> *Southern Energy Watch
> Today at 15:00 from Weibo *
> 
> [The first cold function test of the Shidaowan nuclear power reactor was successful]
> 
> At 17:42 on October 19, the first cold functional test of the first reactor of the Huaneng Shidaowan Nuclear Power High Temperature Gas-cooled Reactor Demonstration Project was successful, marking China full IP's "National Science and Technology major projects - The high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project" passed the first comprehensive test for reactor performance and achieved the first milestone since the full commissioning stage.
> 
> It is reported that the Huaneng Shidaowan High Temperature Gas-cooled Reactor Nuclear Power Plant will be the world’s first demonstration project that successfully commercialize fourth-generation nuclear power technology.
> 
> It is the first nuclear power project approved in China’s “Twelfth Five-Year Plan” period, and also the world’s first pebble bed module high temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project. The project is located in Shidaowan , Rongcheng, Weihai City and is expected to be connected to the grid for power generation in 2021. _O_网页链接


北极星电力网​今天 11:41 来自 微博 weibo.com​【高温气冷堆核电站示范工程双堆开始热态功能试验】12月30日，石岛湾公司高温气冷堆核电站示范工程两台反应堆完成加热除湿，反应堆回路温度均稳定在250℃，压力均稳定在7MPa，标志着示范工程继双堆冷试之后，全面开展双堆热态功能试验，热态试验（简称热试）进入最后阶段。@中国华能 _O_网页链接​
*Polaris Power Network*
Today at 11:41 from Weibo 

[The dual reactors of the high-temperature gas-cooled nuclear power plant demonstration project started the hot functional tests] 

On December 30, the two reactors of the Shidaowan company's high-temperature gas-cooled nuclear power plant demonstration project completed heating and dehumidification. The reactor loop temperature is stable at 250℃, pressure stable at 7MPa, this marks the demonstration project has fully carried out the dual-reactor hot functional tests after the dual-reactor cold test, and the thermal test (referred to as the hot test) has entered the final stage. @中国华能 O web link

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

*Hot Functional Testing of HTR-PM Reactors Starts - World-Energy*
05 Jan 2021 by World Nuclear News 

Tests that simulate the temperatures and pressures which the reactor systems will be subjected to during normal operation have started at the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province. The twin-unit HTR-PM is scheduled to start operations later this year.





_The control room of the HTR-PM at Shidaowan (Image: China Huaneng)_​
Cold functional tests - which aim to verify the reactor's primary loop system and equipment as well as the strength and tightness of its auxiliary pipelines under pressure higher than the design pressure - were completed at the two reactors on 19 October and 3 November, respectively. Cold functional tests at other types of reactors use water, while those at the HTR-PM reactor used compressed air and a small amount of helium as the test medium.

Hot functional tests involve increasing the temperature of the reactor coolant system and carrying out comprehensive tests to ensure that coolant circuits and safety systems are operating as they should. Carried out before the loading of nuclear fuel, such testing simulates the thermal working conditions of the power plant and verifies that nuclear island and conventional equipment and systems meet design requirements.

Hot tests at the HTR-PM are expected to take about two months to complete and are divided into three stages: vacuum dehumidification; heating and dehumidification; and hot functional testing. The main items of the hot functional test include the thermal performance testing of: the main helium fan; the fuel handling system; the control rod and its driving mechanism; the helium purification system; and, the absorption ball system. The main purpose is to dehumidify the ceramic components and pre-installed graphite balls in the reactor under helium atmosphere. At the same time, in accordance with the actual operating parameters of the plant, the consistency of the various functions and performance indicators of the system with the design regulations was verified.

The vacuum dehumidification stage of the hot tests was started at the two HTR-PM reactors on 25 November and 14 December, respectively. The heating and dehumidification stage of the tests was completed at both reactors on 30 December. The reactor loop temperature was stabilised at 250°C and the pressure was maintained at 7MPa in both reactors. The final stage of the hot tests - the hot functional test - of both reactors together, rather than individually, will now be carried out.

China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) said the hot tests have "laid a solid foundation for fully verifying the system's function, reliability, subsequent fuel loading, grid-connected power generation and other engineering goals."

Construction of the demonstration HTR-PM plant - which features two small reactors that will drive a single 210 MWe turbine - began in December 2012. Helium gas will be used as the primary circuit coolant. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units (with a 47.5% stake), together with CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) (32.5%) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology (20%), which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.

A further 18 such HTR-PM units are proposed for the Shidaowan site. Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units. Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are under way for Sanmen, Zhejiang province; Ruijin, Jiangxi province; Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province; and Bai'an, Guangdong province.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1310397645110665219Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> Research for China's homegrown Guohe One (CAP1400) third-generation nuclear technology has been completed, state broadcaster CCTV reported, citing State Power Investment Corp.
> 
> 9:55 AM · Sep 28, 2020




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1347821854275244035
Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

A Chinese firm has completed production of in-core instrumentation systems for the #nuclear power station under the #Guohe One project. All the relevant equipment has passed tests required by China's management regulations on nuclear safety systems.




4:25 PM · Jan 9, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> *Hot Functional Testing of HTR-PM Reactors Starts - World-Energy*
> 05 Jan 2021 by World Nuclear News
> 
> Tests that simulate the temperatures and pressures which the reactor systems will be subjected to during normal operation have started at the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province. The twin-unit HTR-PM is scheduled to start operations later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The control room of the HTR-PM at Shidaowan (Image: China Huaneng)_​
> Cold functional tests - which aim to verify the reactor's primary loop system and equipment as well as the strength and tightness of its auxiliary pipelines under pressure higher than the design pressure - were completed at the two reactors on 19 October and 3 November, respectively. Cold functional tests at other types of reactors use water, while those at the HTR-PM reactor used compressed air and a small amount of helium as the test medium.
> 
> Hot functional tests involve increasing the temperature of the reactor coolant system and carrying out comprehensive tests to ensure that coolant circuits and safety systems are operating as they should. Carried out before the loading of nuclear fuel, such testing simulates the thermal working conditions of the power plant and verifies that nuclear island and conventional equipment and systems meet design requirements.
> 
> Hot tests at the HTR-PM are expected to take about two months to complete and are divided into three stages: vacuum dehumidification; heating and dehumidification; and hot functional testing. The main items of the hot functional test include the thermal performance testing of: the main helium fan; the fuel handling system; the control rod and its driving mechanism; the helium purification system; and, the absorption ball system. The main purpose is to dehumidify the ceramic components and pre-installed graphite balls in the reactor under helium atmosphere. At the same time, in accordance with the actual operating parameters of the plant, the consistency of the various functions and performance indicators of the system with the design regulations was verified.
> 
> The vacuum dehumidification stage of the hot tests was started at the two HTR-PM reactors on 25 November and 14 December, respectively. The heating and dehumidification stage of the tests was completed at both reactors on 30 December. The reactor loop temperature was stabilised at 250°C and the pressure was maintained at 7MPa in both reactors. The final stage of the hot tests - the hot functional test - of both reactors together, rather than individually, will now be carried out.
> 
> China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) said the hot tests have "laid a solid foundation for fully verifying the system's function, reliability, subsequent fuel loading, grid-connected power generation and other engineering goals."
> 
> Construction of the demonstration HTR-PM plant - which features two small reactors that will drive a single 210 MWe turbine - began in December 2012. Helium gas will be used as the primary circuit coolant. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units (with a 47.5% stake), together with CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) (32.5%) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology (20%), which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.
> 
> A further 18 such HTR-PM units are proposed for the Shidaowan site. Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units. Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are under way for Sanmen, Zhejiang province; Ruijin, Jiangxi province; Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province; and Bai'an, Guangdong province.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1348163138797989899Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

World's first high-temperature air-cooled pebble-bed #nuclear reactor parts produced by CNNC in China's Inner Mongolia Autonomous Region were dispatched to Weihai, Shandong on Sat, and will be used to provide fuel for Shidao Bay nuclear power plant, per CNR.




3:01 PM · Jan 10, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*The World's First Batch of HTGR Nuclear Fuel Elements is Shipped*
11 Jan 2021 by WorldEnergy 

At 9 am on January 9th, the world’s first batch of high-temperature gas-cooled reactor spherical nuclear fuel elements was shipped from China Nuclear North Nuclear Fuel Element Co., Ltd. and shipped to the world’s first Shandong Rongcheng Shidaowan nuclear power plant demonstration project with independent intellectual property rights. To provide fuel power for its subsequent grid-connected power generation, providing strong support for China to move from a “nuclear power” to a “nuclear power”.




Due to its inherent safety and versatility of high-temperature thermal energy, high-temperature gas-cooled reactors are regarded internationally as the priority research and development object of the fourth-generation nuclear energy system. Spherical fuel elements are an important basis for the inherent safety of high-temperature gas-cooled reactors, and their manufacturing technology is one of the main technical challenges for the development of high-temperature gas-cooled reactors.

The supporting construction project of the national major scientific and technological project "Large-scale advanced pressurized water reactor and high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project"-China Nuclear North High-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power fuel element production line is the world's first and only industrial-scale spherical fuel element production line , China has completely independent intellectual property rights. The production line is designed to produce 300,000 spherical fuel elements per year.




The number of spherical fuel elements sent to the demonstration power station is 78,480, which will be officially put into the reactor in April.






The World's First Batch of HTGR Nuclear Fuel Elements is Shipped - World-Energy


To provide fuel power for its subsequent grid-connected power generation, providing strong support for China to move from a “nuclear power” to a “nuclear power”.



www.world-energy.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

UK HPR1000 design opened for public comment : Regulation & Safety - World Nuclear News


The UK's Environment Agency has published its assessment so far of the UK Hualong One pressurised water reactor (UK HPR1000) as it invites public comment on this proposed new reactor design. The UK HPR1000 is the Hualong One design that General Nuclear Services - a subsidiary of EDF and China...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑↑
> *Construction of key fusion reactor facilities begins in Anhui*
> By Zhu Lixin | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2018-12-14 17:31
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The photo shows the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) in Hefei, East China's Anhui province, which is dubbed as "artificial sun", Aug 16, 2018. [Photo/IC]
> 
> China aims at leading the world's research and development on fusion science, as major facilities for the China Fusion Engineering Test Reactor (CFETR) broke ground for construction in Hefei city, capital of East China's Anhui province, on Friday morning.
> 
> The project, called the Comprehensive Research Facilities in Support of CFETR, will assist CFETR by providing extreme test conditions that allow research on the key components of fusion reactors, according to a press release by the Hefei Institute of Physical Science under the Chinese Academy of Sciences, which leads the project.
> 
> The project, scheduled to finish in five years, is one of the country's major megascience facilities and has been listed in the country's 13th Five-year Plan for science and technology development.
> 
> It will provide strong support for cutting-edge, cross-disciplinary fields including energy, information, health and environment, and will become a user platform open to the world's fusion community, said Kuang Guangli, president of the Hefei institute, at the groundbreaking ceremony on Friday.
> 
> "This project is a critical step in the Chinese vision of that future, providing the technological basis for the construction of CFETR, which will bridge the gap between the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) and a fusion power plant," said Tony Taylor, director of General Atomics, a nuclear physics institute based in San Diego, California, in the United States.
> 
> "I'm very excited about what is going to happen on this 0.4-square-kilometer plot of land in the upcoming five years. These facilities to be built here will provide the development of new technologies for CFETR and will enable a pathway for fusion energy worldwide," said Taylor.
> 
> In November 2017, more than 40 of the world's top scientists for fusion research gathered in Beijing and signed the Beijing Declaration to further promote international collaboration in the field.
> 
> On Thursday, more than 30 of the scientists gathered again in Hefei and founded the International Fusion Energy Cooperation Center, with Taylor being named the director.
> 
> The ultimate goal of CFETR is to build an "artificial sun" using fusion technology to help tackle the world's energy crisis.
> 
> Last month, the scientists in Hefei declared that the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) facility, a key one for fusion research, had for the first time achieved a plasma central electron temperature of 100 million degrees Celsius, marking a major breakthrough for the artificial sun.
> 
> The temperature is considered one of the most important conditions for nuclear fusion reactions.
> 
> The EAST has been designed and constructed by Chinese scientists, making China the first country in the world to build such equipment on its own.
> 
> Engineering design for CFETR began in December 2017, when a conference to mark the start of designing work was held in the University of Science and Technology of China (USTC), based in Hefei and affiliated to the CAS.
> 
> CFETR consists of three steps. The reactor will see the start of construction before 2021. Construction will be finished and large-scale experiments will begin before 2035. Success in experiments will be achieved while construction of a commercial-use reactor will start before 2050, according to previous press release by USTC.


*Hefei now home to major science and technology facilities*
By Zhang Rui
December 24, 2020

The city of Hefei in eastern China's Anhui province is now home to several national big science facilities, including a new grand research facility for fusion technology that is currently under construction.



A concept image of the buildings and park of the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAFT) located in Hefei, Anhui province. [Photo courtesy of the HFIPS]

China has made significant progress in magnetic confinement fusion over the past decade. With the successful operation of its nuclear fusion machine, the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) since 2006 and headway in the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) project, the country is achieving significant gains toward advanced steady-state operations and next steps in nuclear energy production.

The China Fusion Engineering Testing Reactor (CFETR), complementing the ITER facility, initially aims to achieve fusion energy production of up to 200 MW and eventually reach DEMO relevant power level which is over 1 GW. DEMO, short for the DEMOnstration power plant, will be the ITER's successor and bring fusion energy research to the threshold of prototype fusion reactor capabilities; the first step before the human race can build a true commercial nuclear fusion power plant.

Subsequently, the engineering design of CFETR, including the magnet system, vacuum system, tritium breeding blanket, diverter, remote handling, and maintenance system has been carried out within the CFETR national design team. Significant progress has been made but tremendous challenges remain, as outlined by a guide and staff member of the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science (HFIPS) during a tour by China.org.cn of the research facility's construction site.

The Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAF) is one of the country's biggest science facilities and a large scale R&D project for CFETR. Its objectives are to explore and master fusion DEMO-level key technologies; establish standard methodologies for manufacturing key material, components, and systems for CFETR; build key prototype systems and RAMI (Reliability, Availability, Maintainability, and Inspectability) for CFETR; test and validate the methods, technology, and systems for successful construction of CFETR; and train the next generation of fusion scientists, engineers, and managers.

CRAFT, led by the HFIPS under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), consists of 20 different facilities that address most of the key technologies and systems of CFETR. The construction of CRAFT started on Sep. 20, 2019, and will last for approximately five years and eight months with joint funds from the central and local governments. In addition, the construction of CRAFT's ancillary park began in early December 2018 and will be completed in August 2021.

The project is one of the country's major mega-science facilities and was listed in the country's 13th Five-Year Plan for science and technology development.

"We told people that we are building a 'man-made sun,' but that is just a vivid metaphor for the general public to understand what we are doing — scientists don't call it that. What we are actually creating is something that can forever resolve human's energy problem," the guide explained. However, he added, the construction of CFETR is a huge project, and still far from completion. In order to realize it, they disassembled the 19 key system problems in CFETR to study them separately. This research facility is now what is known as CRAFT.



This photo shows the construction site of the ancillary park of the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAFT) in Hefei, Anhui province, Dec. 18, 2020. [Photo/China.org.cn]

Currently, there are more than 300 scientists and engineers working together on the CRAFT project. CRAFT will not only use the technologies from ITER but also those which will need to be developed in future and likely pose significant challenges and efforts. Once completed, it will become a comprehensive research platform in the field of fusion with DEMO-relevant technologies. It will also provide a useful facility for related fusion technology to be used industry-wide.

Together with CFETR engineering design and EAST experiments, CRAFT will provide a solid technical base for the successful construction of CFETR in the future. Upon completion of the facility, it will provide a technical foundation for the development and construction of the core components for fusion reactors. It will therefore be of great significance for ensuring the advancement, safety, and reliability of China's fusion reactors and will greatly accelerate the actual application of fusion energy in the country. It will also provide research platforms for cutting-edge, cross-disciplinary fields like energy, information, health, and the environment for China and the world.

The HFIPS, located on a peninsula near Shushan Lake in the western suburbs of Hefei, capital of Anhui province, was founded in 2001 and is a large-scale integrative research base within the CAS. It has 10 scientific research units, including the Anhui Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, the Institute of Plasma Physics, the Institute of Solid State Physics, and the Hefei Institute of Intelligent Machines. Research spans scientific fields such as energy, environment, biology, material, and information development, with a focus on research of and technology needed for magnetic confinement fusion, advanced nuclear energy and nuclear safety, atmospheric environmental monitoring and detecting technology, the science and technology of magnetic fields, the effects of extreme environments on advanced materials, robotic and intelligent devices, modern agricultural technology, medical physics, and high technology.

The HFIPS currently has over 2,700 employees, of which more than 2,000 are scientific researchers and technicians, including over 300 high-level talents. A further 2,000 are master's or doctoral students.

Hefei is now home to more than 20 well-equipped national, provincial, and CAS key laboratories or research centers as well as over 10 technical physics experimental platforms. These include other major science facilities, namely, the EAST tokamak device and auxiliary heating systems and the Steady High Magnet Field Facility. Through years of hard work, the HFIPS has become a China-based world leader in nuclear fusion research.

Hosting major science and technology facilities is part of the city's rise. In recent years, Hefei has excelled in scientific and technological innovation and talent attraction. In the latest Nature Index 2020 Science Cities ranking published in September, Hefei ranked 20th among global cities. Since 2017, Hefei has also ranked in the top six "Amazing China: Most Attractive Chinese Cities for Foreigners" — a survey conducted by the Information and Research Center of the Foreign Talents of the State Administration of Foreign Experts Affairs — for three consecutive years. The city is also home to numerous high-tech companies, including iFlytek and BOE Technology Group as well as China Speech Valley, the first national industrial park to focus on artificial intelligence and intelligent speech.



1月12日，在合肥庐阳区三十岗乡大科学装置建设工地，合肥聚变堆项目正在如火如荼建设中。该项目规划总用地面积约2140亩，共分为三期。目前，一期主体建筑已完工，二期桩基施工已近尾声。　　（记者 温沁 摄）
On January 12, the Hefei Fusion Reactor Project was in full swing at the construction site of the large-scale scientific installation in Sanshigang Township, Luyang District, Hefei. The total planned land area of the project is about 2,140 mu, divided into three phases. At present, the main building of the first phase has been completed and the construction of the second phase pile foundation is nearing completion. 　　 (photographed by reporter Wen Qin)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

*Second Fuqing Hualong One Nuclear Reactor Completes Cold Tests*
11 January 2021


*Cold functional testing has been completed at unit 6 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province, the second of two demonstration Hualong One reactors at the site. The tests mark the first time the reactor systems are operated together with the auxiliary systems.*




*Workers in the control room of Fuqing 6 during cold testing of the reactor (Image: CNNC)*

Cold functional tests are carried out to confirm whether components and systems important to safety are properly installed and ready to operate in a cold condition. The main purpose of these tests is to verify the leak-tightness of the primary circuit and components - such as pressure vessels, pipelines and valves of both the nuclear and conventional islands - and to clean the main circulation pipes.

China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) has announced such tests at Fuqing 6 were successfully completed today.

The pouring of first concrete for Fuqing 5 began in May 2015, marking the official start of construction of the unit. Construction of unit 6 began in December the same year. Unit 5 was connected to the grid on 27 November last year, having achieved first criticality on 21 October. Unit 6 is scheduled to begin operation by the end of this year.

Construction of two demonstration Hualong One (HPR1000) units is also under way at China General Nuclear's Fangchenggang plant in the Guangxi Autonomous Region. Those units are expected to start up in 2022. CNNC has also started construction of two Hualong units at the Zhangzhou plant in Fujian province, plus the first of two units at Taipingling in Guangdong.

Two HPR1000 units are under construction at Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant. Construction began on Karachi unit 2 in 2015 and unit 3 in 2016; the units are planned to enter commercial operation in 2021 and 2022.

https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Second-Fuqing-Hualong-One-reactor-completes-cold-t

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1352209328787369987China News 中国新闻网 @Echinanews
China state-affiliated media

The Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST), nicknamed China's artificial sun, is undergoing an upgrade in Hefei, Anhui. The magnetic confinement fusion device, independently designed and developed by China, is used to generate electricity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国远洋海运杂志社​今天 14:13 来自 海洋强国路超话​__海洋强国路超话【中国聚变工程实验堆关键设备实现重要突破！】 近日，@中国船舶 旗下七一二所表示，中国聚变工程实验堆（CFETR）超导储能线圈失超保护开关的一项关键设备——大电流快速真空断路器在七一二所顺利完成了直流开断试验，获得关键技术突破。​​据了解，当今世界科技界为解决人类未来能源问题开展了一项重大国际合作计划——国际热核聚变实验堆（ITER）计划，由中国、美国、俄罗斯、欧盟等七方共同参与。中国聚变工程实验堆是中国科技部基于国际热核聚变实验堆计划开展的国内专项研究，也是中国自主设计和研制并联合国际合作的重大科学工程，其建设将促使中国引领未来世界聚变能研究。该设施主要为下一代聚变堆的超导磁体和偏滤器系统提供研究和环境，保障我国聚变堆核心技术发展的先进性、安全性和可靠性，加快聚变能实际应用的进程。​​七一二所依托中压混合直流开断技术方面的长期积累和研发优势，参与承担了中国聚变工程实验堆超导储能线圈失超保护开关项目关键设备的研制，在超出设计方失超保护开关换流参数一倍的情况下完成了试验，给后续的优化和可靠运行提供了较大的设计裕度。​​在此之前，代表该领域最高技术水平的产品为国际热核聚变项目（ITER）项目大电流快速真空断路器，此次试验的成功标志着七一二所中压混合直流开断技术的研发上升了一个新的台阶，使我国在该技术领域实现重大超越，填补了国内空白。​
*China Ocean Shipping Magazine*
Today at 14:13

[Key equipment of China's Fusion Engineering Test Reactor has achieved an important breakthrough!]

Recently, 712 Institute under China State Shipbuilding Corp. said that a key device of the China Fusion Engineering Test Reactor (CFETR), the quench protection switch of the superconducting magnetic energy storage coil — the high-current fast vacuum circuit breaker has achieved a key technological breakthroughs and had successfully completed the DC breaking test.

It is understood that today's world science and technology community has launched a major international cooperation program to solve the future energy problem of mankind -- the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) program, which is jointly participated by seven parties including China, the United States, Russia, and the European Union. The CFETR is a domestic special research project conducted by the Chinese Ministry of Science and Technology based on the ITER Program. It is also a major scientific project independently designed and developed by China and jointly with international cooperation. Its construction could promote China to lead the world in the future of fusion energy research. The facility function to provide research and environment for the superconducting magnet and divertor system of the next generation fusion reactor, guide the advancement, safety and reliability of the core technology development of China fusion reactor, and accelerates the process of practical application of fusion energy.

Relying on the long-term accumulation and R&D knowledge in medium-voltage hybrid DC breaking technology, 712 Institute participated in the development of key equipment for the superconducting magnetic energy storage coil quench protection breaker project of the CFETR. The test was completed under the condition of doubling the commutation parameters, which would provide a large design margin for subsequent optimization and reliable operation.

Prior to this, the product representing the highest level of technology in the field was the high-current fast vacuum circuit breaker of the International Thermonuclear Fusion Project (ITER) project. The success of this test marks a new level in the research and development of medium-voltage hybrid DC breaking technology by the 712 Institute, enabling our country to achieve a major leap in this technical field and fill the domestic gap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355348144951676931CGTN @CGTNOfficial
China state-affiliated media

#China's first nuclear power unit using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design, was put into commercial operation on Saturday, Xinhua reported.




10:52 AM · Jan 30, 2021

*First nuclear unit with Hualong One reactor starts commercial operation*
_Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-30 11:14:21_|_Editor: huaxia_




Photo shows the exterior of the No.5 nuclear power unit in the city of Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua)

BEIJING, Jan. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's first nuclear power unit using Hualong One, a domestically-designed third-generation nuclear reactor, has entered commercial operation, said the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) Saturday.

The No. 5 unit in the city of Fuqing, east China's Fujian Province, is generating electricity for sale after a seven-day trial run, said the CNNC.

The Hualong One reactor, with all of its core components produced domestically, has a design life of 60 years and meets the strictest safety standards in the world, according to the CNNC.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Daniel808

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355348144951676931CGTN @CGTNOfficial
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> #China's first nuclear power unit using Hualong One technology, a domestically developed third-generation reactor design, was put into commercial operation on Saturday, Xinhua reported.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10:52 AM · Jan 30, 2021
> 
> *First nuclear unit with Hualong One reactor starts commercial operation*
> _Source: Xinhua_|_ 2021-01-30 11:14:21_|_Editor: huaxia_
> 
> 
> 
> Photo shows the exterior of the No.5 nuclear power unit in the city of Fuqing, southeast China's Fujian Province, Nov. 26, 2020. (Xinhua)
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 30 (Xinhua) -- China's first nuclear power unit using Hualong One, a domestically-designed third-generation nuclear reactor, has entered commercial operation, said the China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) Saturday.
> 
> The No. 5 unit in the city of Fuqing, east China's Fujian Province, is generating electricity for sale after a seven-day trial run, said the CNNC.
> 
> The Hualong One reactor, with all of its core components produced domestically, has a design life of 60 years and meets the strictest safety standards in the world, according to the CNNC.



Congratulations China ! 
Indeed, a Major Breakthrough in Nuclear Energy sector

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1355787920607735817

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Technological breakthrough raises nuclear fuel utilization rate: below 1% to 95%*
> (People's Daily Online) 13:36, June 09, 2017
> 
> Chinese scientists have made a technological breakthrough in the country's nuclear energy program. The new accelerator-driven system (ADS) is able to raise the utilization rate of uranium to 95 percent, a great leap forward from less than 1 percent using the current technology, paving way for a safer, greener nuclear future, said the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS) at a press conference on June 8.
> 
> The new system means that fission energy could be sustainable for roughly 10, 000 years. It’s also more environmentally friendly, as it can shorten the radioactive life of used nuclear fuel to less than 500 years, and the volume of disposed nuclear waste can be reduced to less than 4 percent of the conventional amount.
> 
> Xu Hushan, vice director of the Institute of Modern Physics under CAS, said the achievement in advanced fission energy is the result of six years of research by the institute. The disappointingly low utilization rate of nuclear fuel and its safe disposal have been key challenges for the nuclear power industry.
> 
> View attachment 402589
> 
> View attachment 402590
> 
> 25MeV连续波超导质子直线加速器
> 25MeV continuous wave superconducting proton linear accelerator


科技日报​今天 13:33 来自 微博 weibo.com​【喜讯！#我国强流高功率质子加速器研制再创世界纪录#



】14日，记者从中国科学院近代物理研究所获悉，该所独立自主研制的加速器驱动次临界系统（ADS）超导直线加速器样机在国际上首次实现束流强度10毫安连续波质子束176千瓦运行指标，并于12日凌晨2：20，实现10毫安束流稳定运行。事实上，采用全超导直线加速器加速5毫安以上连续波质子束此前从未在国际上被验证或实现。​虽临近春节，研究团队并未松懈，仍然奋战在科研一线上，解决一个又一个难题，终于在大年三十凌晨在国际上首次实现了10毫安连续波质子束加速，并在大年初一实现10毫安下的束流快速恢复和稳定运行，功率达到176千瓦，供束可用性达到90%以上，再次刷新由他们团队自己创造的连续波质子束流强度和束流功率世界纪录。（科技日报记者 陆成宽）​
*Science and Technology Daily*
Today at 13:33 from Weibo

[Good news! The development of our country's high intensity and high power proton accelerator sets another world record]

On the 14th, the reporter learned from the Institute of Modern Physics, Chinese Academy of Sciences that the accelerator-driven subcritical system (ADS) superconducting linac prototype independently developed by the institute has achieved the 176-kilowatt operation target for a beam intensity of 10 mA continuous wave proton beam for the first time in the world. , And at 2:20 am on the 12th, stable operation of 10 mA beam was realized. In fact, the use of an all-superconducting linear accelerator to accelerate a continuous wave proton beam above 5 mA has never been verified or realized in the world before.

Although the Spring Festival is approaching, the research team has not slackened, and is still fighting on the front line of scientific research to solve one problem after another. Finally, in the early morning of the New Year’s Eve, the 10 mA continuous wave proton beam acceleration was achieved for the first time in the world. Once the beam was quickly restored and operated stably at 10 mA, the power reached 176 kilowatts, and the beam availability reached more than 90%, which once again refreshed the world record of continuous wave proton beam intensity and beam power created by their team. (Science and Technology Daily reporter Lu Chengkuan)

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Chinese fast reactor completes trial operating cycle*
> 11 August 2020
> 
> The China Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) completed a manual emergency shutdown test from full power on 31 July, China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) announced last week. The company said this marked the end of commissioning tests for the power test phase of the reactor and verified that its performance met the design requirements under stable conditions and expected transient operating conditions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The building housing the China Experimental Fast Reactor (Image: CNNC)​
> CNNC said completion of the test also marks the successful completion of the first core cycle trial operation task of the CEFR, "laying a solid foundation for the subsequent commissioning phase to be transferred to the operations phase".
> 
> The sodium-cooled, pool-type fast reactor was constructed with Russian assistance at the China Institute of Atomic Energy (CIEA), near Beijing, which undertakes fundamental research on nuclear science and technology. The reactor has a thermal capacity of 65 MW and can produce 20 MW in electrical power. The CEFR was built by Russia's OKBM Afrikantov in collaboration with OKB Gidropress, NIKIET and the Kurchatov Institute.
> 
> First concrete for the CEFR was poured in May 2000 at CIAE's Beijing site. The reactor achieved first criticality in July 2010 and was connected to the grid at 40% capacity a year later. Since then, various commissioning tests on the reactor, the turbines and of the sodium pumping system have been carried out at increasing power output levels. Materials and fuel irradiation tests have also been conducted over this period. CEFR achieved its design goal of 72 hours at full power in 2014.
> 
> Following the earlier completion of low-power tests and nominal power tests, CEFR was restarted on 19 June for high-power operations. Over the subsequent 40 days of operation, a number of tests were completed, including a dynamic test of the steam turbine digital electro-hydraulic (DEH) control system, a 75% power turbine load rejection test and a cold start power-flow measurement test.
> 
> The reactor will now enter a refuelling and maintenance outage, after which operations will be restarted to carry out planned experimental research work.
> 
> Fast reactors offer the prospect of vastly more efficient use of uranium resources than in conventional power reactors, as well as the ability to burn actinides. Fast reactors have operated in various countries since the 1950s, with some producing electricity commercially.
> 
> China's fast reactor development has implemented a three-step strategy, namely going from an experimental fast reactor, to a demonstration fast reactor, to a commercial fast reactor. As China's first fast reactor, CNNC said the CEFR has "laid a solid foundation for the research and development of large-scale fast reactor power plants in China".
> 
> Based on the CEFR, a 600 MWe design - the CFR-600 - was developed by the CIEA. Construction of a demonstration unit in Xiapu County, in China's Fujian province began in December 2017. This will have a power output of 1500 MWt and 600 MWe. The reactor will use mixed-oxide (MOX) fuel with 100 GWd/t burnup, and will feature two coolant loops producing steam at 480°C. Later fuel will be metal with burnup of 100-120 GWd/t. The reactor will have active and passive shutdown systems and passive decay heat removal.
> 
> A commercial-scale unit - the CFR1000 - will have a capacity of 1000-1200 MWe. Subject to a decision to proceed, construction could start in December 2028, with operation from about 2034. That design will use metal fuel and 120-150 GWd/t burnup.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> https://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Chinese-fast-reactor-completes-trial-operating-cyc


*Chinese fast reactor begins high-power operation*​19 February 2021​​*The China Experimental Fast Reactor (CEFR) has been restarted and reconnected to the grid, marking its entry into its high-power operation phase. The sodium-cooled, pool-type fast reactor began a refuelling and maintenance outage at the end of July last year, having completed commissioning tests for the power test phase of the reactor, which verified that its performance had met the design requirements under stable conditions and expected transient operating conditions.*​




__





Chinese fast reactor begins high-power operation : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The China Experimental Fast Reactor has been restarted and reconnected to the grid, marking its entry into its high-power operation phase. The sodium-cooled, pool-type fast reactor began a refuelling and maintenance outage at the end of July last year, having completed commissioning tests for...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## JSCh

TVEL unit launches CFR-600 fuel production site : Uranium & Fuel - World Nuclear News


Elemash Machine-building plant has launched a production site for the fabrication of fuel for China's flagship fast neutron reactor, the CFR-600. A subsidiary of Russian nuclear fuel manufacturer TVEL, Moscow-based Elemash has modernised an entire shop floor for fast reactors, and says 'dummy'...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *The World's First Batch of HTGR Nuclear Fuel Elements is Shipped*
> 11 Jan 2021 by WorldEnergy
> 
> At 9 am on January 9th, the world’s first batch of high-temperature gas-cooled reactor spherical nuclear fuel elements was shipped from China Nuclear North Nuclear Fuel Element Co., Ltd. and shipped to the world’s first Shandong Rongcheng Shidaowan nuclear power plant demonstration project with independent intellectual property rights. To provide fuel power for its subsequent grid-connected power generation, providing strong support for China to move from a “nuclear power” to a “nuclear power”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Due to its inherent safety and versatility of high-temperature thermal energy, high-temperature gas-cooled reactors are regarded internationally as the priority research and development object of the fourth-generation nuclear energy system. Spherical fuel elements are an important basis for the inherent safety of high-temperature gas-cooled reactors, and their manufacturing technology is one of the main technical challenges for the development of high-temperature gas-cooled reactors.
> 
> The supporting construction project of the national major scientific and technological project "Large-scale advanced pressurized water reactor and high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project"-China Nuclear North High-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power fuel element production line is the world's first and only industrial-scale spherical fuel element production line , China has completely independent intellectual property rights. The production line is designed to produce 300,000 spherical fuel elements per year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of spherical fuel elements sent to the demonstration power station is 78,480, which will be officially put into the reactor in April.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The World's First Batch of HTGR Nuclear Fuel Elements is Shipped - World-Energy
> 
> 
> To provide fuel power for its subsequent grid-connected power generation, providing strong support for China to move from a “nuclear power” to a “nuclear power”.
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-energy.org




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368363344122445824Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The world's first 200 MW high temperature gas-cooled reactor #nuclear power station is to be fueled and loaded with materials in April, and generate #electricity for commercial use this year, according to China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).




8:50 AM · Mar 7, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__





China launches Iter tritium breeding project : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The first project of the Chinese Helium-Cooled Ceramic Breeder Test Blanket System for the Iter fusion reactor project was launched on 15 March at China National Nuclear Corporation's Southwestern Institute of Physics in Chengdu, Sichuan province. It marks the start of China's implementation...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372902785440616449Global Times @globaltimesnews
China state-affiliated media

The Karachi K2 generator unit in #Pakistan, China's first overseas Hualong One #nuclear reactor, has been connected to the grid and is generating electricity, in a "major overseas market milestone," said nuclear giant #CNNC.




9:28 PM · Mar 19, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377492293469437953China Science @ChinaScience
China state-affiliated media

Construction of No.3 and No.4 units of Hainan Changjiang Nuclear Power started on Wed in S China’s Hainan. Adopting the Hualong One technology, China’s domestically developed 3rd-generation #nuclear reactor design, the project will boost the country’s goal of carbon neutrality.






1:25 PM · Apr 1, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *China to build lab for radioactive waste disposal*
> By Hou Liqiang | chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2019-09-04 21:59
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [Photo/IC]
> 
> Work will soon begin on a potential site for a lab to accommodate China's radioactive waste.
> 
> Experiments are to be conducted to determine if it is the right choice of site, according to the country's top nuclear safety watchdog.
> 
> China uses concentrated disposal to deal with high-level radioactive waste.
> 
> The disposal site should be located at least 400 meters underground and boast stable geological conditions that can keep this waste isolated from the humans for more than 10,000 years, said Liu Hua, head of the National Nuclear Safety Administration, on Wednesday.
> 
> "We have found a very good site," he told a news conference organized by the State Council Information Office.
> 
> He said the lab will be built in accordance with requirements for deep geologic repositories, but construction will depend on data collected from experiments at the site.
> 
> Jiang Guang, deputy head of the administration, said the construction of the lab in Gansu province will be launched as soon as possible and that experiments on the site will help identify disposal approaches that will be applied at other suitable sites.
> 
> As of June, there are 47 nuclear power facilities in operation on the Chinese mainland and the country is also building 11 new facilities, according to a comprehensive white paper on nuclear safety published by the State Council Information Office on Tuesday.











Construction of radioactive waste disposal lab underway


China is building a massive underground laboratory to research disposal technologies for high-level radioactive waste, the most dangerous byproduct of nuclear technology and applications. This is meant to pave the way for a repository that can handle the disposal of at least a century's worth of...




global.chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

*Limitless Fuel? A Breakthrough Hydrogel May Have Just Made It a Reality*
*This could provide us with a nearly endless supply of fuel.*

By Brad Bergan
Apr 12, 2021

Energy makes the modern world go round, but the availability or sustainability of, say, fossil fuels — has placed a limit on societal progress. Until now.

Researchers interested in nuclear power's capacity to help transition the world's energy supply toward carbon neutrality suggested extracting uranium from a source other than raw ore, opting instead to use a new hydrogel capable of effectively "straining" uranium from seawater, according to a recent study published in the journal _Nature Sustainability_.

This could offer a near-limitless supply of fuel for nuclear power.
...








Limitless Fuel? A Breakthrough Hydrogel May Have Just Made It a Reality


Nuclear power is gaining sustainable credibility! And it might offer an endless supply of fuel.




interestingengineering.com












Selective extraction of uranium from seawater with biofouling-resistant polymeric peptide - Nature Sustainability


The oceans contain 1,000 times more uranium than terrestrial resources, which could contribute to the sustainability of nuclear power. Here the authors report a polymeric adsorbent that can capture uranium from seawater selectively with an extraction capacity of 7.12â€‰mgâ€‰gâ€“1. It is even...




www.nature.com

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot testing of Tianwan 6 begins : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> Tests that simulate the temperatures and pressures which the reactor systems will be subjected to during normal operation have started at unit 6 of the Tianwan nuclear power plant in China's Jiangsu province. The ACPR1000 reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation by the end of 2021.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org


中国核电_CNNP​今天 09:02 来自 iPhone客户端​【田湾核电6号机组首次并网成功】5月11日20时27分，中核集团田湾核电6号机组首次并网成功，各项技术指标均符合设计要求，标志着田湾核电6号机组正式进入并网调试阶段，为机组投入商业运行奠定了坚实基础。_O_田湾核电6号机组首次并网成功​
*China National Nuclear Power*
Today at 09:02 from the iPhone client

[Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time]

At 20:27 on May 11, China National Nuclear Corporation Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time, and all technical indicators met the design requirements. It marks that Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 has officially entered the grid-connected commissioning stage, laying a solid foundation for the unit to be put into commercial operation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394475709502869504

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

*Ecofriendly technology simultaneously produces heat, water in Shandong*
chinadaily.com.cn | Updated: 2021-05-17 14:12



A technology demonstration project to produce water and heat without consuming energy or producing carbon is put into operation in Haiyang, East China's Shandong province on May 11. [Photo provided to chinadaily.com.cn]

A technology demonstration project designed to simultaneously produce and supply heat and water, built by the State Power Investment Corp Shandong Nuclear Power and Tsinghua University, went online in Haiyang, East China's Shandong province on May 11.

By extracting steam from the Haiyang Nuclear Power Unit, the technology drives the hydrothermal co-production unit to directly turn seawater into high-quality fresh water with a temperature of 95 C, realizing the simultaneous production of heat and water for the first time.

The project represents a significant advance in that it produces no carbon and requires no additional source of energy to desalinate the water.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1394475709502869504


China and Russia are today witnessing the groundbreaking of the largest-ever joint nuclear energy project between the two countries. Chinese President Xi Jinping and Russian President Vladimir Putin are watching the event via video link. It's considered a major step forward in relations between Beijing and Moscow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

Work starts on new Tianwan and Xudabao units : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Work on Tianwan units 7 and 8 and Xudabao units 3 and 4 was launched today at a ceremony attended via video-link by Chinese President Xi Jinping and Russian President Vladimir Putin. The four VVER-1200 reactors are part of a series of strategic agreements Russia and China signed in 2018...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1372902785440616449Global Times @globaltimesnews
> China state-affiliated media
> 
> The Karachi K2 generator unit in #Pakistan, China's first overseas Hualong One #nuclear reactor, has been connected to the grid and is generating electricity, in a "major overseas market milestone," said nuclear giant #CNNC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9:28 PM · Mar 19, 2021








Karachi unit 2 inaugurated by Pakistan PM : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The environmental and economic benefits from Pakistan's Karachi nuclear power plant will be "huge" in a country that is particularly vulnerable to climate change, Prime Minister Imran Khan said today as he formally inaugurated the first of two Hualong One units at the site.




www.world-nuclear-news.org





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1395692702977511430

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 艹艹艹

*"Chinese artificial sun" sets new world record*
Xinhua
17:59 UTC+8, 2021-05-28 

Chinese scientists have set a new world record of achieving a plasma temperature of 120 million degrees Celsius for a period of 101 seconds in the latest experiment on Friday, a key step toward the test running of a fusion reactor.

The breakthrough was announced by Gong Xianzu, a researcher at the Institute of Plasma Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (ASIPP), who is in charge of the experiment conducted in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province.

The experiment at the experimental advanced superconducting tokamak (EAST), or the "Chinese artificial sun," also realized a plasma temperature of 160 million degrees Celsius, lasting for 20 seconds.

Reactions: Love Love:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑


Chinese scientists have set a new world record of achieving a plasma temperature of 120 million degrees Celsius for 101 seconds in the latest experiment on Friday, a key step toward the test running of a fusion reactor.(Image by EAST Team)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国核电_CNNP​今天 09:02 来自 iPhone客户端​【田湾核电6号机组首次并网成功】5月11日20时27分，中核集团田湾核电6号机组首次并网成功，各项技术指标均符合设计要求，标志着田湾核电6号机组正式进入并网调试阶段，为机组投入商业运行奠定了坚实基础。_O_田湾核电6号机组首次并网成功​
> *China National Nuclear Power*
> Today at 09:02 from the iPhone client
> 
> [Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time]
> 
> At 20:27 on May 11, China National Nuclear Corporation Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time, and all technical indicators met the design requirements. It marks that Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 has officially entered the grid-connected commissioning stage, laying a solid foundation for the unit to be put into commercial operation.
> 
> View attachment 742882
> 
> View attachment 742883​


北极星电力网​7分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【田湾核电6号机组具备商运条件】6月2日22时06分，随着100小时满功率连续运行试验的圆满完成，田湾核电6号机组正式具备商业运行条件，标志着田湾核电站三期工程（5、6号机组）全面建成投产。_O_网页链接​
*Polaris Power Network*
7 minutes ago from Weibo 

[Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 has the conditions for commercial operation]

At 22:06 on June 2nd, with the successful completion of the 100-hour continuous operation test at full power, Tianwan Nuclear Power Unit 6 officially became available for commercial operation, marking that Tianwan Nuclear Power Plant Phase III (units 5 and 6) project fully completed and put into production.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中国核电_CNNP​今天 10:53 来自 iPhone客户端​【海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目获得核准】6月3日，中国核能电力股份有限公司发布上市公告。公告中指出，中国核电近期收到国家发展和改革委员会文件《国家发展改革委关于核准海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目的批复》（发改能源〔2021〕733 号），该公司旗下的海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目（小堆示范项目）已获得国务院核准。

海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目由该公司全资子公司中核海南核电有限公司作为项目业主，采用该公司控股股东中核集团的“玲龙一 号”小型堆核电机组技术，单台机组容量为125MW。

小堆示范项目对于推动核电安全发展和自主创新，为海南自贸港和生态文明示范区建设提供绿色能源保障具有重要意义。中国核电将坚持进度服务质量的原则，坚持安全第一、质量第一，加强项目建设管理，深入贯彻新发展理念，将绿色发展理念融入核电建设和管理全过程，更好服务生态环境改善和地方经济社会发展，确保工程质量和运行安全，高质量建成海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程。_O_海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目...​
*China Nuclear Power_CNNP*
Today at 10:53 from the iPhone client

[Hainan Changjiang Multi-purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project Approved] 

On June 3, China Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. issued an announcement. The announcement pointed out that China Nuclear Power recently received the National Development and Reform Commission document "Approval of the National Development and Reform Commission on the Approval of the Hainan Changjiang Multi-purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project" (NDRC Energy [2021] No. 733). Its Hainan Changjiang multi-purpose small modular reactor technology demonstration project (small reactor demonstration project) has been approved by the State Council.

The Hainan Changjiang Multi-purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project is owned by CNNC Hainan Nuclear Power Co., Ltd., a wholly-owned subsidiary of the company, and adopts the "Linglong No. 1" small reactor nuclear power unit technology of the company’s controlling shareholder, China National Nuclear Corporation. The unit capacity is 125MW.

The small reactor demonstration project is of great significance to promote the safe development and independent innovation of nuclear power, and to provide green energy guarantee for the construction of the Hainan Free Trade Port and the ecological civilization demonstration zone. China Nuclear Power will adhere to the principle of quality before progress, safety first, quality first, strengthen project construction management, thoroughly implement the new development concept, integrate the green development concept into the whole process of nuclear power construction and management, and better serve the improvement of the ecological environment, local economic and social development, to ensure high-quality completion of the Hainan Changjiang multi-purpose small modular reactor technology demonstration project.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Hefei now home to major science and technology facilities*
> By Zhang Rui
> December 24, 2020
> 
> The city of Hefei in eastern China's Anhui province is now home to several national big science facilities, including a new grand research facility for fusion technology that is currently under construction.
> 
> View attachment 708830​A concept image of the buildings and park of the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAFT) located in Hefei, Anhui province. [Photo courtesy of the HFIPS]
> 
> China has made significant progress in magnetic confinement fusion over the past decade. With the successful operation of its nuclear fusion machine, the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) since 2006 and headway in the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) project, the country is achieving significant gains toward advanced steady-state operations and next steps in nuclear energy production.
> 
> The China Fusion Engineering Testing Reactor (CFETR), complementing the ITER facility, initially aims to achieve fusion energy production of up to 200 MW and eventually reach DEMO relevant power level which is over 1 GW. DEMO, short for the DEMOnstration power plant, will be the ITER's successor and bring fusion energy research to the threshold of prototype fusion reactor capabilities; the first step before the human race can build a true commercial nuclear fusion power plant.
> 
> Subsequently, the engineering design of CFETR, including the magnet system, vacuum system, tritium breeding blanket, diverter, remote handling, and maintenance system has been carried out within the CFETR national design team. Significant progress has been made but tremendous challenges remain, as outlined by a guide and staff member of the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science (HFIPS) during a tour by China.org.cn of the research facility's construction site.
> 
> The Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAF) is one of the country's biggest science facilities and a large scale R&D project for CFETR. Its objectives are to explore and master fusion DEMO-level key technologies; establish standard methodologies for manufacturing key material, components, and systems for CFETR; build key prototype systems and RAMI (Reliability, Availability, Maintainability, and Inspectability) for CFETR; test and validate the methods, technology, and systems for successful construction of CFETR; and train the next generation of fusion scientists, engineers, and managers.
> 
> CRAFT, led by the HFIPS under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), consists of 20 different facilities that address most of the key technologies and systems of CFETR. The construction of CRAFT started on Sep. 20, 2019, and will last for approximately five years and eight months with joint funds from the central and local governments. In addition, the construction of CRAFT's ancillary park began in early December 2018 and will be completed in August 2021.
> 
> The project is one of the country's major mega-science facilities and was listed in the country's 13th Five-Year Plan for science and technology development.
> 
> "We told people that we are building a 'man-made sun,' but that is just a vivid metaphor for the general public to understand what we are doing — scientists don't call it that. What we are actually creating is something that can forever resolve human's energy problem," the guide explained. However, he added, the construction of CFETR is a huge project, and still far from completion. In order to realize it, they disassembled the 19 key system problems in CFETR to study them separately. This research facility is now what is known as CRAFT.
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows the construction site of the ancillary park of the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAFT) in Hefei, Anhui province, Dec. 18, 2020. [Photo/China.org.cn]
> 
> Currently, there are more than 300 scientists and engineers working together on the CRAFT project. CRAFT will not only use the technologies from ITER but also those which will need to be developed in future and likely pose significant challenges and efforts. Once completed, it will become a comprehensive research platform in the field of fusion with DEMO-relevant technologies. It will also provide a useful facility for related fusion technology to be used industry-wide.
> 
> Together with CFETR engineering design and EAST experiments, CRAFT will provide a solid technical base for the successful construction of CFETR in the future. Upon completion of the facility, it will provide a technical foundation for the development and construction of the core components for fusion reactors. It will therefore be of great significance for ensuring the advancement, safety, and reliability of China's fusion reactors and will greatly accelerate the actual application of fusion energy in the country. It will also provide research platforms for cutting-edge, cross-disciplinary fields like energy, information, health, and the environment for China and the world.
> 
> The HFIPS, located on a peninsula near Shushan Lake in the western suburbs of Hefei, capital of Anhui province, was founded in 2001 and is a large-scale integrative research base within the CAS. It has 10 scientific research units, including the Anhui Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, the Institute of Plasma Physics, the Institute of Solid State Physics, and the Hefei Institute of Intelligent Machines. Research spans scientific fields such as energy, environment, biology, material, and information development, with a focus on research of and technology needed for magnetic confinement fusion, advanced nuclear energy and nuclear safety, atmospheric environmental monitoring and detecting technology, the science and technology of magnetic fields, the effects of extreme environments on advanced materials, robotic and intelligent devices, modern agricultural technology, medical physics, and high technology.
> 
> The HFIPS currently has over 2,700 employees, of which more than 2,000 are scientific researchers and technicians, including over 300 high-level talents. A further 2,000 are master's or doctoral students.
> 
> Hefei is now home to more than 20 well-equipped national, provincial, and CAS key laboratories or research centers as well as over 10 technical physics experimental platforms. These include other major science facilities, namely, the EAST tokamak device and auxiliary heating systems and the Steady High Magnet Field Facility. Through years of hard work, the HFIPS has become a China-based world leader in nuclear fusion research.
> 
> Hosting major science and technology facilities is part of the city's rise. In recent years, Hefei has excelled in scientific and technological innovation and talent attraction. In the latest Nature Index 2020 Science Cities ranking published in September, Hefei ranked 20th among global cities. Since 2017, Hefei has also ranked in the top six "Amazing China: Most Attractive Chinese Cities for Foreigners" — a survey conducted by the Information and Research Center of the Foreign Talents of the State Administration of Foreign Experts Affairs — for three consecutive years. The city is also home to numerous high-tech companies, including iFlytek and BOE Technology Group as well as China Speech Valley, the first national industrial park to focus on artificial intelligence and intelligent speech.
> 
> View attachment 708833​1月12日，在合肥庐阳区三十岗乡大科学装置建设工地，合肥聚变堆项目正在如火如荼建设中。该项目规划总用地面积约2140亩，共分为三期。目前，一期主体建筑已完工，二期桩基施工已近尾声。　　（记者 温沁 摄）
> On January 12, the Hefei Fusion Reactor Project was in full swing at the construction site of the large-scale scientific installation in Sanshigang Township, Luyang District, Hefei. The total planned land area of the project is about 2,140 mu, divided into three phases. At present, the main building of the first phase has been completed and the construction of the second phase pile foundation is nearing completion. 　　 (photographed by reporter Wen Qin)


*Limitless energy quest: Follow the sun*
By ZHU LIXIN | CHINA DAILY | Updated: 2021-06-07 06:56



File photo taken on Sept 28, 2019 shows staff members of China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC) Southwestern Institute of Physics working at the installation site of the HL-2M Tokamak, China's new-generation "artificial sun," in Chengdu, Southwest China's Sichuan province. [CNNC Southwestern Institute of Physics/Handout via Xinhua]

After thousands of nuclear fusion experiments, Chinese scientists made a big breakthrough on May 28 in their quest to create an artificial sun that could help solve the world's energy problems.

They set a record for sustained heat in nuclear plasma－a temperature of 120 million C for 101 seconds－said Gong Xianzu, a physicist in charge of the experiment in Hefei, Anhui province.

Gong, a leading researcher at the Institute of Plasma Physics in Hefei, said on Tuesday that the result at the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak, or EAST－nicknamed the "Chinese artificial sun"－also reached a temperature of 160 million C for 20 seconds.

A tokamak is a device that uses a powerful magnetic field to confine a nuclear reaction. It is one of several types of magnetic confinement devices being developed to produce controlled thermonuclear fusion power. The technology is said to be the leading candidate for a practical fusion reactor.

"The experiments try to simulate the nuclear fusion reaction that happens in the sun," said Gong, who joined the research 30 years ago.

Although the temperature at the core of the sun is relatively cool－about 15 million C－the density of plasma, which consists of ions and free electrons, is high enough to generate a sustained reaction.

In a fusion reaction, two or more atomic nuclei are combined to form one or more different atomic nuclei and subatomic particles. Theoretically, the process can produce massive amounts of clean, safe energy that could be manipulated in a nuclear reactor.

On Tuesday, scientists and engineers were continuing the experiment for the 99,145th time using the doughnut-shaped tokamak－which has a vacuum system, radio frequency wave system, laser scattering system and microwave system－a technical introduction that was explained, after they made the breakthrough at their 98,958th attempt on Friday.

Gong said the ultimate goal of the team's research is to create the necessary conditions for a fusion reactor.

"If we compare the tokamak facility to the engine of a car, then the reactor is akin to the vehicle as a whole," he said, adding that a vehicle is normally built for road tests before finally finding commercial use.

Ground was broken at the end of 2018 for construction of a fusion reactor－known as the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology－in the outskirts of Hefei's Luyang district. The infrastructure is nearly complete, according to recent media reports.

The CRAFT website says construction will take five years and eight months.

"Challenges in the ongoing research come from two areas," Gong said. "We need to create the necessary conditions in which a fusion reaction can occur and meanwhile overcome a lot of engineering difficulties to make the reaction absolutely controllable."

He said the test reactor, which is still in the initial design phase, will use deuterium, a hydrogen isotope－a varied form of hydrogen with twice its atomic mass－that is abundant in the sea, to provide a steady stream of clean energy.
"We estimate that the deuterium in 1 liter of seawater can pro-duce through a fusion reaction the amount of energy produced by 300 liters of gasoline," he said.

Gong expressed hope that the reactor would be ready in the near future so he can personally witness it playing a major role in fulfilling China's commitment to achieving carbon neutrality before 2060. He said that in 2006 he witnessed the launch of the tokamak facility in Hefei, which was the first of its kind.

The fusion reactor will be an internationally open platform for scientists from around the world, according to the CRAFT website.

Randy Wright contributed to this story.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Hongyanhe 5 achieves first criticality : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Unit 5 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in China's Liaoning province has attained a sustained chain reaction for the first time. The 1080 MWe domestically-designed ACPR1000 pressurised water reactor is expected to be connected to the grid later this year, after which it will enter commercial...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Construction of radioactive waste disposal lab underway
> 
> 
> China is building a massive underground laboratory to research disposal technologies for high-level radioactive waste, the most dangerous byproduct of nuclear technology and applications. This is meant to pave the way for a repository that can handle the disposal of at least a century's worth of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> global.chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 734192
> 
> View attachment 734193
> 
> View attachment 734194​








China starts building underground lab : Waste & Recycling - World Nuclear News


Construction of the Beishan Underground Research Laboratory has begun near Jiuquan City in China's Gansu province, the China Atomic Energy Authority has announced. The laboratory - which will be situated in granite up to 560 metres below ground level in the Gobi desert - will be used to test the...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Fifth Hongyanhe unit connected to the grid : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Unit 5 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in China's Liaoning province has today been connected to the electricity grid, the China Nuclear Energy Association announced. The 1080 MWe domestically-designed ACPR1000 pressurised water reactor is scheduled to enter commercial operation later this year.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

China produces its first used fuel transport cask : Waste & Recycling - World Nuclear News


China has manufactured its first domestically-designed 100-tonne used fuel transportation cask. China National Nuclear Corporation said batch production of the Longzhou-CNSC cask - which can hold 21 used fuel assemblies - will further consolidate its used fuel transportation capabilities.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国核电_CNNP​今天 10:53 来自 iPhone客户端​【海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目获得核准】6月3日，中国核能电力股份有限公司发布上市公告。公告中指出，中国核电近期收到国家发展和改革委员会文件《国家发展改革委关于核准海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目的批复》（发改能源〔2021〕733 号），该公司旗下的海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目（小堆示范项目）已获得国务院核准。​​海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目由该公司全资子公司中核海南核电有限公司作为项目业主，采用该公司控股股东中核集团的“玲龙一 号”小型堆核电机组技术，单台机组容量为125MW。​​小堆示范项目对于推动核电安全发展和自主创新，为海南自贸港和生态文明示范区建设提供绿色能源保障具有重要意义。中国核电将坚持进度服务质量的原则，坚持安全第一、质量第一，加强项目建设管理，深入贯彻新发展理念，将绿色发展理念融入核电建设和管理全过程，更好服务生态环境改善和地方经济社会发展，确保工程质量和运行安全，高质量建成海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程。_O_海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目...​
> *China Nuclear Power_CNNP*
> Today at 10:53 from the iPhone client
> 
> [Hainan Changjiang Multi-purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project Approved]
> 
> On June 3, China Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. issued an announcement. The announcement pointed out that China Nuclear Power recently received the National Development and Reform Commission document "Approval of the National Development and Reform Commission on the Approval of the Hainan Changjiang Multi-purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project" (NDRC Energy [2021] No. 733). Its Hainan Changjiang multi-purpose small modular reactor technology demonstration project (small reactor demonstration project) has been approved by the State Council.
> 
> The Hainan Changjiang Multi-purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project is owned by CNNC Hainan Nuclear Power Co., Ltd., a wholly-owned subsidiary of the company, and adopts the "Linglong No. 1" small reactor nuclear power unit technology of the company’s controlling shareholder, China National Nuclear Corporation. The unit capacity is 125MW.
> 
> The small reactor demonstration project is of great significance to promote the safe development and independent innovation of nuclear power, and to provide green energy guarantee for the construction of the Hainan Free Trade Port and the ecological civilization demonstration zone. China Nuclear Power will adhere to the principle of quality before progress, safety first, quality first, strengthen project construction management, thoroughly implement the new development concept, integrate the green development concept into the whole process of nuclear power construction and management, and better serve the improvement of the ecological environment, local economic and social development, to ensure high-quality completion of the Hainan Changjiang multi-purpose small modular reactor technology demonstration project.


北极星电力网​7-12 16:18​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【海南昌江小堆示范项目正式开工建设】中国核电(601985)公告称，控股投资的中核海南核电有限公司旗下的海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目于2021年7月13日浇筑核岛第一罐混凝土（FCD），标志着机组正式开工建设。

网页链接​​*Polaris Power Network*
7-12 16:18 from Weibo

[Hainan Changjiang Small Reactor Demonstration Project officially started construction]

China Nuclear Power (601985) announced that the Hainan Changjiang Multi-Purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project under the controlling interest of China Nuclear Power Hainan Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. will pour the first tank of nuclear island concrete (FCD) on July 13, 2021, officially marking the unit construction start.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1414797634410225680

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

China unveils design for first waterless nuclear reactor


The thorium-powered reactors do not need water as a coolant, meaning they can be built in remote deserts alongside wind and solar power plants.




www.scmp.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__





Zhangzhou 1 pressure vessel passes factory acceptance tests : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The reactor pressure vessel for the first of two Hualong One reactors under construction at the Zhangzhou nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province has passed the factory acceptance inspection. Zhangzhou unit 1, construction of which began in September 2020, is scheduled to enter commercial...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__





Qinshan plant to supply district heating : Corporate - World Nuclear News


China National Nuclear Corporation has launched a district heating demonstration project at the Qinshan nuclear power plant in Zhejiang Province. The project, in cooperation with the Haiyan County Government, will "provide a nuclear energy solution to solve the heating problem in southern...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__





CGN takes Taishan 1 offline following fuel failure : Regulation & Safety - World Nuclear News


China General Nuclear announced today it is taking unit 1 of the Taishan nuclear power plant in China's Guangdong province offline to replace damaged fuel rods. Last month, an increase in the concentration of noble gases in the primary circuit of the EPR was attributed to a few damaged fuel rods.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__





China begins nuclear treatment for contaminated water : Waste & Recycling - World Nuclear News


Electron beam technology is being used to treat medical wastewater in China for the first time. It is safer and cleaner than traditional methods as well as more effective at removing organic molecules such as viruses and antibiotics, the International Atomic Energy Agency said.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> *Hot Functional Testing of HTR-PM Reactors Starts - World-Energy*
> 05 Jan 2021 by World Nuclear News
> 
> Tests that simulate the temperatures and pressures which the reactor systems will be subjected to during normal operation have started at the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province. The twin-unit HTR-PM is scheduled to start operations later this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The control room of the HTR-PM at Shidaowan (Image: China Huaneng)_​
> Cold functional tests - which aim to verify the reactor's primary loop system and equipment as well as the strength and tightness of its auxiliary pipelines under pressure higher than the design pressure - were completed at the two reactors on 19 October and 3 November, respectively. Cold functional tests at other types of reactors use water, while those at the HTR-PM reactor used compressed air and a small amount of helium as the test medium.
> 
> Hot functional tests involve increasing the temperature of the reactor coolant system and carrying out comprehensive tests to ensure that coolant circuits and safety systems are operating as they should. Carried out before the loading of nuclear fuel, such testing simulates the thermal working conditions of the power plant and verifies that nuclear island and conventional equipment and systems meet design requirements.
> 
> Hot tests at the HTR-PM are expected to take about two months to complete and are divided into three stages: vacuum dehumidification; heating and dehumidification; and hot functional testing. The main items of the hot functional test include the thermal performance testing of: the main helium fan; the fuel handling system; the control rod and its driving mechanism; the helium purification system; and, the absorption ball system. The main purpose is to dehumidify the ceramic components and pre-installed graphite balls in the reactor under helium atmosphere. At the same time, in accordance with the actual operating parameters of the plant, the consistency of the various functions and performance indicators of the system with the design regulations was verified.
> 
> The vacuum dehumidification stage of the hot tests was started at the two HTR-PM reactors on 25 November and 14 December, respectively. The heating and dehumidification stage of the tests was completed at both reactors on 30 December. The reactor loop temperature was stabilised at 250°C and the pressure was maintained at 7MPa in both reactors. The final stage of the hot tests - the hot functional test - of both reactors together, rather than individually, will now be carried out.
> 
> China National Nuclear Corp (CNNC) said the hot tests have "laid a solid foundation for fully verifying the system's function, reliability, subsequent fuel loading, grid-connected power generation and other engineering goals."
> 
> Construction of the demonstration HTR-PM plant - which features two small reactors that will drive a single 210 MWe turbine - began in December 2012. Helium gas will be used as the primary circuit coolant. China Huaneng is the lead organisation in the consortium to build the demonstration units (with a 47.5% stake), together with CNNC subsidiary China Nuclear Engineering Corporation (CNEC) (32.5%) and Tsinghua University's Institute of Nuclear and New Energy Technology (20%), which is the research and development leader. Chinergy, a joint venture of Tsinghua and CNEC, is the main contractor for the nuclear island.
> 
> A further 18 such HTR-PM units are proposed for the Shidaowan site. Beyond HTR-PM, China proposes a scaled-up version called HTR-PM600, which sees one large turbine rated at 650 MWe driven by some six HTR-PM reactor units. Feasibility studies on HTR-PM600 deployment are under way for Sanmen, Zhejiang province; Ruijin, Jiangxi province; Xiapu and Wan'an, in Fujian province; and Bai'an, Guangdong province.







__





Turbine tests completed at China's HTR-PM : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Testing of the steam turbine using non-nuclear steam has been completed at the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province. The twin-unit HTR-PM is scheduled to start operations later this year.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑

中国核电_CNNP​8-21 12:31​来自 低碳赋能iPhone客户端​已编辑​​刚刚，全球首座球床模块式高温气冷堆核电示范工程开始装料。高温气冷堆采用球形核燃料元件。球形燃料元件是高温气冷堆固有安全性的最重要基础，是“买不来、要不来、讨不来”的关键核心技术。该元件由中核集团中核北方核燃料元件有限公司生产制造。#核电# 

全球首座球床模块式高温气冷堆核电示范工程开始装料​
*China Nuclear Power_CNNP*
8-21 12:31
From the low-carbon empowerment iPhone client

Just now, the world's first high-temperature gas-cooled reactor (pebble-bed modular) demonstration project began fuel loading. The high-temperature gas-cooled reactor uses spherical nuclear fuel elements. Spherical fuel elements are the most important basis for the inherent safety of high-temperature gas-cooled reactors. It is a key core technology that can't be purchase and manufactured by China National Nuclear Corporation North Nuclear Fuel Element Co., Ltd.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑




__





Fuel loading under way at China's HTR-PM : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The loading of spherical fuel elements has begun at the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province. The milestone came one day after the issuance of an operating licence for the twin-unit plant, which is scheduled to start...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China prepares to test thorium-fuelled nuclear reactor


If China’s experimental reactor is a success it could lead to commercialization and help the nation meet its climate goals.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuel loading under way at China's HTR-PM : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The loading of spherical fuel elements has begun at the demonstration high-temperature gas-cooled reactor plant (HTR-PM) at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province. The milestone came one day after the issuance of an operating licence for the twin-unit plant, which is scheduled to start...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org


中国核电_CNNP​9-12 11:44​来自 魅力核电超话​已编辑​​9月12日，国家科技重大专项——高温气冷堆核电站示范工程首次实现临界，这是示范工程继今年完成双堆冷试、双堆热试、首次装料后取得的又一重大进展，向着年内并网发电目标再度迈进！#核电##V观大国成就# 

国家科技重大专项高温气冷堆核电站示范工程成功临界 

魅力核电超话 高温气冷堆核电站示范工程装机容量20万千瓦。​
*China Nuclear Power_CNNP*
9-12 11:44
From Charm Nuclear Power Super Talk

On September 12, the national science and technology major project-the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project achieved criticality for the first time.

Another major progress made after the first loading of fuel is another step forward towards the grid-connected power generation target within the year! The national science and technology major special high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project has successfully reach criticality, and the installed capacity of the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project was 200MW.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1436976480349655044

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 中国核电_CNNP​9-12 11:44​来自 魅力核电超话​已编辑​​9月12日，国家科技重大专项——高温气冷堆核电站示范工程首次实现临界，这是示范工程继今年完成双堆冷试、双堆热试、首次装料后取得的又一重大进展，向着年内并网发电目标再度迈进！#核电##V观大国成就#
> 
> 国家科技重大专项高温气冷堆核电站示范工程成功临界
> 
> 魅力核电超话 高温气冷堆核电站示范工程装机容量20万千瓦。​
> *China Nuclear Power_CNNP*
> 9-12 11:44
> From Charm Nuclear Power Super Talk
> 
> On September 12, the national science and technology major project-the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project achieved criticality for the first time.
> 
> Another major progress made after the first loading of fuel is another step forward towards the grid-connected power generation target within the year! The national science and technology major special high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project has successfully reach criticality, and the installed capacity of the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor nuclear power plant demonstration project was 200MW.
> 
> View attachment 777276
> 
> View attachment 777277​








China's HTR-PM reactor achieves first criticality : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The first of the two high-temperature gas-cooled reactors of the demonstration HTR-PM plant at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province, attained a sustained chain reaction for the first time yesterday. The reactor is scheduled to be connected to the electricity grid before the end of this year.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443033945650704385

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 北极星电力网​7-12 16:18​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【海南昌江小堆示范项目正式开工建设】中国核电(601985)公告称，控股投资的中核海南核电有限公司旗下的海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程项目于2021年7月13日浇筑核岛第一罐混凝土（FCD），标志着机组正式开工建设。
> 
> 网页链接​​*Polaris Power Network*
> 7-12 16:18 from Weibo
> 
> [Hainan Changjiang Small Reactor Demonstration Project officially started construction]
> 
> China Nuclear Power (601985) announced that the Hainan Changjiang Multi-Purpose Small Modular Reactor Technology Demonstration Project under the controlling interest of China Nuclear Power Hainan Nuclear Power Co., Ltd. will pour the first tank of nuclear island concrete (FCD) on July 13, 2021, officially marking the unit construction start.
> 
> View attachment 761595​


中国核电 10-24 16:18​来自 魅力核电超话​​10月24日，全球首个陆上商用模块化小堆玲龙一号钢制安全壳底封头提前吊装完成。这是中核海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程建设的重要里程碑，为后续反应堆厂房主体结构施工奠定坚实基础​
*China Nuclear Power*
10-24 16:18

On October 24, the world's first land-based commercial small modular reactor - Linglong-1 steel containment vessel bottom bulkhead was hoisted ahead of schedule. This is an important milestone in the construction of CNNC’s Hainan Changjiang multi-purpose small modular reactor technology demonstration project, laying a solid foundation for the subsequent construction of the main structure of the reactor plant

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑





Installation of containment starts at Chinese SMR : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The steel containment vessel bottom head has been installed for the ACP100 small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan. China National Nuclear Corporation said the milestone lays a solid foundation for the subsequent...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

Fuel loading under way at Fuqing 6 : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The process of loading the 177 fuel assemblies into the core of unit 6 at the Fuqing nuclear power plant began on 6 November, China National Nuclear Corporation announced. The unit - the second of two demonstration Hualong One reactors at the site in China's Fujian province - is scheduled to...




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Nuclear heating makes Shandong city totally zero-carbon


State Power Investment Corp said its demonstration district heating system, NuanheOne, was put into operation on Tuesday and will cover Haiyang city of Shandong province and benefit 200,000 local residents with clean heating, making Haiyang the country’s first zero-carbon city.




global.chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China's HTR-PM reactor achieves first criticality : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The first of the two high-temperature gas-cooled reactors of the demonstration HTR-PM plant at Shidaowan, in China's Shandong province, attained a sustained chain reaction for the first time yesterday. The reactor is scheduled to be connected to the electricity grid before the end of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org


中核集团​11-11 14:27​来自 微博 weibo.com​​【全网#最硬核的国货购物车# 又添新品！国家科技重大专项高温气冷堆核电站示范工程双堆成功临界】11月11日凌晨1时20分，我国拥有自主知识产权的国家科技重大专项世界首座高温气冷堆核电站示范工程2号反应堆完成空气气氛下首次临界。 这是示范工程继今年完成双堆冷试、双堆热试、首次装料、1号反应堆于9月12日成功临界后取得的又一重大进展，标志着示范工程顺利完成双堆临界，向实现年内并网发电目标发起最后总攻！​
*China National Nuclear Corporation*
11-11 14:27 From Weibo

【High Temperature Gas-cooled Reactor Demonstration Project Double Reactor Successfully Critical】

At 1:20 am on November 11th, my country’s first major national science and technology project with independent intellectual property rights, the world’s first high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project No. 2 reactor reach first criticality under ambient air. This is another major progress made by the project after the completion of the dual-reactor cold test, the dual-reactor thermal test, and the first material loading this year, and the successful criticality of the No. 1 reactor on September 12, marking the successful completion of dual-reactor criticality. Launching the final push toward achieving the goal of grid-connected power generation within the year !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1466219360180129796








Bioinspired hierarchical porous membrane for efficient uranium extraction from seawater - Nature Sustainability


The vast amount of uranium in seawater is driving a shift from the use of mined ore to seawater extraction. Here the authors describe an adsorbent design based on polymers of intrinsic microporosity that adopts a bioinspired structure and allows efficient uranium capture.




www.nature.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1468387350296379403

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470111221273829382

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470555600950075402

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nan Yang

JSCh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1470555600950075402







*China’s first floating nuclear reactor may withstand once-in-10,000-years weather event, engineers say*
*
Testing at a simulation facility found it could endure hurricane force winds, but its mooring crane would need strengthening
The 60-megawatt station is being built to power oil rigs and islands off the east coast in the Bohai Sea
*


Stephen Chen in Beijing
Published: 8:30am, 14 Dec, 2021

China’s first floating nuclear power station may be able to withstand an extreme, once-in-10,000-years weather event, according to testing by marine engineers.

But they said the ship-like facility’s mooring crane would need strengthening to avoid the entire plant breaking loose if it tried to ride out the storm at a dock.

The 60-megawatt floating reactor is being built to power oil rigs and islands off the east coast of China in the Bohai Sea, an inner sea where the waters are relatively calm.

At an extreme weather simulation facility in Hubei province, marine engineering scientist Kong Fanfu and a team with the Wuhan Second Ship Design and Research Institute put a scaled-down model of the nuclear plant through its paces.

They concluded that the power station should be able to continue producing electricity during winds of more than 37 metres per second – equivalent to hurricane force or the top level on the Beaufort scale.





A model of the floating reactor. It has many safety features but researchers warn that if it capsizes there could be dire consequences. Photo: CGN

The researchers ramped up the artificial wind speed by more than 50 per cent and added other storm conditions including extremely high waves and strong undercurrents, which rarely happen at the same time.

Throughout hours of testing, the model platform remained upright, according to the team’s paper, published in the Chinese peer-reviewed _Journal of Ordnance Equipment Engineering_ last month. They said the platform’s central area – where the reactor is located – experienced a lot less motion than other parts of the ship.

While such extreme weather events have not been recorded in the Bohai Sea, the possibilities must be considered because “the ship body must not capsize under any circumstance”, Kong and the team wrote.

The floating reactor has many safety mechanisms – including a cooling process driven by seawater in the event of a power outage – but if it capsizes these features may not work and there could be dire consequences like a meltdown, the researchers said.

The 30,000-tonne floating reactor is due to be completed next year and will be the first of a fleet that China plans to build in a vast area extending from its energy-hungry east coast to the disputed South China Sea.

CGN, a Guangdong-based nuclear company, launched the floating reactor project, known as ACPR50S, in 2016 as a solution to the energy shortages that have affected the scale and reach of China’s maritime activities.

The floating plant’s mooring crane is designed to withstand 600 tonnes of stress. But an extreme weather event could put it under 2,000 tonnes of stress, according to the researchers in Wuhan. The solution could be to make the crane bigger and stronger, but they said more testing was needed.

Nuclear scientists and engineers in China have pointed to safety management as the main concern for the floating nuclear reactor programme, with malpractice or negligence caused by inadequate training the biggest risk factor.

Industry experts also cited technical challenges, public acceptance, extreme weather and security threats as concerns for the plan, according to a survey last year by the University of South China in Hengyang, Hunan province. Nevertheless, they said the project was feasible.

Another floating power plant – more than twice the size of the Bohai Sea plant – is being built for use at Yantai, Shandong province, by weapons contractor China National Nuclear Cooperation.

It will house two reactors and is set to be the world’s most powerful floating nuclear station with 250 megawatts of output. It is expected to be finished in 2023 and will provide clean energy to an industrial park where some of China’s biggest chemical plants are based. It will also be able to leave the port and operate in international waters in the Yellow Sea, according to the company.

The world’s first floating nuclear plant was a 10-megawatt reactor built by the US for its military base at the Panama Canal in the 1960s. At present, Russia is the only country with an operating sea-based nuclear power platform, according to the International Atomic Energy Agency.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1471397461411315713

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

Demonstration HTR-PM prepares for grid connection : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


CORRECTED The High Temperature Gas Cooled Reactor-Pebble-bed Module at the Shidaowan plant in China's Shandong province is preparing to be connected to the grid for the first time, China National Nuclear Corporation has announced. The unit's twin reactors achieved first criticality in September...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Demonstration HTR-PM prepares for grid connection : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> CORRECTED The High Temperature Gas Cooled Reactor-Pebble-bed Module at the Shidaowan plant in China's Shandong province is preparing to be connected to the grid for the first time, China National Nuclear Corporation has announced. The unit's twin reactors achieved first criticality in September...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org


Oops!! A correction:


> Corrected: _This article was corrected on 17 December to reflect that the HTR-PM plant had not yet actually been grid connected._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

This time is for real. World's 1st industrial-scale demonstration plant with a high-temperature gas-cooled reactor with a pebble-bed module, at Shidaowan Nuclear Power Plant, was connected to the national grid network.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472761432660115456








China puts pioneering 'pebble bed' nuclear reactor into operation


China has launched a new high-temperature gas-cooled nuclear plant in the eastern coastal province of Shandong, the first to make use of 'pebble bed reactor' (PBR) technology developed by state-run China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).




www.reuters.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *Hefei now home to major science and technology facilities*
> By Zhang Rui
> December 24, 2020
> 
> The city of Hefei in eastern China's Anhui province is now home to several national big science facilities, including a new grand research facility for fusion technology that is currently under construction.
> 
> View attachment 708830​A concept image of the buildings and park of the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAFT) located in Hefei, Anhui province. [Photo courtesy of the HFIPS]
> 
> China has made significant progress in magnetic confinement fusion over the past decade. With the successful operation of its nuclear fusion machine, the Experimental Advanced Superconducting Tokamak (EAST) since 2006 and headway in the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor (ITER) project, the country is achieving significant gains toward advanced steady-state operations and next steps in nuclear energy production.
> 
> The China Fusion Engineering Testing Reactor (CFETR), complementing the ITER facility, initially aims to achieve fusion energy production of up to 200 MW and eventually reach DEMO relevant power level which is over 1 GW. DEMO, short for the DEMOnstration power plant, will be the ITER's successor and bring fusion energy research to the threshold of prototype fusion reactor capabilities; the first step before the human race can build a true commercial nuclear fusion power plant.
> 
> Subsequently, the engineering design of CFETR, including the magnet system, vacuum system, tritium breeding blanket, diverter, remote handling, and maintenance system has been carried out within the CFETR national design team. Significant progress has been made but tremendous challenges remain, as outlined by a guide and staff member of the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science (HFIPS) during a tour by China.org.cn of the research facility's construction site.
> 
> The Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAF) is one of the country's biggest science facilities and a large scale R&D project for CFETR. Its objectives are to explore and master fusion DEMO-level key technologies; establish standard methodologies for manufacturing key material, components, and systems for CFETR; build key prototype systems and RAMI (Reliability, Availability, Maintainability, and Inspectability) for CFETR; test and validate the methods, technology, and systems for successful construction of CFETR; and train the next generation of fusion scientists, engineers, and managers.
> 
> CRAFT, led by the HFIPS under the Chinese Academy of Sciences (CAS), consists of 20 different facilities that address most of the key technologies and systems of CFETR. The construction of CRAFT started on Sep. 20, 2019, and will last for approximately five years and eight months with joint funds from the central and local governments. In addition, the construction of CRAFT's ancillary park began in early December 2018 and will be completed in August 2021.
> 
> The project is one of the country's major mega-science facilities and was listed in the country's 13th Five-Year Plan for science and technology development.
> 
> "We told people that we are building a 'man-made sun,' but that is just a vivid metaphor for the general public to understand what we are doing — scientists don't call it that. What we are actually creating is something that can forever resolve human's energy problem," the guide explained. However, he added, the construction of CFETR is a huge project, and still far from completion. In order to realize it, they disassembled the 19 key system problems in CFETR to study them separately. This research facility is now what is known as CRAFT.
> 
> 
> 
> This photo shows the construction site of the ancillary park of the Comprehensive Research Facility for Fusion Technology (CRAFT) in Hefei, Anhui province, Dec. 18, 2020. [Photo/China.org.cn]
> 
> Currently, there are more than 300 scientists and engineers working together on the CRAFT project. CRAFT will not only use the technologies from ITER but also those which will need to be developed in future and likely pose significant challenges and efforts. Once completed, it will become a comprehensive research platform in the field of fusion with DEMO-relevant technologies. It will also provide a useful facility for related fusion technology to be used industry-wide.
> 
> Together with CFETR engineering design and EAST experiments, CRAFT will provide a solid technical base for the successful construction of CFETR in the future. Upon completion of the facility, it will provide a technical foundation for the development and construction of the core components for fusion reactors. It will therefore be of great significance for ensuring the advancement, safety, and reliability of China's fusion reactors and will greatly accelerate the actual application of fusion energy in the country. It will also provide research platforms for cutting-edge, cross-disciplinary fields like energy, information, health, and the environment for China and the world.
> 
> The HFIPS, located on a peninsula near Shushan Lake in the western suburbs of Hefei, capital of Anhui province, was founded in 2001 and is a large-scale integrative research base within the CAS. It has 10 scientific research units, including the Anhui Institute of Optics and Fine Mechanics, the Institute of Plasma Physics, the Institute of Solid State Physics, and the Hefei Institute of Intelligent Machines. Research spans scientific fields such as energy, environment, biology, material, and information development, with a focus on research of and technology needed for magnetic confinement fusion, advanced nuclear energy and nuclear safety, atmospheric environmental monitoring and detecting technology, the science and technology of magnetic fields, the effects of extreme environments on advanced materials, robotic and intelligent devices, modern agricultural technology, medical physics, and high technology.
> 
> The HFIPS currently has over 2,700 employees, of which more than 2,000 are scientific researchers and technicians, including over 300 high-level talents. A further 2,000 are master's or doctoral students.
> 
> Hefei is now home to more than 20 well-equipped national, provincial, and CAS key laboratories or research centers as well as over 10 technical physics experimental platforms. These include other major science facilities, namely, the EAST tokamak device and auxiliary heating systems and the Steady High Magnet Field Facility. Through years of hard work, the HFIPS has become a China-based world leader in nuclear fusion research.
> 
> Hosting major science and technology facilities is part of the city's rise. In recent years, Hefei has excelled in scientific and technological innovation and talent attraction. In the latest Nature Index 2020 Science Cities ranking published in September, Hefei ranked 20th among global cities. Since 2017, Hefei has also ranked in the top six "Amazing China: Most Attractive Chinese Cities for Foreigners" — a survey conducted by the Information and Research Center of the Foreign Talents of the State Administration of Foreign Experts Affairs — for three consecutive years. The city is also home to numerous high-tech companies, including iFlytek and BOE Technology Group as well as China Speech Valley, the first national industrial park to focus on artificial intelligence and intelligent speech.
> 
> View attachment 708833​1月12日，在合肥庐阳区三十岗乡大科学装置建设工地，合肥聚变堆项目正在如火如荼建设中。该项目规划总用地面积约2140亩，共分为三期。目前，一期主体建筑已完工，二期桩基施工已近尾声。　　（记者 温沁 摄）
> On January 12, the Hefei Fusion Reactor Project was in full swing at the construction site of the large-scale scientific installation in Sanshigang Township, Luyang District, Hefei. The total planned land area of the project is about 2,140 mu, divided into three phases. At present, the main building of the first phase has been completed and the construction of the second phase pile foundation is nearing completion. 　　 (photographed by reporter Wen Qin)




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1473163824433745921

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1476804586824339460

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑
*Chinese 'artificial sun' sets new world record*
Xinhua | Updated: 2021-12-31 17:14













A view of the experimental advanced superconducting tokamak (EAST), or the Chinese "artificial sun", in Hefei, Anhui province, April 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]

HEFEI -- The experimental advanced superconducting tokamak (EAST), or the Chinese "artificial sun", has achieved a continuous high-temperature plasma operation for 1,056 seconds in the latest experiment on Thursday, the longest time of operation of its kind in the world.

The breakthrough was announced on Friday by Gong Xianzu, a researcher at the Institute of Plasma Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (ASIPP), who is in charge of the experiment conducted in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province.

"We achieved a plasma temperature of 120 million degrees Celsius for 101 seconds in an experiment in the first half of 2021. This time, steady-state plasma operation was sustained for 1,056 seconds at a temperature close to 70 million degrees Celsius, laying a solid scientific and experimental foundation toward the running of a fusion reactor," said Gong.

The ultimate goal of EAST, located at ASIPP in Hefei, is to create nuclear fusion like the Sun, using deuterium abound in the sea to provide a steady stream of clean energy.

As opposed to fossil fuels such as coal, oil, and natural gas, which are in danger of being exhausted and pose a threat to the environment, raw materials required for the "artificial sun" are almost unlimited on earth. Therefore, fusion energy is considered the ideal "ultimate energy" for the future of humanity.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JSCh

> Now EAST has reached all three targets separately – 1-million-ampere current, 1,000-second duration and 100-million-degree-Celsius temperature. The final mission for the tokamak is to reach all the targets in one try.











China's 'artificial sun' smashes 1000-second fusion world record


China's 'artificial sun' set a new world record on Thursday by running for 1056 seconds at high plasma temperature, the longest duration for an experimental advanced superconducting tokamak (EAST) fusion energy reactor, Xinhua News Agency reported.




news.cgtn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

新华社​22-1-2 09:59​来自 微博 weibo.com​关注​#华龙一号2022年开门红#【#我国第二台华龙一号核电机组发出第一度电#】1月1日22时35分38秒，我国自主三代核电“华龙一号”迎来新年“开门红”：中核集团福清核电6号机组首次并网成功，开始向电网送出第一度电，成为全球第三台、我国第二台“华龙一号”并网发电机组。​“华龙一号”是当前核电市场上接受度最高的三代核电机型之一。每台“华龙一号”机组年发电能力近100亿度，能够满足中等发达国家100万人口的年度生产和生活用电需求；同时相当于每年减少标准煤消耗312万吨、减少二氧化碳排放816万吨，相当于植树造林7000多万棵。（记者林善传、张华迎）​
*Xinhua News Agency*
22-1-2 09:59 from Weibo

【my country’s second Hualong No. 1 nuclear power unit issued its first degree of electricity】

At 22:35:38 on January 1, my country’s independent third-generation nuclear power "Hualong One" ushered in a new year "good start": China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 6 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time and began to send the first kilowatt-hour of electricity to the grid, becoming the world The third and my country's second "Hualong No. 1" grid-connected generator set.

"Hualong One" is one of the most widely accepted three-generation nuclear motors in the current nuclear power market. Each "Hualong No. 1" unit has an annual power generation capacity of nearly 10 billion kWh, which can meet the annual production and domestic electricity needs of 1 million people in moderately developed countries; at the same time, it is equivalent to reducing standard coal consumption by 3.12 million tons and reducing carbon dioxide emissions by 8.16 million. Tons, equivalent to more than 70 million trees for afforestation. (Reporters Lin Shanchuan and Zhang Huaying)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1479066523067158529

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

Core catcher casing in place at Xudabao 3 and Tianwan 7 : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The core catcher casing has been installed for two of the Russian-supplied VVER-1200 reactors being constructed in China. The 156-tonne casing is part of the core catcher, which is intended to prevent release of radioactive substances in the event of a severe accident.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## JSCh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1488556452755423234

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑





China and Argentina sign nuclear project deal : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Nucleoeléctrica Argentina and China National Nuclear Corporation have signed an engineering, procurement and construction contract for the development of the Atucha 3 nuclear power plant.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

UK regulators approve China's UK HPR1000 design : Regulation & Safety - World Nuclear News


The UK HPR1000 is the Hualong One design that General Nuclear Services - a subsidiary of EDF and China General Nuclear - proposes to use at a prospective new nuclear power plant in Bradwell, England.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Nuclear power in space is focus of IAEA and UN events : Nuclear Policies - World Nuclear News


Future space missions could have new options opened up by nuclear technology, experts attending an International Atomic Energy Agency event have said.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Construction of the No.8 unit of the Tianwan #Nuclear Power Plant has begun in Lianyungang, East China's Jiangsu Province. Tianwan is designed to generate 70 billion kwh of clean #electricity annually.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1498236248086904833


----------



## JSCh

> 中国核电 10-24 16:18
> 来自 魅力核电超话
> 
> 10月24日，全球首个陆上商用模块化小堆玲龙一号钢制安全壳底封头提前吊装完成。这是中核海南昌江多用途模块式小型堆科技示范工程建设的重要里程碑，为后续反应堆厂房主体结构施工奠定坚实基础
> 
> *China Nuclear Power*
> 10-24 16:18
> 
> On October 24, the world's first land-based commercial small modular reactor - Linglong-1 steel containment vessel bottom bulkhead was hoisted ahead of schedule. This is an important milestone in the construction of CNNC’s Hainan Changjiang multi-purpose small modular reactor technology demonstration project, laying a solid foundation for the subsequent construction of the main structure of the reactor plant
> 
> View attachment 787290
> 
> View attachment 787291
> 
> View attachment 787292








Chinese SMR containment takes shape : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The lower section of the steel containment shell has been installed for the ACP100 small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Karachi 3 begins supplying electricity : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Unit 3 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan has been connected to the electricity grid, becoming the fourth Hualong One reactor in the world - and the second outside China - to reach that milestone.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Technology 11:02, 11-Mar-2022
*NPC deputy: China masters 4th-generation nuclear technology*
By Guo Meiping





The world's first fourth-generation high-temperature gas reactor officially starts operation in east China's Shandong Province, December 2021. /China National Nuclear Corporation

China has mastered the fourth-generation nuclear technology, and the world's first nuclear power plant using the technology has been connected to the national grid, Dong Baotong, vice chairman of the China Atomic Energy Authority and deputy to the 13th National People's Congress (NPC), told China Media Group. 

China's homegrown high-temperature reactor is considered one of the safest as it will not melt under duress and carries no risk of radiation leakage, according to the China National Nuclear Corporation.

The plant, located in east China's Shandong Province, entered operation in December. With 93.4 percent of material domestically sourced, the plant can meet the heat source demand in ethanol purification, petrochemical and hydrogen production, and other fields.

"The greatest benefit of the high-temperature gas reactor is its inherent safety feature," Dong said. "It doesn't need a big building or a thick containment vessel like other nuclear reactors."

The NPC deputy said that in addition to generating electricity, nuclear technology will also be increasingly used in major projects in the aerospace industry to provide power support for spacecraft carrying out deep space exploration missions. 

"Our Chang'e lunar missions can rely on solar power because they are within the solar system. Solar power can assist in Mars missions as well," he said. "But if our spacecraft are exploring the deep space where there is no solar power in the future, then nuclear power will almost be the only choice."

The construction of China's self-developed third-generation nuclear technology, Hualong One, is making steady progress. Four units at home and abroad have been connected to the grid and are generating electricity – two each in southeast China's Fujian Province and Pakistan.









NPC deputy: China masters 4th-generation nuclear technology


China's home-grown fourth-generation nuclear technology, the high-temperature gas reactor, is considered one of the safest types of nuclear reactors. It will not melt when placed under duress and there is no risk of radiation leaks.




news.cgtn.com


----------



## JSCh

#China: #Hongyanhe #Nuclear Station Plans To Become Latest To Be Used For District Heating Project could serve 20,000 residents of nearby towns by next winter

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1504440787651678211

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 新华社​22-1-2 09:59​来自 微博 weibo.com​关注​#华龙一号2022年开门红#【#我国第二台华龙一号核电机组发出第一度电#】1月1日22时35分38秒，我国自主三代核电“华龙一号”迎来新年“开门红”：中核集团福清核电6号机组首次并网成功，开始向电网送出第一度电，成为全球第三台、我国第二台“华龙一号”并网发电机组。​“华龙一号”是当前核电市场上接受度最高的三代核电机型之一。每台“华龙一号”机组年发电能力近100亿度，能够满足中等发达国家100万人口的年度生产和生活用电需求；同时相当于每年减少标准煤消耗312万吨、减少二氧化碳排放816万吨，相当于植树造林7000多万棵。（记者林善传、张华迎）​
> *Xinhua News Agency*
> 22-1-2 09:59 from Weibo
> 
> 【my country’s second Hualong No. 1 nuclear power unit issued its first degree of electricity】
> 
> At 22:35:38 on January 1, my country’s independent third-generation nuclear power "Hualong One" ushered in a new year "good start": China National Nuclear Corporation's Fuqing Nuclear Power Unit 6 was successfully connected to the grid for the first time and began to send the first kilowatt-hour of electricity to the grid, becoming the world The third and my country's second "Hualong No. 1" grid-connected generator set.
> 
> "Hualong One" is one of the most widely accepted three-generation nuclear motors in the current nuclear power market. Each "Hualong No. 1" unit has an annual power generation capacity of nearly 10 billion kWh, which can meet the annual production and domestic electricity needs of 1 million people in moderately developed countries; at the same time, it is equivalent to reducing standard coal consumption by 3.12 million tons and reducing carbon dioxide emissions by 8.16 million. Tons, equivalent to more than 70 million trees for afforestation. (Reporters Lin Shanchuan and Zhang Huaying)
> 
> View attachment 805199​







__





Second Fuqing Hualong One enters commercial operation : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Unit 6 of the Fuqing nuclear power plant in China's Fujian province - the second of two demonstration Hualong One (HPR1000) reactors at the site - has been put into commercial operation, China National Nuclear Corporation has announced. Unit 5 became the first Hualong One to enter commercial...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Chinese SMR containment takes shape : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The lower section of the steel containment shell has been installed for the ACP100 small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org







__





Linglong One reactor pit installed at Changjiang : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The steel reactor pit has been installed for the ACP100 multi-purpose small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Karachi 3 begins supplying electricity : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> Unit 3 of the Karachi nuclear power plant in Pakistan has been connected to the electricity grid, becoming the fourth Hualong One reactor in the world - and the second outside China - to reach that milestone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org


A new nuclear power unit in Pakistan's Karachi powered by Hualong One reactor, the China-developed third-generation nuclear reactor, on Monday started commercial operation, the China National Nuclear Corporation said.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516211042308661249

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rafi

JSCh said:


> A new nuclear power unit in Pakistan's Karachi powered by Hualong One reactor, the China-developed third-generation nuclear reactor, on Monday started commercial operation, the China National Nuclear Corporation said.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1516211042308661249



That's the second one in Karachi, thanks to our Chinese brethren 🇨🇳 🇵🇰

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JSCh

China approves construction of six new reactors : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The construction of two new reactors at each of the Sanmen, Haiyang and Lufeng nuclear power plant sites in China has been approved by the country's State Council. The approvals are for Sanmen units 3 and 4, Haiyang 3 and 4 and units 5 and 6 of the Lufeng plant.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## Luosifen

Tour through a Hualong One nuclear power plant:


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linglong One reactor pit installed at Changjiang : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The steel reactor pit has been installed for the ACP100 multi-purpose small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org








Foundation completed for Chinese SMR turbine building : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The pouring of concrete has been completed for the foundation slab of the conventional island for the ACP100 multi-purpose small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

China: First Concrete Poured For Industrial Steam Facility At #Tianwan #Nuclear Station $108m project includes seawater desalination plant

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1531259815187693568


----------



## JSCh

Startorus Fusion, a Chinese commercial fusion #energy development enterprise, announced on Thursday that it has obtained hundreds of millions of yuan in angel #investment.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1537296173534281728


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> *CGN changes Hongyanhe ACPR-1000 start-up schedule*
> 06 January 2020
> 
> China General Nuclear (CGN) has announced that units 5 and 6 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in Liaoning province are now expected to start operating in the second half of 2021 and the first half of 2022, which is, respectively, one year and six months later than previously scheduled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installation of the reactor pressure vessel of Hongyanhe unit 6 in December 2018 (Image: LHNP)​
> The Hongyanhe plant is owned and operated by Liaoning Hongyanhe Nuclear Power Company (LHNP), a joint venture between CGN and State Power Investment Corporation, each holding a 45% stake, with the Dalian Municipal Construction Investment Co holding the remaining 10%.
> 
> In a 27 December statement to the Hong Kong Stock Exchange, CGN said LHNP had "implemented a number of technical improvement measures in the construction process of the project with a view to realising the high-quality operation of its units and ensure the safe and stable operation of its units when put into operation". It added that LHNP had completed an assessment of the construction-related risks of Hongyanhe units 5 and 6, and "after due consideration", had decided to "adjust the construction plan of the project".
> 
> Construction of Phase I (units 1-4) of the plant, comprising four CPR-1000 pressurised water reactors, began in August 2009. Units 1 and 2 have been in commercial operation since June 2013 and May 2014, respectively, while unit 3 entered commercial operation in August 2015 and unit 4 in September 2016.
> 
> Phase II of the Hongyanhe plant - units 5 and 6 - comprises two 1080 MWe CGN-designed ACPR-1000 reactors. Construction of unit 5 began in March 2015 and that of unit 6 started in July the same year. Cold functional testing of unit 5 began on 10 October last year, marking the start of its commissioning phase, while unit 6 is in the equipment installation phase.
> 
> The ACPR-1000 - a three-loop unit with double containment and core-catcher - was launched by CGN in November 2011. In 2012 central planners in Beijing directed China National Nuclear Corporation and CGN, to 'rationalise' their reactor programmes. This meant CNNC's ACP1000 and CGN's ACPR-1000 were 'merged' into one standardised design - the Hualong One (HPR1000). Yangjiang units 5 and 6 were the first ACPR-1000 units to enter commercial operation, in July 2018 and July 2019, respectively. The ACPR-1000 is also being built as units 5 and 6 of the Tianwan plant, which are due to start up in 2020 and 2021.
> 
> Researched and written by World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/Articles/Revised-start-up-dates-for-Hongyanhe-ACPR1000s








Sixth Hongyanhe unit enters commercial operation : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Unit 6 of the Hongyanhe nuclear power plant in China's Liaoning province has entered commercial operation, China General Nuclear has announced. The unit is the second of two ACPR-1000 reactors built as Phase II of the plant.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China approves construction of six new reactors : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The construction of two new reactors at each of the Sanmen, Haiyang and Lufeng nuclear power plant sites in China has been approved by the country's State Council. The approvals are for Sanmen units 3 and 4, Haiyang 3 and 4 and units 5 and 6 of the Lufeng plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org








Construction starts on second phase of Sanmen plant : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The first safety-related concrete has been poured for the nuclear island of unit 3 at the Sanmen nuclear power plant, China National Nuclear Corporation has announced. It marks the official start of construction of the first of two CAP1000 pressurised water reactors planned as Phase II of the...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Foundation completed for Chinese SMR turbine building : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The pouring of concrete has been completed for the foundation slab of the conventional island for the ACP100 multi-purpose small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Key material development for fusion energy application


In a review paper recently published in the Journal of Nuclear Materials, Prof. Haug Qunying from the Hefei Institutes of Physical Science (HFIPS) of the Chinese Academy of Sciences, together with collaborators, has introduced the latest development and strategy on fusion energy in China and...




phys.org


----------



## JSCh

Preparations under way for refurb of Chinese Candus : Corporate - World Nuclear News


Canada's Candu Energy said it is conducting pre-project design and engineering work to facilitate a 30-year life extension of the two Candu reactors at the Qinshan Phase III nuclear power plant near Shanghai in China's Zhejiang province.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Chinese fuel container maker wins record European order : Corporate - World Nuclear News


China's Nantong CIMC Energy Equipment Co Ltd has won an order for 3000 storage and transport containers for uranium hexafluoride from an undisclosed European customer. It said the order is the largest single order the company has received in the nuclear fuel transport container business to date...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China unveils design for first waterless nuclear reactor
> 
> 
> The thorium-powered reactors do not need water as a coolant, meaning they can be built in remote deserts alongside wind and solar power plants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.scmp.com








Chinese molten-salt reactor cleared for start up : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The Shanghai Institute of Applied Physics - part of the Chinese Academy of Sciences - has been given approval by the Ministry of Ecology and Environment to commission an experimental thorium-powered molten-salt reactor, construction of which started in Wuwei city, Gansu province, in September 2018.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

Construction of radioactive waste disposal lab underway


China is building a massive underground laboratory to research disposal technologies for high-level radioactive waste, the most dangerous byproduct of nuclear technology and applications. This is meant to pave the way for a repository that can handle the disposal of at least a century's worth of...




global.chinadaily.com.cn






JSCh said:


> View attachment 734192
> 
> View attachment 734193
> 
> View attachment 734194​


Likely for the above project,
The world's first tunnel boring machine for high slope spiral tunnel construction developed by China rolled off the production line recently in Changsha, central China's Hunan. The machine will serve the construction of an underground laboratory in the vast Gobi desert.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567346926785372162


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> China approves construction of six new reactors : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The construction of two new reactors at each of the Sanmen, Haiyang and Lufeng nuclear power plant sites in China has been approved by the country's State Council. The approvals are for Sanmen units 3 and 4, Haiyang 3 and 4 and units 5 and 6 of the Lufeng plant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org








Construction of Lufeng 5 gets under way : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The first safety-related concrete has been poured for the nuclear island of unit 5 at the new Lufeng nuclear power plant, China General Nuclear has announced. It marks the official start of construction of the first of two HPR1000 (Hualong One) pressurised water reactors planned at the site in...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

China’s top weapons scientist says nuclear fusion power is 6 years away​
Peng Xianjue unveils plans for combined fusion-fission reactor that could make China world’s first to achieve the elusive viable energy source
No country has so far managed to build a facility that generates more power than it uses in the fission process



https://www.scmp.com/news/china/science/article/3192435/chinas-top-weapons-scientist-says-nuclear-fusion-power-6-years



The academician has talk about this plan since years ago. What the article could confirm is that the z-pinch experimental device is in the current five year plan and expected to be completed in 2025.


----------



## JSCh

Approval for four new reactors in south China : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


China's State Council approved the construction of two CAP1000 units as Phase I of the Lianjiang nuclear power plant in Guangdong province and two Hualong One units as Phase II of the Zhangzhou plant in Fujian province.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> TVEL unit launches CFR-600 fuel production site : Uranium & Fuel - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> Elemash Machine-building plant has launched a production site for the fabrication of fuel for China's flagship fast neutron reactor, the CFR-600. A subsidiary of Russian nuclear fuel manufacturer TVEL, Moscow-based Elemash has modernised an entire shop floor for fast reactors, and says 'dummy'...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org








Fuel despatched for China's CFR-600 fast neutron reactor : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The first batch of nuclear fuel has been dispatched to China for the CFR-600 sodium-cooled pool-type fast-neutron nuclear reactor at Xiapu in China's Fujian province.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> 科技日报​22分钟前 来自 微博 weibo.com​【瞄准“人造太阳”终极梦想，#中国环流器二号M建成运行#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 】12月4日，我国自主设计建造的新一代先进磁约束核聚变实验研究装置——中国环流器二号M（HL-2M）装置，在中核集团核工业西南物理研究院正式投入运行并实现首次等离子体放电。​HL-2M采用了先进的结构和控制方式，是我国规模大、参数高的先进托卡马克装置，等离子体电流能力从国内现有装置的1兆安培提高到2.5兆安培以上。中国环流器二号M项目负责人刘永说，“HL-2M等离子体离子温度可达到1.5亿摄氏度，可实现高密度、高比压、高自举电流运行，将大力提升我国堆芯级等离子体物理研究及相关关键技术研发先进水平，为我国深度参与ITER计划及自主设计建造聚变堆提供重要技术支撑。”（李迪 科技日报记者 盛利）​
> *Science and Technology Daily*
> 22 minutes ago from Weibo
> 
> *[Aiming at the ultimate dream of the "artificial sun", China HL-2M completed and put into operation [Applause]]*
> 
> December 4th, a new generation of advanced magnetic confinement nuclear fusion experimental device independently designed and constructed by China —— China Tokamak-2M (HL-2M), realized its first plasma discharge and officially put into operation at China National Nuclear Corporation's Southwest Institute of Physics.
> 
> HL-2M uses advanced structure and control method and is a large scale, advance parameters tokamak device in China. The plasma current capability has been increased from 1 megaampere of existing domestic devices to more than 2.5 megaamperes. Liu Yong, head of the China HL-2M project said, "HL-2M plasma ion temperature can reach 150 million degrees Celsius, it can achieve high-density, high-specific pressure, and high-bootstrap current operation, which will greatly enhance the level of China's core-level plasma physics research and related key technology research and development. It will provide important technical support for both China participation in ITER project and also China independent design and construction of fusion reactors. "
> (Li Di Science and Technology Daily reporter Shengli)
> 
> View attachment 693028
> 
> View attachment 693029
> 
> View attachment 693030
> 
> View attachment 693031
> ​


The HL-2M Tokamak, China's new-generation "artificial sun," achieved a record-high plasma discharge of 1 million amperes on Wednesday, marking the country's breakthrough in the operation of controlled nuclear fusion device and a step towards fusion ignition.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583293133470638082

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

China celebrates first enhanced heat flux first wall panel for ITER : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


China National Nuclear Corp's Southwestern Institute of Physics says that the first piece of the enhanced heat flux first wall for the International Thermonuclear Experimental Reactor has been produced, with its core indicators better than design requirements.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中核集团​

22-11-28 16:28​发布于 北京​​#中核发布# 【原子能院建成高温动态铅铋环境下力学测试试验回路装置】近日，原子能院高温动态铅铋环境下力学测试试验回路装置顺利完成调试，具备开展铅铋堆结构材料力学性能试验的能力，标志着原子能院在国内率先掌握了铅铋反应堆材料及部件在铅铋环境下力学性能测试的关键技术，为铅铋堆技术研发提供重要数据支撑。​​铅铋冷却快堆是第四代核能系统待选反应堆中最具有发展前景的堆型之一，能够应用于海上石油开采、海岛开发、大数据中心供电、偏远地区能源供给及特殊核动力等领域。​
*CNNC*
22-11-28 16:28 Posted in Beijing

Recently, the mechanical test loop device of the Institute of Atomic Energy for high-temperature dynamic lead-bismuth environment has successfully completed the debugging, and has the ability to carry out the mechanical performance test of the lead-bismuth reactor structural material, which marks that the Institute of Atomic Energy has taken the lead in mastering the lead-bismuth reactor materials and components used in lead-bismuth reactor. The key technology of mechanical performance testing in the environment provides important data support for the research and development of lead-bismuth reactor.

Lead-bismuth cooled fast reactor is one of the most promising reactor types among the candidate reactors of the fourth-generation nuclear energy system. It can be applied to offshore oil exploitation, island development, power supply for big data centers, energy supply in remote areas, and special nuclear power application.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Construction of radioactive waste disposal lab underway
> 
> 
> China is building a massive underground laboratory to research disposal technologies for high-level radioactive waste, the most dangerous byproduct of nuclear technology and applications. This is meant to pave the way for a repository that can handle the disposal of at least a century's worth of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> global.chinadaily.com.cn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likely for the above project,
> The world's first tunnel boring machine for high slope spiral tunnel construction developed by China rolled off the production line recently in Changsha, central China's Hunan. The machine will serve the construction of an underground laboratory in the vast Gobi desert.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567346926785372162








Excavation of Chinese underground lab begins : Waste & Recycling - World Nuclear News


A large tunnelling machine has begun drilling the sloped spiral ramp of the Beishan Underground Research Laboratory near Jiuquan City in China's Gansu province. The laboratory - in the Gobi Desert - will comprise the spiral ramp, three vertical shafts and horizontal disposal galleries.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

UK government to pay Chinese group £100mn to exit Sizewell C

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1597661349450027013


----------



## JSCh

Three-year extension agreed to Hinkley Point C contract : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


EDF, China General Nuclear and the UK government have agreed a three-year extension to the contract for difference for the Hinkley Point C nuclear power plant under construction in Somerset, England. While the 'long-stop date' has now been moved to November 2036, EDF maintains the plant's...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> Foundation completed for Chinese SMR turbine building : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News
> 
> 
> The pouring of concrete has been completed for the foundation slab of the conventional island for the ACP100 multi-purpose small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.world-nuclear-news.org








Chinese SMR project enters installation phase : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


Equipment installation work has commenced at the ACP100 small modular reactor demonstration project at the Changjiang nuclear power plant on China's island province of Hainan.




www.world-nuclear-news.org

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JSCh

中核集团​​22-12-8 10:37​发布于 北京​来自 微博 weibo.com​【一体化快堆研发项目取得阶段性成果】近日，原子能院一体化闭式循环快堆核能系统（简称一体化快堆）研发项目顺利通过中国核电组织的首次专项检查。原子能院作为一体化快堆研发项目实施主体，对技术负总责；中国核电作为业主，对项目实施过程进行监督检查。此次专项检查通过，标志着项目关键点和重要控制点已按期完成，取得阶段性研发成果，并检验了承研单位和项目团队的组织实施与管理水平，为全面深入展开项目关键技术攻关奠定了基础、提供了保障。​​一体化快堆，指在同一厂址建设钠冷快堆、干法处理厂、燃料制造厂和废物处理设施，实现高效闭式燃料循环。一体化快堆也能够与当前压水堆有效衔接，利用压水堆乏燃料后处理回收的材料，以及天然铀中的铀-238为燃料运行，实现对铀资源的高效利用，并通过堆内燃烧方式大规模减少长寿命高放废物，从而提升核裂变能的整体安全性和经济性。一体化快堆是我国核能发展“三步走”战略——“热堆—快堆—聚变堆”第二步的高级阶段和必然选择，具有极其重要的战略意义。​
*CNNC*
22-12-8 10:37 Posted in Beijing
from Weibo

[Integrated fast reactor research and development project has achieved phased results]

Recently, the research and development project of the Institute of Atomic Energy's integrated closed-cycle fast reactor nuclear energy system (referred to as integrated fast reactor) successfully passed the first special inspection by the China Nuclear Power Organization. As the main body of the implementation of the integrated fast reactor research and development project, the Institute of Atomic Energy takes overall responsibility for the technology; China Nuclear Power, as the owner, supervises and inspects the project implementation process. The passing of this special inspection marks that the key points and important control points of the project have been completed on schedule, and phased research and development results have been achieved, and the organization, implementation and management level of the research unit and the project team have been tested, laying the foundation and support for the comprehensive and in-depth development of key technology for the project.

Integrated fast reactor refers to the construction of sodium-cooled fast reactor, dry processing plant, fuel manufacturing plant and waste treatment facilities on the same site to realize an efficient closed fuel cycle. The integrated fast reactor can also be effectively connected with the current pressurized water reactor, using the materials recovered from the reprocessing of the spent fuel of the pressurized water reactor, and uranium-238 in natural uranium as fuel to achieve efficient use of uranium resources. And through in-reactor burning of long-lived actinides radioactive waste is reduced on a large scale, thereby improving the overall safety and economy of nuclear fission technology. The integrated fast reactor is part of the "three-step" (thermal reactor-fast reactor-fusion reactor) strategy of China's nuclear energy development. It is the advanced and mandatory stage of the second step and has very important strategic significance.


----------



## JSCh

First fuel from Ulba-FA fuel delivered to customer : Uranium & Fuel - World Nuclear News


The first batch of fresh nuclear fuel from the Ulba-FA LLP joint partnership has been delivered to a Chinese nuclear power plant, Kazatomprom has announced. The shipment of AFA 3G ТМ fuel assemblies - equivalent to one reload (a little over 30 tonnes of low-enriched uranium) have been accepted...




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> This time is for real. World's 1st industrial-scale demonstration plant with a high-temperature gas-cooled reactor with a pebble-bed module, at Shidaowan Nuclear Power Plant, was connected to the national grid network.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1472761432660115456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China puts pioneering 'pebble bed' nuclear reactor into operation
> 
> 
> China has launched a new high-temperature gas-cooled nuclear plant in the eastern coastal province of Shandong, the first to make use of 'pebble bed reactor' (PBR) technology developed by state-run China National Nuclear Corporation (CNNC).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com


科技日报​


22-12-9 17:50​​来自 微博 weibo.com​​#科技新突破#【全球首座球床模块式高温气冷堆首次实现双堆初始满功率运行】12月9日，国家科技重大专项——华能石岛湾高温气冷堆示范工程1、2号反应堆达到初始满功率，实现了“两堆带一机”模式下的稳定运行。​​初始满功率是指在目前反应堆堆芯混合燃料装载状态下达到的额定运行功率，这一运行状态验证了示范工程所有系统均满足设计功能，为工程投产商运奠定了基础。​​据了解，华能石岛湾高温气冷堆示范工程是全球首座球床模块式高温气冷堆，也是我国具有自主知识产权的第四代核电项目。中国华能联合清华大学及中核集团等单位开展科技攻关，实现双堆初始满功率运行目标，检验了高温气冷堆“两堆带一机”模式下运行控制能力，为今后商业化运行打下基础。（彭帅 柳田 科技日报实习记者 都芃 图片来源：中国华能）​
*Science and technology daily*
22-12-9 17:50 from Weibo

[The world's first industrial-scale high-temperature gas-cooled reactor with pebble bed module achieves initial full-power operation of dual reactors for the first time]

On December 9, the No. 1 and No. 2 reactors of Huaneng Shidaowan High Temperature Gas-Cooled Reactor Demonstration Project, a major national science and technology project, reached their initial full power, realizing stable operation under the mode of "two reactors with one turbine".

Initial full power refers to the current reactor core with mixed fuel loaded reaches the rated operating power, this operating state has verified that all systems of the demonstration project meet its design functions, laying the foundation for future commercial operation.

It is understood that the Huaneng Shidaowan high-temperature gas-cooled reactor demonstration project is the world's first pebble bed modular high-temperature gas-cooled reactor, and it is also a fourth-generation nuclear power project with independent intellectual property rights. China Huaneng cooperated with Tsinghua University and China National Nuclear Corporation to carry out scientific and technological research, achieved the initial full-power operation target of the dual reactors, and tested the operation control capability of the high-temperature gas-cooled reactor in the "two reactors with one turbine" mode, laying the foundation for future commercial operation. (Peng Shuai, Liu Tian, intern reporter of Science and Technology Daily, Du Peng Photo source: China Huaneng)


----------



## JSCh

↑↑↑





China's demonstration HTR-PM reaches full power : New Nuclear - World Nuclear News


The demonstration High Temperature Gas-Cooled Reactor-Pebble-bed Module (HTR-PM) at the Shidaowan site in Shandong province of China has reached full power with "stable operation under the mode of 'two reactors with one machine'".




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## S10

I hope China standardizes its nuclear reactors in the next 30 years. Right now it's operating too many types of reactors.

- VVER
- AP1000
- EPR
- CANDU
- CAP1400
- CPR/ACPR

Too many designs complicate maintenance and logistics.


----------



## JSCh

Chinese nuclear plant starts supplying industrial heating : Corporate - World Nuclear News


China's first nuclear energy industrial heating project has officially been completed and put into operation at the Qinshan nuclear power plant in Zhejiang Province, China National Nuclear Corporation announced.




www.world-nuclear-news.org


----------



## JSCh

JSCh said:


> ↑↑↑
> *Chinese 'artificial sun' sets new world record*
> Xinhua | Updated: 2021-12-31 17:14
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A view of the experimental advanced superconducting tokamak (EAST), or the Chinese "artificial sun", in Hefei, Anhui province, April 28, 2021. [Photo/Xinhua]
> 
> HEFEI -- The experimental advanced superconducting tokamak (EAST), or the Chinese "artificial sun", has achieved a continuous high-temperature plasma operation for 1,056 seconds in the latest experiment on Thursday, the longest time of operation of its kind in the world.
> 
> The breakthrough was announced on Friday by Gong Xianzu, a researcher at the Institute of Plasma Physics of the Chinese Academy of Sciences (ASIPP), who is in charge of the experiment conducted in Hefei, capital of east China's Anhui Province.
> 
> "We achieved a plasma temperature of 120 million degrees Celsius for 101 seconds in an experiment in the first half of 2021. This time, steady-state plasma operation was sustained for 1,056 seconds at a temperature close to 70 million degrees Celsius, laying a solid scientific and experimental foundation toward the running of a fusion reactor," said Gong.
> 
> The ultimate goal of EAST, located at ASIPP in Hefei, is to create nuclear fusion like the Sun, using deuterium abound in the sea to provide a steady stream of clean energy.
> 
> As opposed to fossil fuels such as coal, oil, and natural gas, which are in danger of being exhausted and pose a threat to the environment, raw materials required for the "artificial sun" are almost unlimited on earth. Therefore, fusion energy is considered the ideal "ultimate energy" for the future of humanity.


New super I-mode obtained on EAST 
@ScienceAdvances

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611437450538192903


----------

